# Bump buddies needed for Halloween babies!



## Darling

I need some bump buddies girls! My edd is 31st October. Anyone else due around that time?


----------



## Pielette

I'm due on 25th October and would love some bump buddies :happydance:


----------



## Darling

Yay! We're buddies already lol! Has it all sunken in yet? I'm still in shock!


----------



## Pielette

It really hasn't sunk in at all! I actually did four tests because I really didn't believe it, it took till I got that fourth one done before I thought oh my God we've done it!
Went to the doctor this morning and got all confirmed, was so nice to hear my due date!


----------



## Darling

Aw I bet. I just rang the midwife directly as I already had her no. but my appointment is not until 24th March :-( ages away. Apparently most docs calculate date of your last period + 40 weeks so that puts me at 31st Oct. It's not quite the same as a doc or midwife telling you though. 

Have you had many symptoms? I'm just really tired (and grumpy) and a bit crampy (Af style cramps). Bbs ok. Occaisonal nausea (it's just waves lasting a minute or so).


----------



## lalos 30

my edd is 26th of october


----------



## Pielette

Not a great deal of symptoms really - I feel pretty normal! The main thing for me is tiredness and just twinges every now and then round my ovaries. In fact that was what made me think I was going to get a positive!
I'm quite enjoying the lack of symptoms right now because I'm pretty sure they will kick in sometime soon!


----------



## Darling

Lol. I think you're right! You forget so much. All I remember is nausea. I was never sick in either of my pregnancies but in some ways it was worse because I was literally green! Lol. I used to think if I was sick it would make me feel better! 

I think it's probably just too early.


----------



## Dr.M

Me too - oct 31!!!!! We should all be bump teammates :)


----------



## Pielette

How about the Halloween Bumpers? :winkwink:


----------



## babylove719

:hi: Halloween baby here!!!!! My EDD is oct 31st as well. Of course realistically baby won't come on due date :shrug: I would love to share the bump journey with you girls!


----------



## babylove719

Pumpkin bumps? :happydance:


----------



## Pielette

Actually love the Pumpkin Bumps, forget my suggestion!


----------



## Dr.M

Hi - Thought you'd be interested. We are in for TROUBLE :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







scorpiorabbit 1.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 13









scorpiorabbit2.jpg
File size: 75.9 KB
Views: 11









scorpiorabbit3.jpg
File size: 64.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dr.M

I love the name!!!!!


----------



## Darling

Hi ladies! Welcome!!! Love the name too! My dh is a Scorpio too. What symptoms is everyone experiencing? We were just saying tiredness.


----------



## Darling

Ooh just thought of another.. What about the Samhaim (pronounced sow wen - proper Pagan name for Halloween) Sirens?? Lol


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am due on the 31st also!!!


----------



## newmommy23

Oh my gosh I can't believe there are people with my due date already! Molly was due Halloween...awwww congrats ladies, I hope you all get your little Halloween bubs on time :p


----------



## Leeze

OOh - can I join you? I got a BFP this morning at 11-12dpo - I just calculated my due date. One site said 31st Oct and another said 2nd Nov. I like all the names suggested!!

How's everyone feeling? I'm still in shock but also on :cloud9:

In terms of symptoms: feel really tired but didn't sleep well last night (too excited after getting a really faint line on an internet cheapy yesterday), and some slight tugging around my ovaries. Hoping that beanie is snuggling in tight!!! :happydance:

Exciting times ahead :hugs:


----------



## Pielette

Hi Leeze, congratulations!
I'm getting that tugging sensation too as well as tiredness - I've worked out (looking backwards) that I haven't slept well since conception; anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## babylove719

Yes Pielette I've been sleeping very restlessly and I usually slept like a rock before. Now I find that I'm tossing and turning all night! 
No ms for me yet (oh please none at all!!). I've actually been EXTRA hungry some days. 
my main symptom so far is an ache/soreness in my back, hips and bum. But most discomfort in back. I have some random twinges in my pelvic area too. 
That's about it at this time. :wacko:


----------



## Pielette

Me too! Usually a bomb going off wouldn't wake me - hubby used to joke that we couldn't have a baby because I'd never wake up to feed him/her in the night! Guess that won't be a problem now!


----------



## Dr.M

I had the same sympton last time (I had a chem preg last April): Hot flashes!!!! This time they were rare and mild. My only clue re: preg was *complete and utter lack *of the normal pre-period gang (PMS/Cramps/Boob Sorage/Period Bitchfest/pig out cravings etc.) :flower:

I am so excited!!!! 

I love all the suggested names.

Lets have one very long name (like show dogs) - Whaddaya Think!
*Shamain Sirens Pumpkin Bumpers!*

Can we do a role call name/age/ # of kids/ place/job(including SAHM rockstars)?

Any names already picked out?

I'll start
Lizzie/36/no kids/Long Island-NYC/Professor

We picked out names before we got knocked up :hugs:- Lyla June and Jack William.


----------



## DrGomps

can I join you ladies? I am due Nov 2nd (according to Fertility friend based on my estimated o date). Not quite a pumpkin baby, but close!!!

Andrea/27/no kids/NYC/neuroscientist


----------



## Pielette

Now that's an impressive name - Shamain Sirens Pumpkin Bumpers!
Welcome Andrea!

My turn;

Vanessa - 27 - no kids - Essex, UK - teacher
We've had names picked out for a while as well; Evie Patricia and Noah Michael :happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

ooh we have names (not definitive) but tentative (DH is a lawyer and refuses to sign off on anything yet LOL) 
Benjamin Marshall or Josephine Lynne


----------



## Sarah-Jane

I'm having a Halloween baby :D :D :D xxx


----------



## dunlapangel

I'm due Oct 30th... Another Halloween baby...

I dont have a apt. with the doctor til... March 14 w the ob nurse and march 21 for an ultrasound. That seems like forever from now....


----------



## Leeze

thanks for the welcome!! feels like a lovely friendly thread already!!! :hugs:

I had a terrible night's sleep last night but otherwise been ok - had some very vivid dreams last night though. OMG just remembered that in one of them I was being chatted up by this really drop-dead gorgeous man and I said to him "I can't stay and talk to you, I need to go to find my baby!!! :haha:

I am actually Leeze (although spelt differently IRL), aged 38, no previous kids, London (UK) and I work in Social Care

I like Hannah for a girl (my late grandmother's name) - and Tyler for a boy - but I reckon we'll probably go through millions of names before we settle on one!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Dr.M

Great Names Everyone!!!!
Looks like we have quite a fun group!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Dr.M said:


> I had the same sympton last time (I had a chem preg last April): Hot flashes!!!! This time they were rare and mild. My only clue re: preg was *complete and utter lack *of the normal pre-period gang (PMS/Cramps/Boob Sorage/Period Bitchfest/pig out cravings etc.) :flower:
> 
> I am so excited!!!!
> 
> I love all the suggested names.
> 
> Lets have one very long name (like show dogs) - Whaddaya Think!
> *Shamain Sirens Pumpkin Bumpers!*
> 
> Can we do a role call name/age/ # of kids/ place/job(including SAHM rockstars)?
> 
> Any names already picked out?
> 
> I'll start
> Lizzie/36/no kids/Long Island-NYC/Professor
> 
> We picked out names before we got knocked up :hugs:- Lyla June and Jack William.

s/24/2 kids-9 angels/california, sahm-student
I have picked out Maia for a girl, and Loki for a boy!


----------



## babylove719

:hi: I'm Whitney/ 26/ Florida/ Teacher! Nice to meet you all! I've just made my first appointment for March 18th!! I'm so excited, I'll be just shy of 8 weeks at that time. 

My very first symptom was the LACK of spotting which I normally have for a week or more leading up to AF. Then came all the soreness and aching and I knew something different might be up! I tested positive on cd 26 of my 30 day cycle!! 

Really hoping for a sticky little Pumpkin Seed! (that could be another name!) 
:winkwink:PUMPKIN SEEDS/ PUMPKIN BUMPS/ PUMKIN SEED BUMPS ?


,


----------



## riya

I'm Riya/26/California/ Engineer...

I got my first BFP today and very very excited... according to the due date calender im oct 30th... oct 31st is my hubby's bday  and mine is in November... I guess its going to be a house full of scorpios :D ... phew!!!!

congrats to all of you :)


----------



## babylove719

hehe I started making a sparkly banner we could all put in our signatures if anyone wants? It's cute, I'm just trying to decide what it should say? :shrug: 

Pumpkin Bump Girls
Expecting a Pumpkin Seed
??
?


----------



## Dr.M

babylove719 said:


> hehe I started making a sparkly banner we could all put in our signatures if anyone wants? It's cute, I'm just trying to decide what it should say? :shrug:
> 
> Pumpkin Bump Girls
> Expecting a Pumpkin Seed
> ??
> ?

Whitney! That is so cute - If you make it you should just decide!!! I will def use it!!!
:happydance:
I love that we have such a big team!


----------



## Canjer

Hey everyone! I'd love to join the group! I got my BFP over the weekend. EDD November 1st =)

This is baby #1 for us...FX its a sticky lil bean!


----------



## DrGomps

ooh I need to make my appt too...exciting!!


----------



## DrGomps

I like expecting a pumpkin seed...


----------



## babylove719

ok, what do you all think of the logo? It can be any size too!


----------



## babylove719

OR https://i.imgur.com/JWti8.gif

OR

https://i.imgur.com/en9VV.gif


----------



## babylove719

ok or this one... haha, this is the last one... so start voting!  (also can eliminate glitter) 

https://i.imgur.com/wEIea.gif


----------



## 9babiesgone

I LIke the last one best!!


----------



## babylove719

9babiesgone said:


> I LIke the last one best!!

I think I do too!


----------



## Dr.M

Me too!!! How do I cut and paste?


----------



## babylove719

I'm not 100% sure how to give it to you all since it's a code to make it sparkly, but try this... here is the link to where the code is so you can copy/paste from there... go to this link THEN copy the code in the little box under the photo and paste it in your Sig! 
https://www.mybannermaker.com/proce...DQjM3IjtzOjEwOiJvdmVybGF5YW10IjtzOjE6IjAiO30=


----------



## Nobody

Hi ladies, count me in!! (thanks Dr.M!). 

I'm due Oct 27th with my first. My name is Adrienne, from California, 29 y/o, married, IT Consultant. 

The pumpkin banner is cute!!


----------



## bassdesire

I am on the 31st as well!!!


----------



## Pielette

I love the banner! It's not working for me though, when I click on the link it just brings up a generic one. Any ideas ladies?


----------



## Darling

Wow! Lots of Halloween babies! Welcome everyone! :hi:

Can anyone tell me how I get one of those cool footnotes on the end of my posts that say how far along I am. I went onto the Bump.com but it wouldnt let me sign up because I couldn't change the country from the US to GB.

I am super crampy this morning. My back legs and uterus just ache. Anyone else? I am also noticing I feel slightly nauseous on car journeys now.


----------



## Pielette

With mine I clicked on someone else's and it took me to the site, and on the left hand side I found 'personalized tickers' and went from there!


----------



## Darling

Aha!thanks Pielette!


----------



## Darling

Ok got it. Where do I stick it lol?


----------



## Leeze

OMG - I love the expecting a little pumpkin banner - I'm at work now so haven't got time to put in on the signature - but I had a little cry to myself about how happy I am to be expecting a little pumpkin!!! Thanks everyone - I feel already like this is going to be a special group to be part of :hugs:


----------



## zucchini

Hi everyone can I join you? I'm due on October 28th with baby no.2, after a lot of hard work with clomid, IUI, blocked tube etc! Very happy and excited to be over here and fingers, toes all crossed for a good result. Blood test today to check levels of HCG and other things :thumbup:
Love the sparkly banner - will have to get my signature sorted out so I can add it!
H&H 9 months to everyone :flower:


----------



## babylove719

Hi girls! I made the pumpkin banner so if the link doesn't work anymore I will have to repost it when I get home. All I've got here at work is my iPhone so I can't do much now. Check back in about 8 hours from now hehe. Or if anyone who already has the code knows how to share it or paste it or something then go ahead and try that. :)


----------



## Pielette

Hi zucchini! I'm loving expecting a pumpkin baby! Can't work out how to make the banner work for me though, when I click on the link it just takes me to the generic one. Any ideas ladies?
Darling - with your signature, you need to copy the BB code and paste it into your signature in the customize profile section.


----------



## DrGomps

oooh great banner ladies!!


----------



## Dr.M

Nice to see you ZUCCHINI!!!!

I still can't believe it!!!! Anyone else in SUPERSHOCK :)


----------



## Pielette

For me the shock is wearing off, now I'm just walking around with a massive grin on my face!
And talking to my belly, which is ridiculous since my little bean is nowhere near growing ears! :rofl:


----------



## Leeze

Dr.M said:


> Nice to see you ZUCCHINI!!!!
> 
> I still can't believe it!!!! Anyone else in SUPERSHOCK :)

I'm in total shock!!! :hugs:


----------



## Dr.M

Pielette said:


> And talking to my belly, which is ridiculous since my little bean is nowhere near growing ears! :rofl:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
TOO FUNNY - I LOVE IT!


----------



## kitalola

Hi, I'm a halloween bumper too, just found out today. Apprehensive as miscarried last time but fingers crossed my little bean makes it this time. Congrats to you all. I would live some bump buddies but never get much of a chance to be online (workaholic- not by choice but necessity) so if you ladies don't mind hearing from me once in a blue moon I'd like to join you all.


----------



## Dr.M

kitalola said:


> Hi, I'm a halloween bumper too, just found out today. Apprehensive as miscarried last time but fingers crossed my little bean makes it this time. Congrats to you all. I would live some bump buddies but never get much of a chance to be online (workaholic- not by choice but necessity) so if you ladies don't mind hearing from me once in a blue moon I'd like to join you all.

YAY! The more the merrier!!! I'm a workaholic too - just on a break this week :happydance:.


----------



## IzzyAnt88

Hi! My EDD is October 29th I think! I am so scared to get excited because they told me my hcg was a little bit low but it did triple .. I go again today I'm actually in the car lol


----------



## tryn42mel

kitalola said:


> Hi, I'm a halloween bumper too, just found out today. Apprehensive as miscarried last time but fingers crossed my little bean makes it this time. Congrats to you all. I would live some bump buddies but never get much of a chance to be online (workaholic- not by choice but necessity) so if you ladies don't mind hearing from me once in a blue moon I'd like to join you all.

My EDD is October 28th. I am also very apprehensive because I also had a mc. Actually I've had 2 in the past 15 months. But found out I have antiphospholipid syndrome so am on blood thinners and fx'd it works. Praying for sticky beans for all of us!! :baby:


----------



## DrGomps

Dr.M said:


> Pielette said:
> 
> 
> And talking to my belly, which is ridiculous since my little bean is nowhere near growing ears! :rofl:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> TOO FUNNY - I LOVE IT!Click to expand...

I am talking to it too! Telling it to stick! I even make DH do it, he doesn't like it. Actually I was talking to it during conception telling the :spermy: to swim and then later to latch on. LOL.


----------



## kitalola

tryn42mel said:


> kitalola said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm a halloween bumper too, just found out today. Apprehensive as miscarried last time but fingers crossed my little bean makes it this time. Congrats to you all. I would live some bump buddies but never get much of a chance to be online (workaholic- not by choice but necessity) so if you ladies don't mind hearing from me once in a blue moon I'd like to join you all.
> 
> My EDD is October 28th. I am also very apprehensive because I also had a mc. Actually I've had 2 in the past 15 months. But found out I have antiphospholipid syndrome so am on blood thinners and fx'd it works. Praying for sticky beans for all of us!! :baby:Click to expand...

Hoping everything works out this time and the heartbreak can be replaced with joy for us.


----------



## Piglet0206

Hi everyone,

I am completely new to B&B but was hoping I can join you as i have an EDD of 31st October as well! 
Although thats working on my dates as I havent been to the doctors yet, but I have been very thorough in writing down all my dates so I am pretty sure its right! 

Sx


----------



## Piglet0206

Forgot to add:

Im Sam/23 years old/Hampshire, UK/Married and work in Buying

Sx


----------



## Pielette

Welcome ladies! I really hope these little ones stick. 
Seriously, I'm slightly insane! Having said that I guess we're all already very attached to our little beans!
I'm suffering with the tiredness, had to have a two hour nap just now cos we're going out for dinner in a bit, but I could have done with another two hours.


----------



## Darling

Pielette I have two already so when late afternoon comes around I turn into 'Monster Mummy'!! Lol. 
Im hoping it's a little girlie bean this time but we'll have to wait and see!


----------



## emalou1

Im due around the end of october too, I dont even feel pregnant but concerned about an achy belly is this normal or not my 1st time pregnant so dont no what to expect or anything x


----------



## Darling

Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## bellaboo

Hi all, congrats on all you :bfp:. I got my first :bfp: yesterday, I have done many tests and had a scheduled FS appt this afternoon. She asked me to do a test to see for herself. That came back positive obv but it kinda made it more real doing a hospital test!!! 
Anyway im due 1st Nov can I join you lovely ladies
im Natalie/25 - 26 next week!!/Wigan, UK/Teacher
xx


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone and welcome to the latest additions to the group!! :hugs:

I'm feeling exhausted today too, I kept waking up in the night - every time my OH moved about in the bed it woke me up! I think I'm so excited at the moment that it's difficult to switch off!!

I also had a m/c last year so am really hoping for a sticky bean this time! I do feel quite different this time though so I'm hoping this is a good sign!!! :thumbup:


----------



## babylove719

Ok Girls HERE IS THE BANNER! 

You need to CLICK on this link https://www.mybannermaker.com/proce...CMzciO3M6MTA6Im92ZXJsYXlhbXQiO3M6MToiMCI7fQ==

Then On that page, COPY the CODE beneath the banner and PASTE it into your SIGNATURE!!
I think since it's free, the banner/code only lasts so long so get it asap! 

I hope it works for everyone!!! Oh, and if anyone else clicks on the banner, it links back to THIS thread!! :happydance: how awesome! 

:wohoo:


----------



## DrGomps

I keep on having a nasty metallic taste in my mouth and I have a super sensitive nose, everything smells so strong. Still some cramping, better then yesterday. Also did some stretching and exercising yesterday, think that helped. Super hungry and feel a bit nauseous if I don't eat. But no ms yet. Also peeing all the time.


----------



## Darling

Hi Natalie! 

The banner is amazing!!!!


----------



## Dr.M

Hi Emmalou and Natalie!!!

I'm finally getting a symptom, weird mellow cramps. Eating all the awesome nutrious food I can in case I get the pukes in a few weeks ;)

xo


----------



## Dr.M

I love the banner, but I need tech help to make it work. Maybe its bc Im on a Mac?


----------



## Darling

I can't get mine to work either and I'm on my iPhone. Oh! No fair! I want one too. :-(


----------



## Pielette

It won't work for me either :cry:


----------



## LuluLamar

I'm so late to this parade, but I'm 10/31, too. :)


----------



## babylove719

Here's the link again
https://www.mybannermaker.com/proce...CMzciO3M6MTA6Im92ZXJsYXlhbXQiO3M6MToiMCI7fQ==

I can't figure out why it isn't working "9babies" got it to work for her, how did you do it 9babies? all I can do is keep giving you the link, it works when i click on the link. I think there's just only a certain amount of time that it is there because it's a free thing, it doesn't get saved there for a long time, I keep having to redo the whole banner in order to get the code again. :shrug:


[


----------



## luckybeans17

Can I join too??? My EDD should be nov 3rd but hoping for a Halloween baby. I just got my BFP this morning and goinf to the doctor on Thursday to confirm. I did 3 tests so I'm feeling pretty confident. So excited but trying to stay cool until it is confirmed. 

Jen/31/no kids/married/long island ny/school social worker


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am really hoping this sticks. I am not cramping or anything but everytime I get a twinge I freak out!!

how is everyone doing?


----------



## 9babiesgone

babylove719 said:


> Here's the link again
> https://www.mybannermaker.com/proce...CMzciO3M6MTA6Im92ZXJsYXlhbXQiO3M6MToiMCI7fQ==
> 
> I can't figure out why it isn't working "9babies" got it to work for her, how did you do it 9babies? all I can do is keep giving you the link, it works when i click on the link. I think there's just only a certain amount of time that it is there because it's a free thing, it doesn't get saved there for a long time, I keep having to redo the whole banner in order to get the code again. :shrug:
> 
> 
> [

I just clicked on the link you gave me. and then I just put the code they showed in my signature.


----------



## Leeze

mine doesn't have the full picture on it so i'm going to try to save the pic then upload it that way


----------



## Leeze

oh - I can't get it to work properly and need to go to work now so will try again later! have a great day everyone! Is anyone else having trouble sleeping, btw - I've slept for about 5 hours each night for the last 3 nights. This morning I woke up at 5.30 really needing to pee then I was too excited to go back to sleep!!! :haha:


----------



## pink sparkle

hey everyone, can i join please going on lmp im due 31st October aswell x


----------



## Darling

Hi Pink Sparkle! Welcome and to everyone who has recently joined us!


----------



## Piglet0206

Morning everyone!

Feeling super bloated today, and am so uncomfortable as its making my trousers all tight! Im not really getting an ms yet, just occassional waves of queasyness, but I am peeing a lot!!!! 

How is everyone else feeling? 

Sx


----------



## Darling

I'm feeling tired but my dd has a cold and keeps waking me at 4am which doesn't help and I have my cold symptoms again. I felt very sore around my uterus yesterday. I'm pretty bloated too but that may have something to do with the fact that I can't stop eating!! lol. I'm actually hoping my morning sickness kicks in to stop me gaining anh more weight!! How's everyone else?


----------



## DrGomps

I have been feeling bloated too. Ugh. I only have been feeling quessy if I don't eat. I am starting to get constipated and gasy. Ugh.


----------



## pink sparkle

thanks for the welcome Darling,

jane/28-28 next week/2kids/married/stay at home mum

Im 4 wks +2 going on own dates, havent been the drs yet...havent even booked an appointment. Have been peeing on sticks every day just to make sure im still pregnant lol! Did a digi test on sunday and meant to take a pic which i could have used as avatar..got another but waiting for next week so it says further than 1-2 weeks. I didnt feel pregnant during last pregnancys but feel sooooo pregnant this time round. i feel really bloated...bad tummy ache...lots of cramps...tender from the waste down especially my legs too. No sickness but already craving meat which i did with ds and also gone off tea....yuk ...feel sick thinking of it! 

Everyone seems so lovely on this thread, have had a read through previous posts but minds a blur...look forward to sharing the next 8 months with you all...love the banner will have a got at adding it...im new to b&b so a bit unsure what im doing.

xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

sorry 29 next week and also from Birmingham - UK x


----------



## Darling

Yeah it's just not sexy is it. I was looking at Isabella Oliver maternity yesterday. You really have to be a pregnant supermodel I think lol. I thought to myself.. hmm.. Im not sure that's going to look quite as good on me. The disturbing thing is the models on the site all are about 6 months pregnant and i dont even have a bump yet! Lol. It's incredible how even when we're heavily pregnant there's still enormous pressure to look desirable. I find it irritating actually. (Course if I was 6ft and drop dead gorgeous I wouldnt mind in the slightest lol).


----------



## 9babiesgone

I know how you feel darling. I am not going to look that great pregnant. LOL

at least not enough to be a model.


----------



## Darling

Pink Sparkle I only joined last month. It doesn't matter. I'm same. Due 31st Oct (going by lmp) haven't seen a doc yet. Seeing mw on 24th March. I have two children and I'm a full-time mother (or I prefer 'domestic co-ordinator!' ;-)) x


----------



## Dr.M

Speaking of first symptoms....and this is super gross... I SH*T my F*CKING PANTS THIS MORNING. Literally. Glad I was working at home. The take away: the runs are a less common version of morning sickness. AWESOME!!!

Sorry to be gross and TMI ish. But beware that a fart may not always be a fart.


----------



## Dr.M

I also started a blog about my research and experiences with alternative pregnancy health and stuff: https://thecavegirlcode.wordpress.com/


----------



## Pielette

Oh God Dr.M, really? I've never heard of that before! That cannot have been pleasant!
I have found myself so desperate for a pee that I nearly didn't make it, fortunately I've not yet been caught out!


----------



## Darling

That made me laugh so much I think I just pee'd a little! Lol (joking)


----------



## 9babiesgone

I have peed my pants at least 5 times, so I feel your pain a little bit!!

uggh.

I really hate peeing my pants lol


----------



## Pielette

:rofl:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I know it is way too funny!! all of us shitting and peeing ourselves.
wow

lol


----------



## Pielette

Nothing like the joy of motherhood to make us feel dignified!


----------



## Dr.M

Feeling SEXY now!!!! Using Depends will prepare me for the blessed event.


----------



## DrGomps

wow...not looking forward to that, I have heard of people peeing their pants but not pooping...the things they leave out when you are ttc! I have just been constipated and farting a storm. Anyone puke yet?


----------



## 9babiesgone

i already puked a million times. I always get so nauseous during pregnancy


----------



## Darling

Not yet. But I has constant nausea in both pregnancies I never actually puked. Wished for it sometimes though. Well my p*#sing and s*#ting friends be assured that dignity is overrated! Oh I don't know never had any to start with! Tehe! Ive started looking at cots already lol. How sad is that?! Lol. Come on I can't be the only sado here hahaha!


----------



## 9babiesgone

lol


----------



## Pielette

Nope I've been looking at cribs, car seats, nursery furniture... Oh dear!


----------



## Darling

Haha! Love that it's not just me Pielette! Is anyone else secretly hoping for a particular gender? I have one of each and I'd love a little sister for Issy.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I have been looking but with mymove and all I really can not buy anything just yet.


----------



## Pielette

No I won't be buying anything until the 12 week mark, as tempting as it is. Just looking and hopefully looking forward to when I can!
I would love a little girl - don't get me wrong, a boy would be wonderful as well, but I've always wanted a daughter. I think it's because I'm an only child and I'm really close to my Mum and Dad.


----------



## LuluLamar

You guys are starting to worry me. ;)

I'm taking in a lot of water. I've already had about 70oz. today and it's only 1130AM. So, you can imagine how many restroom trips I've taken so far. I'm holding it in as we speak and about to make a run for it. I was pretty nauseous on V-Day but wasn't bad until I lost my In-N-Out on Monday. I'll be pretty upset for the rest of my life if I get sick every time I see In-N-Out from now on, because it's pretty much the best thing ever.

Hope everyone else is well and hydrated. Has anyone's temperature gone up lately? I've been really warm today, not feverish but noticably a lot warmer and a lot more tired than I have been. Have a prenatal appointment later and hoping he does a vaginal ultrasound, so I can confirm there is only one little turd feasting off all of my energy.

Stay well! I'm running to the bathroom now.. haha.


----------



## 9babiesgone

awwe dreaDed a million bathroom trips and it gets worse when they get bigger, bc then they start pushing on your bladder. lol


----------



## Leeze

DrGomps said:


> I have been feeling bloated too. Ugh. I only have been feeling quessy if I don't eat. I am starting to get constipated and gasy. Ugh.

me too - bad constipation this morning - really sore - then gassy afterwards! And definitely bloated, one of my staff was staring at my tummy today - I'm sure she's thinking I must be about 12 weeks gone and wondering why I haven't mentioned it!! :haha:


----------



## hippylittlej

I have been cooking today.
Bladder wise I am better this time than last time. I did another test this morning with conception indicator to make sure it jumped from 1-2 to 2-3 which it did. I know this is sad but I had to check.


----------



## Pielette

hippylittlej - I did that yesterday! Had to make sure it went from 1-2 to 2-3! Thankfully I don't have any more digis to waste - that'd be a pretty expensive habit to keep going!


----------



## Leeze

ha ha - I've been doing an internet cheapy test every day to make sure the line keeps getting darker!! Looks like I'm in good company here. :hugs:

Also re the sh*tting yourself bit, I have to admit I was a little worried about how quickly my constipation this morning turned into very painful "you need to run to the toilet now before you do it in your pants cramps"! I'm wondering about keeping a spare pair of knickers in my bag just in case!! :haha:

Anyone had any spotting? I had a tiny teeny bit this morning and was freaking out a bit. I know it's normal at this point but I became such a worrier for about 3 hours. kept thinking it was coming back later on but then it was just CM which hopefully is a good sign!! :thumbup:


----------



## hippylittlej

I have one more left for next week and then I will have to stop as they aren't going to tell me more than 3+

I know I said I didn't want an early scan after last time but I would also love to know everything is progressing well, I am so caught about what to do.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am really freaking out the lines are really not getting that darker, and here in america i can not find those conception indicator ones.


----------



## Pielette

9babiesgone - are the lines the same, or any lighter?
I know that with some women the hormone doesn't show as quickly - my friend was telling me she didn't even get a faint positive until she was nearly two weeks late. The doctor said she was just one of these women whose hormone levels don't rise as quickly as others.


----------



## Nobody

LuluLamar - are you in Cali too? I feel you on the In-N-Out burger...hope that doesn't become an aversion.

I booked my first appointment with an ob/gyn. It isn't until March 24th. That so far away! *sigh*


----------



## hippylittlej

9babiesgone said:


> I am really freaking out the lines are really not getting that darker, and here in america i can not find those conception indicator ones.

They are made by Clear Blue, do you have that brand in the states? I'v e just checked online and your right can't find them :(

As for spotting I would panic if that happened.


----------



## DrGomps

i bought a onesie today and a book for dad. terrible I know, just couldn't help myself! Also bought a maternity shirt that says geek inside on the belly (like intel inside logo).


----------



## 9babiesgone

Pielette said:


> 9babiesgone - are the lines the same, or any lighter?
> I know that with some women the hormone doesn't show as quickly - my friend was telling me she didn't even get a faint positive until she was nearly two weeks late. The doctor said she was just one of these women whose hormone levels don't rise as quickly as others.

it is the same. is that normal??
I am so scared. I Know with my daughter I didnt even get a faint one til 6 weeks. so nervous though.




Nobody said:


> LuluLamar - are you in Cali too? I feel you on the In-N-Out burger...hope that doesn't become an aversion.
> 
> I booked my first appointment with an ob/gyn. It isn't until March 24th. That so far away! *sigh*

I am in oceanside, california, we should get together sometime.



hippylittlej said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I am really freaking out the lines are really not getting that darker, and here in america i can not find those conception indicator ones.
> 
> They are made by Clear Blue, do you have that brand in the states? I'v e just checked online and your right can't find them :(
> 
> As for spotting I would panic if that happened.Click to expand...

we have that brand, just not the conception indicator ones, I hav eno idea why.


----------



## Nobody

9babiesgone, definitely! It's great to know that you're fairly close! Would you like to be bump buddies?


----------



## 9babiesgone

I would love to be bump buddies!!!
: )


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Yay! I'm right around that time. Can I join you ladies?


----------



## 9babiesgone

yay!! girlnextdoor you can definitely join!!


----------



## Pielette

I wouldn't worry 9babiesgone - as they're the same it sounds fine to me! If they were getting lighter it would worry me that maybe the hormone is leaving your system. And as you've said it took you a while to get a BFP with your daughter it sounds like the hormone is just a bit lighter at the beginning for you :flower:


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah I just get so jealous when i see people at 4 weeks, getting very noticable positives. it makes me want that too!!


----------



## Pielette

Your little bean is just being naughty and hiding off to one side, thinking no-one can see him/her!


----------



## Nobody

Welcome, girlnextdoor! I'll put you down as a buddy too :)

Where about are you from? US or UK?


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah I hope so!! I am so scared of miscarrying again.

: /


----------



## Nobody

9babiesgone said:


> yeah I hope so!! I am so scared of miscarrying again.
> 
> : /

Fx'd for you! :dust:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks I just added you to my signature.


----------



## LuluLamar

Yep, I'm in Fresno, so very north of you ladies. :) It's not been as nice of weather here, either, but getting better.


----------



## Pielette

Welcome to everyone who just joined! Just realised how rude I was being! Lol.
Girlnextdoor - were you on the PMA thread in the TTC section?


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am glad it is getting bette.r HOw are you feeling lulu?


----------



## LuluLamar

I feel pretty good. Just a little anxious about getting my prenatal appointment overwith today! It's in an hour, so we'll see how it goes and hopefully he can give me a lot of information as this will be my first. Just been a bit bloaty lately and already sitting around with my pants button undone, haha.

How have you been feeling?


----------



## Dr.M

I love how big the crowd is getting!!!! DH and his mom keep telling me to stop going online and worrying - I'm like, this is how I STOP worrying and find out everything is normal. :happydance:

Halloween babies on the way! All lucky rabbits!	:bunny:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I have been unbuttoning my pants too, wait too bloated.

I am just nervous. My test is still faint. it is there, but still faint. and I am not getting an stronger positive, like everyone else. so I am a little nervous.
my appt isnt till the 4th of march.


----------



## babylove719

HURRY HURRY HURRY GET THE CODE! 

Just go to this link and copy the CODE and PASTE it in your SIGNATURE! 
Hope it works for everyone!
https://www.mybannermaker.com/proce...CMzciO3M6MTA6Im92ZXJsYXlhbXQiO3M6MToiMCI7fQ==


:happydance:


----------



## Pielette

Don't think it's ever going to work for me! :cry:
Wow that sounded a little bit melodramatic :haha:


----------



## IzzyAnt88

9babiesgone said:


> I have been unbuttoning my pants too, wait too bloated.

Same!



9babiesgone said:


> I am just nervous. My test is still faint. it is there, but still faint. and I am not getting an stronger positive, like everyone else. so I am a little nervous. my appt isnt till the 4th of march.

Mine is the 3rd of March! I've had 3 betas but I am still a little nervous because they were a bit low (20 - 66 - 221)


----------



## Girlnextdoor

LuluLamar said:


> I'm so late to this parade, but I'm 10/31, too. :)

Omg, yay! I didn't know you got a bfp! You were in one of my other threads, but never saw an update from you. Congrats!


----------



## Darling

Pielette I'm on my iPhone. Are you on an iPhone or Mac? I'm quite miffed I can't get one. Lol


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am on the mac, and it works for me. :shrug:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

9babiesgone said:


> yay!! girlnextdoor you can definitely join!!

I'm so glad you are here too!

Here is my introduction...

Crystal/33/Chicago area (just relocated from Amsterdam a few months ago)/software developer. I have a 5yr old son. I also had a mc in November so I'm feeling pretty anxious with this one.


----------



## 9babiesgone

IzzyAnt88 said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I have been unbuttoning my pants too, wait too bloated.
> 
> Same!
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I am just nervous. My test is still faint. it is there, but still faint. and I am not getting an stronger positive, like everyone else. so I am a little nervous. my appt isnt till the 4th of march.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is the 3rd of March! I've had 3 betas but I am still a little nervous because they were a bit low (20 - 66 - 221)Click to expand...

that sounds amazing though. I am nowhere near 221, right now, I know that bc my tests were faint on ics


----------



## 9babiesgone

Girlnextdoor said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> yay!! girlnextdoor you can definitely join!!
> 
> I'm so glad you are here too!
> 
> Here is my introduction...
> 
> Crystal/33/Chicago area (just relocated from Amsterdam a few months ago)/software developer. I have a 5yr old son. I also had a mc in November so I'm feeling pretty anxious with this one.Click to expand...

I am pretty anxious too. sending you sticky bean dust for you.

hehe. I am so glad you joined over here. We must have gotten pregnant at the same time.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

LuluLamar said:


> Has anyone's temperature gone up lately? .

I don't notice during the day, but I can barely sleep at night because I keep waking up covered in sweat.


----------



## babylove719

I can't believe some of you are having MS already! I'm not really having symptoms like that. My most UNCOMFORTABLE symptom is my achy back!!! It's the same back-ache I get when I have AF but this is slightly more intense. It varies in intensity also, some times of the day it hurts more than others. I know it's safe to take tylenol but I haven't taken any for it yet, just been toughing it out as it is not so excruciating that I can't function. 
Other than that I have some come-and-go pressure feelings "down there" sometimes. And I do have to go pee pretty frequently. 
As a matter of fact, I wonder if this is common, when my back is really hurting at night time if I get up to pee it feels better! LOL
I am very thankful that I have not seen any spotting so far since I know that would probably make me nervous even if I know a little bit would be okay. But none of that so far. 
This first tri is going to seem VERY LONG! the days are dragggging! :wacko:


----------



## Darling

Oh. Maybe it's just my iPhone then.. bummer!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Darling said:


> Pielette I'm on my iPhone. Are you on an iPhone or Mac? I'm quite miffed I can't get one. Lol

Mine works from an iPad.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

9babiesgone said:


> Girlnextdoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> yay!! girlnextdoor you can definitely join!!
> 
> I am pretty anxious too. sending you sticky bean dust for you.
> 
> hehe. I am so glad you joined over here. We must have gotten pregnant at the same time.Click to expand...
> 
> I know, haha! So cool. I sending you sticky vibes too. Hopefully these beans stick for us!Click to expand...


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Nobody said:


> Welcome, girlnextdoor! I'll put you down as a buddy too :)
> 
> Where about are you from? US or UK?

I am from the US originally, lived in The Netherlands for a couple of years and have just moved back to the states a few months ago!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Pielette said:


> Welcome to everyone who just joined! Just realised how rude I was being! Lol.
> Girlnextdoor - were you on the PMA thread in the TTC section?

No, I don't think I was on that one!


----------



## babylove719

YAY I'm so glad some of us are having luck with the banner! It's so cute!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

babylove719 said:


> YAY I'm so glad some of us are having luck with the banner! It's so cute!

I agree. What a great idea!


----------



## LuluLamar

I can never keep up, that's probably why I dropped out of the other post, haha. My computers at work are not updated in the least, so this site doesn't even work properly there. Which is a shame, because I have so much downtime when I'm at work!

However, I feel a bit more static to this thread of Halloween babies. :D

I had my prenatal appointment today and it wasn't very exciting. He just confirmed my pregnancy (in so few words), asked how it came about, introduced him to my best friend (the father, also my roommate and the co-parent - long story) and gave me some paperwork to get some blood work done.

First ultrasound is a month from today. I'll *try* to relax until then......................................................

Yeah right. :)


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Well, I hope you stay in this thread. How is your best friend feeling about this? Is he as excited as you or it hasn't hit him yet?


----------



## LuluLamar

He's happy and excited but I don't think it will truly hit him until he sees some physical evidence of it. Like a bump or ultrasound. It's hardly hit me as real yet and I am the one experiencing all the exhaustion/backache/hunger.

And I do intend to stick around! Thanks!


----------



## hippylittlej

I so wish I could sleep beyond 5am. This is driving me nuts. ahhhhh!
This happened last time I was pregnant too. I am going to try and book in at the doctors today as I think I have a chest infection. I had been avoiding going as I didn't want any medication.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Girlnextdoor said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> yay!! girlnextdoor you can definitely join!!
> 
> I'm so glad you are here too!
> 
> Here is my introduction...
> 
> Crystal/33/Chicago area (just relocated from Amsterdam a few months ago)/software developer. I have a 5yr old son. I also had a mc in November so I'm feeling pretty anxious with this one.Click to expand...




Girlnextdoor said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girlnextdoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> yay!! girlnextdoor you can definitely join!!
> 
> I am pretty anxious too. sending you sticky bean dust for you.
> 
> hehe. I am so glad you joined over here. We must have gotten pregnant at the same time.Click to expand...
> 
> I know, haha! So cool. I sending you sticky vibes too. Hopefully these beans stick for us!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope they stick!! :hugs: how are you??Click to expand...


----------



## hippylittlej

9babiesgone did you manage to get a digital test yet?


----------



## 9babiesgone

no he had forgotten his cell phone so I couldnt call him to ask him to get one. tomorrow it is.

LOL


----------



## hippylittlej

I guess there is no rush.

I have decided that what will be will be, I need to just relax about this pregnancy and stop worrying about what might happen as that is not going to help.

It is a good job I am so busy at work I can't find time to breath.


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah I need to be like that.


just for all my bump buddies. I might not have internet starting on the 28th, and for a few days after that. so If i am gone dont worry. I am ok. pm me for my number if you want to stay in touch till I get internet again. I am so nervous about not having internet. I need all your support.


----------



## Darling

It's going to be a long nine months girls if you keep worrying lol! Try and relax and enjoy the journey.  We're pregnant!!! Woop! woop!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks darling! You are awesomely supportive!!

I will try my best. I can not sleep dtd always makes me wide awake, and now I am awake while he sleeps. but now I feel like puking. lol


----------



## Darling

Aw! Bless! That's horrible when you can't get to sleep. You should see me in the middle of the night when I wake up to pee! I try and keep me eyes shut so I don't wake up too much because once I'm awake properly I can't get back to sleep. So I wander around the landing squinting like a deranged granny! Lol

Seriously though, it's so early and our hormones are raging and it's a lot to take it. We have to try and remember that we are more emotional at the moment because of the hormones anyway. I'm already having feelings of guilt that I should have been content with two instead of splitting myself three ways. I'm putting it partly down to hormones! Denial is a comfy blanket! Lol


----------



## 9babiesgone

its ok. this is my 3rd child, so I know how you feel, sometimes I feel guilty for wanting another. but I know that my family will be complete when I have my 3!! I have been trying for over 22 months for this one. so he or she will be so loved!!


how old are you first two?


----------



## Darling

Hmm.. I just realised I started this thread to find bump buddies and I don't have one yet! Come on ladies I'm lonely over here! Lol.


----------



## 9babiesgone

hey darling. you can be mine too if you want.


----------



## Darling

Lol. Thanks 9babies I would really like that! I have a little girl Issy who is 3 and my little guy Ethan is nearly 2. How old are yours?


----------



## Darling

I'm wondering if I can adjust my ticker to look about 6 months pregnant. I feel a bit of a fraud looking at her lol!


----------



## Leeze

hippylittlej said:


> I so wish I could sleep beyond 5am. This is driving me nuts. ahhhhh!
> This happened last time I was pregnant too. I am going to try and book in at the doctors today as I think I have a chest infection. I had been avoiding going as I didn't want any medication.

I've woken up at 5.30 the last 3 mornings and not been able to sleep again! Yesterday I even got up, got my breakfast and then sat in bed reading my book for an hour!! 

9babies - re the tests getting darker, you can't really notice mine unless you compare it with one from 2 days earlier - it's such a tiny change. Fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

PS - I still can't get the banner to have the pumpkin and baby on it!! 

I'm a lot less worried today because my tiny bit of spotting from yesterday has not happened again! Darling, I think you're right - we need to try to relax a little and enjoy this - so natural to worry too though!!! :haha:


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies! How is everyone this morning?
Darling I'd love to be your bump buddy! In fact can I be everyone's bump buddy? I'm greedy lol. :haha:
It's my birthday today and I woke up feeling incredibly blessed. I so wanted to be pregnant for it! So today I am a married, pregnant 28-year-old. Can't get much better than that!
Hubby bought me a couple of pressies and he's taking me out shopping tomorrow. :happydance: Today I'm going out for lunch with a couple of my best friends (who already know and are very excited!) and we're going out for dinner with my parents in the evening.


----------



## Darling

"Happy birthday to you! Happy birthday to you! Happy birthday dear Pielette!! Happy birthday to you!!" 

Happy birthday honey! Thanks I have two bump buddies now! Yay! Have a fantastic time with your man, your folks and your girls Pielette! Great idea bagging everyone! Hehe!

I'm going to put you in signature! :hugs:
I'm a shiny happy person today too!


----------



## Darling

Leeze are you on an iPhone too? I wondered if that has anything to do with it?


----------



## Pielette

Thanks Darling! Yep you're going in my signature too heehee!
Oh and the banner isn't working for me on a standard computer, whenever I click on the link (whether it's 5 minutes after it's been posted or later) it just takes me to a standard one. Grr.


----------



## LuluLamar

Goodmorning, Ladies!

Happy Birthday, Pielette!

I have been waking up between 0230 and 0300 almost every morning. If I don't get distracted, I can fall asleep immediately and the wake again at 0500.. which is OK because I work at 0600. 

I got too distracted tonight, lol. So, I'm going to try and busy my brain and get another hour of snoozing in. Just wanted to say good morning all. :)


----------



## Dr.M

Pielette said:


> Hi ladies! How is everyone this morning?
> Darling I'd love to be your bump buddy! In fact can I be everyone's bump buddy? I'm greedy lol. :haha:
> It's my birthday today and I woke up feeling incredibly blessed. I so wanted to be pregnant for it! So today I am a married, pregnant 28-year-old. Can't get much better than that!
> Hubby bought me a couple of pressies and he's taking me out shopping tomorrow. :happydance: Today I'm going out for lunch with a couple of my best friends (who already know and are very excited!) and we're going out for dinner with my parents in the evening.

I Hope you have a wonderful wonderful day!!!!:hugs:

First "meet and greet" with midwife today. Fingers crossed.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Dr.M said:


> Pielette said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! How is everyone this morning?
> Darling I'd love to be your bump buddy! In fact can I be everyone's bump buddy? I'm greedy lol. :haha:
> It's my birthday today and I woke up feeling incredibly blessed. I so wanted to be pregnant for it! So today I am a married, pregnant 28-year-old. Can't get much better than that!
> Hubby bought me a couple of pressies and he's taking me out shopping tomorrow. :happydance: Today I'm going out for lunch with a couple of my best friends (who already know and are very excited!) and we're going out for dinner with my parents in the evening.
> 
> I Hope you have a wonderful wonderful day!!!!:hugs:
> 
> First "meet and greet" with midwife today. Fingers crossed.Click to expand...




Darling said:


> Lol. Thanks 9babies I would really like that! I have a little girl Issy who is 3 and my little guy Ethan is nearly 2. How old are yours?

My daughter is 3, and my son will be 2 in april, we have a lot in common, wow!! : )



Leeze said:


> hippylittlej said:
> 
> 
> I so wish I could sleep beyond 5am. This is driving me nuts. ahhhhh!
> This happened last time I was pregnant too. I am going to try and book in at the doctors today as I think I have a chest infection. I had been avoiding going as I didn't want any medication.
> 
> I've woken up at 5.30 the last 3 mornings and not been able to sleep again! Yesterday I even got up, got my breakfast and then sat in bed reading my book for an hour!!
> 
> 9babies - re the tests getting darker, you can't really notice mine unless you compare it with one from 2 days earlier - it's such a tiny change. Fingers crossed :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks for the good luck. I am hoping everything is going well.
:hugs:


----------



## Piglet0206

Oh my goodness, I have missed SO much in such a short space of time.

Note to self: visit more often! 

Hope everyone is well?! 

Sx


----------



## Pielette

Thank you for the birthday wishes ladies!
Just got back from a lovely lunch where I got spoiled! Looking forward to dinner lately, yum. I swear all I think about at the moment is food!
Hope the first meeting with the midwife goes ok Dr M, keep us updated!


----------



## laura6914

can i join in please :blush:
Got my bfp today. Still not sunk in yet. Im getting a digi tomorrow to make it feel more real. My EDD is 31st October which is also my 25th Birthday. :haha:

Im Laura. mummy 2 1 gorgeous little boy and petrified :shock:


----------



## luckybeans17

Going to the doctor today tro confirm my hopeful pregnancy. So excited to be a part of the halloween baby bump :) 

9babies-I to am only getting a faint line. Today would officially make me 4 weeks and last night I took a cheap test and it came up negative but then I took a first response and it was positive again...very scary.

Hopefully everything is good at the doctors today...fx

https://i.imgur.com/0MrZU.gif


----------



## Girlnextdoor

9babiesgone said:


> I hope they stick!! :hugs: how are you??

I am great, just very nervous. I'm having a lot of symptoms, which sucks but is reassuring at the same time. I just wish I could go to the doctor and he could say "I checked the baby and you will have absolutely no problems for the next nine months"

Hoe have you been feeling?


----------



## laura6914

lucky beans: with my last pregnancy, i was only getting positives on clearblue digis and first response. I didnt get a positive on the cheapies until i was about 7 weeks. Hope this helps. Try not to worry too much.


----------



## luckybeans17

Thanks laura6914...makes me feel better :)

How are you feeling?


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Darling said:


> Aw! Bless! That's horrible when you can't get to sleep. You should see me in the middle of the night when I wake up to pee! I try and keep me eyes shut so I don't wake up too much because once I'm awake properly I can't get back to sleep. So I wander around the landing squinting like a deranged granny! Lol
> 
> Seriously though, it's so early and our hormones are raging and it's a lot to take it. We have to try and remember that we are more emotional at the moment because of the hormones anyway. I'm already having feelings of guilt that I should have been content with two instead of splitting myself three ways. I'm putting it partly down to hormones! Denial is a comfy blanket! Lol

Haha, I am the same way and if I wake all the way it is hard for me to go back to sleep. My problem is the toilet flushing is so loud it wakes me up. I was getting up like 5 times to pee and not flushing because I didnt want to be woken up. Then my dh said that was the most disgusting thing ever when he woke up and saw a toilet full of pee, so I had to stop doing that, haha!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Darling said:


> Hmm.. I just realised I started this thread to find bump buddies and I don't have one yet! Come on ladies I'm lonely over here! Lol.

I guess I don't know how to be a real bump buddy. Do I need to just add you to my contacts?


----------



## Darling

9babiesgone we certainly do! Have you seen your mw? How did it go? I don't see anyone until 24th March!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Pielette said:


> Hi ladies! How is everyone this morning?
> Darling I'd love to be your bump buddy! In fact can I be everyone's bump buddy? I'm greedy lol. :haha:
> It's my birthday today and I woke up feeling incredibly blessed. I so wanted to be pregnant for it! So today I am a married, pregnant 28-year-old. Can't get much better than that!
> Hubby bought me a couple of pressies and he's taking me out shopping tomorrow. :happydance: Today I'm going out for lunch with a couple of my best friends (who already know and are very excited!) and we're going out for dinner with my parents in the evening.

Happy Birthday! I will be your bump buddy, and I want to be everyone's buddy too, even though I don't really know what it means :haha:

Someone please explain,lmao


----------



## Dr.M

Hi Everyone!!!! Especially to the new ladies ! HI! Welcome!!!!
I don't know how to keep up with my job, this board and my new obsession:
https://thecavegirlcode.wordpress.com
Too many fun things to do. 
I'm sorry to hear that so many of you are having a hard time sleeping. I've been collapsing at 11, up at 7. I think its mostly because I quit coffee last week (lucky timing), but - as I'm learning - EVERYTHING CAN CHANGE SO FAST!!!!! Tomorrow could be dif.

Had a long talk w my mom who said she had bad morning sickness with all 4 births. Plus side: Hypershort labors (4hrs for baby #1 to 30 mins for the last). Lets hope I get ALL the genetic inheritance, and not only the pukey half. 

Does anyone know how soon thay find out if yr having twins w/o an ultrasound btw? They run rampant in my family, and Im 37, so there's a stronger-than-usual chance. 

You guys are all the best!!!! I don't want to have one bumb buddy because I love having ALL OF YOU!!!!! Pumpkin Bumpers Ahoy!


----------



## laura6914

luckybeans17 said:


> Thanks laura6914...makes me feel better :)
> 
> How are you feeling?

anything to help. :)

i dont feel pregnant at all. bad back ache and belly cramps. just how i felt last time so not worrying much. how about you? any signs yet?
xxx


----------



## Pielette

We're all going to have very long signatures once we get everyone in there! Lol.
It's just sharing the journey really Girlnextdoor! You're going in my signature now :haha:


----------



## luckybeans17

My BBS are sore and I'm having cramps in my belly but thats it so far.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Pielette said:


> We're all going to have very long signatures once we get everyone in there! Lol.
> It's just sharing the journey really Girlnextdoor! You're going in my signature now :haha:

Ok, haha! I am so excited that there are so many of us with close due dates!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Pielette said:


> We're all going to have very long signatures once we get everyone in there! Lol.
> It's just sharing the journey really Girlnextdoor! You're going in my signature now :haha:

I added you to my siggy, and you too, Darling!


----------



## laura6914

luckybeans17 said:


> My BBS are sore and I'm having cramps in my belly but thats it so far.

Yeah mine are to. But they always get sore when AF is looming so i thought nothing of it.When are you due hun?

I was part of the October Bumpkins last year, so weird to be here again. 
Perhaps we should put pur names and due dates on the first page so we can all keep track, we can add on the sex of our babies and things as we go along. :shrug: just a thought.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Lizzie, I agree! I want to stay in touch with everyone!


----------



## Pielette

Ooh that'd be nice Laura! Then we can keep track.


----------



## Dr.M

laura6914 said:


> I was part of the October Bumpkins last year, so weird to be here again.
> Perhaps we should put pur names and due dates on the first page so we can all keep track, we can add on the sex of our babies and things as we go along. :shrug: just a thought.

Thats a great idea :hugs: Glad you thought og it :thumbup:
How would we get back to the first page????


----------



## Pielette

I think Darling would just need to edit her first post to add all our details.


----------



## laura6914

yeah the original OP needs to adanvance edit it. Or a new thread could be started. :shrug: xx


----------



## hippylittlej

It would be a great idea.

I have had the worst day at work, I just wanted to cry all day and had to keep going to the bathroom to shed a tear or too. On the plus side work is so busy I have no time to focus on being pregnant.


----------



## dunlapangel

I think that sounds like a great idea too..


----------



## Darling

Girlnextdoor haven't a clue about the protocol I just thought it would be nice to have friends to share the journey with. I think you just add my name to your signature bit. I'll add you too. Yay! I have three bump buddies now! 

Welcome Laura! X


----------



## Darling

Girlnextdoor haven't a clue about the protocol I just thought it would be nice to have friends to share the journey with. I think you just add my name to your signature bit. I'll add you too. Yay! I have three bump buddies now! Crystal? Gorgeous name!

Welcome Laura! X


----------



## Leeze

Darling said:


> Leeze are you on an iPhone too? I wondered if that has anything to do with it?

no - on a laptop that's a fairly new one and is normally good with modern stuff!!! It's too much for my none-technological brain to figure out right now though!! How difficult are the banners to make, could those of us who can't get it try to make them ourselves in some way? I love the one with the baby and pumpkin on!! I want one!!!!


----------



## Leeze

Dr.M said:


> Hi Everyone!!!! Especially to the new ladies ! HI! Welcome!!!!
> I don't know how to keep up with my job, this board and my new obsession:
> https://thecavegirlcode.wordpress.com
> Too many fun things to do.
> I'm sorry to hear that so many of you are having a hard time sleeping. I've been collapsing at 11, up at 7. I think its mostly because I quit coffee last week (lucky timing), but - as I'm learning - EVERYTHING CAN CHANGE SO FAST!!!!! Tomorrow could be dif.
> 
> Had a long talk w my mom who said she had bad morning sickness with all 4 births. Plus side: Hypershort labors (4hrs for baby #1 to 30 mins for the last). Lets hope I get ALL the genetic inheritance, and not only the pukey half.
> 
> Does anyone know how soon thay find out if yr having twins w/o an ultrasound btw? They run rampant in my family, and Im 37, so there's a stronger-than-usual chance.
> 
> You guys are all the best!!!! I don't want to have one bumb buddy because I love having ALL OF YOU!!!!! Pumpkin Bumpers Ahoy!

not too sure about the twins bit but I guess when they're checking for heartbeat they might find 2 obvious heartbeats

I'm with you on the bump buddy thing - I want to be bump buddies with the whole group too!!! :friends:

fingers crossed for short and painless births!! I'm with you on that one! :haha:


----------



## Leeze

PS - anyone having any "toilet problems" today? I had bad constipation again then had to run very quickly to the toilet as I got bad cramps (not pregnancy related ones!! :blush:) - luckily no accidents though - just a bit embarrassing at work!!


----------



## Darling

Hehe! I've got the opposite problem.. I can't stop going! I'm not usually very.. erm.. regular! :blush:


----------



## babylove719

Hi girls I'm on my phone here at work just wanting to check in on everyone's day! Glad to see you're all getting on pretty well so far, me too! I feel alright just the backache that is very uncomfortable and irritating. It's usually not too intense just dull but once in a while it gets uglier and is accompanied by a pressure-like ache in my pelvic/tummy area :wacko: 
Leeze & darling: I have actually been "going" a bit lately. Everyone said I'd be constipated and I was dreading that it's so awful as I normally am not very regular as it is and hate being uncomfortable! But the past few days I've gone more than once a day! What do you know haha! 
I would just like go be buddies with everyone also!! And I think it's a wonderful idea to get a bit organized as well now that we've all found eachother. Maybe the thread creator could Re-name this thread or begin a new one and make a nice list of our names and EDDs!! 
Lovely to be able to look to you all everyday for support! 
PS: I'll do the banner again when I get home (5pm east coast US time) 
I really think that the problem is simply that after a certain amount of time after the "code" is active, the banner starts to fall apart so you have to copy the code pretty quickly after it's posted :shrug: 
:hugs:


----------



## babylove719

Oh, just to add something interesting. I told my good friend who is 14 weeks along about my symptoms and explained that I have similar symptoms before AF and that this is just more intense and constant so it more or less feels like I'm getting a really-heavy period. ... And she said "yup that's how I felt my entire first trimester so try to get used to it". 
Ughh! :dohh: but I just keep telling myself (sometimes out-loud) that I can handle whatever it is, as long as it means there's a healthy little baby growing in there! :cloud9:


----------



## Darling

Hey Whitney! That's a cool idea. I'm just a bit worried we might lose a few along the way. Can I actually just rename the existing thread? 

Re the banner which I adore and desperately want.. yes please!!


----------



## babylove719

Yes I think you can just rename the thread we already have!


----------



## Darling

Ok ladies I am repeating this fantastic article written by Ouverture who has just moved on to Second Tri for those of you who may have missed it as it is sooo reassuring and lovingly written... and because I know some of you are still worrying about hpt lines fading.. yeah you know who you are!!! ;-)

So here it is.

"Ladies it's been fabulous! I'm heading over to 2nd tri at 13 weeks because I feel like emotionally, etc. I'm ready to start tackling 2nd tri problems and move on from the constant worry and wonder.

That said, I've learned a TON in the last 13 weeks! I'm seeing SO many new mama's out there, congrats to you all."


*Enjoy this time. You'll look back on 1st tri and say 'ummm, wow. Where did the time go?'. 

*Guess what? YOU ARE NORMAL! ! ! Odds are, your pregnancy, and all those things you are experiencing ARE NORMAL and you are going to have a healthy ! ! ! Remember that your body is about to undergo some major changes, and is experiencing a rush of hormones the likes it has never seen. You will feel and experience twinges and pains and symptoms you've never had before, and guess what? They are NORMAL 

*Cramping, especially in the first few weeks is a good sign! If you aren't bleeding, then the cramping is likely your uterus stretching out and getting ready for baby. By ten weeks pregnant, your uterus grows from the size of a fist to the size of a grapefruit. Now, remember when you were a kid, which was the last time you experienced such drastic growth over such a short time; growing pains HURT! And so does your uterus 

*Most spotting is really just a subchorionic bleed or implantation or fluke thing - you only need to worry (as hard as it is not too) if it is bright red and accompanied by mega cramps. If you search these boards, many of us (including myself for 4 days!) had spotting. . .pink, brown, tinged mucous, etc.. . .and found out it was absolutely nothing to worry about. If you are concerned, see your practitioner! Odds are, everything is fine though. ***Side Note*** If you are RH-Negative and experience spotting, PLEASE see the practitioner so you can get Rhogam. . .

*Symptoms come and go, and are different for everybody! It's totally normal to feel great one day and horrible the next. Even your boobs will be more sore some days than others. Again, DON'T WORRY unless you are bleeding red and cramping badly!

*MMC (missed miscarriage), despite what we read here, is really really REALLY rare. Remember that women come to a forum like this for support; we're bound to see more sad stories than good ones. . .again, odds are, you are fine and normal and please don't stress until you are IN a doctors office being told that sadly, something actually is wrong.

*Sex is OK! No amount of will knock a healthy pregnancy out of you. You may spot a bit, as your cervix is sensitive. Have fun, enjoy your partner. . .because in a few short months there will be a dry spell. (side note: Sex is only off limits if your practitioner says it is. . .) 

*Remember that for men, this whole pregnancy thing is very abstract; especially before they can feel the baby move themselves, or see it move on an ultrasound. Don't worry if you feel they are being unsupportive, right now, they are more concerned about that fact that some little alien being is making you absolutely miserable. . .let him care for you the way he does, and he'll most likely start getting more excited later. 

*If you spend too much time worrying, you'll miss out and all the important things; working on your relationship with your OH, and just relaxing and thinking about the baby inside of you.

I guess my point here is that it is TOTALLY normal to worry - but many many of our fears turn up to be unfounded. All that said, don't let anybody discount your fears and worries either! But you don't want to look back on 1st tri and say to yourself 'why was I so bloody worried about that?' 

"Congrats ladies! H&H 9 months to you all!


----------



## Darling

Right you are! What about the Halloween Harpies ;-P
Samhaim Sirens? Lol. Any other preferences?


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Hi girls! Do u mind if I join you? I am due 26th October! 

You all sound like a lovely bunch!


----------



## riya

anyone out there who is 4 weeks 4 days pregnant & due on oct 30th ???


----------



## Darling

:haha:We are! Of course you can the more the merrier!


----------



## Waitress

Hi girls,

I hope you don't mind if I join you. I'm due on October 24th. Although given I can barely remember my own name at this point in time, I may well have got that wrong!

I'm 38 and this is my first baby. I am excited and worried in equal measure - and hungry. ALL.THE.TIME. 

xx


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Oh good! In that case I will introduce myself

laura/25/N Wales/accounts assistant/ also hungry all day everyday!


----------



## Darling

Hi Waitress! Great to see you here! We were just discussing changing the thread name (haven't the foggiest how I do that but I'm hoping one of these savvy ladies will tell me how to do it!) Crystal had the idea of making a list of all our names and due dates. There are quite a few of us on here though (yeah thanks for that Crystal! Lol) We also have a fabulous banner that some of us have managed to work and some of us (i.e. me!) can't make it work. So Crystal is going to post it again later for those of us who don't have it yet. There.. all up to speed!


----------



## Darling

Hi Laura!


----------



## Nobody

Welcome newbies!

I'm officially 5 weeks today! Woot!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Hi!! How are you today? I am feeling quite normal today, is that bad?


----------



## Darling

Nobody I am loving your pregnant lady ticker! I could stare at it all day! :rofl: That sounded really dodgy!!! Lol. Seriously, it's fascinating!

Feeling good is never a bad thing!:thumbup:


----------



## IzzyAnt88

There are so many of us! Something must have been in the water lol


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

I can't stop staring at it either lol! To think that is really happening is crazy! How does everything still work all squished up like that!


----------



## Darling

Haha! Glad it's not just me! 

IzzyAnt88 someone (who knows who she is ;-P) wants me to make a list of us all!) Can I delegate the list compiling?? Lol

I have cold symptoms but no cold. Just stuffy nose and a random sore throat that visits occasionally. Before my bfp I wondered if this could be a pregnancy symptom. I think it is.


----------



## babylove719

https://www.mybannermaker.com/proce...CMzciO3M6MTA6Im92ZXJsYXlhbXQiO3M6MToiMCI7fQ==

CLICK ON THIS ASAP if you want the pumpkin banner!! 
Go to this page and copy the code to your signature ladies! Welcome to the newbies!! 

So what are we naming our group/thread? The pumpkin bumps? The pumpkin belly girls? Girls expecting pumpkins? 
LOL it's all cute. I'm SO excited!!!!


----------



## Darling

Oh I give up! When I view the saved banner it never has the pumpkin and baby! Thanks for trying though. 

Well what about the Pregnant Pumpkins?


----------



## babylove719

Darling said:


> Oh I give up! When I view the saved banner it never has the pumpkin and baby! Thanks for trying though.
> 
> Well what about the Pregnant Pumpkins?

I don't get it!! when I click on the link it comes up with the full banner. Did you say you're on a phone?


----------



## Dr.M

Just met with the MW! She was so cool. We had a really long conversation (just an initial "meet and greet") and I feel really lucky. I took her my bloodwork (which I had done last year) and she said with my stats the only thning to worry about is twins (about 8% chance with age+family background; thank got no fertility drugs or I'd be in couble trouble)

I think we're going to plan for a homebirth, unless its twins or something kookie happens. The whole thing made me REALLY BELEIVE I'm preg - now I'm really euphoric!!!!!

Hello to the EVEN NEWER NEWBIES!!!!!

I love all the different creative names!!!!

One idea: I could set up an "open" google doc that anyone can edit to build a list of names/emails/etc. so no one person needs to compile everything. Would that work???


----------



## Darling

On my iPhone but I just checked that on my Mac and it just shows a green background with the wording and no pumpkin. That's so weird! And annoying! Grrr!


----------



## Leeze

I got it!! I'm so happy, my signature got the pumpkin and baby in it!

I don't mind about names for the group, I think they're all great! Or we could even have "We're all expecting a little pumpkin" to fit in with our banner! As you can see, I'm very excited about the banner!!! :haha:

Darling - thanks for that lovely post about the 1st trimester!

Oh, and a strange thing just happened to me. My lovely cat that I've had for 8 years, he's a rescue cat and he's never sat on my knee before (unless I've lifted him up and held him down and even then he struggles after about 5 seconds). He just got onto my knee of his own accord and then snuggled up and went to sleep. I've heard before that cats are sensitive to our emotions and hormones. I'm wondering if it's just a coincidence but I can't help but think that somehow he's attracted to the pregnancy hormones and it's making him want to be nurtured. It's a nice thought, anyway!! :haha:

I've just fallen asleep on the sofa for about an hour too, felt really nice!! Making up for those 5.30 am starts!! 

Lovely to see such a friendly and welcoming group, and hello :hi: to any newcomers xx :hugs:


----------



## Darling

DrM so glad you're feeling good! Glad you hit it off with your midwife too. Over here we aren't guaranteed that the mw who looks after us in pregnancy will deliver during labour. It really sucks. Some people hire a private mw here to looks after them all the way through and delivers at the end. Very costly I would imagine! I don't meet mine until 24th March! 
I had my son at home unfortunately I got a very young mw who hadnt experienced labour herself and massively underestimated how far along I was and who advised me that my son was posterior and that it was fine to proceed. If that happens to you DEMAND to go to hospital and have an epidural! But a more experienced mw would have said to me 'trust me honey you're gonna need pain relief!' My tens and homeopathy didnt cut the mustard! This time around I'll probably opt for the birthing suite at our hospital bug mainly that's because my husband was so traumatised by the experience but I would definitely recommend it!! There is nothing like knowing you are in your own home tucked up in your own bed with your new baby! I felt a bit cheated of my homebirth but after the labour was sheer bliss and it even began to snow shortly after his debut! It was magical! 
I think the open Google doc is a great idea (well I would lol).


----------



## Darling

Excuse a minute Leeze but NO FAIR!!! WAAAAAAAH!!!! I WANT ONE!!! :cry:


----------



## Leeze

sorry hon, I wish I could send it over to you!!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Just testing to see if my pumpkin works??? Never done one before


----------



## Leeze

I just checked and it's still showing the baby and pumpkin on it when I go in. Strange because when I looked yesterday it only had the words

Would it help if you copied the link from mine or would that totally not work either?


https://i.imgur.com/EqbDp.gif


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Yay!


----------



## Leeze

silly me - I tried to copy and paste the link into my message but it just brought up the banner again. I promise I'm not trying to show off!!


----------



## Darling

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Birdie Dorf

hi there. due date is 10/31. Symptoms include the weird sleep thing, and a fair amount of cm.


----------



## babylove719

YAYY Darling You got it!!! 
Welcome Birdie!


----------



## Darling

YESSSS!!!!! You guys would not believe the lengths I have gone to to get that! Lol
Had to swipe hubby's phone but behold! The pumpkin was there but spent ten minutes trying to copy it but it wouldn't let me copy. So I had to write the cold out in longhand!! (or computer equivalent??) Grrr!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

oh man I just fell asleep for about 4 hours, and I couldnt wake up apparently bc my 2 kids didnt even tryt o wake me up. weird but good. I feel so bad though. I hope that I dont pass out like that again, bc I couldnt control it. I need to go see a doctor soon.


----------



## Darling

It's tough when you've got children isn't it? I just want to sleep during the day! Lol


----------



## 9babiesgone

It is very hard!!!

I need an break so this weekend I think I am going to ask oh to watch the kids so I cna get some more sleep.


----------



## Hellesbelles

I'm due oct 26th. All being well! Have any of u told anyone yet?!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I have not told anyone yet! I am waiting till my safe point.


----------



## Darling

I've told two of my girlfriends. I'd go insane if I didn't tell anyone. Won't be telling anyone else now though until first tri is over. Probably should tell my husband though.. 
:rofl:


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Told my mum and sisters, those are people I would go to if anything should go wrong so they would find out anyway. Don't want to jinx anything by telling any friends or collegues just yet


----------



## babylove719

We have already told our parents, siblings, and a few close friends. Otherwise everyone else will have to wait. Extended family, friends and coworkers i guess we'll tell sometime around 10-12 weeks. This is our first pregnancy so we're thinking positively, but if anything were to go "wrong" I'd be thankful to have a good support system. :flower:


----------



## 9babiesgone

wow I have of course told oh, but that is it. not till 2nd trimester am I telling anyone.


----------



## LuluLamar

You guys have been busy while I've been at work, falling asleep. lol. I'm finally free and laying down before an early evening out with friends. 

You are all free to make me a bump buddy! I'm starting to think we should just make a Pumpkin Babies list so I'll know who to add! ;)

Hope everyone is well today. Are any of you ladies getting a tight belly already? My stomach feels like it does the day after I do a series of crunches! And I know I haven't worked out recently at all..... :haha:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Darling said:


> I've told two of my girlfriends. I'd go insane if I didn't tell anyone. Won't be telling anyone else now though until first tri is over. Probably should tell my husband though..
> :rofl:

Ditto, told two friends. I would go crazy if not. My mom was visiting this past weekend and it was SO hard for me not to tell her. I felt like a spy too because she kept using my computer so I had to keep making sure I wasn't leaving any pregnancy proof! She has been begging me to have another one, but I have always told her we were done :haha: she is going to be so happy when I tell her, which is why I want to wait until I know everything is looking good.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> Told my mum and sisters, those are people I would go to if anything should go wrong so they would find out anyway. Don't want to jinx anything by telling any friends or collegues just yet

This is one of the reasons I almost told my mom. When I miscarried in November, I really needed my mom because she has always been there for me. But, I decided not to tell her because I didn't want her way of finding out we were trying to be so sad. This whole weekend, I kept thinking "I should just tell her... No, I want to wait until I see the heartbeat...".


----------



## Girlnextdoor

One thing that really sucks about not telling people is that you can't whine about feeling like crap.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yep that is very true.


----------



## LuluLamar

I told what I consider my safety net. Thing is, many people knew we were trying because with artificial insem, it had to be planned just right. So, have gotten a lot of questions!


----------



## 9babiesgone

awe, for me it wasnt known by any family that we were trying. bc most of my family wouldnt approve, dont know why they just wouldnt.


----------



## cwoodbaby

I am due october 23rd. This is my first pregnancy and could really use someone to talk who is going through the same thing.


----------



## ahcigar1

From the due date calendar I did says I'm due Oct. 29.


----------



## lizzydoodle

October 31st! bump buddies <333


----------



## ahcigar1

I want to tell people so badly but don't want to do it too soon.


----------



## hippylittlej

I do wish I could tell my staff as I am feeling crappy and they are making things difficult for me at work. A little less moaning and more support would be great.


----------



## Darling

Hippylittlej give them hell!!!! then you can blame it on pregnancy hormones! Hehehe!!!

Welcome ladies! They are plenty of us on this thread so they'll always be someone to support you. We're a nice lot if I do say so myself! ;-P

Lululamar I would love to be your bump buddy too! I'm collecting now lol.


----------



## laura6914

morning all. I think the sickness is starting to kick in for me now. 

I have told everyone. :rofl: All my family and Phils family know. And they were all over the moon and so happy apart from my nan and Grandad. They are quite old fashioned and i knew they wouldnt be impressed but they have really upset me.

YOU STUPID GIRL (im nearly 25!!!!!) my nan said. Followed by:
HOW COULD YOU BE SO STUPID?
WHAT ABOUT SHAE (as if im goign t o abandon my son. he is still loved very much and always will be)

Im sooooo upset. Last night i just didnt feel excited about this pregnancy at all. But done another test this morning (still nly faint lines) and i thought its my life so stuff anyone who has a problem. :shrug:
Sorry for the rant girls. 

xxxx


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Old people are crazy, I have not told my nan yet cus I know she will blab but last time I was pregnant her response was 'i've got enough grandchildren' lol she has 7 at the mo and none of them are mine!


----------



## laura6914

ah thats not a very nice thing to hear hun. 
I agree though i think with old people they dont think before they speak.

She was the same with my sister who is younger than me and has 3 kids. 
My nan only had my mum. She didnt want anymore as my mum was born with 1 hand and she was scared it would happen again, so i think there is slight jealousy that she never had any more. I know that may sound harsh but its the only reason i can think of for her being so mean. :shrug:


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

My nan only had my mum too, but my nan was one of 12 so no idea why she is so grumpy! Think it's cus she struggles to remember all their names lol she is just so set in her ways, I don't think she will ever come round to our way of life now. But she's cute so I'll forgive her lol


----------



## laura6914

i think my nan will come round, she always does. Plus when she sees the baby how could she stay mad lol.

So how you feeling? Any symptoms yet? I need to call the Drs to get booked in i think? No rush though. xx


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Just sore boobs for me at the mo. Feel a bit sickly but only when I smell food! I'm sure it will get worse tho :(

I met my midwife on Wednesday and filled the forms in to get my scan date arranged, it just seams so far away!!


----------



## laura6914

it soon flys. I think the 1st and 3rd Tri go soooo fast. Its the 2nd that seems to last forever. 
Are you going to find out the sex? I dont want to but Phil does so looks like ill be forced to :haha: Not much force needed mind :haha:


----------



## Leeze

morning everyone! busy on here since last night! 

Darling, glad you got the banner to work eventually! Well done for persevering!

I was thinking this morning maybe "pumpkin bumpkins" would be funny for our group name - but that might be my warped sense of humour. I just checked on the dictionary definition of bumpkins and it is "awkward, unsophisticated people". I wondered if it might be funny to reclaim it and to turn it round to being a positive word to mean that we're filled with pregnancy hormones so we might be a bit unpredictable but you have to forgive us for it because we've got a great excuse! :haha: Otherwise I like "pumpkin bumps" or "pumpkin bumpers".

Also, I've told one of the other managers at my work and my 2 best friends. I will tell my manager next week but she's on leave at the moment. Then I'm not planning on telling anyone else until at least after I've had the first scan. Oh, and my OH knows too!!

Sorry to hear about people's grandparents not being sympathetic. Hopefully they'll come round. I haven't got any grandparents left now so I don't know how they'd react. I'd like to think they would be supportive but they were quite old-fashioned so might not have been so approving to have a child "out of wedlock" :haha:

I'm feeling a lot more positive today, had a good sleep last night and a little snooze on the sofa!! How's everyone else doing today? :hugs:


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Neither of us want to know the sex, it will be our first baby so want to keep the surprise till the end. I would def find out on our second, I'm sure it would be easier to plan especialy when you are looking after another littlen too!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Hi leeze, you are lucky. I didn't have a very good sleep at all and so can not drag my sorry but out of bed! Hubby has gone for a jog which makes me feel even lazier lol


----------



## laura6914

morning Leeze, I LOVE Pumpkin Bumpkins :thumbup:

Ah i wish i had your patience 2ndtimelucky. But i cant hold my own water. As much as i want the suprise i think ill have to find out. :haha:


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

The pumpkin patch??


----------



## Darling

Morning Ladies! When I was twenty, my boyfriend's grandfather walked in on us (because he had a key and didn't bother to knock! They lived next door) and I was very embarrassed and expected him to be too. But the next thing I know he starts shouting at us and then his wife this horrible deranged little old Irish granny burst in shrieking "Where is she? Where is she? I'll kill her! What kind of a dame is she?" My f***wit boyfriend's defence was to tell me to lock myself in the bathroom and shut the door. Believe it or not I did. It was so degrading! I was in a strange country just twenty years old. I was so upset.
And you're right some old people are really nasty and just think they can say what they like without any regard for the consequences but you know what's really cool about nasty old grannies? One day you get to put them in a home!!:haha: So sorry they've upset you both. You should just say.. "You've have your life do you mind if I get on with mine?" I know you won't but it would be nice to say it wouldn't it?? :muaha:

Both names are fab. I'm happy with either.


----------



## laura6914

OMG hun thats bad, i would have been quite scared. :shock:
And your right about the home. 
I would say what you suggested but would prob get a cloute round the ear. :haha:


----------



## Darling

Lol @ 'clout round the ear'


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

My nan is already in that home lol 

God love her, she's crazy but she is still the oricle of our family!!


----------



## Darling

Just a thought as we're all so lovely what about The Halloween Honeys?


----------



## Darling

Oh well.. small mercies! Lol


----------



## laura6914

i like that 'halloween honeys'.
Its different. :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Darling

Yeah we are honeys! Or we could be hunnies! Halloween Hunnies?


----------



## Leeze

I like Halloween Honeys or Halloween Hunnies!!


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Halloween hunnies and pumpkin mummies!


----------



## Darling

Actually seeing it written down Halloween Hunnies looks good. If everyone else is happy I'll change it.

Voting time ladies. I think the contenders are Halloween Hunnies, Pumpkin Patch or Pumpkin Bumpkins. If I've left any put just remind me.


----------



## Leeze

I like any of them!! I'm so happy being pregnant right now that I really don't mind!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Laura, I can't believe your grandparents reacted like that! What a mean thing to say :growlmad:


----------



## LuluLamar

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is well. Sorry to hear about all the mean grandmother's around you guys. Both of mine have passed on but I'm sure they probably would have been OK with my pregnancy, despite not being married. (Not that I could legally marry here, yet!) My mother's mother had four children and my father's mother had five, not including stillborn twins.

I don't think I'm going to get anywhere near that, lol.

I'll have to fix up my siggy when I get home and on a proper computer. I'm just happy it's finally FRIDAY! Supposedly it's going to snow here this weekend.... :shrug: but I'm planning on staying close to home and sleeping as much as possible.

Anyone else have plans for the weekend?


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Sorry if tmi but are any of you experiencing a lot of White discharge? Dong want to google as normally read horror stories and then worth sick! Would rather ask real woman going through it!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I like Halloween Hellians :haha:

Ok, I guess Halloween Hunnies, hehe.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I'm really not having any discharge at all, but I've read lots of ladies having it.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

can't spell today! *Dont want to google as normally read horror stories and then worry sick! Would rather ask real woman going through it!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Lulu, I wish I could sleep all weekend. My in-laws are coming :sad2::sick:


----------



## tryn42mel

Girlnextdoor said:


> Lulu, I wish I could sleep all weekend. My in-laws are coming :sad2::sick:

I know what you mean.:wacko:


----------



## Darling

I just woke up to this! Just fell asleep with my son on the sofa. Takes it out of you doesn't it?


----------



## 9babiesgone

really really tired still. my son decided to wake me up too early. : /


----------



## Darling

I keep getting woken up in the middle of the night by my children! So tired anyway. Wait til second trimester we'll feel great!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I Hope so, bc with my 2 children, I never got that energy feeling great in the 2nd tri, like everyone else, maybe this one will be different.


----------



## TwilightAgain

Oh wow. Bumpkins already? :wacko: how time flies!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I dont know if I will be in here or not anymore. I am spotting .:cry:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I googled,an d since it is brown and just stopped, maybe it is implantation? it is possible at 4 weeks..

i hope so. bc I can not handle any other explanation.


----------



## Waitress

I really hope so too. It must be so hard for you, try and stay positive. Sending big :hugs: xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks I am lying down and on my side, and took some cramp bark just in case. I really really hope this one sticks. bc my line was darker the other day and I really really want to keep this one. so scared


----------



## Darling

Oh honey. I really feel for you. Just know we're all rooting for you and I think I speak for everyone when I say we will all be here for you come what may. But don't think the worst. This is so common in early pregnancy so try not to jump to conclusions. :hugs:


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies! How is everyone? Wow I've missed loads, haven't been on for a day! Just been out shopping and spent lots of money on clothes so feel very spoiled. I hardly ever spend money on myself so it was a real treat.
Is the jury still out on the name? I like the Halloween Honeys, or the Pumpkin Bumpkins!
9babies - as far as I've heard, brown spotting is quite common and isn't generally a problem cos it signifies old blood. Red blood accompanied by cramps is the worrying one, as I understand it.


----------



## Darling

Hi Pielette. Ooh how lovely! I could do with a bit of spoiling. 

9babies I've read the same as Pielette. Hang in there. It's gonna be ok.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I really hope it is ok. the doctors wont see me unless I come in right now and i called my husbands work and they wont let him out, for my problem. so I am going to have to just wait it out and see if hte bleeding turns red or not.


uggh.


----------



## Pielette

How much has there been? Do you need to wear pads for it?


----------



## 9babiesgone

It is not much, it ist just on and off again spotting. it was brown at first, and now it is brownish/red. 

I really can not go in by myself if I wanted to, bc I have no car, and my 2 kids. so. I just have to wait and see if it becomes like a period blood.

uggh.


----------



## Pielette

This must be really difficult for you, I'm thinking of you :hugs: Fingers, toes and everything crossed that it's just a bit of old blood.


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks. I am so dang nervous. I could just keel up in a ball and cry!!


----------



## dunlapangel

I found this link today for a maternity shirt I think all of you will love since we are due in October...

Hoping the link works...;-)

https://www.cafepress.com/+expecting_pumpkin_october_tshirt,437972736


----------



## Leeze

fingers crossed for you 9babies :hugs: I read too that brown spotting is normal and you should only worry if you get really heavy painful cramping with it. Also even with red blood that unless you get enough to fill a sanitary pad with then red blood can be ok too. I've had a bit of spotting too but it's calmed down now. I agree with the others, try to rest if you can. I'd suggest if it hasn't stopped by tomorrow then it would be worth getting it checked out by the Doctor just in case. :hugs:

Re the question about white discharge, this is very normal and I think it's to do with the cervix creating a nice plug or something! I've had some today too. Every time I get it I'm worrying it's bleeding or spotting because it feels a bit like AF coming but so far it's been ok.


----------



## Darling

You're being really brave honey, just keep it together. It may still turn out to be something quite innocuous. Try not to think the worst. It must be really hard but just hang in there ok? We're not going anywhere. How long before your husband gets home? Sending you a truckload of good vibes! Xxx


----------



## Leeze

re the name we could always be "The Halloween Hunnies and the Pumpkin Bumpkins" - or is that being too greedy?


----------



## babylove719

9babies I'm really hoping for you. Is this around the same time that you experienced your other MCs? Don't forget, like the others are saying, a little spotting can be totally fine try to stay calm for now. Get some rest and try not to let yourself panic and keep us posted, we are all thinking about you!!

Re: the shirt is cute! But since my edd is the 31st I am pretty much doubing I will actually have an October baby. 
Re: NAME: I'm not sure my baby will be a Halloween/October baby it may be born in early nov if it's a few days late. So although definately a pumpkin, I'm not too crazy about the Halloween part. So my vote goes wih the pumpin bumps or bumpkins whatever or just "expecting little pumpkins" like our banner  
Have a good day girls! 
:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks for all your support ladies. I am lying down so I am not going to be quoting everyone. but I do appreciate it more than you know. I have had mcs anywhere from 4 weeks to 12 weeks, so it could happen. I just hope it doesnt. 
I am not cramping that bad at all.

I am trying not to keep up hope. my husband wont be home till 5 :3 0 and it is 10:22 right now.


----------



## zucchini

Hi everyone, I sure missed a lot.. 9babies I hope everything turns out all right, hang in there.
I am trying out the banner in my sig so I hope it works. I had to travel on a plane for 6 hours yesterday and was not happy sitting still for so long - feeling pregnant already!! Had to get up for the loos about 10 times :haha:


----------



## Dr.M

9babies I am rooting for you!!!!! Keep resting!


----------



## Darling

9babies do have hope! Come on raise your vibe girl! You've got to will this determined little bean to stick! Expect the best case scenario not the worst. Positivity will give you strength. You're not cramping too bad and you not bleeding heavily. So far so good. Come on. I'm rooting for you buddy! :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks. I am trying my best to rest. I am hoping my kids let me.. my husband and I really want this little bean!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am now full on bleeding.

I think I will not be in this group anymore. bc I am pretty sure I am miscarrying.

:cry:


----------



## Darling

My darling I am so so sorry. Is there someone you can call to help you??


----------



## 9babiesgone

not really I Live far away from family and husband can not get off work.


----------



## LeeLouClare

Mines 29th XD


----------



## Darling

Have you updated him? Surely they cannot refuse to let him come home if they know whats happening? What if you needed to go to hospital? Cant he say you need to go to hospital and he cant leave your children alone? I so wish I could help you. Bless you sweetheart my heart goes out to you. X


----------



## 9babiesgone

its ok. I am calling his work again. I hope they will let him off. cross your fingers and in the military yes they can say you can not get off even if i am in the hospital. so I am just waiting till someone answers bc I can not do this alone .


----------



## Darling

Well I'm here to keep you company in the meantime if you want me. Try deep breaths to slow down your heart rate and keep you calm. Xxxxxx sending you a huge hug! :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks. I am having a hard time being on bnb right now. I feel like I was shot in the gutt.


----------



## Darling

If you want to go and shut off I understand completely but I'm happy for you to Skype me (I'm 'La Lombard' or email me [email protected] I have an iPhone so I'll get it straight away. Xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks. I might email you in a bit. I am arguing with his work on the phone so it might be a bit.


----------



## Darling

Ok hun. Xxx


----------



## Pielette

Oh 9babies, I'm so sorry. Has there been any response from his work?
Like Darling just said, I'm also here if you need someone to talk to. Best I can do from this distance, I wish I could do more.
Praying for you :hugs:


----------



## Darling

Hi Pielette. You ok honey?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Things are so so weird. I have just on and off again spotting. 

the bleeding has stopped and now it is just spotting.


His work would not let him off, even though I yelled at at least one or two people. 

I guess I am just waiting to go in.


----------



## Pielette

I'm good thanks Darling, just been doing some highly exciting cleaning - can't get more glamourous than scrubbing toilets! Ah the excitement of my Friday nights :haha:
How are you doing me dear?


----------



## Pielette

It's now spotting again? Hmm. Have you passed any tissue, any clots?


----------



## 9babiesgone

no tissue, and no clots, just blood.


----------



## Darling

Is it still red? Are you in any pain? Grrr! B*****ds! I bet he's livid. 

I'm ok thanks Pielette. Couldn't decide between KFC and Chinese tonight so had KFC and Chinese! V.bad self!


----------



## Pielette

It's so difficult to know what's going on and I'm sure the guessing is driving you crazy. I take it there aren't any friends nearby who could come and babysit while you get yourself to the hospital?


----------



## 9babiesgone

nah, most of my friends have moved away..
It sucks bc I am all alone and I literally have no one even within an hour.

I am sure he is livid, and I am so nervous bc at this point it isnt looking good.

i am actually not in any pain anymore. I was cramping for a little bit but that stopped too!!


----------



## Pielette

Well it is possible that it's a bleed site and the fact that you haven't passed any tissue or clots is a good sign. The lack of pain is also good! 
I bet he is, I really feel for both of you. When is he due back from work? Anytime soon?


----------



## Darling

Just hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## Melstar

Hello ladies!!!

This is my first post on babyandbump and I would love to be a bump buddy with you all!
I've read from the start of this thread and it has made me laugh and feel even more excited! 

I would love to join in on this thread, I am due either 26th or 30th Oct, different websites say different things due to my 24 day cycle.

I have been to the docs ad have my first mw appointment on the 15th March, I can't wait!!!!

My partner is in the forces and I haven't seen him since we found out so I am so excited as he is home on leave Thursday so we can celebrate together!

My main symptoms have been needing to pee all the time and back ache. 

Hope you are all ok, and here is to a healthy and very happy 9 months ahead (well 8 months now :happydance: )

Mel/38 years old/UK/Work part time for Ofsted


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Welcome Melstar! I am new here, too!
I go to the doc on the 16th and am due the 31st.


----------



## Pielette

Welcome Mel! Although your working for Ofsted should make me say boo hiss :haha: 
"The teacher cowers upon the sight of her natural predator, Ofsted..."

Er yes I have a weird sense of humour!
So how long were you trying?


----------



## Darling

Hi Mel! Hi Birdie! Welcome girls.


----------



## Melstar

Hi Birdie, Pielette and Darling, thanks for the welcome! 

Don't worry Pielette I'm not one of the evil ones, I am the administrator :) hahaha!!!

I don't have enough posts to add banners but get the feeling it wont be long lol!!

I feel very lucky as I had my Mirena coil removed in November and we have only been trying properly since beginning of January!


----------



## Pielette

In that case I'm allowed to talk to you then heehee.
Wow that was quick then! Is it your first?


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Hi mel

I am also due 26th oct, seems soooo far away!

Is this your 1st?


----------



## Melstar

Heehee I'm very glad about that Pielette :winkwink:

This will be my first with my present partner and he is soooooo excited!! So am I of course!!!

I have a 13 year old daughter from my previous marriage so really I feel rather naive and like this is the first time cos I can't remember much about this stage!

I am so nervous but trying to really enjoy every day of being pregnant! :dance:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

Can I join in please? Due 1/11/11 according to my calculations so very close to a pumpkin seed :haha:

Leeze, hi! Thank you for mentioning this thread in your reply to my previous post.

Looking forward to getting to know all you girlies x


----------



## LuluLamar

Welcome newlings. :) 

9babies, I'm so sorry you're going through this wait right now! I'll be thinking of you and hope everything turns out OK and little bean is just trying to get cozy in there.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

9babies, oh no! I'm so sorry. I am glad the bleeding has stopped and I hope you can get in to a doctor asap. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## luckybeans17

9babies-i hope everything is ok. I am thinking of you.

I have missed alot today on this thread but I definitely want to be bump buddies with everyone. I'm due on nov 3 and I love the name Pumpkin Bumpkins or expecting a pumpkin. 

My doctor is concerned becuase i had spotting 8 DPO and 2 days before BFP. I thought it was implantation bleeding but she is doing blood work every 2 days to see if my HCG goes up. She's making me very worried. This is my first so I don't know what to expect. We have been TTC for a year now and I really want this to happen. 

FX


----------



## ahcigar1

Hope everything turns out ok for you 9babies.


----------



## ahcigar1

Was wondering if you all could give suggestions on how to break the news to my boss? Won't do it till probably after the 12 wk mark but thought could get some tips now on how to do it? I'm really concerned because I just got this position this past week and am on a 90 day trial period to see how I do. Moved jobs due to a mandatory job transfer. But found out the big news right when started so I almost feel like I need to tread softly with the subject. Cause the last think I want them to do is to transfer me again because I am pregnant.


Also not sure if this is normal or what but have any of you experienced feeling like a constant irritation like something is stuck in your throat and just will not go away no matter what you do? I have had this for the past couple of days and is driving me insane. Also I have been burping like mad. Sorry if it is too much TMI but just don't know if normal or if it is just me.


----------



## hippylittlej

Welcome Pielette, you scare me, Ofsted scare me...well not really but you are due any time to do our inspection and the manager has gone off on long term sick, I can't find my original certificate and totally in a panic you will turn up before she is back or I find my original or get a copy from BTEC.

9babies I hope things are ok. sending love and light x

ahcigar1 - they can't do anything that makes it look like they are acting this way due to pregnancy. Your boss would be in deep trouble, trial is about performance so they would have to prove you aren't doing your job correctly. I would wait until you have to tell them and prior to doing so ask for some feedback on how you are doing so far.


----------



## hippylittlej

Oh and on another note me boobs are killing me, it hurt to walk yesterday and going over bumps in the car was a killer. How are we all doing today?


----------



## Pielette

Hi everyone! How are you all?
I've just got back from spinning and a training session at the gym - do it every Saturday morning, my God I'm a glutton for punishment!
This evening is my hubby's 30th birthday celebration which I'm really looking forward to, about 40 of us are heading into London to go for drinks and karaoke! And of course I shall be enjoying a nice few glasses of mineral water and the occasional coke! Lucky me :haha:
What's everyone else up to?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Pumpkin ladies :flower:

How are we all?

9babies, sorry to hear you had some bleeding yesterday, sending you :hugs: and hoping that everything is ok for you [-o&lt;

Ahcigar1, I have a similar thing with my work. They are the people I am certainly most nervous about telling but, like you, don't plan to for a good while yet anyway. I only started my job in early November so haven't been there very long at all! I was made redundant from my job of nearly 19 years end of June last year, a few months after we started ttc, but never stopped ttc as I'm 36 and a :baby: is way more important to me than any job. But I just hope my work are ok with me as it's come so soon. But obviously first hoping all goes well with :baby: for a good few more weeks yet.

I agree with what hippy says though, employers have to be extremely careful not to discriminate because of pregnancy x


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Did anyone hear an update from 9babies? Thinking of you, sweetie. I hope the bleeding stayed finished.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Pielette, I wish I could come with you. I LOVE London.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Update on me... I went to my new OB yesterday. I feel like I'm getting a yeast infection or something so I called and they fit me in. 

I love my new doctor! He was very thorough with me. He did a culture for the infection, so we will see. He took my blood to check my hcg levels and thyroid and the best par is he wants to do an early scan at 6 weeks. 

That is when I miscarried last time, so he wants to make sure everything is progressing. When I miscarried, I went in for the first time because I was bleeding. The doctor did a scan and couldn't even see the sack :(. So, the baby had stopped growing probably a while ago. 

I know I will be a nervous wreck that day, but it will be such a relief to know that my pumpkin seed is healthy!


----------



## Nat0619

Good news Girlnextdoor, it's good to have a doc you can trust. I haven't even booked to see my doctor yet, need to try to get in this coming week I guess. I just wanted to get through the first week or so after :bfp: as was so convinced AF would still arrive!

Is there a certain criteria for who gets a very early scan? For example, do you know if older ladies (I'm 36) may get one? x


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I'M not sure if they would use age as a criteria or not. Maybe if you ask your doc for one he will just do it. You can tell him you are nervous about it. Have you been getting cramps or anything? Maybe that would also be a reason. I think a lot probably depends on the doctor. My friend also miscarried and her doctor still made her wait until 10 weeks before he would give her a scan. 

By the way, I told him I was having some cramps and he said it can be normal, but I should try to take it really easy for a few days and see if the cramping gets better. He said sometimes it can mean you are not resting enough.


----------



## Nat0619

Touch wood, no my tummy is pretty quiet now, just very bloated and a bit gassy sometimes :haha::blush: I'm pretty symptomless which is freaking me out a bit. Is this normal? My boobs were tender on and off at first but they have gone a lot quieter now too :shrug: They have developed a few new veins though!

I guess I'm just nervous as it's my first pregnancy and probably read too much about the risk when you're over 35 :dohh:


----------



## zucchini

Hi Nat I am over 35 too! (waaaaay over, I'm 39) This is my second baby and I am having a lot of cramps, but I did with my first as well so it isn't freaking me out as much this time. I'm going in for my first scan on Tuesday, they want to check for a yolk sac to make sure everything is working OK. I'm getting the scan at my fertility clinic, because I got my BFP with clomid and IUI. I guess once they confirm everything's all right they will then send me over to the Obgyn office for continuing care. 
I'm looking forward to the scan and terrified of it in equal measures!!!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Zucchini, that is how I'm feeling about my scan. I haven't scheduled it yet, so I'm not sure what date it will be, but I know I will be so nervous when I go in. I hope dh will be able to take off work and be there.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Nat, with my son I had sore boobs and I was hungry, and that was all I had. I think every woman is different, and every pregnancy is different too! I think as long as ere is no bleeding, there usually isn't any cause for concern. You should book an appt with your OB and tell him you are nervous and see if he will do a scan to confirm everything is fine. He may just tell you no way though because I think most preg women are nervous :winkwink:


----------



## luckybeans17

Nat-the same thing is happening to me. When I got my BFP on Tuesday I had sore boobs and cramping but now those symptoms have eased a bit. This morning though I noticed some brown/pinkish watery discharge (no blood-sorry TMI) only when I wiped. Has anyone experienced this? I did take a preg test this morning and it was still positive. I know whaite discharge is normal but is brown/pinkish normal? So nervous.


----------



## babylove719

Hi girls. I wish we had an update from "9babies" I really hope all is ok with her. 

luckybeans: from what I know, a little bit of tinted discharge pink or brown is ok and can come and go and be completely normal. Try not to worry unless you see bright red blood. I actually had just one lonely spotting yesterday of a sort of off-white/beige color. 

Girls I also have very few symptoms. as I've mentioned my only really obvious symptom is my backache which is usually a dull ache but once in a while can be more intense and very uncomfortable on and off. Oh and at night only, my tummy gets sooo bloated and a teeny bit crampy. and my bbs are only tender at night also. 
I think the symptoms are definitely different for most women. 

girlnextdoor: that's great that you have a good doctor you're happy with. I can't wait for my first appointment. 
I don't get any "confirmation" appointment or anything. I have to wait until march 18th for my first visit! But I'm very glad that they will be doing a scan on that day! I guess it's probably considered an "early" scan as I'll only be about 7wks, 4days? But they told me on the phone that they will look for the sack and the heartbeat. So I am both excited and VERY nervous about that appointment! 

Anyway, I thought I came on to tell you girls something and now I can't remember what I wanted to talk about?!! weird, don't tell me pregnancy-brain starts this early!! :dohh: 

:hugs: later girls!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

It is exciting that you already know when your scan will be! Pregnancy brain definitely starts this early! I had it even before my bfp. I can't remember what I said, but it was really stupid and my dh even asked me if something was wrong :haha:


----------



## Leeze

Hi pumpkin growing mummies :flower:

Firstly - 9babies - I hope you're doing ok, hon - I know how scary and horrible it can be when there's bleeding. Even though you can try to reassure yourself that for some women it can be normal, you can't help but worry can you? Did you manage to get it checked out yet? :hugs:

Nat - great to see you on here, it's a lovely bunch on here and I'm pleased to hear there's a few over 35s on here (I'm 38) plus some younger women too - I think it makes a nice balance! :hugs: I think in terms of getting an earlier scan you normally would get it if you'd had a previous miscarriage or suspected health complications. Your Doctor might be able to refer you if you said you were really stressing about it, I'm not sure. I had a m/c last year and have managed to get an early scan booked for 11th March, I'll be about 6 weeks and 4 days by then. I think I would probably otherwise check into how much it is to get it done privately just for peace of mind. 

Zucchini - well done for the BFP after clomid and IUI :happydance: - I'm guessing you've been through a lot to get to this point! I was just about to start fertility treatment (was TTC for 14 months) and had an HSG which is what got me the BFP as I got it in the same cycle!! Good luck for the scan on Tuesday

Luckybeans - I had some watery brownish spotting when I wiped a few days ago and it has gone now. I think it's pretty normal this early on, we should only worry if it turns to heavy bleeding or really painful cramping. I know it's hard not to worry though! :hugs:

Girlnextdoor - hooray for early scans!! hopefully this will help reassure you. Sorry to hear about your loss the last time. I had a m/c last year and had a scan and they said they couldn't even see the sac. Heart-breaking, isn't it? Does yours feel any different this time? I feel really different this time, like last time I had quite a lot of bleeding around 12 or 13dpo which I thought was AF at first then it stopped. then every day I had quite painful cramping and when I spoke to the Doctor at the time he tried to reassure me it was normal. This time round I've had cramping on and off but nothing like the last time and apart from the tiny bit of spotting earlier in the week I've had no bleeding. So, fingers crossed it's a sticky bean this time! :hugs:

Darling - that was so lovely of you to be so supportive to 9babies, I'm guessing it would have really helped her to feel less alone :hugs:

How's everyone else doing, Pielette, Dr M? I've probably forgotten a few people as there's a lot of us!! 

Hi to the newbies :flower:

I'm generally feeling more positive about things today, and had an alright sleep last night. My body seems to have decided 6.5 hours is enough sleep for me this week and I've been falling asleep on the sofa in the evenings! Apart from slight cramping that comes and goes, and feeling more tired than usual, and some minor toilet problems - I haven't really got any symptoms. Actually, I guess that's a few symptoms! I'm trying to feel reassured that a lot of sites say it's after about 6 weeks that you really feel the symptoms kicking in. Anyone that's got children already, can you remember when you felt symptoms from the last time?

I hope everyone is having a good weekend x:hugs:


----------



## laura6914

oh wow this thread has been busy. What have i missed?
How are we all doing? 
I dont a clearblue digi today. got my 2-3 weeks which is right. 

My god has the sickness kicked in. I have felt soooo sick all day. I never had it when pregnant with my son so its really knocking me about. Im so irritable to. Everything seems to be annoying me. :wacko:

xx


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I sorry you lost one too. It is an awful thing to go through. This pregnancy definitely feels different. I have a lot more symptoms this time, but i had barely any symptoms with my son, so I'm not sure it matters. It is weird though, last time with my miscarriage, I never got too excited about it, and kept thinking I will try not to get too excited too early. This time, I am so excited and just have a good feeling. I hope I am right!


----------



## Melstar

Hi Ladies 

Hope you are all well despite the dreaded ms!!! I've not had it yet but had a little bit of nausea.

I'd love to get an early scan as I have been really nervous, I think it's due to too much googling, I'm 38 (39 Aug) so worried about my age and also it's 14 years since I was last pregnant so I feel like this is my first time too.

Is anyone having problems having a decent nights sleep?
I'm desperate to get through just one night lol...guess it's my body getting me used to the sleepless nights to come :winkwink:

9babies - I hope all is ok with you, thinking about you! xx

I'm getting more excited every day now, only 4 days until I get my man home!! He's in the Army and I've not seen him since I got my bfp so we can celebrate properly then!!! :happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am actually officially miscarrying, they called it an chemical pregnancy since I was so early. I am sorry to be leaving you . hope to join you guys again later down the line.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Oh no! I am So sad for you. :hugs: did you have a scan to confirm?


----------



## Melstar

Oh 9babies, I am so sorry to hear that!

Sending you big ((((HUGS)))) and love!

Take care of yourself xxxx


----------



## luckybeans17

I am so sorry to hear 9babies...hugs to you.


----------



## Leeze

sorry to hear that 9babies :hugs: - you take care of yourself and I hope when you're feeling ready to try again that things go well for you :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Mel - I've been having trouble sleeping since Sunday when I got the first faint line on the IC. I feel exhausted in the evening and I get to sleep ok but I've been waking up around 5am most mornings and feeling really awake (and needing to pee). I hope this settles down, I feel like I'm going to need all the sleep I can over the next few months/years!! :haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Girlnextdoor said:


> Oh no! I am So sad for you. :hugs: did you have a scan to confirm?

yep I did, nothing in there.



Melstar said:


> Oh 9babies, I am so sorry to hear that!
> 
> Sending you big ((((HUGS)))) and love!
> 
> Take care of yourself xxxx

Yeah thanks. I am doing ok. could be better. in a lot of pain.


luckybeans17 said:


> I am so sorry to hear 9babies...hugs to you.

thanks :hugs:



Leeze said:


> sorry to hear that 9babies :hugs: - you take care of yourself and I hope when you're feeling ready to try again that things go well for you :hugs:

thanks so so very much.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Leeze, right after I got my first bfp I couldn't sleep for a few nights. I thought it was from excitement, but I really haven't slept great since. Last night my son woke me up at 3am and I couldn't go back to sleep the rest of the night :growlmad:


----------



## Leeze

Girlnextdoor said:


> Leeze, right after I got my first bfp I couldn't sleep for a few nights. I thought it was from excitement, but I really haven't slept great since. Last night my son woke me up at 3am and I couldn't go back to sleep the rest of the night :growlmad:

sorry to hear you're not sleeping great either, but it does make me feel a bit better to know I'm not alone with this! :haha: I'm hoping it settles down because I'm guessing we'll need lots of strength and energy later on! Did you have this with your pregnancy with your son too, and if so did it settle down?


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I don't remember it being a problem with my son, but it is possible I just don't remember. :blush:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I really hope we both start sleeping better though. I was exhausted all day today. 

Is anyone getting acid reflux? I'm getting it only at night, which seems so strange to me.


----------



## ahcigar1

So sorry to hear that 9babies.

Leez I know how you feel. Since I got my test results so early that one morning I have had pretty much the same type of sleep pattern wake up at about 4-5am and can't get back to sleep pee really bad and end up just laying there staring at the wall till my alarm goes off at about 6am. Has been leaving me exhausted. Hopefully can get some sleep tonight.

Also was wondering is it normal for older symptoms to ceise? I was getting sharp pains which apparently was normal which has stopped and was bloated for about a week or so but now it seems that the bloating has gone away for the most part and the only symptom left is tenderness. And today I noticed some cm. I haven't had any ms or crazy hungerness any more than normal since have always been a big eater even before pregnant.
Is this just me being a worry wart? Sorry for all the questions but this is the first so I really have no clue what to expect what is normal or what is abnormal.


----------



## Leeze

ahcigar1 said:


> So sorry to hear that 9babies.
> 
> Leez I know how you feel. Since I got my test results so early that one morning I have had pretty much the same type of sleep pattern wake up at about 4-5am and can't get back to sleep pee really bad and end up just laying there staring at the wall till my alarm goes off at about 6am. Has been leaving me exhausted. Hopefully can get some sleep tonight.
> 
> Also was wondering is it normal for older symptoms to ceise? I was getting sharp pains which apparently was normal which has stopped and was bloated for about a week or so but now it seems that the bloating has gone away for the most part and the only symptom left is tenderness. And today I noticed some cm. I haven't had any ms or crazy hungerness any more than normal since have always been a big eater even before pregnant.
> Is this just me being a worry wart? Sorry for all the questions but this is the first so I really have no clue what to expect what is normal or what is abnormal.

I'm the same - have a tiny bit of cramping maybe once a day or so, breasts are a little bit heavier feeling than normal and aside from the tiredness - I'm not feeling that many symptoms. I've done lots of reading around it in the last couple days - apparently for about 50% of women they don't get bad ms - and a lot of the other symptoms don't always hit until about 6 weeks. I've read that unless we experience heavy bleeding or very painful cramping then we should assume everything is ok. You can't help but worry, though, can you? I'm trying my best to be a bit more relaxed about it and hope for the best but I do go through quite a lot of moments of worrying!!


----------



## Leeze

Girlnextdoor said:


> I really hope we both start sleeping better though. I was exhausted all day today.
> 
> Is anyone getting acid reflux? I'm getting it only at night, which seems so strange to me.

I'm not getting acid reflux, but I did have quite bad indigestion last night. Mind you, I normally eat quite quickly so even before preg got a lot of indigestion! I'm trying to eat slower and chew more but it doesn't seem natural somehow!!


----------



## Darling

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been MIA. Absolutely gutted about 9babies.

I have a stinking headache this morning. Went to my friends 60th and I'm sure I've got someone else's hangover. We got it and the babysitter was chatting until 2am (she didn't seem in any hurry to get home!) and I'm usually asleep by midnight max. I feel awful. Sooo tired. 

Re general pregnancy symptoms my breasts are only just starting to feel tender. I feel slightly sick (think that's because I'm so tired though) occasionally mild cramps and fatigue. That's it. I could sleep for a week!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

9Babies, I am so very sorry to hear your sad news :cry::hugs: Have the docs done any tests to see why you have lost that many? Surely there is something they can do? Hope very much to see you back in First Tri very soon x

I am still pretty symptomless! Just have a very bloated belly and occasional twinges, but these are a lot, lot less now (which hopefully is good :thumbup:) I felt I needed some reassurance this morning that :baby: is still there so took a spare OPK I have (getting 2 positive OPKS at 13dpo was what made me take my first HPT and I have no HPTs in the house at mo!) - was a very, very dark line, the most positive OPK I've ever got so it's definitely picking up something strong :thumbup: Wanted reassurance mainly as going over to mom and dad's later and plan on telling them :happydance:

Have all you ladies told anyone yet? x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Darling said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry I've been MIA. Absolutely gutted about 9babies.
> 
> I have a stinking headache this morning. Went to my friends 60th and I'm sure I've got someone else's hangover. We got it and the babysitter was chatting until 2am (she didn't seem in any hurry to get home!) and I'm usually asleep by midnight max. I feel awful. Sooo tired.
> 
> Re general pregnancy symptoms my breasts are only just starting to feel tender. I feel slightly sick (think that's because I'm so tired though) occasionally mild cramps and fatigue. That's it. I could sleep for a week!

hope you feel better!!!



Nat0619 said:


> Hi Ladies :flower:
> 
> 9Babies, I am so very sorry to hear your sad news :cry::hugs: Have the docs done any tests to see why you have lost that many? Surely there is something they can do? Hope very much to see you back in First Tri very soon x
> 
> I am still pretty symptomless! Just have a very bloated belly and occasional twinges, but these are a lot, lot less now (which hopefully is good :thumbup:) I felt I needed some reassurance this morning that :baby: is still there so took a spare OPK I have (getting 2 positive OPKS at 13dpo was what made me take my first HPT and I have no HPTs in the house at mo!) - was a very, very dark line, the most positive OPK I've ever got so it's definitely picking up something strong :thumbup: Wanted reassurance mainly as going over to mom and dad's later and plan on telling them :happydance:
> 
> Have all you ladies told anyone yet? x




ahcigar1 said:


> So sorry to hear that 9babies.
> 
> Leez I know how you feel. Since I got my test results so early that one morning I have had pretty much the same type of sleep pattern wake up at about 4-5am and can't get back to sleep pee really bad and end up just laying there staring at the wall till my alarm goes off at about 6am. Has been leaving me exhausted. Hopefully can get some sleep tonight.
> 
> Also was wondering is it normal for older symptoms to ceise? I was getting sharp pains which apparently was normal which has stopped and was bloated for about a week or so but now it seems that the bloating has gone away for the most part and the only symptom left is tenderness. And today I noticed some cm. I haven't had any ms or crazy hungerness any more than normal since have always been a big eater even before pregnant.
> Is this just me being a worry wart? Sorry for all the questions but this is the first so I really have no clue what to expect what is normal or what is abnormal.

thanks!! hope you are doing well.


----------



## Darling

I'm fine thanks honey. How are you feeling today? X


----------



## ahcigar1

Leeze said:


> I'm the same - have a tiny bit of cramping maybe once a day or so, breasts are a little bit heavier feeling than normal and aside from the tiredness - I'm not feeling that many symptoms. I've done lots of reading around it in the last couple days - apparently for about 50% of women they don't get bad ms - and a lot of the other symptoms don't always hit until about 6 weeks. I've read that unless we experience heavy bleeding or very painful cramping then we should assume everything is ok. You can't help but worry, though, can you? I'm trying my best to be a bit more relaxed about it and hope for the best but I do go through quite a lot of moments of worrying!!

Thanks makes me feel better that I'm not the only one with a serious lack of symptoms. I guess I should consider it lucky so far.


----------



## ahcigar1

Nat: I only told two of my old co-workers yesterday cause I just have been dying to tell someone. And since hubby says have to wait to tell anyone till after first check at 8 weeks I didn't think it would hurt to tell them since he will never find out about it. It is killing me not saying anything.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Darling said:


> I'm fine thanks honey. How are you feeling today? X

eh I am ok i guess.


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies. How is everyone?
So sorry to hear your news 9babies :hugs:
I'm doing well, went out last night for hubby's birthday and had a great time! He's so hungover today though, people kept buying him drinks. I was chuckling to myself on the water and thinking, oh dear, tomorrow's not going to be good... :haha:


----------



## Waitress

Hi everyone - I thought you'd all run off and left me. I couldn't find the thread for 2 days! If it moves again I'll start to get a complex...

9babies, I am so very sorry for your loss. I hope you have the company and support you need. I am sending you a big :hugs:

I like Sundays - my ticker kicks on another week on a Monday morning. I have my first scan a week tomorrow - even though I still haven't heard from the midwife yet. Yesterday I got dates through for my 12 week and 20 week scan but still no midwife appointment. Is this normal?

I hope everyone is doing well. I have been feeling a little dizzy and sick but nothing major. I think I'm more bloated than anything else but my hunger seems to be subsiding a bit that is now worrying me. I keep having to pee during the night but right now I think thats the only symptom I have. Am still in the "Thank God" territory every time I go to the loo and there is nothing alarming happening.

And this classic from my MIL on the phone today "Your FIL and I were just saying, by the time your baby is walking, you'll be 40!". I said "You should go on Mastermind with your specialised subject as "State the bleeding obvious" and then passed her to my husband. If I get through this pregnancy without bopping her on the nose it will be a miracle. 

My husband tried to be supportive by saying "You won't sweetheart, they generally walk within a year so you'll still be 39" God help me. :dohh:


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone :hi:

9babies - thinking of you and hope you're doing ok :hugs:

Nat - I've told 2 close friends and one person at work. My OH wants to wait until we're past 12 weeks to tell everyone else but I'm hoping I can persuade him that we should do it sooner (after 8 weeks, I reckon) because, like Ahcigar, I'm dying to tell everyone!! I read that after 8 weeks there's only about a 5% chance of miscarriage and after 12 weeks it goes down to 1%. Also, I've got an early scan booked for 11th March and I'm thinking if things look ok then that I'd like to tell my parents as they will be so thrilled. :hugs: I'm gonna work on my OH to convince him it will be ok to tell people sooner!! 

I'm not really feeling any more symptoms but I did fall asleep on the sofa this afternoon which is unlike me. I also did an IC test this morning and the line came up really quickly and was a lot darker than any previous ones. So, I'm being reassured by that at the moment! :thumbup:

Has anyone started looking at maternity clothes? I know it's way too early but I love shopping and have been having a little look around on the internet!! Any excuse!! :haha:

Pielette - another one of the great advantages of being pregnant, getting to laugh at other people's hangovers!!! :haha:

Darling - I hope you managed to get some rest and are feeling a bit better now! :hugs:

Oh - and what supplements are people taking? I bought 2 packs of the pre-conception pregnacare last month so am thinking of finishing these before I get anything else. I also ordered some fish oil EPA tablets yesterday because I read these are good for healthy development


----------



## Leeze

Hi Waitress!! :flower: glad you found us again!

your post made me laugh out loud about your MIL and your response. I'm 38, nearly 39 - so there's a good chance I'll be 40 or thereabouts by the time our little one is walking. I'm wondering how old your MIL will be? You could always remind her of that one!! I wouldn't try that on my MIL though, because she'll be 87 by then!!!! (My OH is 46 and she was 40 when she had him!). Mind you, she's got an older sister still alive at 99 and one that is 100 - so if you take that into consideration then 40 is pretty young, I reckon!!!) :haha:


----------



## Waitress

Thanks Leeze,

My MIL and FIL are not my biggest fans. They think I've been neglecting their son for years while I've been working and any opportunity to give me a dig, they take! She calls me up and asks things like "What have you had for tea?" - checking up on what I'm feeding her precious 40 year old son. Its a bloomin' nightmare! 

We are very different but I need to find a way to make it better. I thought the pregnancy might make me more mellow towards them and I've tried sending her an email each week updating her on how I'm feeling etc but I just get barbed responses like "well, you are quite old to be having your first". FFS, I'm not 58, I'm 38!! I find I'm getting more arsey with them, not better!


Oh well,


----------



## Waitress

Sorry - posted before I was ready!

I have been looking at maternity clothes too - am actually REALLY looking forward to getting some jeans - they look so comfy! :thumbup:


----------



## Darling

Grrr! What is it with MIL's?? Mines useless (except she bakes the odd nice cake here and there) but she's not rude.. from what I read on here some MIL's make it their sole mission in life to upset there DIL's! Waitress you are a legend! Go you! Pity you couldn't have said, "That's right and by the time he/she graduates you'll be ... (you have a choice here depending how twisted your sense of humour is hehe!!) but here are a few to make you smile:- 
A. Ninety!
B. In a home!
C. Pushing up the daisies!
D. Gaga! 

Thanks Leeze. In bed feeling yuk! Just sicky headache and fatigue has just knocked me sideways.


----------



## Leeze

Waitress said:


> Thanks Leeze,
> 
> My MIL and FIL are not my biggest fans. They think I've been neglecting their son for years while I've been working and any opportunity to give me a dig, they take! She calls me up and asks things like "What have you had for tea?" - checking up on what I'm feeding her precious 40 year old son. Its a bloomin' nightmare!
> 
> We are very different but I need to find a way to make it better. I thought the pregnancy might make me more mellow towards them and I've tried sending her an email each week updating her on how I'm feeling etc but I just get barbed responses like "well, you are quite old to be having your first". FFS, I'm not 58, I'm 38!! I find I'm getting more arsey with them, not better!
> 
> 
> Oh well,

I'd be tempted to say "We're having our favourite, Pot Noodle again - and I can't wait for our little one to be born so we can go to MacDonalds to buy happy meals!!" :haha:

You could also remind her that "In her day, 40 was considered old to have your first, but that in these modern times women are having babies into their late 50s with all the treatment available!" or an approach like "Maybe it's a combination of my age and my pregnancy hormones making me feel like this, but I'm finding you to be quite rude and judgemental" :haha:


----------



## Leeze

Waitress said:


> Sorry - posted before I was ready!
> 
> I have been looking at maternity clothes too - am actually REALLY looking forward to getting some jeans - they look so comfy! :thumbup:

I quite fancy a cape coat - I think this is because I've wanted a cape coat all winter and been trying to convince myself I don't really need it and it would be a luxury. Now I'm actually pregnant I feel like I've got a good reason - although realistically it would probably be about September or October before I would really need it!!! I just want to go shopping!! :haha:


----------



## Leeze

Darling - sorry to hear about sicky headache - hoping this is a good sign! :thumbup: Looking forward to the ticker moving on tomorrow to 5 weeks!! I'm really excited!!!


----------



## Darling

Leeze yeah so funny that we get all excited about that! Lol. In both my pregnancies I've been a fanatical reader and I usedto love to readthe next part of baby's development each new week!


----------



## Waitress

Darling said:


> Leeze yeah so funny that we get all excited about that! Lol. In both my pregnancies I've been a fanatical reader and I usedto love to readthe next part of baby's development each new week!

Me too. I've got the B&B app and I love waking up and reading the days to go, daily info etc. I'm addicted to reading about what stage this little one is at. I don't know what I will be tomorrow in terms of "fruit" - can't wait to see!

We had some fruit salad after our roast today (Take THAT MIL!) and I just came out with "I really want to be a plum". My DH thinks I'm mad. I think he might be right! xx


----------



## ahcigar1

I honestly can't stand my MIL. She is soo naggy and has an annoying little mousy voice and everyone including my hubby thinks she knows everything about medical stuff cause she used to be a receptionist in a doctors office. Drives me bonkers. To be honest she is the one person that I am really not looking forward to telling or FIL for that matter cause he always has to be so negative about everything. And every time I go over there I always feel so awkward cause I'm always getting these looks and then they wonder why I don't talk to them much.

I haven't even thought of maternity clothes. Hubby seems to think that I wont need any at all cause apparently he knew this lady at his old job that didn't have any. But he has another thing coming. As soon as my pants begin to get snug I'm going to get some maternity ones. I'm not going to be uncomfortable.

What I wish is that I could go and start buying some baby stuff. Even just an outfit or something. But again hubby says no, don't need to worry about any of that for a long while yet. But at the same time I don't want to be buying this stuff right at the end. I don't think he realizes how much that cost is going to be. Plus would make me feel good to have some baby item around. Would make it more real for me I guess.


----------



## Darling

Baby grows (or sleep suits) from the supermarket! Cheap as chips and nothing will make it quite as real as looking a the tiny little baby grow and imagining you're little bean all sleepy and tiny in it!

Waitress I have that app too! 

Xxx


----------



## ahcigar1

Ok may be too much TMI but I am quitting on wearing a bra for now. t-shirts and sweatshirts for me. Bra's hurt WAY too much at the moment. Had horrible pain took off the bra and almost immediately felt better. Guess it's too much pressure. Anyone else finding they have to do this?


----------



## luckybeans17

I know how you feel. I've been wearing a sports bra all week but i've been off work and tomorrow is my first day back. Regular bras kill me. Can't wait till I get home tomorrow.

I too only have a few symptoms and I don't feel them all the time. Only sore boobs and cramping at night. I'm going for my first u/s on Tuesday because my doctor wants to make sure everything is in the right place. I don't expect to see much.

As for telling people, my hubby and I decided to wait until 12 weeks to tell anyone. At first I thought this was a great idea but now I just want to tell everyone! I have seen 2 doctors (not OBs) and a massage therapist in the past few days and I had to tell them. It felt so great to say "I'm pregnant!" I went out with some friends and told them I couldn't drink because I was on antibiotics. I hate lying. Does anyone have any suggestions for how to get throught the next 7 weeks lying to everyone, especially when drinking is involved? I can't be on antibiotics for that long. 

I just want to say how happy I am to be apart of this. My hubby doesn't unsderstand whats going on with me and I love that I can talk to people who are going through this at the exact same time. Thanks everyone :)


----------



## luckybeans17

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttde961.aspx


----------



## Darling

It is true isnt it? So good we're all here to support each other. I am very lucky my husband is fantastic! But it's difficult for them. We're being flooded with hormones and it really can effect your moods. I'm not at tolerant as usual. I seem to be incapable of bull***t at the moment and I cried at Nanny McPhee last night! Lol. We're a bit volatile I suppose and I just want to tell everyone too. I've told two friends (one busted me and the other I told because I see her every day and wanted someone to talk to. The hardest thing for me is keeping it from my little girl who wants a sister! Lol. I can't bear not being honest with her.


----------



## Leeze

Morning everyone :flower:

What's the B&B app - is it for the Iphone or something? I want one!!

Lovely to see that the heart and kidneys are being formed this week. Waitress, funny that you shouted out about wanting a plum!! You got a sweet pea instead this week! :haha: I also like the idea that Monday coming round is something to look forward to because I can get to see what's new this week for baby's development!

I think I want to wait until later on to get baby stuff but I do like the idea of browsing for maternity clothes. Even just imagining how it will feel to be looking in the maternity section and feeling happy about this - feels amazing!! 

it's hard not to tell people isn't it? Re the not drinking thing, I've told some friends that I'm doing an extended detox - a lot of my friends know we've been TTC for a while because I told them about the m/c last year - so I'm saying that it's an extended Jan-March detox to try to help with health and fertility. Otherwise I think just try to get your own drinks and drink mixers without spirits in and let people assume you've got vodka or something in it. 

I'm still ok with a bra but I did feel my boobs hurt for the first time this morning. I was quite relieved because I was starting to worry a bit about them not really hurting!! :haha:

I'm feeling very tired today and a bit vacant in my head. Not quite feeling sick but still a strange feeling in my stomach and back of my mouth. Hoping all are good signs! :haha:

I agree, it's great to have each other and am really appreciating this group already :hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Morning Pumpkin ladies :flower:

Hope everyone is doing ok.

On the subject of telling people, OH and I told my parents and his mom last night :thumbup: All of them VERY excited. Just got to stop them blabbing to everyone else now as certainly both grannies are dying to!

Symptom-wise, I'm just still bloated, a bit gassy sometimes and getting a few twinges low down every now and again. Boobs are doing absolutely nothing :wacko: My appetite has decreased a fair bit. No nausea or anything but I'm just not that hungry.

I too took a while to find this thread again, how come it has moved? Do threads automatically move to the 'discussions' bit when they get to a certain length? x


----------



## Darling

You're the second person to say we've moved. I don't know.

Pielette I've unsubscribed from your doggy thread now honey because of women getting arsey with me because they think having a dog is the same as having a baby! It is actually starting to make me angry. If I don't I'm just going to be very very rude! I know people love their dogs but comparing a dog to a baby is ridiculous! I notice there aren't any mothers on there agreeing with them. Grrr! Sorry just wanted to get that off my chest. No offense to any dog owners here and if anyone here has actually given birth to a canine I'm dreadfully sorry for my insensitive and politically incorrect comments! ;-P


----------



## Waitress

Afternoon all,

Darling - I read your Dogs and Babies post this morning. I read it out to my dog too - she liked it. I told you she was clever.

So everything I've read says I should experience morning sickness at 6 weeks. Well I've been 6 weeks for about 7 waking hours now and nada. I did 110 tumble turns in the pool this morning and completely over ate at lunchtime and I feel absolutely fine. I know I shouldn't wish it upon myself and I am sorry for those that are proper poorly with it but right now, even a little wave of nausea might, strangely enough, make me feel better!

My best friend gave birth this morning 3 1/2 weeks early and I've just spoken to her. 2 hour labour, no pain relief, no OH allowed in the room, very difficult birth but one beautiful little girl. After listening to her and watching 20 seconds of that video thats on the First Trimester board, I think I need to go for a lie down. I am going to try and watch 20 more seconds later on. Has anyone else seen it? 

Hope everyone is doing well today xx


----------



## pink sparkle

im going to try and keep up with this thread again - thanks darling for the usercp tip i didnt even know how to use this site properly. I havent attempted to read through previous posts apart from this page so i do apologise but will just have to start fresh from page 44 lol!

In terms of telling ppl i have told quite a few close family and friends should anything go 'wrong' i would want their support and comfort too so no point not telling them. Ive told my parents hubbys parents two of my sisters my sil three of my good friends and even my dd knows shes at that age where shes incredibly nosey and even if things go wrong i think she would know something was up and shes at that funny age of trying to be very grown up. 

Darling - i havent been on the thread about pets, i have two children and a cat and dog, although i do love my pets and they do become part of the family my children come first without a doubt. I have already considered finding my cat a better home, because i think she deserves better than she is getting with us. She doesnt like children and is not keen on the dog she has no real space of her own and i think its only going to get worse once the new baby arrives. My mum and dh were shocked and didnt agree with me at first but i think it shows that i love my cat and want her to have the best life possible, even if thats not with us :( x


----------



## pink sparkle

oh and how do i get the pumpkin signature ...its so cute...i love it x


----------



## Darling

Waitress' dog:- you'll understand it's nothing personal and I'm sure you adore your owner but it's simply not the same thing! One day when you have pups of your own you'll understand that.. What's that? Oh you do? You are a very smart dog indeed? ;-P
Waiters - I think we have similar humour. 

Pinksparkle welcome back! Glad it helped. That explains why people keep saying they keep losing this thread. Next time we need to tell them to user the user control panel.
You're clearly a mature, responsible cat owner. I had to do a similar thing with my old cat years ago. I relocated him to a magical spot halfway up a mountain in Wales. He loved it. It is sad. I hope you can work something out. I know it's heartbreaking getting rid of a pet. But you're right. My beef with these women was that they had no children and they think that having a dog is akin to having a child and then get uppity when you burst their bubble! Which I was morally compelled to do! Lol. Ok, ok, but I did eventually walk away


----------



## Darling

*Waitress - sorry for the typo


----------



## Leeze

Funny about the dogs and babies thread comments! To be honest, there were a few threads that I read last night where I decided not to comment on them at all including the dogs and babies one, one about cats and living in a flat, and one about drinking when pregnant. The main reason I didn't comment because I made the assessment that there's a lot of pregnancy hormones flying around and some comments that felt really attacking of other people. I decided best not to get involved. I think the idea of this forum is that it's a support forum, and it's good people have different views and opinions but I also think some people were getting quite personal with each other and I don't like that on here. Like you say, Darling, best just to take yourself out of it. I guess some people will learn the hard way that there are some big differences between dogs and babies. 

I normally find the thread again by going into my profile page, then clicking on statistics, and all threads posted by ... and then finding the last post I made. There might be a better way than this but this works for me!! Re the pumpkin signature, somebody else set this up so you'd need to look back through the pages for the link she posted for it. Sorry, I can't be more helpful than that!! I think it was maybe about Wednesday or Thursday of last week. 

I'm feeling absolutely exhausted this afternoon and got a raging thirst. Could do with a lie down but need to do work stuff. Dreading to think what this will be like in a couple of weeks!!!!


----------



## babylove719

Morning girls! Nice to see some of you on here already today! 

I find it interesting that I have lost about 3 pounds in the last week. Strange since I have not had any sickness, nausea or food aversions or decreased appetite... I'm still eating completely normally. I also havnt even worked out since I found out I'm pg and I used to run frequently. I wonder if metabolism gets a little faster with early pregnancy???

Still my only noticeable symptom is backache. Yesterday was absolutely beautiful (I live in northern Florida!) so hubby and i went to the outdoor mall to poke around a few hours and wow did I get sore just from walking! My back, bum, hips and legs were so are like Id run a marathon lol. 

On buying things: hubby was pretty cute yesterday as I was shopping for my friend's daughters 1st bday and so we went in target and babiesRus and my hubby wanted to look at the strollers in each store! Mostly because he's set on getting a jogging stroller (we like to run) so we can get back to lots of running after the baby is born. It's sweet but I'm not sure how quickly after childbirth he's thinking I'm going to want to go running! :wacko: but we won't buy anything for quite a while I'm thinking. Especially since we are moving in June all the way up the coast and we really don't need more things to pack/move!! 
I have not looked at maternity clothes yet. I'm hoping to get away with wearing pretty loose float summery tops for a while at first. Unfortunately I have a uniform top at work and it is so UGLY! so I will not get to be a cute pretty girl at work, just a fat ugly shirt-wearing one! :nope: 

Oh and we told our parents and siblings right away and they're thrilled! (my sister is already demanding to know what the sex is so she can shop!) I've also told a few close friends who I see often. Otherwise we are waiting to tell other relatives and coworkers etc porbably until 10-12 weeks or when I feel comfortable to tell. 

Well this might be my longest post to date. Thanks for listening girls! I'm SO Excited to be 5 weeks today!!! Every week that goes by I'm going to feel like celebrating!! :wahoo:
:happydance:


----------



## Darling

Hi Leeze yes there's been a few that have raised eyebrows for me too but Pielette started that thread basically complaining of the same so I joined in agreeing with her. You're absolutely right about hormones of course which is why I am so devastated that I've gained 6 pounds!!! I've just been eating and eating! I think ms may have kicked in now after worrying about the lack of it! I feel yeugh!


----------



## babylove719

PS. I just wanted to comment on those "controversial" threads over in first Tri (dogs and drinking) 
First of all... :rofl: :dohh: :rofl: 

Dogs/babies: i hadnt even reread it after i comnented so i had no idea it had all gotten so hostile lol! ok I adore my doggie I love her but you can't HONESTLY say it's the SAME as having a baby!!!!! One might be able to make some small comparisons but you can't insist that it's ACTUALLY the same!! (Amd I'm truly a dog lover) but c'mon!

Drinking: again I saw this thread early on when it was posted. But this one I DID know that it would get hostile! I mean I feel sorry that people got so offensive to her but perhaps she should have expected that in some sense. When you post a taboo topic like drinking alcohol on a public forum for first trimester pregnant women I wouldn't expect it to be well recieved. :dohh: 

This website has proven to be informative and helpful .. And also pretty entertaining at times!! :winkwink:


----------



## Waitress

Darling said:


> *Waitress - sorry for the typo

Don't worry, my husband just said "I know you don't feel pregnant today, but you look it" so i am focused on him right now. I am adding it to my list of "Things Not To Say While The Wife is Pregnant". I'm thinking of writing a book. 

Here is some of what I've got so far:

"Can you just give me a hand with this box of stuff into the loft". Er, no.
"Are you really going to eat all that?" Er, yes.
"You should see what she ate for breakfast" (to his mate) Er, F**k off pal.
"So apart from eat and sleep, what else have you done today?" Er, er, dammit!

He is lovely but, bless him , can always be relied upon for saying the wrong thing. :haha:


----------



## pink sparkle

babylove - id love to be somewhere sunny right now the uk, well the midlands at least, is soo dull and gloomy today what i would give for some Florida sunshine! x

I will have to look for the signature when i have a few spare hours lol...thanks though x


----------



## Darling

Waitress. He's a man. Bless! Lol. When I was in labour with dd we hubby and I were just about to leave for the hospital when I gasped "Oh my god! You can't wear that!!!" it was a t-shirt that said 'If at first you don't succeed, buy her another beer!'. He said "Why not? It's clean." Bless. They are a bit clueless at times.

Pink Sparkle - yess!! Fabulous idea! I'll just grab my coat! Wait! I won't need one yay!! 

Babylove - to be fair I was probably a little too blunt but they kind if asked for it and besides i cant help it its my hormones ;-D As a mother I do find that kind of nonsense offensive as it trivialises the parent/child relationship and none of them had kids. They were talking out of their botties!!


----------



## Darling

Thought of the Day!

It occurs to me that we really are a fantastic lot! I think we've got a great crew here. It's a privilege to be sharing the next 9 months with you ladies!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Morning ladies! My son gave me a cold so I'm feeling yucky on top of already feeling a little yucky :haha:

As far as the dog thread, I remember before having my son, my coworker had a kid and ended up giving away his dogs. I thought that was the worst thing I had ever heard of. Fast forward to when I had my son. My dog went through severe depression. He was used to being the center of attention and I was barely even petting him for months. My son was colicky so I really just did not have time or energy for the dog. I honestly thought he would be better off with someone else. I finally understood why my coworker had given up his dogs and it was not mean at all! We ended up getting through it and still have our dog, but I did question whether it was fair to him for a while. 

Waitress - add this to your list of things husbands should not say... "You JUST got pregnant. How can you possibly be exhausted already?"


----------



## pink sparkle

Darling - what a lovely thing to say and may i add you seem like such a lovely person x


----------



## Waitress

pink sparkle said:


> Darling - what a lovely thing to say and may i add you seem like such a lovely person x

Doesn't she?! Totally agree. Even my dog likes her.

i have now watched the whole of that birth video on First Tri. It's 4 minutes and 47 seconds long. Can't believe thats all it takes!!!!


----------



## Melstar

Afternoon, hope you are all ok :thumbup:

Girlnextdoor I have also woken up this morning with the start of what I think is a cold...sore throat etc! :(

Ok after catching up on this thread, I am now intrigued about this birth video! I really want to watch it but can't find it, can you please direct me Waitress lol!!


----------



## Darling

Girls you are so sweet! :cry: Well you're all lovely too. I'm quite smug that I bagged all the best girls on my thread! 
Waitress I like your dog too. He is clearly quite discerning! hehehe!!!
Pink Sparkle:hugs: I'm putting you in my sig too 
Girlnextdoor - a cold or rather cold symptoms are part of my pregnancy symptoms maybe that's all it is. Both my children have colds at the moment but mine never developed any further than scratchy throat and sneezes, drippy/stuffy. Just realised I feel better!


----------



## Waitress

Melstar said:


> Ok after catching up on this thread, I am now intrigued about this birth video! I really want to watch it but can't find it, can you please direct me Waitress lol!!

Hi Melstar

Sorry, I don't know how to post a link to the thread but its in the First tri board and its called "Ooh, My goodness". Its an eye opener. I have now watched it with the sound on - progress!

Let me know what you think! x


----------



## Melstar

Hey Waitress!

I found it and watched the video with sound lol!

OMG....what was I thinking, I am pregnant with my second child and had a tough labour with my daughter but it seemed to have left my memory until I watched that!!

Oh well guess by worrying about the labour it stops me worrying about the first trimester for a bit lol.

It is amazing though and has got me even more excited about getting to meet this little one growing inside me!


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone!

I just had a quick catch up on babies and dogs thread because I'm so nosey and wow - there was lots more since I read it yesterday - scary stuff! The stuff I got more annoyed about was on the thread to do with the cat and someone saying that you shouldn't just dump a pet because of the inconvenience, and the alcohol thread and the stuff about fetal alcohol syndrome - it just felt like the people who had posted originally had genuine concerns/questions and they got harshly judged. I am in agreement with you, Darling, about the dog mummies bit - I don't have children but I've been around them enough to know there's a HEEEEUUUUGE difference! :haha: 

Anyway, back to our group. I agree seems like a great group - with good sense of humour and good comradeship (sorry for naff word but my brain is mushy right now!!). 

Re the OH points - my OH had a go at my last night because I had left a pile of clothes on the bed that needed to get put away. I said to him, I've done 3 loads of washing today, made a roast dinner, done all the dishes, had a friend round for hours while I helped her with a job application - now I'm exhausted - and I'm pregnant!!! He was then really sympathetic and realised that maybe it wasn't a good move on his part to criticise the clothes on the bed!!! 

I'm definitely feeling dodgy today - not sure if ms coming - but have got quite a sore throat, feeling exhausted, had 1.5 litres of water already and still thirsty, got some toilet problems, and got a really strange taste in my mouth!!!! Feeling ok emotionally though!! 

don't think i'm quite ready to watch a video about labour!! Am thinking when I'm about 7 or 8 months and feeling tired of carrying bump then I'll have a look!!! :haha:


----------



## Darling

When I was pregnant with dd I thought it was weird people filming you in labour. I really regret not having filmed either of my birthing experiences. My husband was rather busy at my side though. Maybe I can ask my friend to be my doula/camerawoman! I haven't seen it but 2 hours sounds like a result! Why was it difficult? Oh heck I'm gonna have to watch it now! Lol.


----------



## Waitress

Darling said:


> When I was pregnant with dd I thought it was weird people filming you in labour. I really regret not having filmed either of my birthing experiences. My husband was rather busy at my side though. Maybe I can ask my friend to be my doula/camerawoman! I haven't seen it but 2 hours sounds like a result! Why was it difficult? Oh heck I'm gonna have to watch it now! Lol.

Darling, you're getting confused! Or maybe I confused you!

My best friend had a 2 hour quick labour and difficult birth, the video is of another lady, who I don't know, giving birth in 5 minutes! (I'm sure her total labour was a lot longer but you see the last 5 minutes on the video!). Its worth a watch. My favourite bit is when the nurse or someone is saying "look at him, look at him" and she basically says "Is it alright if I finish delivering him first? There's a blinkin' big bump in the way". I'm paraphrasing but I'm sure thats what she was thinking. And not a swearword to be heard. Amazing.
:thumbup:


----------



## Darling

Hi Leeze. 

Totally agree with your comments. I read the drinking alcohol while pregnant thread and I think she said she had two glasses and that it made her feel awful and it was like a public stoning! All 'holier than thou' and I sensed a quietly competitive element was present. I felt quite sorry for her. I've had the odd drink during my pregnancies, a glass of champagne at my god-daughter's christening, a very weak rum and coke on holiday nothing major. I'm not going to judge her. Bit different if she was having it every night or was a junkie! But that is something you encounter at baby groups that quiet competition. As for those who obviously think motherhood is a dog-walk in the park.. the wake-up call will be pretty loud!


----------



## Darling

Oh I see! Waitress you would have laughed your arse off at me in labour! Instead of screaming obscenities, I went into this really weird super polite mode and kept apologising for crying out in pain!! Wth?? 

Have you guys heard about hypnobirthing? Some women swear by it. Im going to be looking into this in a bit more detail as I have only a very basic and somewhat limited understanding of the subject.


----------



## Darling

Hmm.. my husband is acting pregnant!! He's getting all irritable and stroppy?? How very dare he!!! :haha:


----------



## Pielette

Oh wow what have I missed? Clearly I started world war three on that other thread! I actually haven't read it yet, I've only just come back on after a whole day's absence :cry: Bloody day job, expecting me to go in and teach instead of sitting on my rear end talking bumps! :haha:
I think I got my first wave of morning sickness today, grr. This morning hubby was making our lunches, I came downstairs and he was grilling some halloumi - honestly I nearly gagged, the smell made my stomach turn! Completely took me by surprise because I usually love halloumi. He said to me, 'Oh I was going to put some in your lunch as well!' On running out of the room; 'I think not!' :haha:
How's everyone doing?


----------



## Darling

Hi Pielette! Mine kicked in today too. I'm finding I feel really queasy if I feel hungry (even if I only ate an hour ago!) and I'm really gassy with heartburn yeugh!! 
Call me old-fashioned but I don't thinknpregnant women should be expected to work! And we should all have a servant appointed to us upon confirmed bfp! That's what husbands are for?? Course.. silly me! ;-)


----------



## Pielette

Hmm, this is food for thought.
I feel I should have an army of servants. A chef on hand 24 hours a day, for whenever I wake up in the night feeling hungry. Someone to do my shopping for me, and cut and colour my hair whenever I fancy it. Maybe someone to do a manicure. Hmm...


----------



## Darling

You're right what we really need a whole entourage! Hmm.. I'll have to sit down and explain multi-tasking to my husband!

One of the truisms of pregnancy is wanting all the banned foods like rare steak, blue cheese, peanut butter.. so irritating!


----------



## Waitress

I've got a friend round for dinner. I asked him how he wanted his steak and he said "rare". I literally threw it on his plate from about 2 feet away and left mine on the griddle to frazzle just long enough for all the taste to leave it!

First steak since falling pregnant but think I might give it a miss from now on. My approach to steak is very similar to sex: if its not not going to be good, why bother?!*

* Note to all those alcohol posters, I intend to eat a balanced diet. Please don't judge me. 

P.S. Is it just me or is B&B a bit feisty today?!


----------



## Pielette

Ooh I had just polished off a steak dinner! I like mine medium/well cooked though so I'm not losing out particularly. Steak, mash potatoes, broccoli and a mountain of veg (of course since hubby is determined to make me eat my 5 a day!) and in peppercorn sauce. Yum!
I know, why has everyone suddenly got the handbags out? Calm down people!


----------



## Darling

It's a bit feisty today! Lol

I agree. If it's not rare might as well give it a proper burial!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Darling said:


> Hi Pielette! Mine kicked in today too. I'm finding I feel really queasy if I feel hungry (even if I only ate an hour ago!) and I'm really gassy with heartburn yeugh!!
> Call me old-fashioned but I don't thinknpregnant women should be expected to work! And we should all have a servant appointed to us upon confirmed bfp! That's what husbands are for?? Course.. silly me! ;-)

that is what i've had too! sucks because it still makes me eat all the time :haha:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

oh no, i really need a steak now.


----------



## Pielette

Ah, sorry Girlnextdoor! I'm such a food monster at the minute, hubby can't believe how much I'm putting away! Apart from halloumi of course, which now apparently makes me feel ill!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

as far as drinking during pregnancy goes, i wonder if a lot of the women that are throwing the stones are american. from being an american who has lived in europe, i think having an occasional glass of wine over there is not a big deal. i did see pregnant women having wine with dinner sometimes. 

in the US, it is like we are told that any drop of alcohol will harm your baby and that just isn't really true. over here, if a woman were caught having a glass of wine while pregnant, she would be persecuted. i think it might just be a cultural clash going on with that thread.


----------



## Pielette

God what is it with people and that damn thread I started? All I wanted to do was let off a bit of steam!
Think I might just delete the flipping thing.


----------



## Waitress

Pielette said:


> God what is it with people and that damn thread I started? All I wanted to do was let off a bit of steam!
> Think I might just delete the flipping thing.

I wanted to respond to that girl who said to me "I disagree" - I was like "Er, I'm not putting forward an opinion, I'm just saying I took it a different way - you can't tell me how to take things!" but then you wrote your very good response so I left it. Grrrr!!!


----------



## Pielette

I mean honestly, I wasn't having a go at anyone so I don't see why anyone should have a go at me for and I quote 'undermining' something important in someone's life. 
Grr indeed Waitress! Anyway, moving on from such silliness... 
What's the morning sickness situation for everyone?


----------



## Leeze

you lot are making me laugh lots, thank you!! :hugs:

my OH laughed when I said he now had to become my slave - he wondered if that was a bit sexist but he seemed quite obliging regardless!!

I've been eating constantly (and I mean constantly) today - otherwise am feeling very strange if I don't. Reminds me of my early 20s when I would live for the weekend, going out clubbing and not having enough sleep - and then I would pay for it on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday. Have definitely got that feeling of being slightly removed from reality, tired to the point of almost crying but also got a big smile on my face!! :haha:

Oh, I thought peanut butter was ok to eat after all? I was reading stuff about it today coz I love peanut butter. Please don't tell me I can't eat it!! :cry:


----------



## pink sparkle

mmmmmm peanut butter.............i sooooo want peanut butter now mmmmmmmmmmmmm xxx

Had a look at the thread defo a clash of cultures! Each to their own i say! i would have the odd glass if i so wished im just not a big drinker so dont really miss it! 

I would love an army of slaves to see to my every need...although i must admit my dh is wonderful and does spoil me especially when im pregnant maybe i should just get someone to look after me during the day while hes at work =0) Mind hes not so good at multi tasking xxx


----------



## Birdie Dorf

I like the thoughtful discussion on alcohol. It is helpful to talk to "strangers" about it and not judgy relatives :)

I have a cold today too! I am secretly relieved that I am not the only one. Friends assure me it wont effect little sweet pea... I am hoping maybe my body won't have time for MS with a cold!

6 weeks today Ladies! Cheers!


----------



## Darling

Oh You guys make me laugh too! I did get on
My soapbox a bit lol! The culture clash sounds reasonable but theres definitely a 'stoning' mentality (lol nearly said stoner mentality then). Put someone else down to elevate themselves. Wasn't there one comment about one glass of wine capable of causing fetal alcohol syndrome?? Poor girl! 

To those of you who had steak..hope you enjoyed it. :cry:

I'm feeling a lot better this evening but I've just had a bacon sarnie!


----------



## babylove719

WOW! that dogs & babies thread is going CRAZY!! Darling I'm afraid some of those girls are not fond of you at the moment! They're taking a few of your comments out of context and taking great offense to it! again, WOW!! Pielette, maybe that thread should in fact be deleted if possible. I have a feeling it's just going to continue on and on as new people read the thread I'm afraid! :wacko:

So I felt "ok" most of the day at work... my backache is still there of course but dull most of the time. I even went to the store after work and was fine. When I got home and was washing some fruit in my kitchen I started to get a pretty horrible feeling down there. I felt an enormous amount of pressure in my lower abdomen. I don't know if that's called cramps or not, I've always thought of cramps as like sharper pains. This was intense but constant. Is that cramps though? TMI but it felt like my insides (uterus or something) was trying to push itself OUT of my body. I used to get the same EXACT feelings with my period when I was younger during puberty with my first year of having periods. 
Anyone ever felt something like that? I don't think I need to be worried. I layed down and it passed after about 15 minutes and hasn't returned in the last hour or so, and I haven't had any bleeding. 

What do you all think? 
:shrug:


----------



## ahcigar1

Wow I don't come one for half a day and I miss so much. How is everyone doing today?


----------



## luckybeans17

I really haven't been reading other blogs on this website but reading this one really makes me want to find out what going on out there...lol

Today was my first day back to work and it was pretty hard to get through the day. I was so tired and cramping. Babylove-I did have a cramp just like the one you described and i asked my GYN. She said that as long as it was short (mine was about 10 min) and didn't have blood then it is normal. I was pretty nervous too but I felt better speaking to my GYN. She's great. 

I got my blood tests back and at 4 weeks my HCg was 82...that made me worried. But when I was tested again on 4 weeks 2 days it went up to 280. Does anyone know if it should be higher? My gyn was happy that it went up but I heard that it should be higher.


----------



## Angelique

I am a day after Halloween, but I will likely have my C-section the week before.... I can't wait, it seems SO far away!!


----------



## Angelique

OMG.... you guys KILL me!! I just went through and read a lot of the posts... we have a great group! I am so excited!!


----------



## Darling

Angelique I love your pic! 

Babylove I think some of those girls are exactly that! They have a lot of growing up to do. I used to have a cat that I used to say was like my baby. I called myself mummy and carried him around on my hip but I would never have had the neck to say to a mother that it was the same thing. I unsubscribed from that thread the moment they started getting arsey and bringing their mc's into it! They need to grow up! Yes dears having a baby is just like having a dog! They even like it when you rub their tummies! :dohh: What really gets me is that they haven't even had kids yet and they still argue the toss on a journey they've yet to experience and they can't begin to understand yet! And another thing, they don't even understand the most basic concept that a dog is a pack animal and that the relationship we humans enjoy with dogs is all part of pack behaviour! I would find it quite disturbing if a mother claimed to love her dog as much as her baby. Grrr!! They are all opinionated and unqualified to compare the two. Do you know I would expect this sort of nonsense on a teenage forum but certainly not an adult forum for expectant mothers! Actually perhaps it is hormones? It was Pielette's thread and her point (correct me if I'm wrong here Pielette) was that people who go on and on about their dogs being like their children are irritating. I agreed and then we started to get people who actually cannot see that there's any difference. Then it got nasty. I've had 2 mc's bla bla bla! I just unsubscribed because I felt there's was an unrefined, uninformed, unintelligible argument that was at best weak and at worst utter nonsense! Pielette please delete the damn thing!


----------



## Waitress

Don't worry Darling. A new one is kicking off as I write....


----------



## pink sparkle

omg just wrote a huge post and deleted by accident ....stupid lap top! Hope your all feelign well this morning will get back on later...going to the docs again...will tell you all about it when i get back xxx


----------



## Darling

OMG!!!! I just couldn't resist going over and having a read! What the hell are they all talking about??? What have my comments got to do with mc's and stillborn babies?? I'm not even going to defend myself because their comments are just so irrational! Guys thanks so much for your support! I had no idea it was that bad. I'm really shocked! 'Real baby' means human i.e. not a dog. Reading their comments I am just overwhelmed by how emotional their responses are. It's just silly. A dog is not a real.. sorry human baby/child full stop! I've become the evil nemesis of mc's it seems. And it is offensive to have your relationship with your children compared to having a family pet! The only time I ever said anything about mc's was 'sorry for your losses'. Someone even reported me! Lol. Wow! Words just can't convey my surprise.


----------



## Waitress

Have a read of the "I'm pregnant and so is my Aunty. Devastated" thread. Its fair got my blood boiling today!

I'm not one for ganging up on people but this girl keeps making it worse - and she says she doesn't care. I've always been disappointed by the selfishness of some people - now that I am pregnant, it just makes me really mad!


----------



## Darling

Ok you know I agree that she's being selfish but it's apparent from the way she speaks that she's very young and hormonal. 42 is no age to be a grandmother. My grandmother was in her mid-eighties with short white curly hair a proper 'old dear'. But this girls just a kid and clearly thinks 42 is ancient bless her. She's only young she'll learn. I read your comment (being one of the earliest to make the point quite correctly but since then she's been subjected to a barrage if verbal attacks from hormonal women! She'll learn to think before she speaks and to consider other people's feelings. My point though is that these people are just looking for people to have a go at. Honestly Waitress if it wasn't for this thread and you girls being so chilled and supportive I would have walked away from this forum today. Someone on the dogs and babies said I was an example of what B&B shouldn't be while they all queue up to throw stones (literally reminds me of the Life of Brian where all the women turn up to a public stoning dressed as men - with no real interest in the guilt or innocence of the sentenced man). This is just nonsense. It's raging hormones and piousness! I know you're not like that btw. I agreed with your comments but I just thought she's young. She probably thinks 'old people' (i.e. anyone over 35 lol) having sex is disgusting :rofl:


----------



## Waitress

You're absolutely right. She made a dodgy comment and should have taken the early warnings but sadly made it worse. Then it all got a bit nasty. It felt a bit like girls all ganging up by the end. I think its hard to answer their question, have your say (like I think I did) but not be part of the witch hunt (which I hope I wasn't!) Its been taken down now. 

She's had a tough couple of days (she started the alcohol thread!) 

How are you feeling today? I feel a little bit off. I haven't been feeling sick, just a little bit queasy every now and then, not enough to put me off my food though! There are only 6 days to go before my scan on 7th March. I'm a bit nervous about that now. 

Just about to watch last night's One Born Every Minute. Tissues at the ready...


----------



## Darling

Don't be nervous honey be excited!! You're going to see your reason for living on that screen. I cried hen I first saw Issy. I was so overwhelmed and filled with so much joy I thought my heart would burst! It will hit home when you see your little bean. I sa mine at 13 weeks admittedly but I was genuinely shocked by how much it looked like a baby lol. Everything will be ok I'm sure. You'll forget everything else when you looking at this incredible little being that's gonna one day call you 'mummy'. 

I think you've hit the nail right on the head. It is exactly girls ganging up on her. This forum is supposed to be a about supporting each other. Feels like theres a bit of a witch hunt going on at the moment. Whether what she thought was selfish or not she wasn't personally attacking any of them and they came down on her with fury. I thought it showed a real lack of maturity. Some of the 'stone-throwers' were moms too. 

I'm feeling really ok today actually. Got my mother coming to stay and I'm wondering whether I should tell her. She recently said that 'you (meaning me) don't want any more' so I'm not sure how'll she'll react. My moms an ace at putting her foot in it. But its a good excuse to get her to take her cups out to the kitchen when she's here! Lol
Xx


----------



## Darling

Sorry forgot to add re the girl on the other thread. I agree she didn't do herself any favours.


----------



## berniegroves

Hi Ladies, 
Can i join in? 
I am not exactly sure when i am due as i thought it was around the 21st October, but the doctor has now said 14th October. But either way it will be at some point in October! lol! 
How are you all doing? 
I am starting to feel very queasy actually which isn't at all pleasant. And i am still very bloated!!! I think i need a nap at my desk.....not sure that would go down so well though!!
x


----------



## Waitress

Hi bernie - how are you? xx


----------



## laura6914

wow what have i missed? Im guessing a thread has been started that turned into a huge slangin match. I tend to read but not post on those. Things can so easily be taken the wrong way. 

Hope everyone is well. I have my first Drs appointment today and im dreading it. 

xxx


----------



## babylove719

Morning girls. I was in bed last night before 9pm! Hubby and I ate dinner then I was sitting on the soda and my eyes just started to close! I don't know if it's the pregnancy fatigue setting in or if maybe I didn't get enough sleep over the weekend but I was wiped out!! 

So I feel like I missed something juicy! Waitress i went to have a look at the post you mentioned about an auntie but I just can't seem to find it. Did it get deleted? What did I miss. It sounds quite serious since I see now there is an apology thread!! Wow! Fill me in! 
I am honestly amazed at some of the threads and comments over on the boards lately. It's like you said darling, I really get the feeling that some of these hormonal women are just LOOKING for an argument. And they will gladly take things out of context and flip words around to gins something to take offense to and then it's nothing but a big mess. That's not what I thought this forum was line when I signed up!! 


How is everyone this morning? Welcome to the new gals! We do have a nice little group over here!


----------



## babylove719

Sorry about all the ugly typos girls. My iPhone likes to "autocorrect" and it just makes it worse!! 

So also, I have a hair appointment today! Yay I really need a cut! Has anyone here gotten any advice about coloring or highlighting your hair during pregnancy? I usually get a light glaze of color just to brighten up my natural shade. It's just more of a shiny glaze not dark color so I don't have roots so I don't really "need" the treatment. Im thinking I should just skip it this time. What do you all think? 
:flower:


----------



## Waitress

I get highlights and currently look like I last had them done in 1997. My hair is SHOCKING! Think heroin addict/Shirley off Eastenders (only longer). I am sticking to no colour in the first trimester - my 12 week scan is on April 11th, my full head of highlights is happening on the 12th!
:growlmad:


----------



## berniegroves

Waitress said:


> Hi bernie - how are you? xx

Hi, I am good thanks. I sent you a message on facebook at the weekend with a lot more detail in......i can really waffle when i get going!  
How are you? Is hubby back from his trip yet?

Hello ladies! I also missed all the drama earlier.....i feel out of the loop! 

I think B&B is a good forum but i do think some people ruin it slightly. 

How are all you ladies? 

x


----------



## Darling

Hi Bernie. 

Hi newbies! Welcome! )

As I understand it highlights are better than all over colour because there isn't direct contact with skin. But all colour is absorbed by the body through the hair shaft. No evidence to suggest it causes any harm to the fetus but advice is to avoid all colour in the first trimester. Oh I look so damn hot right now with my 3 inch dark roots!! Oh why, oh why didn't I get them done before?? Lol. We could be the bad hair day gang! Lol

There's an apology thread?? I missed this! Did they apologise to her or did she apologise to them?


----------



## Waitress

She apologised. Drama over!

Bernie- for some reason I missed your message! Bloomin' pregnant brain. I'll reply today xx


----------



## babylove719

Lol waitress and darling you crack me up imagining your 2inch roots lol. But who knows, some might see it as some sort of fashion statement. It always drove me nuts that Carrie Bradshaw had dark roots always showing and she was on a tv show!! Ick!

I was blonde as a child and my hair got progressively darker with age. In high school I started getting highlights so by the time I was 25 I was quite blonde again. Then last fall after hubby and I had gone on our last vacation "before baby" (a glorious cruise!!!!) umm anyway:.. OH I remember what I was saying. We started ttc and I had an urge to get rid of my processed blonde hair and see how I liked brunette so I did! And I'm glad I did because now I can go through these 9 months (and probably longer) without worrying about my roots!  

Anyway, since I don't have roots and dont actually need color I will skip that part this time! If my hair is looking super dull I'll just wait till 2nd Tri to get it glazed (yep like a donut). :wacko:


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies! Now first things first, how do I delete that bloomin' thread? Just searching now but for some reason can't find any way to do it. I'm a little bit sick of people judging me as well for not caring enough about my friends to put up with it. I was tempted to reply again but thought that would just keep the flipping thing going, some other smartarse will pipe up again. Despite the fact that I've been a rock for my best friend who lost her dad last year, and do nothing but care for my friends, apparently I'm not loving enough to accept their talking about their dogs. It was a small vent, for God's sake! Some of these women are so bloody judgmental! 
Anyway....
Blood pressure settling... :rofl:
How are you all? Welcome to the newbies! I've had a fairly uneventful day, told my boss that I'm pregnant though and he was really happy for me. Said I just need to keep him informed on how I'm doing and if I suffer any morning sickness. He's keeping it a secret, I don't want it spread around the school before 12 weeks.


----------



## Pielette

Doh, just found out I have to ask someone to delete it for me. Duly done, hopefully it won't be long.


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone :hi:

I'm intrigued now to find the Aunty thread, I might just have to have a little look over there!!! To be honest, I am quite surprised about the difference between 1st tri threads and TTC threads. I've been on this forum since Sept or so and have only ever seen threads that get personal and attacking in the last week or so on 1st tri forum!! I don't really get it. I wonder, like Darling said, is it some kind of competitive element? Seems like a lot of judging without knowing people's position. I'm trying to stop myself from getting involved because I like the idea of peace and harmony at the moment...but this might well change!!!

I've read different things about using hair dye when preg, I think it's less harmful if you use semi-permanent and if you don't do it regularly

I've been eating all day today again, I'm starting to look like I'm about 4 months pregnant already!! I bought a floaty cardigan today to wear for work because I have got a seriously bloated stomach!! Feeling exhausted again and even managed to get an early night last night and about 7.5 hours sleep but still feel like I've been at a 48 hour party and am paying for it now!! 

Welcome to newbies!! :flower:


----------



## Pielette

Me too Leeze, I'm feeling shattered! And I'm having seriously odd and vivid dreams. Last night I dreamt I was running through mountainous forests being chased by about four vampires who wanted to turn me into one; it was so vivid! I was begging them to let me be human and they said they would give me five minutes to get used to the idea. I woke up thinking what the hell?!
Then there was the dream where I was bouncing giant oranges off the top of trees into lakes. Er...


----------



## Nat0619

:rofl: Pielette, your dreams have just made me giggle! I love dreams, find them fascinating. I always wonder what the meaning of them is :shrug:

How is everyone? I've still not got too many symptoms. Had a bit of backache earlier today, boobs a bit more tender again after days of doing nothing and some twinges. But no real tiredness and no nausea yet :thumbup: Close family (parents and siblings) all know now and are very excited! I've got docs appointment tomorrow so hoping that I may find out when my first midwife appointment will be.

Have all you ladies got midwife appointments sorted? x


----------



## Darling

Good evening ladies!
Leeze, that's such a good point about the difference between ttc and first tri. I know it sounds silly but it occurred to me whilst reading your comments that they're both B&B! It's quite crazy here at times, whilst ttc was all about support. Pielette I know I couldn't believe they were having a pop at you as well. Great that it's going to be deleted.
I would like to be chased by sexy vampires through a forest!! Preferably ones that look like Edward Cullen!!! :-D


----------



## Angelique

Don't let them get to you... you know what you meant, and how it was meant, and if a few people want to take it out of context... well let their emotions run away with them.... 

We are glad you are here =)


----------



## Leeze

Hooray for this group - good to know we've got emotionally balanced bump buddies that can put things in perspective - ok we will all probably have crazy hormone surges at different points and that's ok too :hugs:

Nat, the main symptom I've been having is extreme tiredness in the afternoons and evenings. Also a tiny bit of a nauseous feeling if I haven't eaten for a couple of hours (or is that psychological because I like eating?!!), and my boobs have started feeling a bit heavier and tender in the last couple of days. I think we should try to enjoy this bit because 6 weeks is when the symptoms are meant to really kick in (although even for some women they get less than others then too). If you're anything like me then you're keen to get more symptoms, but I can bet as soon as any serious ms hits us we're gonna be wishing it away!!! :haha:

I haven't been to the Doctors yet so haven't got my midwife appointment booked in yet. I'm going to go next week. Mainly I've waited this time because last time I went as soon as I got the BFP and then I had a m/c the following week. I then got 2 letters about my midwife appointment, a phone call from the midwife to confirm it and a text from the surgery to confirm it. This is after I'd phoned to cancel the appointment - so for me, this was kind of like a superstitious thing this time that I wanted to wait until 6 weeks before going to the Doctor. I've got a scan booked in for next Friday though, with the EPU because when I had the m/c last year they told me to book directly with them the next time for an early scan. So, I'm really looking forward to this and seeing this as the next big milestone! I wish really that the next 6.5 weeks would rush by and we could all be celebrating that 12 week important milestone!! :hugs:


----------



## berniegroves

Morning ladies, 
I am also feeling shattered so can sympathise with you there! I never seem to be able to get enough sleep! Doesn't help that i have to get up at 3am every night to pee!!!
Apart from that i have been feeling queasy for most of the day and have gone off a lot of the foods i used to eat. I really wanted to eat healthy as i am overweight and wanted to manage my weight gain, but unfortunately all i am craving is chips!! Chips, McDonalds and junk food generally! Feeling a bit stressed about this as my weight is already a concern for me. Oh well. 
Apart from that i am really excited about the whole pregnancy, this is my first and so is a whole new experience. 

I agree about the difference between TTC and 1st Tri forums, TTC was always very supportive and understanding and i don't think i ever saw anyone attacked on there. But this forum is very different and people seem very judgemental. Do you think it is pregnancy hormones sending women off the edge?? 
Pielette - Glad you're getting your thread deleted as it isn't fair how some people reacted to your post, talk about over-reaction! You are totally right to come on here and vent about whatever you want to! I also don't understand how someone could compare having a pet and having a child, as they are clearly very different. Anyway i'll stop there as don't want to start that up again. 

Anyway, i'm glad i found this post as you all seem like lovely understanding level-headed ladies! 
Hope you are all good and our jellybeans are progressing well
x


----------



## laura6914

Morning all, 

Bernie, i think im feeling pretty much the same as you but i promise it just get better. When it gets the 2nd Tri you have much more energy. :thumbup:
Had my Drs appointment yesterday. When i told him im pregnant he looked at me as if it was a bad thing as my son is so young. But i said it was planned just didnt expect it to happen this quick. Then he perked up a little and said congrates. 
I have my 1st MW appointment on the 28th. Seems so far away. 

xx


----------



## Darling

:hugs:Angelique thank you for your kind words. They are really appreciated. 
Let's put it this way. I hope it's just their hormones. Otherwise they're a good argument against vigilantism. Paediatricians everywhere would be in fear for their lives! :haha:

My main symptom at the moment just seems to be a total lack of motivation. I've got loads of housework to get on with but I can't be bothered. :coffee:


----------



## Darling

Laura is that your son in the pic? He's a cutie!!!


----------



## laura6914

Thank darlin. Yeah i took that this morning. He is like Phil Mitchel. :haha: a right little bruiser. :haha:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Just seen doc. Midwife appointment not until Friday 1st April! All booked up in March as midwives are only there Friday mornings. This seems so long away and 12 week scan seems a lifetime :wacko:

x


----------



## laura6914

Hi Nat. I have mine on the 28th March and it seems like its never going to come. lol.


----------



## Nat0619

I'm just finding these early weeks so scary :wacko: I feel fine and know I should just enjoy this (we took a long time to conceive and I should be feeling delighted that I am at last pregnant!) But it's all these statistics about mc :nope:

Your little boy is gorgeous by the way, so cute :thumbup:


----------



## laura6914

thanks hun. 
It took me 3 years to get pregnant with Shae and i know how you feel about all the statistic ect. I worried myself sick in the early stages. I worried so much about every twinge, every cramp. They thought i was having an eptopic due to how server my cramping was which didnt help. 
I didnt enjoy my pregnancy cause i worried so much, so this time im not worrying at all. Easier said then done i know but try not to worry too much and just enjoy :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Good morning, ladies!!! I am way behind and need to catch up. OMG, I am so bloated. I look 4 months pregnant. I still weigh the same, so it isn't because I gained. It was so bizarre because it literally happened yesterday. Just the day before I was reading about some of the ladies complaining about bloat and thinking I wasn't really bloated much. Then, BAM. I am so bloated. Seriously, I think people will suspect I am pregnant. I really look it :cry:


----------



## Nat0619

Wow, 3 years Laura. I bet he is so precious isn't he? And how strange that this time you have fallen preg so quickly :wacko: We took 12 months of ttc but had a year of using no protection prior to that too.

Girlnextdoor, this bloat thing seems to be very common. I've had it since the start, think I will worry now if it goes down, find it kind of reassuring now :haha: I've had to buy a few more clothes (leggings, elasticated waist jeans) so I've got things that are comfortable!

x


----------



## laura6914

Very precious Nat, he is my mirical baby. I used clomid for a month but it didnt work, then i fell pregnant with him naturally. 

Im not sure about bloat with me, i never got rid of my bump to begin with :haha:


----------



## Nat0619

Sounds like clomid maybe triggered something. You must be very proud, he's certainly a beautiful little boy :thumbup:


----------



## laura6914

Very very proud. Thanks hun. 

https://www.babygenderprediction.com/chinese-gender-chart.html

Has anyone seen this? It proved correct with my son and oping it will again as its saying girl for me. You have to use the age you were when you conceived.


----------



## Nat0619

It won't let me click on the links to work out my chinese age and lunar month :nope:

Will try again later. I have done something like this before though and it predicted me a girl x


----------



## laura6914

if you click on the link i have posted and scroll down there should be a chart. Just use your actual age instead of chinese and lunar.


----------



## laura6914

just to add the links dont work for me either. :dohh:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Laura, how awesome it must have felt to get that little guy after 3 years of trying! I would have been a nervous wreck too. I am trying very hard to be relaxed about this one. The first few days I was so scared that I would miscarry again, but I am feeling more relaxed now. I'm pretty sure once I get my first scan goes well I will relax much more. 

Nat, trying a year would be frustrating too. How exciting that you got your sweet baby in there now! I cant wait to find out what we are all having. I feel like this one is a girl, but a boy would be great too. Do you guys have strong feelings on the gender yet?


----------



## Girlnextdoor

So, I just had someone ask me if we were going to have any more. I kept wondering, do I look pregnant? Crap. I have gotten this question many times, but not as much now that my son is older. I hope this bloat goes down soon.


----------



## laura6914

thanks hun, im sorry to hear you have MC previously. Im sure this little one will stay put :thumbup:
Well at first i thought girl, but as time is passing im strongly thinking boy. As this one is going to be our last im praying girl so i have one of each, but honestly, im so blessed to not have just 1 but 2 babies im over the moon no matter what the sex. 

xxx


----------



## babylove719

Morning girls! Talking about the hoped-for sex of baby is such an intersecting topic! I've asked many friends during their pregnancys which they prefer and most of the time we hear "i just want it to be healthy". My secret thought to that has always been "well DUHH!!" lol but really, OBVIOUSLY the number one most important thing to hope for is the babies health but I think it's ok to wish for a certain gender! And I think most people do have a preference even if they keep it secret. 

I myself have always wanted a baby girl! I just see myself being a more natural mother with a daughter, I have a hard time picturing myself with a son. Maybe this is because my parents only had 3 girls!? But if it turns out to be a little boy I'm sure I will get used to the idea and I will love my baby no matter what. 
This is actually why I want to find out the sex, I have wanted a daughter for so long that if it were a boy, I think I will need some adjustment time to start loving the idea of having a boy and I'd rather have that preparation time before baby comes to get excited and buy him special things. :shrug:


----------



## laura6914

baby love: when i was pregnant with my son, i desperatly wanted a girl and when we had the gender scan it was a HUGE shock (not dispapointment just shock) but im glad i had that time to adjust and now i cant imagine life without him. He is my little angel. 
Your right though i think everyone has a preference. 

xx


----------



## berniegroves

babylove719 said:


> I've asked many friends during their pregnancys which they prefer and most of the time we hear "i just want it to be healthy". My secret thought to that has always been "well DUHH!!" lol but really, OBVIOUSLY the number one most important thing to hope for is the babies health but I think it's ok to wish for a certain gender! And I think most people do have a preference even if they keep it secret. QUOTE]
> 
> I completly agree with this!!! I have always thought it a strange response as obviously everyone wants their baby to be healthy!!!
> 
> I would like a girl, i think this is because my relationship with my Mum is so bad that i would like a daughter so that i could experience a good mother/daughter relationship.....if that makes sense.
> Although i know i will love this baby whether it is a boy or a girl! I have a feeling that it is a boy, i don't know why.
> 
> I have my midwife appointment on the 15th March! Yikes! Am so excited!!!
> I have a private scan booked for 11th as i just need to see that there is a teeny tiny baby in there!
> My doctor has told me i am a week further ahead than i thought i was, but i am still not convinced as i know when i ovulated due to the OPK's i was using. So i am just going to wait until the scan and see what they say.
> 
> I am feeling totally paranoid about MC and also about pretty much everything you can imagine!! I am a natural worrier! But i am trying really hard to chill out and enjoy the pregnancy.....but that is hard!
> 
> Has anybody bought anything yet? DH and i went to look at baby stuff at the weekend to get an idea of costs and we bought two cuddly toys that we couldn't resist!!!
> 
> x


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone 

Interesting discussion about gender! I would actually prefer a girl but I've got a funny feeling it will be a boy!! Also, when I looked at my age and month on the Chinese chart that Laura posted it also says boy! That's funny. I'd be happy to have a boy but would really love one of each (or 2 girls!!) so that's why I'd prefer a girl first - I'm not keen on the idea of 2 boys really - maybe I'm worried about being ganged up on!! :haha: But we were TTC for 14 months too, and had a m/c last year and I'm 38 so really at the moment I'm focusing on getting through the next few weeks! Mostly I'm enjoying being pregnant but I think I will enjoy it more in 2nd tri! I'm also finding it hard to concentrate and keep totally drifting off when I'm at work!!!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi again girls

I've always thought I'd have a boy first, always have for years. Can just see myself more as a mother of a boy than a girl. But now I'm actually pregnant I have no strong feeling either way yet :shrug: I always thought I would have a feeling of one sex or the other immediately but no :nope:

Leeze, I'm very much like you in that I am just focusing on getting through these early weeks. Parents keep asking me things like "so will you find out the sex when you can?", "Will you go back to work after you've had the baby?" etc. I just keep replying "I really am not thinking that far ahead at the moment, I just want to get to 12 weeks!" I am also trying to discourage parents from telling others (they're dying to!!) and from buying things!! It is great they are excited, I just wish I could join their excitement but I'm more nervous at the moment :wacko:

x


----------



## dunlapangel

I don't mind either was if its a boy or a girl. I have two girls so I guess I girl would be easier... but then I do want a boy too ....
As long as she/ he is healthy that's all that matters to me...
I'm so excited after trying for a year and no luck and it finally happened...


Oh yeah do u girls like my new Signature I made...? I love working with Photoshop...


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi

Can I join you? I'm not sure of my EDD cause had an mc on 4th of feb, then got blood results from doctor 3 weeks later saying I was pregnant. This will be my 5th and last as i'm being sterlised straight after the birth, i'm excitied but very worried as my other kids was all born premature due to bleeding and abruption.


----------



## Pielette

Hello all! Aw you've all made me smile! I'm glad to be here too! :flower:
I've had a good day, just been to the gym - I changed from one gym to another because my new one has a pool which I really wanted access to, and had my induction this evening. It made me laugh cos I've been training for years with weights, core strength and all sorts, so I really know my way round a gym. The trainer was asking me all these questions about what I knew and eventually decided I really didn't need to be shown how the machines work (shocker!), then I threw a spanner in the works by telling him I'm pregnant - I think the poor kid (he was about 18) thought er can I get in trouble by just letting this woman go off on her own? :haha: I eventually convinced him to leave me be by telling him my doctor is fully on board with my continuing to exercise. Did make me chuckle!
Ooh sex wise, I would love a little girl. I know I'm not supposed to say it but I've always wanted one because I'm really close to my mum and would love that mother/daughter relationship for me. But then I know I would love a little boy at some point too. I have a feeling it'll be a boy, I don't know why though!


----------



## Angelique

You know.... I want another girl SO bad... I have 3 already, and the thought of having a boy scares me SO bad. I really don't know if I can bond with a boy like I can a girl... my 2 girls are so sweet, and we have an amazing relationship, but honestly IDK what to do with a boy. I have several nephews, and I can't seem to get close to any of them but 1. Maybe its different with a son though. I feel horrible for saying this... cuz I just know deep down this baby is gonna be a boy... so I am trying to come to terms with it.

The charts and prediction charts bounce back and forth, 2 have said girl, and 2 have said boy, so heck if I know maybe its one of each! 

Speaking of that, my 2 pregnancies were different, with my first, I looked like I swallowed a beach ball, and had no complications at all until delivery, my second baby, she was all in my back, so at 9 months, I looked 4 months, and had trouble walking and had a lot of pain. 

This time around I am cramping bad, not something I felt in either of the previous 2, I am also somewhat nauseated if I don't eat soon as I am hungry. I am also already feeling sharp pains in my lower abdomen, like you get at like 5 months when your belly is pulling the muscles... yea, I don't know, but I have always heard that the pregnancies are different for boys and girls. I have also wondered if twins would be a possibility... I was taking Soy to boost my chances and it has been linked to multiples like clomid... 

Kinda hope it is twins... then I could be done and would get a 2 for 1 deal lol...


----------



## Leeze

ha ha - I'd love twins too - then no need to stress again about TTC!! Our family would be complete! :haha:


----------



## Angelique

Thats what I was thinking!! Since my girls will be so much older than this baby, then I keep thinking if I have 1, I really need to have 2, so the little one has a close sibling... my baby is turning 8 this month =( sniff sniff lol


----------



## Waitress

Hi everyone

I have been SO tired today. I did my run this morning and walked the dog but have done absolutely NOTHING else!

My midwife finally got in touch and made an appointment to come to my house next week so that is quite exciting. And I got my dates through for my 12 and 20 weeks scan. She asked me on the phone if I've thought about screening for downs etc - "on account of my advance maternal age". I just assumed everyone does the screening for risk and then decides if they want to test further but maybe not?

Does anyone know if you get your risk rating there and then at the 12 week scan or do you have to wait a couple of weeks? I know I can ask her next week but I'm finding it all a bit confusing! 

It seems like everywhere I go at the moment there are babies all over the place. I saw a woman in the park today and she had a 6 month old boy. I got chatting to her and it was so embarrassing because I just burst into tears. They were happy tears but I couldn't stop them:blush:!!!

It was nearly as embarrassing as trying to get on my just-washed tightest jeans when I was getting ready in the gym changing rooms after my run. Note to self: all that food you've been eating has to go somewhere!! I'm having a few problems in the toilet department and I look like like a big bloated ball! Sorry if TMI but I needed to share - anyone else got this particular issue? I am at 4 days and counting. Yowsers.

Hope everyone is good!

xx:hugs:


----------



## Pielette

You poor thing Waitress! You haven't been able to go for four days?
I have been a bit all over the place as well; last week I was constipated, now this week I'm a bit loose and keep going! My body can't seem to make up its mind. I do miss being regular though (yep TMI but I think on this forum the definition of TMI was left behind a long time ago!).


----------



## Angelique

Right there with you guys... my plumbing is all over the charts!!

I also stepped on the scale this morning and had a complete breakdown... I weigh more right now than I have ever weighed, and I feel like a hipo, and its just gonna get worse!!:cry:


----------



## Darling

Hi ladies. I've had my mother staying for three days and she's just left. Now I can relax. 

So strange to read all your comments about gender preference. I've always thought it ridiculous when people say they just want it to be healthy. Especially when you admit you have a preference and people say it. Makes you feel awful for harbouring a desire for one gender over another. I have a girl and a boy and believe me I adore my son but seriously I don't think I could cope with two of him. I dreamt of four magpies the other night. I think I'll probably get a boy but I really, really want another girl!! So I'm going to find out this time (didn't want to know with either of my children but as this is number 3, I feel the need to plan and have some time to adjust to having a boy. 

Waitress try Sennacot. It's vile to drink but it works and is safe while pregnant as it's natural senna pods. I know that feeling so well. I had it really badly with both of mine. 

I can't believe I have to wait three weeks to see a midwife. "Sigh!"


----------



## Darling

Angelique I've put on 8lbs! Ms symptoms gone for now and if they don't kick in properly soon I'll be labouring in a whale sanctuary!!


----------



## Waitress

Thanks Darling but I am now up to date so to speak! Man, I feel better!

How did it go with your mum? Did you tell her?

We lost the buyer for our house yesterday - pulled out on the day of exchange -
fairly stressful scenario which I seem to be taking in my stride reasonably well. I feel a bit zen-like about it which is not like me at all! So I seem to be getting all upset about things that don't matter and not upset at all about things that do. Go figure!

Oh, and in the gym today a girl I don't really know asked me if i was pregnant. She said: "I noticed you are running and swimming slower, that you haven't had your roots done and that your skin is a bit dodgy. I had all that when I was pregnant with mine". How rude! I didn't want to tell her because it might get round the gym in no time so I just said I've been a bit ill and am taking it easy. I say again, how bloody rude!

How is everyone today?

xx


----------



## Leeze

glad I'm not the only one with "toilet problems!" :haha: - my body can't make up its mind, it seems to go between not being able to go and then suddenly urgently needing to go or an accident might be about to happen!!!

I've also put a few pounds on already. I can't stop eating. But then I love food, so am happy to have a good excuse to eat more!! Normally I eat quite healthily but now I'm treating myself a bit more. Crispy chicken skin from our roast dinner at the weekend never tasted so good. I was a vegetarian for a long time and then in the last few years I haven't eaten skin because it's got lots of fat in it but now I'm loving it!! :haha:

Also I'm wearing a tunic style dress today at work with a long scarf because I'm feeling so bloated!! 

Am feeling good today though, it was at this point in my last pregnancy that I had the m/c and I feel so much better/different than last time so I'm feeling pretty optimistic about it now. Still can't help but worry a little bit but am much more hopeful than I have been.


----------



## Darling

Oh honey really sorry to hear that! What happened? 
Can't believe that woman at the gym! How bloody rude indeed! I can't believe her audacity! If you weren't that would be even worse! Lol

Well I am not feeling at all zen-like today. Quite the opposite I have just had what can only be described as a psychotic episode! My son has emptied the plant pot all into his play pen and has been throwing handfuls of soil everywhere! Then my daughters starts vacuuming (it needed a dustpan and brush first as we are talking about a large pot) despite me telling her 3 times not to touch. My behaviour was horrendous. I had to put up with the same from my own mother and I know what it's like. After screaming and ranting and raving for the best part of half an hour. I don't know how to say I'm sorry and that shouting and (having a mega-tantrum) is bad and not desirable behaviour? I just want to go and crawl under a rock. I'm just freaking out now because I don't feel like I'm good enough.


----------



## Darling

Hi Leeze. I am partial to a bit of crispy chicken skin too! I've been treating myself a bit too much. Anyone would think I was 9 months pregnant the way I'm eating!! Lol

Glad to hear you're feeling confident about this pregnancy. It makes a huge difference. Worrying isn't good for you. You're right to relax and enjoy it. Xx


----------



## krissi

MY EDD is 30/10 can I please join you girlies xxx


----------



## Leeze

Welcome Krissi :flower: - the more the merrier!

Waitress, I missed your earlier post about your house sale falling through and rude gym woman. Sorry to hear about both of those, it's such a stress house-buying and selling isn't it? We've final got an offer on my OH's flat after over a year, keeping everything crossed this all goes through. I know we've got nearly 8 months to go still but I don't want to be moving house when heavily pregnant. I'd really like to move in about 3-4 months if possible. Great you're feeling zen-like about it, I think I will probably be crying or screaming if our sale falls through. And that woman in the gym, how inappropriate/rude/nosy - what is that all about that she thinks that is ok? Also, if she's had children herself then surely she knows it's quite a personal question to ask a stranger? :growlmad:

Darling, I can picture the scene with you and your 2 little ones. Sounds stressful - I'd say, you're only human and can't be expected to be super-patient Mum at all times, must be difficult going through all the early pregnancy feelings, hormones and worries as well as having 2 little ones to worry about/look after! :hugs: I'm finding it hard enough to look after myself at the moment!! On the food thing, I just love having an excuse to be able to eat as much as I want and not worry about the impact on my expanding waistline of having a few treats!!! I'm looking forward to buying some maternity clothes and seeing an expanding bump! I will probably complain about this later, I'm sure! :haha:


----------



## krissi

Thanks hun, how can I get the pumpkin pic in my siggy? xx


----------



## Darling

Thanks Leeze. I very rarely really lose it with them but I just popped my cork today!

Re eating I've been using the excuse that I'm trying to enjoy everything before ms sets in and I don't want to eat anything!! Ahem.. I have to say it's getting old really quickl!


----------



## berniegroves

Leeze - Glad you are feeling better about this pregnancy, fingers crossed everything will go smoothly!!

Welcome to the group Krissi - How are you getting on? Is this your first?

Darling - I too have had a bad day so don't feel bad! We have hormones flying all over the place so it is to be expected! 

Waitress - What a RUDE RUDE woman!! She has no idea you are pregnant so to say about your roots and skin is awful!!!!
Also sorry to hear about your house sale falling through, what a nightmare! Have you bought somewhere else already? 

We are trying to sell our house at the moment so that we can buy somewhere bigger but it is priving difficult!!! 

Well i am still very bloated and i get more tired by the minute! Work is so stressful at the moment and so busy i don't know how i'm not falling asleep at my desk!! Things got on top of me today and i ended up stood in the corridor for ten minutes ranting at my work colleaugue (she doesn't know i'm pregnant so obviously just thinks i am losing my mind!!!) 
I can't wait for the weekend....only a day and a bit to go! 

With the gender question i will be finding out at 20 weeks as i am OCD with planning for things and it would drive me crazy having to get everything in neutral shades etc, but that is just the kind of person i am. 
I'm not sure what i'll say if anyone does ask what we would prefer as people are so judgemental about things like that! I OBVIOUSLY want my baby to be healthy and happy, but i would love a girl. But then i know if i have a boy (which i think i will) i'll love him too! 

How is everyone? 

x


----------



## krissi

I am doing good thanks babe yea this is my first had been ttc 10 years failed ivf then left my df and met someone new and fell straight away we weren't even trying lol so bit in shock still. Have docs in 10 mins so sure will feel more real then x


----------



## Darling

Oh wow Krissi that's wonderful!! Congratulations! You must be over the moon!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

And welcome Krissi :hugs: You must be over the moon after 10 years!! A year of trying was bad enough :wacko:

I too would love the pumpkin logo but tried to sort it last night and it wouldn't do it :cry: Can someone tell me how to get it please?

Is anyone else very 'symptomless'? Pretty much all I have is the bloat. I can't believe how normal I feel at the moment x


----------



## Waitress

Darling - you are more than good enough. Your children are very lucky to have someone that cares about everyone the way that you do. The fact that you are worried about losing it with them shows there is no endemic problem!! Anyone would have reacted the same way. Children are clever - they will get it! How old are they both? Lucky kids :hugs:

Krissi - congratulations. That is amazing!

On the house front, this is the 2nd time our sale has fallen through. We haven't lost the house we want to buy yet but its back to the stressful waiting game again. But I am trying to remain calm. We love where we live, just want to move to our "forever" house before the baby is born. If I find out I am having twins next week then there will be some major reaction!!

I am completely the same as Darling - eating whatever I can because of the onset of ms which is BOUND to happen. Isn't it?:winkwink: I have just texted my DH and asked him to get me some Butterkist toffee popcorn. I have been thinking about it all day!

What does everyone drink in the evenings? I need to find a soft drink that feels like a treat. I like Appletiser but I'm worried about the sugar. What do you all drink?



Its so nice to get on here and catch up every day - it makes such a difference sharing it all with people. Thank you! xx


----------



## Darling

Waitress. Just broke my heart reading your words. I feel so undeserving but I am SO comforted. That really felt like a big hug to read. Thank you honey. 
I will have my fingers and toes crossed for you. X
For drinks I have some good suggestions. I like Coke but can't drink a lot of it because I find it too sugary. I have elderflower cordial with still water (or sparkling for an evening treat) I also just bought ginger and lemongrass cordial and it's gorgeous with sparking water and is also very good when you feel nauseous. I would also strongly recommend nettle cordial but you may have to order than online (I can never find it in the supermarket!) For a hot drink (I don't like drinking tea or coffee in the evenings) I bought Bottlegreen spiced berry cordial to which you just add hot water. Also bought Blossom Cottage morello cherry cordial. I haven't tried it yet but I bet it's lovely!


----------



## Darling

..fingers and toes crossed for a buyer for your house!! Sorry. I'm tired and it's showing lol. X


----------



## Leeze

hi everyone :hi: - just a quick check-in because my OH and I haven't seen each other much the last couple days - he's had busy work stuff on

Darling, those drinks sound lovely!! I think I'll need to check them out! 

Waitress, I've been drinking loads of bottled still water, I've had a raging thirst most evenings and have just been drinking loads of water. Otherwise little cartons of smoothies, the ones that are aimed at children!! :haha:

Bernie - I'm not sure how I'm getting through work either - I've been hitting a wall of tiredness around 3-4pm every day and finding it really hard to get through the day. My answer so far has been to eat more, oh yes, another excuse!! 

Nat and Krissi - someone else made the pumpkin logo - was it Babylove maybe? I'll have a look and see if I can find the link but I'm not sure how long it works for

Krissi, I agree with Nat - 10 years is a seriously long time. How funny you got your BFP straight away in this relationship, maybe sometimes things do happen for a reason! 

Nat - the only symptoms I've got are tiredness and sore boobs (oh and bloat too, and feeling thirsty) - I'm trying to stay positive though!! (although I did do an IC test yesterday morning and it was great to see how dark the line is now and how quickly it came up!!!)

:hugs:


----------



## Leeze

ok - try this for the banner, I cut and paste from one of BabyLove's earlier threads 

I'm not 100% sure how to give it to you all since it's a code to make it sparkly, but try this... here is the link to where the code is so you can copy/paste from there... go to this link THEN copy the code in the little box under the photo and paste it in your Sig! 
https://www.mybannermaker.com/process...tzOjE6IjAiO30=


----------



## Leeze

that didn't work - let me try again!!


----------



## Leeze

this is from BabyLove's earlier post too - it's number 77 on this thread - it might be better to go to the post directly and try it from there

Ok Girls HERE IS THE BANNER! 

You need to CLICK on this link https://www.mybannermaker.com/process...M6MToiMCI7fQ==

Then On that page, COPY the CODE beneath the banner and PASTE it into your SIGNATURE!!
I think since it's free, the banner/code only lasts so long so get it asap! 

I hope it works for everyone!!! Oh, and if anyone else clicks on the banner, it links back to THIS thread!! how awesome!


----------



## Leeze

I just tried the banner through BabyLove's most recent post on this - it's post number 148 - but when I do it the baby and pumpkin are missing again. I'd suggest asking BabyLove how she did it - or if she'd mind doing it again!! Sorry I can't be of any more help!


----------



## babylove719

Hey Ladies... 
I was hurting much of today... so sore in my back and it only got worse this afternoon. I just FINALLY got home from work and my bum, back, hips, legs, everything is so sore, I had to sit down with my feet up straight away!! 

Still no trouble with food for me!! I'm TRYING to eat healthy as I had before the bfp but it's really hard when all I really WANT is comfort food with loads of carbs and calories! LOL I am making sure I get plenty of fruits and veggies though! It's tough right? 

Waitress, sorry to hear about some of the things you've got going on! Hubby and I havn't yet owned a house so I have NO idea how much stress you're probably under. 
We are however, planning a HUGE move in a few months here!! See, my husband was in the U.S. Navy for 8 years and he was stationed here in Florida for the last 3 years of his service so I came to live with him here and we've been here for 5 years total. In June we are going to move back up north to Connecticut! I'm so excited to live near my family again (we're both from there!) But the idea of such a big move and all the unknown when I'll be about 20 weeks pregnant is a little scary. ughhhh anyway..... 


Welcome to the new girls, nice to have you join us! Congrats on your good news! 

I see that some of you are looking for the code for our pumpkin logo :winkwink: 
Here it is!!! Go to this link then copy and paste the code to your sig. Get it while it's hot though! after a while the link expires! 
https://www.mybannermaker.com/proce...FQ0IzNyI7czoxMDoib3ZlcmxheWFtdCI7czoxOiIwIjt9

:hugs:
Always nice catchin up with you girls!!


----------



## Nat0619

Thanks Babylove! :thumbup: I've got my pumpkin :happydance::dance::yipee:

Just need to work on the layout of my sig a bit and maybe move things around a bit but will do that another time.

Leeze, I have the thirst too and like you get it in the evening more x


----------



## Angelique

So, I colored my hair, was supposed to be a light golden brown, and it turned black... and I mean jet black.... its never done that before, and I used the exact brand and shade as always, I was just refreshing the color.... SO, needless to say, on top of feeling like a hipo, I now have hideous hair, and I cried for a good 2 hours this morning before refusing to leave the house with DH to grocery shop. He thinks I am wacko, I know he does, but says its ok. 

Anyway, welcome to the new girls...


----------



## Angelique

OH MY GOSH!!!!! look at this shirt... I so have to bookmark it cuz its gonna be the 1st one I buy!!!

https://www.babiesnbellies.com/catalog.htm?item=1682


----------



## krissi

I love that shirt so cute!!

I cant get the link to work it just comes up with a square but no pumpkin :cry: can someone please help!

I had a bad night last night got myself all worked up as thought symptoms had gone but woke up today to mega sore boobs and feeling a bit sicky, my lovely mum bought be another CB digi with the dates thing on so did that and has gone to 3+ now so over the moon, it was only 2-3 on Monday night so feel thats progress.

Had docs yesterday which I have to say feels like a pointless appointment but I am booked in to see MW 21/03 which feels ageeeeees away lol! I am also hopefully having private scan that day as I am going to have to tell work asap as I only started the job Tuesday and getting time off is very difficult!

How is everyone else?


----------



## Darling

Angelique you poor thing! I've had so many hair disasters I can't count them all on my hands! I remember reading somewhere that hair colour can be a bit unpredictable because of all the hormones flying around. Whenever I had a 'too dark' disaster my strategy has always been to let it fade a bit then go for a full head of bleach highlights because it strips about 60% of the colour out and the rest just mingles in and it can look really nice. The other thing they did to me once was a 'bleach wash' and that was basically heavily diluted bleach and I think shampoo (but I may have got that bit wrong) and that strips out all the dark but leaves it a horrible colour but then they put another shade over the top. From both experiences the highlights always looked better because even really dark colour fades so much especially if it's light underneath the dye. Poor you! Get yourself to a good hair salon girl! Sending you a big squeeze from the Queen of Dodgy Do's!! :hugs:


----------



## Darling

Guys I need a slap! I've got into a compete panic about having a third child. Could it just be my hormones? I was emotionally all over the place yesterday.


----------



## Darling

Very cute t-shirt. I like the ones that say 'Mind The Bump' have you seen those?


----------



## berniegroves

Hi Ladies, 
Waitress - i hope you find a buyer soon! We also want to move before the baby arrives, but it is proving tricky with the housing market!!

Darling - You really shouldn't worry too much, your kids are lucky to have you and as Waitress said, you are concerned that you got stressed with them so that shows it isn't a problem. Give yourself a break.....being pregnant is hard work! 

I am glad i am not the on,y one struggling with work! I feel completly useless at the moment! I am exhausted and feel queasy all day and seem to be very forgetful. All in all that is not the best combination!! 

Is anyone else SUPER tired!! I am really struggling to do any exercise, i have managed 2 runs last week and 2 this week but that is it. I really wanted to carry on with some light strength training etc to keep my strength and manage my weight gain as well. So am feeling a little down about that :cry:

Angelique - I have heard that your hair can react differently to things like dye and perms etc when you are pregnant as your hormones etc are going crazy and so your body is reacting differently. Hopefully it will fade down to a colour you are happy with.....big hugs

Anyway, i best go and so some work!! lol!!Hope you are all okay
x


----------



## Waitress

Darling said:


> Guys I need a slap! I've got into a compete panic about having a third child. Could it just be my hormones? I was emotionally all over the place yesterday.

Hey, you are more than entitled to have a panic - you've done it twice before and know what its all about! I think we're all going to get the "what am I doing?" days - for some of us that will come after the "is it really real?" days which is where I am now.

If you think about it, its a HUGE thing we are all doing here - and yes, its natural and yes, its what women are here for and yes, women have been doing it for ages, and yes some women have 14 children (my nana!) but I bet every single woman thinks "Blimey, this is a pretty major deal" at some stage in their pregnancy. I think you are totally entitled to have the odd day where you think "what? or Help!" I'm planning on having loads of them!

I just dropped my car off for a service and normally I get my racing bike and ride back home the 20 miles or so. When i dropped it in this morning I asked them to drive me home and the guy said "have you given up the triathlons then?" To which I replied "no, I'm just having a break", and just because I could and he doesn't know anyone that knows me, I said "I'm pregnant actually". And he said "Er, then you've definitely given up more than triathlon. Your life isn't your own after you have kids". So I asked him how many he had and he said "Me? God no, I don't have any kids". WTF??!! So now I get advice from people who have no idea what they are talking about aswell as those who do?!!

its been a fun old week this week!!


----------



## Darling

Thanks Waitress! Yeah I think you're right. I think it's my hormones exacerbating my feelings by about 50% and when I think about it, I did panic with Ethan too because obviously my daughter Issy was an only child and whilst I wanted her to have a sibling. I worried so much about taking away from her. She loved him from the day he was born. They squabble a bit but they are really tight.

What would we all do without the pearls of wisdom shared with us by random strangers! Lol. Grrr! Wait until people start touching your bump. Its infuriating. I'm not sure why people think it's ok to touch a woman if she's pregnant! I didn't used to mind other ladies if they asked first. You'll also get a barrage of unsolicited advice. It's all fun, fun, fun!! ;-P


----------



## Darling

Bernie thank you honey. 

Girls when I started this thread I hope to have a few people to compare notes with but I'm am genuinely surprised and delighted that we've formed such a fabulously supportive group of (as someone else put it) 'level-headed' women. It much such a difference to me. As great as our men are they will never physically understand what we are going through the way we women do. So thanks ladies. We have the coolest ladies on our thread! And welcome to the newbies too! Xxx

It's my son's 2nd birthday today and I'm feeling a bit more together! Lol
Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Leeze

Angelique said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!!! look at this shirt... I so have to bookmark it cuz its gonna be the 1st one I buy!!!
> 
> https://www.babiesnbellies.com/catalog.htm?item=1682

I want one!!!!!


----------



## Leeze

just a really quick one from me as I'm at work. Will hopefully send a longer message this evening when I'm back from work. Just wanted to share that I felt my first bit of ms this morning! Just woke up feeling a bit like I was travel sick!! And I'm so tired - wish I could sleep at my desk this afternoon!!

Sorry for hair disasters (I know them well!), and worrying about having a/another baby (where would we be if we weren't worrying about something:?).

Glad to have you guys too, chat more later x :hugs:


----------



## berniegroves

i too worry a lot! So i am worrying so much about having a baby! Will i be a good mother? Will i be able to handle the changes that i'll need to make? Will i be able to handle the stress? Will i be a good role model? 
I was even worrying the other day that i wasn't smart enough to have a child!!!! Doh! 

I wish my MS would either go away or develop into more than feeling queasy on and off! It isn't enough for me to call in sick to work so i sit at my desk feeling poorly and tired! I can't stand that it is somewhere in the middle....does that make sense? 
At least if i was sick i'd be able to take some time off!! lol! 

Has anyone bought any baby stuff yet? We have bought a few cuddly toys that we couldn't resist!!!

x


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope everyone is well :thumbup:

Angelique, sorry to hear about the hair thing :nope:. I had my highlights done just before I found out I was preg - they came out fine thankfully. They were only foils though so not sure if that makes a difference. Plus obviously I was very, very early in the pregnancy.

Just been reading through all the symptoms you are all getting. I'm the total opposite! Got nothing other than bloat :shrug: I am so symptomless that I keep testing with HPTs as I just cannot believe there is a :baby: in there :dohh: I've taken 9 now!! Latest one was this afternoon. Each one is darker than the previous so I'm hoping that at least is a good sign :thumbup: My mum had hardly any symptoms in her pregnancies with me and my brother and I guess if you're going to follow anyone it'll be your own mum. So maybe I should just count myself lucky and stop worrying :wacko:

x


----------



## babylove719

Ok I'm panicking a little.... I was so starving for lunchtime and they were serving turkey sandwiches where I work so I snatched one up and scarfed it down without thinking!! Now I'm freaking out thinking about listeria!!!!!! What do I do?? Is the baby getting what I eat yet or is it still being supported by the placenta (or whatever I can't remember). But is it still early enough that what i eat won't pass directly to baby???? I'm sooo worried now!


----------



## Waitress

Hi babylove - don't worry. The sandwiches weren't old were they? I've been eating chicken sandwiches all the time. As long as you're sure about their freshness you'll be fine.

Even if there WAS something wrong, it would affect you more than your baby- maybe an upset tummy. I reckon you'll be fine.

xx


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Just yesterday I was thinking how I have been tired, but not too bad. And I screwed myself over because today I feel like I'm going to die from exhaustion! OMG. I want to take a nap but I can't because I have to go pick up my son in a bit and I'm afraid I won't wake up :haha:

Plus, I have to go back to the OB. Apparently I have a UTI and they want to draw my blood again. They said my HCG was 235 when I had it drawn a week ago, so I'm praying it has gone way up since then! Please keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## Leeze

Wow - I've got that feeling about being about to die from exhaustion. I feel like every fibre of my being is tired! My eyes really hurt too!! And my boobs are getting heavier!

I haven't bought anything yet but keep looking at maternity clothes online and getting excited!!!


----------



## babylove719

Waitress said:


> Hi babylove - don't worry. The sandwiches weren't old were they? I've been eating chicken sandwiches all the time. As long as you're sure about their freshness you'll be fine.
> 
> Even if there WAS something wrong, it would affect you more than your baby- maybe an upset tummy. I reckon you'll be fine.
> 
> xx


No, they def were not old. The cook had just made them with store-bought turkey but the prepackaged kind probably not fresh sliced turkey. I hope it's still to early for the baby to get fed by what I eat.


----------



## Waitress

Then you'll be absolutely fine. White meat is good for you - I honestly wouldn't worry. I am eating tonnes of chicken! (and not just the Kentucky Fried kind I was craving two weeks ago!)


----------



## Darling

Babylove I don't think you have to worry about poultry as long as it's properly cooked; same as if you weren't pregnant. It's raw eggs and uncooked/smoked meats like salami and Parma ham you need to avoid. Don't worry honey. I'm sure that's absolutely fine.. it's protein so it's good. X

I think ms (I always got the constant nausea not puking variety) but I've been drinking the Ginger and lemongrass cordial and you know what? I think it's really helping! I know Ginger is good for ms. Ooh and my friend has loaned me a book on morning sickness so I may be able to help those of you who get it!:thumbup:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Back from the OB appt. He said my HCG is borderline low. It was 235 at 4 weeks 6 days. From what I have seen online, it seems ok though, so I'm trying not to worry. He took some more blood and will retest. He checked my uterus and said that it feels the right size, so I guess that is good.

The best part is that I got to schedule my scan for Wednesday! I am scared, but really anxious to see what is going on in there. Is anyone else having an early scan?


----------



## Darling

No I have to wait another 3 weeks just to see someone! Lol. Glad it went well today honey. You must be really excited! You're going to see your little person!!


----------



## babylove719

my first appointment with my obgyn is two weeks from today (so I'll be 7+4) and they told me they planned on doing a scan to look at the sac and heartbeat. I'm excited and nervous about it of course. These next two weeks are going to feel like a lifetime!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

thanks, darling! i am soooooo excited, but i can't help but be nervous that something will be wrong. i'm trying to keep those thoughts out of my head though. i'm just thankful the doctor is doing an early scan. i will feel such a huge sigh of relief to just see that the baby is progressing right where she should be.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Whitney, that seems pretty early for a scan too so at least you get an early peak!!! Will they do another one at 12 weeks then?


----------



## Darling

Ugh! I feel really sick tonight!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

That sucks! I hope the morning sickness isn't going to hit you hard core!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I feel like I can barely read the 1st tri forum because it seems like there are so many people miscarrying. I'm already freaked out enough and reading all the stories is not helping. But, for some reason I keep doing it.


----------



## Darling

Thanks hon. I've never been sick in pregnancy but sometimes I wished I could be. Hope it gets milder in subsequent pregnancies! Good night, sweet dreams. Xxx


----------



## babylove719

Girlnextdoor said:


> Whitney, that seems pretty early for a scan too so at least you get an early peak!!! Will they do another one at 12 weeks then?


I haven't been to discuss my appointment schedule etc. but as far as I know from my friend's and one who used my same OBGYN I SHOULD be getting a scan at "8wks", "12wks" and "20wks" at least. I think this is somewhat the norm around here but it also depends on how good your health insurance is (and complications of course) Will you also get a 12 week scan Girlnextdoor? 

How about everyone else? What will your Scan-Schedule be? I know it's probably a little bit different in the UK vs the US because we have different healthcare systems. 

Also, Girl:, I have to agree with you! I have a hard time staying positive when reading the 1st Tri boards. Almost half of the threads are announcements of miscarriages. While my heart completely goes out to them as I can imagine the pain... it is hard for me to read (but still do). 
I need to try to censor myself so I am not in a constant state of worry so much! 

It's hard because I love coming on here and talking to you girls and reading some of the threads that are fun and supportive and comparing symptoms etc. But it's disheartening to be reminded constantly of the threat of complications as well. :sad1:


----------



## Angelique

Thanks guys.... I washed my hair with dish soap, and it lightened a lot, so its more of a dark brown than a black..... its manageable for now, hopefully it will fade more tomorrow. 

So Darling, I totally know what you are feeling when you say hormones made you freak out.... I totally quit my job today.... LOST IT..... and let me say, its been building up for weeks..... I work with all women, and women (no offense) can be the WORST, mean, backstabbing people on the planet!! and I worked in a corner of my little bakery, I minded my own business, and didn't talk to many except pertaining to work.... call me antisocial, but I hate drama.... and today I got accused of spreading rumors around the store, and talking crap about management, and not doing my job.... 

COMPLETE shock to me, since I never talk to anyone about work but my hubby... at home... I recently had my hours cut.... we all did, but I got cut from 40 hours to 24-30, and then told I am not doing my job.... So anyway, I cried, and am still very hurt, and when the store director, who so often has told me how great of a job I do, came and got in my face for confronting the manager who said all this crap.... I decided I was done...

So now not only am I an exhausted emotional wreck today, I am pregnant and have no job. UGH

BUT now I can sleep in!! I am thinking of finding some daycare kids to watch =)


Anyway... that was my day... hope everyone else had a better one


----------



## Girlnextdoor

angelique, that sucks! i'm sorry they were treating you like that. you will find another job :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Morning ladies :flower:

I'm happy to report that I had an amazing 8 hours sleep last night and have woken up with 4 big hormonal spots on my face!! 2 on my nose, and 2 on my forehead!! Also, I did another IC cheapy test this morning and the line is very dark now, and came up at the same time as the control line so I'm very excited!!!

Girlnextdoor, I think it's difficult to read much into one HCG reading because if the levels are a bit lower than the Doc thinks for where he thinks you should be then maybe it's just that you implanted a few days later than you thought. The way I understand it is that you have to do another test 2 days later and your levels should double. And the range of the levels at each point for different women can be huge. There's sites you can look this up on but I don't think yours is lower than the scale for the point you're at. Great that you're getting an early scan to check things out. I've got an early scan next Friday because I had a m/c the last time. I know what you mean about the 1st tri boards and lots of people miscarrying. I just keep trying to remind myself that there's at least an 80% chance that I won't miscarry, and that's pretty high. Also, once we get to 6 weeks the chances of having a m/c are lower, and then at 8 weeks there's only a 5% chance of m/c, and at 12 weeks a 1% chance. So, I'm focusing on getting to my scan next Friday then getting to 8 weeks. Fingers crossed for us all :hugs:

Angelique - that sucks about losing your job, but good for you for sticking up for yourself!! Maybe these pregnancy hormones are good for helping you to not take any crap!!! Fingers crossed that you get some nice daycare kids and it works out better for you and you can be happy to see the back of that job!!! :hugs:

Babylove - I think in the UK we normally get scans at 12 weeks and 20 weeks, but sometimes we can get an earlier scan if there's been complications before. Great that you've got a scan booked for 2 weeks time. From what I've read it's best to get scans for after 7 weeks and hopefully you will be able to hear the heartbeat!! How amazing is that?! :hugs:

Darling, I started feeling a bit sick yesterday morning, kinda travel sick. Luckily it eased off through the day. I think partly it was linked to not sleeping very well the night before. I'm feeling ok this morning (apart from my massive spots that make me look like a teenager!!) :hugs:

I just found out one of my TTC buddies got a BFP yesterday. Am really excited for her :happydance: - it's funny how friendships develop on here, isn't it? I already feel like you guys are important to me!! thanks for being there. It's great to be going through this with you all :hugs:


----------



## Darling

I've avoided it too for the very same reason. I like trying to help the ttc'ers that pop up in First Tri occasionally. Everything else just seems to be mc's or feared mc's and everybody seems to be freaking out. I don't think about it. I don't expect it to happen and if it does there won't be anything I can do about it anyway, so I just don't think about it. Everyone's different. I've been very lucky. I miscarried with my first ever pregnancy quite late (years ago now I was 21 at the time) but compared to a lot of women I've been very lucky. 
I also avoid it because a lot of the women seem quite emotionally unstable. I like peeking in at First Tri to see how they're all getting on. I still think of 9babies and hope she is ok.


----------



## Darling

OMG Angelique!!! That's bloody appalling!! B*#tards!! :growlmad: Oh honey what a blow! You poor love! Well for what it's worth I think things happen for a reason and that job would probably have been hell for you being pregnant as well. Sounds like a horrible place to work with all that bitchiness! Child-minding could be a plan though might be a bit of a stress as you progress but it's going to be s darn sight better than working with a bunch of back-stabbers! I love women but at their worst you're right, we can be monsters. Sending you a great big bear hug! :hugs:


----------



## krissi

So sorry angelique sending big hugs xxx


----------



## Darling

Oh poop!!! Just spent ages writing a message and I've just accidentally deleted it!! Oh KNICKERS!!!!! Sorry. Ahem.. had to get that out. Grrr!


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Ladies: I've been absent. I've had a horrible cold (yuck) all week. Now I am recovered. Your funny messages have been a highlight of the week! It is hard to have this big secret and no one to talk to about it!

I am feeling like the hormones have "lifted" a bit... Like my breasts aren't has heavy/sore. The hunger is still there, as is the frequent urination. I have occasional and slight dizziness. I've also had some light brown discharge (I wouldnt call it spotting) like a tiny bit for a couple days. 

I guess I'm just looking to you for some support because I feel so clueless and helpless. My mother had horrible MS with her pregnancies, so looking to her experience is not much help. Should I be freaked about the random discharge? I can't find any literature to help me feel OK with the fact that symptoms are changing and the discharge is there...
I'm guessing the doubt is normal for a first pregnancy? 

Sorry to be downer, I am super excited to be connected to you all. It is just that at the moment can't shake the scared feeling. And DH is no help.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Thanks, Leeze. I should get my new set of blood results on Tuesday, so all I can do is hope they have gone up a lot. That is nice that you will have an early scan too. It will be nice to be able to put our minds at ease! 

How far along were you when you miscarried? I was 5w5d, so I'm super excited to be passing that point!


----------



## babylove719

Hi Ladies, how are we doing today? :hi: 

Angelique: I am so sorry about your job and I TOTALLY know where you are coming from. I too work with ALL women and that can be very stressful at times. Recently I experienced some work drama also. I happend to have a conversation with someone I don't usually speak to at work and I mentioned something that I didn't like that my management was implementing... well she went right off and told my boss what I'd said!! I didn't get in trouble but REALLY? Women are so petty that they'll betray a fellow coworker like that, for no reason!! UGH, like I said, I understand. And I really hope you find something else soon, I'm sure it'll all work out for you! 

GIRLS, the nausea has set in for me! :cry: I noticed a day or two ago that I was getting a little queezy on an empty stomach. But now since last night, that queeziness has come and not gone away even when I eat. I have managed not to vomit so far, but I hate this nauseous feeling! I'm glad it's a weekend because I'd be miserable at work right now, I don't know how I'm going to get through the week if this gets any worse than it is!! yuck! 

On another note, I called my obgyn yesterday, I just wanted some reassurance that my soreness symptom was normal because i was just sooo achey. Well there was no one who could answer my questions... apparently the nurse leaves at 3pm and doesn't return any calls until Monday. And no one else was available besides the receptionist and she was no help. When I told her I'd been pretty achey for two weeks since i found out I was pregnant she said "You probably shouldn't have waited so long to call!" Ummm thanks, way to make me panic. 
But anyway I then made several phone calls to my friends and got the reassurance I needed that they experienced the same thing. So I'm not worried about that anymore. 

So what is new with the rest of you girls? :flower:


----------



## Leeze

Girlnextdoor - I was 5 weeks 4 days the last time, so like you, I'm feeling better just having got passed that point too!! :happydance: Also, I started spotting at 5 weeks, like regular spotting that lasted 4 days until it was obvious the m/c was coming.

Birdie Dorf - a bit of spotting is really common early on in pregnancy. You should only worry if it becomes heavy bleeding or is accompanied by painful cramping (I know it's easy to say not to worry, but absolutely try your best not to worry!). :hugs: Also, if it's brown that's normally a good sign too - it's when it's bright red that it's more likely to signify something to worry about

Darling, I think you're right. I'm going to stay away from the m/c threads in 
1st tri. I can't help anyone and it doesn't help me to be reminded of it! Given my huge (and I mean HUGE) spots on my face, I'm feeling reassured that things are progressing ok with my pregnancy!!! And a bit of feeling nauseous this afternoon too!! 

I just put a few bids on some cheap maternity clothes on ebay!! I can't help myself! Also, I've got so much bloating at the moment I already look like I've got a bump so I could do with hiding it a bit!!! :haha:


----------



## Leeze

Hi babylove :hi: - our posts crossed then!! 

Sorry to hear about your work situation too, I hate it when colleagues pull that kind of crap! 

As far as I understand having aches and cramps is normal and part of your body adapting and uterus expanding etc! Glad you got that reassurance :hugs:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Hooray! We both made it past our mc days!!! :happydance:

I was very bloated a few days ago. I cut out some of the salty foods and that seems to have helped quite a lot! I am surprised how much, actually. I am normally a sweet lover, but since pg I have been craving the salty stuff. I did eat really badly last night and today though, so I'm betting I will be bloated again :haha:

In the beginning I was responding to all the mc threads, but I just feel like I need to stay away for a while. It is just making me way too nervous and every time I read one of the stories it reminds me of mine and makes me upset again.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Oh, and I had spotting for a few days before the mc too. When I saw the OB yesterday he asked me if I was having any spotting and I told him NO!!! :happydance:


----------



## Darling

Birdie Dorf - brown is old blood so could be just the embryo getting burying itself deeper into the lining of the womb put nicely.. it's getting all snuggled up! Do not worry! It's all good. 

I feel really sick. It's definitely worse at night. 

Well I cried off my girls night tonight because I just feel so sick and because I'm not ready to share my news yet. One of my friends is a sweetheart, so thoughtful but I don't think she could keep a secret if her life depended on it! I can just imagine her saying "don't tell anyone else but..."

Oh girls you will love second trimester. You feel great. You've got a proper bump. You don't need to wee all the time and you look fab. First trimester sucks! I hate feeling this nauseous! Sorry need to moan.. my children fell asleep in the car on the way home and my husband tucked them both into their beds and now they are both awake!! And have power-napped! Grrrrrrrrrr! Why do they do this? Gaaaah!!!!


----------



## Angelique

Darling said:


> OMG Angelique!!! That's bloody appalling!! B*#tards!! :growlmad: Oh honey what a blow! You poor love! Well for what it's worth I think things happen for a reason and that job would probably have been hell for you being pregnant as well. Sounds like a horrible place to work with all that bitchiness! Child-minding could be a plan though might be a bit of a stress as you progress but it's going to be s darn sight better than working with a bunch of back-stabbers! I love women but at their worst you're right, we can be monsters. Sending you a great big bear hug! :hugs:


Thanks Darling, I am not nearly as emotional today, and am actually quite relieved to not have to go there... I didn't realize how negative it was getting... I hope to find some kids soon... maybe even a baby.... since now that I am expecting, my baby hunger has gone through the roof lol

Thanks to everyone for being so supportive!!


----------



## Angelique

Thanks Babylove, thats exactly the kind of things that were happening, and more.. anyway, on to a new chapter!! 

I have softball today, no, I am not playing lol, though I wish I could, I coach, and I love it, I coach my 2 girls and today is the tryouts where we coaches get to pick the teams... the season starts the first of april, and I am so excited for it!! it means spring is coming and I will get to be outside!! and not cooped up waiting for the snow to melt!!! 

Love you ladies!! Thanks for making me feel so much better!!


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Thanks for the assurance, Ladies! Blame insecurity on mood swings, perhaps.


----------



## Darling

Girls I just drank the Ginger and lemongrass cordial with still water and I don't feel sick anymore!! People always say ginger biscuits. I've never found that helps. Probably not enough ginger! Try it I really think it works!!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Birdie, I think you are fine, but maybe you could call your doc to ease your mind a bit?

I'm feeling a bit nervous as well because I feel like my symptoms are not as strong as last week either. The only one that has increased is tiredness. But, I don't feel much nausea any more and I was having it before.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Darling, what are these cordial things? I have no idea.


----------



## Darling

Oh a cordial is a concentrated drink that you dilute to taste with water. 
https://bottle-green.com/distribution_information.htm


----------



## Girlnextdoor

ah, gotcha. they had a lot of these in the netherlands, but i don't think we have them here in the states (or at least not at the usual grocery store).


----------



## Nat0619

Girls

I am nervous because I just have NO symptoms! Except bloat and the odd little stretching pains, but these are very few and far between now. Which is good I guess as lots of pain would freak me out more I know :wacko: The only other thing I've got is noticing I am a bit more thirsty than usual, particularly in the evenings. I have NO nausea, NO tiredness, NO sore boobs.

This is why so far I have taken 9 HPTs :haha: Luckily so far they've got darker every time. I just need the reassurance because I feel so normal! x


----------



## Waitress

Hi ladies,

Just got caught up and agree with the rest of the girls - Angelique: well done for standing up for yourself and quitting that job!!:thumbup:

I hope this isn't going to embarrass anyone but I'm in a bit of a pickle and could do with some help.

A little bit of background:

I'm 38 and fell pregnant on practically our first cycle of trying. (I didn't know my O date in January so was merrily trying and had missed it!) Feb = bingo. This came as a huge shock to my husband and I - we just assumed it would take us ages and maybe even £££'s. So after getting pregnant so quickly I am now really scared something will go wrong. Like Girlnextdoor I am drawn to the First Tri mc threads and have got myself into a bit of a state about it all. To cut a long story short, I am worried. About everything.

And so to sex. We've known I am pregnant for 3 weeks now and haven't DTD or anything resembling that (!) for that length of time. I am under no pressure from DH but I feel like....like I am scared to. Incase something happens. I know it is irrational and I am only missing out but I still can't bring myself to do it. Dream about it, and think about it, yes. But actually do it? I just don't think I can.

I'm not worried my husband will leave me (he's gone longer than 3 weeks before, HA!) and I'm not worried I'm turning into some neurotic mess but I have always had this thing about sex that if your heart isn't in it, then don't do it. 

Do you think I'm weird? Is anyone else thinking anything remotely similar? Did anyone have this before with previous pregnancies? My other friend who is pregnant and a few weeks ahead of me says they are it like rabbits & she's never had such great orgasms and yet I'm still not even remotely interested.

My husband "gets it" - I have the loveliest most patient gorgeous man in the world sitting opposite me on the other sofa but I really want to snap out of it. I'm just not sure I can?

Sorry to drone on about something you might not be comfortable talking about!:blush:


----------



## Waitress

Darling said:


> I don't think about it. I don't expect it to happen and if it does there won't be anything I can do about it anyway, so I just don't think about it. /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Sorry, me again. I know this is where I need to get my head to and this is going to be my goal for next week. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## krissi

Waitress I have the same fears over dtd at the mo although we have done it quite a bit since finding out but after I feel awful that it could have done damage so dh and I are just very gentle but I think if u don't feel comfortable then don't do it. I have to admit if I had my way I would wait for a while but seems to just happen lol but then dh and I haven't been together long at all so I guess it is different.

I have to say I avoid the mc threads I am on knocker watch every hour as it is anni think if I look I will b a wreck x


----------



## Angelique

Nat0619 said:


> Girls
> 
> I am nervous because I just have NO symptoms! Except bloat and the odd little stretching pains, but these are very few and far between now. Which is good I guess as lots of pain would freak me out more I know :wacko: The only other thing I've got is noticing I am a bit more thirsty than usual, particularly in the evenings. I have NO nausea, NO tiredness, NO sore boobs.
> 
> This is why so far I have taken 9 HPTs :haha: Luckily so far they've got darker every time. I just need the reassurance because I feel so normal! x

Nat, with my 2 prior pregnancies, that were completely normal, I had NO symptoms... and I mean none... and I guess I was just blessed. this time, I don't know if I feel them because I am watching for them, or because I am older now, or what, but a lack of symptoms is a blessing to you, and really nothing to worry about. Don't stress yourself out worrying about lack of symptoms, many women don't have a clue they are even pregnant this early because of lack of symptoms.

:hugs:


----------



## Darling

Right then you lot! [Sargeant Major's voice] Listen up! I've had to get out of bed to write this because my bloody phone's gone flat! And I can't sleep knowing you're all worried! 

No more First Tri threads unless absolutely clear that they have absolutely nothing to do with miscarriage. It is tragic and every one of us can sympathise with everyone of them but the more you read those threads, the more that worry becomes engrained, the more that worry becomes engrained, the more your mind will naturally wander to that thought, and the more your mind naturally wanders to that thought, the more similar thoughts you will attract. In other words, that one simple worrying thought becomes your point of attraction and from there negative thoughts will multiply. 

No more obsessing over what you ate, the love you made, whether there is a dark enough line on your hpt's or anything else you might have done because nothing you can do will have an immediate effect on whether or not that little bean sticks. The little bean sticks because its time to and I think we're all here together at this particular point in time to share this journey. Miscarriage, in my humble opinion, is nature's way; your bodies way of rejecting what isn't right, whether it hasn't implanted properly or something else is wrong. Its awfully sad and we've all been there but its just your bodies way of dealing with it. 

I believe that everything happens for a reason, even if we can't always define a logical explanation for it. One day your beautiful babies will be all grown up and have left home and you will think fondly back to this time; the start of your beautiful journey (and if we mums know anything its that this is a journey!) and you want to remember how deliriously happy you felt, those fabulous women on that forum not obsessing over every little twinge!! (Yes you know who you are ;-D)
So come on girls, relax, sit back and take a deep breath! Its going to be one hell of a ride! And it starts now! 

Big love to all of you. Now Waitress, get off your arse and go make love to your husband!! ;-P xxxxx


----------



## Angelique

Darling said:


> Right then you lot! [Sargeant Major's voice] Listen up! I've had to get out of bed to write this because my bloody phone's gone flat! And I can't sleep knowing you're all worried!
> 
> No more First Tri threads unless absolutely clear that they have absolutely nothing to do with miscarriage. It is tragic and every one of us can sympathise with everyone of them but the more you read those threads, the more that worry becomes engrained, the more that worry becomes engrained, the more your mind will naturally wander to that thought, and the more your mind naturally wanders to that thought, the more similar thoughts you will attract. In other words, that one simple worrying thought becomes your point of attraction and from there negative thoughts will multiply.
> 
> No more obsessing over what you ate, the love you made, whether there is a dark enough line on your hpt's or anything else you might have done because nothing you can do will have an immediate effect on whether or not that little bean sticks. The little bean sticks because its time to and I think we're all here together at this particular point in time to share this journey. Miscarriage, in my humble opinion, is nature's way; your bodies way of rejecting what isn't right, whether it hasn't implanted properly or something else is wrong. Its awfully sad and we've all been there but its just your bodies way of dealing with it.
> 
> I believe that everything happens for a reason, even if we can't always define a logical explanation for it. One day your beautiful babies will be all grown up and have left home and you will think fondly back to this time; the start of your beautiful journey (and if we mums know anything its that this is a journey!) and you want to remember how deliriously happy you felt, those fabulous women on that forum not obsessing over every little twinge!! (Yes you know who you are ;-D)
> So come on girls, relax, sit back and take a deep breath! Its going to be one hell of a ride! And it starts now!
> 
> Big love to all of you. Now Waitress, get off your arse and go make love to your husband!! ;-P xxxxx

Ma'am YES Ma'am! :flower:


----------



## Leeze

Haha - Darling, whilst I do like your no-nonsense approach and I think on the whole it's good advice... I do also relate to what Waitresss is saying. My OH and I haven't DTD since we found out about the BFP either. I haven't been in the mood, I think a lot of this is to do with having big spots on my face and chest, and also feeling bloated, but I know some of it is psychological as well in relation to worrying it might hurt something. Even though I've read lots of stuff that says sex is safe and you should ease off it any bleeding comes, I guess for me because of what I went through with the m/c, I want to avoid any bleeding coming at all costs. I've said to my OH that I'm happy to do "other stuff" that doesn't involve actual sex - and he said he's fine with waiting for a while - in fact he said something like "It's quite good to have a rest" - that's representative of the fact that I was like a woman possessed in terms of getting him to BD every 2 days for most months out of the last 14!!!! :haha:

Re the ginger cordial thing, I bought some yesterday and I think I put too much cordial in because the ginger in it blew my head off! For those of you that can't get the cordial, I reckon if you grated a tiny bit of ginger (with a small-holed grater) into a bit of fruit juice or water then you might get the same effect? :hugs:


----------



## Darling

Leeze. You only need the teeniest amount. It is very strong. My husband made me some last night and put too much cordial in and I have to say I went and put another half glass of water in to dilute it. As for grated Ginger in juice.. maybe. It would have to be more of a paste I would imagine. 

If you don't fancy dtd then it's quite understandable given all the hormones flying around. All I'm saying is that sex is safe when pregnant so if you fancy some go get it! X


----------



## Leeze

oh, re the ginger thing - I think it would work best if you had a blender and put some grated in there with some juice too - a bit like a smoothie - I've done this before and it worked ok - apple juice with a bit of ginger in is quite nice!


----------



## Dr.M

The moody 1st trimester blues have encroached on the BnB forums. 
SOrry you got a mega dose of it P!


----------



## Leeze

Nice to see you again, Dr M!! :hi: - how's it going with you?


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Thanks everyone! I literally felt like I was crazy yesterday. I was reading those pregnancy books. Information overload. I hid them for awhile!

Now, let's have some fun! I just hosted a baby shower today and heard a great news story about how someone got away from a mugger by spraying breast milk! Did anyone catch that story on the news?


----------



## Leeze

Birdie Dorf said:


> Thanks everyone! I literally felt like I was crazy yesterday. I was reading those pregnancy books. Information overload. I hid them for awhile!
> 
> Now, let's have some fun! I just hosted a baby shower today and heard a great news story about how someone got away from a mugger by spraying breast milk! Did anyone catch that story on the news?

I didn't hear about that, but that's hilarious!!! :haha: 

I know what you mean about information overload and what I've found is you can quite often get confused if you read too much!! The main thing I've been reading about the last couple of days is about pregnancy acne and finding out that it might last the whole of my pregnancy!!!!


----------



## Darling

Leeze said:


> oh, re the ginger thing - I think it would work best if you had a blender and put some grated in there with some juice too - a bit like a smoothie - I've done this before and it worked ok - apple juice with a bit of ginger in is quite nice!

Ooh that sounds lovely! I could really get into juicing.


----------



## Angelique

Well ladies, I told the fam today.... Mom already knew but I have 3 sisters and 2 brothers and we had a fam dinner, and my sister noticed I didn't have wine..... so I ended up fessing up, we are all very excited, since its been a few years since we have had a tiny baby... anyway, I am relieved to have it out in the open.... mom can't wait for it, it will be her 8th grandbaby....

oh and I was thinking... semi dangerous I know.... but on my hubbies side of the fam... there 7 grandbabies, all are girls.... and I know the gender is determined by the male sperm.... I wonder if his side has a predisposition to girls


----------



## Waitress

Hi girls,

I hope everyone is doing well today. I am now a blueberry which is nice but I am really looking forward to getting to raspberry status. I love raspberries!

Darling - I hear ya! And I will be that non-worrying person at about 7pm this evening - providing today's early scan at 6.30pm gives me some good news. Am I allowed to be anxious today? I promise I will be better tomorrow! Right on cue for my scan, every single symptom apart from fatigue and spots seems to have left me :nope:

Leeze - my skin is so bad that random strangers are asking me if I'm pregnant! My skin is really dry aswell - I need to moisturise at least 4 times during the day to avoid snake-status!

I'm going to try and keep myself busy today - will keep you posted on how it goes tonight. If anyone had time to cross some fingers for me I'd be grateful!


----------



## krissi

Good luck today Waitress, how exciting but I have to say I will be as nervous as hell to when I have mine next week!!

I am telling work this morning because they are planning on scaking people to make room for me and talking about moving all furniture which I will not be doing up flights of stairs and I have to say I am petrified, I woke up so early today and just burst into tears. I have only known these people 4 days and I hate the thought that they might have a go at me! I am not usually so wimpy and its a very personal thing to tell strangers. Part of me hopes they tell me to go home but I so need the money but this job is costing me a fortune in petrol which would have been fine if not preg but I keep thinking thats £40 a week I could be putting towards other things.

Anyway wish me luck, I am going to tell them as soon as they come in so its done.


----------



## Darling

Ooh Waitress thats really exciting!! Good luck honey!!! I will be keeping fingers, toes and anything else I can cross, crossed for you. Will be thinking of you. Xxxx

To the nosey parkers, I think you should say "no I'm not pregnant! I've just always suffered with my skin! But thanks!" Im always surprised by the cheek of strangers. I would never even ask "when is it due?" unless you could see its any moment now.. even then I would tread carefully. I used to be incensed by people touching my bump without asking. 

I seem to be having evening sickness! I'm alright until Teatime.

Angelique I told my family this weekend too and they took it really well, in fact MIL said to her mum, "See I was right!" it's really nice to have it out in the open. I still haven't told many people as I don't want it in the public domain yet, but it feels good to speak freely around family. 

Re pre-disposition towards girls. I think it's entirely possible. A little girl would be lovely wouldn't it? 

Well, have a great day ladies! Waitress will be thinking of you!:hugs:


----------



## Darling

Girls I am exactly 6 weeks today (and feel sick during the day.. hmmm!?) so this is the start of week 7. Anyway thought you guys would like to see this too:-

7 Mar 2011 - 13 Mar 2011

Your Body
Even if you're not telling anyone you're pregnant yet, your baby's certainly telling you. Not in so many words but in so many pregnancy symptoms. Like that nagging pregnancy nausea that follows you around day and night, or all that excess saliva pooling in your mouth (am I drooling ?). And then there's that other early pregnancy sign you certainly can't miss (especially when you struggle to button your blouse): those changes in your breasts (are these really mine?).

Your breasts are likely swelling to proportions you never imagined possible (some women have grown a full cup size at this stage) and are becoming uncomfortably tender, tingly, and achy &#8212; mostly because of the increased amounts of that hormone duo, estrogen and progesterone. Fat is also building up in your breasts, and blood flow to the area is increasing. Your nipples may be sticking out a little more than usual &#8212; and though they may look good enough to touch (better than ever, perhaps), they're so sensitive and tender, you'd probably prefer that they weren't. The areola, the dark area around the nipple, has already gotten darker and larger &#8212; and will continue to grow and deepen in color over the months to come. On a less attractive note, you'll also notice little goose-bump-like spots on the areola. These bumps, called Montgomery tubercles, are sweat glands that supply lubrication to the areola. And in case you're wondering why all these changes are taking place, here's your answer: They're getting your breasts ready to feed your baby in about 33 weeks.

Your Baby
How does your baby grow? Pretty fast, actually. Your baby's length is approximately a quarter of an inch &#8212; the size of a blueberry. Sounds pretty tiny still? Consider this for a little perspective: Your baby is 10,000 times bigger now than it was at conception a month ago.

The biggest fetal growth this week is your baby's head (the better to store all those smarts in), with new brain cells being generated at the rate of 100 cells per minute. How's that for a budding genius?

And talking about buds, your baby is going out on a limb this week as his or her arm and leg buds begin to sprout and grow longer (and stronger), dividing into hand, arm, and shoulder segments &#8212; and leg, knee, and foot segments (though the limb buds look more like paddles than hands or feet at this early stage).

Also forming this week are your baby's mouth and tongue. And although your embryo is just one month old, it's already gone through three sets of kidneys. The ones in place now are the permanent set and are poised to begin their important work of waste management. In about a week, your baby will start producing urine. Lucky for you, there's no need for diapers (yet). As your baby matures inside you, much of that urine will be excreted into the amniotic fluid, swallowed again by your baby, and then excreted again in a continuous cycle.


----------



## krissi

Thanks Darling I love reading things like that!! I am 6 + 1 so spot on for me xx


----------



## Leeze

Darling thanks for posting that stuff - how exciting - I love the fact that their little faces are growing right now too!!! :happydance:

Good luck Waitress with the scan :thumbup: - I reckon you're allowed a bit of anxiety, fingers crossed you get a good clear picture! I've got mine on Friday - am feeling a bit anxious too but also very much looking forward to it

Krissi - good luck with your work situation today :thumbup:

My spots on my forehead today look like mosquito bites - I woke up in the night because one of them was so sore! Oh, and my skin is really oily at the moment. Yuk, definitely got some teenager stuff going on!! 

Angelique - definitely sounds like there's a good chance of you having a girl!!! I read somewhere that one way of guessing how likely you are to have one gender or the other is around the baby's father's siblings eg if your OH has 1 brother and 2 sisters then you have a 50% chance of a boy/girl - not sure how accurate this is


----------



## pink sparkle

Hi everyone sorry not been on here for days, missed sooo much and i have tried to have a little read through so that i could be part of the conversation.

Angelique - so sorry about your job, women can be so nasty, good on you though for telling them where to get off.

Darling, what a lovely post, how is your sickness now? I have started to feel sick all day everyday and its just awful. I started last Friday and before that i had a constant bad taste in my mouth. Im find it a bit strange that im suffering this time round as sickness wasnt a problem in my previous pregnancies and I've had a boy and girl...fingers crossed its NOT twins!!!

In terms of sex preference, I honestly dont mind either way. Obviously i want the baby to be healthy, but my son will have just turned 2 when this baby arrives so would be nice to have a boy for him so that have eachother to play with and would hope that they would grow up close. Having a boy would also save us a fortune as I kept everything from ds so i wouldnt really need to buy anything although i would still buy some new things. On the otherhand it would be nice to have another girl. DD is nearly 10 so its been a long time since we had a baby girl to look after....i would love to shop for girls clothes etc etc. DD would love to have a little sister despite the age gap too so would be nice for her. I have absolutely no idea what sex the baby will be and I would like a suprise as i found out with both before. But dh is adamant that we find out...so we will see. 

Chinese sex prediction predicts a boy..it was right when i had my son but predicted a boy when i had my daughter.

I have an early scan tomorrow...im not to worried ...but we will see xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Must apologise for my spelling and punctuation! I am aware that there are a few teachers on here lol! Honestly I can spell and Im not thick just try to get everything written as quickly as possible and dont pay as much attention as I should X


----------



## krissi

Well I told work!! It went soooo well and I feel so much happier now!! They have said I can have time off for all my appointments and if the need arises I can work from home a few days and can work from home when pumpkin arrives!! I love my boss!!

Scan all confirmed now too for Tues 15/03 at 7:15pm!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Glad telling your boss went well they do sound lovely!!!

Is anyone else suffering with sickness??? Sorry to moan but feeling really low about it now...i just cant function! Poor ds being left to his own devises! I cant believe how horrible this is :'(


----------



## krissi

Yes I have had awful sickness, it tends to be worse in the afternoons. Most the time I am not actually sick but just feel sick and dizzy which for me is usually worse as actually being sick gives me a reprieve if only for a little while.

I have cut out all caffiene totally now and eaten more carbs and it has helped a little, as has eating a little and often.


----------



## Angelique

Krissi, thats great that your boss was so great!! You are lucky, at the job I just quit they roll their eyes and talk about you. I am jealous lol. 

As for sickness, I am happy to say I have had none, except headaches... and I mean killer headaches, and exhaustion to match, but I will take that over nausea

Hope you ladies feel better,,,,

Darling what a lovely post thank you for sharing!!


----------



## krissi

I have to say I was very surprised about work. I have two bosses but ones is the owner and he is lovely so I told him and asked him to tell the other, I think if I had to tell the mean boss it would have been a totally different story!!


----------



## Darling

Oh Krissi that's amazing!! I was never offered anything like that when I went part-time. In fact my boss said he couldn't manage with a part-time PA (clearly he'd never heard of job-sharing!) and tried to put pressure on me to stay full-time in the end I was effectively demoted and the lady who worked under me got my job and made life difficult by rubbing my nose in it - something I never did to her) but I would have killed to have had the chance of a work-from-home job! What a dream outcome! Congrats honey! You must be thrilled to bits! See what I mean about things happening for a reason? )


----------



## Darling

Me.. I feel sick! Yeugh.


----------



## pink sparkle

I have cut out the caffeine and Im mainly eating carbs not really helping atm..fingers crossed we all feel better soon x

I was working when I was pregnant with ds my firm were lovely about it, I didnt go back after having him but i still keep in touch with my ex-boss. I worked as a legal secretary, my plan is to retrain when this one arrives thinking of becoming a teaching assistant so that i get holidays off with the children, childcare would cost a fortune for three!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

I've just had some good news this afternoon - my midwife appointment has now been brought forward by a week to Friday 25th April :happydance: Plus she is now coming to see me at home, which is good (will be nice to chat to her in familiar surroundings).

It is ideal too as I have that day already booked off work :thumbup: I'm really pleased and can't wait to have my first appointment with her. She sounded really nice on the phone x


----------



## Nat0619

Sorry, I meant Friday 25th March! x


----------



## Darling

Nat yours will be the day after mine. X


----------



## krissi

Mine is the 21st so a busy week for booking appointments yay us!! xx


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone :hi:

I'm feeling very dodgy this afternoon!! Feeling sick, tired and also got an icky stomach where I keep having to run to the toilet. Have got to work late tonight too. Counting the minutes! 

Great news about all those lovely appointments coming up, and Krissi - glad to hear your work are being supportive!!

xx


----------



## krissi

So scared just went to loo and had a tiny amount of brown blood when I went to the loo and my back hurts. Not sure if I had back pain before i noticed it in cm or my mind id making it worse if you know what I mean. Called my doc who was lovely but said if anymore over night otr any pain call in the morning and she will refer me for a scan tomorrow. But no sex for 2 weeks now.

Has anyone else had this and it been OK?


----------



## Darling

Honey, these are all the bits I've found relating to brown spotting in early pregnancy:- 

Spotting brown blood is an indication of old, dry blood that is for some reason in the cervix. The most common reason is if you have sexual intercourse and irritation of the cervix causes a little tear. Not enough that it comes flowing out, but like when you urinate or you wipe, you might see it on the tissue. Unless you are passing bright red blood and clots, brown spotting is pretty harmless. 

If you are pregnant and you notice you have a brown discharge, do not panic. Many people experience this during pregnancy.

Brown discharge (pregnancy spotting)

Brown discharge or pregnancy spotting can either be a perfectly normal sign that you are pregnant, or it can be an indication of something that is very serious. That is why even if brown discharge in early pregnancy is common; you should make a point to tell your doctor about it every time it occurs. Note that when you see brown discharge, it may just be an indication that you have an implantation bleeding. This may not occur for all pregnant women, implantation bleeding is very normal as it only indicates that a fertilized egg has been implanted in your uterus.

Brown discharge can be normal

Other than implantation bleeding, brown discharge in early pregnancy can also be considered as normal if it only indicates that your body is releasing old blood that was left in your cervix. This may be due to a tear caused by cervical irritations or an active sexual intercourse.

Brown spotting may be harmless

When you see brown discharge, you should not panic. It does not mean that you are experiencing a miscarriage. Unless red blood flows out with clots and tissue, brown spotting may be harmless. If your spotting comes with severe cramping, cervical and pelvic pain, and/or contractions, then you ought to consider going to the nearest maternal clinic or to a hospital right away.

Observe the frequency of the discharge

Usually, when spotting occurs in as early as five or seven weeks of the pregnancy, the doctor would advise you to observe the frequency of the discharge, the shade or its color, and other symptoms that goes with it. To detect if a miscarriage happens, the doctor will ask you to have your HCG levels checked. If your HCG levels continue to increase, then chances are, your baby is perfectly okay and you can opt for an ultrasound or an internal scan to verify its fetal development.


----------



## Darling

Brown discharge in early pregnancy is not an unusual occurrence. Though many women worry it could be a signal of a pregnancy-related problem, there are several normal reasons why this may occur.
Many women worry about spotting during pregnancy.
About Brown Discharge in Early Pregnancy
Any type of spotting or discharge should be mentioned to your physician, but brown discharge in early pregnancy can have several causes. One of the most common reasons for spotting is implantation.

Though not all women may notice implantation bleeding, others may have some discharge for a few hours when the fertilized egg embeds in the uterus wall. This spotting can be brown, red, or pink, and is sometimes the very first sign a woman has that she is pregnant. Implantation bleeding is most likely to occur during the first two weeks after conception occurs.
Other brown discharge in early pregnancy that occurs is simply related to the growth and stretching of the uterus and the surrounding tissue. As the uterus changes size and shape to accommodate the growing embryo, some light bleeding can occur. Since this bleeding occurs slowly and is not part of an active blood flow, the blood is often light brown by the time it exits the body.
Spotting as a Sign of Complication
Sometimes, brown discharge in early pregnancy can be the sign that a pregnancy is in trouble. If the spotting continues for several days, increases in heaviness, or turns red, a doctor should be consulted right away.


----------



## Darling

I've just been looking at various forums and as you'd expect a lot of women have been asking the same question and a lot of them have had it and have gone on to have healthy pregnancies and healthy babies. Just hang in there and try not to think the worst. You'll just have to keep an eye on it. At least your doctors on the ball. Thinking of you and sending you lots of love and light. :hugs:


----------



## Waitress

Krissi - I just had my scan and was told to expect some brown blood at some point on account of the shape of my womb. It might be the same for you? I hope everything is ok.

So girls, just got back from my scan and I have one tiny healthy baby which is exactly the right size and in exactly the right place. We saw and heard a strong heartbeat and my 6'2' northern husband was in tears bless him. I was intent on searching for another but there is just the one! 

She couldn't see my ovaries but I'm not too worried about that and she told me I have a heart shaped womb which means the baby is growing on one side and the other side may bleed from time to time as it doesn't know whats going on in the other side. She said it could be like brown spotting or period bleeding but shouldn't affect my pregnancy.

I've got 6 photos of not very much but I don't need them - I can't explain what happiness and relief I feel tonight! :hugs::happydance::cloud9:

The whole scan was a lovely experience. Best £95 I've spent in a long time! I think I'll be back there before long to check on how things are progressing.

So I am no more or less pregnant than I was this morning but I am a heck of a lot happpier. Thanks for bearing with me!

xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Waitress - your scan sounds lovely, so pleased for you that everything is well, ahh bless your hubby, my hubby a big softy when it comes to pregnancy and babies too! Bet its lovely to have that peace of mind.

Krissi - do try not to worry, i know easier said than done though x Ive got an early scan tomorrow morning because of bleeding last week. The midwife called me last week aswell and said that if the scan goes well she will come out to see me on Wednesday morning as she will be on annual leave for a few weeks and wants to see me herself. Said to let her know if she doesnt need to come out anymore too! Im optimistic atm although im sure ill be nervous in the morning.

Ive had a few hours off from feeling sick but i can feel it creeping back in....gonna have a quick shower get me pj's on and watch one born every minute...love it! xxx


----------



## Darling

:hugs: So happy for you! I know that feeling! lol
Now you can revel in that glorious feeling! Xx


----------



## krissi

Thank you so much darling that really helped u r a star xxx


----------



## Leeze

Oh - Waitress, that is a lovely story - so pleased for you! :thumbup:

Krissi - like Darling says - brown spotting is really common (I had it last week too and then it stopped and hopefully everything is ok now) - one of the women on another thread had it for about 4-5 days and she's been checked out and everything is ok. Good to get it checked out though. Fingers crossed :hugs:

Darling - that's so thoughtful of you to post all that info about brown spotting :hugs:

Pink Sparkle - good luck with the scan tomorrow, I hope it goes well :hugs:

I am so exhausted this evening, it's been a really full-on day. Definitely an early night for me!!


----------



## krissi

Well all seems ok at the moment thanks for all the support I would be a wreck without u all xx no more spotting but I have put a pad on just in case and have told db no sex for a while which he was from impressed with but that's tough. I am hoping that was the cause as we dtd quite a bit since finding out (sorry for tmi)


----------



## Angelique

Krissi, hope all goes perfectly for you, I am sure all is well... 

Darling, thanks for all the info on spotting....


Ok ladies...... Please tell me this is normal.... 

Even before my pregnancy for MONTHS I have had lots of problems with pain in my hip area, that radiated down into my butt. I have been told it is either from my sciatic nerve, or from when I fractured my spine... no biggie, I take motrin and deal with it... but now that I am pregnant, i have the same pain, occasionally, surprisingly not as often, but still do, but I don't take Motrin, I just deal.... well I have been getting these tugging feelings in my ovaries area, like it feels when I ovulate, idk if you guys feel it or not, but I have since I was a teenager. anyway, it lasts anywhere from minutes to a hour or 2, and is very sporadic, never constant, and I have no bleeding or anything like that.... 

BUT

I am starting to freak cuz I started reading about tubal pregnancies.... I have none of the things that increase the risks, like endometriosis, or PID, or surgeries, but I don't like this feeling that something could be wrong, and I can't find when it is most commonly diagnosed, or anything like that.... Other than these few twinges (which I hope is my body and hormones stretching things) I have few symptoms besides milk cravings and extreme fatique...


Please tell me my pregnant brain is inventing things.... or should I call and bug the doc? I don't wanna call unless I have to.... but I dont' know!!!!


----------



## krissi

Didnt want to read and run babe, I am so niave at all this I have no advice to offer but just wanted to send massive hugs and I hope one of the other girls is more helpful xxx

No more spotting this morning and tested again and still saying 3+ so reassured for now xx


----------



## Waitress

Angelique, I am all about asking the professionals - EVERYTHING! You're obviously worried and the worst they can do (which would be the best result for you) is to tell you there is nothing connected and to stop worrying. If there IS a reason for concern then at least you've highlighted it early.

So I would go and see your doctor - you've got a little baby to support for the next 7 months - we need that back and pelvis working well! At the very least it will put your mind at ease.

I hope it all goes well - keep us posted.

xx:hugs:


----------



## Darling

Angelique first things first.. :hugs:

My mother had Sciatica and that's exactly as she described it. That's nasty. Have you considered looking into alternative remedies? Not all but I'm sure there's a fair few things you could try that are safe to take in pregnancy. 

Re the pulling in your ovaries.. I had the same tugging pulling feeling behind my belly button and it was my 'tap on the shoulder' that made me test for pregnancy. Other than that my symptoms were practically non-existent, but I recognised that feeling from being pregnant (only I previously experienced it much later on). The fact you've been reading about tubal pregnancies is obviously going to effect you and I think you're more likely to find it's just your body gearing up to do it all over again. I think everything happens faster in subsequent pregnancies because your body has done it before. 

If you're in any doubt whatsoever, call your doctor hon. Xxx


----------



## Darling

Krissi that is good news! So glad to hear you're ok. I think if it wasn't you'd still be experiencing it and it would just get heavier and heavier . I'm relieved to hear it's stopped. :hugs:


----------



## Darling

Good morning everyone! It is a good morning here. It's bitterly cold but the sky is blue and I dont feel sick in the mornings!! Happy daisies! Just watching Postman Pat with my children, then it's off to nursery!


----------



## berniegroves

Waitress - So pleased your scan went well!! I really want to see the photos!! 
xx


----------



## Darling

Yes me too!!! I watched 'One Born Every Minute' for the first time last night and I realised just how much this just hasn't sunk in yet! I remembered labour and thought 'Oh heck! Not that ol' chesnut again!' [Groan]


----------



## berniegroves

ha ha! Darling you make me laugh!!
I also watched One Born Every Minute and also thought 'heck....what have i gotten myself into!!' This is my first and so i am trying to not freak out at the unknown! 

x


----------



## Angelique

Good morning ladies.... Thanks for the reassurance... I am feeling much better about things , emotions got me good last night, you ladies are so sweet, I love this group!!

Ok so, new symptom..... being so exhasted to function, BUT not being able to fall asleep... probably anxiety, but it was close to 3am when I fell asleep, here it is 8am and I have been up for an hour, and I feel like I can fall asleep sitting here, well... more than normal... SO GLAD that I don't have to go to work!! haha, every day I love my decision even more... and some of the ladies I worked with that didn't cause trouble, have called to tell me they miss me. so thats nice, but still not sad I left =)

Anyway, I know many of you are WAY ahead of me timewise, so I hope you are having a wonderful day! Happy sweet peas, and almost sweet peas!!


----------



## Darling

Angelique you could ring up your old job and say that now you're a lady of leisure you fancy some nice little cakes and place an order! Bet that would ruffle a few feathers hehe! 

When I got my bfp I was stoked until about 8pm that evening when I remembered I would have to go through labour again!


----------



## krissi

I now have red spotting got a private scan this evening. Only had a spot of red blood but had a tiny bit of brown blood on pad earlier. Got backache and generally shitting myself. Saw my GP who reffered me to EPAU...... Monday at 10:30 to say I was not pleased would be an understatement, how the hell would I last til then without being a nervous wreck. So all please keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## Darling

Oh sweetheart your poor thing! Monday? Oh honey. I will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed. Try not to think the worst. We're all here for you. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Krissi - keeping everything crossed for you huni and sending lots of sticky glue your way xxx

My scan went well, saw lil bean with a heartbeat, they were happy but put me back a week! Never been put back that far before only a day! On way home felt a bit wet down below almost like i had wet myself. When i got home discovered id had a very heavy bleed. Bright red angry blood, soaked through my undies and my jeans. Rang my GP who rang EPU who said they wouldnt have me back too soon and nothing they could do just go to a&e if bleeding gets worse than a normal period. Not happy at all really bloody crap NHS for you. So back to square one...in fact this feels a million times worse as last week only had light bleed of pinkish blood and now this.

Ive never had a miscarriage so dont know what to expect if it is going to happen....sorry to be so pessimistic x

Hope you have all had good days Krissi let us know how you get on hun, be thinking of you xxx


----------



## krissi

Hi Hun was it an internal scan hopefully it was just the probe irritating the cervix and all will b fine xx 

2 more hours til my scan feels like a lifetime! No more bleeding but my back aches but different to normal. Just laying down and hoping for the best but I just have a bad feeling. I have had it since I told work yesterday that this pregnancy will go wrong I know I probably sound silly but it's just an instinct.

Anyway I have been talking to pumpkin and made a promise if he/she hangs on in there I will make sure it never wants for anything so hopefully he is listening to his
Mummy and thinks that's a good deal x will update later xxx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Krissi, sending you lots of luck and :hugs: for later. Really hoping you get the reassurance you need and that your bad feeling is just anxiety playing with your head.

Pink Sparkle, I agree with Krissi, could it be that the internal scan has just irritated the cervix or something? :shrug: Hoping it all calms down for you, you saw little one's heartbeat so seems a coincidence that you then bleed straight after the scan. Seems to point to the probe irritating something. Sending you :hugs: and hope you feel better soon x


----------



## berniegroves

I have my fingers crossed for you ladies. I'm sending lots of positive thoughts your way! 

xx


----------



## pink sparkle

No my scan wasnt internal :(

Krissi - best thing to rest and put your feet up...honestly you cant jinx things xxx


----------



## Waitress

Krissi - I have my fingers crossed for you. I hope it goes well this evening 

Pink Sparkle - I hope your bleeding has stopped and it was a one -off - keep us posted, am thinking about you.

So I am attaching one of my pictures of not very much but this is our baby at 7 weeks and 1 day. My husband and I DTD twice on the last weekend of January and by the dates it makes conception the night we got drunk and had a kebab - so thats a nice story for the little one to grow up with! I said if its a girl we should call her Donna (Doner - get it?) but DH was horrified. Sorry about the quality of the picture - its a photo of a photo!

I did some reading on my suspected heart shaped uterus and because this is the new non-worrying me (I am keeping my promise Darling!) I haven't allowed myself to get too wound up about some of the possibilities. I did go to the doctor today who said "Oh well, you were never going to be straight forward were you?" and he told me not to think about it till my 12 week scan as there is nothing that can be done and my risks till then are the same as any other. At the 12 week scan they will check and see if it IS shaped that way and likely to impact the baby's growth etc.

For those that don't know babies can find it hard to fully grow in a heart shaped uterus and have to be delivered early, usually by CS as they don't have room to turn and are often breech. 

I also watched OBEM last night. If I was in labour and my DH was on his Nintendo (my DH doesn't have one btw!) then I would be delivering in prison because I would KILL HIM!!

I hope everyone else is ok today xx

Leeze - I bought some maternity jeans today. I am determined to stay in skinny jeans as long as possible but don't want the button cutting in to my little blueberry so I caved and bought them. Sooo comfortable!
 



Attached Files:







Scan pic 1.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babylove719

Pinksparkle and Krissi I have my fingers crossed for you both. O really hope everything turns out okay. 

Hi everyone, I havnt had much to say lately, I'm glad to see that most of you are still doing well! 
No changes for me, I'm very excited to be past 6 weeks now! (but still nervous about the next 6!). I'm so glad I have my first appointment at the end of next week(still feels like a lifetime away). I've still got my lovely backache and sometimes entire lower-body ache. And the last few days I've had some nausea cone-and-go but not too bad so far, just queasiness. 

Waitress that is wonderful that your scan went well! You must be quite relieved! (at least for now lol). When I have mine next week I'll be 7+4 so I imagine my photo should look similar to that one.
I'm just so anxious to see it safely in there with it's little heart beating! I think I'll be slightly more relaxed after that! 
My good friend finds out the sex of her baby this week and I'm so jealous! 

On another note I'm getting really sick of work.. On so many levels! I'm just so uncomfortable here! I'm a preschool teacher so I've only got little child-size plastic chairs to sit in all day. My back is worse at work than on the weekends when I'm at home and can get comfortable when I start to ache. Ughh! :wacko: 

Well girls that's about all that's going on here. I'll catch up later. And I'll be looking in to check ok Krissi and Pinksparkle!! 
:flower:


----------



## krissi

Scan was external so couldn't see anything buy my lovely scan man also works at Brighton hospital so has called in a favour and I am on way now for an internal scan xx


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies! Welcome to the newbies and good luck Krissi :hugs:
I haven't been on in ages, just realised how long it's been! Been ridiculously busy lately with work and going out. So how is everyone doing?
I feel SICK. Bloody awfully sick! It started a couple of days ago and now the nausea seems to be ever-present, especially during the day. I told my personnel officer at work today cos I thought if it starts getting really bad (which I'm fairly positive it will, since it's already unpleasant and getting worse) they need to know and I need some allowances made for me. She was fantastic and said whatever I need is fine, if I need to go home, if I can't manage it's completely understandable and they'll cover me. So that made me feel good. For about 2 minutes and then I felt sick again...
Bleurgh. On the other hand, I suddenly have growing boobs! I've always had small boobs and now this is all rather surreal! Hubby seems delighted with them :haha: I did say he should enjoy it while it lasts though, they won't be hanging around after bubba's born!
Ooh my little bean is now a blueberry!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi again girls :flower:

Pielette, so your boobs have grown at 7 weeks eh? Mine haven't changed at all yet so maybe next week :haha: They do have quite a few extra veins though!

Krissi and Pink Sparkle, hope you're both ok :hugs: Krissi, let us know how internal scan goes x


----------



## Angelique

Krissi, and Pink sparkle, I am praying for you both!!!


----------



## krissi

Just had scan baby in right place and he couldn't c any free fluid he thinks he saw a fetal pole and heartbeat but couldn't get clear circle to do measurement so has put a question mark on dates could only be 5 + but has booked me for another scan next tuesday morning


----------



## pink sparkle

Thats great news xxx


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies :hi:

Krissi and Pink Sparkle - I got everything crossed for you both. We read so much about spotting and bleeding being a normal part of pregnancy for so many women but when it happens to us we can't help but worry, can we? And then you get told not to worry, and that's so hard too, isn't it? It's great you're both getting it checked out - I hope you got some big strong arms close by to wrap around you and comfort you - and hopefully those little beans are just nestling in and getting themselves a nice comfy home for the months ahead. 

Waitress - lovely to see your scan pic, thanks for sharing

I'm feeling so exhausted today and very vacant in my head. Work is a major drag (nothing in particular, just having to be there!!!). I hate counting the minutes until home time but that's what I'm doing at the moment. I'm definitely having an early night tonight!! 

Hi to everyone else - let's get through these next few weeks together :hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Krissi, great news :thumbup: Good that you're having another scan next week too.

I have a question though and sorry if I sound dumb - what is the fetal pole?

Leeze, I'm with you, probably having an early night tonight. Very tired today, first day I've felt like it. Got to be up for work earlier tomorrow too so worth bedding down early I think x


----------



## krissi

I have no idea Hun lol!!!


----------



## Waitress

I think the foetal pole is what they call the baby at this stage - before it becomes the foetus?

My scan report said "1 live foetal pole, heartbeat seen and heard".

I think thats right!


----------



## babylove719

Hey Waitress,(any anyone else!) I hope you don't mind me asking you a personal question. I just have to know how you have the time and energy to work out twice a day!! Do you work full time as well?? I used to really enjoy working out. I used to go to the gym for classes like zumba and aerobics 3-5 times a week as well as running outdoors with my husband 2-5 miles on other day. I always said that I wanted to be an active and fit pregnant woman and not gain more weight than needed, but since I've gotten my bfp I haven't felt like doing anything at all!! and it's only gotten worse. I work 8-9 hours a day and I'm not comfortable while there because I'm a preschool teacher so I'm either standing alot or sitting in hard child-size chairs. By the time my work-day ends, I am sore, achey, and tired and just want to sit and relax. 

I don't know how to get back into being more active!!!


----------



## babylove719

oh, oops I just meant to put that above post in the thread on First Tri talking about exercise while pregnant.... didn't realize I was still in this thread!? sorry. LOL At least you're on this thread also Waitress :flower:


----------



## Waitress

I don't work anymore - I sold my business and became a full time triathlete a year ago. Plan was to get fit and healthy and then try for a baby - and here I am!

I have no idea how anyone who works even part time or looks after children let alone has a fulltime job and then a house to run has any energy to do exercise! I do it regularly because that has been my "job" for so long. But I pretty much rest up the rest of the time. I can't concentrate on anything I'm so tired all the time!

If you're working full time I take my hat off to you. If you're working AND exercising, you're superwoman!

xx


----------



## Angelique

The fetal pole is a thickening on the margin of the yolk sac of a fetus during pregnancy. It is usually identified at 6.5 weeks with abdominal ultrasound imaging, and 6 weeks with vaginal ultrasound imaging. However it is quite normal for the fetal pole to not be visible until about 9 weeks. The fetal pole may be seen at 2&#8211;4 mm crown-rump length (CRL), and heart motion is often detected when it is seen. In the embryo, the heartbeat is seen as a regular flutter, which should be first evident at 5 mm CRL. If the embryo is less than 5 mm CRL, it is possible for it to be healthy without showing a heartbeat, though a follow up study in 5&#8211;7 days will almost always demonstrate the heartbeat.


----------



## babylove719

Thanks Waitress! I would LOVE to be superwoman! But right now I'm just not  But I'm just glad I'm making it through working for now and not out due to sickness and I hope that doesn't happen at all. I had a friend who had to miss alot of work with her all-day MS! I can't afford to do that right now, especially since I won't be working for the last few months of my pregnancy after we move across the country! 
:flower:


----------



## krissi

Well we made it through the night!!

I am going to leave my ticker as it is for now as although he said measurement looked more like 5+1 he said he couldnt get womb to play ball and get a nice circle so measurements would be off and he thinks I am more than that as he is pretty sure he saw the heartbeat and possible fetal pole which he said he wouldnt expect to see at 5+1
so will leave ticker until next scan and adjust.

So tired today, yesterday was such a long and stressful day. Woke this morning to my boobs not feeling as sore..... cue more panic lol! They still hurt to the touch but not that stinging I usually have but once I calmed down I remembered I had a morning before when they werent as sore and I did spend most of yesterday lying down so I am sure gravity plays a part in the pain. Still felt sick this morning so I am reassured and pad was clear so will see what happens once been wandering around for a bit. (Also no cramping).

I cant believe how fantastic they were at Brighton hospital compared to Haywards Heath who told me to wait until next week, they couldnt believe they said to wait as I had an eptopic pregnancy 12 years ago and my tube is blocked, they said is was ridiculous to tell me to wait. Anyway the importnat thing was I was seen and he said I am to be scanned next week for reassurance and not because he suspects problems so I am happy with that. And thanks to Clinic Nine who got me in at Brighton so at least the £95 spent on a scan where I couldnt see anyhting wasnt a waste as I did get the scan eventually.

I did have to keep shouting at my mum and Paul though as the room with the internal scanner was wierdly set up and they both stood near the not so nice view end until I refused to let them scan me til they both moved up head end, scan man thought this was very funny but at least it lightened the mood.

Not sure what I am doing today, I am supposed to be on a double shift (8:30 til 9pm) but work have been fab and said last night not to worry about today so I have asked whether I can still come in but leave it til mid morning as I am just shattered and I personally want to make sure all is Ok when I have been moving around before I take myself off for a 30 min car drive.

Thank you so much for all the reassurance and hugs yesterday girls xxx


----------



## Leeze

great you're feeling a bit better today Krissi, and I'm glad you had a more positive experience at the Brighton hospital

Babylove - I'm still doing a little bit of exercise, but all I can manage is swimming for about half an hour at a time.

Angelique - Interesting info about the foetal pole. I've got my scan this Friday (should be 6 weeks and 4 days) so let's see what they say!

Waitress - I'm finding it really difficult to concentrate on anything too. Everything is such a struggle

Nat - I slept for 9 hours last night and am still feeling absolutely exhausted today. I've decided for the next few weeks I'm going to make a real effort to get a good night's sleep every night (9-10 hours). Normally I manage on about 7 and then catch up at the weekend but my body is telling me there is no way I can do that! Am feeing quite icky today - not quite sick but very out of sorts! Trying to stay positive and push through it


----------



## berniegroves

Hi Everyone, 
Krissi - Am so glad you are feeling better. I hope the scan next week goes well and can put your mind at rest. 

BabyLove - I am overweight but did exercsie on a regular basis before BFP. But now i am soooo tired! I work-full time also and by the time i get home i am in a zombie like state! I managed to go for one run last week (20 minutes) and this week i have been twice but am paying for it as i have never felt so tired!! 

Waitress - I'm glad the scan went well, as you say try not to worry about things you can't control and wait to see what is said at your 12 week scan. 
Oh and i agree that the husband on OBEM would have been dead if he was with me! I was shouting at him on the TV (yes my hormones are all over the place!) as i thought he was terrible!!

I too am feeing very SICK! It is getting worse everyday!!! At the moment i haven't actually been sick, but i think my body may be building up to that as i really do feel awful all day long! I am just about hanging in there at work, but if this carries on i'll have to take some time off which i really don't want to do! 
My boobs have also grown (they were already 34GG!!!) so are massive and are quite tender! I was almost in tears in M&S when trying on maternity bras as they are all so unattractive in my sizes. I feel like i'm an old woman! And they give me no shape at all so i am feeling a bit down about that. 

Does anyone else have raging hormones??? The smallest thing is sending me over the edge into pure anger or into tears!! Whats worse is only hubby and one work friend know so everyone else just thinks i am crazy!! 

How is everyone feeling?

I have a scan on Friday which i am excited about but also very nervous. 

Hope everyone is okay
x


----------



## babylove719

Hi ladies how are we today? I'm alright, although I was woken In the middle of the night by my back feeling cramped :-/ I hope all this back stuff doesn't mean that I will have back troubles my whole Pregnancy. 

Ok so I need to have a tiny vent for a moment and I hope you all don't think Im nuts. As I mentioned when discussing gender I have ALWAYS wanted a girl. I long for a baby girl and I feel like I know how to be a great mommy to a daughter. (yes I will love a boy as well and adapt to the idea don't worry!) so anyway in the last 4 years I have seen 7 of my friends have babies. Out of my friends, they've ALL had girls, yes, my 7 friends had SEVEN girls. The most recent one just found out today that hers will be a girl. While I'm happy for my friend I can't help the feeling that I'm going to be the one that breaks the cycle and end up with a boy. Wouldn't that just be ironic! It just seems like so many girls being born just within the people I know, it has to start evening out somewhere right?! Ok little vent over, thanks for listening, please don't think I am shallow and pathetic. :shrug:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope everyone is well today.

I've had a bit more of a 'gripey crampy' day today, which freaked me out a bit earlier :wacko: Just had a lot of little crampy twinges but actually think it may have been wind :blush: I seem to be suffering a fair bit with this!

Can I just ask ladies, how come so many of you are having early scans? I understand having them after having spotting etc but there seem to be a lot of ladies on First Tri having scans before the usual 12 weeks. My doc said I wouldn't get this unless I had any problems (and obviously I'd prefer not to have any problems anyway!) Are you all booking them privately? x


----------



## krissi

Even before spotting hunni decided on a private scan mainly ad I am going to Spain at about 12 weeks so wanted to know all ok first mine cost £95 xxx


----------



## Leeze

Babylove - I don't think that's a crazy or shallow thought. It sounds like you really want a girl (I'd definitely prefer a girl too) - and you're looking for signs around you about this. I guess thinking logically, the fact that your friends all had girls wouldn't really have any influence on what gender you have, but I can see why you would think that you would be the only one to have a boy (natural worry). All the children in my family are boys - there's 5 of them - this convinces me I'll probably have a boy too - but I guess we really won't know until later on!! Ideally I'd like one of each but that's off in the future. At the moment I'm mostly focused on getting through each week!!!!

Nat - I'm having an early scan because I had a m/c the last time. I think I would pay to have one privately otherwise because the thought of waiting nearly 6 weeks longer to have a scan feels like way too long! I'm still occasionally getting cramps and I had one yesterday that felt similar to an AF cramp and really freaked me out. But, I'm trying to keep myself calm and remind myself that this is all normal!! Apparently a lot of women feel like AF is about to come for a significant part of the pregnancy, and cramping a lot early on is pretty normal (unless very painful or with heavy bleeding). I've had quite a lot of wind too (from both ends!!!) 

Bernie - I've been feeling pretty sick today and was totally off my lunch. It was a homemade chicken casserole and I just couldn't face it. The chicken tasted really rubbery and chewy and the vegetables all slimy. I ended up going to the shop and buying a little snack pack with crackers, ham and cheese in. This was lovely and went down very well!! I'm definitely feeling the hormones, I pretty much isolated myself at work today because I couldn't cope with being around other people. I'm looking forward to getting past 12 weeks and telling everyone at work so they understand a bit better!!

Oh, and I bought a maternity dress off ebay that arrived yesterday - and I tried it on. It was a lovely experience!!! I've still got serious bloating so when I put it on I had a definite bump.


----------



## hippylittlej

How stupid was I not to see the thread had moved, I thought it had been locked..doh!

Hope everyone is still doing ok.


----------



## Angelique

Babylove, I am exactly the same way, I have 2 girls now, and can't see myself with a boy.... I just can't see it... and it scares me so bad!! I know I will love him if this baby is a boy, but I have the same feelings you do.... all the babies on my hubbies side are girls, and my house is filled with pink and princesses, and dance class and softball.... where would a boy fit?? 

anyway, its perfectly natural... I think a lot of us have those emotions and strong feelings about gender....



on another note, I have been thinking about boy and girl names for my little one..... I already know if its a boy he will be Peyton Darrin (after DH, its a family thing to have dads 1st name as middle name for the 1st boy) 
and if its a girl, I just really don't know, I am thinking of Lilly, or Maymie(family name) with a middle name of Paige.... or I really like the name Aribella, or Erienne.... any suggestions would be lovely


----------



## Darling

When I had my son, I was in shock because he was a 'he' and I was thrown into panic. I couldn't bear to be without him. He is so cuddly and loving. A real handful but I wouldn't swap him for all the tea in China!


----------



## pink sparkle

I agree with you darling about boys being so loving!

I have a girl and a boy...it has been much easier having a boy than a girl, he has always slept better, been very relaxed and generally a much happier baby than my daughter, she was just very hard work from day one. Obviously i love them both and wouldnt change either of them for the world but my daughter is daddys lil princess and son is defo a mummys boy so loving and cuddly but saying that he is only 18 months so ive got the naughtiness to come! My mum says they are easier babies but harder work growing up...time will tell! xxx

Angelique - i love American names unfortunately the hubby not to keen. I love Aubrey,Brianne, Macey ooo i could probably go on and on. I love Brody for a boy too x


----------



## Nat0619

Evening ladies :flower:

Did anyone watch '23 week babies - the price of life' just on bbc2?

Very, very sad in parts but then lovely to see one little baby make it and go home :thumbup:


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Angelique: My sister's name is Ariane, similar to the one you like.

Feeling tightness today, no sicky feeling today (had it yesterday).

This pregnant lady at the gym kept staring at me, do you think she knew my secret :)


----------



## Angelique

Ariane is beautiful, I like that a lot..... thanks

So since we are all about the sweet pea stage, I found this lovely pic to be my profile pic for now.... I just LOVE these pics of babies =)

Its supposed to be a baby in a sweet pea pod... I just think its cute lol


----------



## berniegroves

Hi Ladies, 
Leeze - Glad it isn't just me feeling sick all day! Mine is really getting worse each day at the moment. Not sure i'll be able to handle work much longer if it carries on like this!! 

Nat - We are paying for a private scan, as i am a born worrier and needed to know ASAP that the jellybean was in there! I couldn't stand waiting for another 4 or 5 weeks for the 12 week scan! Ours is costing us £99 but i think it will be money well spent if it give me peace of mind for a few hours! lol! 

I also really want a girl, but just the fact i want a girl is making me think i'm bound to have a boy! I know logically it is 50-50 chance of either! And don't get me wrong if i had a little boy i would love him more than anything, but i have always wanted a girl. 

How is everyone else doing?
x


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been around. Things are not progressing very well for me and it looks like I might miscarry again so I didn't want to bring everyone down. I'm still checking in on you to see how you are doing though.


----------



## krissi

So sorry hun xx you come in here and get support we r all here for each other good and bad xx


----------



## pink sparkle

krissi said:


> So sorry hun xx you come in here and get support we r all here for each other good and bad xx

couldnt have said it any better myself :hugs: xxx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Girlnextdoor, so sorry hun :hugs: I second what the other girls say, we are all here for you :hugs:

x


----------



## Pielette

I'm so sorry Girlnextdoor. Keeping everything crossed for you, and we're always here if you need to talk.
I'm still feeling rather sick and now quite hormonal. I just cried at the news. I'm actually not joking! Hubby thinks I'm a right wally :haha:
Had a rather eventful day at work, we had a chemical spillage and had to evacuate the school! 1500 kids and 100 teachers standing around on the playground watching firefighters go in and assess it! Which meant we missed Period 1 and the kids were gutted when it was declared safe at 10am! 
How's everyone doing? I'm really enjoying yoghurts right now, I used to be a bit ambivalent about them but now they're one of the few things that make me feel better.


----------



## Darling

Crystal I can only reiterate what the girls have already said. If you need a shoulder to cry on we'll happily offer you ours. If you need a hug, we'll be standing in line. We're all here for each other come what may. :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

I agree with the others - Girlnextdoor - that's what a support group is all about! :hugs::hugs: I hope you're ok 

Is anyone struggling with certain foods? I normally love food with lots of garlic and love my vegetables too but the last couple of days I've been totally off these and been really in the mood for starchy stuff like cheesy baked potatoes and pizza!! So exhausted again today. My new bedtime is 9.30 - and on that note, it's past my bedtime at 9.35. I've been sleeping for about 9 hours a night the last couple of nights and am still totally exhausted. Reminding myself it's a good sign but I'm struggling to get through each day


----------



## krissi

Yep carbs and cheese all the way for me and I hate anything dairy right now xx


----------



## Angelique

I am usually really into sweets, but lately I am wanting salty foods. and crunchy things... cereal with tons of milk is my fav new food, I am also craving Chinese food... and I craved that with prior 2 pregnancies


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Thanks girls. It means a lot to me. I am basically in a waiting pattern. The doctor has been measuring my HCG levels and they have been going up, but not very quickly like they should. I had more blood drawn today, I am turning into a human pin cushion! I should have the results tomorrow so hopefully that will give me some more idea of what is going on.


----------



## Darling

Good luck for tomorrow results. Let them be punctual and positive! Keep your chin up hun. Thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## berniegroves

Girlnextdoor - i hope your tests go well etc. let us know how you get on. i have my fingers crossed for you

I wanted to ask a question. i have my early dating scan this evening and am not sure i am supposed to have a full bladder for it. So what did all the ladies do who have had early dating scans?

x


----------



## pink sparkle

Good luck with your test results Girlnextdoor fingers crossed for you x

I have goone mad on cheese and meat and just cant even think about chocolate or spicy foods like curry, feel queasy thinking about curry..yuk!

Berniegroves - if your scans internal you have an empty bladder but if is a normal external scan its best to have a full bladder lo will be easier to spot and the picture will be better, good luck let us know how you get on x

How is everyone today? i havent had any bleeding since yesterday....everythings x'd! Feel sick again today which is of some comfort even though i feel like rubbish! x


----------



## berniegroves

I think i'll haveto call them and find out what type of scan it will be.

I have gone off a lot of foods! I can only really eat crisps, BLT sandwiches (random!), lasgne, chips, jacket potatoes with beans and cheese! Whenever i think of any other type of food i feel like i'm going to be sick!! 

Pink Sparkle - Glad the bleeding has stopped, i have my fingers crossed for you!
x


----------



## krissi

Morning girls well thank god its Friday!! 

No more spotting thank god and sickness is still there which is still reassuring. I am soooo tired looking forward to a weekend of nothing.... bliss!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Thanks Berniegroves, yes give them a call x

Krissi - so glad your doing so well, was just reading some of your journal, would it be ok if i start 'stalking' you as they put it? I dont know if i missed you first post on here but didnt realise how much you had been through to get here, truly inspired by you and so hope you have a great pregnancy! xxx


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Pink sparkle and Krissi - hooray for feeling sick and no more bleeding! both sound like very good signs :hugs: :hugs:

Girlnextdoor - fingers crossed for you today, hon. If the levels are still going up then that's a good sign - I hope you get some reassurance today :hugs:

Bernie - I've got an early scan today too - this afternoon. We can compare notes later!! good luck :hugs:

Hi everyone else - great that it's Friday!!

Glad I'm not the only one that can't get enough of cheese and potatoes right now!!!


----------



## krissi

Pink Sparkle I love stalkers more the merrier, do you have a journal I can stalk too!!


----------



## Waitress

Hi everyone,

I opened my laptop yesterday and read a post on 1st Tri about tips to avoid miscarriage and I nearly gave up on B&B there and then. Intent vs impact is a tricky thing to balance and that thread made me so MAD I knew I had to leave it for a day or so. I note with interest that it has been taken down - hurrah for common sense. Sitting still for too long can cause a miscarriage? Seriously!

I was also banned from the laptop because my MIL sent me an email that made me want to drive 200 miles and slap her. She wrote "I feel completely out of the loop. I imagine your mother is updated but we are here in the dark without any sort of daily update. You are not the only one who is anxious about this baby. Please remember this is our grandchild and given your age it may be our only one". How am I supposed to deal with that? I swear the middle finger gesture was designed for my in-laws. What sort of daily update does she want "I haven't done a pooh today" or "I had a fish finger sandwich for the first time in 15 years". It might be their only grandchild? So freakin' what! Any child is a blessing! I rang her up in the end and told her that her email had upset me, to reassure her that there is no way she could be as anxious as me and if she had wanted a lot of grandchildren then she maybe should have had more kids herself. I have to be very clear with her from the outset that this is our baby. I'm only in my 8th week - what is she going to be like when it's born? Of course my mum is updated - because she iS MY MUM!!!!!

So, apologies for all that. I am also sorry I missed what was going on with some of you. I'm hoping everything is ok for Krissi,Pinksparkle and Girlnextdoor.

Leeze & Bernie - I am looking forward to hearing your scan updates. I hope they go well :hugs:

Oh, I also had my booking appointment with my midwife yesterday - what a lovely lady. She was fabulous, I really enjoyed chatting to her although she asked me some things I wasn't exactly prepared for both in the medical history bit (they need to know all about your OH side aswell) and a couple of "How do you want to give birth?" and "Will you breastfeed" type questions. I thought "Blimey, Im just focused on getting to 12 weeks at the minute!"

Just on the food front, I am also in the savoury, salty, starchy camp. I seem to be really craving something but I'm not sure what it is. Everytime I eat something I think "this is it, this is what I've been after" but once I've eaten it I can't ever imagine eating it again. Like yesterday, I had fish finger sandwiches which i definitely thought I needed but today the thought of them makes me feel sick. The only thing I am eating a lot of is weetabix!

I've now put on 6 pounds since my BFP. And its all gut, believe me!
:hugs:


----------



## pink sparkle

Krissi - no i dont have a journal, i waffle tooooo much and no one would follow me lol! Id feel like a billy no mates lol!

Waitress - OMG at MIL i would be absolutely fuming! If she wants to know how you are why dont she pick up the phone and call you!!! I have problems with my dad and step mum, step mum loves sending me emails of the same tone..i dont update them about the children enough, i dont get the children to call them enough...errr hello you have a phone too pick it up ffs!!!!! What did your OH say about it? She is going to be a nightmare if shes moaning already! Big hugs to you hun and just DONT let ppl like that upset you, specially while your pregnant....oh god its got me going now thinking of the step mother GRRRRR! lol


----------



## babylove719

Hello ladies. I hope you are all well. What terrible news this morning about the quake and tsunami in japan! It reminds me how precious life is.

Well I'm doing alright pretty much the same (which I'm taking as a good sign) I have my backache and come-and-go mild nausea. Still haven't thrown up thank god I hate that. My bbs are very heavy and sore, particularly at night so I've started sleepin in one of those tops with a built in elastic bra and it's made sleeping a little more comfortable. Bu on that note I slept horribly last night! I kept wakin up and tossing around. It didn't help matters that my neighbors car-alarm went off three times thru the midde of the night!! 

Waitress, I too have been wary about the BnB first Tri boards. I saw that "miscarriage tips" post when it was first posted. And usually I've been staying away from those types of controversial topics but I couldn't help replyin to that one. I was just SO shocked and disgusted that someone would be so assuming to think that they have the answers on that topic. And I can't understand how some people are posting these things thinking people won't be offended! I havnt experienced a loss but I can only imagine... And being as worried as I am already! I was certainly guilty of at least half of those "rules" anyway. Ridiculous!! I was pleasantly surprised how quickly it was removed. While I was still on the computer one of the BnB administrators commented on the thread and said that it was one of the worst peices of advice she'd ever seen and offensive and she was going to remove it. 
Ughh anyway. 

I'm looking forward to hearing somethin from girlnextdoor and I hope its good news! 

I'm really sorry to hear about MIL issues and I hope they don't arise for me. Nothing like that so far. I've always gotten along with my inlaws really well. I've known them all since I was 17 lol. My MIL has been very supportive and loving so far (for the last 9years) so let's hope that doesn't change huh! My best friend is going thru HE'LL right now with her mil. She is afraid it's goin to destroy her marriage because her dh is always sticking up for his mom and choosing to beleive her over his wife! Poor thing! 

Okay girls, take care. Thank I'd the weekend is almost here!!!!!!


----------



## babylove719

Grrr awful typos!! Sorry gals I'm on my iPhone at work and it likes o change what I try to say!


----------



## Leeze

Wow, Waitress!!! Even I'm fuming about your MIL!! Does she think the world revolves around her? Well done for sticking up for yourself and telling her it like it is. You don't need the stress of having to pander to her needs as well as look after yourself. Oh, and I'm actually wearing my new maternity dress today because my gut is so bloated (and full of carbs!!!). It's a wraparound dress though so it looks ok, it's one I can grow into! It's nice and comfy though! Great to hear about your positive experience with the midwife.

Krissi - I had a little nosy peak in your journal too after what Pink Sparkle said - and I really take my hat off to you. I'd been TTC for 14 months and going more and more crazy by the minute. Well done for persevering!! 

Pink Sparkle - wow, that sounds tough with your Step-mum too. I'm a bit worried about how my Mum is going to be when I tell her. I think she will be really excited but she can be quite needy and not always good at considering other people's feelings. I swear there are a lot of people that can't see past the end of their own nose sometimes!!

Babylove - you're so right about how tragic the tsunami is - I was watching footage of it at the hospital today while waiting for my scan. Devastating - and you're right it does remind you about the preciousness and fragility of life. What a nightmare about your neighbour's car alarm!! 

Girlnextdoor - thinking of you and hoping it went ok today :hugs:

Bernie - how did your scan go? 

Hi to everyone else. Nat, how are you doing today? Any nausea yet? 

Darling and Pielette - not seen you around for a while, hope all ok? 

So, I went for my scan today. Was nerve-racking but also pretty exciting. I did get to see my little bean, definitely looks like a shrimp!! She said there was a faint heartbeat, and of course this worried me, but she said the heartbeat has to start somewhere and it wasn't a bad sign!! She put my dates back from 6 weeks and 4 days to 5 weeks and 6 days and said that often at the first scan the dates can be out by a week or even 2 weeks so not to worry about that either. Apparently my little pumpkin is 4.5mm long!!! I didn't get a picture of the scan, I guess you only get this at early scans if they're private ones maybe? She said everything looked normal, which is a huge relief. I'm celebrating with something sparkling!! Raspberry and passion fruit sparkling water!!! Lovely. My OH went to get a beer out the fridge and was a bit disappointed that all he had was 0% beer! We were both doing a 3-month no alcohol regime from 1st Jan onwards to try to help get the BFP and he's mostly been sticking to it since I got the BFP too but said he wanted a real beer to celebrate the scan - but didn't have any in the fridge. I think it's hilarious!!! Have a lovely Friday evening everyone xxx


----------



## Darling

Hi girls. Sorry I've been a bit subdued. I'm still alive and all is well. Been reading all your posts with interest, I'm just having a tough time with nausea so bad I'd prefer to be sick. My stomach is churning. I forgot how gross this feels. 

My little ladybug had her first ever ballet class today. She just walked in and danced straight away. We lost a ballet shoe en route, left teddy outside and just as the class ended she went down with a hard slam and I nearly died! She put out her hands to break her fall and they hit the floor so hard that they stung and burned her. Her poor little palms were so hot and oh did she cry! And then a lovely thing happened all the other mothers rushed to her to tell her how amazed they were that this was her first lesson and how well they thought she had done and she smiled through her tears. Then my husband and I had a meeting with her nursery manager and she said, "Well what can I say about Issy? She's wonderful!" So today was a big day for my little girl. I am so incredibly proud of her. 

Waitress - re MIL - let your dog have her!! It is incomprehensible how some people can make even the most personal of other people's journeys about them. I'm just disgusted! But you're right if you take any s*#t now you'll only be making a rod for your own back later. Start as you mean to go on and put her in her place so that she is in no doubt whatsoever!


----------



## Waitress

Darling said:


> Waitress - re MIL - let your dog have her!!

My dog can't stand her - won't go near her. I told you she was bright :haha:

Lovely story about your little girl, I can't wait to do stuff like that!

Leeze - congrats on your scan!

xx


----------



## Angelique

Darling, so cute about your little girl, mine started at 3 and she hasn't stopped dancing since, now both of my girls are in competetive dance, and I spend more on dance lessons each month than I do on my new car payment... sad, but true... I tell myself every time I make a payment, I am paying for college now, cuz am hoping it leads to a scholarship or 2.

Waitress.... Your MIL sounds like she deserved the setdown... good for you hon


As for me, so far today has by far been my worst day.... the extreme fatique I have been battling, just multiplied itself and I can litterally fall asleep standing, I am yawning now... I also have symptoms of a problem with my appendix, I went to the doc this morning, and she reccomended a colon flush... all natural so its baby safe, and lots of water, and a follow up on monday, but if it gets worse, to go to the ER. 

I also changed my appointment with my OB, and changed OB's all together after what I found out about the one I was going to see.... she recently had a malpractice suit filed against her due to a patient losing a baby, that could have been saved.... I don't know the details, but it was enough to scare me away... so I have to wait a bit longer to get in to see the doc, April 2nd, but they will do blood work the 22nd of this month, I don't mind the wait as this doc is supposed to fantastic.

anyway, just thought i would pop in, hope you all are feeling good


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Hi Ladies! I felt a little crampy last night but I think it was purely GI related and that I was just thirsty. I've had off and on nausea too, Babylove. Not enough to run to the loo but just like a lurking feeling. 

Leeze, thanks for your update. My midwife appt is next week! It sounds like from your experiences, they will at least try to find a heartbeat? DH cant come with me, what info should I gather from him in advance? Any questions you forgot to ask that you wish you would have? I am really excited and know I will feel like we're moving forward when some reassurance from the med professionals. 

Ladies, I am beginning to feel like my BB are crazy huge! I wore a tight sweater to work that probably gave me away! What a funny feeling. I am usually a B cup, I think I may need to upgrade my bra in the next couple of weeks. 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Hi ladies, I just wanted to let you know that I miscarried last night. I kind of knew on Thursday that the baby didn't seem to be "there" any more. Started bleeding last night and passed it. Thank you all for your support.


----------



## Darling

Oh Crystal I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Sorry to hear girlnextdoor. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Nat0619

Girlnextdoor, I'm so sorry hun :hugs: Thinking of you xx


----------



## Angelique

So sorry for your loss Girl!!


----------



## Leeze

Aw - Girlnextdoor - so sorry to hear that. I know how devastating this is. I hope you got some good support around you right now :hugs::hugs: - we're all here for you too


----------



## Leeze

Oh, and Birdie Dorf - my appointment wasn't a midwife appointment - it was at the hospital specifically to have an early scan because I had a m/c the last time. I think at the midwife appointment (although I've never had one) it's more to discuss the pregnancy, what scans you will have later on and if you have thought about options for the birth. Some of the others might be able to tell you more about what to expect from the midwife appointment :hugs:


----------



## Waitress

Hi Everyone,

Girlnextdoor - I am really sorry for your loss. Big hug xx

So how is everyone doing today? I've had my worst day yet. I felt so sick and lethargic all day and finding the right thing to eat is still driving me mad. Today I've had weetabix, a mango smoothie, a bacon roll, 2 rich tea biscuits and chicken salad with a jacket potato with cheddar cheese in it. I also had 2 packets of snack a jacks and I have to say they were the best thing I've eaten! I just can't get going today - I thought i might be through the worst of it by now, I'm thinking it may just be starting! My Dh is currently out walking the dog on a mission to get me a creme egg which is what I reckon i NEED now! 

The other thing I've noticed is I now have ZERO patience. I was never going to be a UN ambassador but I used to have the ability to deal with crap/idiots without losing it but these days I am just not tolerating ANYONE or anything. One of my friends is married to a complete womanising arsehole and we all know it but she can't see it. We had a couples night out on Friday - I was obviously "driving" and he went on and on about how boring I was and was really rude to the waiter and cocked up the bill (charging us more) and I told him exactly what I thought of him right there in the curry house. Then I got up and left him and my friend in the restaurant miles from home needing to get a taxi. I had to go otherwise I think I might have completely lost it. My Dh was brilliant though and gave me a big hug. I've never reacted like that before!

I bet everyone else is serene and calm not a wailing banshee like me?!
:shrug:


----------



## Darling

OMG! You have no idea what a relief it is to know it's not just me! Had the worst nausea for the past few days, so tired and lethargic (really feel I can't be arsed - which isn't me) and I've been so snappy and quite nasty at times because I just Wang to be left alone and kids aren't good at leaving you alone. And smells are just killing me now! Yeugh!!


----------



## Waitress

I'm sorry you're feeling icky too - its horrible isn't it? If I could BE sick I think it would be better but I can't. I feel sick and yet I can't stop eating. 

DH brought me back 3 creme eggs. Nice wife would say "Thank you honey". Me: "I ONLY ASKED FOR ONE YOU IDIOT!!!"

Please don't let him leave me!


----------



## berniegroves

Hi Ladies, 

GirlNextDoor -I am truly so sorry that you are going through this. We are here for any support we can offer. 

Waitress - My MIL is also a nightmare which is why we haven't told her yet! I agree with Darling....you should let your Dog have her  As long as DH is on your side i think that is all that matters. Hopefully she will back off!
And i too have no patience! I am snapping at everything (blew up at my Dad last week which i have never done before!!) and the smallest things are annoying me now!! I hope this doesn't last for the next 7 months as i'll have no friends left!!

Leeze - wasn't the scan amazing! So strange and exciting to see the little one!! Glad yours went well. 

So our scan was on Friday and it was AMAZING!! Baby was instantly visable and is currently measuring 11.4mm. She dated me at 7weeks and 2 days. But i think i am 8 weeks as i know when i ovulated, but am not too bothered at this stage. 
We could see the heartbeat and it was 161 beats per minute which was amazing to listen too!! So strong and fast!! We were given two pictures but i need to scan them into the computer still. Once i do i will post it!
I have my midwife appointment on Tuesday and am nervous about having blood taken as they always have problems. 

On the symptom side i am feeling sick a lot and have gone off about 90% of food. I also have the same as Waitress where i love something one day and then can't stomach it the next day! So annoying!! 
My boobs are massive and my back has started to hurt during the night. Apart from that i am more tired than i knew was possible. 
My friend has assured me the second trimester gets better! 

How are all you ladies? 
x


----------



## Angelique

Oh my gosh, I feel your pain... I have been the biggest WITCH, all I wanna do is sleep, and if the phone rings while I am sleeping.... heaven help us both! Hubby thinks I need to "get up and move around" which of course caused a huge fight, with me saying he is calling me fat, and all I wanna do is sleep, can't he see that I don't have the energy to go out and walk? UGH, so he got all mad and said he is just trying to help, and I said making me feel like a cow DOES NOT HELP! Even though in hind sight, he never said anything about exercising, just getting out of bed..... I feel a little bad, and now he is at work, and I can't apologize till morning...


----------



## Darling

Oops! Oh dear. I hear you Angelique! Lol. :hugs: Well that sounds exactly like me. Somewhere I know I'm being an absolute cow but I stubbornly carry on anyway. My children are bearing the brunt though because they keep on, "Can I have this?" and "Can you get me that?" Grrr! :growlmad: I'm like something from Nanny McPhee! I have stubbornly stuck to the sofa for dear life the last few days lol. Ugh! I hope it passes quickly, I honestly couldn't bear another 5 weeks of this! 

Well not much to report really. I can't be bothered! I'm tired! I feel sick! And I'm a grumpy cow! :-(

How's everyone else? 

Perhaps we can change the name of this thread to 'Psycho Mummies' or something!? Gaaah! Save me from myself!!!! :dohh:


----------



## krissi

OK girlies I know I shouldnt have tested again but freaking out right now as the line on the test is lighter than before!! It came up straight away and no squinting required but I am freaking out!!


----------



## Darling

Crystal hope you're ok? Thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## Darling

Krissi honey. Found this:-

Is a Lighter Colored Home Pregnancy Test Line a Sign of Miscarriage?
Question: Is a Lighter Colored Home Pregnancy Test Line a Sign of Miscarriage?
Home pregnancy test lines show up -- or don't -- based on the detection of the hormone hCG in your urine. When hCG is present, the test will return a positive result for pregnancy, and when hCG is not present, the test comes back negative. Given that hCG levels increase exponentially during early pregnancy, doesn't that mean the pregnancy test line should get darker and darker if the pregnancy is normal?

Answer:
In actuality, things are not that simple. Although a home pregnancy test line would probably be darker when the urine has a higher concentration of hCG, taking multiple home pregnancy tests to check the color of the line is simply not a reliable method of monitoring development of early pregnancy. Blood is the far more reliable body fluid for monitoring hCG levels.

The reason is that blood maintains a fairly steady composition at all times, thus making it easier to monitor changes in chemicals such as hCG. In contrast, the concentration of urine will fluctuate heavily throughout the day based on how much fluid you drink, how frequently you use the restroom, and other factors. Less concentrated urine means a lighter colored home pregnancy test line.

Even though you will likely pass more hCG in your urine during the course of a day as the pregnancy progresses and your levels increase, this does not mean a home pregnancy test would necessarily reveal a darker line. A person in early pregnancy who takes a test with very concentrated urine could theoretically have a darker colored home pregnancy test line than someone in later pregnancy who tests after drinking multiple gallons of water.

In contrast, the levels of hCG in your blood would not be affected by external factors, and thus quantitative hCG blood tests over a period of days are far more reliable for monitoring hCG levels.

If you are feeling anxious about miscarriage or having any symptoms, don't waste money buying multiple home pregnancy tests (and if you can't fight the temptation, don't waste time worrying about light-colored pregnancy test lines). Instead, speak to a practitioner about finding some other form of reassurance that your pregnancy is progressing as it should, such as a blood test.

Source:

Bastian, Lori A., Kavita Nanda, Vic Hasselblad, and David Simel, "Diagnostic Efficiency of Home Pregnancy Tests." Archives of Family Medicine Sept 1998. Accessed 23 Jul 2008.p


----------



## krissi

Thank you so much Darling, your posts are always so reassuring xx

Roll on tomorrows scan!!


----------



## Darling

Not long now honey. Just try and keep your head above water today. Xx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hoping Girlnextdoor is ok :hugs:

Krissi, I still have one test in my cupboard! But I won't take it now for this reason. The last one I took was last Monday and it was really dark, so mine had got progressively darker with each one up to then. But I have since read that the lines can get fainter and have seen ladies freaking out about this but then things have been fine. A lady I speak to on here said your hormones do level out and can give fainter results. Please don't worry, just relax today and look forward to your scan tomorrow :thumbup:

I am still trying to relax about my huge lack of symptoms :wacko: I am finding I am getting a bit more tired the last few days so maybe that is now coming in a bit. But this is pretty much all I have, along with the always-there bloat and gas :blush: I can't wait to get to next Friday (25th) to see my midwife for the first time x


----------



## krissi

I have my 12 week scan date!! 14/04/11 about 12 hours before I fly to Spain phew at least its before I go!!


----------



## Nat0619

That's fab Krissi, how exciting :happydance:

I can't wait to get a scan date x


----------



## Darling

Oh Krissi!! How exciting is that?! Ace! X


----------



## Leeze

very quick hello from me as I'm about to collapse from exhaustion!! 9 hours sleep a night is clearly not enough!!!

I've just changed my ticker to the date that the nurse at the scan told me, and that got me thinking that maybe that's why some of us feel our symptoms aren't there as much as others - because it's possible our dates could be out a little bit?

I'm feeling quite sicky on and off most of the day at the moment but find that Ritz crackers help and ginger cordial (or 7-up!) - also there's bad smells everywhere I go at the moment that are not good for me!!

Krissi - good luck tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Angelique

So ladies, has anyone heard of Chia seeds? I have a friend who is a labor and delivery nurse who emailed me about this.... take a look at the article

https://www.livestrong.com/article/176424-chia-seed-benefits-for-pregnancy/

I am all for looking into something thats supposed to make me more alert, aid digestion, and help my baby's brain and eyes develop better, and help ward off gestational diabetes. I am gonna ask my doctor about them.... If you just google chia seeds, you will find a TON of info out there, they are supposed to be better than flax seeds nutrition wise. let me know what you think


----------



## Pippypepper

I'm due on Halloween too! Can I join in?


----------



## Darling

Hi Pippypepper. Welcome.


----------



## Darling

Krissi good luck today! 

Angelique that's really interesting. I've never actually heard of them before but I'll definitely be looking into them. Thank you for posting.

Leeze I know I'm avoiding the fridge and the washing up for that same reason. I had sea bass last night that dh cooked for me. Such a clean taste and so healthy perfect pregnancy food but the smell in the kitchen this morning is making me feel sick. (Didn't load the dishwasher last night). I am finding the Ginger cordial helps with mild nausea but not when it's really bad.

So how is everyone today?


----------



## krissi

Yipppee just got back from scan and saw pumpkins hear flickering away!!! They put me at 6+5 but lmp says 7+2 and going from the date they gave me at last scan I would be 6+1 today very confusing but they said to leave dates as they are for now!! So happy and thanks for the support girls xxx


----------



## Darling

Yay!!! So glad it went well. Xxx


----------



## Pielette

Krissi that's fabulous! Would absolutely love to see my little bean. 
However, there's no doubt at all that there's one in there. Sorry I haven't been on in a while ladies, I feel absolutely rotten. The past couple of days I've been off work because I am literally finding it hard to move without needing to throw up. Luckily work are really understanding and have said whatever I need is absolutely fine, their first priority is me and the baby. Which makes me feel slightly less guilty!
Eating is now a lot harder. Right at the beginning I was hungrier, now I can only take little bites of things and the stomach rolls, I have to take it very very slowly. I really hope it doesn't last after 12 weeks, normally I absolutely love my food. 
And I am so hormonal. I have cried at the news for the past week (which is understandable given what's happening in Japan), but it's also over stories about dogs and people getting burgled. I have also cried over dead animals on the side of the road and the other morning when the news on the radio confirmed that the Beckhams are having a baby girl, I cried again! Hubby thinks I'm hilarious and swears he's going to remember that one and tease me about it when bubba's here. 
How is everyone else doing? I'm so so sorry for your loss Girlnextdoor. 
I'm avoiding First Tri a little with all these miscarriage threads; let's face it, there's precious little any of us can do to avoid it. If it's going to happen, it's going to happen, but I'm not going to worry about it because I'd be losing that special time I have with my little bean. If I am going to lose him/her, at least I can look back and think, 'I made the most of the little time we had together.'


----------



## Waitress

Krissi - brilliant news! Don't worry too much about the dates - I think they all even out in the end. So happy for you:hugs:

Hey Darling - sorry you're still feeling bad. My queasiness is coming and going but it hasn't affected my appetite. I am still eating A LOT. I can't stop and its bothering me. I've gone right off fish which I used to eat a lot of so I feel like I'm just eating really unhealthily. The thing thats bothering me most is my lack of motivation _ i just can't get going at all. I'm still running and swimming but I'm just "doing" it. Every other minute of the day I'm just sitting down or sleeping!

As you know, we are trying to sell our house but something weird has happened with me and my head. Everytime I try and look at the house we want to buy, or I speak to the estate agents about selling this house, I feel sick. I can't look at sofas or anything I was excited about before without feeling ill. Its the strangest thing. Its like I'm connecting moving with being sick and I can't focus on it because of that. 

Other than that I get the odd little pull in my lower tummy and a few little pains in one side from time to time but nothing else - just a growing tummy!


----------



## krissi

Pielette so sorry little one is making you so sick heres hoping it will pass very soon x

Welcome pippypepper!!

Lol Waitress perhaps baby is saying it doesn't like that house xx


----------



## Waitress

krissi said:


> Lol Waitress perhaps baby is saying it doesn't like that house xx


Ha ha! It's a possibility. If I vomit when I see my MIL next I'll know to trust it's judgement :)


----------



## Darling

Hehehe!!! If you vomit on MIL you'll know it's good judgement!


----------



## krissi

PMSL Waitress and Darling


----------



## Darling

Lol. If you can get the dog to wee on her foot as well I think you could really make some progress!! ;-D


----------



## Waitress

Darling said:


> Lol. If you can get the dog to wee on her foot as well I think you could really make some progress!! ;-D

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

The bloody woman has emailed me again today. Pick up the phone woman!!! She rang my DH last night, didn't ask to speak to me but asked him 49 questions about me and then has emailed me this morning to ask me the exact same things. My husband is so tolerant of her it drives me mad. But then, I married a tolerant man for a reason I suppose :winkwink:


----------



## Darling

I would explain to him that your hormones are playing havoc with you at the moment and you're worried you're going to lose the plot with her! If he doesn't kick her into touch now it will just get worse and by the time little one arrives you'll be ready with a nervous twitch, a maniacal grin and a shovel!!! Lol. In the meantime get your dog practicing it's aim! I'm getting cross for you! Just who the hell does she think she is? The Queen? Grrr!

Pielette you poor thing. I have suffered with nausea so bad I've wished for sickness to bring some relief but in all seriousness it must be worse for you. Thinking of you honey. Its not forever.


----------



## Pielette

Aw thanks ladies. Don't get me wrong, I'll put up with anything for this pregnancy, but I am thinking roll on 12 weeks! My mum's bringing me over some ginger sweets in a bit to see if they help. Fingers crossed!
Waitress, your MIL sounds like a right pain! My mum often texts me to ask how I'm doing but she's my mum at the end of the day. I'd be irritated with my MIL saying she felt 'left out'. There's no way in hell I'd be ringing her and saying did you know I had bad heartburn this morning? I mean come on!


----------



## Waitress

The thing is, if we had a close relationship in the past it would be a lot easier but she has never given a toss about me before so trying to be best buddies now I'm pregnant just isn't going to work.

I know she'll be my baby's grandma and all of the stuff that goes with that but I will never be close to her because of how indifferent she has been to me for the last 9 years. She can't just "love" me now I'm pregnant, it doesn't work like that. She has been critical of my choices (to work rather than have kids) and pretty spiteful in her comments about how I've chosen to spend the money I've earned but that hasn't stopped her coming on nice holidays with us or overstaying her welcome at our home. I have bitten my tongue previously but I'm just not going to do it anymore. I knew when I got married it wasn't going to be great (they kicked up a stink about us not getting married in a church and threatened not to come) but my husband is amazing (especially as his parents are such a bloody nightmare) and I thought I could handle it. Now I can see it is likely to get worse.

Thanks for letting me share about it - I'm trying not to moan but its nice to have some form of outlet. It does upset me that things aren't great but now I have a baby to focus on and I am not letting my in laws ruin it for me by making it about them. Right now it seems to be the biggest issue I've got so life isn't so bad! :flower:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Krissi, brilliant news about the scan :thumbup: Will be interesting to see if they change dates again at your 12 week scan.

Waitress, sorry to hear about all your MIL woes :wacko: I'm pretty lucky in that respect I think, OH's mum is pretty good, leaves us to it most of the time. And this is despite her living just down the road from us :wacko: I do have a slight concern about this when :baby: arrives, I just hope she's not going to be popping in all the time. Particularly as my mum and dad live about 30 mins drive away, I want to ensure my parents see as much of :baby: as OH's do.

Sorry to hear some of you ladies are feeling rotten. I've still had hardly any nausea to speak of, maybe a few short spells of slight waves over the past few days, but they soon pass. I have found I have gone off some foods though and am partial to others (cheese lately - yum!) I am starting to feel more tired now though, finding I am getting tired earlier at night and am shattered now after work today. Has anyone else got a stuffy nose?? I've had one on and off for several days now. Thought I had a cold over the weekend but it's coming and going so not sure it is one :shrug:

x


----------



## Angelique

Krissi, so cool about your scan, I so badly wanna see mine!! Honestly I wanna know if there is just 1 in there.... starting to wonder.... I haven't been super sick or anything like that, but Waitress, I know what you mean about the total lack of motivation.... all I wanna do is sleep.... and during the day thats all great and dandy, but at night, even though I am so exhausted it hurts, I can not fall asleep. I have been forcing myself to NOT take naps, and to go walking but its not helping, its just making it worse. I used to take melatonin at night, but I went off it when I got my BFP

sigh.... I feel for you ladies with the nausea, I have never thrown up in my life, that I can remember, but I do know what the nauseated feeling feels like and its bad.


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Krissi - that's fantastic news about your scan :happydance: - I had my dates put back too by 5 days - apparently it's often out by about a week when you go for the scan. I guess it's partly to do with when you ovulated but also how long it takes to implant, maybe? I know I O'd about CD17 so that would easily put me back 3 days from the LMP. So, I'm now officially due on 5th November (Bonfire night in the UK)!!

Pielette - sorry to hear you're feeling so rough. That sounds hideous. I've been feeling a bit sick but mostly around bad smells - and I'm also really exhausted from about 3pm onwards most days and am finding it really hard to get up in the mornings. I'm eating a lot though, no problems there really! Although am generally drawn to kiddie food at the moment - chicken nuggets, chips, ketchup, crisps, cheese, crackers, little fromage frais pots, little smoothie cartons - my OH is laughing at me a lot about this as normally I'm pretty healthy. 

Phew - that's about as much as I can manage - need to go for a lie down now!!!! :haha:

Hi everyone else, chat soon :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

forgot to say - welcome Pippypepper :flower:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Hi ladies, thanks for all your concerns. I really appreciate it. The shock wore off for me yesterday and grieving hit full force. I'm going to pull out of this thread now because it is too difficult for me at this time. I wish you all H&H 9 months and look forward to being back in the first tri soon.


----------



## Darling

Understand completely. Wishing you all the love and light in the world sweetheart! Blessings. Xxx


----------



## krissi

Girlnextdoor sending you love and hugs xx


----------



## Darling

Morning ladies! I'm feeling particularly smug this morning! I was up for a lot of the night with my little guy who had a high fever (bizarrely now gone and no other symptoms!) and couldn't go back to sleep. My little girl was really excited this morning about staying for lunch at nursery (so couldn't get out of that!) so I had to drag my sorry arse out of bed to take her to nursery and I took my little guy to the park in spite of exhaustion and nausea! Sigh! I am Supermommy! (Well for this morning at least!) Now chilling out on the sofa with a cup of Ovaltine and a hot cross bun! No psycho mommies here!!


----------



## krissi

I would so love a day on the sofa ooohh and the hot cross bun sounds good too!!

Had a rubbish evening yesterday and fell out with DB who asked me to cook a meal and for it to be ready for 7pm, he came back at 6:50 and said he had to pop out again and would be 20 mins, cue meltdown for having to keep dinner warm!

Maybe a bit OTT but I then asked him to run me a bath as had to nip to shop which he forgot to do so all in all was a total moody cow last night. Hoping for a btter night tonight although I was looking forward to a quiet one and had totally forgotten we were going to his sisters for dinner... doh!!!


----------



## Darling

Honestly I so know what that's like. Roll on second trimester and we'll all feel normal again (but can still blame everything on pregnancy at will :haha:) I'm spending a lot of time trying to wriggle out of commitments because I just don't want to have to do anything in the evenings especially when I don't know how I'm going to feel. Another reason why second trimester is better is that most people know you're pregnant so expect less of you socially. X


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies! How is everyone?
I dragged myself into work again and honestly, thought I wasn't going to make it to the end of the day! I was so grateful to get through my last lesson. I'm so irritable right now as well, I've got very little patience with the kids. Sometimes I'm having to actually tell myself to take a deep breath before answering... otherwise I bite their heads off. But honestly, stop with the stupid questions!
I'm so sick of feeling sick. I've got anti-sickness bands now so I'm wearing those pretty much constantly, they're a bit weird though and quite thick, I thought they'd be thin. Had to take my cardigan off cos I was too hot at work and I did wonder if anybody spotted them and thought eh? Still, couldn't really care less if anyone works it out.
Darling, congrats on being a super chilled mum! Mmm hot cross buns... Actually that's a thought that doesn't turn my stomach. Something to consider!


----------



## Angelique

Hi ladies... Darling, I don't know how you do it with 2 little ones... ugh I feel like an old lady here I keep reading posts about toddlers and small children, and my "baby" turns 8 in a week and a half... anyone else have a large age gap like I do? 

Ok ladies I have a question.... I am still having that terrible pain in my ovary area on my right side.... I don't think its ectopic... ok I am praying its not, but i am thinking more along the lines of an ovarian cyst.... should I call and tell the doc that I am having this pain? maybe I will get a scan... to check on the baby.... I don't know if I should because its not constant, it was here bad this morning, and now its faded away, but it worries me that it COULD be Tubal... 

I did have these pains before I ever ended up pregnant.... just with the scare of tubal pregnancy I am stressed about it.


----------



## Angelique

Oh and I forgot to mention.... I have a job interview Friday... I must be crazy, but I really do need the money, as my kids are involved in a lot of activities... anyway... here is to hoping it will be a good one!


----------



## Pielette

I wouldn't have thought it was ectopic, don't you get intense shoulder pain with that? And I don't think ectopics generally last as long as 7 weeks, usually it gives itself away earlier than that.
I would suggest going to see the doc though, if nothing else for your peace of mind! If you had it before you got pregnant it probably has nothing to do with it.
Ooh good luck for the job interview! What's the job?


----------



## Waitress

Angelique - DEFINITELY call your doctor. Its obviously causing you discomfort so you should get it checked out asap. Good luck in your job interview!

I've had a weird day today - up early feeling great but that wore off by lunchtime and I've felt crappy all afternoon. I haven't even go the worst MIL in the world if that thread in First Tri is anything to go by. I saw you commented on that one Pielette. "Cripes" is all I can say :(

My friend had a 20 week scan today and the pictures she sent me are unbelievable. She said that in Aberdeen they don't tell you the sex of the child - is that a Trust decision in the UK does anyone know? i thought if you wanted to know they'd tell you wherever you go but I could be wrong?


----------



## Pielette

I know! I was sitting here thinking what the hell?! If hubby even suggested that to me I'd wonder where his marbles had gone!
They don't tell you the sex in Aberdeen? How weird. I've never heard of that one before. Surely it's your decision to know or not?


----------



## Darling

Angelique - I'm with Waitress. If you're in any doubt call your doctor. Better to be safe than sorry. If you had the pain before then it's sounds as though it's unrelated to the pregnancy but it still needs checking out. Re my little ones - I had a good day today lol! Good luck with your interview on Friday. Go you! You don't waste time do you?! ;-)

Pielette - How is the sickness? I do hope you feel better. For me it's just acidity and gas. Horrible! I drank a glass of cola today and was stunned as the belches I managed to produce! Lol. It really helped me out. 

Waitress - I didn't see that thread. I'm going to sneak over and take a peak! How's the hag? ;-D xx

How's everyone else?


----------



## Darling

Whoa!!! How weird is that? OMG! I couldn't possibly comment on the thread (well done Pielette!) because I'd just want to say 'run away now while you still can run!' lol. Poor, poor girl! What a creepy situation to be faced with! While I respect other people's religious views (providing they do not infringe upon other people human rights) that kind of extremism really creeps me out!


----------



## Pielette

What I found the strangest was simply that she wasn't going 'what the hell?!' Cos that would be my first reaction! And my hubby's too!


----------



## Waitress

I'm sorry but my husband would be getting a knee in the balls for plotting with his mother to get me to enter into such a weird deal, then I'd be sending the money back ripped up (just to prove my point) and THEN I'd be heading for the hills. Sheesh!


----------



## Waitress

I don't live in Aberdeen by the way - my friend does. I live in Bucks - I'm hoping you can find out the sex. I'm not certain I want to but I'd like to have the option!


----------



## Darling

Yeah i hear ya! I'd be hearing Dolly Parton "D.I.V.O.R.C.E." What kind of weak wally of a man would agree to that for £400! You know I mean £4m and I'd be like "Sure thing Ma!" lol ;-P


----------



## Waitress

Exactly!

I had a bit of karma happen to me today. I have noticed that I've got in the habit of telling complete strangers that I'm pregnant just because its nice to say it really and if they don't know me, then they can't tell anyone etc. So for example, I've told the odd guy at B&Q "Oh, I couldn't possibly lift that, I'm pregnant" etc.

Today I told an older lady at the gym who I see early every morning and have a little chat with. She asked me when my next race was and I said "Not for a while, I'm pregnant actually". Well, she looked HORRIFIED! All she managed to say was "Are you happy about it?" and I said "Of course, I'm not 16 you know" and she said, and this is the best bit "Thats what I meant. I wouldn't be doing it at your age, how old are you, 30, maybe 32?" I was gobsmacked. She definitely thought 32 was too old and I am way older than that. 

Makes me think announcement time is going to be interesting!! Until then, I'm keeping my trap shut!


----------



## Pielette

She looked horrified at the thought of a pregnant 32-year-old? Ok... Quite frankly not really understanding that! 
It does make me laugh, people seem to think they're entitled to have opinions on everything. Someone in first tri the other day was saying how people were making comments on the age gap between her kids. Why do other people think we want their opinions on it all? A simple congratulations would suffice!


----------



## Darling

Oh for the love of god are you kidding me!? What planet is she on? Personally I think the thirties (admittedly I maybe ever so slightly bias) is the perfectly time to have kids. I am REALLY shocked! My mother was 41 when she had me. I wonder what she would have made of that!? 32? Was she demented? Who are these people?! Grrrr! Unbelieveable!!


----------



## Leeze

a quick one from me to say hi - I wish I had the energy to read the posts you're talking about in 1st tri but I'm absolutely exhausted!!!! :haha:

Angelique - I would go get things checked out just for peace of mind xx


----------



## Dr.M

hi everyone!!! i didnt realize the thread moved!!!! I was searching the first tri boards. so nice to find my halloween sister-moms:)


----------



## Darling

Hi Dr M? Good to see you! How are you?
If you go into the user control panel to check, it will flag up new posts for all your subscribed threads so you'll never lose us again!


----------



## Angelique

Darling said:


> Angelique - I'm with Waitress. If you're in any doubt call your doctor. Better to be safe than sorry. If you had the pain before then it's sounds as though it's unrelated to the pregnancy but it still needs checking out. Re my little ones - I had a good day today lol! Good luck with your interview on Friday. Go you! You don't waste time do you?! ;-)
> 
> Pielette - How is the sickness? I do hope you feel better. For me it's just acidity and gas. Horrible! I drank a glass of cola today and was stunned as the belches I managed to produce! Lol. It really helped me out.
> 
> Waitress - I didn't see that thread. I'm going to sneak over and take a peak! How's the hag? ;-D xx
> 
> How's everyone else?

LOL no, I can't waist time if I want to keep being able to spend money like I am used to! 

Thanks everyone for the good luck wishes, the job I am applying for is in a small store, but its a franchise, IDK if they have it in the UK, but in the US its Family Dollar.... not truly a dollar store, but a discount store with some cutsie stuff. I'm interviewing for assistant store manager.... hopefully not too stressful. 

as for the doc, I will wait till the pain comes again, and try to at the very least get in to see my family doc, if not my OB... thanks again everyone


----------



## pink sparkle

Angelique - good luck with the job interview fx for you hun x

Sorry to the ladies who are feeling so sick and tired. Im not feeling too great, been having a nap midday with my ds. So not like me to sleep in the day but i soooo need it this time round! Havent had any spotting for a whole 24 hours woohoo...wont be holding my breath though keeps coming and going, just doing my head in more than anything...im done with worrying for a while. I havent been on for a while because fed up of not having anything nice and fun and optimistic to say! Have today though...got my scan date through....18th April so pretty excited about that made it feel a bit more real. Im not sure yet about whether i will book a private scan before hand, well i dont think think i will be. If things stay as they are i will just wait but if i get any heavier bleeds i will go camp out in A&E and get a nhs one. 

Have been thinking of names although i know its a lil early but i love love love the name Darcey for a girl although i will maybe change my mind a million times before lo arrives.


----------



## Darling

Pink Sparkle you'll think I'm mad but I was walking home from nursery and the name Darcey literally just entered my head. I have no idea why. I don't know anyone called Darcey. Bizarre!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Halloween Ladies :flower:

Just checking it and caught up with the thread.

Angelique, sorry to hear you're feeling a bit poorly with those pains. I think the key thing though is that you say you had them before being pregnant so they can't be anything to do with the :baby: surely. Certainly worth mentioning to the doc if they keep bothering you though. Just a note though of something I read as I have had more pains on the right side than anywhere else, only mild but I just worried they were on one side - I read something on the internet yesterday that it is common to get more pains on the right as your uterus tilts that way first as it starts growing :wacko: This reassured me and I hope that this is all it turns out to be for you :thumbup:

Waitress, your lady friend would have collapsed with disgust at me - I'm 37 in June!! And it's my first :baby:! :wacko: I think this seems to be a bad case of not 'moving with the times' - after all, years ago it probably was a lot more unusual to have children after your 20's.

Ladies, what is this thread you are all on about with the terrible MIL?? I'm intrigued :haha: x


----------



## pink sparkle

Darling - great minds think alike! A friend of a friend of a friend's little girl is called Darcey (but i dont know her only met her once) and kate off GMTV called her lil girl Darcey too, years ago now but thats where i remember hearing it first. I doubt very much ill be needing a girls name...im pretty sure it will be a boy! x


----------



## Leeze

hi everyone

pink sparkle - my scan is 18th April too!! we can be scan buddies!! :haha:

Nat - I'm 38 and having my first too - don't think I was emotionally ready before now to be honest (or with right partner!) 

Been feeling really sick today. not good with travelling on trains

we're going to tell my parents tomorrow about our little pumpkin - am excited about it but also think my Mum will probably make it be all about her so hopefully I'll be able to stay excited with her and not get too annoyed!!! 

I prob won't be on much over weekend as my parents are here for weekend - so have a good one everyone :hugs:


----------



## Dr.M

Glad to hear there are many of us in the 35+ camp. I'll be 37 when this pumpkin-my first - emerges and, like Leeze, i THANK GOD I didn't have a baby in my 20s (I was a mess and the bf of my 20s was a NIGHTMARE!). I read somewhere that people all lose boundaries when they see a pg woman or mom - sounds like it!!!!! I am so not cool with unsolicited advice.....We haven't gotten too much yet (only some fam knows, though) but I got tons when we were "trying" - so frustrating. 

I'm also sorry to hear people are feeling bad. Looks like we have maybe only another 4 weeks of this. I had a violent stomach flu last week and was so afraid it was the beginning of my having that hypersomething gravidus or super ms where you need to worry about fluids etc. Thank god just a flu. I'm uncomfortable and am not a fan of the nausea and throw-up burps. Crackers help.

Darcey is a great name. Of course, it make me think of Jane Austin :) 
We picked names long ago, and we are sticking with them: Jack William and Lila June.
Anyone else got names? Love to hear them!!!


----------



## Angelique

I am stuck on Peyton Darrin for a boy (I love the name Peyton, and Darrin is my DH's first name and its a tradition to give the oldest boy dads first name as a middle, not crazy bout it but what can ya do

for a girl, I have Lilly or Lillyanna, Arabella, Bella for short, Ariane, Erienne, I like Paige for a middle name

My 2 girls are names Kaitlyn Lorraine, and Emma Louise. so I want something to be similar, but not overused


----------



## Angelique

Nat0619 said:


> Hi Halloween Ladies :flower:
> 
> Just checking it and caught up with the thread.
> 
> Angelique, sorry to hear you're feeling a bit poorly with those pains. I think the key thing though is that you say you had them before being pregnant so they can't be anything to do with the :baby: surely. Certainly worth mentioning to the doc if they keep bothering you though. Just a note though of something I read as I have had more pains on the right side than anywhere else, only mild but I just worried they were on one side - I read something on the internet yesterday that it is common to get more pains on the right as your uterus tilts that way first as it starts growing :wacko: This reassured me and I hope that this is all it turns out to be for you :thumbup:
> 
> Waitress, your lady friend would have collapsed with disgust at me - I'm 37 in June!! And it's my first :baby:! :wacko: I think this seems to be a bad case of not 'moving with the times' - after all, years ago it probably was a lot more unusual to have children after your 20's.
> 
> Ladies, what is this thread you are all on about with the terrible MIL?? I'm intrigued :haha: x

Nat THANK YOU... thats reassuring... it really is... 

And as for age, I was feeling bad about myself, cuz I have an 8 year age gap between my "baby" and this baby, more like 8 and a half years, and EVERYONE wants to make sure I know what I am doing... 

I will be 32 this summer, and really, aside from bein a little more tired... whats the difference?? And really.... Whos business is it anyway when we have a baby, how many we have, or how old we are... ugh! people!!!!

lol sorry, end of rant



Ok so... today, I slept till noon.... no biggie, I just did, then I got up, ran my errands, spent time with a good friend and her 2 year old son, and came home... thats it, and I am so tired, and more than sleepy and physically tired, I am mentaly tired as well. I can't focus, and I don't care about things I normally do. 

I also am over the top hungry... if my stomach is empty, I can feel my blood sugar drop bad and I get dizzy... Itake a medication, metformin, for PCOS, and it keeps blood sugar low in diabetic patients, but for PCOS it breaks through the insulin resistance, my body doesn't absorbe insulin as well as others and I think my dose may be too high... but IDK, I am calling the doc in the morning. cuz I feel like crap...


HAPPY ST. PATRICKS DAY EVERYONE


----------



## krissi

Are all of us over 30?

I am 30, Angelique 32, Dr. M 36, Leeze 38, Nat 36.

Just shows that 30's are the prefect age for pregnancy!!

How are we all anyway? I am so glad its the weekend I really need to catch up on some sleep!! I have my booking appointment with midwife on Monday so have only morning to work. Working tomorrow morning and then my nephews 3rd birthday and get to tell my brothers and sisters my news... sooooo excited!!!


----------



## Darling

I think we all are! So Krissi is 30, Angelique 32, Dr. M 36, Leeze 38, Nat 36 and I'm 34 (soon to be 35:cry:) No disrespect to younger mums but I think the thirties is the ideal time for children. I have a friend who is 26, very materialistic (Victoria Beckham has it so I want it type of thing) told me they are going to ttc when on holiday in the Caribbean in September so they can tell everyone at Christmas! She's also just bought a Ford Ka convertible (two seater)! Bless her I'm sure she'll make a lovely mum but she hasn't got a clue! Lol. She's currently demanding a new Chanel handbag from her husband. They make about £40k between them both in full-time work. Her amazing MIL faithfully walks her two dogs every day so she'll be a hands-on dedicated granny. What I wouldn't give for just one grandparent like that! :dohh:
Anyway my point is the difference in maturity between us is palpable so I think 30+ is the right age. Plus you've lived you know? I know everyone matures differently. I knew a girl who had a baby at the same time as my dd, she was 18 and I was quite amazed by her maturity and dedication.

Well.. dare I say it aloud? I haven't been feeling too badly these past few days. Fingers crossed I got off lightly this time around. Certainly hope everyone else feels better soon too. It makes eating an ordeal when you feel so sick. 

Well it's another week until my first ante-natal appointment. Seems silly that I haven't seen any medics yet. Im looking forward to being given a folder with 'your pregnancy' on it. I've got a least another four weeks until scan time too. "Yawn!" :haha:


----------



## Darling

Just thinking funny how we all get on so well and are all in our thirties?! Lol


----------



## krissi

I know its great isnt it! What date is your scan Darling?


----------



## Darling

I don't know yet. Im just assuming it will be around 12 weeks. I haven't had anything in the post to say I'm booked into the hospital or anything. I guess it's just too early.


----------



## krissi

My docs did say my midwife would organise after booking app but I got the scan date through the following week but I did say I needed dates asap as was away most of April.

Whens your booking app?


----------



## Darling

On Thursday. So nearly a week. Not long now. I'm just keen to feel that I'm progressing. I expect that sounds silly. She's coming to the house. Only for the booking appointment but Im looking forward to it. I haven't told many people so I still feel a bit like I made it up you know? Lol. How are you feeling today honey? Xx


----------



## krissi

Yes I feel good today actually, sickness is not too bad (although that always scares me!!).

I know this is the longest few weeks of my life I am not very patient at the best of times, I cant wait to be at the stage where i can buy a doppler so i can check for myself whenever i like that pumpkin is ok!!


----------



## Waitress

Morning girls,

I am 38 for the record! 39 in November, first baby and never felt remotely ready or even broody before Christmas...its nice to meet some likeminded friends. All my friends who married after us all have 2 kids - every single couple - and no one has been able to grasp the fact that I wasn't ready. Not scared or too selfish, just not ready!!

I too am starting to feel a bit better - which of course has me worried and I am debating having another scan next week. My 12 week Nuchal scan is on 11th April which seems a long time to wait right now. What do you think?

I just went to meet my friend who is 20 weeks - she looks amazing. Lovely skin, great bump, she looks so pretty and happy. I can't wait for that stage!
:thumbup:


----------



## krissi

Waitress I feel exactly the same mine is 14/04 and I go on holiday the same day so would like to know all is OK before then so can cancel flight if need be.


----------



## Darling

:hugs:Well we're approaching 8 weeks. I think there's only about a 5% chance of mc now. Try to relax and don't expect anything to go wrong. 95% says it won't and after all, if I told you that you were in a lottery to win a £1m and I said you had a 5% chance of winning, you'd probably laugh and not expect to win!  I also read that the majority of mc's happen between 4-6 weeks. You're going to be a beached whale! Uncomfortable and pissed off saying "Grrr! I want it out!" lol. Googling like a loony trying to find out what a mucus plug looks like! Yes! I really did! :haha:


----------



## krissi

Hee hee I hope so, I hate that word mucus it makes me heave lol!! Google is my best friend and worst enemy right now.

Wow 5% I love that!!


----------



## berniegroves

Hi Ladies, 
I am 27 at the moment, will be 28 next week. 
I think the age debate is tricky, as my god-childrens Mum was 24 when she had her first child and completly embraced it and is an awesome Mum. 
Then a lady i worked with was 33 when she had her first and she was not a good Mum from what i could see. 
So i think it really comes down to the person and their life experience and what considerations they have made before deciding to try for a baby. 
I honestly don't think i'll be a worse Mum because i'll be 28 when my Baby is born and not 30+. 

Hope everyone is doing okay. 

x


----------



## krissi

Bernie of course you wont I think what was meant was that each of us personally feel more ready now than when we were in our 20s but that is different from person to person. I am no better off financially now or more stable I just feel more ready but then I was TTC from 19 so I guess I felt the same then!!


----------



## Darling

Bernie of course not. There is no hard and fast rule. I was simply saying that by your thirties you're a bit more worldly wise and more emotionally ready to embrace the enormity of becoming responsible for another human being. But maturity is entirely subjective to the individual. I suppose you could even argue that being a good mother is subjective too. There are conflicting schools of thought on the subject. The bottom line is that when you become a mother you have the biggest growth spurt in terms of maturity anyway. Apologies if my comments upset you. :hugs:


----------



## babylove719

Hi ladies! Havent checked in a while! I'm a nervous wreck today my first appointment and u/s is at 3:30!!!! What was I thinking scheduling it so late in the day? I'll be lucky to get there in one price without having a panic attack first from all the suspense!! I just can't wait to see that everything is ok and hopefully see a little heart flickering away in there! I'm so nervous tho!!
Haven't had any new symptoms my nausea is still only occasional (extra today tho!!)
But I've been extra tired all week even tho I'm getting to bed earlier!! 

To weigh in on your current discussion, I'm 26 turning 27 in may and my dh is 28 next week! :) 
I absolutely agree that it depends where you are in life and level of maturity. I've always felt more mature for my age. I feel like I've accomplished all I could want to before baby. I graduated from college in 2006 and have been working full time since then, paying my own bills etc. I've been with my OH for 9 years! We've been married for almost 3 years and didn't start ttc right away cos we knew we wanted time together to be "young" and carefree and we were!! Now we are both so ready to start our family and I wouldn't have it any other way!!!

Wish me luck today girls, I'll let you all know how it went later tonight!! 
And Im SO excited for reaching that 5% I can't wait to be 8 weeks on Monday! I just hope the dr doesn't put me back too far to 5 weeks or something ridiculous that would feel like starting all over!!


----------



## Darling

Good luck Babylove!! Update us asap! Xxxx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

How are we all? 

Wow, I see that there are a lot of us in our worldly 30's!! :thumbup: I agree it all depends on the person and their circumstances. For me personally now is definitely the best time. I was married for nearly 5 years from age 27-32 and had been with the guy since I was 17. But finances were the big reason we never tried for a child, plus wanting to live a bit first. When we split up it was terrifying as I've always wanted to be a mother and was scared to death I'd never meet anyone else. But in January 2008 I met my current OH who is SOOO much better for me than my ex ever was :thumbup: He's wonderful :kiss: I now look back and realise how wrong for each other my ex and I were :wacko: Financially I am also in a much better position so now is definitely the right time :thumbup:

Darling, I have not heard anything about a scan date yet either, presuming my midwife will sort this out after I see her next Friday :shrug: I'm really hoping she can sort it quite quickly so I've got that date to work towards.

On the subject of symptoms, I'm the opposite of most of you ladies :wacko: I have hardly ANY symptoms. So few that I've ended up taking another HPT today for reassurance - line came up immediately and lovely and dark so happy for now :happydance: Can't wait to see midwife!

Babylove, hope your scan has gone well hun :hugs:

Happy weekend all x


----------



## babylove719

:happydance: I have a little baby blob with a little flickering heartbeat!!!! YAY!! It even measured perfectly for my dates. I am so incredibly happy and can finally breathe a HUGE sigh of relief!!! :cloud9: 

My appointment was really short. They just took my urine sample and talked about my symptoms and taking a prenatal vitamin, then did a vaginal ultrasound. Everything checked out great so far, so good. My next appt is april 12th for a long appointment to discuss all pregnancy details and the financial stuff lol. And I *think* i get another u/s then too?? but somehow I ended up not clear on that. lol 
Just so happy right now!


----------



## Darling

Aw that's brilliant news honey. So happy for you. Xxx


----------



## Angelique

Congrats Babylove!! 

My interview went briliantly today, so well in fact I was sent for a pre employment drug screen!!! 

One point I wanna imput in the conversation about age.... My first baby was born a month after my 21st bday.... she was not planned, but I embraced motherhood, and have never looked back, I also know lots of women who have babies in their 20's. It really does depend on you... Now that I am 31 and having a baby.... I am more nervous now then I was back then lol, but I am ready... I am just starting all over again with bottles and diapers etc, where my youngest is 8


----------



## pink sparkle

First baby at 19 - mature yes, ready no! Did a lot of growing up fast. Wasnt a bad mum because i was young just made a lot of sacrifices my dd did not suffer at all because i was young and eventually single and if anything made me work harder at life and motherhood to prove i wasnt a typical 'statistic', i worked hard and provided for my baby, no state handouts for me.

Second Baby 27 - mature yes, ready hell yeah, married this time, own house etc etc much easier this time round but obviously i had done it before too which helped.

Im now 29 and last baby absolutely petrified this time how the hell will i cope with a newborn and a two year old eeeek!

Just for the record no ones comments upset or offended me just my lil story...hope your all good xxx


----------



## Dr.M

Hi Everyone,

I want to chime in on the age conversation, in part because I'd hate to think anyone got upset by what I said, and in part because I have a few things to add. ....

The first thing to mention is that this whole conversation came up because some old lady at a gym said something to make one of us feel shitty about being over 30 and having a kid. The conversation started as an affirmation of (many of) our choices to have children at a later age than women traditionally did. The point was to celebrate the benefits of being in over 30. For me, with no great partner and 10 years of grad school, it was the only possible choice. It makes me feel better to see that there are pros to this to balance the negatives: 

"Forty is the New Twenty for Having Children"
https://www.psychologytoday.com/em/2043

Unfortunately, maybe we got so carried away celebrating being older moms that we weren't clear that there are also massive advantages of having kids in your 20s. Believe me, having NOT done it, I see the evidence everywhere in a sort of grass-in-greener way (after all, most of my friends did have their kids in their late 20s): easier time getting pg, maybe healthier/more low risk pg, more likely to have healthy (and younger) grandparent-type support systems, some people can have kids more on the entry-level side of their career/grad school, then aggressively pursue more promotions, etc. in your 30s (an easier plan than having an interruption when you have lots of career momentum and work responsibilities). Most people reach full brain maturity (i.e less thrill-seeking, irresponsible teenage stuff is 100% over) by early-mid 20s and can do a GREAT job - plus they might have some extra energy too :) To me 28 .. 37 whats the difference? nothing really but better fertility...

I think even a very young woman can be an excellent mom. I have students (18-23 yo) who have young families and they are amazing parents - especially considering that they are struggling with limited resources of all kinds and often lack partners or really supporting parents (I teach at an inner city community college in NYC). However, I know, from following lots of students - and the stats on them - that their life opportunities are limited by too-early parenthood (at least for awhile) and they have to work three times as hard to get ahead. But they do it! (just ask my former EXCELLENT single-mom student who is not at Columbia law School) 

So bottom line: Every woman can DEFINITELY be an awesome mom!!!! There are advantages and challenges to every life choice - but thats what makes life interesting!!! We are all going to make different decisions over the next 7 months, but these decisions - or our celebrations of them - aren't criticisms of OTHER choices. Its all valid!!

Now let me get off my soap box to puke and eat some crackers :)


----------



## Dr.M

Congrats on you blob babylove! It must make the whole thing feel SO REAL :) I still feel like its all in my head sometimes...


----------



## Angelique

Oh my gosh!!! Hormones are in full swing tonight..... tonight I am emotional..... crying like a baby, and all because I was goin through a box and found baby pics of my 10 year old daughter, and I look at her and think about what an angel baby she was, and how sweet of a young lady she is turning into, and I get all boo hoo cuz my babies aren't babies anymore..... Lord am I pathetic or what lol. at least its a happy sentimental cry right? lol, my hubby thinks I'm NUTS!!!!:wacko:


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing?
I too have a scan date now! :happydance: 12th April at 10am, and I'm seeing my midwife today for the first time, yay! 
I had a really nice week at work - found out that one of my colleagues is expecting too! She's 13 weeks and announced to our department on Thursday, and of course I really couldn't hold it in and told them I am too. They're all so excited about their two 'MFL babies' (Modern Foreign Languages). I'm so pleased for her, they were trying for two years with no luck. She told me they were 10 days away from their first IVF appointment and she'd pretty much given up hope of conceiving naturally. 
I'm therefore 'out of the closet' with my department but not the rest of the school, which is fine by me. I wasn't planning on it until 12 weeks... oops! Having said that I want to enjoy this pregnancy, and if it's taken away from me at least I spent the time we did have together enjoying it.
Oh, and I'm 28! Hubby is 30. I felt really ready for this, we've been together for 9 years now and we're so settled. I do look back though at my younger self and think my God, I might have been broody but there was no way I was ready to be a mum in my early twenties.
And finally on the names front, you can see mine! We're pretty much decided on Evie Patricia for a girl and Noah Michael for a boy.


----------



## Leeze

just a quick one to say hi as my parents are here for the weekend and taking up most of my time. we told them last night and they were so lovely - we all had a big hug and a little cry!!

Re names - our top names at the moment are Perry for a boy and Hannah for a girl - but I know I might change my mind (OH says he's settled with it)

I think there's lots of pros and cons of babies in 20s or 30s. One of my colleaugues had her mid 20s and now she's 45 and they've both left home and she's delighted she's got so much free time again!!! I'll probably be nearly 60 when mine leaves home - that's a scary thought!!!! (hopefully by then it will be the new 40!!)

Have a lovely weekend everyone xx


----------



## Darling

Girls. Please forgive me in advance for sharing this but I just need a port in a storm. I found out through FB that my friend's sister has lost her baby, born at peace at 26 weeks to PKD. I can't stop crying. I can't stop thinking about her. It's like someone hasjust opened the floodgates. I don't watch the news and I don't watch weepy movies especially now I'm pregnant. I only saw my friend for coffee last Thursday, two days before it happened. I'm so upset. I know that a lot of it is to do with my hormones. I just can't bear to think of the pain she must be going through. Sorry girls. I just needed to get it off my chest. I know this is the least appropriate place to share it but I also know you will understand.


----------



## Angelique

Awww darling, that is so devastating.... I am so sorry!! My heart goes out to you and your friend.... I don't think there is much more painful to endure than to lose a child


----------



## 9babiesgone

I thought I would pop in and say hi darling. I just wanted to see how many of you are doing. I am still ttc after my february loss.


----------



## Darling

9babiesgone - so good to hear from you. My husband was only asking after you last night. We're all ok. Sadly, Girlnextdoor miscarried last week. Hoping she's ok as she understandably pulled out of this thread. I heard some very sad news about my friend's sister and went to pieces a little bit last night as I'm quite sensitive anyway and obviously hormonal too but I've got it together this morning. (I look a state though lol). How are you doing honey? We've missed you! 

Angelique - thanks hon. Dont worry I'm ok. Just being a bit of a drama queen lol. It just really upset me and I lost the plot and cried myself to sleep. I think some things can really trigger you and that did it to me.

How is everybody this morning?

I had a fantastic family day out at Centre Parcs. Never been before but it was bloody amazing!!


----------



## Waitress

Hi Darling, I'm so sorry about your friend. That is devastating. You cry as much as you need to. I'm really really sorry.

Everything else seems inconsequential in light of reading that news. I was going to tell you about my worst nights sleep ever - (5 pees and a sandwich!) so I'll focus on the more positive - we sold our house yesterday and this time I really think its going to happen. We are holding the dog responsible - turns out even labradors covered in badger pooh are appealing to certain prospective housebuyers! Looks like we'll be on the move within a month or so - exciting!

I have decided to have another early scan - the clinic call it a "reassurance" scan(!) and hopefully that is going to happen tomorrow evening. I am 9 weeks today/tomorrow and I'm hoping and praying everything will be fine.

I hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying the nice weather - bonus!
:hugs:


----------



## Darling

Hey girls. Sorry didn't mean to bring everybody down. Katie (the mother) has already organised a campaign to raise money and awareness and we are all going to release a balloon into the atmosphere from wherever we are on Friday at 1pm in memory of little Harrison. (Here I go again!) My husband says I've done everything I can (not much just made s very small donation and invited everyone I know on FB to release a balloon. They want to see how far the balloons will travel) and that I have to put it out Of my mind but I'm finding it virtually impossible. I just keep thinking that it would be selfish of me even if I could as it's not a luxury Katie has. Bless her heart. So darn sad. Sorry. 

Waitress - thank you and congratulations that is terrific news! It must be such a relief. Perhaps these people are just 'meant' to have your house! Exciting stuff! New house and a new baby... aw bless you honey! Xxxx
That is one smart mutt you've got there!


----------



## Pielette

Oh Darling, I'm so sorry about your friend's sister. What an absolutely heartbreaking experience. I'm not surprised it affected you like it has. It's not inappropriate at all to share it here, we all need an outlet. 
9babiesgone - so nice to hear from you. How are you doing? 
That's great about the house Waitress!


----------



## Angelique

Morning ladies... ok well more like noon, but you know... I have developed a rotten head cold, ears full, sinuses plugged, sore throat.... So I am using it as an excuse to stay in bed... and drink hot peppermint tea

Waitress congrats on your house! DH and I are hoping to buy one befor the little one is due, but you never know


----------



## Emmasophia

Hi ladies I'm due on 27th October. Good luck to you all xxxx:baby:


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Hi Ladies! 
I've been MIA as my PC stopped working after a prolonged power outage and I haven't had time to deal with. I've been reading all your messages via email. Your banter and support of each other has helped this week, read below.

I want to update you on what's been causing the the brown spotting, since many of you were so kind with my mental breakdown about it a couple weekends ago. Objectively, it is interesting. But for us, we're just waiting to see...

I went to the MW for the first time on Wednesday. She said my uterus felt more like a six week uterus (more "lemon" sized- ha). She also said it was left leaning. Somehow, this combined with my light brown off and on discharge made her decide to order a U/S. This sent me into and silent scare. There were no specific reasons, in fact she said, " Since you were worried about ectopic pregnancy," But the order said because of the discharge. At this time I was also informed insurance may not cover. What was I supposed to think now?

DH was out of town. He had tons of questions that I could not answer and was annoyed that the MW had scared me. The U/S was Friday.

I had to basically beg someone to switch class times with me so that I could even get to the appt. I had a complete meltdown at work- I felt like things were so eminently bad, but had no reason, other than MW's lack of explanation. UGH

I'll try to wrap this up... the spotting was caused my a hematoma (a popped up bruise). Basically implantation bleeding that is now swelled up (like if you had a big fall and an egg began growing on your head). The ruling from the professionals is that these typically, "resolve" or go away. So, that's good news. I was told my is fairly large (sigh) but that we'll go back for another U/S in two weeks at 10 weeks. There's no way for us to tell from the spotting if it is reducing in size.

But the GOOD NEWS is that the baby has a heartbeat of 142! And, the measurements were exactly.... ready for it.... 7w4d ! At least I knew when I conceived - ha nursie.

So, we're started our first foray into parenthood with a complication. Not ideal but we're optimistic and honestly were so relieved that there was not a baby related issue. 

Thanks again for all your support and sorry this message is so long... A week's worth of thoughts.

Keep our little alien (that's what we call "it") in our thoughts and my bloody bruise! I hope to have good news in a couple weeks and be able to move forward!

Have a good Sunday evening! I am exhausted, how are you feeling?


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Waitress! Will be thinking good baby thoughts for you!

So sad about your friend, Darling.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Darling said:


> 9babiesgone - so good to hear from you. My husband was only asking after you last night. We're all ok. Sadly, Girlnextdoor miscarried last week. Hoping she's ok as she understandably pulled out of this thread. I heard some very sad news about my friend's sister and went to pieces a little bit last night as I'm quite sensitive anyway and obviously hormonal too but I've got it together this morning. (I look a state though lol). How are you doing honey? We've missed you!
> 
> Angelique - thanks hon. Dont worry I'm ok. Just being a bit of a drama queen lol. It just really upset me and I lost the plot and cried myself to sleep. I think some things can really trigger you and that did it to me.
> 
> How is everybody this morning?
> 
> I had a fantastic family day out at Centre Parcs. Never been before but it was bloody amazing!!

I didnt think anyone remembered me to be honest. I am ok, very emotional lately adn hoping it is bc I am knocked up, can not test till next friday. so a long time from now. at least my mind thinks so. 
I am sorry to hear girlnextdoor miscarried, I left the thread also, bc I couldnt deal with all of it at the time. I hope she is ok.

:hugs: glad to hear things are ok, hope your friend is ok, I know how hard it can be to lose an child.


----------



## krissi

Morning girls! Birdie Dorf so pleased all was OK at scan. Did you hear the heartbeat then or see it? How exciting I had my scan last week and saw it flashing away but sooooo want to hear it. Keep being tempted to buy a doppler but know its early and need to wait a few weeks.

Booking app with mw this avo!!


----------



## Waitress

Hi Girls,

Thanks for all the good wishes on the house - I really need it to happen now - can't fathom the thought of moving if I was any more tired or hungry!

Krissi - be prepared for 100 questions this afternoon. My MW asked me all about the birth history of my parents, my grandparents, all of my aunts and uncles AND then the same on my OH side. My mum has 6 brothers and 5 sisters and my Dad has 5 sisters. I have 52 cousins (good Catholic family!) - every single one of those cousins has had at least one child. Most have 2 or 3. Thats a LOT of births to think about! I didn't even know my OH blood group - is your OH going to be there?

Birdie Dorf - I'm glad your spotting was identified. I've read a lot about those bruises on B&B. I hope you are less worried now. 

I bet between the lot of us we will tick off quite a few of the possible pregnancy scenarios as we go through our first scans and appointments. It will just be the nature of knowing so many other pregnant ladies so we best be prepared! I have a bicornuate (heart shaped) uterus which was identified at my 1st scan. And I am rhesus negative. My doctor said its not a big problem, its just not straight forward. Nothing with me ever is!

Finally, yesterday my husband and I (and the dog, naturally) went for a very long walk and had one of those proper talks about the baby and being pregnant etc. We've talked a lot about it but always "what shall we call a boy?" or "Who shall we tell first". Yesterday we had a proper hopes and fears chat and I swear I fell in love with him all over again. He said his biggest fear was that his Mum and Dad would drive me to a point where I didn't want anything to do with them and that would mean he wouldn't either. His biggest hope is that we will be better parents than his. I love my husband!

Have a great day - will update you on the scan later on.
:hugs:


----------



## krissi

Aww Waitress thats brillient hunni. What time is your scan?

Yes Paul is going with me, he is really good and has come to everything so far.


----------



## Darling

9Babiesgone - of course we remember you silly! Hope things go well for you honey. You deserve some good luck. Keep us posted won't you? 

Birdie - Sorry to hear you've had a stressful time. In my last two pregnancies I've experienced the good, the inexperienced and the downright ugly midwives lol (old schoolers awaiting retirement that harp back to the days when they used to slap the baby's bottom to make it cry if it didn't immediately cry.) So frustrating when they don't communicate properly. I had an epidual with dd and no-one bothered to tell me I couldn't go home until 8pm that evening when they stuck their head round to tell my dh he had to go home! I think sometimes they get do carried away with the 'job' that they forget that the patient has a vested interest in knowing what's happening to them! 

Waitress - I know that feeling. You know you've got the right guy when you feel that way and when your baby is born you fall in love with one another to an even deeper level. He will adore you but also revere you because once a man sees his woman give birth to his child it blows his mind! Joe and I did. He was so proud and blown away by the birth and I felt so safe and loved by my best friend who was there every step of the way. I remember so vividly my mouth was so dry my tongue was drying out (like when you're at the dentist! Lol) and I don't know how he knew but he wet a sponge and squeezed the droplets of water into my mouth. It was what I needed to keep going. 

Krissi - good luck today honey!


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :flower:

Wow, a lot to catch up on from over the weekend :haha:

9Babies, lovely to see you back on here, of course we'd all remember you! Really, really hoping you are expecting another little :baby: soon :thumbup:

Krissi, let us know how midwife appointment goes :thumbup:

Birdiedorf, good news about the scan, all sounds good with :baby: Hoping spotting calms down for you now before your next scan.

Waitress - oh my god on how many questions you got!! I've got my appointment on Friday and haven't prepared at all :wacko: OH and I did have a chat about our family histories yesterday, ie any illnesses etc so covered that. But looks like I'd better ring around both families and find out how all the births went :haha: I'd also better check OH's blood group as not sure I know that!

How is everyone else? I am still feeling fine. Went shopping with my mom on Saturday and admit we had a mooch around Mothercare :happydance: Didn't buy a thing though, absolutely will not do that until I've seen :baby: is fine on a scan. My mom made a confession though that she has already bought a few things - some newborn nappies, 10 little white bibs and a soft toy! x


----------



## Darling

Hi Nat!
Re mum's purchases - awww!! She most have been really excited to have caved already lol. Bless her! 
Well I'm on day three of my headache. It's all centred over my left eye and it's gotten worse today. Paracetamol is just not helping. I'm going to try dabbing lavender oil on my temples in a moment. I feel very nauseous and usually I'm a bit of a foodie. I love good home-cooked food. Im not a fan of junk food but lately i cannot face cooking smells and I am craving sausage and chips with lashings of vinegar!!


----------



## Nat0619

She is very excited Darling :haha: It's going to be her and my dad's first grandchild and she's been waiting for this news for years! I was pretty sure she would cave and I couldn't be angry at her - the soft toy is sooo cute too! :haha: It's a multi-coloured zebra that rattles :happydance:

Sorry to hear you're feeling rubbish with your headache :nope: I guess it's hard for you to just rest to try to ease it with having littles one already too x


----------



## Angelique

Darling I had one of those nasty headaches in my eye last night... all evening... its terrible, I made some hot peppermint tea, and layed with my neck on a heating pad, and it helped ease it up... I hope you find something to help. 

Nat, a first grandbaby is so special, my oldest daughter is the oldest, and was the only grandbaby for 2 years.... SPOILED!!! my mom bought everything! and once we knew she was a girl, everything you could imagine pink lol. It is so great that your mom is so excited


----------



## Darling

Thanks girls. I did manage to get a cheeky nap in as my little guy fell asleep after lunch. I was so lucky to get that opportunity. I dont think i could have made it throughout the day. Angelique that's what I should be drinking.. peppermint tea. Good for nausea. X


----------



## 9babiesgone

Darling said:


> 9Babiesgone - of course we remember you silly! Hope things go well for you honey. You deserve some good luck. Keep us posted won't you?

thanks I will keep ya all posted. I Just hope I have good news to share.



Nat0619 said:


> Morning ladies :flower:
> 
> Wow, a lot to catch up on from over the weekend :haha:
> 
> 9Babies, lovely to see you back on here, of course we'd all remember you! Really, really hoping you are expecting another little :baby: soon :thumbup:
> 
> Krissi, let us know how midwife appointment goes :thumbup:
> 
> Birdiedorf, good news about the scan, all sounds good with :baby: Hoping spotting calms down for you now before your next scan.
> 
> Waitress - oh my god on how many questions you got!! I've got my appointment on Friday and haven't prepared at all :wacko: OH and I did have a chat about our family histories yesterday, ie any illnesses etc so covered that. But looks like I'd better ring around both families and find out how all the births went :haha: I'd also better check OH's blood group as not sure I know that!
> 
> How is everyone else? I am still feeling fine. Went shopping with my mom on Saturday and admit we had a mooch around Mothercare :happydance: Didn't buy a thing though, absolutely will not do that until I've seen :baby: is fine on a scan. My mom made a confession though that she has already bought a few things - some newborn nappies, 10 little white bibs and a soft toy! x

thanks so so much!!!! I hope I can say I am pregnant soon.


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone :hi:

Darling - so sorry to hear about your friend's sister - what a sad story. I can see why this would really get to you. And then to have a 3-day headache, that sounds unfair!! have you looked into using lavender oil when pregnant, because I thought I remember reading that it's one of the oils that you should avoid using when pregnant? Might be worth checking out just to be sure?

Waitress - that's great news about the house! My OH and I are trying to sell his place so we can buy a new one together and it's been a total nightmare so far! We've finally got some buyers but it's looking a bit dodgy at the moment. I completely relate to what you're saying about not wanting to be even more sick and tired and to leave it till later on. I've got images of moving when I'm about 8 months pregnant - I've just got a funny feeling about it!! 

Nat - how cute that your Mum bought stuff already. I have to admit I've bought a few maternity things now off ebay and asos (in the sale) but I'm justifying them because I'm feeling so bloated still and I can wear them already! Also I had to buy some new knickers today because I've gone up a size already!! It might have something to do with how much I've been eating in the last month too! 

Birdie Dorf - that's great you got a reassuring scan and they were able to work out what the spotting is from - hopefully this will be a bit less worrying for you now

Krissi - how did the booking appointment go?

Angelique - sorry to hear you're suffering from a nasty headache too - here's hoping that clears up very soon

My OH and I have both got the week off work this week - it was meant to be a little spring break for us but because we spent money privately getting the HSG a couple months back we spent our holiday fund on that - it was totally worth it though because it got us our BFP!! So this week is a mixture of chilling out and doing some sorting/clearing out/nesting - and we're hopefully going to do some cultural stuff - museums/theatre etc. It's just so nice not to have to get up at 7am. This morning I got up at about 9.40 and it was bliss!!!


----------



## Leeze

9babies - I meant to say hi to you too - sorry!! :hugs: Glad you dropped in to see us. I really hope you get your sticky bean soon - you very much deserve it after 10 m/cs. :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks leeze. HI back, how are you doign??


----------



## Angelique

Well I am experiencing something strange.... for those who have children already, you may know what I am saying when I describe this feeling.... you know when you are like 7 months along, and the baby's foot or head pushes on your cervix?? and there is pressure there, almost like you have to pee... but not quite that feeling? thats the feeling I am having tonight.... its worrying me cuz its def not normal

I have an appointment to have bloodwork done tomorrow, I will ask, but until that its worrying me... I'm gonna go google now


----------



## Waitress

Morning girls!

Angelique i hope you get answers from here or your other thread - sorry I can't help:shrug:

So I had my 2nd scan yesterday. I thought I might leave feeling a bit foolish but not at all - it was definitely worth it! We saw our baby looking much more like a baby and couldn't believe the difference in just 2 weeks. It was wiggling about, kicking its legs and moving the cord around like a skipping rope. Very cute. 

Picture attached!

The lady also told me that they can do the Nuchal testing and get results in 24-48 hours. I am seriously considering doing that privately too. I know its all expense but we will be moving that week after my 12 week scan and worrying about the downs risk is going to be another concern in a pretty hectic week!

I hope everyone is doing good today.
:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







securedownload.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4


----------



## krissi

Awww Waitress that is too cute hun!!!

Booking appointment was pretty boring to be honest a lot of form filling and information on which hospital I will give birth in.

She has given me my prescription exemption form and a load of bits to read.

Got to go to hospital for bloods as they dont do them at the surgery so hoping to do that today.

So now 3.5 weeks til anything happens!! I keep thinking I have only known I am pregnant for 3.5 weeks and that seems ages ago so it will be a long wait to make sure all is OK. Not sure if I will last!! Need to try and find things to make the days pass!!


----------



## Darling

Waitress!!! OMG!! It's clearly a fetus! It doesn't look like a beany anymore does it?

Angelique - don't forget your body has done this before. Although it feels like the same sensation it's probably just stretching. I had a tugging feeling behind my belly button before I got my bfp. In my last two pregnancies I didn't feel anything there until the second Tri. I'm sure it's just stretching and getting ready for baby honey. Try not to worry. I know we've both done this before but you forget so much. You get all kinds of funny twinges during pregnancy and you're bound to feel more this time around because your body can stretch more easily this time round. Mention it to your midwife anyway but try not to worry hon. 

Leeze -Yes a few drops of lavender on the temple points is perfectly safe. How are you feeling? X


----------



## Leeze

morning everyone! 

Waitress, that is an amazing scan pic!! I'm so tempted to go and get another one done myself.

Angelique - good luck today, like Darling says it's probably nothing, but you can't help but worry, can you? I had a bit of CM the other day that looked a bit darker when I wiped and I was holding it up to the light in lots of different angles. I think it's just being over-cautious but it's so natural to feel like that too!!

Darling, that's great about lavender oil because I thought I'd read it wasn't a good idea to use - maybe it's more that you shouldn't have a 30 min massage using it but it's ok to use a couple of drops

I'm really tired today and felt like I had a terrible hangover this morning - really sluggish, churning stomach, tender eyes ... somehow being off work this week has made me realise even more how difficult it is being at work and feeling so tired. I'm starting to realise it's hard work being pregnant!! Well worth it, but hard work all the same!!! :haha:


----------



## krissi

Leeze I totally agree lol!!


----------



## Darling

Leeze never a truer word said! It is hard. It really takes it out of you. Ive done less in the last week than i would normally do in a couple of hours. My get up and go got up and left! I cannot bear the kitchen in particular the oven and the fridge (hmm.. maybe there's a message there somewhere? Maybe 'someone' needs to clean them? (someone being anyone other than me!) No you're quite right you have to be as careful with natural remedies as you do with synthetics in pregnancy. Like essential oils you have to be careful with some homeopathic remedies too. Although I had a homeopathy kit during my homebirth with ds which I gave away to the friend of a friend (thinking I would never need it again) who didn't even thank me. Grr! 

I feel horribly sick today and I know what you mean about your stomach churning. Sorry if tmi but I feel like I have loads of stomach acid bubbling and burning my stomach and producing lots of trapped gases. Sometimes when I think I'm going to burp it's acid reflux. Horrible. It's so bad I may have to buy some Gaviscon and force it down... yeugh! What a thought! Ugh! Roll on second tri!


----------



## krissi

I wish my body would make up its mind whether it is going to make me sick or hungry today I have been throwing up wondering what to eat as soon as I stop being sick!!


----------



## Darling

Ugh! That's nasty! You poor thing! I had a mug of ovaltine made purely with milk because I thought it might settle my stomache. It worked for about 30 mins then my stomach started churning again. I'm so fed up with it. I love my food and the joy of eating has just gone at the moment. The other day I wanted sausages and chips and vinegar now the idea makes me urge! Today I'm think maybe spaghetti with a simple tomato sauce. I hope it passes for all of us soon. X


----------



## krissi

I know I have decided I am not trying any of my fave foods as the thought of hating them makes me want to cry!!


----------



## Darling

Funny you should say that. I seem to find all my usual foods really unappealing.


----------



## krissi

I do most of them its textures of food that set me off but smells are the worst!!


----------



## babylove719

Ugh I'm getting so annoyed at some of the women on this forum who seem to only want to create controversy and judge others! It's the same people over and over too! There is a happy little thread on first Tri called "what did you/or will you buy first?" and ladies are sharing their excitement talking about what they've purchased or plan on purchasing in a bit. I chimed in saying that I probably won't buy anything till 12wks or so but I'm already looking at good deals on furniture etc. Anyway, someone comes in and says how shocked she is that people are buying things SO early and even 12wks is "extremely" early and she feels that people are only buying things so early to "fi an emotional void". I'm sorry but WTF!?? How rude and judgemental!!!!! :growlmad:

Sorry about the little rant! But I'm sick of seeing things like that. I really don't like being involved in any controversy but I'm having a hard time not responding to her! I thought maybe if I wrote you gals about it I wouldn't need to but I'm not so sure!! I may still have to say something to her! Grrrr. Who ARE these people that just want to judge others and squash their happiness!


----------



## krissi

I would say something hun but then I am a moody hormonal cow right now. If we want to enjoy every second of our pregnancys and not dwell on what ifs then that is our right and if they dont like it then dont post. I say you tell her hun xx


----------



## Darling

Oh ffs! What is it with these people?! It just sounds like her intention is to pick a fight. Why would she say something like that? I'm off to have a look now lol. Xxx


----------



## krissi

Couldnt resist had to comment!!


----------



## Darling

Ok. I've read it. First impression is that she's a nasty peice of work either that or her hormones are making her act like a total b*#ch! Second impression is that they are all justifying themselves to her. She's got plenty of savings and her OH has a good job. Lucky girl but I distinctly get the impression that she's judging the others for having babies when they aren't as fortunate as she is. Good thing she's not in politics huh?


----------



## Darling

Krissi - off to read your comment lol!!


----------



## krissi

Totally agree Darling. Whoop de bloody do she is so well off but money isn't everything!!


----------



## Darling

Absolutely right. How very crass to boast about how much money you have anyway. My dh and I have always struggled but our children have never gone without. They are very loved and we are a tight family.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah I find that very rude, and I am not even pregnant, or not that I Know of. LOL


MY family we live off one income, and it isnt much, but my kids are happy and healthy. and loved. You dont need much to make a family, just the essentials. and My kids are not without.


----------



## krissi

Exactly hun it makes me so angry when people try and sound superior as they have money. My mum struggled with me and my brother as a single mum and yes we had fish fingers and chips for dinner a few times, but she was always there to tuck us in, teach us and we always did things even if only trips to beach and parks. You don;'t have to have money to be a good and more importnatly loving parent. If this was FB I would so be disliking her posts lol!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah i was a single mom with my daughter till she was 1 1/2 and it was hard, but we did well, now that I am no longer a single mom, I still struggle, but we make due, and sometimes we dont do much fancy, or go fancy places, but we have a lot of fun. 
some people think money makes everythign better, but it really doesnt. YOu can be super rich, and be one of the most unhappy persons in the world.


----------



## Waitress

I am so with you on the judgemental women on this forum. I read a few threads yesterday in 3rd tri - I like reading about happy things like birth stories and one woman asked how others managed to get a rest when they have a toddler and the new baby takes a nap - what you give the toddler to play with etc. Get set - FIRE! A couple of women really laid in to her about being a crap parent and told her her children would be taken away or "might die". I mean FFS. She was asking how others managed to get a much needed rest, not for a judgement on her suitability to be a mother (which she got in one post where someone said "you shouldn't have had kids")

Another girl keeps popping up on threads telling people they are posting in the wrong place. She doesn't want to read certain things in "her" board. This is nothing to do hormones for me, its all about bloody manners and respect for other people!

AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! makes me mad!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Darling

Well said Krissi. I never fail to be surprised by how frivolous people are with their opinions with no regard or remorse for how offensive they may be. I can only assume that this type of behaviour is either caused by a combination of ignorance and arrogance that leads them to be so over-confident that they massively under-estimate other people's intelligence while they grossly over-estimate their own or low self-esteem where they are deliberately and knowingly provocative in order to draw attention to themselves. Sort of like a child when any attentiongoods result even if it's reprimanding.


----------



## Darling

[\QUOTE]
some people think money makes everythign better, but it really doesnt. YOu can be super rich, and be one of the most unhappy persons in the world.[/QUOTE]

So true.


----------



## Darling

Waitress - how do I put this gently? There are some very 'low vibe' women on this forum.


----------



## krissi

Waitress love your response you tell the mardy cow!! xx


----------



## Waitress

She is the same bloody woman I was telling you about! I read that far and had to have my say - I can't believe it!

Sorry Krissi, I didn't get as far as your post before I replied but I've read it and agree whole heartedly. Well said.

jeez, i am MAD now!:growlmad:


----------



## krissi

I know me too. 1st tri is a time bomb of fear and anticipation, if people want to focus on positives how dare she gun them down for it. Troll!!


----------



## Darling

Lmao at Waitress and Krissi. Go girls!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Darling said:


> [\QUOTE]
> some people think money makes everythign better, but it really doesnt. YOu can be super rich, and be one of the most unhappy persons in the world.

So true.[/QUOTE]

Yep most of the people i know that have a ton of money are so unhappy. and we ar e one of the most happy families I know and we dont have a lot.


People liek that in first tri, make me afraid to go in there, when I do get pregnant


----------



## Waitress

9babiesgone said:


> People liek that in first tri, make me afraid to go in there, when I do get pregnant

Don't you worry about a thing - you have all of us here around you. Just focus on making the baby - we can keep the trolls at bay!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks!!! 

: )


----------



## Darling

9babies - when you get your bfp just stick with us. With everything you've been through you don't need that kind of negativity bringing you down. . 
My neighbour (owns our house) is loaded and she's such a busybody that I doubt she's really a fulfilled person. Love makes the world go round.. It's just going to take two thirds of the population a little bit longer to work it out! ;-P

Waitress - you are a LEGEND!!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

OUr landlord is an millionaire, owns a ton of properties, and he is the most rude, and unhappy person I have met. 

yeah I will definitely be coming in here, evne more, if I get my :bfp: I am almost certain I will.

is it weird to crave ice?? I have been craving ice badly for a couple weeks now, can you get cravings really early on??

I am hoping it is a nother good sign I will get my :bfp:


----------



## Darling

9babies - yes you're weird!:haha: that sounds good. What's your dpo? Xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am 10dpo!!


----------



## Darling

Ooh!! when are you testing??


----------



## 9babiesgone

friday!!! 

hehe


so excited to tes,t but so nervous. I hav ea ton of symptoms, back pain, exhaustion, gas, twinges, nausea on occasion, peeing a lot.


----------



## Darling

Girls - Have you seen the latest? 'Periwinkle' thinks my saying that I'm not expecting the worst is a horrible thing to say apparently. Erm.. ???????? Lol
See what happens when we go outside this thread!? It's scary out there lol!


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah I have even had problems in the miscarriage section, bc I already have kids. I dont really belong, or so many made me feel. even though I had 5 miscarriages before my first child, so I do know how it feels from both sides of the coin. and now 5 after my son.

it is like no matter where you go, you get people that want to cause trouble or make you feel horrible


----------



## Darling

Oh hon. Fingers and toes and every thing else I can cross for you!! Friday is good. Good luck!! (Showering you with baby dust) Xxx


----------



## Darling

Sorry I think we crossed posts there. Seriously a lot of these women are hypersensitive and looking for someone to have a pop at!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Darling said:


> Oh hon. Fingers and toes and every thing else I can cross for you!! Friday is good. Good luck!! (Showering you with baby dust) Xxx

thanks!!!


so much! I appreciate it a lot!!

and dh, says if iam pregnant, he is going to buy me a new car, come january!!


----------



## Waitress

Darling said:


> Sorry I think we crossed posts there. Seriously a lot of these women are hypersensitive and looking for someone to have a pop at!

And they are lazy - if you can't be arsed to read a comment in its context, don't post an objection and look like an idiot! 

Seriously, what is wrong with people?!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I dont know, I wasnt offended by her comment at all.


----------



## Darling

9babiesgone said:


> Darling said:
> 
> 
> Oh hon. Fingers and toes and every thing else I can cross for you!! Friday is good. Good luck!! (Showering you with baby dust) Xxx
> 
> thanks!!!
> 
> 
> so much! I appreciate it a lot!!
> 
> and dh, says if iam pregnant, he is going to buy me a new car, come january!!Click to expand...

Yay to new car!! I like your hubby already!


----------



## Darling

Waitress thanks for that. Again I say HYPERSENSITIVE!!
Lol. You're right. It really bugs me on EBay when you ask a question and they don't answer it properly because they just 'scan' instead of taking the time to read it properly. I just responded. I was tempted to say 'don't get your knickers in a twist love!' lol xxx
You girls are fab. The more I see of them the more I appreciate you guys! X


----------



## 9babiesgone

Darling said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darling said:
> 
> 
> Oh hon. Fingers and toes and every thing else I can cross for you!! Friday is good. Good luck!! (Showering you with baby dust) Xxx
> 
> thanks!!!
> 
> 
> so much! I appreciate it a lot!!
> 
> and dh, says if iam pregnant, he is going to buy me a new car, come january!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay to new car!! I like your hubby already!Click to expand...

I know. I dont even have a car right now, so it would be my first, he is the only one with a car in the household. I really hope I am. I hope so.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

How is everyone?

Just been catching up on what I've missed. I am going to go read this thread you are all on about in a min! I too am surprised sometimes at how opinionated people can be. 9Babies, I can't believe you were made to feel you didn't belong in the mc section - how horrid is that :nope:

On a better note though, Waitress, how cute is your scan pic :hugs: It's gorgeous. Must have been so amazing to see that :thumbup: I can't believe it looks so like a proper little :baby: at just 9 weeks :wacko:

I'm still feeling not too bad but have been suffering with a bit of constipation and wind today :blush: Started with getting wind pains early hours of the morning after I'd got up to have a wee. I seem to be avoiding the sickness/nausea side of things completely but getting my digestion being affected a bit the other end :blush:

Darling, I seem to remember you saying your midwife appointment is the day before mine so yours is this Thursday isn't it?

x


----------



## Darling

Hi Nat! Yes it is on Thursday. I'm half expecting I've made it all up in my head it's been so long since my bfp and I haven't seen a single health professional lol. So yay us! Finally... I know it won't be super-exciting or anything but it will make it feel real.

Well Periwinkle has just come back and had another pop at me! I think she's gonna ask me to step outside in a minute. I've just replied. I'm going tell her way to go if she comes back with any more nonsense! It's her hormones! I guarantee it!


----------



## Leeze

oooh - it's hot in here!!! I will need to go take a peek in the thread you're talking about. 

9babies - good luck for Friday, fantastic you've got such promising symptoms and how lovely would it be to have a BFP and a new car!!! :hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Well I've just read the whole of that 'who is buying what' thread :wacko: My god, I cannot believe those comments of those two certain women on there - the one you mention Darling and the 'I've got loads of money' one :haha:

Fantastic responses from you girls - Krissi, Waitress, Darling :thumbup: Brilliant!

I had to put my twopence worth in too by the way :haha:


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies! How is everyone? Wow sounds like it's all been going off today, I shall be popping over in a minute to have a wee looksie :haha:
Waitress! How cute is your little bean?! Or should I say baby, s/he doesn't look like a bean anymore! Amazing how much they can grow in such a short space of time.
I've had a bit of a crappy day. One of my classes at school is flipping awful and I don't feel like I'm getting much support. I'm very close to refusing to teach them and getting them to copy out of a book every lesson, cos I'm getting far too stressed every time I have to put up with them. It's either that or I demand that I have some extra support in there. I feel flipping rough and exhausted and I just don't have the patience or the inclination to deal with it. I've pretty much decided that mine and my baby's health is much more important, and the school can like it or lump it. 
Anyways, I'm home now and that's the important thing. Is anyone else so tired they could fall asleep at the drop of a hat? I honestly feel like I could lay my head on a table and be gone in five seconds flat.
9babies - a truckload of luck and best wishes for testing! Symptoms sound very very good! :flower:


----------



## Darling

Pielette - I can really sympathise. I remember what some classes were like at my school and that was twenty years ago! God knows what they're like now! Absolutely, you and baby come first. They should be supporting you anyway hon. Hope the situation improves. I'm not as tired today but had a hellish few days sicky/headachy/tired but not too bad today really. I empathise though honey.:hugs:

Ladies.. thinking about starting a new thread for all these women to get in touch with their anger you know and maybe take their hormones out on each other rather than anyone else. What do you think? Bar-room Brawlers? Barking B*#ches? Psycho Central? :haha:

Girls we rock!


----------



## Leeze

I have to admit I couldn't help but join in on the other thread too. it started off so nice and fluffy and took quite a nasty turn!

how judgemental some people can be! that comment about the emotional void. Grrr!! That really got me going. What is that all about - why be so nasty?

Darling - start a thread called "Hormones going crazy? Want to take it out on others in a mean and judgemental way" :haha:


----------



## Pielette

Thanks Darling, it is hard but I'm going to be selfish and look after myself first and foremost. I think it's doubly difficult because I really have very little motivation at the moment anyway. But I'm going to pour my energy into the classes who deserve it!
Leeze - I like it! Honestly, I think some people just want to pick a fight. And why on earth go on about how much money you have? How crass.


----------



## Darling

Nat! Just realised I commented on your post on the other thread and didn't realise it was you hahaha!! Hence the congrats on your bfp comment! Durr! :dohh:What a donut! Sorry hon.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Darling said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darling said:
> 
> 
> Oh hon. Fingers and toes and every thing else I can cross for you!! Friday is good. Good luck!! (Showering you with baby dust) Xxx
> 
> thanks!!!
> 
> 
> so much! I appreciate it a lot!!
> 
> and dh, says if iam pregnant, he is going to buy me a new car, come january!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay to new car!! I like your hubby already!Click to expand...




Leeze said:


> oooh - it's hot in here!!! I will need to go take a peek in the thread you're talking about.
> 
> 9babies - good luck for Friday, fantastic you've got such promising symptoms and how lovely would it be to have a BFP and a new car!!! :hugs:

Yes it would be!! I hope so!! ONly 3 days!!! Iam so anxious



Pielette said:


> Hi ladies! How is everyone? Wow sounds like it's all been going off today, I shall be popping over in a minute to have a wee looksie :haha:
> Waitress! How cute is your little bean?! Or should I say baby, s/he doesn't look like a bean anymore! Amazing how much they can grow in such a short space of time.
> I've had a bit of a crappy day. One of my classes at school is flipping awful and I don't feel like I'm getting much support. I'm very close to refusing to teach them and getting them to copy out of a book every lesson, cos I'm getting far too stressed every time I have to put up with them. It's either that or I demand that I have some extra support in there. I feel flipping rough and exhausted and I just don't have the patience or the inclination to deal with it. I've pretty much decided that mine and my baby's health is much more important, and the school can like it or lump it.
> Anyways, I'm home now and that's the important thing. Is anyone else so tired they could fall asleep at the drop of a hat? I honestly feel like I could lay my head on a table and be gone in five seconds flat.
> 9babies - a truckload of luck and best wishes for testing! Symptoms sound very very good! :flower:

thanks!!! I am glad you think my symptoms are good. I am hoping they are just what I need.


----------



## Darling

9babies - your symptoms do sound promising. It's so frustrating when you're waiting to test isn't it. Roll on Friday! We've all been moaning about our symptoms feeling sick and all. That'll be you soon hon. Keep the faith.:hugs:

Pielette - perhaps you should demand more support. You should be getting that anyway but being pregnant as well it must be so hard. I can't motivate myself to do the laundry let alone teach a class that doesn't want to learn!

Leeze - I like it. Let's do it! Lol. Seriously these women are itching to take a pop at someone. It's supposed to be a support network ffs! Honestly, I've witnessed this a lot on First Tri. I feel for those coming over from TTC because it's so different. TTC is so positive and everyone makes time to read symptoms and support each other. We're so lucky to have each other on here.

Oh god! I pity their husbands!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I just did this amazing meditation and feel a whole better about testing on friday. 

thanks for all your support ladies! it is so kind of you to let me come in here, considering I am not due in october anymore. : )


----------



## Pielette

Not a question of letting you 9babies, you can be due any month of the year and you're more than welcome! We're all rooting for you hun!
I think I will be Darling, I can't put up with this nonsense until the end of the year. I honestly can't make myself care at the moment either.


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks so so much, that made me smile pielette!!!!


----------



## Darling

9babiesgone said:


> I just did this amazing meditation and feel a whole better about testing on friday.
> 
> thanks for all your support ladies! it is so kind of you to let me come in here, considering I am not due in october anymore. : )

Meditation is so good. I really don't know why I dont think to do it. I haven't actively made time for it for about four months. Re thanking us - don't be so silly girl. You're one of us! We all said we'd stick together good or bad and we will. So what if you're not exactly the same amount (amount??! Lol) pregnant as us. We all started this together. I would really like Girlnextdoor to come back to us too when she's ready. Pregnant or not. We're buddies! I removed the 'bump' part from my signature so you would know I was still your buddy. So I'm really happy you're back. I'm sure the others feel the same way. :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thank you darling, I hope she comes back too!!! and witha sticky bean!!

You should start meditating again, it is part of my spirituality, but any one of any faith, can do it, and it is amazingingly positive and helpful especially if you are having a bad day.


----------



## Darling

Yes I should. I've been the proverbial ostrich for the past few months. I know I need to do some work on myself instead of moaning about other women onother threads lol. ;-P


----------



## Nat0619

Well Darling, I'm hurt that you forget who I am as soon as I'm out of this thread :haha::rofl:


----------



## Darling

[hangs head in shame]:cry:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Darling said:


> Yes I should. I've been the proverbial ostrich for the past few months. I know I need to do some work on myself instead of moaning about other women onother threads lol. ;-P

You can do it!


----------



## Darling

I know. Just as soon as I can get my head unstuck! Lol. 

Ta da!!! I have updated my sig to include all you gorgeous ladies. (Please don't be cross if I've missed anyone out - there's a lot of you!)


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Waitress, your scan is great. Mine was much less interesting... I am excited for ours at 10 weeks now (despite the hematoma).

Thanks for adding me as your bump buddy, Darling! I love your profile photo. 

I'll try to spare you spotless ladies the gory details but the nurse seems to think perhaps my hematoma is draining. Let's hope so. DH and I get depressed about for about an half hour nightly and then go back to the baby name game. 

We like Penny for a girl but aren't crazy about Penelope, although it was my grandmother's name... Any other name that Penny can be short for?

Darling, excited for your visit on Thursday. I hope your midwives are nice and straightforward!


----------



## Angelique

Hi ladies. looks like I missed a lot today, I feel like poo tonight, but its not pregnancy related, its sinus headache related and my inability to take anything.... but oh well.... 

My 10 year old daughter came home from school crying today and it broke my heart, cuz one of her friends was terribly mean to her, and my daughter is the type of girl who is sweet to everyone, and it crushed her. I am still sad from it. 


Anyway, 9babies, I haven't said it sooner cuz I have a terrible memory, but I am so glad you are here with us, and wishing you baby dust for friday!!

I was offered the job I applied for, and accepted, I feel a little guilty at not telling them I am pregnant, but I will soon.... But I am very happy to be making some money again

now I have to pop in and see the thread you guys are talking about


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks so much for all your support!!! I appreciate you so much, I will add you to my signature, if any of you werent added let me know. I appreciate all my october ladies. I hope to join you but due in december. cross your fingers, pray that friday is the day I get my :bfp:


----------



## krissi

I love being in peoples siggys it makes us feel like a little family must add you all xx


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies! How are you all? I'm feeling pretty rough today so am off work. Think my body needs a rest so I'm going to spend some time lazing around in bed!
Oh Angelique, your poor little girl. Kids can be so mean to each other sometimes. But congratulations on getting the job, that's fantastic! 
Ooh, think I may have to do some editing on my siggy now. Can I come up with a name though? We were discussing one weren't we, just never got one nailed down! I'd like to have something in my signature like 'Proud member of the Pumpkin Bumps with...'


----------



## pink sparkle

Wow ive missed loads, have read through but baby brain has well and truly kicked in, feeling so tired and drained lately can hardly keep my eyes open much past 8pm and im up countless times in the night for the toilet...driving me mad already!

Darling - so sorry about your friends sister and good luck for tomorrow with your midwife x

9babies - i dont think we have spoken before...so sorry for losses but so lovely to have you back on the thread and good luck for friday will be thinking of you huni xxx

Waitress - fab scan piccy x

Angelique - congrats on the job and so sorry about your daughter, my 9 year old is the same very sensitive and hasnt got a bad bone in her, so hard when other children are mean to them, big hugs to you both xxx

I havent had a look at this thread you all talking about ...sounds bloody awful...how dare ppl judge others for wanting to buy things early....its none of their business! I know ppl that have gone mad as soon as they have their bfp! Money most definately isnt the most important thing in life i do believe it makes things easier but defo wont make anyone happy. We are by no means well off we live to our means and having eachother and our health is much more important in my book! Although i wouldnt say no to winning the lotto!

I went to the hospital yesterday to have bloods done all pretty routine.

Leeze - my scan buddy yay 18th April - what time is your appointment? Mines at 9.40am and ive been told to expect to be there for up to two hours x

If ive got names wrong i apologise! I should maybe start responding to each post i see and quoting (if i then look at another page will i lose what i have written?) 

xxx


----------



## Darling

Angelique said:


> Hi ladies. looks like I missed a lot today, I feel like poo tonight, but its not pregnancy related, its sinus headache related and my inability to take anything.... but oh well....
> 
> My 10 year old daughter came home from school crying today and it broke my heart, cuz one of her friends was terribly mean to her, and my daughter is the type of girl who is sweet to everyone, and it crushed her. I am still sad from it.
> 
> 
> Anyway, 9babies, I haven't said it sooner cuz I have a terrible memory, but I am so glad you are here with us, and wishing you baby dust for friday!!
> 
> I was offered the job I applied for, and accepted, I feel a little guilty at not telling them I am pregnant, but I will soon.... But I am very happy to be making some money again
> 
> now I have to pop in and see the thread you guys are talking about

Congrats on the job hon! 

Poor little sausage. They're so sensitive at that age too. Kids can be so cruel to each other. Hope she's ok. Xx


----------



## Darling

Grrrrrrrrrr!!! Bloody midwife is off sick! My appointment has been cancelled. They said they would call within 48 hours to re-schedule.:growlmad:


----------



## Darling

Hey Pielette,
Sorry to hear you're feeling rough hun.
I don't mind what we call the thread but the only thing is that when 9Babies and Girlnextdoor get their Bfp's they won't be due until at least December. I don't know how to change the name. We might have to start a new one. Xx


----------



## Pielette

That's rubbish about the midwife appointment Darling. Would it have been your first one? To be fair mine wasn't too exciting, pretty much just a form filling exercise!
Hmm, this is true. I do think we need a name though, so maybe something that doesn't reflect the month. Anyone got any thoughts?


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Quick one from me today as my OH is itching to use the computer for flat-buying related things!!! I'm delighted to say that we had our offer accepted today on a lovely 2-bedroom garden flat!! It's so exciting and the vendors want to move on it really quickly so hopefully we will be in a new place for part of the summer!!!

Pink Sparkle - mine is at 9.30 and they said the same to me about allowing 2 hours for it! I can't wait. So exciting!

Darling - that's rubbish about the midwife being off sick. I hope you get a new date soon. 

Pielette - I'm mainly really really tired and get a bit nauseous after eating big meals. I'm off work all week on annual leave which is lovely, but it's making me realise how difficult work has been the last few weeks - and how much I was struggling. It's hard to get out of bed at 9am this week and last week it was 7am!! I think it would be nice to have a name too - if we're thinking of needing a name that isn't now related to a specific month that relates to due dates then what about a name that related to when the group was formed. Was it at the end of February? Could we have something to do with that - February Friends or something like that??

Angelique - that's a shame about your daughter. how mean children can be

Hi everyone else - got to dash now - my OH's turn on computer now. Catch you soon xx :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks pink sparkles!! 

i am sorry they did that to you Darling. Ihave had doctors do that to me, when i was pregnant with my son. IT is the most annoying and rude thing.

I Hope they reschedule you for this week!!!


----------



## Darling

Leeze - Aw congratulations! That is absolutely fantastic news! Oh how lovely. You'll have just enough time to unpack and settle in a bit before your beautiful bouncy baby makes you a little family!!! That's so exciting! A garden flat? That sounds lovely! So happy for you hun. So sorry to hear you're feeling it too. I think it's safe to say the old pregnancy has really kicked in now hasn't it? I'm so fed up with headaches, churning stomaches and not knowing which foods will repulse me today! I can't wait to feel normal again. As for getting up in the morning.. aarrgh!

Thanks for your kind words re sick midwife.. grrrr! Its all self, self, self with some people isn't it?!! ;-)


----------



## pink sparkle

Leeze - brill news about the new flat...how exciting new house new baby! x 

If we have a girl were going to have to think about moving to a four bed as the age gap would be too big between dd and new baby 10 years to be precise! i know that ds can share for a few years even if we have a girl but not for too long! we have also decided that if it is a boy and we can stay put in this house we will give the boys our big bedroom and we will have the smallest...we will literally have a double bed in the room and that it is...open the door and jump on the bed! lol

Darling - hope you get another appointment soon! x

Ive been put off the name Darcey now...silly girl on only way is essex has called her pig mr darcey ..im most annoyed! x


----------



## Angelique

Well, today I have my first Dr appointment..... I hope to talk her into a scan, if for nothing else than to put my mind at ease.... I'm not feeling very pregnant lately if that makes any sense and its scaring me, along with all the stupid aches and pains... Needless to say I am nervous!!

So I have braces, on my teeth, cuz I have a lovely gap in my front teeth I want closed, and I went for an appointment today, and ended up having to reschedule cuz they couldn't do the needed xray, cuz I am not out of the 1st trimester..... its a shame too, I was very excited cuz it means I would have been going into my final treatments, now its postponed..... sigh.... but the safety of baby is more important!!


----------



## Nat0619

Evening ladies :flower:

Hope everyone is ok.

Leeze, fab news about the flat hun :thumbup:

Darling, what a pain about your appointment! :nope: Hope you get a new date for it very soon.

I've had a busy day today. Not at work. Went to see one of my friends this morning and told her our news, she's very excited and filled up with tears :hugs: Then had a service with family to bury the ashes of my uncle who died before Christmas, his little casket was put in the grave with my grandad (his dad). Was a lovely little service and the weather was really nice for us :thumbup: We all then went for a nice lunch and I then stayed with mom and dad for a cup of tea afterwards.

x


----------



## Angelique

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

LADIES!!!!!:yipee::wohoo:

I am over the moon happy right now!! I had my first appointment this afternoon and I got to see my baby!!! Little beans heartbeat is going nice and strong!! 

SO much stress and worry is relieved now!! 

measuring perfectly for 8 weeks!! I couldn't be happier!! I will post a pic and give details of the scan in a bit hubby is rushing me out the door!!


----------



## krissi

Fantastic hunni xxx did you hear or see the hearbeat? So happy for you xxx


----------



## Darling

Nat - so sorry to hear you lost your uncle. Glad the service went well and the weather was kind. Sounds like you all gave him a good send-off. 

Angelique - that's awesome hun. I'm so happy for you. Now you can relax and enjoy feeling like crap! Lol. Seriously, glad it's put your mind at ease. Seems like a lifetime until my scan. Haven't got a date yet. 

Good morning Krissi!

Girls I feel sick! Getting fed up with it. Can't wait until second Tri when it all goes away. Come on mrs placenta - do your thang!!!


----------



## krissi

I am so with you on the sickness thing. When I was in LTTC I used to get so angry with people moaning about ms and said I would be so grateful for it but seriously when you are clinging to the loo for most the day it is soooo not fun. Being sick is actually a relief its the constant hungover feeling that gets me and the am I going to be or aren't I. 

Things at work are a little unsure at the moment so will find out in next few weeks if I will still have a job!! Stress and tiredness make ms worse for me so trying to keep calm.

Morning Darling!!


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :flower:

I need to update my siggy with you all, will do this today :thumbup:

Angelique, fantastic news about the scan :thumbup: 

I am debating again whether to get an early scan for my peace of mind :shrug: I will speak to midwife about things first tomorrow though. My reasons are that I don't have many symptoms, just mild ones (I'm hoping I'm just lucky!) and also something that happened to my best friend in New Zealand last week. She thought she was 9 weeks preg, had a scan and the :baby: had died at 6 weeks :cry: Her body has only just miscarried it after a whole month! This freaked me out last week, I calmed down a bit then but have spoken to her on the phone this morning and am freaking a bit again :wacko: She is ok now, is just relieved she has finally lost it and they are going to try again so hopefully all will be good for her next time :thumbup: It's just horrid hearing stories like that.

I am trying not to worry ladies but it's hard :nope: Pregnancy is all just a big unknown to me as this is my first.

Krissi, what is happening at your work then? Sorry if I've missed you explaining this earlier in the thread! x


----------



## Darling

Nat I'm not surprised it upset you. That's dreadful. Your poor friend. If it's going to put your mind at ease then it's definitely worth having a private scan. What's £100 compared to your piece of mind? :hugs:

Krissi sorry to hear about work. That's the last thing you need. Try and keep positive. Worst case scenario you get made redundant and you'll be able to claim 'Maternity Allowance'. Try to keep positive you and your baby are most important. You'll be just fine whatever happens. I'm a great believer that life shifts to facilitate big events in your life, and nine times out of ten you end up in a stronger position than you could have ever expected.:thumbup:


----------



## berniegroves

Hi Ladies, 
Haven't been on here for a while. I hope you are all okay. 

Krissi - sorry to hear about your job. The current financial climate makes work places very tricky doesn't it. 

Nat - I would defo have an early scan as it will give you some peace of mind. 

I saw that thread last night about what everyone was buying for their babies! I can't believe some people are so small minded!!!! And some people are just plain RUDE! 
It made me mad!!!!

x


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Nat - I agree with the others, I think it's a small price to pay to give you peace of mind for the next few weeks. Sorry to hear about your uncle, that's a lovely thing to bury him with his Dad. 

Krissi - that sucks that you might not have a job soon. Would there be other options for you to apply for other jobs or reduce your hours or anything like that? It's so hard not to worry about things, isn't it?

Angelique - great you got to see the baby - how wonderful!! 

Darling - I'm with you in wanting to hurry to 2nd trimester! I want to feel the lovely warm glowing phase!!! 

My situation at work at the moment isn't 100% stable - because I work in Health and Social Care and all of the cuts that are going on at the moment - although my job isn't government funded basically there's so much more competition at the moment for funding for services - my post is funded at the moment until the end of August and I don't know what will happen after that. My OH said not to worry and we would manage on his salary if we had to. My worry though is with buying a new home and with all the baby-related expenses that it would be really difficult. But, I guess you adapt and your priorities change and somehow you manage. Already in the last few weeks we've hardly gone out socialising and have been trying to cut back on spending. I bought a big bundle of maternity clothes on ebay the other day - 11 items for £26 - and 10 of them are really lovely and fit perfectly. At the moment I'm thinking I will generally buy maternity stuff off ebay or in the sales - and only splash out if it's a really special occasion. 

How's everyone's eating going? I haven't been too bad the last week or so - have been eating lots of pasta and cheese sauces and drinking smoothies made with fresh fruit to make sure I get lots of vitamins in me. Today I just can't decide what I can face. The idea of most things is making my stomach churn!!


----------



## babylove719

Hi girls! You are all so great!! 
@So happy for your wonderful scan Angelique!! Its so amazing to see that!!! 
@I'm jealous of you ladies who are getting ready to move into your new homes! We will be moving too but not for a few months yet and we actually don't have a place lined up as of now!!:( I'm a little nervous!
@Nat: I would probably pay for a scan if I were u also. I'm sure everyhing's fine, I just can't imagine waiting so long!! Yikes! Good luck! 

Girls I am really wishing I had another scan coming up sonnet also because I am not feeling very pregnant. It's strange, I expected the m.s. To get maybe a tiny bit worse around this time and it hasn't. It's still only very seldom I just get a little queasy, no vomiting or anything. My back soreness is mostly gone as well aside from a slight ache some days in the evening. I'm pretty fatigued I guess but I guess I thought my symptoms would be more obvious between 7-10weeks, not less. :wacko:

Not that I want to be terribly sick, I just don't have alot of symptoms right 
now to reassure me that everything is progressing! I thought I would be so relaxed after seeing the ultrasound at 8 weeks. Now little ing things are still worrying me. I am recognizin that alot of my wiry stems from reading the worries of others on the firs Tri threads. I know I saw my baby and saw it's little heart flickering away. But some girls have been told what the heartrate was at 8weeks or even heard it! I just hope it's not a bad sign that my OB only showed it to me on the screen. I just still am so worried that something could go wrong between that u/s and my next one. There are irks on first Tri who saw a heartbeat and then mc and were told the babe died right after their reassuring u/s. 

Sorry ladies I KNOW I just need to stop worrying and be positive! I hope i didn't bring anyone down with me! Lol. Come OOOONN april 12th!!!!!


----------



## babylove719

Omg you probably can't even make out what I said with all those typos!! I hate typing on my iPhone! WHY would I change "girls" to "irks" that's not even close!!! UGH! Sorry!


----------



## Nat0619

Irks! :haha::rofl:

Babylove, you've now got me wondering whether an early scan is a good idea at all :shrug: As it sounds like, even though you see :baby:, it doesn't stop the worrying :nope: I am going to wait to speak to my midwife tomorrow and see what she thinks. I am going to explain what happened to my friend and that my concern is also my lack of symptoms and see what she says. I am currently missing my second period around about now and have never, ever in my life missed once so I know something is going on in there :haha: I just keep reminding myself of that and feeling my big, bloated belly and looking at the veins in my boobies :blush: to reassure myself! :wacko: 

If I did have an early scan also I'd want OH to come too and he would need to get the time off work (as probably would I of course). Will speak to midwife and see what she thinks. Do you girls know if it would be an internal or external scan at around 9 weeks or so?

Ladies who have done this before - is First Tri always this full of anxiety?? x


----------



## Nat0619

Changed my siggy ladies, hope I haven't forgotten anyone :shrug: Do let me know if I have?

Agree we need to change the 'Halloween' name though so I've just put that for now x


----------



## krissi

It would be external at 8 weeks babe xx


----------



## babylove719

Nat I'm really just being silly. Seeing the baby and it's heartbeat really is very amazing and reassuring! PLUS I beleive someone said that once you've seen baby with a beating heart the mc risk goes down to like 1 or 2% so VERY LOW!! It's just hard reading the first Tri boards since it's a constant reminder that the worries are never really "over". But I should really stop being a baby about it, I'm sure everythin is going to be fine for most or all of us!! And I have those crazy blue veins on my bbs too!! And they've gotten SO swollen and heavy! Lol. I just have these moments of doubt and worry but I try to remind myself that everything is fine. 

Oh, and I'm quite happy that my sickness isn't bad because I'm so excited to go to our favorite Japanese hibachi restaurant tomorrow night for my DH's birthday dinner!! YUM!!
;)


----------



## 9babiesgone

ONE DAY ONE DAY ONE DAY!! can you tell I am super anxious for tomorrow


----------



## Nat0619

Good luck 9babies for tomorrow :thumbup: Really hoping it's a positive for you.

Ladies, I had a weird sensation earlier today, wondered if anyone had ever experienced it? It was only once (so far!) and soon wore off but was weird :wacko:

I got up from the sofa and felt a sensation like something 'moved', right low down and central. It didn't hurt, wasn't a pain, just a strange sensation :shrug: Would be right where I would think my womb would be :wacko: Was just weird. Could it have just been something shifting a little? I will mention it to midwife tomorrow but just wondered it anyone had had anything similar? x


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks!!! hehehe!!! : )


----------



## babylove719

Omg these boards are getting SO ridiculous ladies. Now there's a whole US vs.UK healthcare debate on first Tri and that SAME woman who berated ladies for early buying has just bashed the use of midwives in the UK and the UK ladies are upset about it. How does that one person keep offending people and not thinking twice about it?? And I had to put my 2 cents in a few times because it's all getting out of hand. People are being all judgemental over the other county's system. Ugh. I don't know why i come on here! I'm just bored I guess and the drama is certainly entertaining ;-)


----------



## babylove719

Oh and FX'd for you 9babies!!!!!!!!!! Loads and showers of baby dust!!!!! :dust:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks babylove!!! I appreciat eit. I stay out of most of the drama filled sections but they are entertaining. LOL


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies! How are you all?
Sorry to hear about your job insecurity Krissi, it's not easy to deal with that uncertainty. 
9babies, good luck! I bet you're itching to get those tests out!
Oh and babylove, your scan date is 12th April? Mine too! :happydance:

I really get why some of us are worried, I feel worried too. Despite the fact that I feel sick as much as I do and my boobs are bigger. I just can't get the fear of going into the room and them telling me my little one has gone out of my head. I don't think it helps that there are a lot of these things on the first tri forum, but that's to be expected because it's a forum for support. I don't know, I guess a mother's tendancy to worry is with us from the very start. I am by nature a positive person but I can feel the little niggles of worry at the back of my mind.
On another note - why does someone always have to start a fight on first tri?! It's getting ridiculous!


----------



## Leeze

Fingers crossed for tomorrow 9babies :thumbup:

Nat - I've been having strange feelings today right behind my belly button and just a bit lower. I've been trying to reassure myself it's "growing pains" - I remember a post Darling made a few weeks back that talked about how it will be painful sometimes because everything is changing in there. 

Babylove - I keep going through moments of not feeling pregnant too - I remind myself by looking at my face full of acne most of the time!! I know it's likely I will keep worrying a bit over the next 4 weeks or so - but mostly I'm trying my best to keep myself calm! 

Pielette - I'm mostly staying out of the 1st tri boards - it's scary over there and I don't want to get myself too worked up (it's easy to get worked up right now!!)

BTW - I'm really gassy at the moment (at both ends) - anyone else experiencing this? It's getting quite embarrassing (although this is one of the other ways I'm reassuring myself at the moment!!) :blush:


----------



## berniegroves

Leeze said:


> BTW - I'm really gassy at the moment (at both ends) - anyone else experiencing this? It's getting quite embarrassing (although this is one of the other ways I'm reassuring myself at the moment!!) :blush:

Oh My Goodness!!!! Me toooo! It is awful!!! I have heard that it is quite common, but that doesn't make it easier to deal with!!

So i have my 12 week scan next Monday at 4pm. Although i think i'm only 10 weeks this weekend as i know when i ovulated, but the doctors keep telling me i'm 11 weeks today! 

Good luck 9babies, fingers crossed for you. 

I am hating all the bad feeling and judgement on the 1st Tri boards. Do you think it is hormones???

x


----------



## Angelique

9babies.... I think I feel almost as anxious as you reading your post!! LOL good luck hon!!! 

Started training on my new job today... all computer business and on a sloooooow computer too lol, it was rather boring and I had a heck of a time staying awake.... 

I feel great today, I don't know if it is left over euphoria of seeing baby yesterday, or if its my trip south tomorrow, I am driving my kids to a dance competition, its 200 miles away, but the best part is its south, and the temps are in the mid 80's there where I live it snowed last night lol. So I am happy to get to some warm weather.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

Well my first midwife appointment is done and dusted :thumbup: Went well. Done the paperwork, had blood taken, blood pressure done and gave a urine sample. Got my maternity pack so plenty of reading now :haha: Midwives (there were 2 of them, a main one and a student, both really nice) were very reassuring that my feeling of being well and pretty 'normal' is absolutely fine and that I should just count myself lucky. They said not to worry about any niggles or aches unless I get severe pains that double me over or any bleeding, I have to contact GP at the mo if I get any problems. They said the 'movement sensation' I had yesterday was probably my womb shifting :wacko: This is normal as it is growing all the time and has to pop up over the pubic bone. Next time I see midwife will be Friday 13th(!) May.

Got to wait for my scan date in post now. As I am pretty reassured at the moment I am probably just going to wait for this scan now.

As expected, midwife has put my due date as 30th October as that is from my LMP (my 1st Nov date is from when I think I ov'd). This may obviously change again at my scan.

So all good :thumbup: How is everyone else? Darling, any news on a new midwife appointment for you?

x


----------



## Darling

Hi Nat.. Ladies..
Glad your appointment went well honey. 
My booking appointment has been rescheduled for Tuesday but I have to go to them now so I won't get the chat I thought'd I'd get because I'll have my children with me. Grrr! I'll ask MIL if she can help out.
9babies - how did you get on? 
Hi everyone else!!! Xx


----------



## Nat0619

Glad you've got your appointment sorted Darling :thumbup: Hopefully MIL can help you out.

Hope everyone else is ok and looking forward to the weekend x


----------



## 9babiesgone

GUESS WHAT???








I got my :bfp:


YAY!!!!


----------



## Nat0619

:happydance::yipee::headspin::dance::happydance::yipee::headspin::dance:

Oh 9Babies, that is fantastic news!! Back with us so quickly, fabulous :thumbup:

What is your due date? End November or so? x


----------



## 9babiesgone

NOpe, december 3rd!!!! LOL

but still with you guys, in this year!!! yay!!


----------



## Nat0619

Fab news! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Now we need to decide what to call this thread?! 

Halloween/Bonfire Night/Christmas Babies :haha:


----------



## Waitress

9Babies - congratulations!! Thats fantastic news. I was just about to get caught up on everything else since I was last on but was looking for your result post so am happy to have seen it. Fabulous!!:happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

LOL you can keep it halloween if you want. LOL I can be the evil step child, LOL On the side!!! hehe. 
Or Halloween Babes with Christmas Twist?? LOL
just kidding...


hahah


----------



## Darling

Aaaaaaaaaaargghh!!! F*#king amazing!!!! Bless your heart you soooo deserve this!! :hugs:Made up for you sweetheart! COngratulations!!!!:happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks darlings. I am really crying happy tears bc you all make me feel so very loved. 
: )

:hugs: non alcoholic drinks all around.


----------



## Darling

So.. er.. what car you getting? ;-P xxxx


----------



## Darling

Aw! Bottoms up! Hehe! Xx


----------



## Pielette

Oh 9babies, I'm so pleased for you! Massive congratulations!
I just turned off the forum to watch a film and then thought I must check in and see if there's any news... and there was! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

yay, I dont know it is between an mini cooper, or an honda civic!! 


: )


----------



## krissi

Congrats 9babies so happy for you xxx


----------



## Pielette

Loving the good news and positivity in our thread ladies!
How are you all? I'm still really struggling with sickness, really desperate to get to 12 weeks and *fingers crossed* have it calm down. But I managed to stay up late last night (11 haha!) to watch a film with hubby - considering I rarely make it to half 9 I was pleased with myself! It probably helped that I really got into the film, it was really good. Recommend The Town :thumbup:
Really anxious to see my little one as well, waiting 12 weeks is such a long time!


----------



## Leeze

Morning everyone!

Big congrats to 9babies - that's fantastic news!!! :flower: And a new car too - double whammy congratulations!!! :haha: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months, hon. You very much deserve it! :hugs:

I've been feeling really sick this morning - had to have a lie down after breakfast!! I'm feeling very lazy at the moment after my week off work and not looking forward to going back on Monday. I think maternity leave should start at 8 weeks not 36 weeks or whatever crazy week it is!!!


----------



## Leeze

BTW - I was just checking out 1st tri boards and somehow seems a different energy on there today. More fun and supportive. Or maybe I was just picking the threads that looked that way!!! Have a lovely weekend everyone xx :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

yOU too Leeze and everyone have a great weekend!!

I am so excited to have a opportunity for a new car!!


----------



## Waitress

Hi girls,

Sounds like everyone is in good spirits this weekend - a new BFP in the group is good for that!

This week has been MANIC for me with all the house move stuff going on but I am all caught up now and still so very happy about 9babies news. Exciting times!

As you know, I've been having my worries about a few things and whilst I am managing to deal with all that I have a new concern which may sound ridiculous to some but I promise you, its really bugging me. Its mainly one for the girls who have given birth before....and its basically about the smells that go with childbirth!

I have got one of those heightened senses of smell and certain things make me heave. I am up to speed with the bodily functions that might occur when I am pushing but obviously blood smells bad too and I was just wondering if it is a big deal or am I worrying about nothing? My big fear is that my baby will smell a certain way when they put he/she on me and I'll be sick - I really don't want that to happen. 

I only started thinking about this after OBEM on Monday when the girl said her baby "smells bad" when she was put on her. 

There is no way I'd start a thread on this out there in the BandB "ether" - I don't need to be told I'm selfish and its only a bit of poo and its not the baby's fault etc. I know all that. I am just one of those people that can deal with things if I know about them - unexpected things throw me off a bit!

So does it smell bad or is it not an issue?!

I'm sure I'll have plenty more stupid questions over the next few months!!

Thanks in advance!
:thumbup:


----------



## Pielette

Wow did someone on OBEM say that? I must have missed that!
I think you'll be far too involved with the process and the fact that you're finally looking at your baby to even notice the smells. I'd be very surprised if we even notice! But then I suppose I haven't given birth before, so we'd need someone else who's been through it to tell us!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I have a very heightened sense of smell and dont remember ever feeling grossed out, when my babies came out!!! I dont think you will either!! :hugs:


----------



## Waitress

Pielette said:


> Wow did someone on OBEM say that? I must have missed that!
> I think you'll be far too involved with the process and the fact that you're finally looking at your baby to even notice the smells. I'd be very surprised if we even notice! But then I suppose I haven't given birth before, so we'd need someone else who's been through it to tell us!

Hi Pilette,

i know, I was thinking that too - but she noticed (it was the young girl with the dodgy teeth) and it made me wonder!
:shrug:


----------



## Pielette

Ah that one. Those two were a bit odd though. Their circumstances made me a little bit unhappy - no fixed home, no jobs etc. Then when baby came out he said, 'Oh I guess his nails are yellow cos we both smoke'. Great...


----------



## babylove719

Hi Ladies, happy weekend!
I'm so glad to find everyone in good spirits this weekend!

9babies your news is absolutely FABULOUS!! a big congratulations!!!! And a new car i'm enormously jealous!!! you must be over the moon and back!! 

I'm doing fine, pretty much the same! UNFORTUNATELY my DH's birthday dinner at our favorite restaurant didn't go exactly as I'd hoped! :wacko: I was looking forward to it ALL week!!! I think I did myself in because I really didn't eat enough during the day, my appetite was a little low. So by the time we were leaving for dinner I had a headache and in turn that was making me a little queasy so at the restaurant I was doomed. It's a Japanese Hibachi place where they cook on the stove right at the table and all the smoke and steam and fumes coming off the stove into my face intensified my headache and nausea. 

So I had approximately 5 bites of my rice and then just got more and more nauseous as more and more food got piled on my plate. I ate hardly anything and felt yuck! After dinner even I was only able to eat a few crackers and water. I had gotten myself to that point of having such an empty tummy that I was too queasy to eat! GRRR :growlmad:

Luckily I brought all my food home and I wasn't sure I'd be able to eat it today but I just had some and lived through it LOL. 

I'm sure the rest of my weekend will be better! It's soooo hot here!! in the upper 80s all weekend!! too bad I don't have any fab plans lol 

Have a great weekend girls!! :flower:


----------



## pink sparkle

Massive massive congratulations to 9babies...so so happy for you and great news about the car too!

Babylove i am so jelous that you have such lovely weather, we have had a nice week and today its freezing again was hoping to do something nice with the hubby and children too...nevamind!

I never noticed any horrible smells when i gave birth and i definately dont think the babies smelt funny either, I defo have a heightened sense of smell and its gets stronger when im pregnant too. Sorry if tmi but i did have very bad wind in the early stages of labour but tbh i laughed that off and the window was open lol. I really dont think that you have anything to worry about. I know that over here you can ask them to clean off your baby before they put it to your chest, i have never asked that but i dont think its selfish of a woman to ask that they do that either its all down to personal choice.

I havent seen the UK v US thread and im really quite sad that they have struck up that debate, i love being able to talk to pregnant ladies from the US, thats what i love about the net, we would never we talking otherwise and would have to have divides put up between us all. Im pretty sure there are positives and negatives of both systems and that unless you have been through them both you cant really judge and even then its only your opinion. Sorry im going on now!

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the weekend xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

*would hate to have divides put up between us 

sorry ladies x


----------



## Darling

Hon that girl was - how to put it politely? Not the sharpest? There are smells BUT a) they mostly come from your body (sorry to be graphic but bodily fluids, placenta etc) not baby, b) you will have worked so hard (it's not called labour for nothing) that you won't be in that frame of mind to care about smells, c) you won't be sensitive to smells and feeling sick all the time by then, and d) you are very intelligent not some low vibe teenager and this is your baby.. you will be overwhelmed and happy like you've never encountered! I promise you!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I love my october women!!! YOu all are making me smile each and every day and I thank you for that. just ate adn still hungry.


----------



## Waitress

Thanks everyone - I know you're all right and there will be other things on my mind. I think I'll still need to know what I MIGHT smell though - if I know I can deal with it. I might sound obsessive but I assure you, its a real problem - like a reflex thing. I've puked in places you don't want to know about!

:hugs:


----------



## Darling

Waitress - sorry if I'm assuming here and you are generally sensitive to smells but perhaps you're thinking about this with your morning sickness nose? The smells aren't that bad sweets. They're natural smells not overpowering. Don't worry - we're designed to cope with this because men couldn't even if they could!! :haha:


----------



## Waitress

Hi Darling,

Sadly this is a life long affliction and actually i haven't had any stronger reactions since I've been feelng queasy. I think I've gotten away quite lightly on the MS front compared to some of you. Its not a pregnancy nose, its my nose :wacko:! I know I'll cope somehow!

I can't believe I am 10 weeks today. All of a sudden it seems like the time is moving quite quickly - finally! I am sitting here scratching my head a bit about this ticker though. I can see how an olive could turn into a prune but next week I'll be a lime and that seems like a big growth spurt!?

10 weeks is a quarter of the way there (I like numbers!) - eek! 

I hope everyone else is doing good - have a lovely Sunday. I am looking after next doors 10 week old labrador puppy for the day. Could be interesting!!


----------



## pink sparkle

aww waitress try not to worry about 'smells'.

Ive never heard of anyone giving birth and complaining of a horrid smell. Honestly dont know what the girl on obem was talking about and tbh she and her boyfriend must have stunk of cigarettes and without sounding horrible her teeth were awful so i doubt their personal hygiene was very good either. Is there a scent that you do like maybe you would be able to take scented candles into the room just to give you some peace of mind. we all have things that worry us...i hate feet and wore socks throughout my labour as i didnt want to see them and i didnt want anyone else to either and the midwife laughed and said shed never met someone whod done that, i think she thought i was a bit weird! 

Sounds like fun looking after the puppy for the day, ive got a 9 month old and hes still so naughty!


----------



## Darling

Aw!! Cute! Oh you get to play with the puppy!! 

I see. Bless you poor thing. Well if it makes you feel any better I've always been really squeamish. I remember when they put me on a drip and put the needle in my hand I just got it together (still feel sick thinking about it now though) but I honestly believe that you get strength when you need it. You'll do fine. And really I don't think the smells are that bad. It's hard to explain. I had a similar conversation with some girlfriends about childbirth and they are so fixated on pain. I can't tell them it doesn't hurt but I try to explain that you're ready for it when it happens and you just get on with it. Ok I know it's not the same for everyone. I've seen women f'ing and blinding and flipping out long before the pushing stage but you're level-headed hun and you'll be determined and you'll be so proud of yourself afterwards. Do your reading educate yourself about labour and all the possibilities but don't dwell too much on them and go in 'labour-savvy'. For more pearls of my infinite wisdom please see www.the oracle.com/ohshutupkara!:coffee:
:haha:


----------



## Pielette

From an olive to a prune to a lime - that does seem like a big growth spurt! Isn't it amazing what our bodies are actually doing right now?
Scented candles in the room might be a nice idea, although I do think you'll be absolutely fine! Might just be something to ease your worries slightly. Pink sparkle - that made me chuckle although I did just think that my feet will probably be quite cold so socks may be in order!
I have to say that the idea of labour doesn't scare me too much right now, but I guess that may change as we draw nearer! I think the fact that it's so unknown for me at the moment, as I've never done it before, it makes it easier. Ignorance is bliss and all that! But then, I've always been accepting of the fact that if I want to be a mother, I have to go through it and that's the end of it. One of my best friends was shuddering the other day at the thought of it (she's not a mum yet) and I asked her if she wanted to be a mum one day. She said well yes. I smiled and said, well you'll accept it one day then.


----------



## Leeze

Morning everyone - you guys are great! I love how questions on this thread are answered in a compassionate and understanding way!

Waitress - I've had some fears too about labour but mainly about "losing control of my bodily functions" - but I'm trying to reassure myself that the staff will have seen it many times before. I'm also really sensitive to bad smells and always have been - I'm just kinda assuming that by the time the baby comes I will be so tired and blissed out that I won't care what might come out of either end of me!! Have fun with the puppy - cute that he is the same age as your little growing baby!! :hugs:

Babylove - that sucks about your dinner but it's good you were able to eat most of it today. I'm finding that I need to keep eating regularly - at least every couple of hours - otherwise I get quite irritable and my stomach starts churning. 

I nearly screamed at my OH last night because I'd made some food and asked him to mash the carrot and turnip and he started washing the dishes instead because he thought there wasn't much room in the kitchen (I normally make a big mess when I cook!!). I ended up doing the mash myself and then having a go at him because I'd asked him to do one thing and the food was going cold etc - poor thing was only trying to help. After I'd had a couple of mouthfuls of food I felt a lot better - it was like a really bad PMT kinda feeling. Funny thing is as well that my OH is being really loving and cuddly at the moment and he keeps squashing my boobs which are really tender and sore - I'm like "get off the boobs" and "give me some space" - phew!! I can't wait for 2nd trimester for the hormones to settle down!!!

Hi everyone else :hi: - happy to be sharing this crazy and lovely journey with you all!!! :hugs:


----------



## Waitress

You girls are great. I'll stop going on about it now. I think if I assume I will smell pooh and blood in the worst combination possible I can only be surprised if it isn't so bad!

I am not worried about the pain - I know that will be long and hard but I'm honestly not worried about it that much. And I know that girl was a bit tragic on OBEM but she had a very human reaction to it and its the first time I've ever seen or heard someone talk about the smell. Scented candles are a good idea though - I will plan for that!

Here is a picture of my charge for the day. His mum left him with me with her Crocs - he sleeps in them and they seem to calm him down when he's fretting. I hadn't even thought about the puppy being the same age as my baby - good point!:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







securedownload.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pielette

Aw Waitress he's really cute! I love it when animals are in that 'big paw phase' as I call it, when their feet are too big for their bodies!
Your poor OH Leeze! I chuckle but I'm the same, I'm on a short fuse at the minute. And I'm not feeling particularly cuddly either, I'm very fond of my own space right now. Especially cos I'm mostly feeling sick or knackered, I just want to curl up and snooze or watch TV. My poor hubby, my boobs are getting bigger and I'm looking a lot more womanly than I normally do (I'm quite petite - do have curves but not much in the boob area!) but I'm just so not in the mood. Is anyone else feeling like this? He's very much looking forward to the 12 week mark!


----------



## pink sparkle

I am absolutely vile atm! I have no fuse and keep flying off the handle over silly things. DH is just driving me crazy and as much as i love him want him to leave me alone! OMG sound like a crazy woman lol! Im not very blessed in the chest area usually but they are already a cup size bigger and feel great...im loving my pregnancy boobs! x


----------



## pink sparkle

Leeze - although you have never done it before when the time comes you will be so ready for labour and it will come naturally...wont necessarily be easily (cant lie) but your body just knows what to do. I suprised myself. Im sure that Darling will have some words of wisdom on labour for us all...she puts it all so nicely xxx


----------



## Darling

I want a 'Heineken labour'. Does anyone remember that ad? This gorgeous glam woman lying in a hospital bed reading Vogue or similar totally chilled out perusing her mag and then a doctor says something like, "Mrs Smith it's a beautiful baby girl!" and she cooly replies, without looking up from her magazine, "Oh thank you. Put it over there." Yes I'll take one of those to go please! 

Speaking of my pearls of wisdom I am beginning to worry that I've imagined it all. I get pms from hell sometimes and I'm worryingly normal. No mood swings, no worries about the baby, no emotional outbursts... What's wrong with me????!!! The only symptom I have is nausea and very slightly bigger boobs! Hmmm... cue psycotic episode! Aaaaaarggghhhhh!!! She's gonna blow!!!!!!


----------



## LittleStars

:hi: Hey girls, mind if I join in? I'm due October 20th so not quite a Pumpkin baby but my DH IS a Pumpkin baby and he is thrilled about the date even being close so he can throw outrageous Halloween themed parties for the birthdays. 

I'm going to try to read back a few pages and see if I can do a little catching up. In the meantime, I look forward to getting to know everyone!

Short intro on me: Married, 35 (just!) and living in Canada. Have one daughter who's 5 in June. My husband is in the Navy and I'm a SAHM. We spent 3 years trying to conceive and finally had luck with IVF #2. Two embryos were transferred so we are pretty sure the twins are fraternal. I was seeing my Fertility doctor until two weeks ago and have had 3 scans so far that all looked great with the exception of some bleeding from SCH. Tuesday is my first appointment with my OB (new doctor from last time) who specializes in high risk pregnancies.

Now off to pick up DD, she spent the night at my parents, it was date night last night!!! :blush:


----------



## Pielette

Hi LittleStars! :hi: Aw bless twins! I would on the one hand love to be told it's twins but think it would scare me a little as well, especially being my first pregnancy! Does your daughter know she's getting two little siblings? 
Darling - now that sounds like a nice labour and birth! I don't remember the ad but it sounds good!


----------



## pink sparkle

welcome Littlestar nice of you to join us...wow twins how exciting

Darling yes that sounds like a fab birth and maybe the pregnancy has sent you the otherway no pms like symptoms....i was defo not this highly strung in my previous two pregnancies! 

GRRR at dh today, hes had a mega busy week at work and been working on our garden so hes had a relaxing day...pants for me though his relaxing day is watching the grand prix and loads of rubbish car programmes and has involved drinking way to many cans of lager...hes no use to me whatsoever today infact its rather like having three children to look after!


----------



## Leeze

Welcome Littlestars :flower: and congratulations on your twins!! Sounds like you've been on quite a journey over the last 3 years. It took us 14 months to conceive (after one m/c) - and I was going crazy by then so I can't imagine what it would be like after 3 years. 

Girls - you are great - you made me feel much better about being in a mood with my OH. He's been out for most of the day today and it's been lovely to have the place to myself - I'll probably appreciate seeing him later on after a bit of me time. I think part of it is that we've just had a week off work together and he's had about 3 evenings during the week where he's merrily worked his way through a bottle of wine or 3-4 beers and then breathing his alcohol breath all over me. It's funny because I don't really want to drink at all but I know part of it is jealousy because I wish I could find an easy way to switch off. Maybe some really cheesy girlie TV is in order.

Darling - you made me laugh about worrying because you're not worrying. Isn't it funny how we can talk ourselves into worrying. If I feel sick or really tired I'm so grumpy and moaning - then if I feel ok and full of energy I start to worry that something might have gone wrong.


----------



## 9babiesgone

feeling very very tired and irritated at dh!! he slept in yesterday and I took care of the kids by myself, and then today he sleeps in, the weekends are when he is supposed to help out!! I was up at 12 am, and then again at 5 am, with the kids bc they had nightmares, was he up with them? NOPE. my hormones are ready to whoop his ass.


----------



## Darling

Littlestar welcome to the crazies thread lol or perhaps it's just me?! Wow twins! Congratulations! How efficient are you?? Lol. ;-D 
My first appointment is on Tuesday too!

9babies I feel an arse-kicking would be a really good use of energy! Hehehe! Actually I have managed to do big fat zilch today! Yes I am smug and completely without shame! Lol. Well I've been waxing my legs which is a job I utterly loathe! I'd pay someone else to do it but I'm too big a chicken! Yeah go woop honey it'll cheer you up! Lol


----------



## 9babiesgone

lol i just told him what is what!! and he got up. Hahhaha!!


----------



## Darling

Hehehe! ;-P


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend :thumbup:

Interesting discussions on labour and smells :haha: I had never even considered what smells I may encounter! I haven't even thought about labour and birth yet really, I just want to get to 12 weeks and see that there is really a :baby: in there at the moment as I feel so normal! Darling, like you, I am very normal in my moods, very chilled (apart from the anxieties that feeling normal is causing!) I have said to several people, I actually feel very well and would say I feel better pregnant than not pregnant! If this is the case in First Tri, hopefully I'm going to feel bloomin' fantastic in second tri :haha:

Littlestars, welcome and congratulations on your twins :happydance: x


----------



## Darling

Nat I think we're just jammy! Hehe! I've just had a lovely bath! I indulged myself in some Lush goodies yesterday so I've been pampering myself. Sicky feeling returning now. I'm alright until I need to eat.


----------



## Leeze

9babies - you tell him!!! sometimes these hormones have got to be useful. Can anyone remember, was it Roseanne Barr that said about PMT that it was the only week of the month where she was really allowed to be herself??!!! Hee hee :haha:

Darling - I've had a very lazy week and done pretty much nothing for the whole week. I was meant to be doing a "big clear-out" which in the end consisted of putting a bag of shoes together for the charity shop (all have ridiculously high heels that I've never been able to walk more than about 10 metres in) and clearing out a little junk drawer. Otherwise I've been watching trashy TV and playing about on the internet (another couple of ebay maternity purchases). I could easily get used to this - I so don't want to go back to work tomorrow. It even occurred to me earlier that I'd done no clothes washing for the last 2 weeks and I've been off work for the last 8 days and just looked at it piling up. So this evening I'm tackling that and feeling exhausted already (after doing one wash!!!)


----------



## Darling

Good for you! You need to make the most of it hun. So you enjoy! Stuff the laundry! As long as you have clean clothes for tomorrow lol! I have no inclination towards housework! I don't know what's wrong with me!? Lol


----------



## Darling

Forgot to say.. I remember a great Roseanne episode where Roseanne thinks she's pregnant and the girls are really concerned because they don't want a baby in the house and so Darlene says to Roseanne that four people in the house is enough and they don't need a third child bla bla bla. Roseanne takes it all in, thanks her for her honesty, says she understands etc then asks Darlene when she's moving out! It was so unexpected as it was a really tender moment between them. Hilarious!


----------



## LittleStars

Thanks for the warm welcome! My daughter doesn't know we're expecting yet. I'm dying to tell her but until the next scan or so I'm not super comfortable telling her, she's too young to understand if we had loss but too old so she'd never forget. Does that make sense? Anyway, as soon as we are happy to tell her we'll let her tell everyone else. MY mom knows because she did a lot of babsitting for me during the IVF process and after some of my SCH bleeds when I went in for scans. My younger sister knows too, and coincidence of coincidences she is pregnant too and about 3 days ahead of me!

Darling - yay for first appointments! I'm nervous since I have to have to dreaded c-section talk and even though I've come to terms with it it still sucks and talking about it makes it real.


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Ladies: Thanks for your wonderful support. I unfortunately miscarried on Thursday. Not sure if it had to do with my hematoma or not but it was not meant to be. It was our first time being pregnant, so we're sad but eager to try again. Sorry for the bad news. I wish you the best of luck with your pregnancies and I hope to be in the prego club again soon.

Birdie


----------



## Angelique

Hi ladies, I have just returned from what feels like a looooooooooooong weekend. My 2 girlies had a big dance competition in a city 300 miles away, and it was nice, they both ended up with trophies and such, but my oldest was SO sick, she threw up all over the convention center floor, and the kids all were kinda obnoxious about it... poor sweetie she tried to make it out to the restroom. 

Anyway, so after competition for 2 day, and visiting family and so me great shopping, and 2 5 hour drives, I am completely worn out. I feel like sleeping for a year!! and I can't cuz my daughters 8th birthday is tomorrow and I have to get everything ready. 


9Babies, I am so thrilled for you! I am so glad you are back with us

Birdie, so sorry for your loss.... hopefully you will be back very soon. 

everyone else, I hope all is well for you


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks angelique. and birdy I am so so sorry. I lost too, and I came back , so you can too!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Darling

Birdie so sorry to hear your sad news. Just remember we're all here for you.:hugs:


----------



## krissi

So sorry Birdie xx

Welcome littlestars xx

I am 9 weeks whoop whoop!! My pumpkin is no longer an embryo!!! Had a good weekend after a rocky friday night but all good in the end. Sickness is still ongoing but I am starting to get used to it now as unpleasant as it is. Tiredness also still raging.
Its so sad but I quite look forward to the "symptoms" I am very impatiently waiting for these veins that I am promised will appear everywhere lol!


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :flower:

Birdie, so sorry hun to hear your sad news :cry: Sending you lots of :hugs: and really hope to see you back here again soon.

Krissi, extra veins are one of the only things I DO have! Definitely got them on my boobies, even though they aren't any bigger yet, plus I'm sure I've got some new veins around the tops of my legs and hips too :shrug: According to midwife I was 9 weeks yesterday (my ticker is 2 days behind now but leaving it for now, will change it after scan if need to). Really, really hoping I get a scan date in the post this week :thumbup:

I'm off to break our news to another of my friends this morning. Popping to hers to have lunch with her and to drop her birthday pressie in for later this week. She is pregnant, due on 8th July, so all being well with me our :baby:'s won't be too different in age :thumbup: She already has a 2 year old daughter who is just gorgeous x


----------



## krissi

Grrrr sorry rant alert!! There is a certain poster (who should now be in 2nd tri as of today but for some reason feel the need to pop back - double grrr) who is really pissing me off. She is so down on the UK and NHS, well excuse me you are not native to the UK and are receiving free medical care so maybe a little gratitude should be called for. It makes me so angry as no-one else from other countries feels the constant need to belittle our system and country so why her. Not a happy bunny!!

Anyway only 2 and a half weeks til hollibops!!


----------



## LittleStars

Krissi - I know what you mean about looking forward to symptoms as much as some of them suck. Everytime I have spotting form my SCH I am so thankful to have morning sickness the next day. As for the bashing of the UK and healthcare.. I'm going hunt this person down, you've got me curious. I have dual citizenship with the UK and I hate people who bash either of my countries! I also get really irked when people bash the healthcare system in Canada. Sure sometimes things need fixing either within the system or in a particular area to give better service but the thought of not having guaranteed healthcare is truly a scary one and unacceptable in a 1st world country. 

Anyway.. I thought I would finally be walking DD to school once again but I had another small bit of spotting last night (seem to get them once a week :( ) so I'm still driving her the less than 1km distance. I can't wait until this clears itself up. I'm dying to start getting a little exercise again, I feel so faaaaaaaaat! I am so excited that I get to finally start seeing my OB tomorrow, I'm hoping to get a scan super soon. I need to see those babies!


----------



## krissi

How often do you get scanned with twins hun? Are they identical or non identical or do you not know yet? How exciting!

You will probably see who I mean if you look through some of the more contenious posts. She seems to just like to stir and I have bitten lol!! Always putting down the UK health system and cant wait to get back to the US etc. I can understand she is probably used to the way things work in the US but the service she receives here is free and compared to many other countries very good so I kind of think be grateful you have access to free medical care and stop moaning if not go back to the US for her pre-natal care lol!!


----------



## babylove719

Krissi, i knew who you were talking about before even going to look at that thread!!!!! It's the SAME girl who is ALWAYS causing trouble and starting arguments! She also commented in the thread "the no lunchmeat rule" telling all those ladies off as well!! Last week she was bashing the UK system in a different thread about healthcare. I'm in the US so I don't pretend to know the details but from what I can tell, no countries system is perfect, I know ours isn't either but like you said, at least yours is free! 

I've seen her name in so many threads where she comes in and offends loads of people, it's amazing! Everytime I see her name I just go ahead and expect to see an offensive 
remark! :growlmad:


----------



## krissi

I know babylove its so annoying. I would love to have extra scans and all that you have in the US but you pay for it so would expect that service if I was paying. I just get annoyed by the fact that although she probably works here she will in no way have paid enough taxes in comparison to UK citizens so think she has a cheek to moan. I think she just posts to get reaction and I should probably hust ignore but hormonal and tired!!


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Birdie - I'm so sorry for your loss hon :hugs: - I know how devastating this is. Take the time you need to heal and I hope when you're ready to TTC again that it happens quickly for you. Remember we're here for you

Am I being too harsh if I'm wondering if whoever it is that keeps being nasty should be reported to BnB admin?? I'm at work right now so not got time to look at the posts ... will try have a look later or tomorrow

I'm seriously overflowing with hormones today, feel sick, exhausted, very irritable etc (could also be to do with being back at work!!!) :haha:

Nat - I've got serious blue veins that just seemed to have popped up - I noticed them yesterday!!!

Catch you all later :hugs:


----------



## krissi

Already reported Leeze had enough of her so just sent a request!!


----------



## babylove719

I'm with you too Leeze, I was starting to really wonder why the BnB admin hasn't at least messages her that she needs to calm down and quit being so hostile and antagonizing. She's really not being a helpful or respectful member of the forum always acting like that. This forum is for support, encouragement and sharing of knowledge and information in a friendly way. Not for chastising people at every opportunity!! Grrr!


----------



## krissi

Message back from mod to say will look into it. They probably hadnt noticed to be fair the forum is so huge.


----------



## pink sparkle

Birdie so sorry for your loss, hope your back with us real soon xxx

Im not sure who this lady is your all talking about but im intrigued so will have to try and find her lol! x

Have been getting lots of pains today down low on my right side, trying not to worry feels more like a pulled muscle tbh but well see if the spotting starts again grrrr! Have also had a headache from hell today wow i could carry on moaning but ill zip it and stop boring you all x


----------



## pink sparkle

OMG how rude is she! Go Krissi absolutely love your post! x


----------



## Darling

:dohh:What a relief to have someone on this forum who knows it all! How did I know it would be her?!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope everyone is ok. Pink Sparkle, I tend to get most of my niggles on my right side but am used to them now. I read somewhere on the internet recently that your womb tends to tilt to the right as it grows so pains are often more on the right side :thumbup:

I think I know who all you ladies are talking about! :haha: So opinionated! x


----------



## 9babiesgone

I hate people like that, you are talking about. I would kill for free healthcare, in america it is almost unheard of. and medi-cal is complete crap. wouldnt cover nothnig for me.
I dont understand people who talk down about other countries stuff, it is so condescending. 
I Hope I dont offend anyone. did you report her??
yikes!!! anyways. sorry I am up to no good today, I got to sleep in till 10 am, bc both of my kids decided to sleep in for once. I AM LOVING THEM TODAY. lol
congrats krissi on making to the 9 week mark! how exciting!!! 
LOve ya all. :hugs:


----------



## Pielette

Hello ladies! How are you all?
9babies, oh you lucky thing getting to sleep in till 10! I'm so irritated when I'm at work now cos I'm just fed up of it all. I have to admit that I'm putting in the bare minimum at work right now, I'm feeling too sick and tired to care. 
Well I haven't checked out the situation with this unkown person on First Tri but I'm willing to bet that I know exactly who it is... Funny how it doesn't take too long to get a reputation!

Birdie - I am so so sorry for your loss. I hope you're taking some time to make your peace with it, and I really hope to see you back again as soon as possible; just like 9babies!


----------



## Waitress

Hi everyone,

Let me guess, Wisco is at it again? I saw her getting a bollocking for suggesting termination to a 16 year old last week - I think admin are on to her! My favourite thread yesterday was her saying she was off to 2nd tri - what she doing back here so soon? I thought we were going to get 4/5 weeks peace!

I've had a busy day packing - I'm doing it in order of "what there is lots of" and so far I have 9 boxes of my shoes and 2 boxes of the dogs toys. We're all set!

My prune has been giving me a bit of gip today - some very definite twinges and pulls that are like little pin pricks all on my right side - sounds like some of us are going through the same things?

I was sorry to read about BirdieDorf, hopefully she'll be back soon. 

Exciting to have some twins on the thread - welcome to LittleStar!

In other news my boobs are getting MASSIVE! I was a 34D anyway so they were always going to be big but blimey, this much so soon? Yowsers. I'm going to have one happy baby come BF time :baby::haha:

Oh and I went to H&M and bought 20 different long vest tops that can be layered on top of each other/under other t-shirts etc in different colours and they are PERFECT for covering my expanding tummy - not maternity, just standard - I got 20 things for £75. Bargain!

I hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Pielette

20 things for £75?? Bargain Waitress! Might have to check it out myself.
Ha, I just went looking for the threads you guys have been talking about and it was indeed the infamous Wisco! I didn't even need to read it and it was her name which jumped into my head. (Hadn't seen your post at that point Waitress!). What is wrong with some people?! I think it was the 'I assume that was sarcasm' bit that irked me the most, I'm surprised the woman that was aimed at didn't bite back more cos I'd have been fuming.
Couldn't find the US vs UK thread though. Has it been deleted?


----------



## Pielette

Just did something loony :haha: Decided to go pee on a stick! Still have loads of internet cheapies left so did one 'for funsies'! The line came up so strong and dark, it made me chuckle to remember when I was squinting at them and demanding that I could definitely see a line... even when no-one else could heehee :haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

lol that is funny! I just am crying bc I got off with my doctor , she finally could work me in, but not with an ob-gyn, bc the dumb guy on the phone, scheduling appts, said I couldnt see an ob, till I get registered, again, I was like I was registered in january before that loss, cant they just us ethat medical history and make me a new patient. no they think I need an whole new referral to ob. My appt before this was may 2nd, I get to see my regular doctor sooner, but I want to see an ob!! the normal doctors dont even do ultrasounds or anything. :cry:


----------



## Pielette

That's ridiculous 9babies! What is the point in creating more bureaucratic red tape?
Shouldn't they be keeping an eye on you nice and early anyway, rather than throwing up stupid obstacles?


----------



## Pielette

Silly double post!


----------



## 9babiesgone

i know!! but that is military insurance at its finest. 

: (

they always do this to me, whenever it is something important that I need, referrals take forever. at least 4 weeks. and thati s after my appt with my doctor whne she puts it in.


----------



## 9babiesgone

i know!! but that is military insurance at its finest. 

: (

they always do this to me, whenever it is something important that I need, referrals take forever. at least 4 weeks. and thati s after my appt with my doctor whne she puts it in.


----------



## babylove719

aw 9babies that's so annoying about your doctor's issues. I have a good friend who's dh is in the military and she often has issues like that with needing referrals and they don't get her in for an appointment for weeks even if it's something that "should" be dealt with earlier.... she gets very frustrated! IMO ALL insurance sucks tho lol.... 

Hi girls, everyone doing well? So sorry to hear about Birdie... I really hope she's back again soon! 

I didn't feel pregnant at all today... weird. It makes me nervous :shrug: 
So my mom has been itching to tell more people about her grandchild to be.... This will be the first grandbaby on BOTH sides of mine and DH's family so everyone is VERY excited! We had decided not to tell my grandparents when we told our immediate family because I didn't want to risk ever having to give them bad news, if anything were to happen. 
Well my mom is requesting that I tell them tonight because they are having a family birthday party for my little sister (we don't live anywhere near them :( )... and so my mom wants to have a cake that says happy birthday "auntie" and for my grandparents to find out that night so they can all celebrate! It's very exciting but I guess this whole time I've looked at telling my grandparents like a big deal because like I said, I wouldn't want to have to give them bad news. So I'm sort of freaking out again about the "early" factor. But on the other hand, 9 weeks seems awesome! I just don't know how I feel! 

Also, I got a package in the mail today from my sister, it's a pregnancy journal and calendar and a photo frame for the ultrasound with a little bumble bee that says "baby to bee" it's so beautiful. 
Like I said, everyone is so excited, and I am too, but i'm still so nervous! I wish I didn't know so many people who've had mcs in the past year. I think ignorance must be bliss....
One of my friends announced her pregnancy to the world (facebook of course) at 7 weeks, and mc never even crossed her mind... 

I wish I was seeing the dr again soon, I would give anything right now to see the little blob again!!!


----------



## Angelique

Hi ladies!! 

So today was my babys 8th bday and I just pulled off her party.. and I am wiped out!! what was I thinking!!! 15 kids plus family and their kids at the public pool!! Loads of gifts and cake and pizza..... I really wanted today to be special for her, and it was, but wow it was so much harder than I planned lol. 

I am a very happy tired though, and thats good.

Babylove, I don't feel a bit pregnant either.... Kinda is starting to worry me, but I still have the fatique, so I guess its a sign... but other than that totally norm.

anyway, off to bed with me


----------



## berniegroves

Hi Ladies, 

How is everyone doing? 

Birdie - I am so sorry to hear about your loss

LittleStars - Welcome and congratulations on your twins. 

9babies - sorry to hear you are having trouble seeing an OB. Hopefully it will get sorted out asap. 

I also immediately thought or Wisco when you mentioned someone causing grief! She is a nightmare!! I mean suggesting termination to a 16 year old girl on a pregnancy forum! Seriously! 

I am still feeling very sick...today has been worst day so far. And i didn't know it was possible to feel this tired! Working full-time is killing me as i am exhausted! 

I had my NHS scan yesterday and they dated me as 10 weeks, they said they wanted me to go back in 2 weeks so they could see the baby in more detail etc so i will get to see the baby again! Yay! It was so cute, little arms and legs waving around and a good strong heartbeat! Yay!!!

I can't remember if i said but at my midwife appointment they couldn't get any blood out of me so i had to go to the nurse at my doctors surgery on Friday (my birthday!!) and have the bloods taken. That was fine. But i recieved a voicemail from the midwife today saying that they didn't do a full-blood count so now i need to go back in!!! 
Aarggh! It is doing my head in, i have had to take so much time off of work to get this sorted i really don't want to take anymore. 

Anyway i hope you are all okay

Bernie
xxx


----------



## Waitress

Hi Girls,

Angelique and Babylove - don't worry - I felt exactly the same (in fact, still do) - I honestly think our bodies get used to it and so because we don't feel anything new it feels like its not there anymore or not as "strong". Only a few more weeks till the 12 week scan and you should have your minds put at rest. Mine is in 13 days and I can't bear the wait either. :nope:

Darling let us know how your midwife appointment went?

I am feeling triumphant today - I managed to cobble together a lunch that really hit the spot. I boiled some rice and separately some peas, then I stuck them in a pan with a little olive oil and stirred a beaten egg in. Finally I added a little bit of ham & sweetcorn and voila! My own egg fried rice and it was DELICIOUS!!


----------



## Inky2006

Hi, hope you don't mind my joining my baby is due on the 29th Oct. Could very well be a halloween baby. Congrats on your scan bernigrove.

babylove - I have days when I don't feel pregnant and it scares me. for me symptoms come and go, One day i'll have a sore bust and the next day its not. Then one day have no nausea, the next day I'm heaving just putting rubbish in the bin (because of smell) As waitress has said I think its normal.

Anyway hope to get to know you all, and share experiencexxx


----------



## berniegroves

Welcome Inky! And thanks, i am very excited about the scan! 

x


----------



## Waitress

Hi Bernie,

You knew that they had your dates out before didn't you? I remember you saying you thought they were wrong at your last scan - see, mum know best! At least you got to see your baby and will do again in 2 weeks (same week as me!)

Bugger about your bloods :growlmad:

xx


----------



## babylove719

Welcome Inky!! We're all pretty easy to get to know, glad to have you join us! My due date is Oct 31 I wonder how close baby will actually be born! 

Bernie how wonderful that you had a nice scan!! It's soooo exciting! I can't wait for my next one, 2 weeks from today!!!! :happydance: 

Well we told my grandparents last night and they were so happy and tearful. They said they always hoped to have a great-grandchild! Also gave my mom permission to tell my uncle (her brother) because we figured my grandma would tell them anyway now that she knows and I know my mom would rather be the one to have the "privilege" of telling. Like I said, FIRST grandchild on every side. My family hasn't seen a baby since my youngest cousin (18 years) and I am the oldest of that generation so very much the first baby!!! So everyone is dying with excitement!! 

How is everyone else today??


----------



## berniegroves

Waitress said:


> Hi Bernie,
> 
> You knew that they had your dates out before didn't you? I remember you saying you thought they were wrong at your last scan - see, mum know best! At least you got to see your baby and will do again in 2 weeks (same week as me!)
> 
> Bugger about your bloods :growlmad:
> 
> xx

Yeah i was almost 100% sure that i was 10 weeks but they kept telling me i was further along than that. I am excited that i get to see baby again in 2 weeks time! Yay! Will be exciting to see how much bigger baby is! What date is yours? Mine is the 11th. 

Yes, am annoyed, and have now tried to call midwife twice and there is no answer and no voicemail system!! I can't keep leaving my office to try and call as because our office is open plan i have to go all the way from the 6th floor to the ground floor just to try and call. So each time she doesn't answer and i'm not able to leave a message it is making me mad!

My hormones are going CRAZY!!!

X


----------



## Waitress

Hi Bernie,

Mine is on the 11th too! I am also having a private one on the 12th. Our NHS hospital take a week to give you the results of the NT scan and I can't wait that long that week - we are moving 4 days later! The private one gives you the results in 24-48 hours. 

My hormones are driving me crazy too. My dog just brought me her lead (I think she wants a walk!) and I cried thinking i am now a crap dog owner, how will I ever be a good mum? I rang my husband and he reminded me I taught her all her tricks in the first place and therefore I'll "be a great mum". Ha! I wish i lived in his world!!


----------



## Kasia

Hi all I was originally due on Oct 28th but it got moved to Nov 1-2ndish after my u/s 2 weeks ago. I'm 33, this will be our 1st baby. I also suffered a m/c a year ago and it definitley put a damper on ttc for quite some time, DH just was not ready, but when we started back up again in jan well here we are and I'm totally excited yet really nervous.
Some of my symptoms are very very sore breasts, nausea but no vomiting, terribly moody, I started just bawling last night and could not stop, if I wasn't sobbing so hard it would have been funny
I've also had terribly vivid dreams, last night polar bears were chasing me and I had to use fish to get them back in their cages, it was crazy!
I'm im Florida.
Had my first u/s 2.5 weeks ago, saw heartbeat yey!!! so that allowed me to sleep better @ night.
DH is insisting we don't tell anyone until 12 weeks, so it's been really hard as I have no one to talk to. This forum has been a lifesaver He was so excited with last pregnancy he told EVERYONE right away, then had to untell them when I m/c, so he's pretty adament about it, and that's ok.
Sorry this is so long, thanks for listening Wishing everyone a happy and healthy 9 mos!


----------



## Kasia

Babylove-I just noticed you are in Florida. So am I. And you were married on my birthday, how funny:)


----------



## Darling

Grrr! I'm so cross I could scream!!! Sorry girls. My son has been screaming in agony this afternoon and going into a complete panic when trying to urinate. I have just seen a nurse who told me he was fine. I said it was a different story a half hour ago and she said "Well I didn't see him half an hour ago!" She looked at his penis which she said was fine and my husband said it was a bit swollen that it didn't normally look like that and she said.. brace yourselves.. "That's not his penis that's two well-defended testis!" I wanted to lunge at her!! What a patronising b*#ch! How does she think we made two babies ffs! Grrrr! It seems bloody obvious to me that he'll be in acute pain again next time he needs to urinate because he's probably got a urinary infection! After I pressed her she agreed to take a urine sample. I'm am seething!! Hi newbies sorry for the rant.


----------



## babylove719

Kasia said:


> Babylove-I just noticed you are in Florida. So am I. And you were married on my birthday, how funny:)

Hey welcome!! What a small word huh?!! What part of FL are you in? I'm in Jacksonville. But I'm moving back to my hometown in Connecticut in a few months!! I'm gonna miss the sunshine state tons!!! 
Glad to have you join us!

Darling I'm so sorry your poor little boy! I can't stand patronizing and condescending doctors/nurses. Some of them don't know how to relate very well to patients and explain things properly. Was that someone you regularly see or someone new?


----------



## Darling

She's my husband's Asthma nurse. She is utterly useless. Gets things wrong and doesn't listen. I think she's an imbecile! How are you honey? X


----------



## 9babiesgone

awwe thanks sucks, about that doctor! i hate doctors like that, like youd ont know what body part your kid has!! jeez.


:hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies and hello to the newbies :hi:

How is everyone?

Darling, sorry your little boy is feeling poorly and that your doc was a b***h! :nope: Hope he feels better soon.

I'm really tired today. But I had a rubbish night's sleep, think I was dreaming a lot (although can't remember what about now :shrug:) and woke up a few times through the night. So think I just need a good long sleep tonight :sleep:

Still no scan date for me yet, watching the post every day. Going to call docs tomorrow as they'll hopefully have the results of my blood and urine tests from last week in x


----------



## Pielette

Welcome Inky and Kasia! Lovely to have you ladies join us!
Darling that sucks about your little boy, bless him. Poor thing being in pain like that and a sarky nurse. I can't stand people like that. There is clearly a problem if a child (or anyone) is in that much pain when they try to go to the toilet. Really hope you get an answer for it soon.
I've had an okay day, getting through each day really. I have no patience at the moment! Counting down the days to my scan as well, it's 12th April and I'm so eager to get to that point. Want to see my little prune! :happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I just calculated, and I will be 16 weeks pregnant, on my sisters wedding!! dont think I will fit in my bridesmaid clothes. LOL


----------



## Darling

Thanks girls. Well.. I was due to have my first ante-natal appointment today but.. I didn't put my clocks forward on Sunday did I? Anyway, seeing my phone had the correct time, I realised my mistake and got halfway there and realised I'd gone to the wrong place! (I went to the local doctor's surgery instead of the local school - you can see why it's an easy mistake to make!??) What an idiot!? I'm so tired I can't think! What an idiot! Anyway, I've rescheduled for tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed I can find my own front door!!


----------



## Pielette

Ah, 9babies, that may be an issue! :haha: What's the dress like? Depending on what it's like you might be able to get away with it!
That cracked me up Darling! Hubby keeps calling me a Mum-brain cos I literally seem to have lost my marbles overnight. Yesterday I thought to myself, 'Oh I need to get new cotton wool pads cos I've run out', and promptly went and bought a double pack. Then got home and found a brand new double pack on my dresser. It was the cleanser I needed. Oh dear...


----------



## Darling

Pielette it is a universally accepted fact among mothers that pregnancies eliminate grey matter! And those brain cells.. they don't grow back! Say goodbye to your brains girls! Lol 
Either that or I was daft to start with!! 

Angelique - you are a legendary mom! Your girls are truly blessed to have such a dedicated mother.


----------



## Leeze

Hello everyone :hi: and welcome to Inky and Kasia :flower:

Lots of chatter in here, I had about 5 pages to catch up on and now I can't really remember who said what!!

Darling - that sucks about the nurse being so crappy about your son. What a cow. Grrr. And what is it with you and appointments at the moment - it all seems complicated!? I reckon by the time you get to have your appointment it will be very special because of all the messing about. I have to admit I've definitely got a fuzzy head right now and am struggling to do things properly at home and at work. 

I can't remember who it was (Pielette maybe?) who said about doing the minimum at work at the moment? That's me too. Wow. Serious clock-watching going on and counting the hours until it's time to go home. I'm a bit useless really and am hoping nobody notices!!

I've been feeling really sick today and yesterday - from about 4pm onwards. Yesterday I really thought I was going to be sick and when I got home from work (8pm last night - arrgggh) - I had to go straight to bed for half an hour. My lovely OH made dinner to the sounds of me wailing like a ghost (his words, not mine!!). I'm still really into simple foods. Last night was chicken with potato wedges and baked beans. tonight I'm making chicken with mash and baked beans. Is there a bit of a pattern developing? All I know is that most of the things I'm eating at the moment are the kind of things you might feed an 8 year old child!!! 

Babylove - I'm dying to tell everyone about being preg but my OH wants to wait!! I know 12 weeks is considered the right time but I've read that your chance of a loss after 8 weeks are something like 5% - and I'm actually right now feeling really positive about this pregnancy. I know I'll feel much better after the 12 week scan but I really think it's very unlikely now that anything will go wrong. 

9babies - at 16 weeks you will probably look gorgeous. Some lovely curves and a happy glow!! I say make the most of it!!

Waitress (was it you that said about H&M?) - I've bought 3 maternity bundles off ebay for about £25 each. In really good condition too. I love buying stuff that I can imagine growing into!!!! 

Wow - I thought this was going to be a quick message but I seemed to have tapped into some energy reserves there!!! Definitely an early night tonight though!!


----------



## Leeze

Darling said:


> Angelique - you are a legendary mom! Your girls are truly blessed to have such a dedicated mother.

I knew there was something else I meant to say!!! Angelique - I love your stories about the fun things you do with your kids. I really take my hat off to you that you've got all that energy for them and you're pregnant too. Inspirational, I reckon!!


----------



## Darling

Leeze - yeah I know what's that about?? It will be special... cos I'll be in labour by that time!! Grrr! Haha! So sorry to hear you've been feeling that sick. I know what it's like when you actually need to be sick to get some relief. We had the honeymoon from hell last Christmas and I got food poisoning and was very ill. I swear every time I get really bad nausea it reminds me of the awful food and it makes me even worse! My heart goes out to you. Just hang in there. It won't be long now before the placenta takes over so theoretically it should stop.:hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

When does the placenta actually take over Darling? x


----------



## Pielette

Darling - we had the same experience on honeymoon! I got food poisoning, then a couple of days later hubby got it (probably from sharing the toilet). It was the experience from hell - the food poisoning was the worst experience I've ever had, and then when hubby got it he collapsed in the middle of the night and cracked his face off the tiled floor. In the handbook it said ring the operator (this was a particularly renowned resort, everything on site) when you have a medical emergency, there's someone there 24 hours a day. Was there anyone there? No. I tried for 40 mins (hubby was conscious but really needed medical attention) and eventually gave up and rang the emergency services. Which I totally guessed the number for. 
We're still fighting with the company to get compensation cos I think the way they treated us was awful. 

Oh yes Leeze, that was me about work! Couldn't give a flying _____ (fill in the blank as appropriate) right now! 
And totally forgot to say the same to you Angelique! I'm amazed at your energy!


----------



## Leeze

thanks hon - am trying to wish my life away at the moment - at least the next 4 weeks or so anyway! I said to my OH yesterday that I'd like to be locked up for a month in a big warm comfy room with a floatation chamber, lots of great DVDs, and whatever food or drink that I'm in the mood for (probably just chicken, potato, beans and fresh fruit smoothies would do the trick!!) :haha:

Oh, and Nat - somehow I missed the bit about you not having an appointment yet - that must be frustrating? Even though mine is 3 weeks away it's great having a date to aim for. Let's hope yours comes soon. And the vivid dreams? Mine are crazy at the moment. Somehow feel very real and also feel like I'm starring in a crazy film. I watched The Mentalist last night before bed (does anyone know this programme - I love it?) and ended up having to fight some bad guys in my sleep - crazy chase scenes, gunshots etc. I can't remember too much about it but I think I won in the end!!! :haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Pielette said:


> Ah, 9babies, that may be an issue! :haha: What's the dress like? Depending on what it's like you might be able to get away with it!
> That cracked me up Darling! Hubby keeps calling me a Mum-brain cos I literally seem to have lost my marbles overnight. Yesterday I thought to myself, 'Oh I need to get new cotton wool pads cos I've run out', and promptly went and bought a double pack. Then got home and found a brand new double pack on my dresser. It was the cleanser I needed. Oh dear...

She has me wearing an plaid purple shirt, with an broomstick skirt. I dont think that shirt is very stretchy at all! May have to buy a whole new one. her wedding is western themed. I know crazy! :wacko:



Leeze said:


> Hello everyone :hi: and welcome to Inky and Kasia :flower:
> 
> Lots of chatter in here, I had about 5 pages to catch up on and now I can't really remember who said what!!
> 
> Darling - that sucks about the nurse being so crappy about your son. What a cow. Grrr. And what is it with you and appointments at the moment - it all seems complicated!? I reckon by the time you get to have your appointment it will be very special because of all the messing about. I have to admit I've definitely got a fuzzy head right now and am struggling to do things properly at home and at work.
> 
> I can't remember who it was (Pielette maybe?) who said about doing the minimum at work at the moment? That's me too. Wow. Serious clock-watching going on and counting the hours until it's time to go home. I'm a bit useless really and am hoping nobody notices!!
> 
> I've been feeling really sick today and yesterday - from about 4pm onwards. Yesterday I really thought I was going to be sick and when I got home from work (8pm last night - arrgggh) - I had to go straight to bed for half an hour. My lovely OH made dinner to the sounds of me wailing like a ghost (his words, not mine!!). I'm still really into simple foods. Last night was chicken with potato wedges and baked beans. tonight I'm making chicken with mash and baked beans. Is there a bit of a pattern developing? All I know is that most of the things I'm eating at the moment are the kind of things you might feed an 8 year old child!!!
> 
> Babylove - I'm dying to tell everyone about being preg but my OH wants to wait!! I know 12 weeks is considered the right time but I've read that your chance of a loss after 8 weeks are something like 5% - and I'm actually right now feeling really positive about this pregnancy. I know I'll feel much better after the 12 week scan but I really think it's very unlikely now that anything will go wrong.
> 
> 9babies - at 16 weeks you will probably look gorgeous. Some lovely curves and a happy glow!! I say make the most of it!!
> 
> Waitress (was it you that said about H&M?) - I've bought 3 maternity bundles off ebay for about £25 each. In really good condition too. I love buying stuff that I can imagine growing into!!!!
> 
> Wow - I thought this was going to be a quick message but I seemed to have tapped into some energy reserves there!!! Definitely an early night tonight though!!

thanks I hope I will look gorgeous! LOL but I dont know usually I Just look 'fat' at that point.


----------



## Leeze

Darling and Pielette - those food poisoning experience sounds really hideous. And Pielette, definitely sue the company!!! That's disgusting that no-one answered the emergency helpline. 

I'm actually counting myself lucky right now that I haven't got food poisoning! And there was someone on 1st tri the other day saying she was vomitting all through the day and night and couldn't keep any food down. I am VERY glad mine is not like that. OMG - I think I'm turning into my Mum. She always says you should think of people in a worse situation than you when you feel crappy. Actually, Mum, I feel crappy and they got it bad too - I still feel crappy though. (that's me giving my Mum what for!!)


----------



## Pielette

Well we're not giving up! We actually came home 4 days early cos we just wanted out, they offered us a refund for the days we weren't there but we said it wasn't good enough. So we're continuing the fight!
Leeze that cracked me up, I just remembered something someone said to me once:

"If you're being tortured in one room, does it make it better if someone else is having their arm cut off in another? Well not really, it just means you're both in the s***!"


----------



## Darling

Leeze - I want to be in one of your dreams! Can I be a cop? No wait.. a slick secret agent. I haven't fought bad guys in my sleep for a while now lol. Seriously I have noticed I'm dreaming a lot but the bad guys keep waking me up! [Bad guys = Husband, children, cat etc] so I don't remember what I was dreaming about though I suspect it may have been Robert Pattinson:haha:

The other interesting thing that happened to me today for your entertainment was my son weeing on me (for you tittering first timers.. oh yes soon the joke will be on you.. no I'm mean literally it'll be all over you hehe!) not in itself that out of the ordinary, but this time was interesting because I was sitting on the toilet at the time.. busily.. when the poor little pup starting crying and climbing up onto my lap (he didn't have a nappy on as we were trying to get a urine sample from him) and so I had to try and (sorry tmi) make space for the wee to go down the toilet only I was wearing jeans and knee boots so I couldn't make any more 'space' and it went all over me! I think I may just stay in bed tomorrow!!


----------



## Darling

Pielette - what a nightmare isn't it? Your honeymoon too! I hope you get some compensation. It's those buffets!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I think I am finally having morning sickness. I feel like puking. woohoo!! I am actually excited, bc I think that must be a good sign this is a viable pregnancy.


----------



## Darling

Pielette said:


> Well we're not giving up! We actually came home 4 days early cos we just wanted out, they offered us a refund for the days we weren't there but we said it wasn't good enough. So we're continuing the fight!
> Leeze that cracked me up, I just remembered something someone said to me once:
> 
> "If you're being tortured in one room, does it make it better if someone else is having their arm cut off in another? Well not really, it just means you're both in the s***!"

:rofl:


----------



## Darling

9babiesgone said:


> I think I am finally having morning sickness. I feel like puking. woohoo!! I am actually excited, bc I think that must be a good sign this is a viable pregnancy.

:happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

LOL yay!!

and I Just threw up for the first time!! woohoo!!! noone will ever understand why I am so happy about this.


----------



## Darling

Haha! Fantastic! Xxxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

I know tmi!! LOL


woohoo!! now to try to go eat some crackers, or maybe an small piece of bread. LOL


----------



## Darling

Not tmi don't be silly. Sounds like your hormones are working hard to actually make you sick. I'm in bed! Just thought "why not?" and went to bed at 8pm. Lol. Just needed to relax after the day I've had lol!


----------



## Pielette

I get the joy at morning sickness! Congratulations on the puking! :haha:
I'm contemplating bed now too, just cleared up the kitchen so think I'm going to take my very tired butt to bed.


----------



## Leeze

you guys are great!!!! thanks for sharing and for being there

I'm going to bed now too xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

awwe I am still up, it is only 1:30 over here.
but thanks fora ll the support lovely ladies!! love you all!! g'night to the ones going to bed.


hheheeh


----------



## Darling

Goodnight Pielette! Goodnight Leeze! Goodnight 9babies! See y'all tomorrow! Sweet dreams. Xxx


----------



## krissi

Ok sorry girls mini selfish rant just found out my step sister is pregnant with her first and is due 20 days before me!! So I won't get my moment I will be sharing it! I know it's selfish and I am happy for her just wish the due dates weren't sooo close!! Sorry I will stop being a cow now lol x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Its ok. I can understand you wanting to have that moment to yourself!! that really sucks! I am sure you are happy for her, but you just wanted this pregnancy to be super special to your family, and now not so sure it will. it is a very understandable feeling.


----------



## Kasia

Thanks for the warm welcome:) You ladies are fantastic! I wanted to reply to the posts but by the time I got to the end I totall had a brain fart.
Babylove, I'm in Clearwater. 
Darling- sorry about your little boy, ouch!
Good night to those who are 6 hours ahead sweet dreams:)


----------



## Angelique

Darling and Leeze.... Thank you so much, you guys are so sweet! I love doing things with my girls.... so I don't mind being tired from it. 

9babies, you make me LOL about the puking, only on a pregnancy forum can you find women congratulating other women for puking lol!! 

I am now officially jealous of all you other ladies, but I really shouldn't be. I found out that I will not have a 12 week scan, I will not have another until 20 weeks. unless there is a problem. but I did get one at 8 weeks with no complications so I should be thankful, but I really wanted to see my beanie baby again. 

I am planning to tell my girls this week that they are gonna be big sisters. I got my ultrasound pic copied and found some cute silver baby frames to put the pics in. and I bought some gender neutral material, and plan to wrap it all up and give it to them to make a blanket for their baby brother or sister. I can't wait, I know they will be thrilled!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am sorry you wont get another ultrasound!! I really wish I was going to be seen, but my struggles with insurance are not over yet.

HOpefully tomorrow I can go to the office and fix it all.

and welcome to the newbies!


----------



## pink sparkle

Welcome newbies (i cant remember if ive already welcomed or not!)

9babies - YAY sickness! Congrats hunni! xxx

Krissi - i kinda know how you feel found out my foster sister (who already has four kids she cant cope with) is having another and will be due roughly a week or so before me! I can never be pregnant without someone else in the family being pregnant too. Are you and your step sister close? will be nice in a few years time at family gatherings etc that you lo will have a playmate x

Darling - hows your lil boy doing today? hope hes on the mend poor lil mite xxx

I have really got to try and get on top of the housework today. Its really starting to stress me out and i cant relax in a mess. I have a mountain of washing to put away grrr hate it!


----------



## krissi

No we are not close but her and my dad are close.

Just found out will be losing my job at the end of April as the company is insolvent. I am so worried, my OH is out of work too and not sure how we will manage.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

I am freaking out a bit again this morning - I just don't feel pregnant :nope: I have no signs of any problems and have occasional little symptoms but how quiet my symptoms are, and have been all the way through, is freaky :wacko: I just did not expect to feel this normal and I just won't believe there is a :baby: in there until I see it on a scan. I have this fear that this is all my body just playing a big joke on me :nope:

Oh Krissi, so sorry to hear about your job. Please try not to worry, something will work out in the end, things always do. We are all here to talk to about it whenever you need to hun :hugs: How long have you worked there? x


----------



## krissi

Thanks Nat only 6 weeks xxx


----------



## Waitress

Hi Krissi, so sorry to hear about your job - after all that angst you had about telling them aswell. What line of work are you in? 

Darling - I hope your little boy is ok today. Stupid bloody nurse. Poor little soul, it must be so confusing for them to have pains like that at their age. 

Welcome and hello to everyone else! There are getting to be a few of us now...I was wondering if we could have a go at doing a list of names, ages, #of children so far etc? My pregnant brain may well be starting to mix everyone up! It might be helpful for the new joiners aswell?

If everyone just posts their one liner I'll collate them all and post them altogether and we can bookmark the page number. I hope that makes sense!

I''l go first:

*Waitress, Emma 38, pregnant with no.1. Married. Living in Bucks. Not working, retired (!)

Krissi, 30, pregnant with number 1, with a partner, living in west sussex, I am a book-keeper and an office manager xx

Babylove, 26, married, expecting our first, Jacksonville Florida, pre-kindergarten teacher 

Nat0619, Natalie, 36 (OH is 41), expecting our first , living with my wonderful partner (been together 3 years) - both of us are divorced from previous marriages. I work part-time as a Medical Secretary.

Darling, Kara 34 married to my best friend! Been together for 6 years and have two lovely children Isabella (3) and Ethan (2). Lives near Glastonbury, Somerset, England and is a 'domestic goddess' actually more of a demented janitor most of the time! Expecting #3 at Halloween.

Leeze, aged 38, live in London/UK, will be our first baby, work in Health and Social Care. 

Berniegroves, Emma (28 - just!) OH is 34, we've been married for 1 year and been together for almost 8 years. We are expecting our first baby. We live in Bristol, England. I work in Human Resources for the NHS. 

Pink Sparkle, Jane 29 married two children Megan 9 and Riley 18 months full time stay at home mum, was a legal secretary, expecting baby no3 x

9babies.Shana , I am 24, married to the love of my life for a year now, but been together almost 3 years. I have an 3 1/2 year old daughte,r and an almost 2 year old son!! I am an sahm, still deciding on what I want to do career wise.

Pielette, Vanessa, 28, married to hubby for three months and we've been together for nearly 9 years. I'm a teacher but don't think I'll go back after my maternity leave. Expecting our first little bundle of joy!

Angelique, Angie, married for 11 1/2 years, and have 2 amazing little girls Kaitlyn 10 and Emma 8, they are the joys of my life and I can't wait to bring home #3!! I work as a retail manager in Northern Utah, USA.


*


----------



## krissi

Krissi, 30, pregnant with number 1, with a partner, living in west sussex, I am a book-keeper and an office manager xx


----------



## babylove719

Hi ladies... How is everyone today? :hi: 

So just GUESS who's being all negative in a thread called "when should we tell". It WAS ladies reassuring eachother and sharing stats about mc risks dropping as time passes and SHE has to come in and say they're wrong. I'm telling you I can't even stand to see her name in threads I read anymore. 

So anyway I found THIS little tidbit of info that I'd say seems rather reliable 
Miscarriage-Risk-Low-at-Eight-Week-Mark/ArticleNewsFeed/Article/detail/499827[/url]

"Women who present for their first trimester prenatal visit between six and 11 weeks' gestation and who have no abnormal symptoms have a less than 1.6 percent chance of miscarriage, researchers report in the March issue of Obstetrics & Gynecology."

"At eight, nine and 10 weeks' gestation, the risk was 1.5 percent, 0.5 percent and 0.7 percent, respectively."

Makes me feel pretty confident anyway so poo to her! 

Oh and I'm babylove, 26, married, expecting our first, Jacksonville Florida, pre-kindergarten teacher :flower:


----------



## krissi

Hmmmmm I wonder lol, she has already been told by admin to tone it down. The thread re advising a termination to a 16 year old is that still on here?


----------



## babylove719

Yes I saw admin commented yesterday but I wonder if she even saw it? And I saw that thread about the 16 yr old too but I bet you'd have to search for it it's probably way down the list several pages back since it's older.


----------



## Nat0619

Girls, I saw her add to that thread too, immediately I saw her name I thought 'oh, wonder what she's spouting off about now'! She said something about the rate of miscarriage not dropping until 16 weeks or something :wacko: Ladies on here are scared enough without her putting comments in like that! :nope:

Babylove, those stats are very reassuring, thank you for that :thumbup:

In response to Waitress, here is my info:

I'm Natalie, 36 (OH is 41), expecting our first :baby:, living with my wonderful partner (been together 3 years) - both of us are divorced from previous marriages. I work part-time as a Medical Secretary.


----------



## Waitress

That woman is driving me crackers!!:dohh::dohh::dohh:

Thanks for your little bios - I have started collating them on Page 113 - our details are in bold so should be an easy post to find and the page number should be memorable enough. :book:

Other girls if you wouldn't mind helping out an old lady and doing the same! 
:hugs:


----------



## Darling

Hi girls - will post properly later as I've done a serious amount of walking today and I'm shattered. Sorry. Just done in.

Kara 34 married to my best friend! Been together for 6 years and have two lovely children Isabella (3) and Ethan (2). Lives near Glastonbury, Somerset, England and is a 'domestic goddess' actually more of a demented janitor most of the time! Expecting #3 at Halloween.


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone - I'm at work so need to be super-quick and my Dad is coming to stay tonight as he's working in London today and tomorrow so I won't get a chance to come on till tomorrow (and I miss our little group when I can't pop in to say hello and see how everyone is doing)

Nat - I think you're one of those very lucky ones that doesn't have many symptoms, or maybe your symptoms will creep up on you very soon - either way I'd say try your hardest not to worry - normally our bodies let us know soon enough when things haven't worked out so I think given you've had no signs that anything is wrong then it's best to assume all ok. If I could pass on to you some of my extreme tiredness and afternoon sickness (why is it called morning sickness, mine is always in the afternoon!!!) - then I happily would! I'll try to send some across the net for you!!! :haha:

Krissi - I can understand how you feel about your stepsister - I don't think you're being mean at all, it's such an amazing time and you want to be able to have your special moment with your family. One of my best friends is pregnant and this happened by accident (she was on the pill) - she's actually now 20 weeks. When we told my parents about my pregnancy one of the first things my Dad said was that he thought my best friend's pregnancy had something to do with it!!!! I was absolutely livid!! We were trying for 14 months!!!!! GRRR. Let yourself be angry for a while, I reckon!! Sorry to hear about your job. It's such a difficult time at the moment, isn't it? Fingers crossed something else that's better comes up for you. :hugs:

So, this annoying poster is still antagonising people - grrr. I'm starting to think from what you guys have said about the posts that perhaps she has a sad and empty life. Why would anyone get their kicks out of that kinda stuff? No empathy and no consideration of other's feelings - I'm surprised that someone on here would be consistently like that. 

Babylove - that's great stats you posted there. I'm gonnna hang onto those. Thanks for posting that :hugs:

Waitress - that's a lovely idea about the names and ages etc again - very welcoming for the newbies.

I'm Leeze, aged 38, live in London/UK, will be our first baby, work in Health and Social Care. 

Have a lovely day everyone xxx


----------



## berniegroves

Hi, 

I am at work so will be quick, in response to Waitress here are my details:

Emma (28 - just!) OH is 34, we've been married for 1 year and been together for almost 8 years. We are expecting our first baby. 
We live in Bristol, England. 
I work in Human Resources for the NHS. 

Speak to you lovely ladies later

xx

p.s. I can't believe that woman is still causing trouble!!!!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Jane 29 married two children Megan 9 and Riley 18 months full time stay at home mum, was a legal secretary, expecting baby no3 x


----------



## 9babiesgone

My n ame is shana , I am 24, married to the love of my life for a year now, but been together almost 3 years. I have an 3 1/2 year old daughte,r and an almost 2 year old son!! I am an sahm, still deciding on what I want to do career wise.


----------



## Inky2006

Gosh there is so much to read through. Sorry I can''t reply to you individually, I need to get in the loop. The thread has moved on so much since I joined.

Just wanted to say that I have had a scan today. It was private, but we did IVF (due to male factor) so its something clinics offer. I think I would have gone private anyway. Waiting until 12 week seems too long. I will say though, that scans cause me alot of anxiety. last night I only had about 2 hours sleep worrying. there are just too many horribles stories on the net.

In response to some of you who don't have symptoms just to say that neither do I really, and thought something was wrong. I am a complete worrywart anyway. Suffice to say that I had a scan today, and all was good (see avatar) Saw my baby move, it was really weird!

Sorry about your little boy Darling. 

Will promise to get to know you all individually.xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

wow beautiful scan inky!! so jealous!! can not wait till I get my first one .


----------



## Pielette

Love the scan pic Inky! I know what you mean about waiting till 12 weeks, I'm so fed up of waiting. Two weeks to go for me, so desperate to get there. 
I'm not surprised you're worrying Nat, it's so hard to stop your mind picking over the worst possible scenarios. But we all seem to be so different, even pregnancy to pregnancy, that no symptoms/some symptoms/all the symptoms in the world seem to be normal! I'm trying to keep calm myself - no particular reason for my worry, just that it's my worst fear and I don't want it realised. But hopefully the support we have here will help us get through it!
Is that irritating woman still at it? My God, isn't it nicer to be nice?
Darling how's your little man?

Oh and me :flower:

Vanessa, 28, married to hubby for three months and we've been together for nearly 9 years. I'm a teacher but don't think I'll go back after my maternity leave. Expecting our first little bundle of joy!


----------



## Angelique

Nat, I still have no real symptoms. Tiredness is it, I am not getting sick, or headaches or anything like that, I think we are the lucky ones..... 

and in reply to Waitress....

I am Angie, married for 11 1/2 years, and have 2 amazing little girls Kaitlyn 10 and Emma 8, they are the joys of my life and I can't wait to bring home #3!! I work as a retail manager in Northern Utah, USA.


----------



## Waitress

Hi Inky - lovely scan pic! :thumbup:

ladies, thanks for all your little updates. For those that don't know I'm just collating everyones names, ages, marital status, no.of children etc so that we all know where to go to remind ourselves a little bit about each other now that there are a few of us. I for one get a bit confused!

So if you haven't already, take a look at P.113 and the bold post and then post your own 1/2 lines and I'll copy it all to the same place and we can add to it as we go along.

I hope that makes sense. I've just started feeling really sick and hungry and the only thing that seems to interest me is the thought of the chip shop. Oh dear.:wacko:


----------



## Waitress

And I also wanted to add that a prune is not very attractive is it? All the other fruits and things are appealing. A prune?????

I want to be a lime!!!!!


----------



## Pielette

Well I just had a burger for dinner so snap Waitress! To be honest whenever I actually feel like eating something I just do, considering these days it's pretty rare.
I love knowing everyone's names! Going to try and use them more often so I can remember them. 
So that should be 'snap Emma!'
And yes, I hate that my profile pic is now a prune. But I'm determined to have the relevant fruit every week! Bring on the limes!


----------



## Waitress

I'm loving all the little updates - i had no idea you had just got married. How lovely to be pregnant straight away. I bet your OH is sticking his chest out!

My husband wants everyone to know we conceived on our 1st cycle of trying because we've been married 7 years and he thinks everyone reckons we've had issues. I don't give a toss. Men!!


----------



## Darling

Girls! Girls! I'm bouncing off the walls I'm so excited my oldest friend got her bfp today!! Woooohooo!!!!! I've asked her to join us on this thread. Hope that's ok. I love you girls! So amazing to be able to share that!


----------



## Darling

Oh golly I've missed so much. Need to catch up.


----------



## Pielette

Yep, we got married on 18th December in the most amount of snow I had ever ever seen, it was crazy! Luckily the vast majority of our guests managed to get there and it was absolutely beautiful, despite the fact that I'd been freaking out about the possibility of snow for about a month beforehand. It was so bad the wedding cars couldn't get back out again and had to be abandoned till the next day!
We have been quite lucky, I came off the Pill in September but we kind of NTNP'd until January when I got a bit more serious about it. I've wanted to be a mum for so long! 
Ah men, what silly creatures! Mine of course thinks he's rather fertile, I keep having to point out that he only provided half the ingredients :haha:

Oh Kara that's fabulous! Congrats to your friend! How's your little man doing? 
Heehee, I'm determined to use all the names!


----------



## Waitress

Brilliant news Kara- Darling - is that what your husband calls you by the way?!

I love names. A guy used to work for me called Glory. Every morning I would say "Morning Glory!" and have a little giggle to myself. Ahhh, those were the days.....:haha:


----------



## Pielette

He was called Glory? Wow that's one I've never heard before!


----------



## Darling

Hehe! No he calls me 'Munch' short form of 'Munchkin'. Lol. I'm only widdle! I just chose Darling because I call everybody Darling and it was the first thing that popped into my head. I have no problem with anyone calling me Kara by the way.  I used to work with a guy who called me 'the startling Carina' which is weird because unbeknowns to him Carina is my besty friend's name. Strange.


----------



## Darling

Oh sorry yes thought you meant does he call me Kara Darling?! Lol. Yes he does call me darling sometimes.


----------



## Kasia

So I just left my dr office, had an appt today. I had an early u/s 3 weeks ago, baby measured 6 wks 3 days (instead of 7) and they saw heartbeat. I was so exicted as after my m/c a year ago I was so worried. So the midwife comes in the room with the portable doppler device and tried to find the hearbeat, and after a few minutes says she can't and it might be too early Now I'm really freaking out, as if I needed this stress! She said normally you should hear it between 10-11 weeks that way, but I'm only 9 wks 5 days (based on last u/s 9 wks 1 day). So why in the world would she even try to do this today and put me in a state of panic????? Of course as far as they're concerned everything is fine, but not to me, as I did not hear the heartbeat. I scheduled a u/s but it's not for almost 2 weeks from now, so now I feel like I'm back in the same boat as I was before my last u/s, terrified! UGH


----------



## jojolou1981

im due on the 24th of october and would also love some bump buddies  xxx


----------



## Pielette

Kasia, that sounds like something you really didn't need! It really isn't uncommon to not be able to find the heartbeat though, especially if you're doing it with a doppler and not during an ultrasound. I know it's so hard but try not to worry! If everything else is in order and you're not dealing with anything strange or painful, I'm sure it's fine! Easier said than done, but the best thing you can do is try to keep calm. We're all here if you need us!

Welcome jojolou! I'm only a day behind you!


----------



## jojolou1981

Pielette said:


> Kasia, that sounds like something you really didn't need! It really isn't uncommon to not be able to find the heartbeat though, especially if you're doing it with a doppler and not during an ultrasound. I know it's so hard but try not to worry! If everything else is in order and you're not dealing with anything strange or painful, I'm sure it's fine! Easier said than done, but the best thing you can do is try to keep calm. We're all here if you need us!
> 
> Welcome jojolou! I'm only a day behind you!


oh yeeeey you are  ive got my first midwife app on friday so cant wait for that< then she will be booking me in for my first ever scan, nerve racking times but exciting at the same time , hows things with you? xx


----------



## berniegroves

Kasia - sorry to hear you are anxious, i am sure it is fine. I have heard that it depends what position the baby is in etc as to whether you can hear the heartbeat early on. So try not to worry. 

Inky - That is an awesome scan picture, i also had an early one as couldn't wait for my NHS one! Your baby is really clear on there so you must be very excited!!

I am feeling very sick and VERY tired and quite grumpy.....i feel sorry for my poor husband!

I am feeling very overwhelmed this week with the thought of being a mother! It is just such a massive change and i am freaking out. My mother and i don't speak as she was not a nice person or Mum and i guess that worries me, as people always say you turn out like your parents!

Anyway i hope you are all good

xx


----------



## Pielette

I'm good thanks jojolou, think I might (touch wood!) be coming out of the sickness period cos I'm starting to feel a bit more human. Fingers crossed anyway! My first scan is on 12th April, got to go to the hospital to get my bloods done tomorrow. I really hate blood tests, I am such a wimp.
It is a bit overwhelming bernie! But hopefully you'll do what a lot of people do - go the complete opposite way! You've been shown the not so positive side of being a parent, so have faith that you'll know what not to do :flower:


----------



## Kasia

Thank you Pielette & Berniegroves, I really appreciate your kind words.
Pielette, I am the same way when it comes to blood! I'm such a chicken. DH has to go with me everytime, I get so nervous. Last time I went I didn't go thru with it, I started cyring like a baby and left:) Of course I had to go back the next day and get it done, after waiting AGAIN for over an hour, so it didn't do me any good, go figure. On top of it, the whole office was laughing at me along with a packed waiting room, I felt soooo silly!! Just look the other way tomorrow and you'll be just fine:)


----------



## Kasia

Hi Jojolou welcome:) I love this thread, the ladies here are just fantastic!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

really think this water is making me sick!!


----------



## berniegroves

Pielette said:


> My first scan is on 12th April, got to go to the hospital to get my bloods done tomorrow. I really hate blood tests, I am such a wimp.
> It is a bit overwhelming bernie! But hopefully you'll do what a lot of people do - go the complete opposite way! You've been shown the not so positive side of being a parent, so have faith that you'll know what not to do :flower:

Thanks Pielette, i just worry about it so much as i would never want to put a child through the things my Mum put me and my brothers through. So it concerns me. But i am trying to stay positive. 

I also hate having bloods done! I have really rubbish veins and they really struggle to get any blood out so i always get a bit faint! When i went to see the midwife they couldn't get any, so i then had to go to my GP surgery to see a nurse. She managed to get enough blood. But then they called me yesterday to say that the lab had lost my blood!!!!! What!!! So i have to have it redone!!!
I hope your blood tests go well. Drink lots in the morning to make sure you are well hydrated and make sure you wear a few layers so your arms are warm. Both of those things make getting the blood easier. Good luck

Welcome JoJo!
xx


----------



## Kasia

They lost it???? I think I would have lost IT on them! 
Thanks for the tips, I will definitley follow your suggestions in the future:)


----------



## Leeze

Oh - a quick hello from me as my Dad has fallen asleep on the sofa!!!

Welcome Jojolou :flower:

Kara/Darling - what great news about your best friend. I'd be happy for her to join us on here

Inky - amazing scan pic - so cute

Kasia - that's quite mean of the nurse to scare you like that. Like the others say, I've read too that normally you're about 11 weeks before you can hear the heartbeat with a doppler. I think they should have offered you an ultrasound to help put you at ease. Grrr

9babies - hope you're feeling ok, but remember it's normally a good sign that you feel sick!!

Bernie - it sounds like already you'd make a great Mum, given how much you're thinking about it and you care a lot about being a good Mum. There's lots of books around about parenting and support forums too - I reckon I'm gonna have a good read myself when the time comes so that I can get some good ideas from the experts and don't have to worry about making it up as I go along!!! Although it will also be nice to do what comes naturally I think it's good to get some ideas from others. And, WHAT? they lost your blood? Grrr

Right, bedtime for me again (10pm) - need a good rest as I've got a busy day at work tomorrow


----------



## berniegroves

Kasia said:


> They lost it???? I think I would have lost IT on them!
> Thanks for the tips, I will definitley follow your suggestions in the future:)

I know right!! This is the second time they have lost my blood!! I had a rubella test before we started TTC and they lost that as well!!! I mean WTF!! I think i may complain this time. 

I would defo recomend those tips as when i went the other day they got the blood really easily and i had done those two tips and also gone for a run that morning to see if that helped. 
x


----------



## jojolou1981

Kasia said:


> Hi Jojolou welcome:) I love this thread, the ladies here are just fantastic!!

Thanks kasia i only joines yetserday and been having a righth good chat with lots of gilrlies on here its been awsome so far  xx


----------



## jojolou1981

Leeze said:


> Oh - a quick hello from me as my Dad has fallen asleep on the sofa!!!
> 
> Welcome Jojolou :flower:
> 
> Kara/Darling - what great news about your best friend. I'd be happy for her to join us on here
> 
> Inky - amazing scan pic - so cute
> 
> Kasia - that's quite mean of the nurse to scare you like that. Like the others say, I've read too that normally you're about 11 weeks before you can hear the heartbeat with a doppler. I think they should have offered you an ultrasound to help put you at ease. Grrr
> 
> 9babies - hope you're feeling ok, but remember it's normally a good sign that you feel sick!!
> 
> Bernie - it sounds like already you'd make a great Mum, given how much you're thinking about it and you care a lot about being a good Mum. There's lots of books around about parenting and support forums too - I reckon I'm gonna have a good read myself when the time comes so that I can get some good ideas from the experts and don't have to worry about making it up as I go along!!! Although it will also be nice to do what comes naturally I think it's good to get some ideas from others. And, WHAT? they lost your blood? Grrr
> 
> Right, bedtime for me again (10pm) - need a good rest as I've got a busy day at work tomorrow

thankyoooouuuuuuuuuu speak to you sooooooon xxx


----------



## LittleStars

argh.. getting blood taken sucks. I can't look at it when it's happening! When I was going through the fertility treatments I had to have my blood taken so freakin' often. Worst part was they always wanted to use the same vein over and over. Only one nurse ever braved trying my other arm. Grrrr.. But losing bloodwork, that's just unacceptable especially if it's a second time from the same lab. I would definitely complain to someone. 

Jojolou - Welcome!!! I'm newer on here too, still trying to figure everyone out. :)

I had my US done today. Babies are looking wonderful!!! Makes me feel better after all the spotting I've had. I still have a SCH which sucks as I had hoped it was done with but as long as the babies are good I'm happy. We told DD she was going to be a big sister tonight. She is so excited and while she stated clearly she has no intention in helping with diapers (lol) she will help pick cute outfits for them and make them laugh. So sweet :)

We will be telling the rest of our families over the next 2-3 days. I'll be so happy when we no longer have a secret to hide. And I'm so happy since I am now officially giving myself permission to shop for maternity clothing now. Yay shopping!


----------



## Kasia

Ok, so I don't mean to be an annoying pain in the rear, but here I am and going into what looks like a sleepless night. I'm sure my dr office is so tired of me by now (oh well) but I called them earlier and spoke to the midwife on duty (the same one that was there thru my m/c a year ago and is just awesome) and told her what happened today, and she said (like the rest of you ladies:)) that the other midwife should not have attempted that today and she herself does not use the doppler until at least 12 weeks (because of how I'm feeling now) and that they had a cancellation for an U/S tomorrow @ 2! I could have jumped through the phone and hugged this lady, as I don't think I could sit here another 2 weeks and worry like I do. Soooo although I will not sleep much tonight, hopefully I will have some reassurance tomorrow. 
Hoping everyone has a fantastic night and sweet dreams:)


----------



## Angelique

Oh Kasia, thats horrible!! But good that you get reassurance tomorrow!! Try to relax, take a warm bath and try not to think about it... ya right huh? 

Welcome Jojolou!! 

Well ladies. I started my new job this week.... OMG..... I am so flippin tired, I can barely move. I forgot how hard this type of job is physically, all the walking and standing. sheesh, when did I become such a wimp!! Anyway, I like it, it will just take some getting used to, and at least I am getting my exercise in right??


----------



## krissi

My OH calls himself Super Sperm as I had tried with previous partners for 12 years with no sucess and me and OH hd only been together just over a month when I realised I was preggers!!


----------



## Darling

Morning ladies! Well my little guy seems to be on the mend. I'm just trying to flush it out. Went to see the midwife yesterday. I must have walked about 4 miles to get there in the pouring rain! Anyway, mostly it was a hundred health questions and the Do's and dont's. Pretty standard stuff really. I had to have my bloods taken - the needles and the sucking sensation make me go a bit strange so I always turn my ahead away. I find that really helps. I had a jacket potato, quiche Lorraine and steamed broccoli last night. It was the first meal I've eaten for weeks that I didn't have to force down. So nice when that happens. And best of all my best friend got her bfp last night! And hopefully will be joining us on this thread soon! I'm so excited!

Kasia - I expect your midwife just thought it would be nice for you to hear the heartbeat if it were possible. These things are so routine to them and I expect she wasn't fazed by not being able to hear it so early but didn't consider that this is all new to you and that it might freak you out. I'm sure her intentions were good. 

Vanessa - didn't realise you were a newly-wed as well. We got married on 27th Nov! 

Angelique - bless! Nothing worse that information overload during pregnancy either. Such a lot to to take in. It's hard when you've got other children too isn't it? You don't get the same opportunities to rest. I remember when I had my first everyone said "sleep when she sleeps" but instead I did housework. Should have listened lol!


----------



## Darling

Bernie - it's natural to feel that way. It just shows that you're intelligent and sensitive. If the enormity of becoming a parent didn't faze you slightly I'd be concerned lol. I went through the same thing. Then when I was having my son I felt guilty because my daughter would have to share. It's normal and quite natural. 

Shana - how's the puking working for ya? Hehe :haha:
Sorry honey shouldn't laugh. Hope it's not too bad. Worth it though! :hugs:

Everyone else - how we all doing girls? Any signs of ms dimishing? 
Hi Jojolou!


----------



## Darling

RANT ALERT!!! (Heavy reading!)
I'm sorry I need to let off some steam! As you know my friend's sister lost her baby a few weeks ago and his brave parents one week after losing him, posted on FB about their loss in a plucky attempt to raise awareness of PKD. I copied and pasted their status and asked everyone I know to do the same. Just a simple cut and paste to raise awareness of a disease that can snatch away the life of a child before it's even met his parents. Perhaps it's my hormones and perhaps I'm over-reacting but I've just logged onto FB and seen this:-
"Copy this and paste this as your status if you know someone or have heard of someone who may know of someone or have heard of someone who may know of someone or if you don't know anyone or even if you have just heard of someone who doesn't know anyone then still do copy this, most people won't but it's important to spread the message oh yeah and the hearts.. don't forget the f*#king hearts!"

One friend copied my status and bless her she released a balloon too. One friend could be bothered to do a simple copy and paste. Two seconds to spread the message to infinitely more people, some of whom may have bothered to do the same and spread the message to even more. One person bothered! One! Yet this pointless crap written by some spotty geek from the comfort of his bedroom at his parents' house spreads like wildfire! I think that's a pretty damning indictment of human nature! Sorry to be so heavy but if I dont get it off my chest I'll paste it on FB! I feel like saying "Oh you do know how to copy and paste! Thanks for doing it when it f*#king mattered! Grrrrr! 

Sorry newbies. This was something that touched me very personally.


----------



## berniegroves

Darling said:


> Bernie - it's natural to feel that way. It just shows that you're intelligent and sensitive. If the enormity of becoming a parent didn't faze you slightly I'd be concerned lol. I went through the same thing. Then when I was having my son I felt guilty because my daughter would have to share. It's normal and quite natural.

Hi Darling, 
Thanks for that. It is nice to know that i am normal and others have felt the same way. I am a natural worrier and so i have stressed myself out a few times about this! 
I am glad your little boy is on the mend!

x


----------



## berniegroves

Kasia - I hope your US goes well today and puts your mind at rest. Let us know how you get on. 

Angelique - i am glad your job went well, i'm sure your body will adjust to it and hopefully the second trimester will be easier! 

I am so SO jealous of the ladies who live in Florida!!! I love it there and would move in a second if we had the chance! But as it is we will have to settle for a trip to Orlando next April!  

I am soooo bloated at the moment, my mid-section has expanded loads and is horrible and flabby looking!! I think i have gained just under 1lb from all the stodgy food i have been eating but it seems my stomach and waist have doubled in size! I'm hoping the bloating will go down! Has anyone else had this? 

Hope you are all good. Only 1 day until the weekend!! Whoop!

x


----------



## Darling

You'll be ok. ;-) xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Does it sound silly that reading on the computer makes my sickness worse? Anyone else finding this???? 

Ive had a flick through the many pages i needed to catch up on but here i am again forgetting the things i wanted to respond to!

Kasia - good luck for your scan, my mw wont use a doppler until at least 16 weeks so she tried very very early. Im sure everything will be ok honey try not to worry (easier said than done).

Darling - fb makes me so mad sometimes ppl can be so heartless and cruel, i try not to go on there too much because theres so much negativity on there huge hugs to you hun i would have been upset too and a huge congrats to your friend on her bfp how wonderful that you will be pregnant together!

Krissi - loving the super sperm post, will have to catch up on your journal does your ex know yet about the pregnancy, id imagine it will have him wondering about his swimmers! 

Angelique - wow youve started work already thats quick, sorry that your so tired, hope that your liking it there though. 

jojolou - welcome x

berniegroves - i have definately noticed bloated tummy one of my fave pairs of jeans are so tight now i dont think i will be able to wear them much longer


----------



## Darling

Pink Sparkle thanks doll. Re computer no bit I do feel too tired to type sometimes. I could do with a dictaphone and an audio typist! Lol. I've just spent the day as a couch potato because I'm sooo tired and I've hurt my back after lifting my children after the midwife told me not to!:dohh: So girls backs are becoming really fragile during pregnancy.. apparently! :haha:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

I've got my scan date :happydance::happydance::happydance: Tuesday 19th April at 3.30pm!

Hello to Jojolou :hi: and welcome.

Inky, beautiful scan pic :thumbup:

Kasia, that does seem very early that your midwife tried a doppler. When I mentioned buying myself one, my midwife advised against getting one as she has had so many worried women calling her when they haven't been able to find the heartbeat. I didn't think midwives tried to hear it until at least 12-14 weeks :shrug: I'm sure your scan will show all is fine :thumbup:

Fab news about your friend's :bfp: Darling :thumbup: Will be great to have her join us on here x


----------



## pink sparkle

Oh yeah inky lovely pic xxx

Darling thank god im not at work anymore...legal secretary aka audio typist!!! Thank the heavens would not be able to cope!

Nat - yay about the scan date its the day after mine and Leeze's! xxx


----------



## Pielette

Hello ladies! How are you all?
Good to hear you've got a scan date Nat! Makes it all seem a bit more real doesn't it? I'm counting down the days to mine.
Thanks for the sympathy on the blood test ladies, makes me not feel like such a wimp! I'm quite proud of myself, I went a couple of hours ago and tried to be big and brave, think I just about managed it :haha: I made my Dad come with me cos I needed someone to take my mind off it, but the lady was lovely and did it really quickly before I had a chance to get too worked up. Although I did catch a glimpse of the four vials afterwards and feel a bit funny!
In other news... think I have the beginnings of a bump! :happydance: My belly's more rounded and my Mum noticed today too. Unless you knew me well you wouldn't be able to tell, but it's been making me smile just to run my hand over it :flower:


----------



## Kasia

YIPPEEEEEE! Just got home from u/s (had to do internal again ugh but that's ok) and everything is fine!!! I'm so happy and relieved:) Thanks for all the kind words and encouragement.


----------



## Pielette

Oh that's fantastic Kasia! You must feel really relieved!


----------



## pink sparkle

kasia - fab news huni glad it went well xxx

pielette - glad your bloods went well, im ok with the needles just dont like seeing how much they take - 6 vials last time i just dont watch.

So whats everyone up to today/this evening (us/uk). Hubby brought me home a HUGE bar of cadburys so im gonna tuck into that in front of the tv not that i think theres much on and i plan on an early night im so tired! x


----------



## Waitress

Hi Girls,

Great news Kasia - happy for you:thumbup:

i'm sorry I can't respond to everything thats been going on for the last 24 hours but I think we're all ok - save for the odd idiot on Facebook, tiredness, sickness etc.

Am just checking in - i have had the worst couple of days feeling zonked that I've had all pregnancy. The housemove is causing us some stress aswell - where we are moving to needs some work doing before we move in so we're looking at staying at my mums for a few weeks - I love her but I can't live with her anymore!!

I've been feeling really queasy and dizzy - I was bound to hit a bad patch, I think I'm well and truly in one!

Love to all

xx


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Kasia - great news about the u/s - glad everything is as it should be!! 

Nat - woo-hoo for getting a scan date - only a couple of weeks to go now too. 

Waitress - I feel your pain. I'm so exhausted I could cry and have been feeling sick every day this week especially in the afternoon and evenings. I just went to the supermarket on the way home because I couldn't face anything in my fridge and made some grilled chicken with mash and spring greens. After about 2 bites of chicken I couldn't face it and ended up having a big chunk of cheese with my mash and greens (oh and chicken gravy mixed in). Not very appetising. Luckily I got some chocolate desserts too so hopefully they will go down a bit better 

Pielette- I've definitely got a serious bloat or the beginnings of a bump. Even if I try to suck it in really hard it looks like I'm sticking it out!!! Every day I'm really conscious of what to wear to work because I don't want to tell my colleagues for a couple of weeks yet. (or more to the point that my OH wants us to wait till 12 weeks to tell anyone else and I've told a few close friends already plus my parents so want to wait now)

Krissi - that is funny about your OH having super strong swimmers!! It's quite incredible that you got pregnant on the first month of trying with him but didn't for years previously - does make it sound like possibly your ex had low sperm count or something?

OMG - I just opened a little chocolate soya desert - it's like a little piece of heaven. this might become my staple diet for the next few weeks!!!!

Darling - sorry to hear you hurt your back - definitely sounds like you deserve a rest!!! 

My best friend is coming to stay tonight, she's arriving in about 15 mins or so. She's 20 weeks pregnant so I wonder what we're going to be talking about!!!

Have a lovely evening everyone, almost the weekend :hugs:


----------



## Angelique

OOOO.... someone PLEASE give me a time out!!! I am moody today, and the worst part is i know it, but I can't stop...... Maybe I need a nap.... I am not working today so I think a nap sounds lovely. 

UGH... sorry for the rant


----------



## Leeze

Angelique said:


> OOOO.... someone PLEASE give me a time out!!! I am moody today, and the worst part is i know it, but I can't stop...... Maybe I need a nap.... I am not working today so I think a nap sounds lovely.
> 
> UGH... sorry for the rant

I've been really moody today - I had a strange urge to scream at the woman next to me on the train today whose music was blaring right out of her headphones at me!!! (luckily I held it in but not before I imagined the whole scenario of me screaming at her "Not only is your music way too loud but it's also really crap!!!" - I feel like I could really do with being locked up on my own for a couple of weeks (or maybe with my cat!!!!!)

Let it all out on here!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am so moody. I was really nice to my mom today though! even t hough I had to restrain myself a few times. LOL


----------



## Angelique

Glad to know its not just me, though I wouldn't wish the moodiness on anyone. I found out a good friend of mine is expecting, she has no clue... I mean really, she gets on facebook today and is all... I am gonna be a mom, and I think I am 3 or 4 months and just didn't know it... which makes me mad cuz she is a party girl. and I know she has been drinking and partying. I honestly doubt that she is 3 or 4 months, but with my moodiness I better keep quiet less I risk offending her by wording things wrong. Oh and did I mention I am supposed to be the matron of honor in her wedding in a month lol.... I feel a little bad about being so mean. 

On a bit of happier news, I had an amazing dream last night. I dreamed I had a beautiful baby girl, who was big and plump and pink, with loads of brown hair, and when she was born she looked at me and smiled. it was a very nice experience. I just hope it is an omen of what is to come...


----------



## pink sparkle

Rant warning! Im soooo tired my son has had me awake for a couple of hours making the most awful noise (like a suckling noise) its a noise he makes sometimes when dozing off. But he has been making it for a couple of hours and its more annoying than a dripping tap so in the end i got up with him at 5.20am so that at least dh can sleep before work becuase i was keeping him up awake. Ive got to go into school with my dd this morning for an inspirational workshop this morning and i just feel so tired already i want to cry x


----------



## krissi

Its wierd Leeze as my ex has 2 children and SA all came back fine and at the IVF the cycle was cancelled due to me not responding and not producing eggs all the tests showed the fault was mine, I had PCOS, adhesions and a blocked tube!!! This is truly my miracle baby!!!


----------



## pink sparkle

I dont know if theres any truth in it but i remember reading ages ago that some experts think that some couples bodily fluids eggs/sperm are just not compatible or maybe thats just what they come up with when there is no explanation.


----------



## krissi

I really believe that and also DTD became a chore me and OH enjoyed sex and werent even trying so TTC was last thing on my mind and then bam!!


----------



## Leeze

krissi said:


> Its wierd Leeze as my ex has 2 children and SA all came back fine and at the IVF the cycle was cancelled due to me not responding and not producing eggs all the tests showed the fault was mine, I had PCOS, adhesions and a blocked tube!!! This is truly my miracle baby!!!

wow - isn't that strange?!! That's making me feel a bit "goose-pimply" - like, maybe it's really meant to be this time - and this baby is gonna be a very special one! :hugs:


----------



## krissi

Yes most definately it will be spoilt rotten!!


----------



## Leeze

Pink sparkle - that sounds like a really tough night last night - I hope you get a chance to rest later on. well done for being such a lovely and thoughtful mum and partner and getting up with him at 5.20. Wow!! 

Angelique - your dream sounds really lovely - and I'm not surprised about your reaction to your friend. Sounds like she's been quite irresponsible - I hope she calms her partying ways now for her baby's sake

I had quite a restless sleep last night - got a VERY full-on day at work today and I kept worrying about it last night. Grr. And, this morning I feel Bleeeuggh - really sicky. Ritz salted crackers are my saviour right now. On a lighter note, I had a lovely evening with my best friend. She has such an adorable bump at 20 weeks - I want one of those!!!!

Right, back to work and my crazy day - my best friend is staying tonight again so I'll probably catch you all at some point tomorrow. Hooray for it almost being the weekend!!! :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

krissi said:


> Yes most definately it will be spoilt rotten!!

aw - what a lovely thought!! have a great day - I'm signing off now for the day :hugs:


----------



## Darling

Angelique - I have a friend who is going to start ttc in Sept when she on holiday in the Carribean so they can announce at Christmas! Some people haven't got a clue! My friend will be designer baby gear and a Bugaboo!! She won't listen to people at the best of times lol but you just have to let them learn the hard way.
Re your dream - there is a deep connection to your baby there that you're experiencing in your most relaxed state. Isn't it a shame we can't hit play and enjoy our dreams again?

Pink Sparkle - totally sympathise that's horrible. My husband is a much lighter sleeper than I am and so he usually gets up to our children in the night. Well... it's his own fault for being a lighter sleeper hehe!!

Krissi - perhaps a particular soul had chosen it's parents and a certain time in which to come and experience life? Or perhaps you're ex just lacked the 'super sperm'!


----------



## pink sparkle

Darling said:


> Angelique - I have a friend who is going to start ttc in Sept when she on holiday in the Carribean so they can announce at Christmas! Some people haven't got a clue! My friend will be designer baby gear and a Bugaboo!! She won't listen to people at the best of times lol but you just have to let them learn the hard way.
> Re your dream - there is a deep connection to your baby there that you're experiencing in your most relaxed state. Isn't it a shame we can't hit play and enjoy our dreams again?
> 
> Pink Sparkle - totally sympathise that's horrible. My husband is a much lighter sleeper than I am and so he usually gets up to our children in the night. Well... it's his own fault for being a lighter sleeper hehe!!
> 
> Krissi - perhaps a particular soul had chosen it's parents and a certain time in which to come and experience life? Or perhaps you're ex just lacked the 'super sperm'!

WOW darling what you wrote about Krissi has made be go all goose bumpy and has literally made me well up! (the first part not the supersperm part lol!)

I am such a light sleeper when it comes to the kids...and leeze i may sound nice but trust me im sure ill be moaning at him all evening about me being tired and him getting to sleep :growlmad: hehe x

Angelique - yes that sounds like a lovely dream and took me back to when i had megan. i had a lovely dream during pregnancy about having the baby and holding the baby in my arms and in my dream the baby was a boy...this may sound a bit mad but obviously was a girl not a boy but megan was identical to the baby in my dream..ppl think im a bit mad when i tell them but i know what i dreamt and i know i saw her before she was born just thought she was a he :dohh:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :hi:

Happy weekend :happydance:

Angelique, what a lovely dream :thumbup: I dream really vividly, always do, and I am amazed that I have not had a single :baby: dream yet :nope: I thought that I would be having them every night now I'm pregnant :shrug: The only dream I had the other night was that we'd had the first scan, all was ok (really hope that comes true obviously!) and that I was telling everyone "It's a boy, I'm sure it's a boy, after seeing the scan it just looks like a boy"! :haha:

Krissi, your story really is amazing :thumbup: Darling, your thoughts on the soul of a child choosing it's parents sounds so sweet and, you never know, that could be what happens. Funnily enough, my acupuncturist said to me when I said we'd been trying for a year something along the lines of "the spirits of the parents have to be in the right place to welcome a child and, more importantly, the spirit of the child has to choose to come through to those parents and be their child". Very similar to what you say Darling :thumbup: Amazingly, the spirit of this child chose my very first month of acupuncture to come to us! :happydance:

Kasia, great news about the scan :thumbup:

x


----------



## 9babiesgone

so guess what. I got an appt!!! wooohoo!! next friday at 11:30 am!!! Yay!! I will be seen by my old 0b-gyn that I had with my 2 kids. that pretty much saved my pregnancies with them. I am so happy just one week away. dont know if I will get an ultrasound or not, bc it will still be super early, but I am excited, bc I know they will probably start me on progesterone. ONly one week!!!


UPDATE, they just called, and said they could see me sooner, on monday!!! yay!!!


----------



## Darling

I do believe that as well. I remember a friend of my mother's telling us about her miscarriages (she had her daughter Roma 40+) and apparently when Roma was three she said to Angie "I love you Mummy!" and Angie said "I love you too Roma" and Roma replied "I tried three times to come before because I wanted you to be my mummy!" Roma is in her early twenties now and has no recollection of that conversation but Angie said she believes that her previous miscarriages where Roma's attempts to get through. When I miscarried I was 21 and scared to death, quite far gone and didn't seek help or tell anyone except my best friend until years later. When I finally spoke to my GP at 30, I asked about my mc and my doctor (a man) was quite blasé about it and said that early mc's are nature's way of shedding an embryo that isn't chromosomally correct and that wouldn't result in a healthy pregnancy and I immediately thought of Roma. It's a nice thought isn't it that a particular soul choses it's parents at a particular period in time? It would be nice to think for those who have experiend loss that those souls will find their way to us in the end. X


----------



## Kasia

Wishing all of you amazing ladies a fantastic weekend:)


----------



## Angelique

I have layed in bed the last couple of nights thinking about the baby dream, and hoping to see her again, but nothing... its weird cuz I have the feeling my baby is a girl, but it could just be wishful thinking, but it was so intense

9babies... so exciting that you get to go in!! Monday is sooo close!! 

Darling thats a very neat story!! Roma must have been a very determined soul to try 3 times! Kinda makes me think of my daughter, I firmly believe she came when it was time for her, we were not trying, just been married 3 months, and I was on the pill.... and uhhh honey... Well 2 weeks before she was born, my sister suffered a tubal pregnancy and lost her baby and only viable tube, it was the 4th baby she had lost, and didn't have any kids.... she was so depressed she was to the point of taking her own life almost. I believe that my baby was what helped her heal, and keep going. She spent all the time she could with her, and they are still very close. And happily my sister has been able to adopt a beautiful baby boy who happens to look just like her husband.

But I think kids come when they are supposed to.


----------



## Darling

Angelique said:


> I have layed in bed the last couple of nights thinking about the baby dream, and hoping to see her again, but nothing... its weird cuz I have the feeling my baby is a girl, but it could just be wishful thinking, but it was so intense
> 
> 9babies... so exciting that you get to go in!! Monday is sooo close!!
> 
> Darling thats a very neat story!! Roma must have been a very determined soul to try 3 times! Kinda makes me think of my daughter, I firmly believe she came when it was time for her, we were not trying, just been married 3 months, and I was on the pill.... and uhhh honey... Well 2 weeks before she was born, my sister suffered a tubal pregnancy and lost her baby and only viable tube, it was the 4th baby she had lost, and didn't have any kids.... she was so depressed she was to the point of taking her own life almost. I believe that my baby was what helped her heal, and keep going. She spent all the time she could with her, and they are still very close. And happily my sister has been able to adopt a beautiful baby boy who happens to look just like her husband.
> 
> But I think kids come when they are supposed to.

That's incredible! I hope that was a premonition honey! Wouldn't that be amazing?!


----------



## Angelique

ladies..... today, after working a long shift..... and 2 hour softball practice, trying to teach a bunch of little girls how to play softball.... when 7 out of 11 of them have never even touched a ball.... I am somewhere between exhaustion... and death.... you know the feeling I am sure... it hurts to be so tired.. today is bad for it, and I blame the job, but wow I feel like a wimp!!!


----------



## Leeze

Morning everyone 

loving those cute and inspirational baby stories - making me feel a bit emotional!!

I'm soooooo tired this morning - feel like I've just come back from a 4-day festival where I had about 4 hours sleep a night for the last 4 nights!!!! Reminds me of being about 21 - except I've been sleeping about 7-8 hours a night and taking it easy with a nice cup of cocoa!!! 

I know it will be well worth it in the end - but, wowee, it is really hard work being pregnant!!!! 

My pregnant friend was over last night and we had such a laugh teasing my OH - saying that we couldn't do the dishes because we had to think about our babies - and she was encouraging me to get new bras because all mine are under-wired (I didn't know this isn't meant to be good for pregnancy - anyone heard this?) - anyway so then we were teasing my OH about how I would need a new dress and bag and shoes to go with my new bras (that I haven't bought yet) - and how he wouldn't want to deprive his only child of new clothes!!!!

On a bit of a downer note we found out yesterday the buyers for my OH's flat are probably going to pull out - apparently they haven't actually got all the finances they need. This makes me so mad because we accepted their offer about 7 weeks ago and took the flat off the market. Since then we've found a lovely place and had our offer accepted so it might mean we lose the lovely flat we've found. GRRRRRRR :growlmad: - we really had our hearts set on the lovely new flat. How angry am I that someone would make an offer that they can't actually afford? And also they're now saying they're not first time buyers but they've got a flat they need to sell - which means that they totally lied to us before when they told us they were first time buyers and had a mortgage in place.


----------



## Darling

Oh Leeze Im so sorry love. How rotten for you! I do hope for some divine intervention for you to save you from losing your new place. I think it's really dreadful to mess people about like that. Surely they must have realised they were being unrealistic? Grrr! Bloody time-wasters! Don't give up hope yet. Sometimes they're meant to be and happen against all odds. I do hope that will prove to be the case for you. Seriously Leeze, imagine yourself moving your stuff in there, where you would put it, imagine signing the contract, keep thinking and believing it to be yours! 

Angelique - :hugs: [Powerhug!]


----------



## pink sparkle

oh leeze so sorry to hear about the flat, i would be so so angry with them for being such liars! Really hope things work out, maybe if you get the flat back on the market it will be snapped up quickly with new more reliable buyers!

so completely changing the subject ive got a holiday booked for a week in newquay 5 weeks on monday i just cannot wait to go! I should be 14/15 weeks pregnant and really looking forward to a relaxing week away from home and all the housework that goes with it! I have never been a big drinker but when away etc will enjoy a nice glass of rose wine or a wine spritzer....so im thinking i may have a glass here or there ...hopefully while sitting on the verander watching the children play in the sunshine...how do you all feel about that do i sound like the most terrible pregnant lady in the world or would you treat yourselves to the odd glass here and there (im defo not talking a bottle a night or anything). No comments from a certian 2nd tri poster allowed lol!!!


----------



## Pielette

Oh Leeze that's rubbish about the flat! It's so precarious, buying somewhere new, it can all change so quickly. Really hope it gets sorted soon, all that uncertainty is not what you need.
Wow that discussion about spirits choosing their parents really touched me - it reminds me of a book called 'The Brightest Star in the Sky' by Marian Keyes which was literally based around that concept, it was the most beautiful and uplifting book. It's wonderful to think that this little one I have right now chose me and her daddy.
Pink sparkle - I think a spritzer isn't a problem! As a treat every now and then it's not an issue.


----------



## Pielette

Ok that's a little bit odd, I just realised that I automatically wrote 'her' when talking about my beanie... Hmm... 
People keep asking if I have any thoughts on the sex and I keep thinking I don't, but maybe I do!


----------



## Darling

Pink Sparkle - my midwife said on Fri that it's all about moderation. Fetal Alcohol Syndrome is generally caused by alcoholism and drinking in large quantities. She said no more than 1-2 units per week which is basically no more than 1 medium size glass of wine a week but you can throw that glass of wine into a large wine glass and top up with spritz if you like. 

Pielette - Hmmm... :-D


----------



## Pielette

Ok ladies, just want to pick your brain about something - slightly TMI but it's worried me a bit. I've had a slight bit of blood this afternoon when I went to the toilet. It's not 'bleeding' as such, it was just there when I wiped. There's nothing in my knickers and I don't have any cramping.
This morning hubby and I DTD (first time since we conceived cos I have literally been feeling so ill, but getting back to humanity right now) and I'm wondering if that is why. I have heard that because everything is more sensitive sex can rupture blood vessels etc. So just wanted to know if anyone has experienced this? I've just rung my midwife to ask but she asked if I could call her back in half an hour cos she's with someone right now which is fine, but I need some reassurance cos I'm such a worrier.


----------



## pink sparkle

from what my mw has said to me i would say its because you dtd, a lot of women on bnb say the same thing and another of my friends said it happened to her during her 2nd pregnancy and she would bleed slightly every time they dtd xxx


----------



## Pielette

Thanks pink sparkle. The ladies on first tri said the same and my midwife got back to me and agreed. Think I just need to relax but it's hard, especially when I'm still waiting for my scan. That 12 week wait is a killer.


----------



## pink sparkle

oh i know hun id still worry a bit too xxx


----------



## Kasia

Pielette-that's exactly all it was. When I was spotting @ 5 weeks that's the first thing my midwife asked, if I had intercourse. It also happened to a friend of mine, she was 14 wks and I took her to the hospital because she was bleeding pretty badly afterwards, but everything was just fine.
Leeze- so sorry to hear about your flat. Did you have some kind of contract in place and did the potential buyers put down a deposit? Here when an offer is made in order to take the home off the market the sellers sometimes ask for a contract and deposit which the buyers lose if they don't fulfill their agreement. Either way, that's VERY frustrating. It's really hard to coordinate the sale and purchase of a new place at the same time. I'm sure everything will work out for you, and remember, everything happens for a reason.
Pink sparkle- I would have a glass of wine and kick your feet up and relax:)

So I have to vent for a minute.
My husband and I have close friends whom we have a trip to the Keys planned in July to catch lobster (it's lobster season). They are pretty heavy drinkers and reaaaaalllly get on my nerves expecially now that I'm not drinking (somehow if you are also drinking it makes it easier to handle) and have been terribly annoying me the past few weeks. We will be on this trip with them for a whole week and I just don't know how I will handle this at all. By then I will be about 6 mos I think, not only the hot sun on a boat all day with no shade, but a group of highly ANNYOING people drunk off they're asses and obnoxious....i just don't know. I suppose I shouldn't stress about it yet, it's still months away, but they were over last night and I just about lost it then. Sorry so long, just had to vent for a second:)


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Darling, that story about your friend and her daughter is amazing, so spooky! Why on earth would a 3 year old come out with something like that, it has to mean something :shrug: So sweet to think she tried so hard to come through to her mummy :hugs:

Pielette, my midwife mentioned the possibility of bleeding after :sex: at my first appointment with her, said if I got any slight bleeding after that not to worry and to just see if it calms down within a day or two. If so, it will have just been some irritation from that :thumbup: Personally I have so far not had this happen, we have DTD a good few times but we are more gentle than usual :haha: But I am always on the lookout for blood after it (well, still every time I go the loo to be honest!)

Leeze, so sorry to hear that about your move. I hope it all works out for you :hugs:

Pink Sparkle, my midwife told me the occasional drink wouldn't do any harm :thumbup: So I wouldn't worry about a bit of a drink whilst you're away.

We've got my parents and OH's mum and stepdad for dinner tomorrow for Mother's Day. I'm doing a beef casserole with spuds and veg and then we've bought 6 chocolate choux buns for a dessert :happydance: Got my mummy a nice basket arrangement of little plants and a bottle of rose wine :hugs:

I scared myself a bit earlier today - I tripped up the top two steps going up the stairs! Luckily stopped myself completely tripping and banging myself :wacko: So scary when you're not just in danger of hurting yourself now x


----------



## Angelique

Yikes Nat!! Glad you caught yourself!! Falls are scary!! I know one lady who fell down the steps at the post office and her baby has a problem with her pelvis now... 

Kasia... sorry about your.... friends? or whatever they are to you, thats not a fun situation, although the trip sounds like a lot of fun. 

How is everyone?? I slept al dang day, and it felt sooo lovely!


----------



## 9babiesgone

hey everyone! I Jus tgot a new car!! so happy!! earlier than I thought I would too.


----------



## Pielette

Thanks ladies, it seems that's all it was. Scary though! I laughed and informed hubby that he's far too dangerous to sleep with :haha:
God Nat that is scary, I feel really freaked out by stairs at the moment. Sounds a little odd but I mean that when I'm walking down them I have to concentrate on each one to reassure myself I'm not going to fall down them. 
Oh Kasia that sounds awful. It is horrible when you're out with people who drink like fish and you're stone cold sober. I'd keep your contact with them to the bare minimum from now on if that's all they're about. I do like a drink myself (when not pregnant!) but I drink it because I enjoy it, not to get drunk. I've been properly drunk about twice in my life and I'm not a huge fan cos I had barely any control over what I was doing. 
Ooh 9babies, what car did you get?


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

9babies - fantastic news about the car and I hope it all goes well at your appointment tomorrow. How fab that you could get seen so early. 

Pielette - glad you got lots of reassurance about the bit of bleeding - I've heard that too about how DTD can make you bleed a little bit. 

Nat - what a lovely Mother's Day you got planned - I especially like the sound of the yummy dessert!!! I can't get enough chocolate desserts at the moment!!! Just think, next year, you'll be a Mother on Mother's Day!!! Oh, and that does sound really scary tripping up the stairs. I'm glad you're ok, hon. I know what you mean, it's hard at the moment knowing you're protecting a little one too. I keep getting a bit freaked out on the journey to and from work because I've got to cross over a couple of busy stations in central London and sometimes it's so busy. 

Kasia - that sounds like a tough one about your friends being really heavy drinkers - is it a boat trip or road trip? Will you be able to get some time to yourself away from them? I think that's what I'd be inclined to do if possible - take time for you and your OH to do some fun stuff together and maybe just meet up with them later on for meals. Take some good books/mp3 player with you and when they get into the heavy drinking later on go for a nice relaxing bath and chill out etc? I've actually been avoiding social occasions for the last few weeks myself mainly because I want to wait till 12 weeks to tell people but I feel like I'm the point now where I'm happy not to be around people that are drinking heavily and would rather have an early night with a nice mug of cocoa!!!!!

Pink Sparkle - I think that mainly you shouldn't drink alcohol at all in 1st trimester - and then if you want to drink after that then no more than 1 or 2 units and no more than twice a week in total - I think that's recommended safe levels. I'm going to try not to drink really but I know I might get a bit tempted later on. We've got friends that are getting married in September and at the moment I've said to myself that I'll have a glass of champagne at their wedding to toast them but otherwise I'm not planning to drink. At the moment the smell of it makes me gag a bit but I know that might change!! My friend who is 20 weeks pregnant says she tends to have a small glass of wine or half a pint of lager once or twice a week and she is really enjoying savouring and sipping it. 

Angelique - I went back to bed yesterday afternoon for a few hours - that was bliss!! And slept for about 9 hours last night! I think if I could do this every day/night then I'd be ok!!!! I am feeling pretty fuzzy-headed today still and funnily enough when I was cleaning the bathroom earlier the smell of the disinfectant was making me gag!!! A great reason not to do housework!!! I'm working my way through some laundry today but otherwise am going to have a chilled one

Darling - how are you doing today? Is your little fella feeling any better?

Waitress - I hope that the sickness isn't getting you too badly

Have a lovely Sunday everyone xx :hugs:


----------



## Darling

Hi everyone!
Well I have finally got my scan date through Wooohooo!!! 20th April! 

Re alcohol this is quite an interesting one and the official guidelines are 1-2 units per week which is a standard size glass of wine a week! Which is negligible. I love wine but I couldn't stomach wine if I tried. I think aversions to things can be a really good indicator of what the body would reject and I think it's nature's way of letting us know what's off the menu so to speak. Anyway, I have to share thus because I'm really excited about it! Although, I like the occasional cola with ice, I am not a fan of sugary drinks and there's only so much cordial a girl can drink! Last night I went to break the news to a close friend at her barbeque and everyone was drinking and I drank.. four bottles of Becks!! Non-alcoholic and I'm not normally a lager fan but I loved it. It felt grown up and it tasted really hoppy and I didn't feel like I was missing out! Although there was a few comments about why bother buying non-alcoholic beer by her neighbour (a right pr*t!) It's called Becks 'Blue' and I bought it from Morrisons.


----------



## Darling

Leeze - I'm fine thank you honey. I seem to have three rough days followed by a couple of good days at the moment it's really strange! My little guy isuch better thank you. I have given him just water to drink for the last few days and it seems to have done the trick. How are you?


----------



## Leeze

Darling said:


> Leeze - I'm fine thank you honey. I seem to have three rough days followed by a couple of good days at the moment it's really strange! My little guy isuch better thank you. I have given him just water to drink for the last few days and it seems to have done the trick. How are you?

Glad to hear it. I'm feeling great at the moment although this week has been a really difficult one for nausea. I think tiredness has a lot to do with it and this week I didn't go to bed as early as I should have done most nights so probably got about 7 hours sleep a night when I seem to need 9 at the moment!! Also, I'm eating a really scrummy spanish omelette right now that has my 3 favourite ingredients of the moment in it - cheese, potatoes and eggs. So all is well in my world right now!!!! 

Great that you enjoyed your no alcohol beer. I'm not a big beer fan myself, but my OH really liked the 0% Bavaria lager when we were doing our post New Year detox - have a look out for that one - he said it was the best of all the ones he tried. I'm happy with my feel good fizzy raspberry and passion fruit juice at the moment - and my mugs of cocoa!!! My OH told me yesterday about this amazing concert in one of the most beautiful outdoor venues in London by one of my favourite bands that hardly ever tour any more - Lamb at Somerset House. Normally I'd jump at the chance. Right now, I'm like "can you get seated tickets - if not I'm not going!!!". thing is that it's in July and so I'm guessing I won't want to stand up for hours. Then I remembered one of my friends went to a gig recently when she was 8 months pregnant and they gave her access to the accessible viewing platform which is normally for people that use wheelchairs or have mobility problems. Now, that sounds like a plan!!! :haha:


----------



## Leeze

Kasia - I just realised I didn't answer your question about contracts on the flat. The way it works here is that you make an offer on a flat and then it's accepted subject to contract. The contract is normally drawn up once you've done a survey of the property and have proven that you have the finances/a mortgage in place. Up till that point there's nothing in writing so it's really annoying - you just have to go on trust. What had started to worry us was that we accepted this offer a few weeks ago and the buyers hadn't arranged the survey yet and this was making us suspicious. I'm so angry about it - it just annoys me so much that people would lie in order to get you to take your flat off the market. Also when we accepted their offer there was also another offer on the table that we didn't take -and now it could take months to get someone else and we might lose the lovely flat we want :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope everyone has had a good weekend and a lovely Mother's Day. Did all of you who already have little ones get some nice pressies and cards?

My meal for the parents went well, they seemed to enjoy my beef casserole and the pud :thumbup: Was nice having them all together and they stayed until early evening. It is weird to think that it will be my first Mother's Day next year :wacko:

9Babies, good news on the car. What have you had?

Darling, fab news about scan date - day after mine :happydance: I think a lot of us have our scans very close together but guess that makes sense as we are all due very close together :haha:

x


----------



## Darling

To all the new mums-in-waiting; happy mother's day mummies-to-be! And happy mother's day to all the mummies! 

Nat - glad your mother's day get-together was a success! 
I went to Lush and treated myself. Sending dh the bill lol. My children made me some lovely cards. Even my youngest made his own card with a little help from Daddy. 

Ladies - check it out! https://www.alcoholfree.co.uk/


----------



## Darling

To all the new mums-in-waiting; happy mother's day mummies-to-be! And happy mother's day to all the mummies! 

Nat - glad your mother's day get-together was a success! 
I went to Lush and treated myself. Sending dh the bill lol. My children made me some lovely cards. Even my youngest made his own card with a little help from Daddy. 

Ladies - check it out! https://www.alcoholfree.co.uk/


----------



## Leeze

Nat - glad you enjoyed your Mothers' Day meal!

Darling - that website is great. Love the idea of alcohol-free bubbly!!!! I'm getting some for my birthday!! (not till July but will be great to have some bubbly!!)


----------



## 9babiesgone

:cry: I think I might not be on bnb for awhile. I dont know, I am having a lot of bleeding and my appt isnt till tomorrow.


----------



## Darling

Oh no! Shana I'll say a quiet prayer for you. Im not religious but it can't hurt.:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks! 
:hugs: and love to everyone here! I dont wna tto be a burden.


----------



## Angelique

OH NO!!! 9babies... I will pray for you!! You are never a burden!! we are all here for you no matter what!!


----------



## krissi

9babies you are not a burden if you want hugs and support we are ALWAYS here for you hunni xx I am so sorry xxx


----------



## Darling

9babies - you're not a burden. If you want to talk, you know we're all here ready to listen but we also understand if you don't want to. Either way we're here for you if you want a shoulder to lean on. Xxx


----------



## krissi

Well I have doctors this morning, been getting really bad headaches and so constipated think I have been to the loo 3 times in past 6 weeks. Fingers crossed all is OK and they can give me something to help.


----------



## Darling

I'm sure everythings fine honey. Headaches and constipation are par for the course I'm the first trimester. It sounds like you're not drinking enough water. I suffer from the same and I know I need to drink more water to re-hydrate my body and flush out my intestines.


----------



## Darling

Just a thought I really nasty 3-4 day headaches and it turned out I was slightly anaemic and I had to take iron supplements.


----------



## krissi

I do drink loads of water but if I go to OTT it makes me sick!! Tried all fruit juices and fruit and veg to help with constipation but all make me sick due to the acids so need a bit of help now I think!!


----------



## Darling

They'll give you something to help you go I expect. That what they gave me. Headaches are a nightmare because if you're like me paracetamol doesn't work. God what women have to put up with!


----------



## krissi

I had some paracetamol last night and no they didnt help so now I wont take it, whats the point in putting toxins in for no reason!! Sure a nice vodka and soda and a two day sleep would help lol!!


----------



## Darling

Lol. Aw! I feel for you Krissi there's nothing worse than a headache that won't go away. Do keep drinking plenty of water though because it will help. I'll tell you what I found helped was those headache sticks. I found its effeciency depends on how soon you caught the headache but its very cooling and soothing. I used '4head' and it lasts for ages. You can just carry it around in your handbag. Hope you feel better soon honey.


----------



## krissi

Thanks for the tip Darling. 

Its silly I know but I have been panicing all last week about MMC and as my scan date nears the fear is becoming wose, its totally irrational I know as no cramping or spotting but MS has improved and I am just panicking. It is totally based on nothing but I am stressing so much and OH keeps telling me to stop being silly and I keep telling myself to stop being silly but the thought is always there.


----------



## Darling

:hugs:

I can only repeat the same. Don't worry. You're not bleeding or in any pain so you've nothing to worry about. But honey you've cone on a very long journey, gone through a lot to get here and now you're nervous that something will go wrong because this is what you've yearned for, for such a long time. The only one who can reassure you is you! A midwife's words or a scan is only going to give you a sense of peace for so long before you start the irrational worrying again. You're nearly out of the first tri now honey. You just have to do some work on yourself now and learn to relax and enjoy. You've still a long way to go and you're headed towards second Tri where most women experience almost no symptoms. You just have to have a bit of faith that it's meant to be now because the timing and your new man are right. You have a minimal risk of mc now and at this stage you have a fetus inside you, with fingers and toes and teeth buds!! You're certainly not going to miss a mc now. You're ok. You just need to get your head in the right place that's all. I expect it still all seems too good to be true after waiting so long? It's all good Krissi. ;-)


----------



## Darling

Aha! It's a stress headache! Lol ;-P


----------



## Leeze

9babies - sending you big hugs - and I echo what the others say - you're always welcome on here. if you need some time out then let yourself have that but know that we're always here for you. :hugs: 

Krissi - I hope the Doctor can give you something for the constipation. That sounds awful. It can get so sore, can't it? I agree with Darling, maybe it's a stress headache? Also, it's natural to worry and fear the worst because you want this baby so much, but remind yourself that the chances of anything going wrong are so slight (less than 2%) - take a deep breath and imagine your little baby's face when you hold it in your arms for the first time!!! :hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Morning ladies :flower:

9Babies, so sorry this is starting all over again for you, how are you feeling this morning? Hoping this is just a blip and all will be ok :hugs: And you are NEVER a burden hun!

Krissi, hope doc can help you out with something for the headaches and tummy trouble :thumbup: I understand you're worrying on mmc, I still think of this after what happened to my friend. I have had hardly any symptoms right from the start but just keep telling myself now that I've had no signs of any problems and, should anything happen, there is nothing I could do about it anyway. So got to try to stay positive :thumbup: I've missed 2 periods now (never even missed one before since age 14) so must be something going on in there :haha:

How is everyone else?

x


----------



## Darling

Hi Ladies!
Pooped today and have developed a headache during the last hour. Not surprising given the shouting and screeching my children have subjected me to! Lol
How are you girls this morning?


----------



## krissi

Well the docs have given me Fybogel to try and has said my BP is slightly raised so that may be causing headaches but has said some people just develop migraines through pregnancy so to see how I go for a few days and get more rest and also get my eyes tested (had them done in Oct though so sure its not that).


----------



## Darling

That should help hun and prunes? I love prunes!


----------



## Nat0619

Glad doc has given you something to help you Krissi :thumbup:

I'm definitely not going to loo as easy as usual but luckily mine's not too bad, just a bit hard to go :blush: Went this morning and made me think of how labour might be :haha: (TMI sorry!) Obviously labour will be a lot worse though I know :wacko: All will be so worth it though girls eh? :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

in a ton of pain, nat ! I go to the doctors in about an hour, but i am just heartbroken, there is no wya I can bleed this much and still carry to term. I Just know it is over. 

I am sending all my love and hugs to all of you. will come back to the thread, when it feels right. hopefully soon!


----------



## krissi

Wishing you all the best for the docs hun so so sorry that you are going through this xxx


----------



## Leeze

9babies - so sorry you have to go through this again :hugs: - feels really unfair


----------



## Leeze

On the toilet issue - I actually feel like I need to go a lot more than usual - sometimes to the point of worrying if I will make it on time!!! 

Am feeling really nauseous this afternoon. Bleeuggh - and work is too hard. I want maternity leave to start now. 

Krissi - good luck with the Fybogel - I've heard good things about this from other people


----------



## Waitress

Hi Girls,

I've had a hectic few days - been having some housemove issues of my own. Long story but finally got sort of sorted today so we are still on the move next week - just got to go to my mums for a few weeks before we get into our new place. All I will say is the English house selling processes are RIDICULOUS and the only people that win are estate agents and solicitors. Grrrrrr!!

As you may remember I suffered from constipation big time a few weeks ago. I attribute my victory over this horrible condition to having a Zinger burger from KFC. I promise you, it gets things moving! I think my body went into a bit of shock and is now co-operating in case I subject it to another! I really feel for those that get blocked up - its horrible.

So finally lime-time is here and I am a week away from my NT scan. I remember reading a post from someone saying that First Tri drags to begin with and then gallops away and I have to say they are right!

Hope everyone else is good! xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey ladies, 

9babies - so so sorry that you are going through this again massive hugs to you huni, do come back to us soon and let us know how you got on, remember what everyone has said you will never be a burden xxx

Krissi - hows the fybogel going? hope it helps and hope the headaches settle down too. I get them but luckily a paracetamol does the trick for me although i hate taking them. Darlings right too they can be caused by stress so try not to worry about things xxx

two weeks today until my scan - dont want to burden you with my worrying - but im starting to worry a bit that im going to get their and they are going to say ive had a mmc and that the baby stopped growing when i had that heavy bleed. Really dont want to be so negative on here but really need to release it all too as dont want to worry dh. I wish id had a private scan now!

The house buying process here is shockingly awful and defo the estate agents and solicitors are the ones who benefit! I worked in a solicitors who did conveyancing and the solicitors really strung them along ...it was horrible! Really hope that things go smoothly for the house movers x

Im sure im starting to get a more (pregnant tummy) and not just a fat one hehe xxx


----------



## Darling

9babiesgone said:


> in a ton of pain, nat ! I go to the doctors in about an hour, but i am just heartbroken, there is no wya I can bleed this much and still carry to term. I Just know it is over.
> 
> I am sending all my love and hugs to all of you. will come back to the thread, when it feels right. hopefully soon!

So sorry you're having to go through this Shana. Thinking of you love. Xxx


----------



## Pielette

Shana I'm so sorry. Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed, and if you need us we're here. Anytime :hugs:
Pink sparkle and Leeze - I can really empathize, I completely understand the worry. I have hated this long wait for the scan! Just over a week to go for me now and I'm counting down the days. I dread the thought of being told that it's over, but I try to tell myself that whatever happens, it's out of my hands and the best thing I can do is relax. Most of the time I feel positive, it's just every now and then those thoughts escape out of their very tightly sealed box in my brain!
Sounds like you've been having a rough time of it Krissi, are you feeling any better?
God I hate the buying and selling process in the UK Emma! I've only bought once (our current flat that we're in) and that was stressful enough, I dread to think what it will be like when I do both at the same time! Solicitors and estate agents make so much money out of people.
My day has been ok, been a bit sicky today despite feeling pretty good for the past few days. Nothing too major though. But I have four more days and then two weeks off, yay! :happydance: Easter holidays here I come. And for the UK we have a few bank holidays as well which should be lovely.


----------



## pink sparkle

meant to say thanks darling for the website.

I went to asda on saturday night as i was going to an ann summers party (and was expected to bring a bottle) and had really fancied a glass of wine so found their alcohol free range of wine, there were a few so picked a bottle of rose and must say it was lovely with a splash of lemonade and tasted like the real thing. Was not so pleasant on its own but im generally not keen on wine without a splash of lemonade anyway. So not i dont need to have the real thing as ive found a great substitute, was so nice having 'what looked like wine' from a big wine glass mmmm!


----------



## Angelique

Hi ladies, I'm struggling with my tiredness right now.... I can't make myself do anything, and I am starting to wonder if my depression I have suffered from since I was young is kicking in overtime as well..... I don't ever want to get out of bed, I don't want to go to work, and suddenly I could care less about the things I love to do.... It is seriously worrying me. I don't go to the doc again for 2 and a half weeks, but I think I might call her.


----------



## pink sparkle

aww hun as someone who has also sufferred from depression, panic attacks and anxiety her whole life i would defo recommend that you get yourself to the docs asap big hugs to you hun i know how hard it can be and hope that you feel brighter real soon and remember were always here for you xxx


----------



## Pielette

Oh Angie, sorry to hear you're feeling this way. I think because the pregnancy hormones are going mad in this part it can happen and make us feel 'not ourselves'. I haven't suffered from depression before so can't imagine how awful it must be, but I know that even myself, I've been extra moody some days so it is having an effect on me too. 
But if you talk to the doc now and catch it this quickly, fingers crossed you can find a way through it. :hugs:


----------



## Angelique

Thanks girls, its nice to know there are people out there who care.... I try to talk to my mom about it and all I get from her is "I told you that you needed to get off those meds before you got pregnant" well..... obviously I still need them. 

I am going to call the office now and at least speak to the nurse. maybe she will know of something to help. 
:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I can not tell you how much I appreciate all your support! My doctor told me I am probably miscarrying. he gave me iron pills and wants to see me in 2 weeks to follow up on the blood tests I got today, I got almost 11 vials of blood,b c he tested me for everything under the sun that could cause an m/c and can be found via blood tests. 
he was very thorough! I am not sure how I feel right now just numb


----------



## Darling

Shana - I'm so glad they're going to run all those tests for you. Maybe you can get some answers. I'm sending you to biggest hug right now! How soon will you get the results? Sending you light. Xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks, some of them will take 1 week, another one takes 2 weeks!! so I am just in a waiting game. I am so close to just being done. I dont know what or how to feel exactly.


----------



## Angelique

I can't tell you I know how you feel, because I have never experienced it, but I know how I feel when I think about it, and how scared I am for my little bean, I have also watched my sisters go through it numerous times and know how heartbreaking it is. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you, even my little girl said a prayer for you, she asked me why I was sad when I read your posts and so I told her and she said "I am going to say a prayer to make her feel better" She is so sweet, with a very strong spirit. So know you are cared for, and I pray that the tests come back with some answers. :hugs:


----------



## pink sparkle

Angelique let us know how you get on with the doctor. Your daughter sounds like such a lovely little girl, so sweet of her xxx

Shana - really hope that you get some answers from these tests hun :hugs:


----------



## krissi

Shana I hope the tests reveal some answers for you hunni my heart goes out to you and your family xxxx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Shana, I am so glad they are doing those tests for you now. Hopefully they will shed some light on why you are having to go through this time and time again. Then hopefully next time they will know what to do and do it quickly so you have a sticky and healthy bean :thumbup:

Thinking of you hun :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Angelique said:


> I can't tell you I know how you feel, because I have never experienced it, but I know how I feel when I think about it, and how scared I am for my little bean, I have also watched my sisters go through it numerous times and know how heartbreaking it is.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with you, even my little girl said a prayer for you, she asked me why I was sad when I read your posts and so I told her and she said "I am going to say a prayer to make her feel better" She is so sweet, with a very strong spirit. So know you are cared for, and I pray that the tests come back with some answers. :hugs:

thank you so much, your daughter is so dang sweet, tell her thank you for me!! I am so amazed at how children can be so caring and so thoughtful. What a great daughter you have!!




pink sparkle said:


> Angelique let us know how you get on with the doctor. Your daughter sounds like such a lovely little girl, so sweet of her xxx
> 
> Shana - really hope that you get some answers from these tests hun :hugs:

thanks sweetie. hope you are well



krissi said:


> Shana I hope the tests reveal some answers for you hunni my heart goes out to you and your family xxxx

thank you!!! :hugs:

hope all of you are feeling ok, and doing well.

blessings


----------



## Pielette

Shana I'm so sorry for what you're going through, really pleased to hear they're doing all those tests for you though. Fingers crossed it gives you some answers and a way to proceed. Massive hugs :hugs:
How cute is your daughter Angie?! That made me smile so much when I read that!
How is everyone? I'm doing ok, hubby's cooking me sausage and mash for dinner tonight, which for the first time in a long time I feel like I can eat quite happily! Think I'm starting to feel much more myself.


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Shana - what a star you are to go through all of those tests - I hope you get some answers from this that help you the next time round. I know how devastating it is to experience one m/c - I can't imagine what it's like to experience 10 or possibly 11 :hugs:

Angie - sounds like you're going through a rough time of it with feeling depressed. Did you get this with either of your other 2 pregnancies? I'm wondering if it's something that will pass when your hormones will hopefully settle down in the next 2 or 3 weeks or so? That's what I keep telling myself because I'm really struggling myself right now with getting through each day. I keep reminding myself that hopefully I will feel better in a few weeks but at the moment I hate getting out of bed, I really resent being at work and much as my OH is a sweetheart I'm also struggling to be my loving self around him. I've never had depression though, so I've nothing really to compare this with and I'm holding on to the thought that it's temporary - I can really see how it could worry you that it might not shift if you've experienced depression before. Like the others say, maybe it's worth discussing with the Doctor to see what support you can get? :hugs:

Love and hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Pielette said:


> How is everyone? I'm doing ok, hubby's cooking me sausage and mash for dinner tonight, which for the first time in a long time I feel like I can eat quite happily! Think I'm starting to feel much more myself.

that's funny - I just made my dinner and was fantasising about having sausage and mash. I'm not really eating much meat at the moment and I really had a serious thought about sausage, mash and baked beans but haven't got the energy to go to the shop to get what I need! Instead I made a cheese omelette with baked beans and asparagus!! Not quite the same in the level of yummy comfort food but is going down nicely. 

I'm planning a very chilled out evening with watching some trashy TV - I need a couple of hours of totally switching off because work is driving me mad at the moment.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Leeze said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Shana - what a star you are to go through all of those tests - I hope you get some answers from this that help you the next time round. I know how devastating it is to experience one m/c - I can't imagine what it's like to experience 10 or possibly 11 :hugs:
> 
> Angie - sounds like you're going through a rough time of it with feeling depressed. Did you get this with either of your other 2 pregnancies? I'm wondering if it's something that will pass when your hormones will hopefully settle down in the next 2 or 3 weeks or so? That's what I keep telling myself because I'm really struggling myself right now with getting through each day. I keep reminding myself that hopefully I will feel better in a few weeks but at the moment I hate getting out of bed, I really resent being at work and much as my OH is a sweetheart I'm also struggling to be my loving self around him. I've never had depression though, so I've nothing really to compare this with and I'm holding on to the thought that it's temporary - I can really see how it could worry you that it might not shift if you've experienced depression before. Like the others say, maybe it's worth discussing with the Doctor to see what support you can get? :hugs:
> 
> Love and hugs to all :hugs:

thank you so so much!!!
how are you?



Pielette said:


> Shana I'm so sorry for what you're going through, really pleased to hear they're doing all those tests for you though. Fingers crossed it gives you some answers and a way to proceed. Massive hugs :hugs:
> How cute is your daughter Angie?! That made me smile so much when I read that!
> How is everyone? I'm doing ok, hubby's cooking me sausage and mash for dinner tonight, which for the first time in a long time I feel like I can eat quite happily! Think I'm starting to feel much more myself.

thank you deary!! how are you doing?


----------



## Pielette

I'm ok thanks Shana! Thoroughly shattered right now and could do with a lot more sleep. But I've got a nice two week holiday coming up in precisely three days so not long to go. 
How have you been feeling? 

God I can't be dealing with work at the minute either Leeze, I have zero patience. Which isn't good when I'm a teacher...


----------



## 9babiesgone

sorry double post.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am feeling ok. just took my cramp bark, and it helped ease the cramping a lot!

so now off ot make some tea, but silly husband didnt leave an lighter home, so I can light the propane. yep our stoves run off propane. lol we live in a different time period I swear.

I hope you get some rest soon. I Know how it is to run off so little and then be completely drained. :hugs:


----------



## Angelique

9babiesgone said:


> Leeze said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Shana - what a star you are to go through all of those tests - I hope you get some answers from this that help you the next time round. I know how devastating it is to experience one m/c - I can't imagine what it's like to experience 10 or possibly 11 :hugs:
> 
> Angie - sounds like you're going through a rough time of it with feeling depressed. Did you get this with either of your other 2 pregnancies? I'm wondering if it's something that will pass when your hormones will hopefully settle down in the next 2 or 3 weeks or so? That's what I keep telling myself because I'm really struggling myself right now with getting through each day. I keep reminding myself that hopefully I will feel better in a few weeks but at the moment I hate getting out of bed, I really resent being at work and much as my OH is a sweetheart I'm also struggling to be my loving self around him. I've never had depression though, so I've nothing really to compare this with and I'm holding on to the thought that it's temporary - I can really see how it could worry you that it might not shift if you've experienced depression before. Like the others say, maybe it's worth discussing with the Doctor to see what support you can get? :hugs:
> 
> Love and hugs to all :hugs:
> 
> thank you so so much!!!
> how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Pielette said:
> 
> 
> Shana I'm so sorry for what you're going through, really pleased to hear they're doing all those tests for you though. Fingers crossed it gives you some answers and a way to proceed. Massive hugs :hugs:
> How cute is your daughter Angie?! That made me smile so much when I read that!
> How is everyone? I'm doing ok, hubby's cooking me sausage and mash for dinner tonight, which for the first time in a long time I feel like I can eat quite happily! Think I'm starting to feel much more myself.Click to expand...
> 
> thank you deary!! how are you doing?Click to expand...


Hi everyone, I just worked a 13 hour day, and I think I am going to DIE!!!! I'm so sore and tired!! And the hunger!!!! wow! 

Leeze, I am struggling with the depression, its not something I experienced before during pregnancy, which is why I thought it so strange. IDK, I hope its just hormones... What you describe sounds EXACTLY like me though. 

Pilette thanks, thats sweet of you, my daughter is 10 and has the sweetest, most loving spirit of any kid I have ever met, and I'm so proud of her for how wonderful she is. 

Shanna any news? How are you feeling?

I feel so disconnected because I have worked so much, and as bad as I hate to think it, I may not make it too long at this job, its just SO physical. 

Anyway, hubby just brought home salty chips and salsa, and I am gonna go raid them!!!!! Hope everyone is doing good


----------



## krissi

Morning girls.

Shana - How are you today hunni xx

Angelique - so sorry about the depression hopefully once the progesterone stops surging it may settle your hormones a little xx

I am OK everyone is driving me nuts at the moment I am such a moody cow!! I could quite happily strangle Paul 99% of the time!!


----------



## pink sparkle

My moods have been terrible too and im also so cold and unloving toward dh, i just cant help it and i know im doing it and that he dont deserve it, hopefully it will pass soon.

My sickness seems to have settled a bit although i think i found the trigger...milk! If i have cereal in the mornings (i have craved coco pops since i got bfp) i tend to feel awful for the rest of the day. So avoiding milk as much as possible although do have the odd cup of decaff tea or coffee but have just been having a tiny drop of milk in it. 

less than two weeks now until my scan ...cant wait and nervous all at the same time. Kids break up on friday for the easter holidays cant wait to not have to do the school run! yay roll on friday.


----------



## Darling

Morning girls,
Shana - do hope you're alright. Thinking of you. X
Leeze and Angelique - sorry to hear you guys have been feeling low. I have big-time guilt going on. I feel guilty for bringing another child into the world, and quite worried that I won't be able to cope. My son is going through major temper tantrums which I never experienced with dd and it has me cr*#ping myself that I'm going to have another boy and then feeling guilty for that! I think the combination of hormones, ongoing fatigue and the omnipresent shadow of such a huge responsibility looming around the corner presents the ideal conditions for feelings of depression to rear it's ugly head. Hang in there. X :hugs:

I've been so tired I don't know what the hell I'm doing! Yesterday I went and left my son in his buggy in the hall at my friend's house! After ten minutes she asked "Is Ethan alright in the buggy by himself?" I nearly died. God what's next a supermarket car park??! I suppose I should pat myself on the back for remembering to bring him and not leaving him at home!:dohh:

Now I've lost my credit card! Oh God I just want to sleep!


----------



## pink sparkle

Darling - so sorry that your feeling down too, i know how you feel with the worry of coping with another, i feel exactly the same, i can just about cope with Riley atm so the thought of adding a newborn to the mix is so frightening - im sure that we will be just fine though hun. Ive warned hubby dont expect things to be perfect, the housework etc etc will all have to take a back seat when i have two babies to care for at home all day as well as juggling the school run with megan ...eeek!

I was over at my mums the other day and a lot of family members arrived, we were all natterring away and all of a sudden i thought omg wheres Riley, he had taken himself off into the front room and i had to admit i completely forgot he was there with me. Dont beat yourself up about it and he must have been just fine in the pushchair as he would have called out for you or started crying. 

Hope you manage to catch up on some sleep and feel better soon. I have been up since 4am today Riley decided it was time to get up i feel awful hes already had a sleep and i didnt have a chance to nod off with him so this afternoon will be testing!!!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Sorry to hear some of you girls are feeling down, hoping it's just hormones for you all and you all start to feel better very soon :thumbup:

I am ok but have definitely been more tired the past week or two. Finding I go up to bed earlier at night now. I'm having such restless sleep though now every night - getting up to pee twice a night last couple of nights, pins and needles in hands, achy hips and bizarre dreams :wacko: Didn't get up until 10am this morning! :haha: Did the same on Monday (I work part-time and don't work Mondays and Wednesdays).

Counting down to scan, less than 2 weeks now :happydance: Will be so nervous on the day though :wacko:


----------



## Darling

pink sparkle said:


> Darling - so sorry that your feeling down too, i know how you feel with the worry of coping with another, i feel exactly the same, i can just about cope with Riley atm so the thought of adding a newborn to the mix is so frightening - im sure that we will be just fine though hun. Ive warned hubby dont expect things to be perfect, the housework etc etc will all have to take a back seat when i have two babies to care for at home all day as well as juggling the school run with megan ...eeek!
> 
> I was over at my mums the other day and a lot of family members arrived, we were all natterring away and all of a sudden i thought omg wheres Riley, he had taken himself off into the front room and i had to admit i completely forgot he was there with me. Dont beat yourself up about it and he must have been just fine in the pushchair as he would have called out for you or started crying.
> 
> Hope you manage to catch up on some sleep and feel better soon. I have been up since 4am today Riley decided it was time to get up i feel awful hes already had a sleep and i didnt have a chance to nod off with him so this afternoon will be testing!!!

Thanks honey. Yeah I think you're right. We'll cope because we'll have to! Lol. Glad it's not just me. Ooh credit card found! Left in shop! Duh!


----------



## Darling

Nat - yes me too. I'm finding the ms seems to be easing off slightly but the fatigue and the peeing all the time has gone into overdrive! I need to start getting to bed earlier!


----------



## krissi

MS had faded for me but started up again yesterday in full force but only for a couple of hours around this time of day and before bed. Peeing is driving me mad I am up at least twice in night. The veins on my boobs have faded to :( but they still hurt like mad. I am still asleep before 10pm every night and walking to far exhausts me (think I am just lazy!!) The headaches have started again today so I am a moody mare so apologies for the long list of complaints, I promised I never would after waiting for so long for this to happen but I guess we are all allowed off days!!

Thank God for BnB is all I can say or I think my RL friends would have all legged it by now!!


----------



## Darling

Krissi you're only human and pregnancy bites sometimes.  hope you'll feel better soon. X


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am ok ladies. Just trying to get up the energy to do what needs to be done today. 
I dont know why I wanted results today, I knew it would take an week or two, but I hoped, no call! silly me. 

Hope you feel better ladies, sounds like a lot of you are having a very tough time. and I am sending big time :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Wow - does sound like a lot of us are going through similar feelings and moods at the moment!! Thanks everyone for sharing because you're helping me to feel sane (or at least in good company with my temporary insanity!! :haha:)

I've definitely got "pregnancy brain" at the moment and keep doing really stupid things like putting things in the fridge that should be in the cupboard and vice versa. Darling, Pink Sparkle, Angelique and Shana (and anyone else with small children) - I really admire you that you're looking after children and going through all this too. Shana, I'm guessing it's particularly hard for you given all the emotional ups and downs of the last few months. 

Work seems to be throwing up loads of crap at me at the moment too and I sway between getting a bit stressed by it and then not actually giving a shit about it at all - neither of which are very helpful!!! 

Nat - I'm having quite restless sleep at the moment too and really vivid dreams - the last couple of nights I've been dreaming about work-related scenarios or problems getting to work and then when I wake up I feel like I've been to work for half a day already!!

Although, I had a moment this morning on the way to work that really helped me. I was struggling through lots of moody people in central London and feeling a bit sorry for myself and how tired I am and how moody I feel etc - then I thought to myself that actually the emotional rollercoaster of TTC is equally hard (in different ways) and actually just reminded myself that I'm lucky to be pregnant and moody and not TTC and moody. Oh no, I've just realised I sound like my Mum again!!!! Anyway, it did alter my perspective on things a little! 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Darling

Leeze be prepared! When you have children you get possessed by your mother! It's like they just come and speak without your permission! It's really scary! Lol


----------



## Leeze

Darling said:


> Leeze be prepared! When you have children you get possessed by your mother! It's like they just come and speak without your permission! It's really scary! Lol

:rofl::rofl: - you made me seriously laugh out loud on that one

I'm convinced at the moment that I'll be able to handle my children's emotions and be with them when they're sad/scared/angry etc etc - the truth probably is that as soon as I see them upset I'll probably want to try to make it better too.


----------



## Darling

Yes indeedy! If they hurt you want to take the hurt away. But they can also make you want to throttle them too sometimes! Lol. Sometimes my little guy is so cute I could eat him and other times when he's having a temper tantrum and I'm yelling at him, I swear I turn into my mother and no offence mum but OMG it's my worst nightmare come true!!


----------



## Pielette

Possessed by our mothers - wow there's a scary thought! :rofl: That made me chuckle!
Sorry to hear a few people are feeling down, I'm especially moody at work right now, mainly because I couldn't really care less. Oh I go through the motions but my heart's not in it. I've pretty much decided that I'll be stopping work in July at the end of the school year, because I don't want to be going back for a month and handing all my classes over to someone else. Too much disruption for the classes, and if I go back after my year off I'll then start the academic year which is better for me. But that's all up in the air right now.
I've just had a very nutritious and exotic dinner of cheese on toast followed by a jam tart. Culinary bliss :haha: Just didn't really fancy anything. 
Oh Leeze I'm such an idiot right now, I really don't remember much anymore! 
Pink sparkle and Darling - I think that is a very normal feeling to have when you're pregnant with another! My best friends worried themselves silly that they wouldn't be able to love the second one as much as the first, or have enough energy for both of them. Both needless worries! But I think that the fact that you have that worry actually shows how capable you are, because you wouldn't worry if you didn't care :flower:


----------



## Darling

That makes me sound a so much better mother than I really am but I love it! Lol. Thanks honey. Oh yeah! That's the other curse of motherhood. Feelings of inadequacy because my two best mommy friend's are saints! No seriously they really are! Despite assurances by both of them to the contrary they are both 'supermums'. I am the more human, fallible kind as opposed to the celestial sort. Oh! I wish I was better endowed with patience. God only knows how I'll cope with a crying baby in the mix. I think breastfeeding over housework lol and a sling. I swear I will be baby-wearing from the word go this time around! Lol


----------



## Leeze

Darling said:


> That makes me sound a so much better mother than I really am but I love it! Lol. Thanks honey. Oh yeah! That's the other curse of motherhood. Feelings of inadequacy because my two best mommy friend's are saints! No seriously they really are! Despite assurances by both of them to the contrary they are both 'supermums'. I am the more human, fallible kind as opposed to the celestial sort. Oh! I wish I was better endowed with patience. God only knows how I'll cope with a crying baby in the mix. I think breastfeeding over housework lol and a sling. I swear I will be baby-wearing from the word go this time around! Lol

I reckon, though, that it's good to show your kids that you're human and not be super-Mum the whole time - otherwise you give your children a false idea about what people are like and then they get constantly let down by all the people they meet who have all their little quirks and foibles!! Good to show children it's ok to experience a whole range of emotions, I reckon!!!

Pielette - that sounds like a great idea to stop working in July. I have to admit to feeling a bit envious of you for that!!! I'm ready to stop working now!!!!! Shame there's bills to be paid though!!!


----------



## pink sparkle

On the subject of breast feeding - who will be breast feeding and who will be opting for bottle. I tried with both dd and ds and neither took to it. DS did for the first 24 hours but the just would not latch on and literally screamed all night. Had to send the hubby out early on the sunday morning to find formula (luckily i had bottles and steriliser ready). It really really hurt that he wouldnt and i was a mess for days because i was so disapointed. I spoke with my mw who was so lovely about it. She said that for some babies they want quantity not quality and that obviously wasnt enough for him. Taking her advice i expressed as much as i could over the next couple of weeks (which was only a couple of onzes here and there). So ive already been thinking hard this time...do i try again and get really upset again (as i feel destined to fail at it again) or just forget about the whole bf idea?! My new midwife has told me there is a new breast feeding support worker who runs a clinic locally...i will maybe go and see her as apparently a lady who had three previous children and failed to 'get the hang of it' is now successfully bf her fourth baby!

Sorry this is so long! xxx


----------



## Darling

:hugs:Leeze - I think you have a point. I never thought about it that way before. Thanks.


----------



## Leeze

Pink Sparkle - My intention at the moment is to have a go at breast-feeding but I also can see the benefit in using formula (mainly that I would assume it's easier for someone else to do the feed sometimes!!). I've heard from quite a few people that it's hard to do but I think I will have a go. Sorry to hear you felt hurt by your previous experience - sounds like a great idea to go see a worker about it - hopefully they've got some good ideas. I was thinking about trying to find somewhere you can get support - I think that a lot of areas have children's centres that offer support to parents of 0-5s and that this is the sort of thing they would offer support with. 

Darling - take it from someone whose parents didn't like to show negative emotions most of the time (and would then occasionally take it out on each other in a passive aggressive kinda way instead) - I think it's definitely good to teach your children that we experience lots of ups and downs and it's perfectly normal!!!!


----------



## Darling

Thanks Leeze. My mother used to go psycho at me especially during the menopause. On occasions where I've lost my temper and yelled, I remind myself of how I felt growing up confronted by this rage and I feel totally overwhelmed by shame and frustration but I make it a rule not to hit so I guess there are just times where you want to scream so you do lol. Some people don't get that way. Some people just have endless patience. My feeble excuse is I don't have grandparents to take the children out for the day and give me a break. But hey ho. I wanted children. My mum comes every fortnight and stays over but she's 75 and not exactly in good physical shape for her age. My MIL is only 50 and is a major league hypercondriac. She only comes to visit once a month for 4 hours. Sorry I seem to be moaning a lot tonight. 

Can I just ask is anyone else experiencing menstrual style cramps? I did around the time I got my bfp but I haven't for ages and the last few days I feel like I've got my period.


----------



## pink sparkle

Oh darling im a screamer! Im terrible especially with Megan, we argue rotten sometimes and then i feel so awful for it. I dont smack either i wish i had more patience but quite simply i dont so i shout ...quite a lot! Hope she will forgive me when shes older.

I havent kept track of when my periods would be due. But i have had cramping and period pain like tummy/back ache.


----------



## Darling

@Pink Sparkle - you know, I think you make the right choice not to smack, but your patience has it's limitations in spite your best intentions to be more patient, you're just doing the best you can. Wouldn't it be nice to be able to iron out all those little character flaws we dislike about ourselves like impatience or having a moan about our MILs hehehe!!


----------



## babylove719

hello girls :)

Sorry I've been absent, I don't have much going on so not much to report. So I'm just checking in on you all! I'm sorry some of you are not feeling so well and having trouble with moods and all that mess. I'm sure it will get better :flower: 
9babies I have been thinking about you and I'm so sorry you're having to go through hard times again! I really hope the tests they're running can give you some answers and bring some relief! 

I have actually been feeling pretty good lately. Hardly any nausea, none actually in the last two days. My only symptoms are my heavy, swollen, veiny HUGE boobs, and some serious fatigue! I am so so so so tired! It doesn't help that I have not been sleeping well at all lately. Just constantly uncomfortable and tossing around and waking up. 
I've been a little surprised and slightly disturbed at my short list of symptoms but I guess I should just count myself as lucky for now? I don't think I've had any mood issues like some of you, although I'm a little more emotional and will cry at the sad tv commercials and movie previews! lol my DH thinks it's rather funny and when there's some sort of touching thing on tv he looks at me and says "that's so sad" to see if I will cry (with a big smile on his face by the way) ohhh he's really funny alright! Luckily he has been treating me quite nicely in every other way though, he hasn't given me a hard time about being tired or lazy or anything else and he always checks about what I want to eat first before suggesting anything. 

So I have my next appointment on the 12th... I am really looking forward to it but starting to have the same old worries that I did before that they will tell me something is wrong etc. But I'm also not even sure if I will get an ultrasound at this one so I'm worrying about that as well. I hope they at LEAST let me hear the heartbeat on the doppler so I know he/she is still doing alright in there! 

Darling and Pink Sparkle, I see you've been talking about patience... I teach pre-Kindergarten, I have a class of 10 5-year olds.... BOY is my fuse short lately!! LOL It's definitely hard some days. :wacko:

Someone asked about breastfeeding.... I intend to try and I really hope it goes as well as possible. For both reasons that it's very good for baby and also because it's free! Formula is SO expensive!! yikes! I HOPE that if breastfeeding doesn't work for some reason then at least I will express/pump for as long as I can. My best friend had great luck with breastfeeding and did it for nearly a year and she was also a big fan of pumping and did that alot as well to make it easier to leave the house and let others feed her LO and baby had no trouble with taking both breast and bottle. I hope to have the same kind of luck!!

GOOD NEWS? We're all in the double digits now!!!! (at least I think all/most of us are!) :happydance: 

.


----------



## krissi

My plan is to breastfeed for the first 6 weeks after that I think it will probably be formula as I will need to go back to work a few days a week. If the breastfeeding doesnt work out I won't be beating myself up about it though, I know some of the ladies on BnB are very adamant breast is best and I am sure it is but it isn't for everyone so will go with what keeps pumpkin and I happy.

1 week today til scan day and holiday so excited!!!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope everyone is ok :thumbup: I'm fine, still feeling amazingly normal. Having a few pokes and twinges the past couple of days but only very mild and I'm taking a bit of reassurance from them as hopefully it means things are growing and stretching as they should be :haha:

Had a bit of a better night's sleep last night, managed until 6am to need to pee :haha: It's usually around 4am! More weird dreams though :wacko:

On the subject of breastfeeding, I am thinking of giving it a go. But, same as Krissi, if it doesn't seem to be working I am not going to be pressured to keep trying for ages and will switch to formula if needs be. I have a couple of friends who tried it and didn't produce enough for :baby: and had to switch to formula so I know it doesn't work for everyone.

Krissi, where are you going on holiday? x


----------



## Pielette

Hello ladies! How is everyone?
I'm good, starting to feel much better in myself now. Not long till my scan on Tuesday and I absolutely cannot wait, it's the first time I'll see my little bean! And one more day till my hols so I'm in a pretty good mood at the minute :thumbup: 
Ah pink sparkle - on the subject of breastfeeding, I'm going to give it a go but I'm planning on doing it for a short period of time. My concern is that babies often seem to get too tired cos it's quite hard work for them, so they fall asleep and then need feeding a lot more cos they're not taking as much. But we shall see. For me this is all conjecture though, I may well try it and it'll go so well I might want to continue! Think I'll play it by ear.
Ooh Krissi where are you off to?


----------



## babylove719

All you ladies going off on "holiday" (vacation to me lol). WHERE are you going!???? 
I'm very jealous! Actually DH and I are discussing taking a little trip (a cruise) but we're trying to decide if we have the appropriate finances especially since we've got to plan for our big move in a couple months!!! But I'm DYING to go away!!! One last official vacation before we are a family of 3!!! 
What do you all think? What would you do? How worth it would a trip be to you at this point?


----------



## Pielette

Oh I would love a holiday! I've got my holiday from school but we aren't going anywhere and don't have anything planned for the summer. A friend of my Dad's has an apartment in Turkey so I asked him to find out if it's available at any point in August. We just can't afford to spend much so unless it's someone doing something cheap for us it won't happen. But would absolutely love to lay in the sun - plus a little bump!


----------



## Nat0619

We have a 4 day break to Scotland already booked for mid-September, is one of those holidays you get from The Sun newspaper with the tokens, where you pick 5 weeks in the year and 5 holiday parks and get given one. We were given our latest week in the year but it was before I got preg so didn't know I would end up being only around 6 weeks away from due date! Still hoping to be able to go though :thumbup:


----------



## Leeze

oh no - I just wrote a long message and then somehow deleted it!!!!
I'm too tired to write it all again - quick summary version

- i've been a bit crampy too today so I'm glad others are feeling this too!!!!

- I'm hoping my OH and I will go away for a couple of days at the end of this month maybe to a hotel in the UK with a spa - that's what I need - some relaxation and pampering!!!!

- almost at the weekend - and then it will be only 1 week left till my scan. I'm hoping I might have caught up a bit with the dates since the early scan - that maybe my little one has had a growth spurt in the last few weeks - otherwise I'm lagging behind everyone a bit at the moment because they put my dates back by 5 days at the early scan!!

Goodnight everyone - chat soon xx :hugs:


----------



## Angelique

Hi ladies!! 

So I had my appointment with my new doctor today.... HA, let me tell you, he looks like he should be in a soap opera on TV!! He is only 45 and a VERY good looking man, I was like OMG, how do I let him do all the exams they do??? awkward lol! Anyway, they were transfering all my records over to this doc so I didn't have to have a physical again when I had it 2 weeks ago. 

So he listened to my concerns, took my history and all that fun stuff, and said, "so should we see if we can hear baby?" and pulled out his little machine. he did warn me that at 10 weeks it was iffy to find the heartbeat, and of course he didn't and I must have looked upset because he said, no worries, I am going to send you down to Ultrasound to find the heartbeat so you feel better about it. Which I thought was very nice. SO..... I got to see my beanie baby again today!! I was thrilled to see a lovely little flicker, and a slightly wiggling baby! The heartbeat is strong at 175 BPM, which they said was normal! 

I was so excited to get a scan cuz I didn't expect one until 20 weeks. so I am pretty happy now :happydance:


----------



## Darling

Aw! Angelique! Awesome when you hear the heartbeat isn't it? Re the doc - so he's not going to give you a thorough physical then? Unlucky!
Lol ;-P


----------



## Darling

Leeze said:


> oh no - I just wrote a long message and then somehow deleted it!!!!
> I'm too tired to write it all again - quick summary version
> 
> - i've been a bit crampy too today so I'm glad others are feeling this too!!!!
> 
> - I'm hoping my OH and I will go away for a couple of days at the end of this month maybe to a hotel in the UK with a spa - that's what I need - some relaxation and pampering!!!!
> 
> - almost at the weekend - and then it will be only 1 week left till my scan. I'm hoping I might have caught up a bit with the dates since the early scan - that maybe my little one has had a growth spurt in the last few weeks - otherwise I'm lagging behind everyone a bit at the moment because they put my dates back by 5 days at the early scan!!
> 
> Goodnight everyone - chat soon xx :hugs:

Leeze I've done that. After writing my autobiography! Soo annoying!


----------



## pink sparkle

Dishy doc hehe i saw one once when i was pregnant with megan...he had to do an internal....i was most embarassed! 

Holidays/vacations! Yay i cant wait ive got four weeks and four days until we head down to Cornwall for a week. Then in July we have a holiday through The Sun newspaper too and are going to Devon for four nights. We havent been abroad for about four years! We had a honeymoon planned but had to cancel because we bought a house the month before the wedding and just couldnt afford to do it all. We postponed it to the year after and then i fell pregnant with Riley and i would have been around 30 weeks and my consultant advised me against flying abroad as Megan was early and i was on bed rest from 25 weeks with her. We have just had holidays in the UK for the last few years...there are some lovely places to visit and some beautiful beaches the only downside is you just cant guarantee the weather here in blighty. 

A few ppl have commented that my tum is starting to sprout out a bit...im like 'nah im just fat'!


----------



## pink sparkle

Angie - meant to say so happy you got an ultra sound and got to hear lil bubs heartbeat too! xxx


----------



## Leeze

oh - Angie - that's fab about getting an ultrasound (and the dishy doctor!!!)

Pink Sparkle - I'm feeling you on the "fat tum" issue - I've been eating loads and things that I wouldn't normally eat esp chips and chocolate!!!

Darling - you made me laugh about the Angie being unlucky not to get internal from dishy doc!!! Also, I forgot to say last night from reading your posts it sounds like we've got similar fears around not turning into our Mothers!!! Reality is we probably will to some degree, I'm just hoping it's mainly the good bits!!!! 

The sun is shining here again today, it's lovely! I'm hoping to have the first picnic of the year this weekend!! Wahay!!


----------



## Angelique

HEHE maybe I should have asked for one lol ; ) but my DH was in the room lol

So I was playing with the chinnese lunar chart last night and read that if you go by your actual LUNAR age, and not your birthday age, then the chart is 90% accurate, pretty cool huh? anyway it says I am having a girl, which I think is true


----------



## Darling

Leeze said:


> oh - Angie - that's fab about getting an ultrasound (and the dishy doctor!!!)
> 
> Pink Sparkle - I'm feeling you on the "fat tum" issue - I've been eating loads and things that I wouldn't normally eat esp chips and chocolate!!!
> 
> Darling - you made me laugh about the Angie being unlucky not to get internal from dishy doc!!! Also, I forgot to say last night from reading your posts it sounds like we've got similar fears around not turning into our Mothers!!! Reality is we probably will to some degree, I'm just hoping it's mainly the good bits!!!!
> 
> The sun is shining here again today, it's lovely! I'm hoping to have the first picnic of the year this weekend!! Wahay!!

Lmao I said 'physical' not 'internal'!!! Filth! Lol. Rofl


----------



## jojolou1981

Nat0619 said:


> Hi Ladies :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok :thumbup: I'm fine, still feeling amazingly normal. Having a few pokes and twinges the past couple of days but only very mild and I'm taking a bit of reassurance from them as hopefully it means things are growing and stretching as they should be :haha:
> 
> Had a bit of a better night's sleep last night, managed until 6am to need to pee :haha: It's usually around 4am! More weird dreams though :wacko:
> 
> On the subject of breastfeeding, I am thinking of giving it a go. But, same as Krissi, if it doesn't seem to be working I am not going to be pressured to keep trying for ages and will switch to formula if needs be. I have a couple of friends who tried it and didn't produce enough for :baby: and had to switch to formula so I know it doesn't work for everyone.
> 
> Krissi, where are you going on holiday? x


hey nat hope your well hun, i feel exacty the same as you in regards to breast feeding, you have to do what you think is best for baba, if there not getting enough from you then yep go on to formula, i dont think anyone should be pressured in to sticking with it, my mum breast fed me for a month and then i started waking up every 2 hours so obviusly it wasnt enough for me, when she put me onto formula i literally slept a few more hours so it just depends on mum and whats best. x


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies! How are you all?
I'm so so tired, my eyelids are trying to close and it's only 8pm here! Feeling a little sick this evening so maybe a quick nap is in order to get rid of it. Hubby's out for a drink tonight - I was going to go but then lots of people pulled out and I said I couldn't be bothered if it was a bunch of people I didn't know. Very glad I didn't go now, I'd have been nodding off into my glass of water!
Ah Angie that's lovely that you got to see bubba! Not long for me now, four days to go! I'm so excited.
Here's a question for you ladies. I need to get a new swimming costume (lost my old one, randomly, no idea where it went) and now that I'm feeling a lot better I want to get back to the gym and the pool. But the thing is that I'm soon to get bigger, so do I get a normal costume or a maternity one? Do the maternity ones fit properly and then stretch with you, or would it be too big? I just don't want to buy two costumes, seems like a waste of money!


----------



## Leeze

Darling said:


> Leeze said:
> 
> 
> oh - Angie - that's fab about getting an ultrasound (and the dishy doctor!!!)
> 
> Pink Sparkle - I'm feeling you on the "fat tum" issue - I've been eating loads and things that I wouldn't normally eat esp chips and chocolate!!!
> 
> Darling - you made me laugh about the Angie being unlucky not to get internal from dishy doc!!! Also, I forgot to say last night from reading your posts it sounds like we've got similar fears around not turning into our Mothers!!! Reality is we probably will to some degree, I'm just hoping it's mainly the good bits!!!!
> 
> The sun is shining here again today, it's lovely! I'm hoping to have the first picnic of the year this weekend!! Wahay!!
> 
> Lmao I said 'physical' not 'internal'!!! Filth! Lol. RoflClick to expand...

Oops - clearly my dirty mind playing tricks!!!


----------



## Leeze

Pielette said:


> Hi ladies! How are you all?
> I'm so so tired, my eyelids are trying to close and it's only 8pm here! Feeling a little sick this evening so maybe a quick nap is in order to get rid of it. Hubby's out for a drink tonight - I was going to go but then lots of people pulled out and I said I couldn't be bothered if it was a bunch of people I didn't know. Very glad I didn't go now, I'd have been nodding off into my glass of water!
> Ah Angie that's lovely that you got to see bubba! Not long for me now, four days to go! I'm so excited.
> Here's a question for you ladies. I need to get a new swimming costume (lost my old one, randomly, no idea where it went) and now that I'm feeling a lot better I want to get back to the gym and the pool. But the thing is that I'm soon to get bigger, so do I get a normal costume or a maternity one? Do the maternity ones fit properly and then stretch with you, or would it be too big? I just don't want to buy two costumes, seems like a waste of money!

Pielette - I bought a maternity tankini which is great as it fits now and you can even tuck it in if you like and then when you expand there's plenty of room to grow into!! not sure about actual costumes though. I'm exhausted too - just went for yummy Turkish meal with my OH and am just about ready to collapse now!! We even bought a tub of ice cream on the way home. My OH is loving this new version of me that has a much more chilled out approach to food where chips are allowed and even ice cream!!!!! 

Hope everyone is doing ok. My mood has lifted a lot today - I think it's a combination of the sunshine and it being the weekend!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Angelique

Pielette, I would see if there are any stores available to try on the maternity suits, sometimes they have bump pads that will help you know how it will look and fit later


----------



## Pielette

Thanks ladies, I'll have a look today. I'm nipping to the shops with my Mum this afternoon, the weather's lovely so wanted to get out of the house! What are you ladies up to today?


----------



## Angelique

Pielette said:


> Thanks ladies, I'll have a look today. I'm nipping to the shops with my Mum this afternoon, the weather's lovely so wanted to get out of the house! What are you ladies up to today?

I'm watching it snow.... in APRIL!!!!!!!!:cry:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I Just got back from grocery shopping!


----------



## Leeze

It's beautiful sunny weather here again today so we're going for a picnic!!!! xx


----------



## babylove719

Hi ladies! It's a beautiful weekend here in florida BUT SO HOT!!! Too hot to spend lots of time outside :/ Yesterday hubby and I managed to get to a fair just to get out of the house and have a walk around but we had to wait until late in the afternoon when it was cooling down! Today So far I'm just lounging on the sofa relaxing and giving myself and manicure/pedicure! 

So I'm watching TV and there's a new show called "Pregnant in Heels" which is about VERY rich pregnant women in NYC who are completely unprepared and clueless about being new moms! It's pretty hilarious some of these women are crazy and are due in a few short weeks and have nothing for their baby and have no clue what they're doing!! yikes! 

So to you ladies in the UK, is everyone really going nuts over the upcoming wedding of Prince William? I love weddings and romance and all that of course, but I was a little surprised when I just saw an advertisement on TV for "Royal Wedding Week" on this one channel they're doing the whole week of special shows about the wedding and making it a huge deal! I guess I'm going to have to watch this wedding it sure must be an amazing event. 

So anyways, I am doing well, looking forward to my appointment on Tuesday (whatever it includes) I just really hope to get some kind of assurance that baby is still doing well since I really don't "feel" pregnant at all! LOL I'm still tired and boobs etc. but it's so weird not to feel anything that makes it OBVIOUS that I am growing a baby! 

How are you ladies? How was your weekend? :) 

:flower:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am so excited. I got me some clomid and progesterone and I am ready to start trying on monday. even getting my opkS!!


----------



## Pielette

I am quite looking forward to it babylove! I'm a real sucker for weddings and I haven't seen a royal wedding in my lifetime (Charles and Diana were married two years before I was born). I adore the romance of it all and I can't wait to see what she wears, I'm sure she'll be stunning. 
Some people are quite cynical over the royal family over here though, think it's all a waste of money etc. But I quite like that we still have it, I love the pomp and ceremony and tradition :flower:

Ooh 9babies, that's fab! Did the tests all come back? What did the doc say?


----------



## pink sparkle

I cant say i 'love' the Royal family, but im definately quite patriotic and think our country needs a big kick up the bum in terms of being proud to be British or as i prefer to say im 'English' not British. I would hate to get rid of the Royal family we have such wonderful history it would be a crime to get rid of them. I know a lot of money probably goes there way but hey ho our money goes everywhere it shouldnt....grrrr i wont get started as i will get so wound up hehe!

Babylove so jealous that you have such beautiful weather in Florida, we have had a few beautiful days but unfortunately we have been sorting out our back garden, its more or less done now (we put a patio down) the weather forecast said rain for the next two days so hopefully we will get some more sunshine by the weekend so we can actually enjoy the garden. I hope we get that show over here...i love all the american programmes ive given up on the doom and gloom of british soaps.

only one week now until my scan...its coming around so fast..i just want it over and done with im getting so nervous. 

Angie - this time last year we had snow (i only know because of hubbys job) its crazy to think it was snowing last year and this year its like an early summer.


----------



## pink sparkle

Shana - so pleased for you that your ready to start again...im not sure if i have missed a post (im pretty sure i havent) but have you had any results back yet? Ive got everything crossed for you hun and sending lots of babydust and sticky glue your way. Thinking of you...your a true inspiration! big hugs xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

they said, that my progesterone was really really low, I also have an undiagnosed iron deficiency problem, (my platelets were low), and the baby I lost in january(at 12 weeks), came back to have edwards syndrome! so the autospy revealed. so I am on iron pills, progesterone, and clomid. so I can make maybe a better egg next time, and the progesterone to keep the baby! I Hope it works!!

I have to get my husband to inject me in the butt. lol


----------



## krissi

Glad the tests came back with some answers hun and hopefully they are easily resolved xxx

I am off to Spain girls for 2 weeks with a girlfriend. It was booked pre-pregnancy!!

Scan on Thursday I am so nervous it is ridiculous but excited to.


----------



## Waitress

Hi everyone,

Sorry I've been off-radar. Bloody BT cut my phone and broadband off early and I've had issues with my iphone so not been able to access the net! I've felt like my right arm was cut off. Major traumas with the housemove aswell which meant last week was a complete shocker but I think (hope) it is now all sorted.

12 week scan day for me today (and Bernie if I remember correctly) - am nervous as hell - will let you know how it goes!

Say a little prayer that our babies are still doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Pielette

I really don't know how I'd last without the net Emma! Isn't that sad, I really think I would miss it!
Ah best of luck for the 12 week scan today! Lots of prayers said for a healthy little baby. Mine's tomorrow, I can't wait and am so nervous in equal measure. I haven't had any scans so this will be my first, I keep thinking what if they say don't be ridiculous, there's nothing going on in there! 
Have to have the blood test for the nuchal test, bleurgh. I hate blood tests so much!
What's everyone up to today? I need to do a bit of cleaning round the house (joy) but am going out for lunch later with a friend so that should be nice.
Shana that's great that they've worked out what the problems are so fingers crossed next time it'll work out! I did have to chuckle at the injections in the bum bit though :haha:


----------



## Pielette

Oh and I had a lovely dream last night where I gave birth to a beautiful baby girl! She was gorgeous!


----------



## krissi

Good luck to those with scans today can't wait to hear updates xxx


----------



## Darling

9babiesgone said:


> they said, that my progesterone was really really low, I also have an undiagnosed iron deficiency problem, (my platelets were low), and the baby I lost in january(at 12 weeks), came back to have edwards syndrome! so the autospy revealed. so I am on iron pills, progesterone, and clomid. so I can make maybe a better egg next time, and the progesterone to keep the baby! I Hope it works!!
> 
> I have to get my husband to inject me in the butt. lol

Honey that is fantastic news! About your results I mean not your husband injecting you in the butt! Lol


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope everyone had a nice weekend :thumbup:

Shana, great news about the results, at least you now have answers and hopefully things can all work out just fine next time :thumbup:

Pielette, I've got the same fear as you - that I'll go to scan and they'll be like "what are you doing here, why are you wasting our time, there's nothing in there"!

Good luck to those with scans today, looking forward to seeing pics :thumbup:

I'm a bit worried today. I had some very, very slight brown spotting last night :nope: It has so far only happened once, had nothing more overnight or today so far, but up to now I have had no sign of any bleeding so it is concerning me :cry: I am really, really hoping it is something caused by OH and I :sex: yesterday morning, which was the first time we had DTD for a couple of weeks. Please pray for me ladies that this is all it is and that :baby: is going to be ok.

x


----------



## fimo

Hi Ladies. Can I join the gang? I've got an EDD of the 31st Oct too! Time seems to have stopped though as I haven't got my scan until 20th. :(


----------



## krissi

Welcome fimo xx

Nat I had spotting too and it was caused by DTD always worrying though, your scan is this week isn't it?


----------



## Pielette

Oh Nat I know how scary it is, I experienced that too and it was due to DTD. Try not to worry, I know it's easier said than done but it sounds to me like it was purely down to sex, because you haven't had anything since. 
I've told hubby he isn't getting any more until I see with my own eyes that bubs is OK in there - hence he can't wait for tomorrow :haha:

Welcome fimo! Ooh I see you're in Essex too, whereabouts are you?


----------



## Nat0619

Welcome Fimo :flower:

Krissi and Pielette, thanks for the reassurances :hugs: I have still had nothing today so am feeling a bit more hopeful that it was just a little blip, maybe was something to do with DTD :shrug: It was very, very slight too, as I say someone else probably wouldn't even have seen it :dohh:

Krissi, my scan is next week, on Tuesday 19th. So day before yours Fimo :thumbup: It has been a long time coming, I feel like First Tri has just been a waiting game to get to scan! x


----------



## pink sparkle

welcome fimo

Cant wait to to see scan pics later, hope they went well ladies! Cant believe they are starting already yay! This week is going to drag for me

Krissi - very envious that you will be in sunny spain for two weeks hope you get time to upload pics before you go x


----------



## Angelique

Hi ladies!
just wanted to pop in and say hi, Shanna I am so happy you got some answers!! 
Krissi I'm very jealous of your trip! Take some pics and think of us! 
As for the royal wedding, I think its cool! I wish I was English! I think I was born in the wrong country and century, I love love love anything old and English... I would kill to go explore old castles. And I read any books I can on the subject LOL. Maybe I'm a nerd LOL.

And those having scans... yay! Can't wait to see babies! Its so neat! 


As for me, I have been too tired to function. I worked 14 hours yesterday and had no break. I'm dead tired and plan to spend the day relaxing. All is well with me, though I'm having lower back pain, I'm sure due to work. Layed on a heating pad and it did wonders.

Gotta run the kids to school now!


----------



## Angelique

Oh and thinking of the fruit tickers.... I will be a lime tomorrow.... I have no bump, but I know its there... strange to not really feel something that size inside you!

And isn't a prune to a lime kind of a big leap in size! Wow!


----------



## Waitress

Hi girls,

I hope everyone is doing well.

My scan was emotional...the lady took ages to get the NT measurement and kept tutting and sighing without saying anything. Eventually she said the baby was moving too much and she couldn't get a proper read but then after 30 minutes and me insisting I emptied my bladder otherwise there'd be an accident, the little one took a breather and she told me it was 1.3mm which I think is a good sign? I cried my eyes out - I was so relieved.

She put my dates forward a whole week to 16th October - I'm not sure how that works as we definitely didn't DTD a week earlier but she seemed convinced? My blood test was fine (i have no issues with giving blood - I even quite like the whole process - I know thats a bit odd!) and then I had to pee in a pot which was all Evian - I have never seen such pale pee! So now we wait to find out the risk factor. So much bloomin' waiting!!

Love to everyone xxx
 



Attached Files:







securedownload.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 9babiesgone

Darling said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> they said, that my progesterone was really really low, I also have an undiagnosed iron deficiency problem, (my platelets were low), and the baby I lost in january(at 12 weeks), came back to have edwards syndrome! so the autospy revealed. so I am on iron pills, progesterone, and clomid. so I can make maybe a better egg next time, and the progesterone to keep the baby! I Hope it works!!
> 
> I have to get my husband to inject me in the butt. lol
> 
> Honey that is fantastic news! About your results I mean not your husband injecting you in the butt! LolClick to expand...

yeah but with good medicine to keep an baby I am willing to get stuck in the butt with a needle. LOL



Nat0619 said:


> Hi Ladies :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice weekend :thumbup:
> 
> Shana, great news about the results, at least you now have answers and hopefully things can all work out just fine next time :thumbup:
> 
> Pielette, I've got the same fear as you - that I'll go to scan and they'll be like "what are you doing here, why are you wasting our time, there's nothing in there"!
> 
> Good luck to those with scans today, looking forward to seeing pics :thumbup:
> 
> I'm a bit worried today. I had some very, very slight brown spotting last night :nope: It has so far only happened once, had nothing more overnight or today so far, but up to now I have had no sign of any bleeding so it is concerning me :cry: I am really, really hoping it is something caused by OH and I :sex: yesterday morning, which was the first time we had DTD for a couple of weeks. Please pray for me ladies that this is all it is and that :baby: is going to be ok.
> 
> x

thanks sweetie. I am praying your spotting went away and it is just baby getting super comfortable.



krissi said:


> Glad the tests came back with some answers hun and hopefully they are easily resolved xxx
> 
> I am off to Spain girls for 2 weeks with a girlfriend. It was booked pre-pregnancy!!
> 
> Scan on Thursday I am so nervous it is ridiculous but excited to.

thanks krissi!!

:hugs:


----------



## Waitress

Angelique said:


> And isn't a prune to a lime kind of a big leap in size! Wow!

I hear ya sister! I said the same thing last week. And then it goes lime - plum? I am looking at my fruitbowl and I have limes WAY bigger than plums!??


----------



## kiki04

Hi everyone! I am due November 4 so just a few days after you all!! I am currently 10 weeks 3 days with baby #4 :)


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone and welcome Fimo :flower:

Waitress - your scan pic is sooooooo cute!!! Well done and funny about the dates. I wonder if sometimes it's how quickly the little bean implants - maybe yours was super quick!!! :haha:

Nat - sounds like the spotting was definitely related to DTD - prob too much of a coincidence otherwise. Since there's been nothing today then it sounds like whatever it was has sorted itself out. Try your best not to worry (so easy to say, I know!!) :hugs:

Shana - great news you got some answers hon, and sounds like you're in pretty good spirits. After everything you've been through you very much deserve this to work out for you (even if it means getting injected in the butt) :hugs:

Re the royal wedding, to be honest I'm most excited about the fact that we get an extra day's holiday because of it!!!! Mind you, I think William seems like a nice guy and Kate has been very dignified in their relationship - and they seem a lot more suited than Charles and Di - so good luck to them!!!

Angie - 14 hours with no break is too much!!! Can you do anything at all to try to get yourself a break in there, that sounds awful! Enjoy your relaxing day today, you deserve it! :hugs:

I want my scan to hurry up too - only a week to go!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Leeze

kiki04 said:


> Hi everyone! I am due November 4 so just a few days after you all!! I am currently 10 weeks 3 days with baby #4 :)

Welcome Kiki - glad you made it over here!! :flower:


----------



## Nat0619

Waitress, what a fab scan pic, just gorgeous :happydance: Does that make you 13 weeks gone now then? Have you got a bump yet?

Welcome Kiki04 :hi: You are not far behind us at all and the more the merrier in our Halloween group :thumbup:

I have had no more spotting today thank goodness, it has only happened that once last night and was extremely slight, so I'm hoping that is it! I am having quite a few twingy, pulling aches today, mainly at the sides and am sure the bottom of my tummy is getting firmer. Hoping this just means that everything is growing as it should :shrug: I agree with you ladies too, a lime sounds quite big!! :wacko:

x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Leeze said:


> Hi everyone and welcome Fimo :flower:
> 
> Waitress - your scan pic is sooooooo cute!!! Well done and funny about the dates. I wonder if sometimes it's how quickly the little bean implants - maybe yours was super quick!!! :haha:
> 
> Nat - sounds like the spotting was definitely related to DTD - prob too much of a coincidence otherwise. Since there's been nothing today then it sounds like whatever it was has sorted itself out. Try your best not to worry (so easy to say, I know!!) :hugs:
> 
> Shana - great news you got some answers hon, and sounds like you're in pretty good spirits. After everything you've been through you very much deserve this to work out for you (even if it means getting injected in the butt) :hugs:
> 
> Re the royal wedding, to be honest I'm most excited about the fact that we get an extra day's holiday because of it!!!! Mind you, I think William seems like a nice guy and Kate has been very dignified in their relationship - and they seem a lot more suited than Charles and Di - so good luck to them!!!
> 
> Angie - 14 hours with no break is too much!!! Can you do anything at all to try to get yourself a break in there, that sounds awful! Enjoy your relaxing day today, you deserve it! :hugs:
> 
> I want my scan to hurry up too - only a week to go!!! :thumbup:

thanks! I am in good spirits bc I Know that I will get my dream soon!!


----------



## pink sparkle

welcome kiki

Waitress - so glad your scan went well, lovely picture. Id love to be put forward a week but know ive got more chance of being put back a week.

Nat glad the spotting has stopped most likely cause dtd! 

I had a bit of spotting yesterday morning.... roll on next monday!


----------



## Pielette

Welcome Kiki!
Ah Emma that's a lovely pic! So glad it all went well! 

My scan is in approximately an hour and a half. I woke up this morning at 5 freaking out that they wouldn't be able to find a heartbeat :cry: Everyone keeps telling me to relax and that it will all be fine. I know I should be excited about the scan but I'm so scared! 
Right now I'm attempting to drink the litre of water I have to beforehand and my stomach feels like it's swimming in a reservoir already! How do women manage to avoid wetting themselves on the table?!


----------



## krissi

Good luck with the scan Pielette it will all be fine cant wait to see a piccy!!


----------



## Waitress

Vanessa,

I hope your scan goes great - I am sure it will. Your nerves are completely understandable- the whole waiting and not knowing thing is very very hard! 

Let us see your picture! 

Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## pink sparkle

pielette - good luck for your scan huni, cant wait to see your pic xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

who has the next scan? is it you krissi? x


----------



## Pielette

Thank you so much ladies! We just got back and it was amazing, I cannot believe all of that is going on inside me! 
Baby was wriggling about all over the place and turning its face towards the probe :happydance:
They've dated me at exactly 12 weeks so we're spot on and my due date remains the same. 
The heartbeat was 167bpm. 

So here's my bubs!
 



Attached Files:







scan1.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Waitress

Pielette said:


> Thank you so much ladies! We just got back and it was amazing, I cannot believe all of that is going on inside me!
> Baby was wriggling about all over the place and turning its face towards the probe :happydance:
> They've dated me at exactly 12 weeks so we're spot on and my due date remains the same.
> The heartbeat was 167bpm.
> 
> So here's my bubs!

Hurray! So pleased for you. Our babies look alike don't you think?!:happydance:


----------



## babylove719

Piallette what a beautiful photo!!! I want a pic of my baby so bad! I have an appointment today ladies!!! I'm just not completely sure that I'll get an ultrasound since it's not my first...? I hope so. Or if not, at least the heartbeat with the Doppler! My fingers are crossed! This appointment is to talk with the nurse about all the pregnancy info I need and to go over all the insurance/financial stuff too so we understand how that all works. It also said I will "have time" with a physician for an exam so we'll see what I get! 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## fimo

Pielette said:


> Welcome fimo! Ooh I see you're in Essex too, whereabouts are you?

Hi Pielette. I am in Sunny Southend, whereabouts are you?


----------



## fimo

Also, great scan picture Pielette.

Thanks for welcoming me to the club everyone you seem like a nice friendly bunch!


----------



## krissi

Pielette that's fantastic hunni so pleased for you xx yes my scan is Thursday soooo nervous xx


----------



## pink sparkle

pielette fab pic huni, so happy that all went well for you xxx

babylove hope your app goes well and fingers crossed you get an ultrasound xxx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Pielette, fab scan pic hun :thumbup: Gorgeous.

So looks like Krissi is next then?

Then I think there are a few of us next week? Is it Pink Sparkle and Leeze on Monday? I am on Tuesday next week and think Darling is Wednesday?

Fimo, when is your scan? x


----------



## Pielette

Thanks ladies! It was the best experience, I had the biggest grin on my face. Emma they could be twins! :haha:
Have you had your appointment yet babylove?
Oh Krissi I understand the nerves as you could see! I found it so amazing that that is going on inside me because if your symptoms wear off (as mine have) it feels like you have no indicators of what's going on. Fingers crossed for you that the time flies because you will feel so much better and settled afterwards!

Fimo you're not far from me at all, I'm in Billericay!


----------



## Leeze

Pielette - that is such a gorgeous pic!!!! Sounds like it was a lovely experience!

Babylove - I hope you get an ultrasound done too for your sake and for ours too (I love looking at scan pics, they are so cute and make me feel all warm inside!!)

How's everyone's mood today? I had severe supermarket and bus rage on the way home from work tonight!! I swear some people are so rude and have no manners at all. Nothing major but I hate it when you get up to let someone get passed to get off the bus and they don't even acknowledge you. 

I can't wait till my scan on Monday - I'm hoping they put my dates forward a bit because they got put back at the early scan!!! But I don't really mind as long as everything looks as it should do. Has anyone been tearful at their scan? I reckon I might get a bit emotional on Monday!!! 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pielette

Fingers crossed they'll put you forward a bit Leeze! I was positive they would put me back a week because we conceived three weeks into my cycle but they said I'm bang on 12 weeks, so bubs must have had a little growth spurt. 
Speaking of people with no manners - they are everywhere! And I really don't have the patience with it at the moment. When we were at the hospital today my hubby held the door open for a women with a baby and she just strolled through it, didn't even look at him let alone thank him! :growlmad: I'm forever saying please and thank you, it really gets on my nerves when other people don't. I'm determined that my little one will have manners!


----------



## fimo

Nat0619 said:


> Fimo, when is your scan? x

It's not until Wed 20th, so still a week's wait. I feel a little bit like it's all in my head if you know what I mean as this will be my first scan. I'm hoping that everything will be ok and we can start to get excited.

I am feeling like a big fat hot air balloon at the moment. Soooooo bloated!

Pielette - It's great that you're just up the road. We can compare baby bargains in the Essex area!


----------



## babylove719

hey girls... my appointment went well today! We had to tell the doctor (who I really like) that we're moving in June so won't be delivering with them... They were really great about it and said the timing is really good, I should be able to get up through my 20-week visit for tests and ultrasounds with them before the move. 

So my OB said that from now on we'll be able to hear the heartbeat with the doppler, but "for today" she took a "quick peek" with the u/s. And quick is right lol, she found the little babe and got close enough to see a heartbeat YAY!! But she didn't zoom in much or get the image very clear but that's ok because I go back next week for my NT ultrasound! 

DH and I were really going back and forth about refusing the NT test because we know we would decide against an amnio and would not terminate (except in case of fatal conditions...) But both the doctor and nurse practitioner reassured us that it's a new test that they use and they do not get any "false positives" like they used to. They said it will be nothing but reassuring for us. So we're just going for it. :shrug: (if we didn't we also wouldn't get another ultrasound till almost 20 weeks! see how they getcha!?)

So all, in all, everything is great. We saw the little heartbeat again and will get a nice thorough ultrasound in just one week! :happydance:


----------



## Pielette

That's great babylove, so glad to hear you got to see your little one! I'm waiting on the results of my NT, they said the measurement was 1.5mm which I believe is good though, even on its own? I don't know how I would react to a 'high risk' reading, to be honest I haven't even thought about it. 
Ooh yes we can fimo! I haven't bought a thing yet, but now that I've had the scan I'm so tempted to buy a little something. Hubby keeps telling me no but it's a hard temptation to resist! We're seeing our best friends at the weekend and they desperately want to take us to Kiddicare so hopefully the three of us can wear him down :haha:


----------



## pink sparkle

I love kiddicare, i got Riley's pram from there and it was over £100.00 cheaper than anywhere else, i also got walker, high chair, booster chair and other bits and bobs from them too. They have a great online and delivery service too and when i complained to them about my pram they sorted things real quickly. I wish we lived near a kiddicare shop (think the nearest is an hour and a half away), fingers crossed the three of you win hehe x

babylove, fab that you got a scan even if it was just a quick peek x


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Everyone :flower:

Hope everyone is well :thumbup:

Babylove, glad you got to see your little :baby: And only a week until you see the little one again :thumbup:

6 days left now until my scan, counting down the days. Pregnancy just seems so unreal to me as I have felt so normal really, except for being quite tired the past couple of weeks or so and disturbed sleep every night. I keep prodding my tummy lately to see if I've got a bump appearing yet! :haha:

x


----------



## fimo

Can I ask, how do I change the time on this forum? I've just realised that it's proberbly showing me US time as It's telling me the last post on this thread was at 5.54am. I was wondering how you lot were staying up so late when I'm in bed at 8.30pm!!


----------



## Darling

Girls I am so vacuous at the moment! I read the last two pages to catch up. Come to writing and I go blank! 

Babylove - scans are amazing aren't they. When you stop to think that you would never have seen your baby prior to the invention of ultrasounds, this sneak preview of the person who'll be your world is truly amazing! 

Fimo - hi I think we're due for a scan next Wednesday? What time is yours? 

Hi Girlies!! Sorry I've been a bit quiet. Still love ya'll! Xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Good luck Krissi hope you get chance to post a picture before your off on your hols, hope you have a lovely time too xxx


----------



## Waitress

Hope all goes well Krissi - have a lovely holiday too! x


----------



## krissi

Scan went really well measuring 42mm and they put me back to 11 weeks exactly!! Pumpkin was waving away and doing belly flips.

New EDD 03/11. I have another scan 03/05 for NT so pleased get to see bubba again.

Will post pics later xxx


----------



## Leeze

Aw - Krissi - that sounds amazing!!! Definitely post pics!! xx


----------



## Nat0619

Hello everyone :flower:

Krissi, fab news on scan, looking forward to seeing pic later :happydance: Have a wonderful holiday!

x


----------



## Darling

Have a fab time Krissi!! Xx


----------



## Leeze

how's everyone doing? I'm going a bit crazy today - had a tiny bit of brownish CM yesterday and have been freaking out a bit even though I know it's normal to get it now and then. Practically counting the hours till the scan on Monday. Really need to see that little one and be reassured everything is doing what it should be inside me!!!

Have a lovely time away, Krissi! you deserve it. must be amazing after all those years to see your little bub in your scan!! :hugs:


----------



## krissi

Thanks girls it was the most amazing feeling although it still feels like a dream!!


----------



## pink sparkle

So happy for you Krissi big hugs xxx

Leeze - weve not got long now...im counting the hours with you xxx


----------



## Pielette

Krissi fantastic to hear your scan went well! And have a lovely time on holiday! I'm quite jealous, I would love a holiday. Some sun would be much appreciated!
Hope the time goes quickly for you Leeze and pink sparkle!


----------



## pink sparkle

Just wanted to pop on and say hope everyone has a lovely weekend, i have my dad and stepmum staying for the weekend so doubt that i will get on here as i will no doubt be waiting on them and be run ragged trying to get the children to behave themselves!!! Fingers crossed for a nice day tomorrow wanted to fire up the bbq (i wont hold my breath we are forecast rain).

Yay 3 days until my scan! x


----------



## Leeze

thanks guys - feeling a bit better today - no more brownish cm!! Also it's Friday and not long till the weekend

Pink Sparkle - I hope you get some time to rest over the weekend - and definitely fingers crossed for some nice weather!! Good luck for Monday morning xx

I've got a quiet weekend planned, with lots of rest and relaxation!! I'm very much hoping for some sunshine

Hope everyone's ok - feels a bit quiet on here at the mo. Not long now till we reach 2nd trimester!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Darling

Hi ladies!
Well I have just made the most incredible pecan blondies and I the smell didn't make me feel sick! My symptoms are easing off dramatically and I'm thrilled! I hate feeling sick and tired all the time. Lovely hearing about all your scans. So exciting it really makes it feel more real. Leeze and Pink Sparkle - good luck for Monday ladies! Enjoy every second and don't forget to post your scan pics! Krissi hope you have a fantastic holiday. Can't wait to hear all about it when you come back.


----------



## fimo

Hi 'Darling'. My scan is at 9.30am. What time is yours? Also does anyone know if I need to drink lots as it doesn't say anything on my letter?


----------



## 9babiesgone

I hope you dont mind, I am updating you on my ttc journey after my recent loss!!
I got an negative opk today, and really bummed, same as yesterday. was hoping I was fertile already guess not. testing again tomorrow.


----------



## Darling

Shana don't be ridiculous! Of course we don't mind! We want to know!!! Lol. Just keep trying honey. It's all you can do. You may very well get a positive tomorrow. How's the new car? Are you loving your independence or what? 

Fimo mines at 2.30pm. I have some good advice for you I wish I'd been given. I was told to drink one and a half to two pints of water an hour before my scan with both children. With my first (dd) I was on time going in but they put a trainee on me and it took forever so much so it really hurt my bladder for ages after I'd emptied it. With my second (ds) I was kept waiting for an hour and I was almost in tears because I couldn't hold it. That meant my U/S was rushed before I had an accident and it took away from the whole experience. This time.. different hospital they have asked that I drink half a pint of water 1 hour before! Grrr! So your bladder just has to be a bit full not full to the point of bursting! So in answer to your question half a pint an hour before and if you're kept waiting you won't end up in a right state like I did! Lol
Good luck!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

we had to return the car, loan didnt go t hru, the bank and the dealership couldnt agree on how to process the loan, so we have our old car back. : (

but I hope i get a positive opk tomorrow! hopefully!


----------



## Leeze

Shana - is this your first cycle on clomid - I think it can cause you to O late? Hopefully you get that lovely positive OPK soon? :hugs:

Darling - I'm loving the sound of those pecan blondies!!! Mmm mmm! My nausea is definitely easing off too - although there's still bad smells everywhere I go that are not good for my stomach - and I'm still feeling exhausted a lot of the time!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

actually clomid, makes you ovulate earlier than you usually do! that is what my doctor told me anyways! and thanks!
this is my 2nd cycle on clomid.


----------



## Nat0619

Hello girls :hi:

Fimo, my scan letter says to drink a pint of fluid an hour before the scan. But I am planning to start sipping from the pint an hour before and drink it gradually, rather than all in one go, probably drinking the final half pint or so actually on the way to the hospital! I'm just concerned if we are kept waiting a bit and I am really uncomfortable :wacko:

I had a very 'feeling pregnant' day yesterday, pretty tired and lots of aches and pains around hips and the sides of lower tummy, think everything had a bit of a 'stretching' day :haha: Pretty sore boobs on and off over the past week or so too. Felt better today, not so tired and just the occasional ache. 

Can any of you ladies feel your womb at all yet if you press on your tum? On occasion I feel like I can feel something very low down, just above pubic bone, it feels hard and kind of a bit 'spongy' :wacko: It only seems to be when I'm standing up though, it disappears when I lie down. I am keen to start feeling something or get a bit of a proper bump now :haha:

9Babies, hope you get that positive OPK very soon :thumbup: Really hope this is your month to get a sticky bean.

Happy weekend ladies :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks nat!! hope your scan goes well and you get to see your beautiful little bean!


----------



## krissi

I had half a pint an hour before and the scanner said my bladder was full!!


----------



## Leeze

wahay for feeling pregnant, Nat!!! :happydance: I've been feeling quite sick again today which I managed to relieve by eating some chicken, potato wedges and dip - yum. I haven't really had the feeling of being able to feel my womb, but I'm definitely getting a more rounded tum and my boobs suddenly feel quite voluptuous!!! 

What's everyone up to this weekend? We're having a quiet and lazy one - DVDs and ice cream later. Yum. I love the fact that I've got a much more laid back attitude to food now - normally I'd rarely eat ice cream because I'd be worried about putting on too much weight - now I'm like, "Bring it on!!"

Shana - did you get your positive OPK yet? xx


----------



## babylove719

hi girls nice to see you are all well!!! I hope everyone has a nice weekend planned. We don't really have any plans for the weekend although we should try to be productive and clean... we are WAY behind on the laundry!! :nope:

I need a little emotional vent ladies and I can't really talk to anyone else about it, it feels too personal, and I don't want to start a thread and get all kinds of unwanted replies so I hope you don't mind me needing a little advice here? 

I'm noticing that over the last few days I have been feeling sort of sad and mopey and emotional... :sad1: I haven't had a good cry yet, but I can really feel that it's coming on soon. It's very silly I know, but I've been feeling really insecure lately with my hubby. There's no "real" reason for it, I'm just torturing myself. We haven't been intimate very often lately and it hasn't bothered me at all honestly, but I guess just this week it hit me that it actually might bother him. He hasn't mentioned everything of course and tbh I'm not sure that he would speak up. I'm just feeling insecure with the idea that I may not "satisfy" him enough. This is TMI and REALLY embarrassing but i think you girls will understand, recently I found evidence of his engagement in umm "self pleasure"... and that doesn't bother me honestly, I'm not stupid, I knew that he did that occasionally, but the part that has been eating at me is wondering WHERE he is finding pleasure because I hate the idea of pornography. really I HATE it. I know many women don't have a problem with it and that's fine, but it's just always bothered me. I'm a little conservative in the area of intimacy and maybe old fashioned because I've always felt like I should be the only woman to give my husband THAT-kind of pleasure, and I don't like the idea of him enjoying looking at other women and getting his pleasure from them, it really bothers me. It doesn't help knowing that my body is already changing and I don't feel very sexy so it's doing a number on my confidence. I'm torturing myself with the thought of my husband and porn and going back and forth wondering if I should ask him if he looks at it or not because wondering is driving me crazy but I am afraid of his answer being yes. 
I just don't know what to do. I don't know how to shake this insecure feeling and it's weighing on me and bothering me greatly. He has no idea and probably feels like I'm being distant which I'm sure only makes it worse. And yes, I KNOW I sound like pathetically insecure and I hate it because I honestly haven't felt this way in years!!! We've been together for 9 years and I haven't felt insecure since the early years of our dating. 

So anyway, if you managed to read all the way through that, thanks, I don't even know what I'm looking for people to tell me, I just don't know how to get rid of this feeling, I'm not usually a sad person :shrug:

Thanks girls I hope you have a FABULOUS weekend!!!! 
:hugs:


----------



## Darling

Hey I hear you honey. You know when I get PMS I can be really unreasonable, over-emotional and I'll yell at dh. Knowing that it's PMS and there isn't really a 'real' issue doesn't stop me venting. Sometimes I even know I'm out of line but I seem to be unable to pull the plug on my emotions. Pregnancy is a lot like like PMS. Hormones can really play havoc with your emotional harmony. Perhaps he just thinks his advances will be spurned given that you're pregnant and you have a lot of not nice symptoms to put up with. In a weird male way he could be being very respectful and considerate. As for porn.. that's just the nature of the beast! Venus and Mars girl! Perhaps you just need a bit of what he's keeping all to himself hehe! A good heart to heart and a cuddle works wonders! 
Hugs. Xxx


----------



## Leeze

aw - babylove - feel free to share here. I think it's totally understandable to have these feelings you've got. But, firstly remember you've been together for 9 years and are having a baby together - how amazing is that? Personally, my OH and I haven't been sexually intimate since I got the BFP - even though I've said to him a few times we could do "other stuff" - to be honest, I haven't really been in the mood for it - although the last couple of days am starting to feel like myself again - so maybe, just maybe!!! Anyway, I've approached it a few times with my OH - just saying something like "I know we haven't really been intimate lately, I hope you're not feeling neglected by me at the moment but I'm just not feeling that sexy". He said to me that he's fine with it and he cares most about me and the baby being ok. I know he probably does miss it and I could initiate "other stuff" - but because we've spoken about it I do feel a bit better about it. I don't know if my OH is pleasuring himself, but I guess I would like to think that he's thinking about me if he is!!!! On the porn issue, I hope mine isn't looking at it - but if he is then I would like to think I would reassure myself that these women aren't real to him, but I am. I'd say talk to him if you can, even if it's not to ask him directly about the porn issue but just to say to him you're feeling a bit insecure and hope he's not feeling neglected etc - if you feel you'd find it really difficult to deal with if he said he had been watching it. Or could you suggest that he "pleasure himself" when you're there - maybe you could wear something sexy? That might reassure you that it's you he's thinking of!!


----------



## Waitress

Hi girls,

I feel so out of it having not been on for early a week! I have read myself up to date and hope everyone is doing well.

Babylove, I really feel for you. Feeling so emotional means its so hard for us to keep things in perspective. You must talk to him - any conversation can't be as bad as leaving yourself to worry? He loves you but he's a man - he just won't have any idea how you are feeling or what you are wondering or worrying about. He maybe even feels bad himself for masturbating and not telling you. Please talk to him and if he tells you he is using porn then decide together what you do next. If it upsets you, tell him but then let him explain why he wants to use it. You'll sort this and then you'll both feel better. I bet ya!!

So last week was horrendous for me - I had a private scan after my NHS one in the hopes of getting my results back early so I wouldn't be stressing before the move. That plan DID NOT work! The clinic lost my results then the woman who was supposed to communicate with me went on holiday with my results sitting on her email. On Friday as I was watching the removal man pull away from my house I finally got through to someone who could tell me my risk factor for downs etc is 1:330 which is low risk and I just burst into tears. I still feel quite bad for just how relieved I was. According to my age the risk is 1:190 but the nuchal measurement, bloods and other factors like health and weight all improved it so PHEW!! If I'm honest it still doesn't sound that low a risk to me but thats how they class it so thats what I'm taking!

So now we are homeless for a couple of weeks while we have work done on our new house - could be an interesting fortnight at close quarters with my mum :dohh:!!!

Hope everyone is well - and good luck for all the scans this week.
:hugs:


----------



## Darling

Emma that's appalling! Glad the risk turned out to be low though. My mother stays over once a fortnight. I'd end up killing her if I saw her any mote than that. We're a bit chalk and cheese. Lol.

My pregnant friend is visiting from Dublin tomorrow and it will be the first time I've seen her since her bfp and I'm really looking forward to seeing her and jumping up and down and screaming a lot lol! 

Scan on Wed. I've been as cool as a cucumber so far but I am now finding my thoughts drifting. Lol. Hmm.. Is there actually a baby in there? I got my bfp at 13dpo and tested positive again two days later at 15dpo but I haven't tested since. I'm not really worried. Just idle thoughts that's all. 

How is everybody feeling now? I'm definitely feeling better now. Still very tired though.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Leeze said:


> wahay for feeling pregnant, Nat!!! :happydance: I've been feeling quite sick again today which I managed to relieve by eating some chicken, potato wedges and dip - yum. I haven't really had the feeling of being able to feel my womb, but I'm definitely getting a more rounded tum and my boobs suddenly feel quite voluptuous!!!
> 
> What's everyone up to this weekend? We're having a quiet and lazy one - DVDs and ice cream later. Yum. I love the fact that I've got a much more laid back attitude to food now - normally I'd rarely eat ice cream because I'd be worried about putting on too much weight - now I'm like, "Bring it on!!"
> 
> Shana - did you get your positive OPK yet? xx

nope not today either. :cry:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope everyone is feeling ok and has had a good weekend :thumbup:

Shana, sorry you haven't had your positive OPK yet, hoping it comes for you soon.

Darling, I am same as you as scan approaches. I have been anxious whether all is ok all through First Tri, think this is due to me not having many symptoms, it being my first pregnancy so all is unknown and also what happened to my best friend with her missed miscarriage a few weeks ago :wacko: I just have this fear of going to the scan on Tuesday and them saying something like "why are you here? There's nothing there!" Or somethind else horrid :nope: I took about 15 HPTs up to about 8 weeks preg and then made myself stop taking them!

I've been feeling very tired today. Definitely had more tiredness over the past couple of weeks. Up to pee twice last night too and very achy hips and knees during the night :wacko: On the lookout for my :baby: bump :haha:

Babylove, so sorry to hear you're feeling insecure :hugs: I completely understand your thoughts, I myself wonder how my OH is feeling re intimacy. We have still been DTD but not as regular as usual, we sometimes go a good couple of weeks now between sessions :blush: I don't know whether he is 'self pleasuring' at all :shrug: I have never rejected it when he has initiated so it is that he is initiating less, so I think he is just being careful and thinking I don't want it as much (which is true really). I must admit I haven't initiated anything once I don't think since :bfp: I agree with the other ladies hun, think it's probably best to talk to him if you are worried.

Enjoy what's left of the weekend ladies x


----------



## krissi

Just popping on quickly to say good luck to all of you with scans this week x miss you all xx


----------



## pink sparkle

babylove hope your feeling a bit better now hun, porn doesnt bother me but i can understand why it does bother some women. Without going into too much detail i dont think men necessarily need to look at porn to 'get themselves going', does hubby know how you feel about porn because im pretty sure that if he does he wouldnt do anything like that as he wouldnt want to upset you specially when your feeling vulnerable. We havent been intimate very much at all i cant be bothered im so tired.

Krissi - hope your having a lovely time x

Darling - hope you and your friend have a lovely time together lots of baby talk i would imagine! x

9babies - hope you get your positive opk real soon hun, i didnt get a positive the month i conceived?! I must have done something wrong although i followed the instructions to the t! x

Waitress - glad you got a low risk result and good luck with your mum for two weeks im going away with my mum for four nights (dreading it!!!). 

Leeze - good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you as i go for mine x

Im so tired but cant sleep im getting so worried ...silly i know....just cant help it could literally sit here and cry and im worrying that much i feel physically sick. im just so scared that i have had a mmc. Sorry to be so negative but cant talk to anyone else realy hubby spent the day watching football and drinking so went to bed early as drank too much (thanks for the support dickhead!) haha that made me feel better lol.


----------



## Pielette

Hi everyone! How are you all doing? We've been away at our friends for the weekend, we did go to kiddicare and I LOVED it! Didn't buy anything (hubby's still reluctant this early) but got to look around at all the furniture sets. There was the most gorgeous white set, it was a bit 'vintage'. It was the last one in the shop and was marked down from £2206 to £1000 - no word of a lie! Hubby said it was too girly - he reckoned if we had a boy it'd turn him gay. To which I said I couldn't care less, in fact if he was gay he'd probably be very caring and look after his mother :haha:

Ah babylove - I really think you should talk to your hubby too. I know I've been so full of all sorts of emotions and needed to get them all out before they drove me crazy. We haven't been 'intimate' much since the BFP either; we DTD once a couple of weeks ago (which was my freak out over a bit of light bleeding afterwards) but I really hadn't been feeling well enough. But I know with absolute certainty that our men love us very much and understand that we need a bit of time. I'm willing to bet that he would completely reassure you if you were to open up about how you're feeling. I have to say that I feel more intimate and even closer to my hubby than ever, just because we're talking more and sharing what we're going through. The sex will come back and there's no need to worry about when. As for the porn, I think you can only be honest with him. We all have our own opinions on it but if it's bothering you you should talk to him about it. 

Emma what a nightmare with those results, but very glad to hear you got a low risk result! I'm still waiting on mine, they said two weeks from the scan date so about a week to go.

Leeze and pink sparkle - thinking of you today! Really hope the scans go well. I know how you're feeling pink sparkle, I was so nervous before mine. The relief afterwards is amazing and you'll be so glad to be over that milestone.

Any news on a positive OPK Shana? It is true that sometimes it doesn't work for some ladies, I don't think they ever properly worked for me. 

Ooh Nat, yay for the feeling pregnant! I am starting to get a proper little bump, people are starting to notice. I think it's because I've always been very petite and my stomach is normally pretty flat (it's my thighs that are the problem :haha:). But hubby is loving it, keeps running his hand over my belly :flower:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope everyone has had a good weekend :thumbup:

Pink Sparkle and Leeze, best of luck for your scans today :thumbup: Will keep checking on here for your updates. Pink Sparkle, I am totally with you on the fear of mmc, that is my big fear too and I am going to be sooo nervous for scan tomorrow. But we have to try our best to stay positive hun and remember that the odds are in our favour of all being ok :thumbup:

Pielette, I'm jealous of your bump :haha: I want one! I am not that petite though, had actually put a little bit of weight on in the month or two before getting my :bfp: so there is probably a bit of room in there for little one to hide for a while :haha: I am sure I can sometimes feel something a bit hard and spongy just above my pubic bone when I'm standing up, am hoping this is my womb!

x


----------



## Leeze

hi everyone

very quick update as I'm at work so this is going to be a pretty selfish post - sorry!! 

Happy to say the scan was an amazing experience and everything looks as it should be. There's a real little baby in there with arms and legs and everything!!! I had a little cry, it was just incredible. Got some cute pics too and will try to post later this eve but if not then definitely tomorrow

Pink Sparkle - hope all went well with yours - it's a pretty stressful time isn't it, as well as being very exciting too!! 

hugs to you all :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leeze

oh - and my dates got moved forward again!! they put me at 11 weeks and 6 days so my new EDD is 1st November!!!


----------



## babylove719

Girls thank you so much for your support and encouragement it really means alot to me since I couldn't really talk to anyone else about it. I had a very emotional day on Saturday and brought it up with hubby. I'm not the kind of person who can keeP something bottled up for Long anyway especially with him I've always been very honest and if something bothers me I know it will keep on until I talk to him. So I broke down in tears of course (couldn't help that much) and had a good cry in his shoulder and explained why I was upset. He said he would never want me to feel like I wasn't enough for him and that I'm the only one he sees that way etc. I know he loves me very much and I have been feeling even more attached to him lately physically like I always want to be near him and cuddling with him. And it seems as though my sex drive is coming back some :winkwink: so all is well girls thanks again for your kindness. 

Leeze and pinksparkle good luck today and enjoy your scans! I'm so excited 
for mine on wednesday. 
And 9babies maybe it doesn't mean anything that you havnt got a pos opk those things can't be 100%accurate I doubt. AND I didn get a pos opk either the month I actually conceived so obv it doesn't necessarily mean you are out! Good luck Hun! 
HALLELUJAH FOR 12 WEEKS!!!! 
I have such a cramp in my neck and shoulder today from sleeping on it last 
night grrr! but otherwise I'm feeling pretty good! :) 

Have a great day ladies!! :flower:


----------



## 9babiesgone

got an positive opk today. BIG OLE SMILEY FACE!!! yay!!


----------



## Nat0619

Leeze, glad to hear all was well at scan :thumbup: Looking forward to seeing pics :happydance:

Babylove, glad you have spoken to your OH and are feeling better :hugs:

9Babies, get :sex:!! :haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

yes I Shall as soon as he gets home to take me to my doc appt it is on!!! LOL


----------



## Leeze

Shana - happy :sex: - go catch that egg!!! 

I finished work a bit earlier than I thought so I've got time to post my pics!! One of them you can see the face a bit better but in the other one there's a very cute little hand waving!!! I'm totally amazed by all this!!! :happydance::happydance:

One slight hiccup this morning was when we got there the receptionist told us that the appointment had been cancelled. I was about to have an emotional outburst but luckily they managed to fit us in again!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







baby apr 2011 001.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 1









baby apr 2011 002.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Leeze

Babylove - great to hear you had a chat with your OH and you're feeling closer to him. Not long till Wednesday!!! :hugs:


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey ladies, my scan went really well, my earlier scan dates were wrong and they have put me back where i thought i should be (yay) Im 12 wks 1 day and im due on 30th Oct. Had the nt too and the measurement was 1.0 (not sure what that means) sonographer said looked good but have to wait for bloods too. Lil bubba was quite naughty and would not sit still im amazed at how clear the 12 week scans are now much better than with the other two. Could see the mouth and nose so clearly and had his/her hands up by the face. Im shocked i really am pregnant...ive been pregnant twice before but its still amazing that i have a tiny baby growing inside me!

Leeze so glad your scan went well too look forward to seeing your pic..i will get mine on tomorrow too. 

Shana - yay for ovulating! have fun tonight (hehe) xxx

Nat - good luck for tomorrow hope it goes brill for you xxx


----------



## Nat0619

Pink Sparkle, so pleased all has gone well for you :happydance: Can't wait to see pic. Thanks for the good wishes for me for tomorrow :hugs:

Leeze, your pics are fantastic :thumbup: So clear! You must be so delighted :happydance:

I can't believe that this time tomorrow I will have had mine :wacko:

Nighty night for now ladies, speak tomorrow :sleep:


----------



## Leeze

Very exciting!!! looking forward to hearing how your scan goes tomorrow Nat :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

well i had sex. so hopefully that did it for us!!


----------



## Pielette

Morning all! (Or afternoon or evening depending on where you are :haha:)
Ooh I'm a peach today! Started snooping around in second tri, I feel more connected to second tri than first now, does anyone else feel the same?

Fantastic to hear your scans went well Leeze and pink sparkle! What lovely pics Leeze! Can't wait to see yours too pink sparkle :flower:

Best of luck for yours today Nat!

Ooh almost forgot - fingers crossed you caught that egg Shana! So the OPKs are working!

I found something out this week that I had never known - I have a half sister in heaven! My dad was married to another woman before my mum; I've always known that I have a half brother (we never see him though so I've always felt like an only child) but found out this week that a couple of years after he was born, my dad and his first wife had a stillborn little girl. They called her Caroline. I was a little bit awed by that - I believe very strongly in heaven and the afterlife, so I think she's up there looking after us all. With my Grandad and Nana of course :flower:


----------



## Darling

Leeze - OMG it's so clear!! It's just soooo cute! Aw!*

Pink Sparkle - So glad it went well for you.

Babylove - we're next? Both Wed right? Exciting!

Shana - happy:sex:!! Wish I was getting some! Lol

Krissi - hope you're having a great holiday!

Pielette - wow that's quite a revelation isn't it? So you have a guardian angel watching 
over you? 

Speaking of holidays.. I've been a naughty girl and rented a converted barn in Padstow, Cornwall for a week! Well after the honeymoon from hell I thought we deserved a good holiday.*


----------



## krissi

Having a great time but cant wait to get home as I know when I am back only 4 days til I see pumpkin again!!

Good luck today Nat and good luck for tomorrow Darling and babylove xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Glad your having a good time Krissi

Darling - good for you, when are you going? yay scan tomorrow! xxx

Shana - fingers crossed for you! xxx

I tend to go on 2nd tri board now, have done for a while as the first tri board is very negative at times (although i understand how scary it is) lots of the posts are the same iykwim. I still have a peek on there from time to time but dont post on either really. Cant wait to join in on 2nd Tri looks much more fun on there.

My ds has had a rotten cough and cold all weekend and i started to feel unwell last night, so im feeling sorry for myself today. Got a horrible sore throat and generally feeling pretty rotten. Ive got to go shopping as well, really not looking forward to it just want to curl up on the sofa and stay there for the day x


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Darling - a week in Cornwall sounds perfect!! you definitely deserve it!!!

Pink Sparkle - sorry to hear your ds isn't well and you're coming down with something too. Hope you get a chance to rest and get yourself better. Shopping doesn't sound much fun when you're not feeling up to it. 

Pielette - that's amazing to find out about your half-sister, I like the idea she is watching over you 

Shana - hope you caught that egg - and fingers crossed for a sticky bean!!

Nat - looking forward to hearing about your scan, hope you get some good clear pics of your bub 

Krissi - not long now for you either

:hugs::hugs:

I'm feeling great today - makes such a difference having seen the little one and it looking less like a prawn and more like a little baby!!! :haha: I keep getting my scan pics out to have a look and can't focus very well at work!! 

I'm looking forward to 2nd tri too - I kinda feel like I'm in 2nd tri already given it's passed 12 weeks - hopefully the next 12-14 weeks will be the easier bit (so they say!!)

Have a great day everyone, and happy scans for those of you for tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Darling

Grrrr! Bloody children! Just smashed the screen on my iPhone! Grrr! Give me strength!


----------



## fimo

Hi all.

It's good to catch up on everyone's news. Glad you enjoyed your trip to Kiddicare Pielette. Think I might have to pop up there.

Hope your scan goes well Nat.

I'm counting down the hours until my scan tomorrow now. Just need to remember to breathe between now and then!


----------



## 9babiesgone

hey everyone hope you are doing well today!!


----------



## Waitress

Hi everyone,

Fingers crossed for you 9babies - :hugs:

Gorgeous photos Leeze - really clear! :thumbup:

Kara, Rock (just across from Padstow) is my favourite place In. The. World. We go as often as we can, usually twice a year. Have you been before? If so then you will know that it is doggie paradise.....:dohh: I hope that is going to be ok for you? The beaches on the Rock side of the estuary are amazing, there are some great restaurants in Padstow....you're going to have a great time!

Pilette - I am with you on the 2nd tri. After being really helpful in making me see all my fears weren't isolated, first tri has become less helpful now - now I need to know about 2nd tri fears!!

In other news, I nearly had my baby yesterday! The builders working on our new house told us they quoted the wrong timescale and that it would now be 4 weeks till they finish - and then we have to wait for 4 weeks to decorate after that. I can't stay with my mother for 4 weeks, someone will die! Apparently part of the problem is "The Royal Wedding" and they won't be working next week to which I asked "Why, have you been invited to it?". This bloomin' wedding is driving me nuts already!

Good luck for the scans tomorrow girls - enjoy every single minute xxxx


----------



## Nat0619

Ladies :flower:

Sorry but I'm going to be leaving you all :cry: Scan did not go well. Was a sac measuring around 30mm but inside was only a tiny blob measuring around 5mm and no heartbeat :nope: Turns out my anxieties about mmc became all too true :cry:

We are both very upset at the mo and I will probably take a break from this site for a while to get my head around things.

Thanks for all the support girls and all the best to all of you for the remainder of your pregnancies :hugs:


----------



## Pielette

Oh Nat I am so so sorry for your loss.
I'm sure the other ladies will agree with me in saying that you are always welcome here and if you decide to come back to us later on we'd love to have you.
Please please look after yourselves and take all the time you need to grieve for your lost little angel. 
Thinking of you both :hugs:


----------



## babylove719

Oh my, Nat I am so terribly terribly sorry I can't even beleive it. Like piellette said please take care of yourself and take your time to heal. I know we will all be hinking of you and I hope we'll hear from you here again at some point. I'm so sorry that you have to go through this. :hug:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Nat0619 said:


> Ladies :flower:
> 
> Sorry but I'm going to be leaving you all :cry: Scan did not go well. Was a sac measuring around 30mm but inside was only a tiny blob measuring around 5mm and no heartbeat :nope: Turns out my anxieties about mmc became all too true :cry:
> 
> We are both very upset at the mo and I will probably take a break from this site for a while to get my head around things.
> 
> Thanks for all the support girls and all the best to all of you for the remainder of your pregnancies :hugs:

please come back!! I have had a couple of losses since I Joined this thread. so dont think you cant. I am so so sorry for your loss. :hugs: 
if you ever need to talk i am just an pm away


----------



## 9babiesgone

Waitress said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Fingers crossed for you 9babies - :hugs:
> 
> Gorgeous photos Leeze - really clear! :thumbup:
> 
> Kara, Rock (just across from Padstow) is my favourite place In. The. World. We go as often as we can, usually twice a year. Have you been before? If so then you will know that it is doggie paradise.....:dohh: I hope that is going to be ok for you? The beaches on the Rock side of the estuary are amazing, there are some great restaurants in Padstow....you're going to have a great time!
> 
> Pilette - I am with you on the 2nd tri. After being really helpful in making me see all my fears weren't isolated, first tri has become less helpful now - now I need to know about 2nd tri fears!!
> 
> In other news, I nearly had my baby yesterday! The builders working on our new house told us they quoted the wrong timescale and that it would now be 4 weeks till they finish - and then we have to wait for 4 weeks to decorate after that. I can't stay with my mother for 4 weeks, someone will die! Apparently part of the problem is "The Royal Wedding" and they won't be working next week to which I asked "Why, have you been invited to it?". This bloomin' wedding is driving me nuts already!
> 
> Good luck for the scans tomorrow girls - enjoy every single minute xxxx

thanks waitress!!!


----------



## Leeze

Aw - Nat - I'm so so sorry to hear that. You guys must be devastated. Take all the time you need to heal and know that we're all here for you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pielette

Ladies, I was thinking - would anyone be interested in setting ourselves up with each other's mobile no's so we can text each other as well? Obviously not all the time because it'll be expensive to text over the pond etc. 
It's just that Nat's news has thrown me a little, in that despite the fact that none of us have ever met, I do feel so grateful to have all of your companionship and support and I feel so sad for her. It's hit me a little how much I care about you all on here (nothing like shared pregnancy to bring women together I guess!). I think it would be lovely to be able to talk over text as well, and maybe facebook if anyone's on it?
Naturally we'd do this via messages and not splash our numbers all over the thread.


----------



## jojolou1981

awww nat im thinking of you hunny :cry: i hope you can come back soon i will really miss ya hun, it been lovely talking to you on here let me know if you need a girly chat babes xxxxx


----------



## Darling

Nat I can't imagine what you must be feeling. Im so terribly sorry to hear this. I do believe that the little soul you lost will come back to you in the future through another pregnancy. I hope you can believe that too and find some comfort in it. You're always welcome on this thread; pregnant or not. Take your time to grieve and come back whenever you feel ready. Xxxx

Emma - Rock sounds wonderful! No I've never been there before. I'm really excited!

Pielette - I'm with you there. Pingchat allows you to text for free you just get the app from the Appstore. Personally Im happy for any of you to call, text or email or FB me. My name is Kara Bryan so FB me and from there I'm happy to pass on contact details. Anyone not on FB I would suggest using PMs to pass on contact details as anyone can access this thread now or in the future.

Scan tomorrow. Fear of mmc suddenly making it's presence felt.


----------



## krissi

Nat I am so sorry hunni xx take some time for you just relax and get your head round it and whenever you need to chat we are all here xx

Pielette that sounds like a fab idea xx Because I am away and have limited internet use I will just pm you mine and feel free to distribute please when you do yours hope thats not too cheeky. xx


----------



## Darling

Thanks Krissi do I need to distribute your no or dis you pm everyone? Hope the weathers good for you over there doll! Xxxxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Oh Nat im absolutely gutted for you, im literally sat here in tears, like everyone has said you take your time to get your head around things and when you feel ready come back and join us. Sending you all my love huni will be thinking of you xxx

Great idea about the numbers/facebook etc, i will add you darling, and ill start pm'ing ppl later in the day when i eventually uploads my pics too!

Good luck today Darling and Fimo will be thinking of you both today hope it all goes well xxx


----------



## krissi

Can you please distribute hunni xx


----------



## krissi

Finally got a minute to upload my scan picture, introducing Pumpkin xx (all 42mm of him lol)
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s110/roxystaffie/baby1.jpg


----------



## pink sparkle

Lovely pic krissi lo looks all snuggled up and comfy in there xxx


----------



## fimo

Back from my scan. All went well except that they've put me back two weeks. Due date now 14th Nov. I feel like I've gone back in time. I was about to start telling everyone, now I have to wait again. :(

On the plus side I have another scan in two weeks time!


----------



## fimo

Sending you lots of love and prayers Nat.


----------



## pink sparkle

Fimo glad your scan went well and yay another scan xxx


----------



## Pielette

Krissi what a cute pic! Definitely looks all cosy and snuggled up!
As for the numbers, how about everyone who is interested sends them to me and I'll organise a group message to everyone after? That way it's a bit more organised. I'll find you on facebook Darling!
Fimo that's a shame about going back a couple of weeks! I bet the little one will catch up though, they have little growth spurts every now and then don't they?


----------



## Pielette

Oh and forgot to say, got the results of our NT test and we're low risk for Down's, woohoo!
Darling - one more thing, any clues as to what your pic on fb looks like? There are a few coming up when I search!


----------



## pink sparkle

Good idea pielette i will send you my details.

Yeah i couldnt find Darling either - lots of Kara Bryans!


----------



## krissi

Brilliant news Pielette.

Fimo so what does that put you as in weeks.

I am Krissi Binder on FB if anyone wants to add me xx


----------



## fimo

It puts me at 10 +2 instead of 12+2 :(


----------



## krissi

I got put back 4 days and that was frustrating enough soz hun but at least bubs was healthy xx


----------



## babylove719

Ok so I'm sitting in the OBs waiting room. She's taken us back 3 times already and baby will not show us it's profile!!!! Stubborn baby!! But I'm loving all the time to look at him/her and see it move around in there! hopefully 4th time will be the charm and we'll see that little ones profile so we can get the measurement!


----------



## Pielette

Thanks for sending me your details Krissi and pink sparkle. If anyone else wants to send them on please do!


----------



## babylove719

...


----------



## Pielette

Thanks babylove! I'll look you up. When I send the message round to everyone with names, numbers and fb I'll make sure everyone's names are on there too :happydance:
Naughty little one! I just loved seeing ours bouncing all over the screen, going to be proper mischief I reckon!


----------



## krissi

Has anyone heard from Darling yet?

Great news on scan babylove hunni cant wait to see piccie xxx


----------



## Pielette

No not heard anything from Darling. Want to know all is well!


----------



## krissi

Me too xx


----------



## Darling

Girls baby ok but had a bit of a shock will explain. Iffy blood results and car broke down will explain later. Dealing with car/emotional shit at the moment. FB pic me and female friend in pic. Xxx


----------



## krissi

Glad all ok hun with scan speak soon xx


----------



## Pielette

Really glad to hear from you Darling x


----------



## 9babiesgone

hope you are ok darling. :hugs:


----------



## pink sparkle

Glad all ok Darling, look forward to a full update ...will look for you again on fb xxx


----------



## Leeze

Wow - emotional times at the moment - is it something in the air/the stars? I'm still feeling really sad about Nat - I can't stop thinking about her and how awful she must be feeling. Even though we don't all know each other in real life I know she's a real person out there going through a really tough time. Sending lots of love her way

Darling - glad to hear baby ok but sorry to hear about iffy blood work and car nightmares. I hope none of this is too stressful and can get sorted. 

I had a bit of a scare today, I found out a child I was with yesterday (through work) has suspected chicken pox. I was freaking out and phoned the maternity helpline at my local hospital. They were amazing and actually checked the blood I left there on Monday to see if I had the antibodies to chicken pox, then called me back a couple of hours later to say that all was ok and I had the antibodies. I then felt really emotional because they were so lovely! 

I think it's a great idea re facebook and text buddies. I'll PM my details to those that have said they want to do it xx

What is going on with BnB today, btw. Took me ages to get into the site today and then the pages wouldn't load up. Very annoying for a tired hormonal woman!!


----------



## Darling

Hey girls. Bless you all for your concern. Very stressful day. At our local Sainsburys petrol station we filled up our car and it refused to start. So we abandoned our car on the forecourt and ran for a taxi home so we could borrow my mum's car. We managed to get to the hospital by the seat of our pants and I was called in straight away but not to the scan room. The duty midwife explained that the HIV test had come back positive and that they think it's a false positive but they wanted to take my bloods again so they could re-test. Also apparently my midwife had cocked up my date of birth so because of NHS protocols had to do them all over again including one extra for HIV (so they'd have two vials of blood for that) so I think they took five or six vials in total. I was tested for HIV with both previous pregnancies and they were negative. Dh and I have never been unfaithful so that should not change unless needles taking bloods were used but I'm pretty sure they were all new. What can I say? They've told me false positives are common but.. my head is spinning.

Baby was posing and very co-operative. They've put me at 13+1 so now due 25th October (I've lost my Halloween status!)

Thanks for caring. Sorry this is such a self-centred post. 

Love to all. Xxxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

yikes, never knew there were false positives. I just hope and pray that is what it is. and nothing serious.. did they tell you for sure it was an false positive? I Hope so!!! :hugs: ...what an awful day. I am so sorry. Hope you are ok now. sending good vibes and :hugs:


----------



## Darling

Thanks Shana. They said they are pretty sure it's just a false positive but they have to be certain. I know. Nightmare. Hopefully I'll get the result asap. We have several bank holidays coming up!


----------



## 9babiesgone

OHmy they better telll you asap!! I would be livid I got an false positive. how freakin scary. :hugs:


----------



## babylove719

Well we had an amazing experience for our ultrasound! Our rascal of a baby wasn't so cooperative lol. On the FOURTH time the sonographer called us in, the baby had finally decided to turn and show us it's profile!! It was bouncing around and kicking which is SO amazing and surreal that it's happening inside me and I have no idea! And it was even sucking on it's little fingers!! We got lots of pics, she just kept taking them each time we went in so we got both the profile and the face straight-on, 10 pics in all. We're very happy! :happydance: Baby measured at 13 weeks, 1 day!! But I think they keep my due date the same based on my LMP unless there's a very drastic discrepancy, why did they change your due date Darling? Also I didn't ask outright but I think I saw the NT measurement was 1.7, that's good and low right??? 

For the LIFE of me I can't figure out how to add the photo?? Can anyone help lol?

Darling, I'm glad your scan went well too! I'm sure those bloods were false, my friend in high school actually tested positive for HIV once and it was of course totally a false result. 

Nice to see some of you on facebook so far!! 
Hi to everyone else, I'm sorry, I'm so exhausted and looking at the computer is hurting my eyess!!!


----------



## krissi

Babylove thats fantastic news xx I upload photos to photobucket then copy and pastye the IMG link there is a tyhread somewhere on BnB which explains this step by step.

Darling how scary for you sure it will all be fine but this added stress sounds horrendous xx

Nat thinking of you hunni xxx


----------



## Waitress

*Waitress, Emma 38, pregnant with no.1. Married. Living in Bucks. Not working, retired (!)

Krissi, 30, pregnant with number 1, with a partner, living in west sussex, I am a book-keeper and an office manager xx

Babylove, 26, married, expecting our first, Jacksonville Florida, pre-kindergarten teacher 

Nat0619, Natalie, 36 (OH is 41), expecting our first , living with my wonderful partner (been together 3 years) - both of us are divorced from previous marriages. I work part-time as a Medical Secretary.

Darling, Kara 34 married to my best friend! Been together for 6 years and have two lovely children Isabella (3) and Ethan (2). Lives near Glastonbury, Somerset, England and is a 'domestic goddess' actually more of a demented janitor most of the time! Expecting #3 at Halloween.

Leeze, aged 38, live in London/UK, will be our first baby, work in Health and Social Care. 

Berniegroves, Emma (28 - just!) OH is 34, we've been married for 1 year and been together for almost 8 years. We are expecting our first baby. We live in Bristol, England. I work in Human Resources for the NHS. 

Pink Sparkle, Jane 29 married two children Megan 9 and Riley 18 months full time stay at home mum, was a legal secretary, expecting baby no3 x

9babies.Shana , I am 24, married to the love of my life for a year now, but been together almost 3 years. I have an 3 1/2 year old daughte,r and an almost 2 year old son!! I am an sahm, still deciding on what I want to do career wise.

Pielette, Vanessa, 28, married to hubby for three months and we've been together for nearly 9 years. I'm a teacher but don't think I'll go back after my maternity leave. Expecting our first little bundle of joy!

Angelique, Angie, married for 11 1/2 years, and have 2 amazing little girls Kaitlyn 10 and Emma 8, they are the joys of my life and I can't wait to bring home #3!! I work as a retail manager in Northern Utah, USA.*

Hi all,

Someone asked for the post with all the names on so here you go...

Kara - stay strong. There is no way you can be, so it can't be. This will get sorted out. Sadly, it will take longer than it should and will be emotional in the meantime but just KNOW in yourself this isn't right. I am happy your baby was well - any photos?

Babylove and Krissi - so happy for you too. If I've missed someone out I'm sorry - have messaged Nat separately as I think she may have bowed out of B&B for a while. I feel really bad for her.

The rest of us have to keep ourselves "Up". So I am officially demanding that we all post something to make each other smile today. Here is mine:

Background: bought a new house, having lots of work done before we move in, builders giving me the run around. We still have our old neighbours puppy (getting to the end of the 3 week babysitting stint!). Yesterday the builders arrived at 10am, had a cup of tea, did a bit of work, stopped for another cup of tea at 11.30....you get the picture. I am getting MAD but keen not to upset them as I want them finished and GONE. Come lunchtime they are out on the patio in the sun having sandwiches and one of them starts chatting me up "can't believe your husband would leave you alone with hunky builders" etc to which I replied "when are the hunky ones coming?". I go to make them a cup of tea then hear a shout and look out the window and the puppy has only gone and nicked the guys sandwich and is running round the garden with it. LMAO!! Picture a 6'4 18 stone builder chasing a 13 week old labrador puppy to get his lunch back. Perfect.

Can't wait to read yours!! :hugs:


----------



## krissi

Things to make ME smile:
I am on holiday where the most stressful thing to think about is what to have for lunch. In 12 days I get to see my beautiful baby again.
I have a lovely boyfriend who has made it very clear he cant wait to see me when I get home.

Something to make you smile hmmmm:
After being on holiday 24 hours I managed to break the front door, break the lock box outside, break the edging off the wall and started driving on the left hand side of the road which I was very proud of until I saw a car coming towards me head on and remembered in Spain they drive on the right. Baby brain and clumsiness in full force!!


----------



## Pielette

Oh my God Darling you've been put through it! When do the results of the next blood test come in? I just don't get how you can get a 'false positive', these people must be absolute idiots and the stress it's putting you through is awful. I hope you're doing ok and managing to put it out of your mind.
Still, glad to hear the scan went well, and for you too babylove! For me with pics I managed to upload it straight from my computer, think it was one of the buttons along the top of the message? Have to 'go advanced' though, rather than quick reply.

By the way, has anyone heard from Angelique lately? I've just realised we haven't heard from her in a while :nope:

Waitress that cracked me up! The mental picture of a builder running around after a Lab puppy trying to get his lunch back is hilarious :haha: 

Oh dear on the baby brain Krissi! I have proper baby brain right now but thankfully haven't become clumsier. I'm just doing stupid things like wearing my tights inside out for a day and not noticing. That's not a joke, I've actually done that!

Hmm, something to make me smile; I'm off to Bluewater (mahoosive shopping centre for those who don't know) to buy maternity jeans today! I tried to wear my jeans yesterday but my bump (!) is getting too big for them! :happydance: So going to have a mooch round the shops with my mum for the afternoon, after lunch with a friend. And the weather is lovely!


----------



## Pielette

Oh and I'm wishing the Queen a happy 85th birthday today!


----------



## jojolou1981

babylove719 said:


> Well we had an amazing experience for our ultrasound! Our rascal of a baby wasn't so cooperative lol. On the FOURTH time the sonographer called us in, the baby had finally decided to turn and show us it's profile!! It was bouncing around and kicking which is SO amazing and surreal that it's happening inside me and I have no idea! And it was even sucking on it's little fingers!! We got lots of pics, she just kept taking them each time we went in so we got both the profile and the face straight-on, 10 pics in all. We're very happy! :happydance: Baby measured at 13 weeks, 1 day!! But I think they keep my due date the same based on my LMP unless there's a very drastic discrepancy, why did they change your due date Darling? Also I didn't ask outright but I think I saw the NT measurement was 1.7, that's good and low right???
> 
> For the LIFE of me I can't figure out how to add the photo?? Can anyone help lol?
> 
> Darling, I'm glad your scan went well too! I'm sure those bloods were false, my friend in high school actually tested positive for HIV once and it was of course totally a false result.
> 
> Nice to see some of you on facebook so far!!
> Hi to everyone else, I'm sorry, I'm so exhausted and looking at the computer is hurting my eyess!!!

awww mine measured the same as yours 13 weeks 1 day glad your scan went well my boyf was just as shocked a i was to see it move all the time  xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Sorry girls havent had a chance to read through all the posts having a busy morning, just wanted to quickly say to Darling i recently read a story in Take a Break (or one of those magazines) about a lady who was told she was HIV positive during her pregnancy, it turned out to be false but it said it does happen quite a bit. Like you said you are sure you cant be so do try not to worry too much about it. Sending you big hugs and hope they rush through the next set of results for you to put your mind at rest. Fab news that baby is all well xxx

Babylove - fab news about your scan, look forward to seeing your pictures, i only got two pictures (i only paid for one £5.00!!!) but the nice lady gave us two. Im trying to put a pic up myself without much luck may just try and add it as my avatar.

Will get back on tonight and have a proper catch up. 

Lots of love to all you lovely ladies xxx

p.s anyone heard from Angelique recently i havent seen her on here in a while...hope shes ok xxx


----------



## krissi

I was thinking the same about Angelique and Bernie hope you are OK guys xx

I got two scan pics and they were free!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Yay finally got my picture up as avatar!


----------



## Leeze

loving the pic, Pink Sparkle!!! :baby:

Darling - that is such a nightmare. there's definitely something really weird going on with you and hospital appointments. Sounds like a stress you really don't need right now. When do you get the new results? Like you say if both were negative before and you've both been faithful, not had any blood to blood transfusions etc then it should be negative again - but I can see why this would totally freak you out :hugs:

laughing at the funny good news stories. My funny good news story is that I got measured for a maternity bra this week and I've gone up 2 cup sizes!!! Wahay - these pups are now a DD - and this is at 12 weeks. And, my new bra is actually feeling quite tight around the back - how can this be when it fit me 2 days ago in the shop? They can't be that supersonic that they've grown already in 2 days!! :haha:

After today's work - I'll be finished in 3 hours - I'm off for 11 days!!! woop woop!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## pink sparkle

Waitress - love love love your story about builders haha you told them and i hope you gave the pup a treat after hehe! Really did make me laugh out loud! xxx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Just popping back to say thank you so much for all your kind wishes :hugs:

OH and I are coming to terms now with what has happened and are positive about the future :thumbup: I am looking at the positives of this, in that at least I conceived (a few months ago I thought even this would never happen) and also that it seems my body is very good at holding onto a pregnancy!! (there is still no sign of my body miscarrying naturally :wacko:)

I have arranged to go into hospital on Tuesday to start the treatment to induce the miscarriage (subject to my body not suddenly realising itself over this weekend!) Have sorted things with work today so they know my situation and that I won't be in next week.

We plan to try to conceive again immediately, as it seems it can be a good time as fertility may be higher :thumbup: Obviously I will have a lot of worry of this happening again but we have been amazed at how many people have come forward now saying they have been through it and all of them now have healthy children. The majority of them had it happen in their first pregnancy too.

Darling, OH reminded me Tuesday night of the story you told about your friend, about her little girl saying she tried to come a couple of times before. It has given us a lot of comfort and we really do believe that the little soul of our angel will try to come again :hugs: So we will give him/her that chance as soon as possible :thumbup: Thank you so much for that story :hugs:

Best of luck to you all ladies and I will keep popping in to see how you are doing. Would miss you all too much to go away completely :haha:

x


----------



## babylove719

Hi girls. Love the pics of your babes! I want to get mine here but I'll have to try to figure that out when I get home from work! 

Glad everyone seems to be doing well and getting good scans etc. I'm still thinking about our Nat tho, still can't believe it :( 

I'm tired today and feeling stressed for some reason. Must be random hormone surges lol. 
So I just have to ask, has anyone checked out the "circumcision" debate going on in 2nd Tri????? WOW. It's interesting and getting more and more heated. It's very long but the more recent posts are mostly going back and forth between several of the same people and it's getting intense. Lol I hate being involved in controversy and drama, but I sure enjoy observing it from a distance!! 

How are you all today?? Have we all had our 12 week-ish scans now? Anyone else still waiting for theirs?


----------



## krissi

Nat thanks for coming back to update I have been thinking of you and sending hugs your way xx


----------



## Darling

Girls thanks heaps for all your support. I'm sure it will be ok it's just not a nice thing to have hanging over us. I'm going on holiday Sat week so hopefully I'll have the all-clear by then and I'll be able to enjoy it. They told me to phone next week for the results. Apparently the antibodies produced in pregnancy can confuse the test and it's quite common to get a false positive. It doesn't make you feel any better though as soon as they say the words 'HIV' and 'positive' your mind just goes into a spin! 

Nat so good to hear from you! I admire you enormously for your positive attitude and he or she will come back to you! I'm glad you've been able to draw some comfort from Roma's story. 

Emma - I would have paid good money to see the puppy sarnie-swipe!!

Girls your scans all look really good! Hopefully that's a sign we've all been blessed with co-operative babies!! Lol

Xxx


----------



## Angelique

Hi ladies, sorry I have been away for so long, some contractors dug up lines for the internet, and its been down almost 2 weeks, so I'm using my phone, a few days ago I wrote a long blurb and my phone crashed grrrrr. Anyway I am heartbroken to have read about Nat. I have the same fears, even though I have seen my baby twice now. Idk, Its just a common fear I guess. I never heard of a mmc with my other 2 so I had no fear. 

I loved looking at all the baby pics!! So exciting for everyone, I can't wait to see my baby again, can't wait to feel baby move!!

As for me, I have been quiet lately customer I have been soooooooo tired, Saturday I woke up with a sore shoulder and it hurt all weekend, Monday I had to help unload a semi full of freight, and it kept getting worse and worse, finally I had to leave and see a doctor. He diagnosed "one of the more severe muscle spasms he has seen" it was so bad I couldn't take a full breath. But they got it worked out, with ultrasound therapy and heat and massage. Next day it was much better. 
On top of that work is not cooperative about baby, and I was informed that if I can't do the freight I can't keep the job.... ugh.

My oldest has been very sick with bronchitis and hubby with a sinus infection. I have been chugging OJ to get the extra vitamin C so I don't get it. 

So I have seriously been to tired to function customer off all that.... and even gettting online is too much some days.

Someone suggested Facebook and texting, I would LOVE that... I am angie Higley on there in Utah, if that helps. And pipette I will send you my # to add to the list, or its on my FB for anyone who adds. 

Thanks for thinking of me, I have thought of you all and felt guilty for not being on.

Hugs to you all.... and I almost forgot.... Darling, praying for you that its a false positive. How scary!!


----------



## Angelique

Haha sorry guys just reread my post... phone auto corrects me, so where it says customer its supposed to be cuz. Lol


----------



## Leeze

Morning buddies!!

Nat - great to see you on here and glad you guys are feeling positive about the future. One of my colleagues had a m/c at 12 weeks and then got pregnant the following month with her DD. You are meant to be more fertile afterwards. I think if you're feeling emotionally ready then why not go for it. I love the idea that your baby's soul is waiting for the next opportunity to come to you. I hope you've got something nice planned for the bank holiday weekends, I reckon you deserve some pampering or a nice treat of some sort. :hugs::hugs:

Angie - what a tough couple of weeks you've been having. That sucks that your work aren't being co-operative about the baby, but I hope you can find a way to look after yourself and bub in this job or maybe find another one where they are more supportive. :hugs:

Darling - hope you're doing ok and not worrying too much. Not long till your holidays, fingers crossed you get the result next week and it's all ok and they can put your mind at rest. How annoying is it that you can get a false positive from pregnancy - they should at least warn you about that beforehand, I reckon. :hugs:

Babylove - I seem to be going through walls of tiredness again, I think I thought I was past the tiredness and sicky feelings - but I reckon the tiredness is probably here to stay!! I think we've all had the scans now - but we've not heard from Bernie for a while so I hope all is ok with her :hugs:

Hi to everyone else :hi:

I'm feeling pretty happy today because I'm now off work for 11 days. Planning to do lots of sleeping and relaxing!!! We're having a street party on the 29th for the Royal Wedding which will probably be quite a laugh and will be nice to get to know some of the neighbours a bit better - even though I've been here 8 years I only know a few of them.


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies! 
Oh Nat so good to hear from you! I'm so glad you're feeling positive. I've also heard that you are more fertile after a miscarriage - so many women on the forum fell pregnant again in the following month. So fingers crossed! I absolutely loved that story of yours too Darling, I really believe that your little one will come back to you.

Very glad to hear from you too Angelique! Sounds like it's all been a bit manic! How's your hubby and little one doing? One of my friends is really suffering with bronchitis and a sinus infection at the same time, flipping awful. You'd think there wouldn't be much about at this time of year when spring is in full flow. I'll look you up on FB :flower:

Wow Leeze, that's a heck of a boob gain! :haha: When are they going to stop?! Mine are bigger and fuller but haven't had to go buy a new bra yet. Hubby's loving it :haha:

Darling I can't believe how common that is, since you told us what happened it seems it isn't that rare. Hopefully time flies till you get the all-clear. 

Babylove I saw that debate, read it a couple of times but couldn't be bothered to keep up after a while. It did make me think though, my hubby is Jewish and I did wonder if he'd like our son to have it done (if it's a boy of course!). He hadn't even thought about it but it's something we'll need to discuss at some point.

As for me, I'm good - got myself a pair of maternity jeans, maternity trousers and a really nice oversized white shirt yesterday which should keep me going! I have to say though, the selection out there was awful :nope: My saving grace was Topshop because anywhere else either didn't do maternity clothes or had the most crappy range I've ever seen. Just because I'm pregnant, it doesn't mean I want to look like something the cat dragged in!
Today hubby and I are planning on starting on a massive list of things that need doing around the house, which although not much fun, I'm pleased about because so much needs doing.

What's everyone else up to today? Hope you're all feeling good!


----------



## 9babiesgone

having a tough day. husband got pissy last night and we got into a fight, and he said some really hurtful things about me being a sahm, I am just really hurt, bc he said one thing and felt another. : /


----------



## pink sparkle

Aww Shana hope your ok big hugs xxx

Nat - so glad that your feeling more positive, thinking of you hun....dont leave us xxx

Pielette - yay new clothes...i went out yesterday only managed to get a maxi dress...so pretty though. Im heading into town today, i want a couple of pairs of linen trousers (black and white) and some vest tops and like you said will keep me going for a while. 

Hello to everyone else hope your all good and having great weekends x


----------



## Pielette

Shana that sounds horrible, what exactly did he say about you being a sahm? It's awful for your self esteem to hear criticism of a choice that you have made. I want to be a sahm and if finances allow I definitely will be, I know how lucky we will both be if I can do that. We made the choice to bring this child into the world and I want to be there with that child as much as possible. 

Ooh pink sparkle I love maxi dresses! So comfy and I bet in the summer we'll be loving having them skim the bumps. I'd love a couple more actually.

We just went out shopping for new carpet and have chosen it, yay! We're getting new carpet for the lounge and for the soon-to-be nursery. We had gone to Carpet Right and the prices were extortionate, so today we went to a little independent shop and they were so lovely. They include fitting in their prices and gave us samples, said they'd happily come round to measure up for us to check our measurements as well for no charge. Very pleased!

I'm off in a minute to meet my best friends for lunch which should be nice, the weather is so lovely as well! Hope everyone's having a nice day.


----------



## NikkiLisa

i'm 25th October :) xx


----------



## krissi

Welcome NikkiLisa xx


----------



## sweetbuthyper

i'm 26th of October for now at least my dates keep getting moved :)


----------



## queencarrie

26th october here to hi everyone x


----------



## Angelique

Shanna, I'm sorry! You don't need that stress! I wanna be at home SO. Bad I can't stand it. I hope things will work out so I can, I hope you and DH work things out!

As for those who added me on FB so glad to see you!!!


----------



## najja01

Hi there. New to the site, due 10/29. Excited because my father's bday is 10/30. Happy to be here! 

Isn't it funny how babies conceived near Valentine's Day are born around Halloween... Hmmm... :)


----------



## pink sparkle

Welcome newbies!

Pielette totally agree with you about wanting to be a sahm. I couldnt with my eldest but have done since my ds was born and will be at home with this one too. We are by no means wealthy but we manage and hubby is very old fashioned in that he wants me at home with our children. I know that not all women want to and that some cant afford to, its such a shame when mums who want to cant. I know how it feels.

Still cant find Darling on facebook.


----------



## Pielette

Welcome newbies! Glad to have you with us :flower: At the risk of sounding corny, tell us some more about you :haha:

No I can't find Darling either! Darling, any chance you could look for one of us so we can start the chain off? Now I know when I look for one of you that there's a chance of there being a mutual friend or two to give me a clue!


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone - very quick one from me as it's late and I need to go to bed!!! My OH and I went to Brighton today for the day with one of my best friends - beautiful relaxing day on the beach then fish and chips afterwards!! Amazing weather since it's only April - normally it's raining at this time of year!!

Welcome to the newbies!!! :flower:

Shana - sorry to hear your OH is being mean, is he possibly jealous because he'd like to be a stay at home Dad??!! I'm only asking because I think my OH would love to have some of my maternity leave - but I reckon we're the ones that have to go through the worries of carrying a baby and childbirth etc so we deserve to have the time at home with the children!!! I'd love to be a sahm, but I think realistically I'll need to go back to work after a year because of money. 

Pielette - how very exciting to be doing things to the nursery!!!! I want to be doing that too!!!! We managed to get another offer on my OH's flat this week so we're back in the game for looking for a new place - then we can definitely plan the nursery!!!

Pink Sparkle - how lovely to be getting some new stuff to wear. Linen trousers sounds like a great idea

hi :hi: to everyone else - have a lovely weekend and I'll catch you soon xx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Angelique

I'm at work right now playing on my cell... I'm a bit angry with work so boo on them! I had yesterday off and came back to see nobody got any of the freight done.... but I get yelled at if I don't get tons done..... something seems wrong with that to me.

Anyway, end of rant... I feel like a bad mommy, I completely spaced coloring Easter eggs with my kids.... now I'm gonna have to do it tonight and tomorrow morning.... boo! LOL

Anyone else have Easter plans? I'm going to my moms after work. 

Welcome to the newbies!! And I agree... please do tell us all about you!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks for the support ladies. I have been on and off crying and pissed this weekend, bc of things my oh said to me!! now just hoping we can make this work. bc honestly this couldnt come at teh worst time. :cry:


----------



## Angelique

Hi again... so I have a complaint an ache really, but I wonder if anyone else has it. I get a really sharp pain in my lower back near my right ovary, and its VERY painful almost like baby is sitting on my ovary or squishing something. I asked my OB about it and he said it was likely the cyst that forms in early pregnancy, and there was nothing he can do, but I wonder if I'm alone in feeling this?


----------



## Leeze

Angie - I read that around week 13 your uterus is stretching and you can get some abdominal pain around this time. I wonder if this might be it - see the link below

https://www.momswhothink.com/pregnancy-weeks/13-weeks-pregnant.html

Shana - hope you can work things through with your OH :hugs:

I'm having a lazy day today - got lots of housework to do but can't seem to get motivated!!


----------



## sweetbuthyper

hey guys what would you like to know...My names Debbie, I'm 23, I'm a student at the moment so nice amount of coursework and exams as i'm in my final year of my degree, and we are currently moving house, think i did too much yesterday as i'm really crampy today, been crying on and off for no reason for the last to days these hormones are really messing with me and i still have morning sickness. 

I'm currently back in bed coz laying down is the only way to relieve the cramp, i'm meant to be packing so when the oh gets back he can move stuff with his mum would really like the day of it all to be honest today but his mums moved her plans round to help so it's tough. Am also meant to be writing my 3000 word essay that is due on Thursday just don't feel up to it. 

I've had a pretty rough pregnancy so far, i had spotting/bleeding at 5 weeks 10 weeks and 11 weeks so had early scans at 5 weeks, 7 weeks and 10 weeks ( according to EPAU's measurements according to my dating scan these will have been 6 weeks, 11 weeks and 12 weeks.) I'm really hoping once i hit 16 weeks things will settle a little but not counting on it i was never one for doing things easily lol.


----------



## krissi

Hope things settle for you sweetbuthyper.

Leeze next time u come down to Brighton let me know and we can meet for coffee as I only live 10 mins away from Brighton!!


----------



## Leeze

krissi said:


> Hope things settle for you sweetbuthyper.
> 
> Leeze next time u come down to Brighton let me know and we can meet for coffee as I only live 10 mins away from Brighton!!

Hee hee - good plan! I love Brighton and definitely hope to be there more this summer if the good weather keeps up!! :hugs:

Sweetbuthyper - that sounds really tough, I can't imagine trying to study right now. I'm finding it hard enough to get motivated to wash the dishes from breakfast and lunch!! I hope all your spotting has settled down now :hugs:


----------



## babylove719

Hi ladies how is your weekend? Happy Easter to those who celebrate the holiday! We had a VERY quiet day today... no Easter festivities for us :( but that's ok, it's not a huge holiday to us and next year we will be around all our family and have a new baby to experience it with!!! how exciting is that!!?? 

Angie I really hope you feel better soon... probably some normal stretching and stuff like the others have said....

9babies, I hope you are feeling better some also, I know how it feels to have your OH say hurtful things to you, DAMN MEN! most of the time they don't mean it and just aren't thinking and say it out of stress or frustration. BUT that doesn't make it ok!!! :growlmad:

Krissi, hope you're enjoying Spain! Everyone else, it seems you're doing well :smile: And HELLO and welcome to the newcomers!! :flower:
I feel bad not addressing everyone individually but it's so hard to keep track of everyone's post, i have to keep going back to look! LOL

I am doing pretty good this weekend. I feel good aside from some fatigue. TMI: My sex drive seems to be back this week :winkwink: I am glad and I'm sure my hubby is glad too (and surprised as I've been pouncing on him lately lol) Unfortunately following some fun yesterday I had a little bleeding. But I didn't freak out because it was very light and it stopped after a few hours. I'm pretty sure that's normal just from the increased blood flow there, and I read that the blood vessels can be broken easily from friction. :blush: 
So all is well

Now that I am SO much more confident I am really thinking about announcing on facebook but it's weird too. I'm not a big announcement person, I've always been embarrassed when in the spotlight so i'm not sure. I just wanted to post our ultrasound pic to announce but DH doesn't really want to, but I think I can convince him in the next couple weeks lol


Ok so I FINALLY figured out how to upload a photo!!! 
I sent the photos to my family and my mom didn't know what she was looking at for a bit but when she figured it out she cried lol then she showed my grandparents and they printed it out and put it on the refrigerator! They're all so amazed at how clear it is and how it's looking like a little baby! 

Here is my beautiful little pumpkin at 12+2 (measured at 13+1) It's little face and it's perfect profile!! I'm in love already!!
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks face.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 4









12 weeks profile.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Leeze

Wow - Babylove - those are such cute pics!! :hugs: - on the FB thing, I decided in the end not to make a big announcement but just to send private messages to my closest friends and take it from there really!

My OH and I are going away tomorrow for 3 days - into the Cotswolds which is a beautiful part of England in the countryside. We're planning to do a bit of sight-seeing, some gentle walking and lots of relaxing!!! I probably won't be on here till Thursday or Friday next week - so have a great week everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## Pielette

Wow babylove, those pics are gorgeous! So clear! I'm with you on the sex drive thing, mine seems to be on its way back as well, I pounced on hubby yesterday morning when I woke up :haha: Think he thought he was dreaming! Hoping it's going to stick around, although I've really been struggling with headaches the past few days as well. I need to get to Boots and get some 4head and some of those cooling strips you can get.

Angie I wouldn't worry, I've started having funny little pains but from what I've read they are very common and ligament pains. I get them low down on the sides of my little bump, but they don't last long and ease off after a couple of minutes. 

Ooh Leeze that sounds lovely! I love the Cotswolds, such a beautiful part of England. Today was my last day off after my two weeks :cry: So back to work tomorrow. Still, only three days and another long weekend ahead. 

Sweetbuthyper - wow you've been through it with this pregnancy! It must be so difficult with studying as well. Do you have any scan pics? And is this your first?

Shana I really hope things are a little better :hugs:

Hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## 9babiesgone

things are a tad bit better. having an lupus flare, and my internet is wonky. but overalll just trying to get thru the day.


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Hi Pielette,

I do indeed have scan pictures will post as soon as i can (need to make enough posts first), It is my first finding it all really hard at the minute to be honest but my OH is being great, just hoping once my exams are done at the end of may things will start to calm down. Hoping to be in the new House by tomorrow night so will have limited internet access till it gets reconnected in the 6th. 

I'm still crampy but it's probably due to stress related bump seems to really kick up a fuss when I'm stressed out which only makes me more stressed but hey I will get there :) I can't wait till the 10th may when i get to hear little ones heart beat again hopefully at my midwife appointment, then my next scan is on the 16th june :) 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Angelique

So I know its pretty early, but I am fairly certain I have been feeling baby move.... at first I wrote it off as gas, but now after several times over a few days, I think it my baby. OK I hope it is... as I know What gas feels like, and this almost feels like someone touching my tummy from the inside.... very soft... sometimes kinda like a jerking movement like baby is swimming in circles LOL I get that when I lay on my tummy... always propped up with pillows, but I think baby can feel it. 

Anyway I just thought I would share..... Krissi I'm totally jealous of your Spain holiday.... the pics look lovely!! 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## krissi

Pielette happy 2nd trimester!!!!

I feel a bit behind at the mo would have been 13 + 2 but because they put me back I am still only 12+5!! Please dont let them put me back again at next scan I feel like I am having groundhog day!!

Bump is getting very big now and cant suck it in, look at least 15/16 weeks. Tummy keeps doing this wierd movements too like rippling although I cant feel anything do you think its pumpkin?

One more sleep and then I am home and I cannot wait holiday has been a nightmare and although I definatelyy needed it as I was so stressed I now need to get back to normal and sort out job and home xx


----------



## krissi

Happy 13 weeks Angelique xx


----------



## Darling

Just spoken to the hospital. Apparently my bloods went to Bristol so I won't know until next week now! Ffs! I just want to hang my head and cry! I thought this would be over by now not hanging over me on holiday! Grrr! Sorry girls I'm just so p*#sed off!


----------



## Angelique

Thanks Krissi!!! Almost to trimester 2!!!! 

Darling I'm so sorry to hear they messed up sending ur blood's, or so I assume they did... grrrr!!! I pray they get this resolved quickly for you!! Hugs!!!!


----------



## Darling

Thanks Angie! Awesome! You can feel baby moving?? How cool is that??!' xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Babylove - love your pics! I have no sex drive at all really feel quite sorry for hubby but im just too tired with the pregnancy and two other children to run around sex is at the bottom of my list of priorities atm! Told him get used to it wont get no better when we have a newborn and a toddler! haha

Sweetbuthyper - my next scan is the 16th June too! YAY scan buddy...what time is yours mine is 1.30pm and will you be finding out the sex? In fact thats a question to all you lovely ladies will you be finding out the sex? I defo will be, although i would love a suprise i need time to rearrange bedrooms etc and sort through Rileys clothes if we have another boy. 

Shana hope your feeling better soon hun xxx

Darling - so sorry you have to wait another week i would feel the same. Thinking of you and hope you have a wonderful holiday, try not to worry, you know the results deep down xxx

Pielette - wow 2nd Tri! I cant wait to join you on sunday!

Krissi - fingers crossed pumpkin has had a growth spurt and they put you forward a week again! x


----------



## Pielette

Thanks krissi! It feels very weird to be officially 2nd trimester, but very good too! I'm having ripples too, every now and then I look down and one side of my belly is doing a little ripple :happydance: 
Ooh Angie you can feel bubs moving? How cool! I can't wait till I feel something!

Oh Darling how bloody ridiculous! Talk about make you worry some more! Still, it's true that you know what those results are deep down, try and keep positive :hugs: I know how hard it must be though.


----------



## Darling

Thanks girls. I'm usually a pretty strong character but lately I seem to be losing the fight a little. I'm very weepy all the time and I feel so lonely. I have some personal problems and I really feel a void where a strong mother/daughter relationship should exist. She tries but she's so limited. She actually told me not to worry about it in such a blasé manner that I felt so stupid for telling her. She doesn't grasp what's going on a lot of the time. Anyway, so I guess what I'm really saying is thank you. The support on this thread is inspiring. I will seek you all out on FB etc, I'm just not in a good place at the moment. It will pass. Didn't realise when I booked this holiday how much we would need it. Anyway you girls are terrific and thanks again.


----------



## krissi

Aww Darling thats awful hunni xx next time you are feeling low text me and I we can have a chat xx always here for you girls xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

aww darling, like krissi said we are all here for you.

Hopefully this holiday will be the medicine you need xxx


----------



## Darling

Thanks girls. I really do appreciate that. I think my hormones aren't helping lol! 

Well ladies now we're all either in or bordering on second trimester perhaps we should move our thread to Second Tri? If so we need to settle on a name for our thread. Let's come up with 3 or 4 and we can just vote. Personally I'm not worried what we call it but if we're all not worried we won't come up with a name. Previous suggestions welcome. 

My daughter is already brainstorming for names! So gar we've got Charlie and Lola lol and Sodo??? No idea. Nersius was also mentioned... 

Xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

im rubbish at thinking of fun names (look at my user name and that took me forever!). Defo a good idea though.

I asked in an earlier post but no one has repied so will ask again: -

What sex do you think you will have? and Will you be finding out babys sex at 20 week scan?

I think im having a boy and will defo be finding out x


----------



## babylove719

Hi girls how are you all? 

I am well. It occured to me this week that I haven't gained any weight as of yet but that it's surely going to start coming on soon! Before our bfp I was excersizing alot, going tothe gym for classes as well as running several miles at a time ... Since the bfp I've done nothing lol well aside from an easy walk now and then. Oh and a bike ride last week. So I figured I better do those active things more frequently as I'd really like to gain what I need for baby but not alot of excess. So yesterday my doggie and inwent for a brisk walk and I am sore today!! Lol :wacko: 

Re: group names : some of the suggestions I remember were.... pumpkin bumps, expecting pumpkins, pumpkin bumpkins ... There were others that involved October but we are not all due in October so I think we should leave that out. I like "the pumkin bump club" or somehow like that. 

Re gender:: we are definitely finding out gender!!! It's not scheduled yet but that appointment should be somewhere around the last week of may or fist week of June for me. I don't have a very strong feeling about what I'm having other than my hope for a girl but I think I'm trying to convince myself it's a boy so that I can get used to the idea lol. 

As far as baby names, we haven't discussed any. Of course I have MY lists but I haven't shared them with DH yet. We might just wait until we know what it is so we only have to worry about one lie of names lol. One thing I've noticed tho, is that my favorite names for both boy and girl are on the top of the "most popular" lists!!! I didn't know that when I chose them, in fact I actually thought they were more on the unique side but apparently not for babies born in recent years. So idk what we'll do about that 

I'm soooooo jealous of you ladies on vacations!!!!!!!! I want to take a trip so much!!!!!


----------



## krissi

I am unsure of the name to but we are all gue in the autumn so maybe that could be a theme?

I think I am having a boy I have done since BFP and I will definately be finding out!!


----------



## Angelique

I will be finding out for sure, in fact I read that gender is distinguishable at 14 weeks with a good scan tech, and there is a place near me that does gender check scans for 45$. Sounds like a deal to me!! LOL but idk if I will go that rout or not. 

I keep thinking I'm having another girl, but then doubts creep in and I think its a boy, so idk. 

As for group names, I'm kinda partial to the pumpkin gang


----------



## krissi

Anything with Pumpkin is fine with me as that has been little ones nickname from the start although we call him/her by the name we are using most the time now as it is the same for both girl or boy just different spelling lol!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

hi friends. really sick that is why I havent been posting much!! sorry I have been mia, I have 5 days till I test. really nervous.


----------



## pink sparkle

Krissi - not long now be back on home land! YAY xxx

Shana - sorry youve been under the weather, hope your feeling a bit better now regarding oh, and good luck for testing i will be keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Darling

Shana - hope its morning sickness being caused by the stickiest bean there ever was.. kinda two weeks overdue kinda sticky!!  Fingers and toes and everything else crossed for you honey!

Girls - Shall we just go for the Pumpkin Patch? I like Pumpkin Gang too but I like the double P aliteration in Pumpkin Patch.. Its catchy!

Feeling better today. Spoke to a dear friend today who has a friend who is a healer. I'm seriously considering getting some just to clear all that negative energy I've been carrying around over the years. Today was a good day. I got some support from two really good friends. I told one about the positive test and she was really supportive. She's the only person (other than you guys of course!) I've told. Isn't it amazing how we can share things with each other on here that we wouldn't even share with close friends? I know there's something to be said for anonymity but since we're all FBing (yes I will sort that out soon - I think its my privacy settings thats why no-one can find me) we're not so anonymous now. We're all sharing a very personal journey and what makes this so special is that we all talk most days. Even best friends you may see only every week and even then you're not both pregnant (except my bf of course cos I'm greedy hehehe!!) You guys are fantastic and we're all really lucky to have this support network in place so early on. To think we have shared this practically from the point of our bfp's.

I got sunburnt yesterday. I'm stripey. Maybe I should alter my username to 'Stripey' Lol. My friend is gorgeous and brown long blonde hair in a french plait absolutely not a clue how lovely she is... Bitch!! :rofl:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks ladies!!! the wait is kiling me, things are better with oh, but I am just trying to take it easy.


----------



## Angelique

So.... either allergies are kicking my butt, or I am getting sick.... I feel like crap =(


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies, how are you all? 
I'm watching the royal wedding and haven been since about 8 this morning, I've loved it! She looks beautiful. 
Well we're going to be spending our four day weekend seeing friends and perhaps doing some painting! Going to nip out to get some paint samples. We're going to be redecorating the lounge and our nursery. Very excited! 
We're going to be finding out the sex as well, there's no way we have the willpower not to find out. But I have no gut instinct on which team we are. My mum is positive it's a girl but I've no idea why!
Krissi are you back from Spain yet?

Glad you're feeling a little better Darling! 
How are you doing Shana? Really got my fingers crossed for you!

Oh poor you Angie with the allergies. I've really been struggling with headaches the past couple of weeks and it really does make me feel awful. I plan on getting to Boots this weekend and getting some of the 4Head stick.


----------



## pink sparkle

Me too been watching the wedding all day! Very very proud to be British! Just waiting for the balcony kiss!

One of my close friends who has two boys already and sufferred from many miscarriages had her sexing scan yesterday and found out shes team pink! Im so thrilled for her was in tears. It was defo her last baby and said that she would feel a tiny bit incomplete not having a girl so you can imagine how happy she has that shes getting a pink bundle. My lil sis has today found out that shes having a girl too, shes over the moon! Shes only 14 weeks but had to have an emergency scan as shes had lots of bleeding but baby is all fine. I guessed girl from her scan pic based on the nub theory ...well chuffed i got it right! x


----------



## Leeze

Hello everyone

I had a few days to catch up on so I'm gonna say sorry in advance if I miss anything!! OH and I had a lovely relaxing few days in the countryside, it feels strange to be back in a big dirty city now!!

I don't mind re a name - I like the idea it has pumpkins in it - so probably either pumpkin gang, pumpkin buddies, pumpkin patch or pumpkin bumpkins

Darling - sorry to hear you're going through a rough time honey. :hugs: Feels like there's a lot on for you at the moment. I really relate to the mother/daughter thing you mention - I sometimes wonder why I expect something different from mine and then keep getting the same every time! Sounds similar, in the way that she just isn't supportive of me at all whenever I've got any difficulties, she just brushes it off or tries to say something to make it better. What I'd really love is for her to say "Oh honey, that sounds tough - would you like to talk about it?" - but I've realised with her it's more about her need to feel she's got a strong and competent daughter and she can't cope when I'm upset about stuff because it makes her upset - and most of the time now I go to my friends for support. Which probably then means I then exclude her from stuff and I also contribute to the distance between us. What I know for sure is that I want something different for me and my child/ren.

Angie - how exciting that it feels like the kicking is starting! I can't wait for that to happen!!! :hugs:

Babylove - I keep thinking I'm going to have a boy too and secretly I think it's because I'd prefer a girl and so I think if I tell myself it's a boy then I'll be prepared either way! :hugs:

Pielette - I've been watching a bit of the royal wedding too - I agree she looks beautiful and they make a really cute couple, look like they genuinely love each other. Happy decorating!! :hugs:

Shana - fingers crossed this is your sticky bean month! I hope the sickness is a good sign!! :hugs:

My next scan is 20th June and we definitely want to find out the gender. I can't wait to see our little one again!!! 

Hi to everyone else - sorry if I've missed anything!! We've got a party in our street this afternoon so I'm going to get some food ready now to take down

Catch you all soon!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Aw - Pink Sparkle - that's a lovely story about your friend!! :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

wow only 3 days left!!!!


----------



## Angelique

Today.... I am the grumpiest..... crankiest, most miserable pregnant lady around. I'm cramping and at work, and nobody will cover me. I have decided to quit. I'm hurting, I'm sick, and I am mad.... grrrrrr


----------



## pink sparkle

Angelique - good for you hun and make sure you give them all a piece of your mind too! xxx 

Im sure that they have been trying to get you to quit! Over here you could sue them.

Hope you feel much better once you get home and put your feet up. Big hugs hun xxx


----------



## Leeze

I agree with Pink Sparkle - Angie, they sound like really mean employers and if they won't allow you to prioritise your health and your baby then you're well out of there!!! I hope you get some rest time soon xx :hugs:


----------



## Pielette

Can only echo what the other ladies have said Angie, get yourself out of there! They have done nothing to support you and employers should make a pregnant woman and her bubs a priority.
On a different note, my hubby just let me buy our first little something for bubs - bought two tiny little hats in Asda! They're cream and one says 'I love mummy' and the other says 'I love daddy'. :happydance: Only £1.75. Just a little something to quash the need to clear out baby shops for a little longer!


----------



## Leeze

Pielette - those hats sound adorable!!! At the moment I'm having much more fun buying lots of maternity clothes off ebay than thinking about baby clothes, to be honest!!! I think once we have a new place to move into and a nursery then I'll be out there buying some bits for bub too!

How is everyone today? I'm feeling great today, have had lots of sleep this week with being off work and generally feeling a lot more relaxed about being pregnant. Not looking forward to going back to work on Tuesday though! It's much easier to be off and sleep for 9-10 hours a night and not have to worry about all the responsibilities that work brings! 

Shana - how are you feeling? Are you testing tomorrow? Good luck

:hugs:


----------



## krissi

Hi girls sorry my phone unsubscribed me to the thread!! Just a quick one to say all ok will update more from laptop later!!


----------



## Angelique

Thanks ladies!! I can't stand that place, and decided that Saturday was my last day. I will not be going back. I decided that this morning, I have a kidney stone, and I made a comment about it on fb and a girl I work with had nothing to say except, of course its truck Monday. .. what a jerk!! So see..... let them do the truck without me.


----------



## Angelique

Oh, and Pielette, I can't wait to buy baby stuff. But I can't find anything gender neutral around here. Its all pink or blue. I see the doc Thurs maybe I will get a peek at baby and can finally know! 

Krissi, glad You are back from holidays safe! And Leeze, I know exactly what you mean about the sleep and how good it feels, and how much less stress there is. 

Shanna, can't wait to see test results!!


----------



## Angelique

Oh, and Pielette, I can't wait to buy baby stuff. But I can't find anything gender neutral around here. Its all pink or blue. I see the doc Thurs maybe I will get a peek at baby and can finally know! 

Krissi, glad You are back from holidays safe! And Leeze, I know exactly what you mean about the sleep and how good it feels, and how much less stress there is. 

Shanna, can't wait to see test results!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

omgosh one more day!! I dont know abou tyou but I am so dang anxious!!!


----------



## Hunkdorey

Hi Ladies!! :wave:

Just found this thread and wondered if I could join you?? My name is Jacqueline and I am also expecting my little bundle at Haloween! I'm so excited!!

Don't know what else there is to tell, but just feel free to ask x


----------



## pink sparkle

Just wrote a big long response and stupid laptop goes and plays up and i lose it all!

Welcome Hunkdorey x

Angelique - what an awful thing to write on your status, if i wrote here what i think of her i would be kicked off the site! Your better off out of that awful place. 

How exciting for thursday, be great if they tell you the sex. Ive got about six weeks until my next scan and its going to drag so slow. If i could book somewhere for 14 weeks to tell me the sex i would but i think they only do it from 16 weeks so i may as well just wait until my 20 week scan. 

Krissi - will you be asking at your scan if they can tell? (not sure how many weeks you will be). My sis just found out at 14 weeks.

Hi to everyone else sorry not responded to everyone x


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone :hi:

welcome HunkyDory :flower: - re you anywhere near Glasgow? I lived there for a while, I love that city and have still got some good friends there! Tell us a bit about you - is this your first baby? how old are you? anything about your TTC journey you want to share? There's a page somewhere with a bit about each of us - I can't remember who put it together but one of the others will probably remember!!

Angie - that's great that you're not going back to that job - and you don't have to put up with any of their crap any more!! 

Kriss - how was the holiday? are you feeling very refreshed now?

Shana - let us know as soon as you test - I'm all excited for you!!

I'm so excited about being at 14 weeks tomorrow!! 2nd Tri - here we come!! On the other side, I'm not so excited about going back to work tomorrow after 11 days off!!! At least it's a short week!!

I've just heard that Osama Bin Laden has been killed - wow - this is big news, isn't it? I bet for you guys in the States particularly this will be a day that you remember. 

Bye for now :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Pink Sparkle - I've got 6 weeks till my next scan too!! Mine's on Monday 20th June - when is yours? Are we going to be scan buddies again? :happydance:


----------



## Pielette

Welcome Hunkdorey! :hi: Nice to have you with us!

Ooh Angie maybe you'll find out on Thursday then! So exciting! I'm toying with getting a private scan to find out gender but I think I'll try to remain strong until the 20-week one, then if bubs isn't co-operative we can get one after. It's actually a bit of a shame that in the UK we only normally get two opportunities to see our little ones before they're born. But trying to save the pennies!

Shana - so exciting, can't wait to hear! Good luck hunny!

I know Leeze, it floored me! Couldn't believe it! Big well done to the US, one less evil man in the world. I just can't believe they managed it though, after so long of him evading them. I thought it would never happen.

What's everyone up to today? I'm facing a load of organising of clothes and the bedroom. Really can't be bothered but it has to be done. I slept in till 11 (second day in a row, my God this pregnancy is taking it out of me!). Hubby's gone to see his Mum and Dad - he's going to be lugging stuff around in their house so I said I'd stay home, I'd just be twiddling my thumbs. He's going to be telling his mum today about our pregnancy - his mum has some mental health issues so she's been in a hospital for around 2 years, just moved out to a care home. So we're often on eggshells on what to tell her, just in case it causes more of a decline. Very difficult.


----------



## Hunkdorey

Leeze said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> welcome HunkyDory :flower: - re you anywhere near Glasgow? I lived there for a while, I love that city and have still got some good friends there! Tell us a bit about you - is this your first baby? how old are you? anything about your TTC journey you want to share? :

Hi! Yea, I live in a place called Greenock - just about 40 mins west of Glasgow. Love it in the city!! This is my first baby, it wasn't planned, and I'm 28, will be 29 when LO arrives. Although I say it wasn't planned, we weren't really being careful with the BC - as in, not using any!! lol, or maybe we would use something, but only for the final arrival - sorry, is that TMI?? :blush: 

We always knew we would want to have a baby at some point, but wanted to wait until I had finished uni and had moved up the career ladder a wee tiny bit. It's all ok though, I earn a decent enough wage, cant complain at all and OH has a great job. Just a couple of years ealier than planned but I could not be happier - on :cloud9:

As for my pregnancy journey, I dont have any complaints really. Not had any sickness or anything. Just tiredness, really lethargic and my mammaries have been oh-so-tender as well as increasing at an unbelievable rate!! OH loves it!:haha:

So how is everyone else?? Sorry if I waffled on a bit there, just too happy!! x


----------



## Leeze

Pielette - I know what you mean about only having 2 opportunities to see our bubs before they're born - I think if I had my way I'd be getting a scan done every week!!! :haha: It's really tempting to get a private one done, isn't it? But, like you say, need to save our pennies as there will be plenty of things we need to buy in the coming months/years!!! That's a tough one for you re your OH's Mum and not wanting to cause her any set-backs - hopefully she'll take it well :hugs:

I'm having a lazy day (again!) - did aim to get up at 8.30 today so that getting up tomorrow for work wouldn't be so much of a shock - but couldn't drag myself out of bed until 10! I think I'm going to dye my hair this afternoon - I haven't dyed it for about 3.5 months and I've got serious roots now. I know I was probably being over-cautious but I'm glad I waited. Otherwise I need to try to get on with some housework and getting things ready for going back to work tomorrow. 

Hunkydory - thanks for sharing, good to get to know you a bit better! :hugs: I've been to Greenock a couple of times, actually! An old friend of mine used to live there - although she's in London now. Great that you're being so positive about being pregnant when it wasn't planned - I know for one of my friends that she found it really hard for the first few months because she didn't plan it. I know what you mean about the expanding mammories - I actually feel like mine are growing on a daily basis, I get a bit of a shock whenever I look in the mirror!! :haha:


----------



## pink sparkle

Leeze said:


> Pink Sparkle - I've got 6 weeks till my next scan too!! Mine's on Monday 20th June - when is yours? Are we going to be scan buddies again? :happydance:

Mines on the 16th June x


----------



## 9babiesgone

have some sad news on my part, nope I havent tested yet. Probably wont today. MY husband said last night that he hopes I amnot pregnant, bc he doesnt think we should have another right now. I was so upset, bc he should have told me he changed his mind, BEFORE WE HAD SEX on my ovulation day. He is making me so dang mad, like if you changed your mind, then why did you have sex with me unprotected?? why did you lead me to believe that you wanted to try right now?? UGGHG. so now I dont really know what to do. this was supposed to be a joyful day for me, and I was supposed to be testing for an but instead i am sitting here, so pissed off and upset.

good luck to the rest of you. I havent decided when Iam going to test, bc now if I am pregnant, my husband is going to be annoyed. :/

and the thing is we agreed to try again, so now this sudden change of his mind,after we already had unprotected sex really pisses me off. I can not change that fact now.


----------



## Hunkdorey

Leeze said:


> .
> 
> Hunkydory - thanks for sharing, good to get to know you a bit better! :hugs: I've been to Greenock a couple of times, actually! An old friend of mine used to live there - although she's in London now.

That's awesome - would be such a small world if I knew your friend! Haha! In fact, how old is she? If you dont mind me asking x

Yea, I always knew I wanted to be a mummy, would have done it years ago if my OH hadn't wanted to be so 'responsible' and wait til we could afford it and enjoy a lifestyle for a bit lol! Just cant wait til I get a proper bump - not just the flabby one I've been carrying around for years :winkwink:


----------



## krissi

Hi girls xx Scan Day tomorrow so excited this will be the third time I get to see my little pumpkin!! I cannot wait, I am still nervous but not as bad as last time. 

I wonder whether they will be able to see the sex of the baby!


----------



## Pielette

Shana - what the hell? He's just decided now that he doesn't want to try for another? After all you've been going through to get another little one, all the tests and the clomid, he's not interested anymore - oh my God I'm so angry for you! He should have thought of that before he tried with you, you can't make a baby on your own, he has half the responsibility. I'm all for couples talking things through if one of them is unsure and coming to a sensible decision, whatever that might be, but going ahead with something only to turn around and say 'Oh I didn't mean it' is a flipping joke. 
Has he answered any of those questions? Like, why did you go ahead and now have changed your mind? And why do you suddenly not want to have another?


----------



## 9babiesgone

he says he is afraid we can not afford it. but I was like seriously??? now you tell me this. when newborns are actually the cheapest, if you dont want all the fancy stuff. all you really need is diapers and clothes. and 2nd hand clothes are cheap!!! I am so pissed off, I have a feeling it isnt really about finances, but about something else, and of course you wait till after I am done doing clomid, going thru a ton of losses over the last 2 years, to say I dont want to do it anymore, I would have been on the iud, if he had told me this before. but HE AGREED to try!!! and yet I am the one holding the bags now. and wondering wtf!!!! It is so ridiculous. I am glad Iam not the only one that is pissed at this, bc this is blooddy ridiculous.!!!

IF I am not pregnant, I am going to get my iud right away, bc I dont want him to switch back and forth like this. again!!!!! but if I am, and I truly think I am, bc my period is due tomorrow but it doesnt look like it is coming, I am going to beat his ass, if he thinks I am going to be sad about this.


----------



## Pielette

Seems far too convenient a reason to me, finances. Don't get me wrong, it's incredibly important to be financially stable. But it's a bit of a joke to bring this up now after your losses - so that thought never occured to him during the other pregnancies? Or has something changed lately money-wise? 
Grr is all I can say. Don't let it ruin it though hunny, if you are pregnant then you make sure you cherish it, you've put yourself through an awful lot to get here (and does he comprehend that, by the way?).


----------



## 9babiesgone

I dont know. He has no idea how hard it is for me!! I am crying all morning bc of this!!!! BC I wanted to have a child with my own husband, and I knew he wanted one just as badly and now out of the blue all the sudden he blames finances. and our finances havent changed at all!!! so I Dont buy it!!!!!!


----------



## Pielette

I really feel for you hunny. Maybe it would be a good idea to take some time for yourself, lock yourself in the bathroom and take a long bath, leave him with the kids for a little bit. I think you need a bit of space after that bombshell, or as much as you can get anyway.


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks. I am going to make him do that when he gets home from work. I am so shattered!!!


----------



## pink sparkle

oh hun im so sorry for you that he has gone and thrown this at you. So not fair of him and your quite right to be angry at him. Im defo not sticking up for him at all but do you think maybe he has said this because hes scared of another loss and also worried about the effects that it will have on you. I hope im wording this right. Men arent always great with dealing with their emotions maybe this hard front he is putting up is because he trying to protect himself and maybe even thinking that by him saying this will take off the pressure if you did test negative. Obviously you know your hubby so i could be completely wrong. 

I still think you should test today and we can all celebrate with you. and i bet he woul d be over the moon regardless of what he says.

Lots of love and big hugs huni xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

krissi said:


> Hi girls xx Scan Day tomorrow so excited this will be the third time I get to see my little pumpkin!! I cannot wait, I am still nervous but not as bad as last time.
> 
> I wonder whether they will be able to see the sex of the baby!

They told my sister and she was only 14 weeks! xxx


----------



## Hunkdorey

Pink Sparkle - you just said exactly what I was struggling to find the words to say! 

I think, regardless of what your OH says, if you had your BFP he would be delighted! It could also be one of those things were, after you have wanted something so bad, when you finally get it, you get those little fears of 'am I ready for this?' etc?? I don't know if I'm articulating myself very well here, but I really do believe that men just aren't as good as saying what they REALLY mean when it comes to emotions. They just say the easier thing to say, even if it means they do not come across as well as they would like :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Hunkdorey said:


> Leeze said:
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Hunkydory - thanks for sharing, good to get to know you a bit better! :hugs: I've been to Greenock a couple of times, actually! An old friend of mine used to live there - although she's in London now.
> 
> That's awesome - would be such a small world if I knew your friend! Haha! In fact, how old is she? If you dont mind me asking x
> 
> Yea, I always knew I wanted to be a mummy, would have done it years ago if my OH hadn't wanted to be so 'responsible' and wait til we could afford it and enjoy a lifestyle for a bit lol! Just cant wait til I get a proper bump - not just the flabby one I've been carrying around for years :winkwink:Click to expand...

She's 38 (same as me) - but hasn't lived there for about 20 years now!! :haha:


----------



## pink sparkle

Just thinking about you girls and hoping that Darling is having a fab holiday! x


----------



## Hunkdorey

Aah, it would mean she had left when I was 8, lol!! Don't think my circle of friends what that large at that age!!!

I have a question to everyone - when did/do you expect to feel your baby moving?? Is it true that it will take me much longer because I already have that bit of extra padding??


----------



## Leeze

Shana - I think the other girls are talking a lot of sense on this one!! Firstly, it's pretty unfair of him to say this to you knowing what you've been through - but I wonder if a lot of this is about him struggling with the possibility of another loss and more emotional ups and downs? If it was me I'd probably take a few hours space then try and have another chat when we'd both had a bit of time to think about things. :hugs:

Krissi - another scan tomorrow - that is so exciting!!! That would be amazing if they can tell you the gender tomorrow! I'm a bit jealous - I want another scan and I want to find out the gender!!!!!!!!! 6 weeks is too long to wait!!!! Let us know how you get on. How was your holiday, by the way? :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

I think if it's your first pregnancy you normally feel the baby moving between about week 18 and 20? I think that's what I've read, anyway. It's my first pregnancy too so I'm very excited to find out!!! :happydance:


----------



## pink sparkle

Hunkdorey said:


> I have a question to everyone - when did/do you expect to feel your baby moving?? Is it true that it will take me much longer because I already have that bit of extra padding??

Im overweight have been since i had dd (10 years ago:wacko:) i dont think weight has anything to do with it. I think sometimes its easier when you have had previous pregnancies as you know what your feeling. Around this stage it can feel a lot like wind or bubbling (thats the best way i can describe it) i dont feel kicks. Tbh i didnt feel kicks until around the 18-20 week mark in both my previous pregnancies. I think everyone is completely different. You hear stories of really slim ladies not even knowing they are pregnant until they give birth so think it depends on the baby too could have a quiet one and also depends on their position. 

Take it from a fellow momma with extra padding...you will feel your baby move just fine :thumbup:


----------



## Angelique

LOL I have plenty of extra padding and I'm actually very sure I have felt baby move. I felt it very early with both my previous pregnancies so I'm not shocked. Its not concistant yet, but I feel it almost every night when I lay down


----------



## Waitress

Hi everyone,

I am just back from holiday and have read and caught up with everything. Still manic on the new house front but hopefully moving in next week so it will all be worth it.

Lying in the sun on holiday I was looking at my tummy and whilst I didn't see anything move, I definitely felt it - although I have pretty much convinced myself I was willing it to happen! I've been really fretting since being on the plane home - when I was away I had lots to think about and do but now I'm worried that everything is ok with the baby. I think I am going to book another scan - its been 3 weeks since my last one and I'm rubbish at the waiting thing.

I saw a friend who is 27 weeks pregnant on holiday - she is HUGE! I can't ever imagine having a great bump like that. My "bump" still isn't really a bump - just looks like I've got a bit wider and my boobs are huge. The midwife said I wouldn't show properly for a while because I was quite fit when I conceived but its all making me worry.

Is anyone else still worried? I know Darling will tell me off when she reads this!:wacko:
:hugs:


----------



## krissi

I have quite a bump now it us obvious I am pregnant have a feeling I am going to be the size of a bus!! I am just all out front though and can still fit in my clothes as long as they go under bump!!


----------



## nypage1981

Hello, ladies! Is it too late to join? I have been on this forum for quite a very long time but just haven't belonged to an October due club yet! 

I am due October 19th, and having a boy! And its now sunken in:) I am pregnant. LOL.


----------



## pink sparkle

welcome nypage1981, congrats on your blue bump! I believe you are the first on our thread to know the babies sex!

Had a lovely day today with my mum and sister and the weathers nice too. Im pretty gutted though that ive been checking the weather for our week away (from next monday) and we are forecast rain everyday! So so so so so disappointed. Fingers crossed they have it wrong but knowing our luck it will be right and it will be a washout!


----------



## 9babiesgone

well guess what. everyone. I am knocked up!! MY gut feeling was right!!!! so excited.


----------



## pink sparkle

Shana - so so so so happy for you huni! YAY! xxxxx


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks pink! I am still early on but I work in radiology at the hospital so had to have a peek. I am impatient and my doctor doesnt do frequent ultrasounds! 

Am I understanding right...you just got a bfp now 9babies?


----------



## 9babiesgone

yes I was pregnant and due in october but I Lost it and these kind ladies let me stay, bcI am super close to them and didnt want to leave.


----------



## nypage1981

:( Oh, im sorry, but congrats!!! Just makin sure I was understanding correctly:)


----------



## 9babiesgone

its ok!! I have been thru a few losses while waiting to come back to th is thread with good news!!! 

I am glad to be here, and glad that they still think I belong. though due dates are far apart. LOL


----------



## babylove719

CONGRATS SHANA!! I'm thrilled for you! :happydance: 

Welcome nypage! I am SO jealous that you know the sex! I think you're now due earliest of all of us so we have a while before we get to find out! Booo! 

How are all the rest of you ladies? So glad u had a nice trip waitress! I am jealous! My dh and I were discussing taking a vacation this month but decided it would be too much going on with the fact that we're moving across the county in a few weeks!! Ahh! :wacko: :wacko: 

On another note, my birthday is next week! I can't beleive im gonna be 27 just when I finally got used to being 26! Lol.


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks for the welcome! Am I due close enough to Halloween do you think for this thread or do you think I may be due too early??

And my doctor doesn't due gender scans...just the normal 20 week level 2 ultrasound so that wouldn't have been until June 2nd for me originally! Thank goodness for working down the hall from ultrasound!


----------



## 9babiesgone

no you are fine!!!! You are more than welcome int his thread!! You are more welcome than I am, since you are due in october!! lol

:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

no you are fine!!!! You are more than welcome int his thread!! You are more welcome than I am, since you are due in october!! lol

:hugs:


----------



## babylove719

Oh you're more than welcome on this thread!!! The due date doesn't matter so much! Some of us are due end of october to early November, we're sorta spread out the more the merrier!! I should have my 20 week u/s & gender scan around the first week of June!! That will be my last appointment with my current doctor before we move! 

Where are you nypage? US or UK?


----------



## babylove719

Shana i like that u are due in January. One of the first babies of a brand new year!!!!! How exciting!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks babylove!! You are freakin awesome. I can not wait till january. My 2nd wedding anniversary is in january and a baby due It is such a great month!!


----------



## nypage1981

Yay a 2012 baby! That is super duper exciting huh? 

Babylove- I am in Usa...where are you moving to? 

I am happy about being due in october....but I love october and fall sooooo much im a bit sad that I will be out of comission for a bit of it...I get C section so know that i'll miss out on a lot. My 7 year old may not be too happy with that since it is her favorite time also! But, can't wait for my little pumpkin and I will hafta find a newborn halloween costume for first halloween:)


----------



## 9babiesgone

awwe that is so cute. YOu will have two october babies. My first child who is 3 was born in october. such a great month. congrats!!!

I am so excited about a 2012 baby!! It is so cool!! and MY kids will finally get another sibling. kinda nervous bc I was on clomid, so hopefully just one in there. lol. twins is a big thing. LOL


----------



## babylove719

I'm moving from Florida to Connecticut. I grew up in CT and so did my hubby and our families all still live there. I moved to Florida with him 5 years ago when he was in the Navy he was stationed here! We always said we would move back "home" to start our family so it's finally time but it's going to be a tough move! We've grown to like it alot here! But I CAN'T imagine being so far away from all the family when we have a baby. And plus it's the FIRST grandchild on both sides so they'd kill us if we stayed away lol!! 
What part of the country are you in?


----------



## nypage1981

I am in Minnesota! I agree with your move though. I couldnt move away from my family now that i've got children. I think I should have before kids though for a while! But oh well. The grand parents love their grand children to death and that is their joy once they are past having kids home with them so you are doing them such a great thing! 

OH and I usually take a trip to Miami each year and stay in south beach but skipped this year because although I know drinking isn't necessary for fun in Miami- but we still do walk around with our drinkies and sit at the ocean with wine and stuff and Miami is kind of crazy so didn't feel like going this time. We just came back from Florida in March we took my 7 year old on her first trip and it was over spring break for her....wow was it busy! Fun though:)


----------



## krissi

Hi girls had scan today all was well they have put dates at 13+4 instead of 13+5 (grrrr) so new EDD 04/11/11, feel like its going to end up at xmas at this rate but still all was fab and baby was flipping around.

Next scan 28/06 (lifetime away) so may have to have a private as not sure can hold out that long to find out gender!!


----------



## nypage1981

Can we see a picture of your new scan? Those are so much fun!


----------



## pink sparkle

I know it feels like i have to wait forever for mine, but im unsure now about finding out too early. My sis knowing at 14 weeks seems to early now. 20 weeks is halfway there and gives me something to look forward to. If i found out now omg would be forever until baby arrives (im trying to talk logical to myself but would probably still find out given the chance (Free chance) hehe)! I figure if i can hold out to 16 weeks i may as well wait another four and save myself £95.00. 

nyp - have you picked a name yet? x


----------



## nypage1981

No names Pink....I like girlie names a bit better so a boy is a challenge. 

I was totally going to wait for 20 weeks but yes, the girls at work did a little coercing me and it was fun excitement to do it with a bunch of friends who were super excited to see the baby so i went ahead. I agree though that it seems early to know! 

Love it though on Facebook when i announced boy I got a lot of ...wow, you are 20 weeks? You look small for that! hahaha. I wish!


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone - and a special big welcome to NYpage :flower: - how lovely of you to have joined this thread (and now I feel bad for not even suggesting it to you because we met in a TTC group :dohh: and this is such a lovely group to be part of). Anyway, you're here now and very welcome!!! :hugs:

Shana - how very very exciting to have got your BFP again!! Will you be getting any support from the Doctor with progesterone or anything? I'm keeping everything crossed for you that this one snuggles in tight very quickly and keeps a firm hold for the rest of the 9 month journey! :hugs:

Waitress - that's great you had a lovely holiday - and I think it's understandable to have little bits of worries about the little one growing inside you - even though it's so very very unlikely that anything will go wrong now - you can't help it sometimes (I still do it occasionally although mostly I feel like I'm settling into it now and relaxing). 

Krissi - great to hear that you had a good scan today :hugs: the whole dates thing is a funny one isn't it, because realistically any of us could easily be 2-3 weeks early or even a couple of weeks overdue - but I know psychologically it feels different!! I had the same with my early scan when they put me back 5 days, then at the next scan they put me forward again by 4 days!! At the end of the day, our bubs will decide when they want to come out!! 

Pink Sparkle - that sucks about the weather forecast for your break. Hopefully they've got it wrong!! Where are you planning to go? 

Babylove - watch out for the years passing by quicker and quicker every year!!! I remember 27 as being quite a significant age in terms of noticing my hangovers getting worse - and finding that suddenly I couldn't stay up till 1 or 2am and then feel ok for work the next day!! those were the days!!! :haha:

I went back to work today after 11 days and 4 people immediately started staring at my tummy and going on about how big I am. I didn't know whether to be pleased or offended!!! :haha: I think partly it feels like it's a bit over-familiar to be saying things like that (a couple of them I'm close to so it feels ok, but the other 2 I don't know that well and I felt quite sensitive about it). I don't think I'm going to be one of these Mums-to-be that is happy about people rubbing my tummy or anything like that - how do others feel about this? Maybe I'm being a bit hormonal or something!!! Help!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yep getting progesterone!!!! 
and have my first appt this week!!! woohoo!!


----------



## nypage1981

Good luck 9 babies! I just stopped my progeterone.....I couldnt let go it was soooooooo hard. 

LeeZE! I am so happy to see you! Hello, there! About the bump. I was just talking about how shy I am about my stomach because I feel like this early I should NOT have a bump, and I have a quite large one...so I don't like to show it off yet and feel like others think I shouldnt be showing yet. Its a hard transitional phase I think. I certainly do not want people touching it right now, how annoying. 

Have you got any bump pics?


----------



## Angelique

Well ladies, I have spent most of my morning in tears, I happened upon a nasty Facebook post about me, calling me fat and lazy and a hypochondriac. Now I will be the first to admit I'm not a skinny girl, but I don't see myself as fat either... well I didn't! Then for me being lazy..... I busted my butt every single day I worked in that horrible store. I came home sore and tired every night!!. I got more freight done than anyone else on the team!!! And she calls me lazy customer I missed truck Monday, intentionally customer I had no plans to return. And because I have a very painful kidney stone!!!! 
And to top it all off she is the one whining about how she is dying of cancer and has no insurance. BS!!!!! 

I'm sooooooo hurt by her words of spite and hate! I never did anything to her. 

So now I'm very conscious of my size, and the fact that my pants are tight and my shirts are tight in the chest.... 

I reported the post to Facebook and blocked her customer I don't need that crap.... but idk how to get past it


Sorry for being so negative....


----------



## Angelique

Ugh!!! And my dumb phone auto corrects for me sorry


----------



## 9babiesgone

UGGH WHAT A B WORD!!!! she is so out of line calling you fat and lazy. You are not fat, and definitely not lazy!! an very hard worker especially considering you are pregnant!! I woudlnt even be working at your stage!! wow I wish I could kick her for you. trust me you are not fat! dont let her evil words get to you!! whether she has cancer or not she is probably just jealous of you and turning it into an attack. what a low person. 

:hugs:


----------



## krissi

Angelique thats awful hunni I would be furious but i know its hard but ignore that person they are dicks!!

Leeze I am not good with people touching me, my cousin (whi is 27) kissed my bump yesterday and I was horrified!!


----------



## Leeze

Angie - what horrible things for her to have said. Sounds like she's definitely jealous and bitter - and got some serious problems if she thinks it's ok to say things like that. Goon on you for reporting her to facebook. I know sometimes it's hard not to take things to heart when people say mean things, but I try to remember that in these situations it's normally a reflection of someone else's mental state when they feel the need to be so mean about another person. Grrr :growlmad: she's made me angry. Another reason why you're so much better than that job honey :hugs:

NY - I haven't taken any bump pics yet, I don't really think there's much of a bump myself - it's more that I can't really hold my stomach in!!!! I was just saying to my OH though that maybe it would be nice to take some pics of the growing bump every few weeks to compare it!! 

Shana - that's great you've got a Doctor's appointment soon - they'd better take good care of you!!! 

Krissi - isn't it funny how people think it's ok to invade your personal space when you're pregnant. Already I can feel myself wanting to say "that's my stomach you're touching, it is still actually me, it's not the baby you're touching - and it's wrong that you're touching it!!!!"

I'm feeling really impatient today to have another scan!! It feels like the next 6 weeks are going to drag by!!!


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies! Wow I've missed a lot in the space of a couple of days!

Firstly... yay yay yay Shana! Congratulations! I'm so pleased for you! :happydance: Really glad they're going to put you on progesterone, that's fantastic. I tell you what, women's intuition always knows. I knew before I was going to take that test it was going to be positive, a deep down gut instinct. When's the due date?

Welcome nypage :flower: Lovely to have you with us! And congrats on the blue bump! I'm so desperate to find out the gender. My hubby suggested the other day that maybe when we find out we could keep it a secret from everyone else, I thought it was a great idea :haha: My mum's not included in that though, think she'd cry if I kept it from her!

Angie... oh my God words fail me. Just know that is complete and utter BS - people who say evil stuff like that are jealous and insecure and that was NOT about you. It was about her own problems. And of course clothes are a bit tight - you're pregnant not fat! You're growing a little person! Please don't let that evil cow bring you down :hugs:

I've noticed people starting to look at my belly too Leeze - I caught a whispered conversation between two of my pupils yesterday wondering if I'm pregnant, bless them, I know they didn't want to ask in case I'm not! I've also had a bit of belly rubbing; luckily only from my best friends and my mum which I'm fine with, but I can't say I'd like it from anyone else. Personal space and all that! 

Good news on the scan krissi, bless you they keep putting back days here and there! I'm sure bubs will catch up. 

Ooh enjoy babylove! I'm actually 28 but keep forgetting, the other day I almost said I was 27 and then thought no, there's something wrong with that... :haha:


----------



## Leeze

:hi: Pielette - cute re your pupils whispering about you - I think we're at the difficult point now where people are frightened to ask in case we've just put on a bit of weight!! I think I'm going to prefer it when I've got a serious bump where there's no question about it!!!

Has anyone else been buying lots of maternity clothes? I feel like I've become a bit obsessed this last week or so? I just put 2 suitcases of my pre-pregnancy wardrobe into my storage cupboard - and have almost got as much already in maternity clothes!! Nearly all of it I've got from ebay so I'm talking about £3-5 per item but I've got loads already and I keep getting more!! It feels so exciting though but I need to get a grip on it!!!


----------



## Angelique

Hi ladies, thanks so much for your support I'm feeling much better now and am able to put It in perspective. I don't remember who said she was an evil cow, but you sure were right. I just remind myself my hubby, and girls love me for who I am and that's what matters, and I know how much work I did there and don't feel a bit guilty. 

Anyway, I wish I was buying maternity clothes! I don't have a bump, just larger waist right now so my pants fit, but I'm getting there..... I go to the doctor tomorrow. Its likely they will send me for an ultrasound since I'm cramping so bad, and I have a kidney stone I'm sure he will wanna check out. Maybe I can get a peak at my pumpkin! I wanna know what I'm having!!! 

I'm laying on my heating pad at the moment, I did a lot of cleaning today, and coached softball, and I'm worn out and oh so sore. I think I can feel all the organs being rearranged LOL. But really I always feel everything on my back, so its probably muscles stretching and I happen to feel it there. 

Anyway, tonight I am tired but happy, gotta get to sleep to get up early and go help with teacher appreciation at my girls' school.


----------



## fimo

Hi Ladies
Sorry for not posting for a while. After my last scan, when they put me back two weeks I've been feeling like it's been groundhog day. Just when I thought I'd made it to 12 weeks, back we go again.

On the plus side I've got another scan tomorrow for 12 weeks again, so hopefully they will put me forward a few days. I'm feeling like a big flat bloater so I'm hoping that I'm further along so I dont feel as bad about my size. 

Didn't think that my clothes wouldn't be fitting this early on. Has anyone weighed themselves to see how much they've put on so far or is everyone giving up on that for the next 6 months?!!

Glad to hear that everyone seems to be ticking along nicely and its great news Shana.


----------



## Angelique

So I had my appt today, and once again baby was hiding... no heartbeat, they sent me to ultrasound, and I had to wait over an hour..... BUT I got to see Bubs trying to get its fingers in its mouth! It was so cute! Heartbeat is at 154, last time it was 170, but I hear its normal to have it slow some as you get farther along. 

Also, they put me ahead from 14+2 to 15+4!!! So it totally changes things and my due date jumps to October 23rd!! 

The tech tried to see gender but baby had its legs together, so no luck! Oh well... next visit is June 2. And I will be 19 weeks! Crazy!!!

I'm very happy


----------



## nypage1981

Leeze I have not bought any maternity outfits yet! I can't admit yet that my clothes don't fit:(

Angelique good news on the scan, your due date is close to mine!


----------



## Angelique

That's awesome! What is your date again? I'm still shocked over the move of the date but SO excited too!! Today was the first of the 3 scans where I could see baby clearly and it was so neat!!


----------



## nypage1981

I am due 19th. Keep getting moved and you will be before me!

I kjow how you feel though, had a can at work last week and saw it was a boy. And something that was a noticeable baby! So exciting to see they aren't a blob anymore. Although, I had a great 12 week one. Its my avatar pic.


----------



## Angelique

That is a great one!! I had one at 8 and 10 weeks but both were not fabulous. So I'm thrilled to see baby today! Soon as I can get back on my PC I will post pics. For now they are on Facebook.


----------



## Leeze

quick one from me as I'm at work

Fimo - I got put back by nearly a week at my early scan - and then they put me forward again at the next scan - so in the end I was only 1 day behind the original EDD!!!! Although I've been told the date won't change now!!! 

Angie - great you had a successful scan, looking forward to seeing pics 

Hi everyone else :hugs:

I'm going to a concert tonight so let's hope it's not really busy as I'm not keen on being in packed spaces at the moment and particularly not looking forward to the possibilty of lots of drunk people around!!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Angie - great news about the scan, saw your pics on fb ...so lovely! Yay at being put forward, will you get a u/s at your next appointment? x

Leeze, hope you have a fab night tonight huni, try not to worry too much and enjoy...but i know what you mean! I go to see take that in june and i should have a bump by then (hurry up bump). Luckily though i booked seated tickets just incase i was pregnant! If i had booked standing tickets i doubt i would be going x

Hey everyone else hope your all well x


----------



## fimo

Hi All

Had scan today. All went well but baby was feeling stubborn! Baby had his/her back and bum to the front so they had trouble getting a good view. They got there after some jiggling around and everything was all ok. They kept my date the same -14th Nov, so that means I'm a month behind some of you guys!

Still I feel like I can finally allow myself to relax and start enjoying this.


----------



## krissi

Fimo my date went back to 04/11 so only 10 days behind me hun xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Fimo - glad your scan went well xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

The strangest thing is happening i can feel this baby moving only started yesterday but never felt baby so much this early. Could really feel it wriggling around. Seems to be curled up on my right side so think that may be why? then was woken up in the night by ds (teething) and couldnt get back to sleep because i could feel the movement so much. Obviously a lovely lovely feeling but really dont want to be kept up in the night at this stage ...need my sleep lol! 

Anyone know when Darling is back? Im desperate to pick her brain about the weather in cornwall! Hope shes had good weather fingers crossed we get a couple of sunny days.


----------



## krissi

Wow pink sparkle that's amazing I can't wait to feel pumpkin moving but with you on needing sleep xx


----------



## pink sparkle

So ive been looking into the nub theory, but defo cant see any nub on my scan pic, saw a post about the skull theory. More prominent forehead if its a boy and more sloping for a girl (Apparently) well i was already pretty sure im having a boy and now im positive its a boy as my bubs looks like he has a real promient forehead!

Hope everyones having a great weekend x


----------



## Darling

Hi ladies! Couldn't get any Internet or a decent mobile signal in Cornwall... but in spite of the huffy, heartless woman who I put to so much trouble to find out my results from the lab (she actually FORGOT to chase the lab and forgot to phone me and had no idea who I was when I rang despite being the very woman who took me into the office to tell me about the false positive in the first place!) I got the all clear!!!! I am soooo happy and Cornwall was amazing!

How is everyone doing? I have a huge bump now!

I am feeling baby moving and have been since last Sunday. I think it's because the uterine wall is thinner in subsequent pregnancies.


----------



## Darling

What have I missed? 

Shana did you have any luck this month?


----------



## krissi

Darling welcome back!! So pleased you got the all clear hunni xxx


----------



## Darling

Thanks Krissi! Such a relief. 
How was your holiday? Xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey Darling, welcome back! Weve missed you!

Fab news on the all clear you must be so relieved now that you can put it all behind you and enjoy your pregnancy. So glad you had a great holiday too, were heading to cornwall in the morning, how was the weather for you? Weve been keeping an eye on the forecast...which isnt promising! Fingers crossed they are wrong! x


----------



## Darling

Thank you hun. It wasn't great but we still had a great time. Wehad a couple of nice days. Whereabouts are you going? I highly recommended Padstow and Rock and Trevone Bay - absolutely breathtaking! Xxx


----------



## krissi

My holiday was ok thanks Hun relaxing but not what I had hoped!!


----------



## Leeze

Wahay - Darling - that's great news about getting the all clear :happydance: - good to have you back. Shana got a BFP - she's going to the Doc's this week to get started on the progesterone I think

Pink Sparkle - that's really interesting about the forehead theory - funny because I keep thinking I'm going to have a boy and mine has quite a prominent forehead too! Can't wait to find out! Have a lovely time in Cornwall

Well, I've decided I'm not going to any more gigs/concerts in the foreseeable future unless I can get a seat or be in an accessible platform!! It was too stressful really, so busy and lots of people trying to shove past with armfuls of beer! We found what we thought was a quiet spot at the side but it didn't really help! We ended up leaving a bit early as it was a bit much!

I've just dyed my hair for the first time in nearly 4 months so am feeling really pleased with myself!!! Got a bit of a boring afternoon ahead of me catching up on chores - but going out for some yummy Turkish food this evening with some good friends. How's everyone today? :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Hello ladies. Happy mothers day to any mommies or mommies to be in the US!


----------



## berniegroves

Hi Everyone, 
I haven't been on here for ages, things have just been so hectic. 

How is everyone, i hope all your bumps are coming along nicely! 

I am 16 weeks and 3 days now and am doing well. Can't wait for the 20 week scan to see if we can find out the sex! 

Hope you are all good
xx


----------



## Darling

Leeze - thanks doll. Hair cut and roots done on Friday! Thank god I am just looking scary at the moment! I just need a Croydon face-lift and a Louis Vitton knock-off to complete the look!!

Shana - AWESOME !!!!! Congratulations girl! 

Pink Sparkle - have a great time in Cornwall honey!

Krissi - why was the holiday not what you hoped for?

Anyone else returned to Pee Central? It's really irritating and meant to have gone but mine's come back and I always feel I need to go! Grr! 

Hi Bernie how are you? Xx


----------



## krissi

Yes I always need to go!! 

The girl u went with on hol just kept going out putting it about and boozing so spent a lot of time on my own!!


----------



## Leeze

Hi Bernie - good to see you :hi:

Krissi - that's a bit crappy about your friend - not really what you want on a relaxing holiday!

I'm peeing more in the night than any other time - the last couple of nights I've got up twice in the night. Mind you, I normally drink a lot of water during the day anyway so I tend to pee a lot during the day anyway! I thought it was meant to get worse as your pregnancy progresses - or is it meant to settle down in 2nd tri then get worse in 3rd?

Darling - funny idea about the Croydon facelift - I reckon this will be a look I adopt towards the end of the pregnancy and in the first few months/years of baby's life!! :haha:


----------



## Angelique

Ugh!!!! I feel like I am peeing every 5 minutes! Tonight alone I've gone 5 times in an hour! 

Happy mothers day to everyone... dunno if you celebrate it the same in the UK but its mothers day here. 

Tonight my dh is at work, and my youngest is sleeping in my bed....vehemently has gotten very clingy lately. I think she is trying to absorb as much mommy time as she can get before baby comes. She is a little worried.


----------



## Darling

Oh Angie bless her! It's understandable isn't it? My daughter is psyched and is a lot younger so sees it through rose-coloured spectacles. She is stockpiling all her old favourites that no longer fit like her pink converse trainers and toys she doesn't play with anymore. She woke me on Saturday announcing, "I'm so excited about having a baby Mummy!" I tried to explain that in five weeks we might be able to find out if its a boy or girl but she cut me off mid-sentence saying "...we'll have a baby hurray!!" Erm no Issy I'm afraid it takes a bit longer than that to make a baby! Lol. Bless her she thinks her birthday is in 10 days. It's 10 weeks away!

Leeze - I think even a Croydon facelift would be an improvement at the moment! Lol

Krissi - I had the same experience years ago and it drove me mad! She'd party all night (3am I'd more than had enough) spent the night with a different guy then she refused to leave the hotel until after 4pm! Needless to say our friendship was short-lived! :-D

Xxx


----------



## krissi

Is anyone else still getting morning sickness? Mine is improved but I am still sick 3-4 times a day :(


----------



## Angelique

Darling that's so cute! I love the little ones!! I wish we could still see the world the way they do.

Krissi, I never had morning sickness, but I am still having really strong food aversions. Some things I usually live just make me wanna gag! I'm also still extremely exhausted all the time.... thought that was supposed to fade.... maybe it will soon. 

After talking to a few people have said that their 3rd pregnancy was the hardest.... I know this one is for me... and it was for my sister and a close friend. Has anyone else heard of that?


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies, how is everyone? Feels like I haven't been on here for ages! Past few days have been a bit manic. We were at our friends' for the weekend for their little girl's second birthday which was lovely. The weekend went far too quickly as ever.
I'm still really suffering with headaches, yesterday was flipping awful and the only thing that got rid of it was going to bed. I feel shattered as well most of the time and just can't be bothered with work. No motivation whatsoever! I cannot wait till the end of July.
Oh some lovely scan pics everyone! Glad to hear you had a nice time in Cornwall Darling, and sorry to hear you're still feeling sick krissi. I hear it does last longer sometimes, hardly any comfort though I know. Have you tried the anti-sickness bands?


----------



## Darling

Hi Pielette, I had horrendous headaches in both pregnancies. It was a sign of anaemia for me. I used to have them for days sometimes a week. Paracetamol didn't touch it. Just drinks lots of water and speak to your midwife about it. Totally sympathise with you hun. Hope you feel better soon. X


----------



## babylove719

Wow how interesting, I have been getting headaches lately too!! it started last week every now and then, but over the weekend I swear I got a headache on saturday morning that just never went away! I still have it now! I tried naps and taking tylenol. Must be fate that today my "info for the day" from my "What to Expect when you're expecting" phone APP said the following: 
"The mucous membranes of your nose may also start to swell from all the pregnancy hormones circulating in your body, which are also increasing blood flow there. The result? Your nose probably already knows: pregnancy congestion, and possibly even nosebleeds. Unfortunately, the stuffiness may only get worse as your pregnancy progresses, but your practitioner will probably not prescribe any medications or antihistamine nasal sprays to help clear things up (but do ask if he or she recommends something else instead). You can safely try saline sprays or nasal strips, especially if the congestion takes a turn for the truly uncomfortable. A humidifier in your room and a little petroleum jelly dabbed under your nose may also help overcome the dryness associated with any congestion."

Maybe that will help someone with the headaches. I also looked it up in one of my books and it said to try hot or cold compresses/cloths on your forehead, eyes, or back of neck. I tried that and it felt pretty nice and made it better temporarily at least. Today I picked up some saline spray and I'm going to use that and a humidifier by my bed lol. I need to do something about these headaches!!! 

lol everything else is great, how are you ladies? We're all sort of writing here less often, for me it's just because there isn't a whole lot to report. I have my next doc appointment on Wednesday. I'm having some kind of test (another?!) lol and I SHOULD be hearing the heartbeat for the first time FINALLY!!  then after i see the doctor I plan to finally announce to all my "extended" friends on Facebook! :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Hello Girls,

my headaches started around 14 weeks bad. And my mS comes randomly now and sometimes its painful painful stomach cramping:( here I thought 2nd tri I would feel perfect and I feel awful!

Who finds out gender next? I know I found out boy at 15 weeks.......

Anyone feel like their bump is too big for how far ou are? I swear mine is growing out of control and I am embarrassed!


----------



## Angelique

Oh I wish I even had a bump! My baby, like my 2nd daughter is all in my back, and I can barely feel a bump at all, even laying down. And I know I'm not a skinny thing at all, but I thought I'd have something!! My jeans still even fit, probably cuz of the 10 pounds I have lost. Idk, but with my last pregnancy I was 7 months and my sister who was 4 months was larger than me. I suspect this to be the same.


----------



## krissi

Headaches are the worst I wake with them most days and they last all day. My midwife said migrainesin pregnancy are common and I have to say some of my headaches border as migraines and light makes them so much worse. Paracetamol does help but surely I cant take that every day!!

Happy Birthday Whitney!!! xxxxx

I am off pram shopping today so excited!! It will be kept at my mums though as very superstitious and dont want anything in the house but this one is on sale from £400 to £180. My cousin has offered me her Quinny but it looks so uncomfortable for baby or am I just being old fashioned?!


----------



## Darling

Angelique said:


> Oh I wish I even had a bump! My baby, like my 2nd daughter is all in my back, and I can barely feel a bump at all, even laying down. And I know I'm not a skinny thing at all, but I thought I'd have something!! My jeans still even fit, probably cuz of the 10 pounds I have lost. Idk, but with my last pregnancy I was 7 months and my sister who was 4 months was larger than me. I suspect this to be the same.

Don't like you no more! "Sniff" I look fat and about 6 months pregnant already!


----------



## krissi

I look massive too!! I can still get in my size 12 clothes but bottoms only lol!! My bump is there but I feel frumpy!!


----------



## Darling

Krissi - we had a Quinny for our daughter. Nice little buggy actually very comfortable and like most buggies great if you only intend to have one child. I would recommend the Phil & Ted's; quite simply the most practical buggy on the market. Very versatile for a growing family, stylish, available in lots of colours, most importantly very, very easy to maneovre and slimline so it's very easy to get in and out of narrow shop doorways. I would say take the Quinny or put your money towards a P&T. You can buy a doubles kit if you have #2 and a buggy board for #3! Exciting eh? My faves are the pink for girls and the lime for boys. I have the black and I'd love to go and buy a pink or lime but there's nothing wrong with the one I've got.


----------



## krissi

She wants £150 for it x


----------



## Darling

Oh! How old is it? We paid £300 for our P&T second hand and it was immaculate. Best £300 I ever spent. It came with the doubles kit and cocoon. Good luck whatever you decide.  xx


----------



## krissi

I have gone for the mothercare extreme it comes with car seat and everything £180 reduced from £400!! So excited but felt very surreal shopping for prams!!


----------



## Darling

Lol. It's all fun and games! ;-)


----------



## nypage1981

Glad im not the only one who feels 6 monhts along already! Somewhat embarrassing.....

For the U.K. ladies- I believe the Moses Baskets are common over there...they are a little bit here too, but I just am not sure what they are for....can you tell me what their purpose is? 

Krissi- weird about waking up with headaches...i do too and it reminds me of the days I had too much wine the night before!


----------



## Angelique

Darling said:


> Angelique said:
> 
> 
> Oh I wish I even had a bump! My baby, like my 2nd daughter is all in my back, and I can barely feel a bump at all, even laying down. And I know I'm not a skinny thing at all, but I thought I'd have something!! My jeans still even fit, probably cuz of the 10 pounds I have lost. Idk, but with my last pregnancy I was 7 months and my sister who was 4 months was larger than me. I suspect this to be the same.
> 
> Don't like you no more! "Sniff" I look fat and about 6 months pregnant already!Click to expand...

Ah but keep in mind that carrying in the back is actually quite painful, baby feels like its sitting right on my spine. And when I tell ppl I'm pregnant they just look at me like.... uh huh sure.. 

I have a bit of a tummy, so I guess I can let it stick out and pretend its baby, but uhhh, then I would feel weird LOL. 

Anyway I'm jealous of you ladies who look pregnant!!!


----------



## nypage1981

I cant quite say mine is all baby yet! I had some extra fluff on my tummy at first so now baby is just pushing that out. How lovely! Lol. ....is your Heart beat a bit harder to find as well Angelique because its back so far? 

I have this fluffly bump sticking out....but still no weight gain! Seems odd! Guess baby is upping my metabolism a bit so thats cool.


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone!!

Someone gave me their seat on the train today so I think my bump is definitely becoming more noticeable!! It seems to have somehow really grown overnight - my OH even commented on it when he came home from work this evening! It's funny because the main thing it feels like to me is that my stomach muscles don't work anymore so I can't hold my tummy in!!!

I'm still getting a bit of nausea, but it's mainly after eating a big meal or if I smell something bad. I haven't had any actual sickness. My main complaint is waking up once or twice each night to pee and sometimes taking a while to get back to sleep.

I'm not sure who's next to find out the gender? When's everyone's next scans? Mine's 20th June

:hugs:


----------



## Angelique

Nyp, yes, its been impossible to find actually, which is why I have gotten to have so many ultrasounds. Which I love, but hearing the doc say 10 and 14 weeks and no heartbeat, was scary!! Doc doesn't seemed concerned that I have no bump, and did say that I have a very tipped uterus, and the ultrasound tech said the placenta is in the back of that tipped uterus. 

Anyway, my next appointment is on the 2nd of June. I expect my 20 week scan to be right in there or the next week. I can't wait, but I'm ask soooooo scared they are gonna say Its a boy that I almost don't wanna know. I know that is horrible but I'm so scared to have a boy. I don't nowbwhat to do with them. I have 2 girls and they are so easy, that a boy... well I just don't know! I feel like a bad mommy!!!


----------



## Darling

Angelique, I too secretly crave a girl but that's because my son is Tantrum Central!! I hope it's just terrible twos and that it will pass because he's such an affectionate little lad but when he's screaming and hitting just because he's not getting what he wants I could strangle him! My daughter is very sensitive, very loving and easy going. Don't get me wrong she has her moments like any child but there has been the world of diffrence between the two of them. That said, I have 'mummy friend's whose daughters are absolute little brats and their sons have been the placid ones. It's pot luck I'm afraid. Xxx


----------



## nypage1981

I was super unsure what to do with a boy when they told me, but im getting into it now and am excited to have a mommy's boy. I have one girl so glad there will be no competition either. 

Angelique we are close in how far we are and yesterday i was telling the doc i didn't think i should have such a bump already! He said the reason is that i've got this freakishly short torso so my uterus is up a couple inches higher than a normal person at this same stage! So mine is being pushed out a lot already because there's just no room. I will be huge! Lol.


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies! How is everyone?
Thanks for the tips on headaches everyone, I'm just so sick of them. I had a blissful headache free day yesterday and today it's back with a vengeance. I did hear that it has been linked to periods of growth with the baby, which I thought was interesting. At least the thought makes me smile a little, even if it isn't true!
My next scan is on 10th June. We've decided we're going to find out the gender but keep it a secret from everyone else :haha: But is anyone else getting a gender vibe? I'm really starting to think boy, think a gut instinct is kicking in. But we shall see! I could be wrong of course. I always really wanted a little girl but I think the thought of either is now as 'smile-inducing' as the other :flower: I'm just so excited to be a mummy!
I look quite pregnant now, I'm still getting away with most of my normal clothes but pretty much because a lot of my clothes are quite floaty anyway. I've got my so-called 16 week appointment with the midwife in a couple of weeks (she couldn't fit me in till then) and I absolutely cannot wait to hear the heartbeat! 
nypage - did you ask about moses baskets? The idea is so you can easily move bubs about in the beginning couple of months - they can be down by the side of your bed and then you can take them downstairs without disturbing them. They are very handy, we'll be getting one.


----------



## nypage1981

Pielette, thank you. Is the moses what you use for the primary bed before it goes to it's own crib? Or do you use a basinette also? There are so many options that I cant be sure what is best!

And my gut said boy and it was:) Gut is right a lot of the times!


----------



## Pielette

My thoughts are to have a moses basket and a cot, nothing in between. I hope to start putting bubs down for naps in the cot during the day after a month or so to help him/her get used to it. I know what you mean about so many options! I'm basically 'copying' how my best friends did it and it worked really well.


----------



## babylove719

hi ladies... had my 15 week appointment today :thumbup:
:baby:All is still well!! I heard baby's heartbeat for the first time! We sure have a shy little pumpkin, it moved away and hid from the doppler probe lol. luckily the DR found it right away before it started moving around lol. The heartrate was 145/150 bpm. Old wives tale says that points to girl right? :haha: LOL

I scheduled my next scan for June 6th! We'll get to find out the gender then!!!!!

Finally "announced" on facebook tonight lol

bad news is, i have another headache tonight!! UGHH :growlmad:


----------



## krissi

I saw the announcement well done for being brave I have still not!!

Pielette I hope when u say everyone else you don't
mean us to lol :( 

I will be using a moses basket and cot to.


----------



## Darling

My advice to anyone looking to get a Moses basket is don't bother. It makes it very difficult to get them into a cot afterwards because of the open space. They're about as much use as a baby bath! 

Babylove that's so cool! Haven't heard mine yet. 

Girls - here's the latest in the 'How Incompetent Can The Midwives Be?' saga:-
I got a phonecall to say I missed my appointment on May 5th - an appointment they neglected to notify me about then re-scheduled it for my birthday and then asked me to go into the surgery to change my surname to my married name which I did five months ago! This is after mixing up my bloods! Grrr! I feel a kick up the arse is overdue! 

My scan is 13th June and hopefully we'll find out the sex. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## nypage1981

I think all doctors offices or midwifes are kind of frustrating. Mine tanks me around all the time or doesnt give me direction and Tuesday I sat in waiting room for half hour past my appointment because when i went to check in the moron didn't check me in. 

I put my ultrasound pic up on fb and that was my announcement. Surprised a lot of people.


----------



## Pielette

Oh no krissi, that doesn't apply to you girls! :haha: There's no way I'll be able to keep it to myself on here. Although I do have to ask that those of you who are friends with me on fb don't mention anything!
Darling you do seem to get all the incompetents don't you?
I'm a little stressed out, my school has an Ofsted monitoring visit on Tuesday and knowing my luck it'll be one of my lessons they choose to descend upon where the kids can't remember what they had for breakfast, let alone what level they're working at. Plus we have to submit a lot of work for Year 11 for their GCSEs and the admin and paperwork that goes with it is doing my head in.


----------



## krissi

Grrr I seem to be last to find out the gender lol I would have been 16 + 2 but will only be 15 + 3 for midwives app on Monday hope she doesn't want to reschedule because I will cry lol!!


----------



## krissi

Is everyone ok it's very quiet the past few days xxx


----------



## Pielette

I was thinking that too krissi!


----------



## krissi

Come on girls I love our little group keep in touch xx


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Sorry for not being around the last few days, I had a really stressful week with crazy deadlines at work and needed time out from the computer in the evenings! 

I've been getting excited about all the things we need to start getting for bub coming ... and hopefully we're going to have a new place soon to put them in too! We saw a really lovely flat today and hopefully will be putting an offer in over the next few days. The garden is quite small and that's the main thing that's putting my OH off, but I think it's lovely and low maintenance! Hold a good thought for us that we can get a lovely little love nest soon for our family to grow into!

Darling - it's crazy how many things go wrong for you and appointments - it's a shame you can't sue them - you'd be rich!

Pielette - good luck with the monitoring visit on Tuesday, I hate any stress at work at the moment and it feels unfair that there should be any stress for us while we're pregnant! 

NY and Babylove - that's definitely brave to announce it on FB - I decided in the end just to send some private messages to those that I really want to know. Mind you, some of them have been posting comments on other things about me being hormonal etc and so I think other people would be able to guess!

For those of you that already have children, can you remember when you first felt your babies kicking? I'm really excited about the prospect of this happening - and want it to start soon!! 

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## krissi

I can't wait to feel pumpkin moving!! One more sleep til midwife whoop whoop x


----------



## Darling

This time around I felt definite movement at 14 weeks but I think that because the uterine wall has become so thin after two earlier babies. I felt what I thought was movement with #1 and then I would think it was gas. My theory about that now is that gas perhaps prompts the baby to move and baby's movements prompt gas! Lol. It's different for every woman but you'll know what it is. The most exciting thing for me was watching my stomach moving (it looks so weird!) sometimes you're watching and you'll think "OMG! That was a foot!" Its awesome! I like to submerge myself under water just listening to the beat of my heart. It's the most incredible feeling of peace and intimacy in utero. I think because it blocks out earthly sounds and all you can hear is that strange under-water silence and your heart beating and that amazing feeling of oneness with this person you would offer your life up to that you haven't even met yet. How blessed we all are!


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies, how are you all?
Ooh Leeze the flat sounds lovely, fingers crossed you can get it! We live in a two storey maisonette which is really nice, but we have no garden and I really miss having one, especially in the summer when it's hot and I'd love to have people round for a barbecue. We'd like to move but we just don't have the money, what with getting married last year and bubs on the way.
I've got loads of work to get on with today and no surprises here, I can't be bothered. I think I've already mentally checked out, isn't that awful? I do what I have to and go through the motions but I'm just not invested anymore. It doesn't help that this thought is constantly reverberating in my head... '9 working weeks left...'
On the topic of movement, I think I might have felt it slightly! On Monday evening I was lying on the sofa and I felt these tiny little 'bubbles'; it did feel like gas but somehow different, and didn't move downwards. I've had it a couple of times now and I'm fairly sure it's bubs, it put the biggest smile on my face!


----------



## Leeze

Aww - Darling - that was a lovely way you put it about feeling oneness and being willing to give up your life for the person you haven't met yet!

Krissi - how lovely to be seeing the midwife again this week, time keeps ticking along - not too long now till 20 weeks!!!

Pielette - I know what you mean about being less invested in work. It's funny because there's part of me that wants to be able to leave things at work in a good place for me to take my leave and not worry about my staff and project - but also partly I've already removed myself from a lot of it and when it gets stressful I just remind myself what's really important to me right now - ie growing a new life and looking after myself!!!

With the flat we went to see, my OH is less convinced because the garden is quite small and I've been working on him none-stop since yesterday about all the good points. Hopefully we're going to go back and see it again in the next few days and I'll be doing my best sales pitch on him!!!

I'm feeling really excited today - all this talk of kicking and bonding with bub is making me feel all gooey inside!!!

Has anyone had a 4d scan - I was looking at one of the other threads and even though they look a bit weird I also quite like the idea of getting one - around 28 weeks. Also, I think it's a long time to go from 20 weeks to potentially 40 weeks without a scan - there's a place not far from us that does the babybond one for £139 although partly I'm thinking we could do with saving our money for when bub actually comes!!!

Have a lovely day everyone :hugs:


----------



## Hunkdorey

Darling - I dont know if either of us have already noticed this, but we are due on the Exact same day!! How cool!! xx


----------



## Pielette

I actually think I'm going to decided against a 3/4D scan - we could afford it if we wanted to but I kind of want to save 'seeing' bubs until s/he's born, does that make sense? I know you don't see eye or hair colour of course but I want to save seeing their features until when I get to hold them. Weirdly, when I was first pregnant I thought 'only two scans? I can't cope with that!' but I kind of like the idea of waiting now! Funny how my mind has changed!


----------



## Angelique

I have felt baby "moving" since around 13 weeks, BUT I could have been wrong that early. Now I barely feel it, once every other day or so, I think it depends on us paying attention and how baby is positioned. I can't wait to feel constant kicks and movement. And hiccups. I love the hiccups!


----------



## Darling

Angelique - I hear you! Once you get past the first trimester pregnancy is delicious isn't it?! :hugs:

Hunkdorey - I was due Oct 31st but at the scan it transpired that I was further along that I thought. I liked my Halloween due date.. I'm keeping my legs together until then!! :haha:


----------



## Darling

Pielette - I was the same in both my pregnancies and I think you're right to enjoy the wait. I enjoyed the idea that seeing the baby and finding out the gender would be a nice surprise at the end of labour. I still think so but having one of each already, I need to organise bedrooms this time around. I don't know if its wishful thinking but I'm leaning towards 'girl'. I have never been one of these women who insist they knew the gender. I have actually been disappointed by my own lack of awareness. I've never had a clue until arrival day!

Leeze - you throw a hissy fit and demand the flat! You're pregnant and you can blame it on hormones! Hehe!! 

I'm going to see the midwife on my birthday. Why not? I can shame them with their own incompetence! Mwahahahahaha!!! :gun:


----------



## Angelique

Hello lovies!!!!
so on the subject of movement, I had a neat sensation tonight... laying on my back reading, I put my hand to my tummy and felt a very hard spot.... but nothing on the opposite side, I gave a gentle push, and actually felt baby move away, then a few minutes later, move back to the same spot!!! I loved it!!


----------



## Darling

Awesome!!! Xxx


----------



## Leeze

I wanna feel my baby kicking!!! Make it hurry up!!! 

On a different note I seem to have a very noticeable bump today!! Like I could balance a pint glass on it kinda bump!! I can't stop rubbing it!!


----------



## krissi

Had midwife today and heard heartbeat it was amazing I recorded it on my phone I can't stop listening to it!!


----------



## Darling

Ooh what a good idea!

Well ladies for those of us wishing to find out the sex only 4 more weeks to wait!!


----------



## krissi

Time is going ao much quicker now!! The first 12 were like a lifetime but now we can relax a little it flies by!!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey everyone, ive missed you all and hope you are all well.

Had a fab holiday shame to come home as ive had a nightmare since. Received some awfully upsetting news about a close family friend losing her baby at 39 weeks pregnant. Dont know exactly what happened just that she'd had the baby but the baby had died. They are such a lovely family im heartbroken for them.

Got no heating as the boiler is up the creek and no hot water. Thankfully we have a shower run from the electric but im having to fill up pots to wash up! grrrr!!! Also our dog has been a nightmare keeps growling at the kids never ever done it before so now trying to sort that problem out or have to get rid of him. 

On the pregnancy front im great, have days when i look pregnant then days when i dont which is strange. Feeling some movement now and then. I seem to feel baby more when i have a full bladder tbh. Still in my pre-pregnancy clothes although maternity are much more comfy so i lived in them on hols. Four weeks and two days until my scan. Im really looking forward to it and hoping to find out but keep it secret between me and hubby and of course this thread. Maybe be should lock it so our secrets stay secret? can you do that? I have the mw on thursday so looking forward to that and hopefully hearing babies heartbeat. Im stupidly feeling a bit nervous about it as i really dont feel pregnant at all atm.


----------



## krissi

Record the heartbeat on your phone hunni I did and love listening back to it xx


----------



## Pielette

Ooh krissi what a fab idea, I must do that! My supposed '16' week appointment is next week when I'll actually be 18 weeks, but I couldn't get an appointment until then. I can't wait to hear bubs' heartbeat, I'm so excited! My hubby managed to get the time off to come with me too so he's delighted.
Oh pink sparkle what awful news, that's absolutely devastating. I can't imagine how much pain they're in. Best wishes to them, although I don't know them it really does strike a chord.
Glad you had a nice holiday - we plan on doing that too, finding out the gender and keeping it secret from everyone in our lives, apart from this thread of course! A few people are begging us to change our minds and tell all, but I think we'll be stubborn and not budge. 
How pregnant is everyone looking? The world can pretty much tell with me now!


----------



## pink sparkle

im desperately trying to persuade hubby for a private sexing scan, can get an appointment for saturday! keep your fingers crossed for me! Im really trying hard not sure if its working though x


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Guess what ladies?!!? I tested positive. Glad to see you are doing well. Send me good thoughts, I want this one to stick around!

Looks like you are doing well, I am so glad. Beautiful u/s pics!


----------



## Angelique

Congratulations Birdie!!! You and 9babies both have bfp's!


----------



## pink sparkle

YAY congrats Birdie! Brill news x

Hows is Shana doing? have read through but cant remember seeing anything from her? x


----------



## pink sparkle

IM soooooooo excited got a private scan booked for saturday...hubby came round and rang me from work and told me to book...with one condition...im not allowed to tell anyone! My god so glad i have you all to tell...i dont know how im going to keep my big mouth shut! x


----------



## Darling

No me neither. We haven't heard from Emma either (Waitress).

Haha! Good for you hun! Yeah you know you can blab to us! Hehe! How exciting!


----------



## pink sparkle

I hope they are both doing well.

I have completely gone against everything i said a few weeks ago..the best bit i love is that i havent been thinking about it and its been booked pretty spontaneously. I think with the sad news i received and theres been more bad news around us all recently (wont go into it on here) just want to do something nice. I just hope its worth the money. I cant believe i will know babys sex on saturday afternoon! Cant wait to see it as well, although its not a 4d scan we do get a 4d peek, which will be something ive never done before.


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Pink Sparkle - that's really sad news about your friend - what a really really hideous thing to happen. I can understand why it would affect you so much. Good for you for booking a scan for this weekend - what a lovely treat. Sometimes I think we've just got to do what feels right in the moment and be spontaneous - and when awful things happen it can change our perspective on things :hugs:

Birdie - that's great news about your BFP. Wishing you a very sticky bean and lots of joy and happiness ahead. So glad you came back to tell us - and you know you're always welcome here :hugs:

I was wondering about Shana too - she's not been here for a while - I hope all is ok with her

that's a good point about Waitress too - where is she? 

Has anyone had any scary dreams about being pregnant - I dreamt a couple of nights ago that I gave birth to this ugly rat creature - it was really horrible and had these big claw-like hands and I kept thinking in my dream that I needed to bond with it and not let anyone see how disgusted I was with it. Really freaked me out. Felt very real.


----------



## Pielette

Birdie - oh wow congratulations! I'm so pleased for you!

Ew Leeze that's a horrible dream! I've only had one dream so far about labour and the baby, and it was simply that I gave birth to a lovely little girl. Other than that I'm just having very odd dreams, quite surreal. Last night I dreamt that my mum lost all her shoes when I was just about to drive her to the airport. Very weird...
That's lovely pink sparkle, can't wait to hear what you're having! I'm so eager to find out now. But I do have the appointment with the midwife to look forward to on Tuesday.
Our inspection seems to have gone well (touch wood!). They've judged that the school has made good progress in all areas but one which was judged satisfactory. We're waiting on the full written report but it seems we're out of the woods - thank God!


----------



## babylove719

Hi Ladies :flower: 

just checking in on all of you! 

CONGRATS Birdie! Wonderful news, I hope everything goes really well for you!! Keep us posted!! 

We havn't heard from a few of us in a while (Shana and Waitress?) Hope everyone is doing really well! 

Leeze: I can't recall many of my dreams, I don't think I have had any significant ones or strange ones that I remember. I DID dream about eating one of my favorite childhood breakfast cereals (honey smacks!) and then just HAD to buy it when we went shopping and DH didn't believe me that it was because I had dreamed about it! LOL

Pink Sparkle: I am SO sorry about your friend and her baby. How devastating. Things just don't make sense sometimes, I'm sure it makes you worry. I am glad you're getting a nice early scan this weekend! lucky you!! 

I REALLY can't wait to have my "20-week" scan (but I'll be 19w) and find out what I have in there!!!!!!! I am also anxious to feel some movement!! I keep pressing around gently hoping to notice a flutter or poke or something but so far I don't think I have felt anything. At least not anything that I noticed as 100% baby!! 

Krissi wasn't hearing the heartbeat wonderful!! I had the idea too to record the sound on my phone especially since DH couldn't make it to that appointment but we only heard it for a short time before my shy little babe kept trying to hide lol 

I also had sad news from a friend last week. She is 20 weeks and went for her scan last week and found out that her baby has a life threatening birth defect. Called congenital diaphragmatical hernia where the baby's diaphragm has a hole in it or doesn't form at all. This allows for abdominal organs to drift up into the chest and impair development of the lungs. So it's one of those things that they don't know how severe the situation could be yet because it depends on how much this interferes with the lung development and how much trouble it will cause with breathing and other functions. What really knocked me over is that it's "bad" enough to begin with that they wanted to discuss "termination" with her. She is adamant she will not terminate but just the fact that they raised the subject is frightening. I'm so devastated for her, but still hopeful :-/ 
It's hard when something like that happens to a friend. I am torn between feeling absolutely devastated and feeling slightly relieved that it isn't me. But then that makes me feel guilty because it can happen to anyone. Just so no one here goes panicking, that particular condition only occurs in 1 of every 2500 babies. 

So enough sad talk. I'm doing well... trying to keep really active (as I'd always been) but may have overdone it when I went swimming with DH this past weekend and did lots of breaststroke laps in the pool. I hadn't been swimming like that in a VERY long time and may have pulled or irritated some muscles. My groin hurts like the sore feeling after sitting on a bicycle seat for a very very long ride! I panicked a little as you can see in my thread on 2nd Tri "did I cause SPD" lol. I don't think it is SPD (at least I hope not) because it's not as painful as the descriptions but I'm hoping it goes away soon!!!! 

Well girls, I hope everyone else checks in with us soon who we havn't heard from in a while. Take care! 
:hug:


----------



## Angelique

I am hoping that "no news is good news" since we haven't heard from them.... I also think that with the time of year, and the warmer weather We are all out enjoying it and not spending time on the computer. I HOPE that's the case!!!

So I have been feeling some movement, but not kicks.... more like I can feel the baby in there, and know when it turns over or makes a large movement, but rarely do I feel definite kicks. Today I haven't felt much and its had me worried.... but I'm trying not to stress. 

As for dreams, mine are off the charts weird!!! And keeping me from really resting at night. Hubby told me this morning that I've been tossing and turning all night lately. 

Anyway I'm off to bed... hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Darling

It's my birthday today! Happy birthday me! Xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Getting so fed up of my laptop keeps jumping and losing my message! Bloody thing grrr!

SO here i go again!

Happy Birthday Darling, hope you have had a lovely day and been spoilt! xxx

Angie - im with you on the 'no news is good news', i know what you mean to about the movements you feel. I feel the same kind of movements (as if bbaby is turning and no real kicks). I bet baby has moved more into your back and thats probably why baby has been quiet today. 

Baby love so sorry to hear about your friends baby. Will be hoping and praying for them, they sound like they are being very strong and optimistic. Im also glad to hear that you are doing well, try not to over do it! xxx

So i had my 16 week mw appointment today and met my community mw as she didnt do my booking in appointment. She was lovely but spent the whole time talking about herself! I was like err hello im the pregnant one were supposed to be talking about me and my baby!!! I hope that shes not like it at my next appointment as i will have to say something, i literally couldnt get a word in. I hardly heard babys heartbeat because she was non stop nattering about HERSELF!

I wonder how Nat is doing? I hope she is ok x


----------



## Angelique

Happy birthday Darling!!

Too tired to type much more. ..

Hugs!


----------



## Waitress

Hi everyone,

Its been a while.

I won't dwell on all that has happened over the last couple of weeks but here it is in its relative brief state:

I had a bad bleed, clots and everything and was convinced that I was losing my baby. Went to hospital, got sent to the delivery suite, they talked to me over the INTERCOM (!) and told me I was too late for EPU and too early for them but "Good Luck". I went to A&E and the doctor couldn't find a heartbeat on the doppler and they sent me home. I told them I was RH- and needed an anti D but he said it "wouldn't matter". The next day I booked a private scan and my husband and I couldn't believe it when we saw our 16 week old baby flipping around. We also found out what we are having!

The next day the hospital rang me and told me to go back in straight away. I was admitted and they did all sorts of tests (including the old "tin-opener" as I call it, you know, that smear test thing) and administered the anti D that they should have given me 48 hours earlier. They tried for the heartbeat on the doppler but no joy so I got another scan and the baby was fine. Then they asked me to write a statement about my treatment on the Saturday at central delivery and A&E - the doctor who let me go untreated and without knowing if my baby is ok was suspended as was the nurse who talked to me through the intercom.

2 days after that I had my midwife appointment and she had a registrar with her and they told me that was because of "my treatment so far and due to my high risk pregnancy". WTF? 17 weeks and no one has told me I'm high risk!?? Apparently due to being rhesus negative and having a bicornuate uterus I have to be consultant led from here. Fair enough but it would have been nice to know! Anyway, more tests, blood urine, cervical tin opener again and decided to change hospitals as I'd lost confidence in the one I was supposed to be going to.

And so to Monday of this week when I get a call from my doctor telling me in between my first cervical smear and my second I had developed an infection "most likely caught in the hospital" and had to be put on antibiotics because this particular bacterial infection can cause "premature labour". Knowing I got something from that tin opener is grossing me out beyond belief.

So I am now well and truly lacking in confidence about ANY of my care. The way they just ring you up and call you back in or tell you that the infection caught at their behest might cause you to lose your baby - Jesus!

In amongst all of this we have moved in to our new home finally and yesterday the builders left so I feel like I'm getting my life back to normal. And last night we had internet restored so here I am!

Sorry I missed your birthday Kara. Glad everyone else is well. Hope we hear from Shana soon!
:hugs:

Oh, and we aren't telling anyone what we are having - decided that before our scan!


----------



## krissi

Waitress that's awful I am so sorry you have been treated so poorly x so glad bubs is ok x do we get to know what you are having or is it secret? Xxx


----------



## Waitress

Thanks Krissi!

Given our current run of pregnancy luck it wouldn't surprise me if the gender was identified wrongly so I think I'll definitely keep schtum till my 20 week scan! :flower:


----------



## Darling

OMFG!!! That is one of the most appalling things I've ever heard! I think you should seek legal advice and see if you can bring a civil action against them for negligence. This is simply appalling! How disgusting!! No bloody wonder you're grossed out! You must be livid! I cannot how express how shocked and repulsed I feel by the way you've been treated! Look into private midwife care. Its bound to be expensive but if you can bring an action against the healthcare trust you may be able to balance your books in future. That's outrageous. You could probably sell your story to a national newspaper to pay for a private midwife too. I'm sure the media would be very interested to know how they treat pregnant women in your healthcare trust area! Grr!

Everyone else, I will catch up with you all, I'm having 'mother issues' at the moment! Jeez! Drama, drama, drama!!!


----------



## Leeze

just a quick one from me as I'm at work

Waitress - I'm really angry about how you were treated. :growlmad: That is completely appalling. All that additional stress to put you through and to be so rude and inconsiderate as to speak to you through the intercom. I'm glad action was taken against them because they shouldn't be allowed to treat people like that. I'm glad you've changed hospital and it's good that they're now going to be giving you consultant support - hopefully this will mean you get better support now

Happy belated birthday Kara - good luck with your mother issues, my advice on that one would be to expect less then if you get more you'll be pleasantly surprised!! 

Pink Sparkle - your midwife sounds pretty unprofessional too - this is your moment and you deserve for it to be all about you and not her!! Where do they get these people from? I think it's nice when they're friendly but not when they make it all about them!

Babylove - that is really sad about your friend. Good for her to make the decision not to terminate - it sounds like they don't know how serious the condition is and hopefully it will be something that they can treat later on. I've started swimming again this week, I'm going to try to go 2-3 times a week so I can get my arms and legs stronger for labour!!! 

We're going to see another flat tomorrow with a bigger garden - wish us luck that this will be our perfect little family home!!! xxx


----------



## Leeze

oh - I meant to say too - I was in touch with Nat a little while back and she was doing ok - feeling quite optimistic about things xx


----------



## Pielette

Oh my God Emma, I am so shocked and appalled by the way you've been treated, and what you've been through! Firstly very very glad to hear that bubs is ok, do they have any idea what caused the bleed? But my God that was appalling what they put you through and I'm not surprised you've lost confidence in them. At least they've done something about it and suspended the complete heartless idiots who dealt with you in the first place. It beggars belief sometimes how insensitive these people can be, when they chose to look after others in the first place. :growlmad: But so so glad to hear you're ok.

Kara - happy belated birthday! Really sorry it wasn't on time, I've barely been online lately. Did you have a nice day? And I hope you got well and truly spoilt! 

Oh Leeze, glad to hear Nat's doing ok! Fingers crossed on the flat front.

As for me, I'm ok. Went shopping today for some maternity wear, I wanted some comfy dresses I could wear for work and casual stuff, but could I find anything? Nope. The selection was absolutely bloody awful. So I've come home and done some online shopping, managed to buy myself 6 dresses which should do me for the summer. I've spent more than I wanted to but to be fair I rarely buy myself anything and as I said, they should carry me through the summer.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## krissi

Oh my god I am so uncomfortable tonight I feel soooo pregnant and frumpy!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Hi everyone, 

Waitress i am appalled by the way you were treated. So glad bubs is doing well though and glad to hear that the staff involved have been susupende. Big hugs to you hun you have really been through it lately x

Leeze its good to hear that Nat is doing well do give her our love and very best wishes when you speak to her again x

Had my private scan today worth every penny, get treated so well, had a 4d peek aswell but will be keeping the pics to myself because baby is still so young and looks abit like an alien (an alien i love and adore though lol). We found out babys sex and i was shocked that i even shed a lil tear.

Im so happy to say im team :pink: We are both over the moon!

Hope you ladies are all well x


----------



## Darling

Aw sweetie congratulations! Xx


----------



## Angelique

Wow.... I'm speachless.... waitress I'm so sorry you had to go through that. But very glad to hear baby is doing well, and That you were not losing your little one!! 
I am RH- as well, but I don't get a shot until 28 weeks and then again at delivery. 

And Pink!!!! I'm so excited and jealous!!! Baby girls are so sweet and special. I want one sooooooooooo bad I can't even describe how bad. I have a guess that this little acrobat I'm carrying is a girl... but I could be dead wrong.... if so... well, I will adjust, boys just scare me. If you had met my nephews, you would understand LOL. 

Anyway, as for me I'm SUPER sunburned even after wearing sunscreen, I'm almost to the point of tears my scalp is so badly burnt. I just took tylenol hoping it would help. 

Talk to you ladies soon!


----------



## pink sparkle

Angie im a little nervous about having a girl...its been 10 years! If you are having a blue bump i bet you will be just fine and he will be so loving because he will have a wonderful mum and two beautiful big sisters who will all dote on him! Sorry to hear about your sunburn, im pretty good with the suntan lotion when the suns out i smother us all in it because i hate sunburn but saying that i bet


----------



## pink sparkle

...sorry pressed the wrong button...

I was going to say i bet your hot weather is a lot hotter than the weather we get over here so probably much easier to get caught out! Really hope you feel better soon big hugs x


----------



## krissi

Pink fab news congrats so that's one girl for team pumpkin I wonder how many boys and girls we have between us!!

Angie sorry about the sunburn xx


----------



## Pielette

Big congrats on your pink bump pink sparkle! :happydance: I'm very envious I have to admit, I'd love a pink bump too, have a feeling this one is blue though! The instinct is making me contemplate it more though and I do realise that either way I'll be over the moon!
Ooh Angie sunburn is horrid, sorry to hear you're really suffering. Hope it eases off soon!


----------



## Pielette

We should add a list to the front page and topic title on girls/boys!


----------



## pink sparkle

pielette great idea about the bump colours page.

Im off shopping im not going to go mad i will be happy with a few pink babygros but will love love love officially looking at pink stuff! x


----------



## Leeze

hi everyone!

Pink Sparkle - that is so very exciting to find out you're having a girl!! I'd love a girl too but I'm definitely going to be happy either way and I'm still convinced mine is going to be a boy. Have fun shopping for pink things! Have you had a look on ebay - you can get bundles of baby clothes really cheaply? I know it's nice to get some new things but I think I'm going to get a lot of them second hand to start with because they go through them so quickly. I've been having fun looking at the pink and blue bundles on ebay and dreaming about the day I can buy them!!! 

Angie - sorry to hear about your sunburn, I hope you can rest up a bit until it gets better

We went to see the flat yesterday, was absolutely beautiful but the asking price is a bit out of out reach really and the woman selling it told us she is looking for the asking price. So, we're back scouring all the estate agents websites again! It's so tiring - and I want a nursery to get excited about!!!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Waitress

Leeze,

When you're selling you ALWAYS say you want the asking price. Go back with an offer of what you can afford - they can always say no! Good luck!

Congratulations on having a girl Pink Sparkle - its lovely that you are getting what you wanted! :flower:

Latest MIL trauma. She has been knitting...and she showed me 7 different outfits all in white as she doesn't know the sex. And I wouldn't put my baby, or anyone's baby in any of them whether they were staying in or going out. They are just not "me". She told me she was knitting a blanket for the pram (that, I could take) but she has made outfits, complete with bonnets and ribbon instead. And then she told me she was "gifting" me my OH"s "leaving hospital" shawl. Which, for the record, is 41 years old. I explained that the baby will be leaving the hospital in a car seat but she wasn't having it. Don't get me wrong, I know she is excited and I feel bad that I don't like these "gifts" but this is OUR baby and I don't want to dress them like something from the 1950's!! I asked her really politely not to knit anymore but she will. Then she told me that I don't look pregnant "just that you've put on weight" - er, thanks very much!! This is completely correct but I don't need to hear it! 

I have put on 11 pounds now but it looks like way more. I have no bump just a bit of a lower tummy "roll" and big boobs. And I haven't felt the baby move at all - no fluttering, no kicking, just the odd little twinge low down that I've been getting for a while. 2 more weeks till our next scan. Jeez, this pregnancy stuff is hard!

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Dinner at MY mums now - I find family Sundays particularly stressful. I think I will be walking the dog for a LONG time this afternoon......not for the first time, Thank God for the dog!


----------



## krissi

I am so lucky I haven't put on anything yet I lost 7lbs during 1st 12 weeks and have put on 4lbs of that again now but still lighter than when I started. My mum has been taking bump pics since 6 weeks and it's so wierd seeing the progression I am so big
now lol!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Im not sure how much i have put on way to scared to step on the scales although im still wearing my per-pregnancy clothes they are just a lil tighter.

Krissi - do share the bump pics i would love to do them but im way to fat! x


----------



## krissi

Will post one Hun when I get to my pc tomorrow too difficult from iPhone x


----------



## Angelique

Waitress I think "well meaning" family is the worst. I feel your pain! 

As for weight gain, I was surprised to find I had lost 10 pounds at my last check up. I'm also still wearing all my pre pregnant clothes. I bet I have gained this month though. I still don't look pregnant, my boobs are enormous and I also have a bit of a tummy bulge that just looks like its getting bigger. But I have noticed that its moving higher and the bump is harder now. 
I'm feeling a fair amount of movement, but only when I am still, never when I am up and moving.

And as for the horrible sunburn, sadly I was wearing SPF50 when I was out, but I had been out 15 min or so before I applied it, so maybe that's why I burnt. It feels a bit better today, but the hair on my hairline hurts sooooooo bad, I can't even brush my hair. And comically I have a very definite sun glasses line, and they are large sunglasses so I have a large area around my eyes that's white as can be, while the rest is red as a lobster LOL. 

Well off with me, I'm turning in early, I neeeeeeeeeed some sleep


----------



## pink sparkle

OMG angie - factor 50 and you still burnt you poor thing. The hair lines the worst, dd has a fringe and when we went to spain a few years ago her hair line got real sore had to find some bandanas and headbands for her to wear in the pool to keep it covered. she hates it now when i make her cream the fringe line as the cream shows up in her hair. 

DD 10 today...omg i feel old!!!


----------



## Angelique

Yep. Its a nasty burn And I'm wondering if I had a reaction to it since I had just bought it... 

Happy birthday to your little one, mine turns 11 this year so I know what You mean about feeling old!!


----------



## Pielette

Aw happy birthday to your daughter pink sparkle!
Oh that sunburn on the hairline is the absolute worst Angie, I've had it before and it's evil. Luckily (or unluckily!) the weather's rarely nice enough to do it to me. Could really do with some sun though, I really fancy just booking something last minute and cheap in the summer.
I'm feeling a fair bit of movement now I think, again when I'm laying down and not doing much. When I woke up this morning I lay there for a few mins and the bubbles were quite pronounced! I so can't wait to feel a kick though. Got my midwife appointment tomorrow so only in work for a half day, woohoo!


----------



## pink sparkle

im sorry for this as its way tmi! But im soooo constipated to the point that my tummy is aching so badly and have the WORST wind! So fed up! x


----------



## Angelique

Ugh Pink same problem here... I was told that medamucil is safe in pregnancy and I made a shake out of it.... mixed a teaspoon of fiber with warm water to dissolved, then added frozen strawberries and vanilla yogurt, a splash of lemon juice and some oj to thin it, but you can use milk or water too... its a recipe I use for this kind of thing, and usually helps within an hour or 2. Adjust the fiber as you want. 

Pielette I am also feeling movement, more of a general motion, not.so.much kicks, but more like the whole baby turning over or swimming. Its a neat feeling, I do get occasional kicks too. I love it!!

As for me and my world, my little dog is very very sick, she wont eat, barely moves, and last night I cried.all night cuz I was sure I was losing her. She was completely non responsive and her breathing was so shallow it scared me. So I've been a 24 hour doggy nurse.... if anyone has suggestions they are. Very welcome


----------



## Pielette

So sorry to hear about your little dog Angie, I saw your FB updates. Have you taken her to the vet? Is she getting any worse or is she about the same?

I had my midwife appointment this afternoon and we heard the heartbeat for the first time - so amazing! I was laying there with the biggest grin on my face. The midwife found it in the first spot she tried, I was quite impressed!


----------



## krissi

Did you record it hun? It's amazing isn't it!!


----------



## Pielette

No I didn't, was in a bit of a daze to be honest and didn't think about it till afterwards, neither did hubby! I've come down with a nasty cold (great timing considering I can't take anything!) so have been walking round in a bit of a fog. Still, we'll hopefully record it next time.


----------



## pink sparkle

Angie so sorry about your dog hope he/shes soon on the mend. All i can suggest is keeping her warm and comfortable. Like Krissi said have you taken her to the vets. 

Aw Pielette so happy for you it is magical isnt it ...unless you have a mw like mine nattering the whole way through so you can hardly hear it!


----------



## pink sparkle

Angie thanks for the advice on the bowel problems! Im not sure if we have that over here? I should really give my mw a ring and see if she can recommend something x


----------



## Darling

Hi girls! Sorry I've missed so much will try to catch up.

Angie - Hun sorry to hear about your little dog! Hope she's ok. 

Bowel issues = Fibergel for constipation.

I've had the most awful week! Ugh! 

How is everyone doing? xxx


----------



## Angelique

Krissi, any powdered fiber will work. 

Pielette I saw your Facebook post about the heartbeat, how sweet and special!!! 

As for my little fur baby, we go to the vet today, I have no faith in them, but I can't stand to see her suffer so we will go.


----------



## Leeze

just a quick hello from me as I'm exhausted! will post properly tomorrow xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Angie hope she gets on ok hun and there is something they can give her to make her better, ive always had pets and i know they become one of the family and so hard when they are poorly! xxx

Hi Leeze and Hi Darling hope your both well x


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone :flower:

I feel like I've missed loads in the last couple days so I'm gonna apologise now I forget anything

Angie - I hope your sunburn is healing ok and I'm sorry to hear about your dog - have you had her checked out yet? Hopefully it's nothing serious

Pink sparkle - happy birthday to your daughter the big 1-0 !! I hope your constipation eases off, prunes are meant to be good I think. I've luckily not got any constipation but I have definitely had extra wind recently, especially in the evenings! :blush:

Waitress - I hear you on the baby clothes issue. My sister-in-law (brother's wife) and her mum are already busy knitting for our little one. Her Mum is 90 though so I don't want to offend her by saying anything but luckily they live a couple of hours drive away so I'll be able to dress the baby in them in the house and take some pics and send to them!! You're right about the flat selling game, I think most people say they want the asking price - the problem with this flat was that the buyer said she had actually just accepted an offer that was just below the asking price and if we wanted it we would need to match the asking price. So I think she really meant it. And the asking price is about £40,000 above what we can afford! 

Krissi, that's amazing that you're lighter than when you started! I've definitely put weight on but I think that is partly due to all the ice cream I've been eating!!! I actually put about 3kg on between the first appointment with the Doctor and my 12 week scan - that was only about 6-7 weeks - although I think maybe one of their scales was wrong!!!! 

Darling - you seem to be having a rough time of it at the moment, I hope you're ok. 

Pielette - how lovely to hear the heartbeat!!! And amazing that you're feeling fluttery movements. I can't wait to feel the baby move too, I want it to happen soon - I'm feeling very impatient!!

I've had a crazy week too, my life seems to be mainly about working, viewing flats and contacting estate agents etc. Not much fun involved. Mind you, I had a reality check the other day when I was getting stressed about not having a nursery yet or a big enough place for the baby - I just really got in touch with how much harder things would be if I was still TTC or if we were still trying to sell my OH's flat. We're definitely a lot near to our goals of new home and new baby - I just don't really want to be moving at 8 months pregnant. I guess if it happens then I'll have a good reason to not help very much!!!!!

I'm going to stay with my parents this weekend so probably won't be on much in the next few days. Have a lovely weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Pielette

Morning ladies, how are you all?
I'm off work today, come down with a nasty cold thing. It annoys me cos it is just a bad cold, but I feel so rotten and as we all know, I can't use anything that would help before I got pregnant! I dragged myself in yesterday but last night I couldn't sleep due to not being able to breathe, woke up at half 12 and was awake till about 4 in the morning. Feel like I've been whacked round the head.
So pleased to read about your dog on fb Angie, sounds like she's come through it well! Is she home yet?
Oh Leeze house hunting is a flipping nightmare. I found it tough enough when we bought our flat, and we weren't selling at the same time. I dread to think what it will be like when we eventually start looking at selling up and moving. It costs so damn much as well, the fees are such a rip-off.
How is everyone else?


----------



## pink sparkle

Leeze hope you get the house situation sorted real soon so you can start concentrating on bump and baby things! Have a great weekend away and enjoy the break from it all x

Pielette - hope your feeling better soon huni, ive had dd off school today and ds under the weather too. They do both have a rotten cold too but its just been getting worse all week. Dd has such a nasty cough with it whereas lil man's nose could be running for England! 

Angie - How did the carnival go? Hope it went well, i wish schools over here done fun stuff like that. 

Im doing good was feeling a bit under the weather the last few days but feel much better today, the housework and family stuff was really stressing me out to the point i even had a panic attack. I havent had one for about three years but i was ok and didnt let it take over. OH now worried that im going to get bad with them again but im not i know i got it under control. Hes been so wonderful since and helped me get the house sorted etc. Im a lucky lady i got him! x


----------



## pink sparkle

Just took advantage of the special offer on at mothercare. I went there last week and they didnt have the sizes in anything i wanted. So just got it all online and to save paying the £5.00 delivery i have selected in store collection at no extra cost. Cant wait to collect it all...ive gone a little pink mad! Have got a steriliser too and a bottle brush and some lil bottles as got the bigger ones from asda in the sale the other day. Now just gotta tell hubby ive been spending more money lol! x


----------



## pink sparkle

oh the special offer is for every £100.00 you spend you get £20.00 off. I just got loads for £80.00!


----------



## Pielette

Ooh what did you buy pink sparkle? Fill us in! Shall have to check out mothercare myself, we haven't bought anything yet (with the exception of the two hats we bought to stave off the need to go crazy lol!).
I'm still struggling, off work again today. Really hoping it doesn't ruin my weekend, I'm supposed to go to a friend's birthday meal tomorrow night and out for my mum's birthday on Sunday.


----------



## pink sparkle

AWw hope your feeling better soon, just make sure you get plenty of rest...lay on the sofa and relax for the day xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

A few of the things i got...sorry must be driving you all mad...but so excited!

hope this works

https://www.mothercare.com/Girls-Pr...r_1_14&nodeId=76102031&sr=1-14&qid=1306487849

https://www.mothercare.com/Girls-Ho...ie=UTF8&ref=sr_1_7&nodeId=76103031&sr=1-7&qid

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...1_142&nodeId=76095031&sr=1-142&qid=1306488361

https://www.mothercare.com/Girls-Mu...r_1_40&nodeId=76103031&sr=1-40&qid=1306488407

Theres more but ill be here all day and im going on so much already! lol x


----------



## Pielette

Too right pink sparkle, my bum will not be leaving the sofa! :haha: I'm keeping myself amused by researching pushchairs and think I know which one I want, a Mamas and Papas Sola which has great reviews. Just asked for any mummies' opinions in 2nd tri.
Aw your purchases are too cute! Love the spot dungarees :flower: I can't wait to be able to buy clothes, bring on 10th June for my scan!


----------



## sweetbuthyper

hi guys sorry i disappeared internet has only just been put back on a month after we moved so much for it being easy... 

Bump is doing well more than can be said for me ligament pain and stomach bugs are not a good combo but seem to be feeling a little better today just so tired.

hope everyone is well.


----------



## pink sparkle

Oh Sweet hope your feeling better soon x


----------



## Angelique

Hi ladies, I've been running around crazy here, just crazy!!! The carnival was a hit, even though it wasn't what we were promised, kids had fun and parents seemed happy. 

My little dog Gracie is recovering very well and is starting to run around the house and be her happy self again. She wont eat her hard kibble anymore so I am buying soft canned dog food, she went almost 5 days without eating. But she chowed down the food I gave her today... so glad.

As for me, I'm just exhausted. So glad school is out now and I don't have to organize anything else for a couple months. I'm just worn out. I see the doctor on Tuesday and hopefully I can set up my ultrasound and find out the sex of baby... I wanna buy!!!!!! 

I'm off to take a nap now


----------



## Darling

Angie so glad she's eating now. See.. she wants to know the sex too! Lol. Have a good rest now hun. You're going to need all the rest you can get. Xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Our thread is so quiet?! How are you all? xxx


----------



## Waitress

Hi everyone,

I hope everyone is ok and I really hope Angie's dog is doing better.:flower:

I went to see Take That on Friday night for their first show and have been in a daze ever since - it was absolutely fantastic but I was soooooo tired on Saturday, only slightly better yesterday and am only starting to feel human again today. And the killer is that tonight I get to do it all again for my cousins hen do. I know, Take That x 2 is just plain greedy but I LOVE them! There is a big night of clubbing planned afterwards so who knows what state I'll be in tomorrow!

I don't have much else to report really. Still not really feeling anything other than a few twinges and the only symptom I've got is extreme fatigue. I've even been struggling to do my exercise which if you remember was my "job" for a while there so not making it to the gym means I am severely knackered! I think moving house and getting the builders finished and sorting everything out has finally caught up with me!

I have my 20 week scan next week on Tuesday 7th and have had a consultant appointment come through for the following Friday so it will be a big baby week for me next week. My DH and I are even going to start buying stuff after the 20 week scan. I am so behind compared to some girls - there is one girl on 2nd tri who got her BFP the same week as me and she has posted pictures of her finished nursery complete with clothes, bottles, baths, prams, moses baskets etc - jeez, I have some work to do!

Happy bank holiday!
:hugs:


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey Waitress, soooo lucky Take That x2! Im going to see them on the 27th and i cant wait i will have to pick your brains about what they sing. Does Robbie sings Angels and do they do much of their old stuff?

I went to my brothers wedding in london and then stayed at my sisters on saturday night in London. Stayed up until about 2am and then was up at 8 with ds...still feel so bad..i feel like im hung over which is just so strange as i didnt touch a drop of alcohol! Hope you have a great night tonight and hope you manage to catch up with some of your sleep after! Yay for next week and all your baby appointments will be lovely x


----------



## Leeze

Good morning everyone!!

Pink Sparkle - I LOVE those baby outfits you've got from mothercare. They are so very very cute!!!

Pielette - I hope you feel better soon, honey

Angie - great to hear that Gracie is doing better. Isn't it funny how sometimes they only like certain food? I swear my cat goes on hunger strike sometimes when I give him cheaper food and as soon as I buy more expensive stuff he's suddenly better!!

Sweet - nice to see you on here again, I hope you're feeling settled in to your new place

Waitress - 2 nights out with the Take That boys - how much fun?! I went to see them a few years back but obviously Robbie wasn't there so even though it was great I'm guessing this tour would be even better. No wonder you're tired with all the moving and house stuff. How lovely to have your scan next week

Hi Darling - how are you?

I've been visiting my parents for the weekend and I definitely want to blame them for the fact that I've now started buying baby stuff!!! We went out shopping together and my Mum wanted to buy the baby a couple of outfits - we got them from a big Boots store - they've actually got quite a nice range and it was buy one get one half price. So, because we don't know the gender she got them in neutral colours - one is white and beige and the other is orange and green. Plus some very cute little socks too!!! So this got me started and we ended up going to some charity shops in the afternoon and I bought some babygrows and little t-shirts etc all for 50p each - they look like they're in nearly new condition. So I've given them all a good wash and they're hanging up right now to dry. They look so very very cute hanging up and it's making me feel very excited!! I also got a couple of toys. Now we just need a new place and a nursery to put them in!!! We're going to see another flat this morning and are hoping this is going to be "the one" - it's in a great location and has a good size garden. I'm trying not to get too worried but time is definitely ticking along now and I'm thinking that we're not going to be able to avoid moving when I'm either very heavily pregnant or have a new-born baby. But, I guess we'll have to manage and it will be worth it in the end!!!!

have a lovely day everyone, it's great that it's a Bank Holiday today in the UK and we get an extra day off work!!

Catch up soon xxx :hugs:


----------



## krissi

Am I the only one who is not sure if they have felt baby moving? I had a few bubbles but to be honest it was not what I was expecting felt like those bubbles you get if you are hungry and then it stopped. I am in panic mode now!!


----------



## Pielette

Hi everyone! How are you all?
Ooh Waitress, I'm off to see Take That in July as well, I'm so excited! I've never seen them before and I was so pleased when we managed to get tickets. We're in the standing bit though so I think I might ring the venue and ask if they can do anything for us since I'll be around 6 months then - eek! 
Really glad Gracie is doing much better Angie, it's so scary when they get ill. 
Good luck with the flat viewing Leeze! I keep sniffing around what's on the market cos I would so love to move. 

krissi - that sounds exactly like what I felt a couple of weeks ago, and as time has gone on the bubbles have become stronger 'pops' if you know what I mean? I'm pretty positive it's baby!

As for me, I'm gradually starting to feel better thankfully but it's taking some time. But we went out for a day trip to Cambridge yesterday for my mum's birthday which was lovely, and Mum and Dad decided to buy the baby an activity gym - first gift bubs has got! Well pretty much the only thing bubs has got with the exception of the hats I bought a couple of weeks ago. We have decided on our travel system though. Hubby wants to wait until 24 weeks before we buy anything big, which I kind of understand but I'm desperate to go shopping mad!

Oh, and I also got offered a seat on the bus yesterday - was so happy!


----------



## Leeze

krissi said:


> Am I the only one who is not sure if they have felt baby moving? I had a few bubbles but to be honest it was not what I was expecting felt like those bubbles you get if you are hungry and then it stopped. I am in panic mode now!!

I don't think I've felt baby moving either. I've had a few little twinges but I think these are more like ligament pain than bubbles or flutters. A few other people I know said it was more like 20 weeks when they felt it with their first so I'm trying really hard not to worry!!! xxx


----------



## Leeze

Pielette - an activity gym for the baby sounds fab, what a good way to help those muscles develop! You should be able to get on the accessible viewing platform for the concert if you contact the venue in advance - I'd definitely advise it if possible so you're not worrying about being bumped into constantly. Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better 

We loved the flat this morning and are going to put an offer in tomorrow. Finally, we've got somewhere we both agree on. I actually think it will be worth the wait if we get it because it's a lovely little flat and in a great area too. And the owner told us today that her and her OH are happy to move out and rent somewhere if they haven't found anywhere within our timescales. It's still going to be quite tight but we're going to ask if they would be out by early September - this would give us a couple of weeks to do a little bit of work to it and then we'd be in by mid-September hopefully. So, I'm now hoping this baby stays tight until 1st November to give us time to settle in!!! xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Leeze - Congrats on finding 'the one'! You must be so happy ...fingers crossed that it all goes smoothly! x

Leeze and Pielette - yay baby shopping! Im going to try and not to buy now until after 20 week scan only a few weeks to go though give the hubby time to save up lol!

Krissi - please try not to worry hun, honestly in my first two pregnancies i didnt feel any movement until around 20 weeks, it all depends on where your lil pumpkin is laying could be more towards your back etc. Sometimes i can feel some movement but then because ive had a hectic weekend ive hardly noticed. Last night when i was in bed i tried to really concentrate to feel lo moving but couldnt. Sorry if tmi then me and hubby dtd and afterwards lo was moving lots. Felt quite bad...ooops woke the baby up lol. I have to lay really still and really focus on my tummy. If your really really worried though maybe see if your mw would squeeze you in just for a bit of reassurance.


----------



## Darling

Hey Girlies! Just a quick hi from me. I am shattered at the moment. So will write properly when I feel more alive. Hope you're all feeling well. Xxx


----------



## Angelique

Krissi, don't stress, I just started feeling baby move "for sure" last week, now its doing gymnastics and I feel it a lot. 

I have a ton to say to everyone but I'm just too tired to type....


----------



## Pielette

Ooh big congrats Leeze, fingers crossed for you guys! 
We have a rather wonderful potential opportunity coming up. My in-laws have decided to sell their house, buy a smaller one for themselves and split the rest of the money between their four 'kids'. The house is worth rather a lot of money (not going to say the actual figure) and if it happened we would be able to pay our mortgage off :shock: I'm trying not to act like it's going to happen because I don't want to get my hopes up, but it would be the most amazing gift. I would forever be grateful!
Like the other ladies have said krissi, don't worry! My books say between 16-24 weeks for feeling first movements. 
In other news, just emailed Wembley Stadium and asked if they can do anything for me when we go to see Take That. I'm pretty much decided that I can't go if they won't, because I can't stand in the standing section and freak out that I'm going to get knocked over every five seconds.


----------



## pink sparkle

Pielette that truly would be an amazing gift. My dad is forever telling me that when he's gone ill be mortgage free (so nice of him to say but would much rather have my dad!). 

I hope the venue can help you out hun, your have to keep us posted, be such a shame if you cant go, i know i would be heartbroken been waiting for them to get back together since i was soooo young my world ended when they split up lol so my dream to see them again as the 'proper' TT! lol (sound like a nutter!)


----------



## krissi

Being brave and posting bump pic 17+4.

I am massive especially considering I have lost 7lbs during pregnancy!! It is all baby though from back you would not see a thing it all goes out front.

Sorry a rubbish pic but at work!!

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s110/roxystaffie/bump174.jpg


----------



## pink sparkle

That is a fab bump! Im very jelous! Ive never had one like that so early! xxx


----------



## krissi

I look like a Buddha lol!!


----------



## Waitress

Vanessa,

I doubt Wembley will be able to help you but we got round the problem by going online and asking for people to swap standing tickets for seated - you'd be surprised at the number of people willing to do it! My cousin just googled "swap TT tickets" and she got lucky -the 3 pregnant girls all got to sit down :winkwink:

I "sat" on Friday and Monday - I am way too scarred from my Oasis experience where some guy peed on my leg to go into the melee at the front anymore. The boys are great from wherever you see them at Wembley - I sat last time they played there on The Circus Tour and had a great time. Try and swap - you'll love it! If you do have to go into the standing area you can stay at the back and to the sides and you shouldn't get squashed at all - we had seats but didn't sit down once so it would be the standing for 2/3 hours that would be the biggest deal I think. Finally, I think I saw about 1,000 pregnant women there last night - we're of the era where all their fans are having babies!

Pink, they play about 5/6 songs off the Progress album so if you're not familiar with that then get listening or you'll have a bit of "down" time. Other than that they do 5 off the Circus album, Robbie does 5 of his, then they do some of their old stuff aswell as the new stuff they have done together. Its BRILLIANT! You'll have a great time.

I've had a lovely enlightening day with my best friend and her 12 week old baby. She sleeps 9 hours a night, never cries and eats every 2 hours. I'll have one like that please!

Krissi - don't worry on the feeling front - I haven't had so much as a flutter yet either and I'm a little bit ahead of you. There is still LOTS of time. 

Leeze - what news on the flat?!


----------



## Leeze

Krissi - that is such a cute bump!! 

Pielette - that would be fantastic if you get that help from your in-laws, what an amazing present that would be!!!

Waitress - that sounds like a lovely day with your friend - let's all hope for babies that sleep 9 hours a night by 12 weeks!!!

WAHAY for us - our offer got accepted on the flat this morning so we are VERY excited!!!!! Fingers and everything else crossed that this time it all goes smoothly and we've got our new family home to move into by early Sept!!!

xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Angie - did you get your u/s today (hope ive got the right day?!) Did you find out babys sex..im so excited cant wait to find out what everyone's having.

On a scarier note...was on 3rd tri and a lady gave birth to what she was told was a girl and she was in fact a he. Now tonight on 2nd tri another lady had been told at 16 weeks boy and shes actually having a girl! Im so scared that this has happened with me now. I suppose we dont really know until they arrive x


----------



## Angelique

Pink, my appointment is Thursday, but its my bad cuz I had the dates confused. I so badly wanna know!!!! 

Leeze congratulations!!! That's the best news!! And pielette, wow what a gift it would be to pay off your mortgage. 

I went shopping for maternity jeans yesterday. Not that I needed them... but my regular jeans tore. So I decided to buy some. I don't have a cute little bump like you have Krissi, I don't have a bump at all, but I am thicker in the middle and was thinking of comfort. I wont show for another couple months. 

On a scary not I had a friend deliver her baby at 27 1/2 weeks... he is doing OK, but is in the NICU until his due date in August. He was just over 2 pounds at birth. Can u even imagine!!! Ugh

Anyway, I'm off for a nap


----------



## krissi

My bump came in at 13 weeks and has just grown and grown but when I had really bad cysts on my ovaries I used to swell up like I was pregnant so I wonder if that's why bump is so prominent now. I still weigh the same though thank god!!

Had a lovely day yesterday with Paul but the house situation is getting us down his landlord is a nightmare and so every few nights we stay at his sisters it's ok now but we can't keep it up :(


----------



## Pielette

Morning ladies! How is everyone?
Ooh that sounds good Emma - was there a specific website she used? I haven't heard anything back from Wembley yet but we'll see, I may also try the actual company I bought the tickets from. It's worth a shot, and if it doesn't come off I'll try the swapping thing. 
Congratulations Leeze! That's fabulous!
krissi you look absolutely lovely! What a gorgeous bump! I keep meaning to get hubby to take photos of mine cos it is growing all the time and I have a feeling that time is going to disappear. Keep forgetting though! Maybe I'll get that sorted today. Sorry to hear about the living situation though, that sounds flipping awful :nope:
Wow pink sparkle, that is a bit unnerving! I saw the one in 2nd tri as well. I think the longer you can wait to find out the better because the gender will be even clearer. I do have a peek in 3rd tri every now and then, just curious and I like the birth stories, but it is a little bit scary! Ooh best of luck for tomorrow Angie! 

I'm on my half term week so enjoying a week off - I'm off to meet friends for lunch today and another friend after that for coffee.


----------



## Leeze

a quick hello from me because I'm at work - should really be getting on with lots but am finding it hard to focus today!! It's sunny outside and I keep thinking about our new little home-to-be and the little pumpkin on the way!! Can you believe we're all nearly half-way there now too!! 

Angie - is your appointment Thursday as in tomorrow? It will come very quickly now, I'm sure!! How lovely and exciting to be finding out so soon. I've got another 2.5 weeks to wait and it feels so long away!!! That is a bit scary about your friend but good to know the little one is doing ok. Must be really hard for Mum not to be able to take him home at the moment - I feel for her on that one

Krissi - what's the situation with Paul's landlord? Are you guys planning on moving before the little one comes along? Sounds stressful, honey

Pink Sparkle - I think the medical staff normally say they're about 80-90% sure of the gender, there's always that little window of doubt. But remember, just because it's happened to someone else doesn't mean it's going to happen to you!! Will you be going for any more scans now - you could always go for a scan around week 28 or so just to reassure yourself? 

Pielette - how lovely to be on half-term holiday!! I wish I was off this week!! How great it would be to go and meet a friend for lunch instead of being at work. 

catch you all soon :hugs:


----------



## pink sparkle

Yeah i have my 20 week scan in a couple of weeks and then i have to have a growth scan at 28 weeks because my other two were small. I will be asking at both lol! x


----------



## Angelique

Yep! I go bright and early tomorrow morning, I so hope I can get my ultrasound soon!!! I think I have decided on. Liliana Paige for a girls name finally. And will call her Lily. Then for a boy he will be Peyton Darrin

Crossing my fingers for a girl!!!!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Good luck Angie, hope you get a u/s. Cant wait to hear how you get on xxx

Sorry this is short and sweet laptop playing up and keeps kicking me off after ive written an essay getting rather annoyed with the thing. Hello to everyone though hope your all good, off to pick up my baby things from mothercare today....cant wait! xxx


----------



## krissi

Good luck for your scan today Angie xx


----------



## pink sparkle

how did you get on angie? did you get an u/s? Pink or blue??? xxx


----------



## Angelique

Well ladies.... its gonna be baby Peyton... I'm still trying to absorb it. But it will all work out... I'm just so scared of a boy!! I actually just got done crying... hormones I think, I'm not really upset, just shocked cuz I really thought it was a girl. Its just not as fun to shop for boys, and no headbands and bows and flowers. Ugh... I feel like a really bad mom right now


----------



## pink sparkle

Awww hun your be fine, they do some lovely boys clothes over here its just not what your used to. Bet you he will be a real mamas boy!

Congratulations! xxx


----------



## Waitress

Lucky Peyton having all those girls looking after him! I'm sure you'll feel differently quickly - he will be your best boy in no time. Congratulations on having a son :thumbup:

Was everything ok with the scan - all good measurements etc?
:hugs:


----------



## Angelique

The tech said anytime I asked that everything looked normal... I am measuring 9 days ahead of my original due date, but doc wants to go with November 1st due to the breathing difficulties my last baby had, he would like to play it safe. I got a super cute pic of his foot, and several profile shots, and he looks good to me, and the tech didn't even hint at any problems, even though he wouldn't hold still, he wiggled the whole time. 

I feel somewhat bad for the little Guy as he will likely be dressed up like a doll and drug to dance competition and softball tournaments. But he will likely be spoiled rotten. 

What upsets me is the people I know laughing at me cuz I'm having a boy when they know how it scares me.... my biggest fear is not being able to bond the same with him.... but I know its just silly fears... it doesn't help.


----------



## pink sparkle

Oh huni you will bond its just a case of being a lil nervous of the unknown. I kinda know how you feel as i had pnd after my dd was born (i was young and not really ready for a lo at the time) i didnt bond well with her. with dd he was very much planned and it was a totally different experience with him second time round. Theres a tiny tiny part of me thats worried that because this is a girl i will have pnd like with dd. Like you said though they are our silly worries. You sound like such a wonderful mum always doing fun activities with your girls im sure your be taking him to football games/baseball games and your be the same dedicated mum you are as with your girls. I truly do admire how much you do with your daughters and your be no different with your little man.

Big hugs to you huni.

How have the girls taken the news? are they excited to get a brother? and how about your husband i bet hes over the moon at getting a son? xxx


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Angie - firstly, great news that your LO is looking totally healthy - and he sounds like an active little fella in there. I can understand your worries about having a boy, I feel a bit like that too (even though I don't know yet about mine - but somehow I feel I'd know how to be a Mum to a girl better than I would to a boy). I think it's about trusting yourself to be able to adapt and you sound like such an amazing and caring Mum that I bet you will be able to do this. It sounds from what you've said that some of this is about you worrying about being a good enough Mum to a boy because you've got girls and they're what you're used to. To me that already says that you're going to be a great Mum to him because you're thinking about this stuff. Also, the boys/men that I know that have been raised in a household with lots of women tend to be good at being sensitive to women's needs and quite often in touch with their emotional sides. And, most importantly, I bet when you meet him you fall in love with him straight away and most of this will melt away!!!! xxx


----------



## Leeze

I meant to say, that bit about people laughing at you - that's plain cruel and has made me feel a bit angry on your behalf. Grrr!!


----------



## pink sparkle

So who has their scan next?

I have had a major clear out today, sorted out clothes and on top of the wardrobe and even moved the bedroom around. Really started panicking about where we would put lo's clothes etc. So ive made room and got a bag to ebay and a bag to charity shop and a bag to put in the loft in hope that one day i will fit back in the clothes (they are just things ive held on to for years). My best friend has a two year old and she sorted out lots of baby clothes (mainly 0-3 month) so ive washed and dried them today and put all my recent purchases and the things given to me and put them into the drawers i had cleared out. i now have three drawers full of pink...its lovely x


----------



## pink sparkle

hope everyone is good not seen a lot of you on here for ages x


----------



## krissi

So is that one blue and one pink for out little group?


----------



## Waitress

Hi girls,

I have my scan on Tuesday next week - I am so anxious about it. I just want to make sure everything is still ok in there. Then we are going shopping to buy our very first baby things!

I have felt lots of little air bubbles and little flutters over the last couple of days so I am hoping this is the start of some major movement! 

Hope everyone is well,
:hugs:


----------



## pink sparkle

Ahh Waitress thats lovely defo sounds like lo moving around in there. Aww bet you cant wait until tuesday, will be so nice to go shopping! yay

Krissi - im pretty sure we have two blue and one pink. Someone joined the thread later than most and already knew they were team blue...(so sorry i cant remember who!). And then we have a secret bump so we have one yellow too x


----------



## Pielette

Oh Angie congratulations on your blue bump! I can understand it must seem a bit daunting right now after being so used to doing the girlie thing. I have to admit I feel a little apprehensive; I feel positive my bump is blue and I feel like I know how to interact with girls soooo much better. But I can see how affectionate little boys are with their mums! I bet by the time he arrives you'll be head over heels :flower:

Ooh Waitress yay for the scan next week! Ours is on Friday, I am so so excited, of course a little anxious that everything is ok, I will feel very relieved afterwards!


----------



## Leeze

wow - Pink Sparkle, you've been busy. How lovely to have lots of pink things waiting in the drawers!! I had a bit of a clear-out of clothes last weekend too. I'm also going to try to motivate myself to be a bit more ruthless too and clear out lots more stuff ready for the big move when we get our new place.

It was NYpage who's also on team blue. She's not been around for a while, I hope she's ok

Waitress and Pielette - how fab to have your scans next week!! You must be really excited and a bit nervous too. Mine isn't until 20th June which is only 2 weeks away but feels like ages!! 

I saw a moses basket yesterday evening in the charity shop window near where I live so my OH and I are going down there tomorrow morning to see if it's still there! I know it's still quite early to get stuff but we're going to have so much expense over the next few months with buying the flat and the move etc that we need to be as careful as possible with a lot of things. I don't really mind getting second-hand things for a lot of it as long as I can give things a good wash!!! xx


----------



## Angelique

I'm coming to deal with the thought of a boy... it really was a major shock since I was set on the fact that it HAD to be a girl!! my inlaws are thrilled since they have 8 granddaughters and now a grandson on the way... my mom is also thrilled and already shopping! 

I have decided that since I don't get to buy a bunch of baby girl things I'm going to redecorate my girls' rooms and get my girlie fix that way! My little Guy wont have his own room until we move sometime next year, so I will set up a corner of my room as a nursery area. My sister gave me an adorable little bassinet that is all white with sage green and tan trim, I will have him in that for a couple months. 

Leeze I totally agree with the second hand stuff... I think of it as a treasure hunt, and you can really find some amazing deals on gently used things. We have a great little shop in my town that buys name brand clothes from people and sells them in their shop. Its such a cute shop, and I go there a lot. 

Anyway, I made my first baby purchase today, I bought some tiny socks one has a monkey that says silly monkey, and another says chick magnet with a little dog... love em!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Defo agree with you leeze and angie about buying second hand stuff although i must admit i nearly always end up buying new. However with ds and this time round one of my best friends has given me lots and lots. I dont think having a baby needs to be expensive and you can spend as much or as little as you want. I would love to buy a new pram but i have a loola from ds and they dont sell very well on ebay etc so im just going to use it again. Couldnt face selling it for £50 which is what they seem to be going for. Im trying to find a mamas and papas swing, new they cost £89.00 which i cant justify spending when they spend so little time in them. Im watching some on ebay now just waiting to see how much roughly they sell for. Some of the things on there are so expensive i think i may as well buy new! 

Angie - sounds like a great plan - dont spend too much decorating though if your moving! x Socks sound cute saw on fb one of your friends talking about boys clothes with phrases sound so sweet dont really get stuff like that here. Its lovely that your inlaws are getting a grandson after so many grandaughters x


----------



## Angelique

Guys.... I saw something very sad.... i happened to look back at an old page and saw a post from 9babies and she removed her ticker and said she is saying goodbye to her 12th angel. I'm so sad for her.... and I hope you guys will keep her in your prayers.


----------



## krissi

Oh 9babies I am so so sorry xx


----------



## Leeze

aw that's really sad re 9babies. Must be so hard to have been through so many losses. My heart really goes out to her

Angie - great that you're getting your head round having a boy. I bet having him will be one of the most amazing experiences of your life xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

my heart goes out to 9babeis, life really is so unfair at times x


----------



## Darling

Hi everyone! Sorry for my absence. I have sick people at home, had lots of drama to deal with and I'm utterly knackered all the time. I haven't had a chance to catch up with you all but I will I promise and will write properly later. Sorry for being so lame :-( xxxxx


----------



## Darling

Oh god. Just saw your post about Shana. Life can be so bloody cruel sometimes!!


----------



## Pielette

How awful, poor Shana. Life is so bloody cruel :nope:


----------



## Leeze

hi everyone

I'm also suffering from a bout of extreme tiredness so just a very quick hello from me. Also to top it all off my TV and mobile phone have both broken today. What is going on? All feels like a bit much today. 

On a more positive note I bought a baby bjorn baby carrier last night on ebay!! Mainly because I think we've pretty much decided we're going to stay in my flat for a couple of months while we get the building work done on the new place so I will likely be having the LO while living in a 1-bed place on the 2nd floor. A good friend of mine recommended the baby bjorn carrier and it means I won't need to be hauling a buggy up 2 flights of stairs. I'm very excited about getting it in the post and adding to my little bag of baby things

So, we've got a couple of scans coming up this week. How are this week's scan mummies doing? xx


----------



## babylove719

Hey ladies, sorry for my lack of participation. I have been busy. We are making our big move this weekend from Florida to Connecticut. So busy trying to get myself organized and begin packing without too much stress. My sister and brother in law are coming tomorrow to stay for the week to help us pack/load/clean. Also busy with other things this week as u may remember i teach preschool and our preK graduation ceremony is Wednesday evening so there's a lot to get ready for that as well. 
:baby:
On another note. We just had our ultrasound this afternoon! I am the happiest mommy-to-be in the world and so excited to announce that we are expecting a little :pink: GIRL! :pink: I could hardly believe it! I wanted a baby girl sooo badly. In the last 19 weeks I convinced myself it would be a boy and looked at cute boy-things and everything to get excited about it. I really had no "intuition" about what it was but over the last week or so I started really feeling like it just HAD to be a girl and I'm so amazed it actually IS!!! :happydance:

:cloud9: We are completely thrilled. She is perfect. Everything is going perfectly so far. She looks great and all screenings have come back in normal ranges. I'm only experiencing some minor occasional discomforts like groin soreness and swelling in legs and my Dr. said all is normal of course. So I really don't have much to report otherwise. I've gained about 7-9 pounds depending on when I weigh myself and how much I've pigged out that day LOL! My belly is definitely showing but it's not quuite to where I'm obviously pregnant to those who don't know me. but everyone I do know admires my lil bump every day! 

We decided to wait and tell our family the baby's gender when we arrive up there next week so we can tell them in person since we did not get to announce the pregnancy in person to them. So We're really looking forward to that and they are are soooo anxious to see us and find out!!

So that's about it in a nutshell. I'm so sorry I havn't been participating equally in the thread lately but I'm sure I will have much more time to once we're settled in our new place! I'm glad to skim your posts and see that everyone is doing well and getting exciting news from your ultrasounds!! Angie I'm sure having a boy will be SO exciting and your girls will just LOVE him!! My heart breaks for 9babies. That's just so unfair and cruel of fate :-(

I will update soon, probably when we finally leave the beautiful sunshine state that has been our "home" away from real home for over 5 years! It will be very surreal and bitter-sweet to leave but it's an exciting life change. 

:hugs::kiss: XOXO to you all!!!


----------



## Angelique

Awww babylove congratulations! Baby girls are SO special. Good luck on your big move!! That can't be fun


----------



## pink sparkle

Goodluck with your move babylove and so happy for you that you have your pink bump! Lots of love xxx


----------



## krissi

Congrats babylove xx

2 pink and 2 blue now how exciting who's next? X


----------



## sweetbuthyper

hi guys my next scan is the on the 16th can't wait the paranoid its not all ok is starting to creep in again :( not helped that bump has decided to be less noticeably active and that i brought scales bad move i've lost weight not gained it ... most likely due to the fact that i spent a week being sick, and i was large to start with and since becoming pregnant cut out junk. 

I seem to have acquired a house full of baby stuff now it was being stored at my partners mum's because none of his family could wait to buy stuff but it's in the way there so its now all at mine :S 

i have brought bottles coz they were a bargin in ebay but have a feeling i got to carried away and don't need quiet so many that said, uni have declined my extenuating circumstances from when I had bleeding and so I may have to return to uni in september :S bump is due october so half way through a semester. 

congrats to everyone who has found out sexes so far :) hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Leeze

great to hear from you babylove and that all is looking good with the LO. Congrats for being on team pink too, glad you're thrilled about this. Good luck with the move

Sweet - I know what you mean, it's easy to get an overactive imagination re the LO's developing isn't it? I'll be so pleased when my scan finally comes around - less than 2 weeks to go now for mine and I'm definitely counting the days!! That will be a pain if you have to return to uni - can you appeal their decision?

I think the next scan is on Thursday? Waitress maybe? 

:hugs:


----------



## Waitress

Hi girls,

Had my 20 week scan today and all is well with the baby. Had it confirmed that we are expecting a ..... baby! Still not telling anyone - we have decided we really want to keep it to ourselves and surprise everyone when he/she are born. We agreed on a name, ordered our pram and cot and bought some first clothes and a Moses basket. So relieved and can finally feel myself starting to fret a lot less.

The scan and consultant appointment were both totally underwhelming though. I know these people do it all day every day but jeez, make the individual feel special for at least 5 minutes! We were quite shocked at how disinterested they were. "All completely normal, nothing special about you, go away" would be how I would paraphrase it! I'm not asking for a round of applause but hey, a little smile would go a long way to make me think you were actually interested! The consultant was AWFUL. 'You're fit and healthy, not overweight, I have no idea why you've been referred to me". I explained about my RH- and my bicornuate uterus and she said "We'll discuss both of those things when we talk about getting your baby out at 35/6 weeks. Until then you can go back to your midwife" and that was it!:2 minutes tops. :shrug: 

We got a nice shot of the baby which I'll try and post tomorrow. Bugger everything else, our baby is well and we are very lucky, and very very happy! :hugs:


----------



## pink sparkle

Waitress so glad your scan went well and i admire your will power at keeping the secret...will be lovely to suprise everyone when he/she arrives xxx


----------



## Waitress

Sorry - just reading to catch up - congratulations Whitney! :thumbup:


----------



## Leeze

great to hear your LO is looking fit and healthy, Waitress. Shame the staff didn't have a very good bedside manner! xx


----------



## Darling

Waitress - awesome!!!! So curious now! Lol. 

Babylove congrats!! How lovely that you got exactly what you were hoping for. 

So whose scans have I missed? Whose having what so far?

Mine is Monday.


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey Darling how are you hun? YAY for Monday! x

Girl for me and Babylove

Boy for Angie

I cant believe we are all around the 20 week mark...time is flying x


----------



## pink sparkle

Boy for NYPage too x


----------



## Darling

This is getting pretty exciting girls!!!! As soon as I know I'm going to buy some baby clothes! I am realising that as much as I would utterly adore a girl what I should be praying for is a placid child! lol. As in one that doesn't have temper tantrums. Seriously, my son is such a diva! Very metrosexual in his ballet shoes and tutu playing with his digger truck! Never a dull moment in my house.. oh for a dull moment! :dohh:

So how are we all feeling ladies? This last week, I've felt like I've bit hit by a train! Tired is not the right word! I can't go on like this. I feel like the bloody dormouse in Alice in Wonderland! I wouldn't notice if anyone tried to stuff me into a teapot that's for sure. Though I'd like to see them try lol. My bump is rather well-developed! I'm sure I must have been, but I can't remember being this big in my last two. I look like Mr Greedy!!:haha:

Anyway I hope you're all ok and :sleep:


----------



## Leeze

I woke up this morning with a massive sore purple bruise on my right thigh, I've got no idea where it came from!! Anyone had anything similar? I just googled "bruising when pregnant" and apparently it is common to bruise more easily, it's just a bit scary that I have no memory whatsoever of it happening!!!


----------



## Leeze

I hear you on the tiredness, Darling! This week and last week have been really hard. I think part of it is because I've got a lot on at work so when I get home in the evening I really want to make the most of my free time and I haven't been going to bed as early as I should do!! Tut tut. So, it's a bit self-inflicted really. I need to be a bit more sensible though and get back to those early nights!


----------



## pink sparkle

I bruise easily all the time and im always finding a bruise without any memory of where it has come from! 

Its strange as im not severley tired but im not full of beans either..i feel like i should be soooo tired but i just cant because of the other children (does this make sense). I think its all going to catch up with me eventually and im just going to collapse on the sofa for a week! Today im feeling pretty rotten think im coming down with a cold that the rest of the family have already had. Got a really bad headache with it and all stuffy basically feel like poo!

I cant wait for everyone to find out. I was going through Riley's old things last night and i was in tears i cant believe how quickly he has grown. The amount of his stuff that looks literally brand new is unbelievable. Im going to wait for my scan next week to double check its a girl then im going to start putting it on ebay or maybe put it on here. I dont need any newborn vests or sleeping bags or any blankets (ive got three new pink ones and all of riley's cream/white and blue ones). Would have been much easier if id been having a boy x


----------



## Pielette

Hi everyone! How are you all?
Babylove - big big congrats on your little girl! I'm so pleased for you! Sounds like it's all a bit manic for your guys right now. 
Oh Emma really glad the scan went well and well done on keeping bubs' gender a secret! We've decided to do the same thing and keep it from everyone, although I will be saying it on here cos I have to let it out somewhere. So if you're friends with me on FB please don't say anything!
I'm so looking forward to Friday and our scan, it feels like it's been so long since we saw bubs. 
I feel pretty knackered myself actually. And very very unmotivated at work right now! Oh pink sparkle I had a cold for about two weeks and it was bloody awful, I feel your pain. I couldn't breathe through my nose for about 4 days, got so grumpy and hormonal that I ended up crying over it! :haha:


----------



## Leeze

thanks Pink Sparkle, that makes me feel a bit better about my mystery bruise!! Sorry to hear you're not feeling too well, I hope it clears up soon

Pielette - how lovely to have your scan coming up on Friday, only 2 days to go!! I've still got over a week to wait until mine!

I wish that I'd worked it out when I was at the 12-week scan because I think the hospital mis-counted it because they kept calling it the 20 week scan but it will actually be the 21 week one. Unless it's because of the bank holiday Monday or something? I'm feeling very impatient now anyway! I am practically wishing my life away in terms of wanting to get through the next 11 days as quickly as possible! I'm so much looking forward to seeing the LO again and seeing how much it's grown. I read this week that our bubs are the same size as a can of red bull - that still feels really small and cute!!

Right, time to get my dinner now and have a relaxing evening and an early night!! xx :hugs:


----------



## Waitress

Vanessa, I won't say a word - I promise. I wonder if your intuition is right? Mine totally was so am feeling rather smug with myself!

One of the things we bought yesterday was a little newborn sleepsuit that says 50% Mama 50% Papa on it. Its so cute, I sat on the floor of the nursery this morning and laid out all the little outfits and had a little cry. Some days I just can't believe how lucky we are. All of us. 

I hear you on the tiredness front. I feel totally exhausted some days and had 2 hours kip on the sofa this afternoon and am now wondering what time I can go to bed already! Those of you doing this with children already - I salute you!


----------



## Angelique

My gosh it seems like first trimester fatigue is coming back!!! I'm so exhausted and baby is so low, and so far back that it is making walking difficult. 

I don't wanna sound like a whiner but man I want October to get here!!!

Hope everyone is well..... I'm taking a nap in-between softball games... had one this morning at 11 and one tonight at 6.... its tournament time and it wears me out.


----------



## Angelique

Oh and I almost forgot.... I think we are gonna change our name, cuz I'm really kinda stuck on Jacob Darrin, he can go by JD for short if he wants when he's older.


----------



## Darling

Angie - JD is cool!! Xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Agree with Darling JD is great! x


----------



## Angelique

So tonight, and the last few days I have experienced something kinda neat, my little Guy seems to like to push himself up to the top of my uterus, and lay against it... I don't know if its cuz I almost always put my hand there to feel it, and he likes the touch, or if he likes to be closer to my heartbeat or something, but he does it most of the time when I lay down and relax... its really kinda cool to me, like he is almost saying hey mom here I am! 
I have read that around 18 weeks or so they can feel touch if you put pressure on them, they will respond, so maybe That is what he is doing... whatever it is, its neat and I like it. Maybe I'm just bein sentimental lol


----------



## krissi

Just a quick post from me off to hospital at 11:30 had a bit of spotting since Monday and period type pains in my back will update later xx


----------



## Leeze

Aw, Krissi - hope all is ok. thinking of you and sending a big hug :hugs:

Angie - that's a really cute name and I love the idea of our bubs being able to respond to touch. I really wouldn't have a clue still where mine might be lying!

Waitress - I agree with you, I take my hat off to those who've got other children to take care of. I'm just about managing to take care of myself.

And tired - I am with a capital T today. Woke up twice last night to pee and twice because of really bad leg cramp. GRR. Not feeling great today. :growlmad:


----------



## pink sparkle

Angie - hes a mamas boy already bless! xxx

Krissi - thinking of you hun hope your ok let us know asap big hugs xxx

Leeze i get real bad leg cramps too, someone told me to try a banana before bed and a glass of milk. When you feel a cramp coming move your foot up as if your walking flat on your feet, it sort of stops my cramp developing into a full on awful one (i hope that makes sense!). Im with you on the peeing at night too! Doing my head in and only gonna get worse. The only thing to be grateful about is that at least its not cold at night when im getting up. Colds worse today its all in my head and sinus's and ive had to give in and take paracetamol! No choice but to or go to bed and got no chance with lil man to run around after. Just chilling as hes having a nap! x


----------



## krissi

Back from hospital heard pumpkins heartbeat and no obvious cause of bleeding. Didn't get a scan as the midwife said it wouldn't tell them anything after having heard heartbeat. So tired will update properly later xx


----------



## Darling

Krissi hope you're ok hun. Xxx


----------



## Leeze

krissi said:


> Back from hospital heard pumpkins heartbeat and no obvious cause of bleeding. Didn't get a scan as the midwife said it wouldn't tell them anything after having heard heartbeat. So tired will update properly later xx

great you got to hear heartbeat and no obvious sign of bleeding sounds promising. sounds stressful all the same. take care xx :hugs:


----------



## Angelique

Yikes! Krissi, I hope all is well.... its good you got to hear the heartbeat but a scan would have been reassuring I'm sure. Hugs


----------



## Angelique

Well ladies.... today, I woke up with a bump.... all of a sudden he pushed his way up and out, and it was SO quick, that I'm feeling the stretching and its not nice!! 
Also people who know me, who didn't know I'm pregnant, like my softball girls' moms, were looking at me funny today. I know they were wondering LOL

So my mom bought my little Guy the cutest outfit!!! Its one of those fleece one piece jammie sleepers and its pale blue with dinosaurs playing football (American football) which I am obsessed with, and the bottoms of the feet say touch down.... I SO love it! I'm starting to get really excited, bit I'm still debating names, Jacob is the number one American name 7 years in a row... I'm also looking at Dawson, Carter, and Zachary, and still peyton. I am very open to suggestions... lol


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies! How are you all? Oh Angie that's so cute of your little man! I'm feeling pokes and nudges but whenever I put my hand on the area it stops! Mischief child! I love your potential name by the way, Jacob was on our list too. 
Krissi I'm so glad you got to hear the heartbeat, that must have been so scary. At this point we don't expect to get freaked out like that do we? Hope you're feeling better.
So I had my 20 week scan this morning and it was absolutely amazing! I couldn't believe the growth, we got to see the heart pumping, little feet and the bones and spine, I was overwhelmed and cried! 
So my mother's intuition on the gender was...
*
*
*
*
*
totally and completely correct... We're having a perfect baby boy! I'm so pleased, thought I would be a bit disappointed not to have a girl but you know what, I'm over the moon. I could even see his cute little nose, I'm so in love!
Thanks for that Emma, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Leeze

congrats Pielette - another little boy for the group! Sounds like a lovely experience!

Angie - great to hear you're getting excited about cute outfits and names!! I think all the names you have picked are lovely

I want my scan NOW! feels so cruel that I've got to wait another 9 days!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krissi

Congrats Pielette. I am very jealous I sooooo want a boy!!!

Leeze 9 days I still have to wait 19 lol!!

So is that 3 blue, 2 pink and one yellow!! Our own mini rainbow!!


----------



## Darling

OMG! Is this exciting or what? Congrats on your little fella hun!


----------



## Leeze

krissi said:


> Congrats Pielette. I am very jealous I sooooo want a boy!!!
> 
> Leeze 9 days I still have to wait 19 lol!!
> 
> So is that 3 blue, 2 pink and one yellow!! Our own mini rainbow!!

Aw honey, that sucks big time that you've got another 19 days to wait. That's made me feel a little bit better about having 9 days to get through! Feels like 90 days though!!! :haha:


----------



## Darling

I've got mine on Monday and I'm so nervous. Don't get me wrong I love my son but he is hard work! Constant tantrums and throwing himself on the floor. So many mothers say boys are more difficult but I have friends who have girls and they're the same. I want another Issy although I would dearly love another girl, I don't mind so long as it's not going to be another Ethan! One of him is quite enough! Lol. Poor little guy. I'm always moaning about him.


----------



## pink sparkle

Congrats Pielette on your blue bump! xxx

Darling my mum says you never get two the same and her two boys were sooo different one being extremely hard work and the other extremely laid back and a real bundle of joy! I hope that this is true as Megan was very hard work as a baby and was so independent very quickly a real lil madam! Good luck for monday cant wait to find out what your having.

Ive got my 20week scan on thursday looking forward to another peek and also confirmation that this bump is pink before i buy anything else! 

Ive been a lil worried the last couple of days as ive hardly felt any movement and had been feeling it everyday for a while now, specially at night. my sis has her 20 week scan next week too and she keeps going on that shes worried that theres going to be no heart beat (because of a bad feeling and a bad dream about it). Im kinda freaking myself out that her dream and intuition is about me and not her! Wish i had a bloody doppler!!! Probably worrying for nothing but cant help it for some reason x


----------



## sweetbuthyper

pink sparkle - i also have my scan on thursday i had little movement at the beginning of the week so much so i was ready to call the midwife when little one decided to move and start kicking around again, he/she could have just got into a position you can't feel them, maybe try fresh orange juice worked for me to get mine a bit more active when i was worried. 

the answer to appealing uni is no. but i can take a year out if i have to i get my results for some modules on thurday and the rest on the 29th so will see then how many exams i hae in august and what the likley hood of me having to go back for a year is.


----------



## Angelique

Yay!!!! Congratulations Pielette!!!! So cool that you totally knew! 3 blue bumps! I was looking in the forum and saw the pole asking boy girl, and boys are winning by quite a margin, I found some amazingly cute material, its pale green with butter yellow polka dots, and monkey faces all over it, and my mom is gonna make a crib quilt for little Mr. I have decided to have her do the whole thing, I also found matching material that has jungle written all over it in different prints, to make bumper pads, I'm so excited!! So now I'm going with a jungle theme for him, I wasn't sure until I saw this material. I am not a blue fan at all, so I wanna go with greens, yellows, and browns, and its just too cute, I will post pics soon as I can! Yay! I'm really getting excited! 

So Darling on Monday.... I don't remember who said Thursday, but yay! Soon we will all know =)


----------



## Leeze

scan day - hurry up already!!!!

What's everyone up to this weekend? We're doing lots of domestic things this weekend and also are going to a place called "Eel Pie Island" which has a bit of an artist/hippy community and they open it to the public twice a year. Something fun and different. I'm not sure if they still sell Eel Pies but I'll need to check this out!

Darling - maybe becoming a big brother will be the making of Ethan! You never know!! xx


----------



## Pielette

Thanks ladies! We're on cloud nine. Yesterday we went out for dinner to celebrate our little man and are going shopping today to buy him some clothes, I can't wait!
Angie that material sounds gorgeous, I love the idea of a jungle theme. We've decided to paint our nursery mint green - I'm not a huge fan of going overboard on pink/blue either but still want it to be bright and colourful.
Ah good luck for Monday Darling, I bet you can't wait! 
I know it's so easy to say don't worry pink sparkle, I'm sure all is well though! I think our minds are still going to worry, from that moment with the BFP till... well forever really :haha: First we worry that bubs won't survive, then we worry there'll be something wrong with him/her, then we'll worry when they're born and don't put on much weight... the list is endless! 
Leeze - Eel Pie Island, how weird! Would love to know what that's like :flower:


----------



## pink sparkle

Thanks Pielette, after a few days of worry this morning she was moving loads and felt her first proper 'kick' was lovely!

When i had Riley we brought curtains, wall art and maternial from Ikea, bright primary colour jungle theme and very very reasonable price. I didnt want anything to 'baby' and blue as they grow too fast and i thought it would last a few years. 

How was shopping did you buy lots? 

I brought a double pushchair today, sale at mothercare, £100.00 including raincover and coseytoes. We went to the shop and the sale price was on a different one to the one pictured on the net, different colour. We picked this one instead of the one on the net and was then told that they had made a mistake and that one wasnt supposed to be in the sale but that they would honour the deal so we got that one for £100.00 which was great. Quite plain really grey and red.

Spent the afternoon with our friend going around hotels to find a venue for his christmas eve wedding reception that he is planning as a suprise for his fiance! I think i should become a wedding planner had a great day!


----------



## Pielette

Ooh that pushchair sounds like a good deal pink sparkle, what brand is it? 
Well I thoroughly enjoyed shopping! We bought some vests and babygros, some muslins, big hooded towels and a baby bath. Oh and some socks and bibs :flower: It's so nice to be able to properly look now, because I have to say I find the selection of neutral stuff out there pretty rubbish. 
I'm getting a bit frustrated though at trying to find a furniture set. So much of it seems to be online and I'm just not a fan of spending so much money on something when I haven't even seen it yet. Any tips ladies? I could check of Ikea but I have to admit I find the place so bloody exhausting I tend to avoid it as much as possible!


----------



## pink sparkle

Pielette - yay for baby shoppin! xxx

Pushchair is just a mothercare one, tbh i doubt i will use it much ds only just fits in it. Ive got it mainly for school run when the weathers bad as i hate driving in snow and ice and i think it will be too cold to expect him to walk he will only just have turned 2! Will use my loola travel system from ds mostly, couldnt sell it as they only sell for around £50 for everything and i couldnt part with it for that price as its in excellent condition. When i had ds i didnt go out and buy the whole range of baby furniture. My sil brought a cotbed for us i just got it in white from toys r us and we brought a white chest of drawers from the dreaded Ikea! hehe. Tbh theres not much room in ds's bedroom for a set of furniture so i was kinda limited. Theres a sale on at mothercare atm looks pretty good the mothercare by mine has quite a few ranges of furniture to look at. If theres not much around in the shops i would go with the net specially if it will save you some money too!


----------



## pink sparkle

Pielette just noticed your sig - how lovely Noah Michael xxx

Also im 20 weeks today...officially half way ..yipeee! x


----------



## Pielette

True, I may just have to give in and order off the net and cross my fingers! I think I'm quite fussy though, I really love white sets and sleigh ones, and there are much more of the standard styles out there. 
Thanks pink sparkle! I've finally got hubby to agree to the name - Michael is his dad's name which is why we wanted that in there, but he wasn't sure about Noah. Thought other people might think it was 'pretentious'. Which I disagree with! But he does like the name, just worried about other people's reactions. He said if Noah comes up to us in 18 years time and says 'why the hell did you name me that' he's blaming it on me :haha: I was determined to get my way!


----------



## pink sparkle

You stick to your guns, dont tell anyone until he's here and once you have actually named your baby no one would dare give a negative comment! I think its a lovely name. Good luck with the furniture hunting, i can imagine that it would hard to pick just from looking at a picture, start by looking online and it may tell you if there are any shops which stock their range and then give them a call and see if they have the one you want on display to look at. Im sure that if you spent a good amount of money on something you would be able to return it so long as you hadnt assembled it. The main thing would be that its a good quality for the money you spend and you wont need to put it together to check the quality of it x


----------



## Waitress

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/produ...cm_re=Navigation-_-Furniture-_-HayworthCotBed

Vanessa,

We have ordered this from M&P. LO is going in a relatively small room and I didn't want to spend a lot on expensive "junior" furniture so am going to use this and a standard white chest of drawers for the first couple of years. Its on offer, is VERY nice (saw it in the shop) - but you need to order now to get it July/August. 

Hope that helps!

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow Darling :thumbup:
:hugs:

EDIT: I don't much like being a banana! I've gone right off them since being pregnant and they look a bit too skinny to be baby-size?!


----------



## Pielette

Oh definitely, the only person in the world other than us (and you ladies :flower:) who knows the name is my mum! No-one else is allowed to know, I see so often on here people saying this person said this and that about the name, I'm not letting people give me their opinions. 
Oh that's nice Emma! I've just had a little look on their range and they do really have some nice bits, I also want to get an M&P pushchair. I just need to find a shop that stocks their stuff so I can see it. 
Not too keen on the banana status either! I changed my ticker to the one where it shows you what the LOs are doing each week, practically because I didn't want to be a banana! :haha:


----------



## Angelique

LOL I agree the banana is kinda skinny LOL. I love the name you have picked!!!! I think Noah is a fantastic name! I'm back to Peyton, but it can change next week LOL. 

Emma you mentioned a white dresser, that's what I am doing as Well, only I am going to use removable vinyl to add cutsie baby boy things to it. Then its nothing permanent but still fun for baby, I'm already excited to add vines and monkeys etc, cuz I'm loving the jungle idea 

So you guys have IKEA over there do you guys have babies r us? They have beautiful baby furniture, a bit pricey but gorgeous.


----------



## Darling

Hey girlies! D-day tomorrow! 

Leeze - I hope becoming a big brother is the making of Ethan. He was very good today actually (for Daddy grrr!) Oh god I'm sooo nervous! I think I'll be fine with it either way once I know. 

I'm so tired. My eyes hurt all the time and I have no energy. Its really getting me down because I can't get through the day without a cheeky nap now! Then by the time bedtime comes around I'm overtired and I can't settle. Is everyone else feeling really uncomfortable in bed now? I miss lying on my tummy! Lol. 

I like the jungle theme too. Its sounds really cute. 
Loving the name Noah Michael btw.


----------



## Pielette

Best of luck for tomorrow Darling! I loved the 20 week scan, just found the detail incredible and being able to relax and look at every little inch of him was amazing. The 12 week one just made me feel nervous the whole way through cos the woman barely said anything for the first ten minutes!
I absolutely miss lying on my tummy. It was my favourite position to sleep in prior to pregnancy. After some cuddles hubby and I used to joke every night in bed - his favourite position is on his left side - 'shall we assume the positions?' Then we'd be asleep in next to no time! I love my pregnancy pillow though, do you have one of these? It's fabulous, I wrap myself round it before I go to sleep and I must be comfortable cos when I wake up I'm still wrapped around it. Before I bought it I'd be tossing and turning. It cost me about £10 off ebay. Bargain!


----------



## Darling

Thanks honey! 
I used to have one but during the last trimester i just used to fight with it. 
I love 'assuming positions'! Thats really comical. Well i'll let you know tomorrow. Im off to assume my position now lol. Sweet dreams. Xxx


----------



## Leeze

hi everyone

good luck tomorrow, Darling. I know what you mean about sleeping positions - I used to love sleeping on my tummy, then I got used to sleeping on my back but you're not meant to do this after 20 weeks. I've been trying to sleep on my left side and found if I have a pillow between my legs and then wrap my arms around one too I can just about sleep although sometimes wake up with a dead arm!!!

Pielette - I think Noah Michael is a lovely name. I'm impressed you've settled on a name already. We keep milling over lots of names but I think when we know the gender it will make it a bit easier to narrow it down!

Waitress - that furniture is really lovely. your LO is going to be very lucky!! 

Pink Sparkle - congrats on the 20 week milestone!! Halfway there!!

Angie - I've not heard of babies r us, but we've got toys r us so maybe there's a babies r us too

funny the talk of bananas! I read that this week bub is the same size as a can of red bull, that seemed like a strange image too. Did anyone look up "vernix caseosa", by the way - what baby starts to have in week 19-20 - it literally means "cheesy varnish!" - no wonder the latin name is used!!!

I bought some more toys and babygrows yesterday and had a big clearout of 3 bags of rubbish/recycling to make room for baby's things. I've now got a big space in my living room cupboard that is just for baby stuff - this feels like a step towards having a nursery!!! 

speak soon :hugs:


----------



## pink sparkle

Just a quick one to wish Darling lots of luck today xxx

We do have babies are us, they are small departments within most toys r us, great selection and they have some very good sales on, uk ladies keep an eye out for the bargains x


----------



## Darling

Thanks girls. Just got home. All ok with baby. Its a boy. Xx


----------



## Angelique

Congratulations Darling! So glad to hear all is well with Bubs!! I know you were like me with some anxiety about a boy, but for different reasons.... all will be well, I promise!! 4 blue bumps now?


----------



## Leeze

Congrats Darling that all is ok with baby. How are you feeling about your LO being another boy? xx

Pink Sparkle - good tip re toys r us - must check out the babies r us section 

xx


----------



## krissi

Congrats darling!! I am so jealous I want a boy!!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Congratulations Darling wonderful to hear that baby is well, im sure that your worries about a boy will all be forgotten when you hold your beautiful baby in your arms xxx


----------



## Darling

Thanks girls. I don't know what to say really. I need time to adjust to the idea. When I was pregnant with Ethan, we wanted it to be a surprise and I was hoping for a sister for Issy. I was taken by surprise by Ethan in every respect. I had him at home and he was a posterior birth and without doubt the most painful experience of my life and certainly not one I would wish to repeat. The midwife at the time was very young and inexperienced and had not had any children of her own yet and she was about two hours behind me the whole time. She refused me gas and air for a long time because she clearly had no idea how much pain I was in (I should have been advised to go to hospital but wasn't). I had hoped this time around that it would be my turn to have a little girl. I am grateful that LO is ok but really disappointed so much I broke down and cried. As I said I just need a little time to get used to it. I'm sure this one will be a walk in the park comparatively. My hormones are playing hell with me and its not an easy subject to discuss for fear of being dismissed as a selfish cow! 

Things have been pretty tough for the last six months. Our honeymoon was a disaster, with the children and I suffering food poisoning. The accommodation was horrendous. I was so low from it that I contracted the flu and was very ill for 3 weeks over Christmas and my half brother who has a personality disorder sabotaged my birthday and rang up threatening to kill us. My mother completely refuses to acknowledge he's done any wrong (as she always has done) and told me to get stuffed when I demanded an apology. 

Lifes been a piece of shit to us for a while now and I'm finding it really tough being pregnant and dealing with my hormones and Ethan's tantrums. Sorry for the long sob story. I'm feeling really low and very guilty about not feeling thrilled. Just feeling a bit sorry for myself at the moment. 

Hope all of you are ok. God I hope Shana doesn't read this! What an ungrateful cow she will think me.


----------



## Pielette

Oh Darling, no-one would ever judge you for feeling a little shell-shocked. It sounds like you've really been through it the past few months! It will take you a little time I'm sure but you'll get there. It must be hard to separate your experiences with Ethan from his gender, but I have seen people struggle with girls just as much as boys. Not that I've got any experience whatsoever with raising children (naturally - yet!) but it seems to simply be down to their individual personalities. 
The good thing is that at least you know you will be much more forthright in your birth this time round - mums know best!
Lots of :hugs: and congratulations on your new little man.


----------



## pink sparkle

Aww darling sending you big :hugs: you really are having a very shitty time of it! I dont think your being selfish at all and no one will judge you hun. I really hope that things start to look a lot brighter for you soon. I can imagine how hard it must be with your pregnancy hormones raging atm aswel.

Pielette gave a great piece of advice there in that children's personalitys arent based on their sex they are all individuals. Im sorry your having such a hard time with Ethan and his tantrums im sure its just a phase that he is going through and that he will outgrow them and that its just being made a million times worse because your pregnant too.

Remember that we are all here for you xxx

Also ladies i meant to say in my post about babies r us that theres a great selection on line! x


----------



## pink sparkle

I meant to ask does posterior birth mean the same as back to back? Sorry if i sound dumb. Ds was back to back and it was horrific compared to to dd's birth. If im told this ones back to back i will be having the epidural, something i have never had nor wanted before but couldnt face a back to back birth again x


----------



## Leeze

Darling, I agree with Pielette - no-one on here is going to judge you. You've been through a real rough ride recently and I can understand your concerns about having another boy given what you've said about Ethan's tantrums. Don't forget this is a support forum, and I think we've all got to know each other a bit by now that we understand you're not being selfish but rather you are worried about how things might turn out - and given your run of bad luck recently you were hoping that you wouldn't have something else to worry about. Let it all out, I say xx

I'm exhausted today, feeling a bit like back in 1st trimester. I had a really crappy night's sleep last night - I think I experienced my first major bout of kicking from the LO at about 3am - lots of jabbing in my lower right side. One of my friends gave birth this morning, so I'm feeling very happy for her. 

Oh, and I checked out the babies r us range on the toys r us website. Some great stuff on there and they've got a sale on at the moment! thanks for the recommendation girls 

right, it's an early night for me. Speak soon xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Leeze im feeling the same .......all of a sudden so tired and my tummy feels so heavy atm cannot get comfy and doesnt help that ds is constantly climbing all over me x


----------



## krissi

So who is next for scan then?


----------



## berniegroves

Hi Ladies, 

I haven't been on here for ages it feels like! How is everyone doing? Are your bumps all coming along nicely? 

I feel like i am HUGE!!! But i hope it is normal to feel that way. 

I will read through all the pages i have missed at some point, but haven'ty had a chance yet. So i hope you are all good and that the bumps are doing well. 

We have now started to look at prams/travel systems etc.....OMG......so confusing!!!! I have a Toyota Yaris as well so the boot is really small, so am trying to find one that fits in! Going to Mama's and Papa's this weekend to see what they have. I like the look of the Sola. 
Has anyone else purchased a pram etc yet? 

Also i had my 20 week scan on Friday (at 21weeks and 1 day) and ...........ITS A GIRL!! Yay! 
So exciting!!!! 

Anyway, hope you are all well

xx


----------



## berniegroves

Darling - nobody on here is going to judge you for the way you are feeling. It is completly understandable after the tough time you had previously. We are always here for your to vent your feelings and emotions no matter what they may be. 
I am glad you and baby are both okay
xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey bernie congrats on the pink bump hun and happy shopping for the weekend yay! xxx


----------



## Angelique

Congratulations Bernie! Girls are SO much fun!! I have 2


----------



## pink sparkle

So dh took us for a meal today only a carvery but thought was nice and great not to cook, got there and had to wait 15 minutes for turkey to be cooked, no stuffing!, no cauliflower cheese (mmmm fave part), ds then decides to run bloody riot, i was getting so hot and stressed out turned into a nightmare, hubby ended up not eating all his and taking son outside so i could finish off mine. he was too big for their highchairs! didnt have any booster seats, so glad to be home just wish i had a bottle of wine in the fridge i could murder a glass or three! need to de-stress x


----------



## Pielette

Hi Bernie! Lovely to hear from you and congrats on your pink bump! We're going to be heading to Mamas and Papas as well, we've got our eye on the Sola and I want to try it out. Plus we need to try it out in the boot of our Toyota Yaris... how weird! I asked for people to tell me whether it folds up nicely in a small boot and people seemed very happy with it on here, so fingers crossed.
Pink sparkle, that does not sound like the nice pleasant meal you had in mind! I could really do with a glass of wine at the moment, I'm really missing a chilled glass of rose. Stock the fridge for the day after I give birth hubby! :haha: Although what's the deal with alcohol and breastfeeding, does anyone know? Do you need to have none during breastfeeding as well?


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

good to hear from you, bernie. Congrats on the pink bump

Pielette - I think with breast-feeding it's similar advice to when pregnant - ie best not to do it but if you're going to then only have 1 or 2 units once or twice a week. Although once you get to the point of expressing milk then you can express enough for the evening and next morning, I think - I'm not speaking from a place of experience on this though!!! Some of the mums might be able to answer better

Who is next for a scan? I think there's another one or two this Thursday maybe? Or am I getting confused with last Thursday? I've got pregnancy brain again today and keep getting my words muddled - also I'm very tired still!! My scan is on Monday, only 5 more days to go now!!!!!
xx


----------



## Angelique

Uuuuuuugh!!! I'm going crazy! Is anyone else having to run to the bathroom 4-5 times an hour??? Night and day, it doesn't matter if I drink nothing, I still have to go... I know there is an increase during pregnancy but this is a little much.....

Deep breath....

Sorry for the rant, I'm trying to fall asleep, and every time I turn over, I have to get up and go... its frustrating lol


----------



## pink sparkle

Aww hun, i dont go that often but still enough to drive me crazy im sure my lil girl is dancing on it at times. Can you get checked out for a UTI? just to be on the safe side, ive got the hospital tomorrow so hoping they can rule that out for me too x


----------



## sweetbuthyper

I'm all excited but also scared today, i have my scan tomorrow but got told by the healthcare worker at my new doctors my bump looks small :( i thought it was quiet big and has definatly been growing, but now i'm all worried. 

I go to the loo about 3 - 4 times a night i'm sure i've started sleep walking to it coz i don't really remember in the morning.


----------



## Leeze

I'm up 3-4 times each night to pee too - or with bad leg cramps! Angie 4-5 times an hour does sound like a lot, maybe worth getting checked out like Pink Sparkle said

Sweetbuthyper - re your healthcare worker saying you look small, I've read before that some people don't even show till about 5 months so this seems a strange thing to say. Good luck tomorrow
xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Im not showing much only a lil bump although it seems to get bigger and harder towards the end of the day which is a bit weird x


----------



## sweetbuthyper

thanks guys i'm feeling a little calmer, I haven't put any weight on but can tell i have lost weight in other areas than the bump so could be the reason that and i had really bad sickness, and am eating less rubbish. I have the midwife next week so going to have a chat with her and see what she says, my bump has grown as i've been keeping pictures so i wasn't worried. 

13 weeks https://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb430/sweetbuthyper/224775_10150559751830648_606280647_18319614_1666831_n-1.jpg

21 weeks https://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb430/sweetbuthyper/2011-06-15102918.jpg

and while i'm postng pictures my 13 week scan picture 
https://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb430/sweetbuthyper/221236_10150559750690648_606280647_18319612_2830359_o.jpg


----------



## pink sparkle

I wouldnt worry to much, have you had your 20 week scan? They will do all the measurements then and they will be far more accurate than your healthcare worker simply looking at your tummy and saying you look small, they should know not to say things like that as everyone carries so different. A friend of mine is 28 weeks and has a huge lovely bump (looks like a football up her top). Shes just had a growth scan and they are concerned as baby is measuring small, but she looks so big its crazy! She has to go back in two weeks for another one x

Your pics are great can see how your baby bump has grown xxx


----------



## sweetbuthyper

pink sparkle I have my 20 week scan ( at 21 weeks) tomorrow :) will post pics and hopefully if bump is cooperative the sex tomorrow when i get back :)


----------



## Leeze

pink sparkle said:


> Im not showing much only a lil bump although it seems to get bigger and harder towards the end of the day which is a bit weird x

that's funny - mine always looks bigger in the evening too!


----------



## Angelique

My bump is almost exactly the same as your bump sweetbuthyper, seriously, its kinda funny. I bet You are carrying a little in your back like I am, and my baby is even a week bigger when measured. No worries!! 

As to the peeing so often, I know I don't have a uti since I usually kinda go a lot all day, but its getting rediculous, and disruptive to my life, I'm out coaching Softball and have to running to the restroom 3 times a game, not cool!!


----------



## Darling

Hey girls.
Just wanted to say the hugest thank you to all of you for being so sweet and supportive. I think my hormones have been messing with my head a lot. I've felt very unstable emotionally. Very similar to when you start crying after a few too many glasses of wine and then twig that you have pms and alcohol in your system! Kinda like.. oh that's what's wrong with me. The sonographer was a bit off with me. I think she was running late and was trying to put me off having a scan pic as baby wasn't playing ball apparently and she said it would be very difficult and time consuming to get a good profile pic (i.e. just go away please!) so I gave in and said "don't worry I understand" - I'm really cross with myself now! Anyway, thank you soooo much for not being non-judgemental and lovely and everything. 

Bernie - congrats on Team Pink!!!!! 

Re alcohol - I really wouldn't worry too much about it. Just be responsible have no more than one glass and re breastfeeding you have a nice fat glass straight after the last feed of the evening and it goes out of your system within a couple of hours so by the time you come to do a night feed you're all clear. If you have a significant amount of wine in your breastmilk be assured your baby will not like the taste (or maybe it will... lol) Just moderation is key. Also a baby gets older, you can introduce it to a bottle so that if you want to go out in the evening occasionally someone else can take over and same if you fancy a few glasses of wine at the weekend. Its personal choice isn't it at the end of the day but I think you just need to apply a little lateral thinking. You don't have to be a saint.

Hope you're all well and sorry to hear about the toilet issues! I am so tired I've stopped waking up in the night and then I feel like my bladder is going to split in the morning and its so painful. 

xxxx


----------



## Darling

Ooh forgot to say - re bump: I'm huge! Sweet you look so dainty! I look more like 30 weeks! I'll have to take a pic and show you. Well.. I think I look huge and a few people have been very surprised when I said I was 20 weeks (now 21). Funny huh? How we're all so different. A colleague of my husband's wife is pregnant and at 26 were very concerned about how large she was and they told her a C-section is likely! Eeeek! I so wouldn't want to know!


----------



## sweetbuthyper

hi guys i'm back from my scan and i'm team ...................................

yellow :yellow: 

i'm really disappointed i wanted to know so much but bump wouldn't sit still and the women doing the scan just ummed and ahhed and then said she couldn't say. I will post the scan picture later.


----------



## sweetbuthyper

scan pic of the lovely :yellow: baby 

https://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb430/sweetbuthyper/img002.jpg


----------



## Darling

Aw! I wish I got mine. Such a nice profile pic. Congrats. x


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey Darling, hope your feeling a bit better now huni, thats pants about the scan picture what a cowbag not getting a picture for you! Just to cheer you up my pic is rubbish and i paid a bloody fiver for it! Grrrr ...honestly wish i hadnt bothered wasting my money! x

Sweetbuyhyper - great picture huni sorry they couldnt tell you baby's sex, will you book a private gender scan or wait for a nice suprise? x

I had my 20 week scan appointment today, was very brief and to the point. Four limbs ok heart ok face ok kidneys ok and pretty much went that way. Then was ok finished did you want me to look at babys bits...yes please...we think its a girl...yeah i think so too thanks for coming! Was a bit let down really but think its because ive experienced a private scan now which is just so much nicer, im an official scan snob. Would love another 4d one but i wont because id rather spend the money on baby clothes lol! Ive got another scan on 4th August as my babies are on the small side so just to check growing ok. I was quite suprised that now you dont see a midwife at your 20 week scan...i wee'd in a bottle for nothing...in fact its still in my bag ooops! After my scan we drove to collect baby swing that i won on ebay...over the moon with it...immaculate like brand new and the couple selling it were lovely and there house was beautiful, so nice to know its come from nice ppl who have clearly looked after it.

Well id better get off hope everyones ok xxx


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Sweet - what a gorgeous scan pic!! great to hear bub is doing well in there, and hope you're feeling reassured after the comments you got about your bump being small!

Darling - glad you're feeling a bit better, but seriously please feel free to rant anytime!! Thanks for the advice about alcohol and breast-feeding, that makes me feel a bit better as I was a bit worried it would be another 10 months or so from now before I'd feel ok about having a drink!

Pink Sparkle - sorry you felt let down by scan experience, but great to hear everything is looking as it should!! I've been looking at baby swings on ebay too - they're so much cheaper! I ordered a baby carrier that arrived yesterday. Me and my OH were trying it on, it was very cute imagining him with our LO strapped to his chest and for me to imagine our bub snuggled in to my chest! 

I was feeling really hormonal yesterday, like I hated the world. I hate the commute to work at the moment, and I'm so tired all the time and my job is quite busy - I was in such a foul mood when I got in from work like bad PMS. Then my OH came home and gave me the biggest cuddle ever and made some lovely dinner and brought me a big bowl of ice cream. Suddenly the world didn't seem such a bad place! Then trying on the baby carrier after this just topped it all off. I think I could really do with not having to go to work and then life would be great!!!

Any more scans this week? xx


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Hi guys

I am feeling alot more reassure that he/she is all ok now i have seen them avoid the scanner lol. I am starting to come round to not knowing being a good thing and will be a nice surprise think it will take a few days tho I was very teary to begin with. Pink Sparkle no we wont be going private unfortunately can't afford it have decided to get most things neutral and then save money we would have spent to go on a shopping spree when bump arrives.


----------



## Waitress

Hi everyone,

Sorry I've been out of the loop this week. Lots to tell there!

But first, I hope you're ok Darling. I'm sorry you had a bad time of it earlier in the week. I'm sure your little boy will be a superstar...how could he not be? You're his mum! :flower: I hope you're feeling better now. I'm sure it was all exacerbated because of your hormones.

My own "losing it" threshold has taken to new heights this week. On Saturday our new kitchen was finally finished 2 weeks late, on Sunday our roof leaked in the bad storm all over the new kitchen, On Monday our decorator rang to say he had double booked and wouldn't be coming to finish our house for another 2 weeks, on Tuesday the guy came to fix the roof and told us the TV aerial guys had split the lead and its going to cost £4k to replace it all, on Wednesday my dog cut her paw on our walk in the woods and I had to carry her to the vet (she weighs 26kg!) and then today John Lewis rang to say that the curtains we had ordered to be delivered tomorrow hadn't actually been ordered and would be 2 more weeks. And then tonight my mother in law rang me to ask why she hasn't "heard anything" about the baby for a week. And then she said that my DH had told her I was starting to show and she said "Thats a shame, your nice figure will go to pot if you're showing this early, I never did". FFS!! Leave me alone!!! 

Sorry for the rant but man, I've had a bad week! 

I hope everyone else is ok. Tis true, I am showing. I went to the supermarket today and the old man at the checkout asked when the baby was due. Its quite nice to look pregnant finally - and to feel my LO kicking away - mostly in the evenings - is that normal?

Did anyone see OBEM USA? I had my legs crossed for the whole hour. Ouch is all I can say!!
:hugs:


----------



## Angelique

At least you look pregnant I just look fat.. ugh its not a good thing LOL but I'm also where I don't care much what pol think


----------



## berniegroves

Pielette said:


> Hi Bernie! Lovely to hear from you and congrats on your pink bump! We're going to be heading to Mamas and Papas as well, we've got our eye on the Sola and I want to try it out. Plus we need to try it out in the boot of our Toyota Yaris... how weird! I asked for people to tell me whether it folds up nicely in a small boot and people seemed very happy with it on here, so fingers crossed.

Hi Pielette - How spooky we both have Yaris' and are both going to look at the Sola! I am really excited to try it as i think it is a really nice looking pram etc. Honestly i am just excited to start buying big stuff for the baby! 

I have heard that alcohol during breastfeeding is the same principal as when you are actually pregnant. Moderation is key i guess. 

Darling - Glad you are feeling better about things. we are here is you need to rant. 

I also need to pee a couple of times each night! I haven't had a good nights sleep since getting pregnant!! Sob! That is one thing i really miss. 

And i am also showing. I have a full on belly and am not sure if i am too big! But then i guess it is normal to worry about that type of thing?

x


----------



## Darling

Bernie - thanks hun i really appreciate that. Re alcohol and other forbidden fruit - the thing to remember (because you'll be bombarded by both accurate and inaccurate information) is that whilst breastgeeding you can break all the rules except the one regarding moderation. As long as enough time is allowed for what ypu've consumed to pass through your system, e.g. brie or wine (or both). In addition, babies will often refuse certain foods that flavour your milk such as spicy foods or garlic etc. But in ptegnancy, whatever you ingest, baby ingests albeit in smaller quantities and it will not pass thrpugh your system without entering babies, so in that respect breastfeeding is very different. You also have the option to express off any milk after you've had wine or somerhing like that. When they recommended 2 units max a week or whatever, it isnt because anymore will harm your baby but for several other reasons; Fetal Alcohol Syndrome is thought to be caused by excessive alcohol consumption during pregnancy but one man's pint is another man's 5! So there is no concrete volume for which they can vouch as safe. If government recommendations were to fall foul of the intangible volume and cause any harm to the fetus, they would be vulnerable to numberous lawsuits. So for them, and us its best to play it safe but i dont think you'd damage your baby if you had two glasses in the same week! When i went for my 20wk scan with Ethan I remember seejng a heavily pregnant woman (we talking mid-late third tri here) outside the maternity wing holding her 2-3 year old and smoking simultaneously. I was so disgusted i wanted to go and tell her off but she looked so rough i thought she'd probably start f-ing and blinding and attack me or something!! Lol. It was nit a pretty sight thought though. I was a smoker until i found out i was pregnant with my daughter. 

The weather here is crap! No sign of summer yet!


----------



## Darling

Ps please forgive the typos - typing on my phone!


----------



## pink sparkle

sweet - i think its great that your staying team yellow will be a lovely suprise...i wish id had the strength to not find out and will be nice to go shopping once bump has arrived xxx

Waitress - poor you, what a crappy week you have had. Hey hun things can only get better! OMG at your MIL what a cheeky sod saying that about your figure...how ridiculous to suggest that if you show now you wont get your figure back...nonsense! Lovely that you are showing xxx

Weathers rubbish here to ...i think the summer has been and gone for us hasnt been consistently nice since April!


----------



## Darling

Waitress - (girls excuse me a moment) TAKE THE BITCH DOWN!!!!!!! Seriously sweetheart she's only going to get worse when LO comes along. What a spiteful, venomous, jealous biatch!! Lol. You are so lovely and so caring you are the last person who should have to put up with that. I realise because she's DH's mother it must seem that you just have to put up with her. You dont! You are the wife and mother and you weild all the power in that dynamic. DH will support you especially if he realises that if she's bad now she will be a living nightmare once your baby comes. I have a silly cow for a MIL (good for zip - she wont even babysit her own grandchildren!) but she isnt spiteful or hurtful like yours. 

I cant believe you had to carry your dog babe and all these things have gone pear-shaped. Bless you, you must be majorly p*#sed! It doesnt rain it pours. That always rings true doesnt it. You dont need MIL from hell on top of it all! Grrrr! Let me at her! Lol xxx


----------



## krissi

Yes I watched OBEM USA too eeeeekkkkk!!!


----------



## pink sparkle

I watched too! I was pmsl at that couple and the chanting ...OPEN was she talking to her cervix lol! x


----------



## Waitress

Thanks girls. Yep, my MIL is a piece of work. No doubt there will be more where that came from. The worst of it all is that she says all these hurtful things in a perfectly pleasant way. And shes not an old dear. Shes a 62 year old very savvy woman, she knows what she's doing. Grr indeed Darling. I'll hold her, you can slap her!

I've not really worried about the birth-ing thing at all, for me its all about getting to the point of delivery safely - I can take the pain of what will happen then. (I thnk!)

BUT, I am now aware that I don't really know what all the different interventions are and what they can do. There is a high chance I'll have to have a C-section because of my uterus and the baby being breech which I really don't want because i want to be as active as possible after so I was thinking "Pray for a vaginal delivery, aim for as little pain relief as possible but if it gets too much have an epidural as a last resort". Now I'm picking up that epidurals have their own after-effects? Can anyone fill me in on what the drugs do and what effects they can have?

Gas and air - I think I know about, can make you queasy but should take the edge of the pain and help you "manage" better earlier on?
Pitocin - what is that?
Pethedine? - what does that do?
Epidural - what effects does it have afterwards?
Anything else I'm missing? The calm woman on OBEM USA last night was given something in her drip and she was all "OOhh, thats good" - what could that have been? I want me some of that :thumbup:

The more I read and watch about natural birth I am getting more worried about the damage I might do to myself. I am one stubborn bugger with a pretty big pain threshold and I reckon I could do the pushing thing but had no idea there was a "skill" to the timing of it. I don't want to rip stuff that doesn't need to be ripped!!:nope:

:shrug:


----------



## Darling

Emma i've done an epidural and a posterior home birth (drug free) so ill email you my experiences. Pethidine I've heard can make baby very drowsy and consequently it can cause problems in establishing breast-feeding. Epidurals are a bit scary but are like oxygen when you cant breath but they will generally keep you in overnight after an epidural and the after-effects include uncontrolable leg-shaking and problems going to the toilet (I had to be held over a bed pan by two hapless orderlies who asked me to hurry up - i couldnt go). However, i would never recommend doing what i did but that said my little guy was back to back and i should have been made aware of what that would involve and moved to hospital for an epidural. My advice would be to go in with the attitude you have now. Just a birth plan that involves things like if you want a Vitamin K injection, skin to skin contact, dad to cut cord etc and possibly your feelings about an episiotomy. I would advise a birthing pool or long soak in tbe bath to tenderise and help the area (sorry tmi i know) stretch and beg them to help you avoid tearing at all costs! Not a good place to tear when you need to get up and pick up a crying baby (mine had still not healed properly 3 months later). Finally, dont be bullied by the natural childbirth nazis! No one gets a medal for going through a hellish labour. I had a drug-free labour with Ethan and I'd rather take a bullet than endure a drug-free posterior labour now! Im going with a birthing pool and hopefully just gas and air (its true it makes you feel slightly nauseous but it serves to regulate your breathing and gives you something to focus on and also it makes you feel a bit light-headed like you've had a fat glass of Chablis! 
Ive been lucky so far i have no personal experience of C-sections or ventouse/forceps so i cant advise there but i would recommend a simple birth plan of no more thsn one page. So many women have all these pre-conceived ideas about no pain relief and they set themselves up for a fall. Just go in and be as you are. Have an open mind and be flexible. You just want to get through it as safely and with as little invention as possible. The Dalai Lama on childbirth will now shut her trap! ;-)


----------



## Waitress

Thanks Kara, that helps!

In my triathlete training I rode my bike a lot - like 150 miles a week which is a lot of time in the racing saddle = ouch and very sore "front bottom". My midwife picked up on my, er, hard perenium and has advised me to use an oil on it now to aid elasticity during birth. She reckons mine will not yield at all and any type of above average head will give me horrendous tears. So there's something to look forward to! 

I'm so bloody minded that if the mid wife says "3 more pushes and you'll be there" I'm more than likely going to think "Sod that, I'm doing it in 2" and cause myself some damage just to prove someone wrong. :dohh:

On the flip side, in the pool today I was swimming and another swimmer saw my developing bump and told me she swam up until the morning of her delivery and she had a 3 hour labour, no pain relief, no stitches, 8lb baby, which she puts down to swimming and raspberry leaf tea from 37 weeks. I'll have one of those types of deliveries please!!!:thumbup:


----------



## pink sparkle

I dont have any experience of epidurals or c-sections either. 

With DD i had a very long labour, i had only gas and air which i found to be fantastic but when i got to the pushing the hardest part was finding the energy to push. I was pushing for a long time and in the end the mw said she would give me half an hour or she would have to get a doc in...well i found the strength from somewhere as i didnt want a vontouse (sorry if spelt wrong) or forceps. I tore a tiny bit but didnt need stiching. 

With DS the contractions were a zillion times stronger (he was back to back) i wasnt offered or advised to have an epidural, i tried gas and air which was rubbish this time roudn (was gutted as had been really looking forward to it) i had a shot of pethadine, which was completely bloody useless, however it did chill me out a bit inbetween contractions...but believe me it did nothing to numb the pain. DS was completely fine upon delivery and latched on fine too (no drowsiness). He turned just before he was born and i literally pushed twice and they had to catch him lol!

I defo agree with Darling - go in with a completely open mind i did both times and just said id take it as it came. I say that if i had another back to back labour i would have an epidural but tbh i dont know if i would ...we will have to just wait and see when the time comes, all i know is i want to be out of hospital asap as i hate staying in over night!


----------



## Darling

Pink - I wonder if they gave you enough pethidine? Or maybe it was just because it was back to back? With my back to back i was literally in hell! I can remember looking up and seeing Joe crying but being so far removed from what was going on in that room because i was in my own personal hell. It was like opening your eyes underwater. You can't see all that clearly and there's that loud underwater sound. There was no break in pain in between contractions and it scared the shit out of me because there weren't any breaks to get it together to ride the next contraction. It just felt like one long contraction. I would beg for an epidural after that. But on the plus side the mw i had (about 25 no kids and green as grass -no dear it doesnt hurt that much really i just like the drama! Lol) stopped me tearing badly because she kept saying to me "No! Not yet! Hold it! Hold it!" and i didnt think i could but i tried and it evidently worked because i tore a little but i didnt need stitches. With dd i tore quite badly. Its funny because the posterior labour i had with ds was not a long labour but it was awful yet with my dd I was in labour for 25 hours and i had an epidural but the labour was calm. After each contraction i could get ready for the next and during each contraction i knew that temporary relief was on the way. After the epidural it was like oh joy! Relief! I got half an hour's sleep too. 

Emma - yes please one of those to go please! Thats it im moving to the local swimming pool. Im not sure how helpful these comments are when they tell you stuff like that. I guess you'll be getting through the old olive oil then! Lol.


----------



## pink sparkle

Darling - thats exactly how i felt like it was one long contraction but then the pethadine helped me feel that there was a minute of relief in the middle of them. It felt like i was being told for hours not to push because i wasnt fully dilated but felt the urge because he was back to back, i cannot describe how hard it was to not push when my whole body was telling me to. I managed it but at the end of holding each urge to push i would still push a tiny tiny bit. Its so hard to describe in words, then for ages i was told that there was a tiny lip of cervix so i couldnt push as it would swell. i was given a sweep by a horrid horrid mw. She told me 'lug on the gas and air as i have long fingers!' im not a screamer but i did scream when she done what she did to me. She sent me to the toilet down the hall and said id be ready when i got back. I couldnt empty my bladdre if i had ds would have been born down the toilet, then when i got back i just pushed and it was done. 

I think i got the pethadine quite late in the labour only an hour or so before he was born. I know a few ppl who have said that pethadine was rubbish

OMG im scaring myself thinking about ds's birth...but hey my lucky number is 3 and this will be my 3rd labour so im thinking she will fly out! hehe x


----------



## Angelique

I'm actually very glad to be having a scheduled c section.... I don't think I could face labor again... I labored 52+ hours with my oldest, and never again.....


----------



## pink sparkle

Wow Angie 52 hours! Id want a c-section too! I thought 32 hours with my eldest was long, i take my hat off to you xxx


----------



## Darling

Holy shit Angie! That's hardcore! I don't blame you for choosing an elective caesarean!

Pink - without a doubt if worse case scenario happens and its back to back again i will be begging for an epidural! 

Hey girls ive just weighed myself and i've gone from 9 st 6 lbs to 9 st 9 3/4 in a week! So ive put about 3 and a half pounds in just a week! No wonder ive been feeling so tired!


----------



## Leeze

hats off to you all with those scary birth stories! Has anyone tried hypnotherapy/relaxation techniques? One of my colleagues is training in hypnotherapy and has said she will offer me 3 sessions for free starting from about 25 weeks. I'm a bit cynical about it but willing to give it a go!! 

I haven't weighed myself at all since I got the BFP - am too scared! I've definitely put weight on though because, apart from my growing bump, I can really see it round my face. 

My sister-in-law (brother's wife) and nephew (11 years old) are coming to stay this weekend so I probably won't be on much. Wishing you all a lovely weekend, I'm counting the hours now till my scan on Monday morning!!! xxx


----------



## Darling

Sorry Leeze didnt mean to scare you! Lol. But at least now you know if they say the words 'posterior' or 'back to back'to collar them and demand an epidural! Relaxation techniques have their place in nice straightforward labours with nice normal size babies. Have a super weekend hun! Xxx


----------



## Darling

Hypnobirthing is supposed to be very good. Again i think it depends upon a straightforward labour and whether or not you're susceptible to hypnotherapy in the first place. My friend has just had it to help her lose weight. I think its supposed to make her think she has had a gastric band fitted so she will feel full sooner. Ill keep you posted.


----------



## pink sparkle

Oh defo keep us updated on the hypno weight loss...might have to give it a try after if it works. Ive put on about 10 lb so far this pregnancy. Did lose 6lb with sw but thats gone back on now. Need to do it again as im massively overweight anyway...ive just got crap will power. 

Just watched Kunfu Panda...supposed to be with kids...they havent bothered dd gone upstairs and ds gone to sleep ...big kid aka hubby has absolutely loved it though and hasnt stopped laughing haha! xxx


----------



## Angelique

Well see.... it wasn't completely elective for my section, baby had started to distress and we had no option. Second time around I wasn't even willing to try labor! 

I'm interested in the hypnotized weight loss!! I wanna try it lol


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies! It's been a while since I've been on here, just been quite busy so I'm going to try to catch up quickly and fill you guys in a bit!
Wow, the birth stories are really something. I have to say I don't feel too scared by it all (probably because for me it's still the unknown), just accepting. At the moment anyway :haha: But I have set up hypnobirthing for myself and something called cranial osteopathy. I have no idea whether these things will work but I've heard good things and I think it's worth giving it a go. Funnily enough, someone I used to go to school with is a practitioner of hypnobirthing, I don't talk to her often but I noticed it on FB the other day so I messaged her to ask for more info. 
I've actually had hypnosis before and I found it very useful. So I do believe that it can be helpful. Fingers crossed anyway. 
So on a totally different note, we went shopping yesterday, and we spent an awful lot of money... We now have a Mamas and Papas Sola pushchair, with carrycot, changing bag and the car seat which fits with it. We also bought a cot, wardrobe and chest of drawers. So altogether we spent about £1400, which I was quite pleased with actually cos I think for all that we've done quite well. It's all being delivered into the store in the next couple of weeks which is very exciting :happydance:
Oh and Bernie - the Sola fits into the boot of a Yaris! There's no room for anything else of course but it does the job :haha:

And darling bubs kicked for his nanny a couple of days ago! It's the first time anyone else has felt it! Dave's annoyed though because it wasn't him, every time he puts his hand on my belly bubs stops :haha: I'm trying not to find it funny but it cracks me up!


----------



## Leeze

just a quick one to say all went well at the scan today. baby didn't co-operate at first so I had to go for a walk and have a sugary drink etc - mainly they didn't get a good view of the heart to check all looking ok. When we went back she was more co-operative!! Yes, that's right - we're on team pink!!! :pink: I'm in total shock as I was convinced it was a boy. Very excited though and my family are delighted as we've got 5 boys in that generation so far and no girls!

Will catch up properly later xxx


----------



## krissi

Congrats leeze so glad all went well xxx


----------



## Darling

Congratulations honey! How lovely!  xxxx


----------



## Angelique

Congratulations leeze!!!!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Congratulations Leeze on your pink bump xxx

Anyone know how many pink blue and yellows we have now? Ive lost track x

Girls im probably being a bit of a worrier here, but this evening my tummys really been hurting, to the point of not eating my dinner which is so not like me. Im getting some really nasty pains, ive had an upset stomach all day too (which has been worrying me as always have a good clear out before i go into labour). They dont feel like contractions but tummy has been feeling tighter than normal. Im sorry to go on i dont want to worry hubby or anything just after a bit of reassurance really xxx


----------



## Leeze

Pink Sparkle - sorry to hear you've got a sore tummy. Is it possibly something you've eaten? I'd keep an eye on it and if it's still worrying you tomorrow can you speak to your midwife for a bit of reassurance? xx


----------



## Waitress

Hi Pink,

I had the same thing yesterday. I'd done a lot of stuff on the treadmill and I swam so I thought I'd over done it. My bump felt really tight last night and I was getting pains like period pains only a bit fuller and further back if that makes sense.

TMI: I had a good "clear-out" and felt a lot better this morning but this evening its happening again.I've done a bit of reading up and Braxton Hicks can come on if you've done too much and - maybe get an early night and try and relax. If its still hanging round tomorrow call your midwife - thats what I'm going to do.

I'm sure its all fine - I know they can move a lot in these weeks with the uterus adjusting positions etc - its most likely something like that. It IS weird though :shrug:

I hope you feel better tomorrow xx:hugs:


----------



## Waitress

Leeze - congrats on your pink bump :flower:


----------



## pink sparkle

Thanks ladies had a bath and relaxed and in bed now trying to get to sleep ...seriously lacking sleep lately..feeling a lot better will do as you both say and will call the mw in the morning if im still conccerned thanks girls xxx


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Hope you are feeling better today pink sparkle, I too have have bump pain infact ended up on maternity unit for it it was so bad was told its just muscles stretching and to take it easy... I want a bath but have been banned our bath is deep and not full length so although i can get in it fine i can't get back out.


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey sweet hope your ok now ...ive been to hospital this evening...thought i had a urine infection, had some spotting today although i wasnt too concerned went to be on safe side..baby all ok got to hear heartbeat. Had to have horrible internal but tbh so used to them now its like going the dentist lol! All looked good in there lol! Sent swabs off to check for infection to be on the safe side. Kind of got told by doc you should be used to these symptoms you've already had two....ok ....just get on and check me out woman i pay your wages!!!

How is everyone today? Ive ordered a moses basket from ebay today, brand new with mattress and stand £45.00 half rrp...so much for using ds's old one! Its so pretty though just couldnt resist! im going to keep the blue one in the bedroom and the new one downstairs ...i think! x


----------



## Pielette

Big congratulations on your pink bump Leeze! So exciting! 
Hope you're feeling a bit better now pink sparkle - it scares me a bit too when my belly starts hurting quite a bit. Some of these medical people make you laugh though, just because you've been pregnant before it doesn't mean you know what every ache and pain is! Ooh moses basket sounds lovely, I'm after one myself but think my parents want to buy us a few bits including that one. 
How are you feeling now sweet? Shame you can't have a bath, I find that one quite helpful. Although I have to admit I'm not great at manouvering myself out of it anymore! :haha: 
I'm starting to lose sight of my feet now, I'm mainly seeing toes. And this morning in the shower I cracked myself up because (TMI!) I can no longer see my 'bits'. Hubby thought it was hilarious :haha:


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Pink Sparkle - glad you got it checked out and all looked ok in there! Your moses basket sounds lovely! I bought a few pink bundles yesterday off ebay - babygrows and cute little outfits. Also, I couldn't resist a pack of cute baby girl socks today in Tesco!! I'm feeling exhausted today but still deliriously happy to have seen our little one yesterday at the scan and to know she's developing as she should be.

Sweet - sorry to hear you've been having pains too but good to get them checked out. That's a bummer about your bath, sounds like you need your OH to help you get out afterwards!!!

How's everyone else doing? Who's next for a scan?

:hugs:


----------



## Leeze

that's funny re not being able to see your bits, Pielette!! I'm heading that way too, my bump is growing by the day!!


----------



## Leeze

mmm - I just made some yummy chocolate brownies and now I don't want the rest of my dinner, just a big bowl of brownies!!!


----------



## pink sparkle

im sitting eating pie and chips but im thinking of a bowl of crunchy nut instead!


----------



## Angelique

Hi ladies, sounds like you are having fun buying stuff!! I wanna go shopping but I just can't.... I'm dealing with a horrible horrible cold, which I think is turning into something more than a cold.... and I don't want to take anything that can hurt my baby... and I keep hearing different things from different sources say yes its safe, no its not, back and forth. So I stick to tylenol and benadryl, which I know are safe, but don't help a lot. 

As for baby... I'm not feeling him move a lot, I feel him every day, but he seems so much less active than my first 2. Maybe he is more laid back, but I can't keep the what ifs out of my mind


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Hi guys my pain is fine now get it every so often but nothing as bad as the first time. I do however have morning sickness back which sucks. OH has been helping me out of the bath but its getting to the point where i can't manover once in so think it may be time to give them up and use the shower instead. Glad your ok Pink sparkle and i hope you feel better soon angelique.


----------



## Darling

pink sparkle said:


> Congratulations Leeze on your pink bump xxx
> 
> Anyone know how many pink blue and yellows we have now? Ive lost track x
> 
> Girls im probably being a bit of a worrier here, but this evening my tummys really been hurting, to the point of not eating my dinner which is so not like me. Im getting some really nasty pains, ive had an upset stomach all day too (which has been worrying me as always have a good clear out before i go into labour). They dont feel like contractions but tummy has been feeling tighter than normal. Im sorry to go on i dont want to worry hubby or anything just after a bit of reassurance really xxx

Angie I've had the same. Upset tummy and tummy pains and aches. I put it down to growing pains. Shouldn't worry too much love. You know what its like you get all sorts of funny pains and symptoms. I'm on my third pregnancy and only heard about 'dry eye syndrome' for the first time yesterday. I just thought it was my contacts drying out! Who knew? Lol. A whole entire syndrome lol. That said, if you really are worrying ring you MW. That's what they're there for. Try not to worry in the meantime, I'm sure we've nothing to worry about. :hugs:


----------



## Darling

Sorry just realised I missed page 196 altogether! Lol. Oh God! My brain cells are dying off daily now!


----------



## krissi

I think I am next for scan now I think I am only one left lol mine is Tuesday afternoon!!


----------



## Pielette

Is dry eye syndrome only about pregnant women then Darling? I'd never heard of it till you said it just then!
Oh Angie I absolutely hate evil colds. You must be feeling really miserable. I had one a couple of weeks ago and I hated it, usually I use nasal spray cos I hate not being able to breathe, but couldn't and it drove me nuts.
Ooh krissi not long till the scan then! Think we need to edit the thread title to put our bump colours in!


----------



## pink sparkle

I suffer from dry eye syndrome even before i was pregnant so i know what a pain it is...im mainly wearing my glasses as its so much worse now im preggers! Moses basket arrived...its so pretty...oh what to buy next! lol!

Yay for next tuesday Krissi i cannot wait to find out babys sex i think im feeling the time drag for you hun! xxx

Krissi sorry your poorly i hope the nasty cold goes soon and you can go shop! x

I cant see my lady bits either which is rather annoying! Only going to get worse.

Anyone had anymore thoughts on names? Im really stuck...ive got Lydia in my head lately but no one likes it everyone pulls a face and im a bit worried about it rhyming with chlamydia! lol

Darling im with you on the baby brain atm...would forget my head if it wasnt screwed on lately! xxx


----------



## sweetbuthyper

we have names :) have had since before i got pregnant it is to be 

Danyael Elliott if a boy and

Gabrielle Eve if its a girl


----------



## Angelique

I had a dream about a baby boy named Jacob last night.... in my dream he was about 6 months old and a doll with blue eyes and brown hair. I'm hoping I dreamt about my baby boy!! 

My cold seems to be progressing into something nastier... I'm gonna have to go see the doc soon I think

Hope everyone is well


----------



## pink sparkle

Sorry i meant Angie not Krissi - about being poorly! See me and my baby brain! Angie hope the doc can give you something to help xxx


----------



## Leeze

baby brain!! I've got that too. keep getting my words muddled - especially at work when I need to make the most sense!!

We're mulling over baby names. It's funny because we did have one girl's name that we both liked but now we know we're having a girl we've both gone off it again. We're going to have a good think about it over the weekend, and check website with lists on for ideas.

Sweet - those are both really lovely names

Angie - Jacob is a great name, had you decided already you wanted to call him that or did that come to you in your dream?

Pink - so funny that you need to think about what names rhyme with, I guess it's a good point though. Lydia is a cute name though

sorry to hear about the dry eye syndrome Darling and Pink

Krissi - not too long to go till Tuesday. Are you feeling excited?

Pielette - great idea to put bump colours in the thread. I think I've lost track already of what everyone's having (baby brain again!!)

I'm feeling really exhausted again today, I need to start getting to bed earlier. I ordered a body pillow which arrived today, hopefully this will help me get a better night's sleep too

:hugs:


----------



## Angelique

Sheesh Leeze LOL idk how you remember everything to mention everyone in your post!! I know I can't and then feel bad for having baby brain and remembering right after.

As for the name Jacob, its one I was considering and still am. With Darrin (daddy's name) as a middle name, he could go by JD. 
The dream I had was so.... idk the right word for it but all I wanted to do in the dream was hold that baby boy, no matter what. It was one of those dreams you don't wanna wake up from! 

Lets see... Krissi, you are next? I'm so excited for you! 

I had minor mouth surgery today. It may have been minor, but it was and still is very VERY painful. I have braces on my teeth to close a gap in my front teeth which I've hated since childhood, and finally its closing and pinched the gum between them, causing major swelling bleeding and pain. They numbed it with a gel and used a laser to remove it. Leaving me with 3 large sore areas in my mouth tonight. Heck I can't even eat pudding, not a good thing!! Cuz this pregnant lady is HUNGRY!!!!!!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Oh angie that sounds painful! I hope you managed to eat something hun and feel better soon x

I love the sound of your dream, i had a dream when i was pregnant with dd (think i may have said before) i was holding the baby in my dream and it felt so real, the only thing was in the dream i thought it was a boy and she was infact a girl. However, id literally seen my little girl before as she looked just like the baby in my dream! It was very surreal! x


----------



## Pielette

Oh Angie that sounds really painful. Is it getting any better yet?
Very pretty names sweet!
How is everyone doing?


----------



## sweetbuthyper

I'm doing ok, morning sickness sucks though. I had a midwife appointment to meet my new midwife today she seems very nice if not a little ocd'ish was very helpful though and i have dates or antenatal classes, aquanatal, and mums to be groups, she did my iron levels as i requested it been stupidly tired recently so thought i'd get them checked. I've lost more weight but she was very reassuring that its normal for some women and got to listen to babys heartbeat well kind of between him/her kicking and punching the mic. This baby really doesn't like being disturbed to listen or view its heart. how is everyone else


----------



## Angelique

Sorry to hear you are still suffering from morning sickness sweet! That's no fun! But good news that your mw seems promising. 

As for me, I'm still plugging along, getting rounder by the day, and still sick with a VERY sore mouth, but I'm hanging in there, tomorrow my girls start all-star softball tournaments and it gonna be close to 100 degrees and I'm gonna melt, I'm a bit worried, but its worth it to watch them play. 

Gotta get some sleep!


----------



## Leeze

sorry to hear about all the sickness, girls. hope you feel better soon

I'm feeling a bit fed up today. It's been a crazy week of trying to get documents ready for the flat selling and buying and my OH and I haven't really had any quality time together. Last night I was getting really excited about my ebay purchases (ok, I have bought 8 little pink bundles of stuff since our scan on Monday so maybe a bit more than necessary at this stage) and my OH was like "Do we really need all this stuff" and "Where are we going to put it all" - I lost it at him because I wanted him to share my excitement and it felt like he was being really critical. I think that he thinks babies don't need that much clothes and that a few babygrows will do. My point is that it's going to be almost winter when the LO comes so they can't just wear a babygrow and also that they need lots of changes of clothes because they tend to have lots of accidents!! Also, I spent about £40 in total and got some really nice stuff so I feel like I'm actually saving us money. Grrr. He did listen and then apologise later on - he said he was just worried that I was going to keep buying things at this level and buy like 8 bundles a week. That got me mad too because then I thought he doesn't trust me to be able to think realistically about what we need. It felt like we sorted it out but I still feel a bit angry about it today. This is the biggest and most exciting thing to happen to me in my whole life and I want to get really excited about it and want to feel that he feels the same. Anyone else had anything like this?

Rant over, thanks for listening. How's everyone doing today? x :hugs:


----------



## Angelique

I think that men are just not as in tune to the shopping that actually needs to be done for a baby, like you said they can have a lot of accidents and sometimes need changed several times a day. Don't let him bug you, just try to remember they don't think like we do and enjoy what you have gotten for her so far. Maybe Its date night for you guys, sounds like you need some down time together.


----------



## Waitress

Hey Leeze,

I think there is something in the air with the men this week - my husband behaved like a complete plank the other night. Our builders and decorators and plumbers have all gone and we could finally lay out our downstairs rooms and we had a massive argument. I was thinking "baby and then toddler in 4 months time" and he was thinking "watching football on the big TV ". I explained to him about the need for space with the LO and all the stuff we would need to think about having downstairs and he just didn't get it. I've started a cupboard in the bathroom and am buying the odd pack of wipes and nappies if there are any offers on and he saw them and said "Don't you think you're getting a bit carried away?". We have one pack of nappies and two packs of wipes! Idiot. He has no idea.

I am attaching a link to the BEST top I have ever bought-pregnant or otherwise. If I could take you all to the shop and make you buy it I would. Its like a magic top! So comfortable, so long and stretchy and it makes your bump look amazing - its got one of those tummy panels that stretches and smoothes it all out. Its only £16 and I honestly can not recommend it enough. I am desperate for other colours so if anyone sees any anywhere else let me know. 

https://www.asos.com/Mamalicious/Ma...,1621&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Black

Happy shopping!
:hugs:


----------



## Waitress

Er, how come I am a papaya again - I was one of those last week?!:dohh::shrug:


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey ladies hope your all well...sorry about the draft men!!! They just dont get the shopping!!! My hubby was the same with our first but this time round he realises how much we need etc...although i havent started picking up nappies and wetwipes just yet i will do soon. I would highly recommend Asda and Sainsburys own brands they were brilliant with ds Sainsburys sensitive wipes are on special atm at 49p a pack. Asda's own sensitive brand are four packs for £3.00. I could never use any other than pampers sensitive with my dd but ds was completely different and could use anything on him although ive always stuck to the sensitive for some reason. 

Im buying more than i said i would but think hubbys quite happy for me to as its defo our last baby and our agreement is to just sell as much as possible afterwards x


----------



## sweetbuthyper

Hi guys my oh is being great :) infact it was him pushing to buy in the beginning, we now need very little just the small stuff and so are waiting a while before we start shopping again. the MIL however is doing my head in and i had tears last night, she turns up at random times without ringing all the time infact she has turned up at tea time or stayed over teatime the last few days and i just cracked after she left yesterday. I don't dislike her just would like it if she said she was coming and we were expecting her and she didn't turn up at tea time.She didn't leave till 8pm last night which meant i didn't get food till gone 9 and then coz it was so late couldn't get an early night that i really wanted and i proceeded to throw up most of what i'd eaten at 11 because my stomach had gotten empty and my meal was too heavy :( OH said he will have words after i broke down saying she can't do it when the baby gets here because if she wakes it up when i've just got him/her down to sleep i will flip that and when it gets to weaning i want routine meal times which means tea will be as soon as my oh gets in from work at 5:30. 

I then had tears because i was sick and had eaten very little else that day and felt like i wasn't feeding bump well enough, my hormones seriously mess with me when i'm tired. 

sorry just wanted to let it all out. how is everyone else today.


----------



## Angelique

Awww sweet I'm Sorry!! That's so roughwhen hormones mess with you!!! So nice that he is gonna speak to her about it, glad he is understanding to your needs

My hubby is amazing as well, he does so much do I just don't have to, and it helps so much.


----------



## Leeze

Sweet - sorry to hear your MIL turns up uninvited. Great to know your OH is going to speak with her. I think it's really important right now that you're able to give your body and your LO what it needs, especially given you're being sick again. In some ways I'm lucky that my MIL is 87 and so just wouldn't pop in unannounced, but on the other hand it probably means she won't be able to help out with much babysitting!!! :haha: Seriously, though, I hate it when anyone interferes with my mealtimes (even before being pregnant), I think in your position I would need to make it clear that I'm having my tea at what time I need to have it whether she's there or not. Hopefully your OH can make it clear to her - maybe come up with some agreement about what time is ok to come round and how soon she should let you know beforehand.

By the way, my OH has completely gone the other way now from the other day - and keeps asking me what else we need for the LO, telling me I should be buying more clothes etc!! Now, I've gone a bit more the other way and I'm saying let's wait until all the things I've ordered arrive before we decide what else we need! 

On another note, we're all not that far from the 24 week mark now - where the babies are considered to be "viable" by Doctors and have a good chance of survival if come prematurely. this feels like another amazing milestone

hope you're all having a good weekend. It's been 30 degrees in London today and I'm feeling very hot!!! xx


----------



## Angelique

I need to make a trip over there.... I love listening to you guys talk about tea time LOL I thought that was all old fashioned stuff, its cool you still do it. I love to read books set in England, especially back in what I've heard called regency time.... I may be wrong on that though, I'm talking about the 1800's. I love your history, and would kill to be able to go explore old castles and old manors, we just don't have that stuff over here. 

As for Bubs, he is getting more active, or more likely I can just feel him more now. I really need to get moving on getting ready, I need to get a room cleared for him, and paint the one my daughter is gonna move to. Then paint his... ugh it is soooo much work and I have no energy!! I'm still fighting this cold and allergies are killing me! Its all I can do to vacuum my floor some days!!


----------



## Leeze

hee hee - you should come visit, Angie!! Although the tea time we talk about these days is probably a far cry from the books you've been reading! A lot of the time we use the phrase "tea time" to mean our evening meal - like our dinner. Although I think sometimes people still take "afternoon tea" - which would be more like drinking tea and eating scones at about 4pm - although this isn't an everyday occurance for most people!!!

Good luck with the painting and sorting out the room for the little one! I hope you've got some help with doing that - sounds like a lot to do on your own. xx


----------



## krissi

Yummmmy I want afternoon tea now havent had it in years and years!!

Scan day tomorrow at long last!! Not until 3:30 which is a shame as all my other appointments have been first thing so no waiting around and stressing myself out!


----------



## pink sparkle

Teatime lol! I never call it tea always dinner for some reason. I watched a programme before about a brit couple who were raking it in somewhere in the usa by opening a tea room and offering a typical english tea with cucumber sandwiches and scones mmmmm does sound good! My mum still makes tea in a teapot!

Angie sounds like you have lots to do still plenty of time wish i could decorate a pink nursery! Just dont have the room. 

Im so tired today and got lots to do to get the kids sorted and ready before i head to the take that concert tonight. I cannot wait although the forecast is heavy rain so preparing myself for a soaking...will be worth it! 

Ive given ds a baby doll to play with one of dd's old ones. Thought may help a bit (maybe a load of rubbish) he seems real sweet with it atm. Kissing it and giving it the dummy only downside is he carries it around by the head lol!


----------



## Leeze

wahay for your scan tomorrow, Krissi. Will you be finding out the gender?

Pink - that's really cute re your son and the baby doll, although you made me laugh out loud about the idea of him carrying it round by the head!! Enjoy Take That tonight!!!

I'm so tired and hot and bothered today!! It's about 30 degrees in London today and the place where I work doesn't have air conditioning!! It feels as hot as being on holiday in Spain, except there's no outdoor pool or sea to have a refreshing soak in!!!


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies, how are you all? Hear you on the mil front, luckily my inlaws are quite far away from us and they never want to come visit anyway! I always get fed up at the prospect of people messing with my mealtimes though, pregnant or not. Don't mess with my food! :haha:
I am so hot and bothered today too, my classroom has been ridiculously hot and the site team thoughtfully put the heating on. What?! So I've had to put up with the kids moaning all day about headaches and feeling sick, plus feeling like a giant sweaty whale myself. I complained twice and it was still left on, and even with all the windows on it did absolutely nothing to take the edge off. I've been thinking today that it had better not be a hot summer cos I don't know how well I'll be coping with it :nope:
Ooh good luck for scan day tomorrow krissi! I'm precisely one week away from v-day now, oh my God where has the time gone? Bubs is kicking away happily these days :flower:


----------



## Angelique

Yay!! So excited for you Krissi!!! I should be sorting out bedrooms, but I'm laying on the couch reading.... much more fun if you ask me!! 

One of these days I will have the money for a Flight over there... and will find somewhere to have tea =)
Not much going on for me today, which is nice cuz this last weekend wore me out!! Its super hot here too, I'm not sure how hot 30 degrees is, I don't know how to convert It to Fahrenheit but its in the upper 80's here so I feel for you guys.


----------



## Leeze

Pielette - that sounds horrible having the heating on today! and having to deal with a lot of tetchy kids too - I just about managed to deal with myself today!!!! That's amazing that you've only got 1 week till V day!!! How exciting

Angie - 30 degrees is about 82 or 84 I think. One of the things that is bad about the UK though is that we tend not to be that well prepared for high temperatures - most of the public transport and offices etc aren't air conditioned - or only the more modern ones are. So even though we complain all year about it being too cold, as soon as it's hot then it becomes too hot!!! 

My OH and I have just been sitting with our feet in a cold bucket of water - not very romantic but what a difference it makes when you're feeling too hot!!!!!


----------



## krissi

I am team pink!! Baby was very uncooperative and refused to remove her head from my pelvis so nearly had to go back for a scan next week but at last minute and on attempt 3 ( 1 hour later) she lifted her head to be measured!! She is measuring ahead so back to due date of 31/10 which is what I have always said but they said they always leave dates as dates from dating scan so as it's only 4 days different I will leave as it is.

Do colours please let me know if wrong or missed you as it's early and I am doing this from memory!!

Krissi - pink
Darling - blue
Pink sparkle - pink
Angelique - blue
Pielette - blue
Leeze - pink
Waitress - yellow

Is that right and please edit to add those forgotten xx


----------



## Leeze

congrats Krissi that everything went well at your scan (in the end!!) - how are you feeling about being team pink? I have a feeling you said you wanted to be team blue? Xx


----------



## krissi

Yes I wanted to be team blue but I am grateful for anything that said I still am not 100% sure she was right as we saw nothing as baby was kicking legs all the time lol x


----------



## Leeze

aw - this actually happened to a friend of mine - they said they thought girl because they couldn't see clearly. Turned out she had a boy!! They were delighted either way but the funny thing was their son didn't have a name for about a week because they'd only picked girls names!!! xx


----------



## Leeze

where are you all? xx


----------



## Angelique

I'm off at a Softball tournament, and have a doctor appointment, I am asking for some strong allergy meds, my eyes itch so bad one is swollen so bad its closed and red.... hopefully he can help. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## pink sparkle

I know what you mean leeze our thread has gone soooo quiet! Hope everyones ok. I keep posting on my curvy ladies thread which seems to be buzzing atm. 

I had mw app today all was well, mw didnt go on too much about herself but commented that im very quiet. I asked what she meant and she said that most mums are excited and full of questions etc..i just explained im on baby no3 not got much to ask etc.

So come on ladies lets try and liven this thread up havent seen any posts from a number of ppl in ages hope your doing well, feel theres a lot of catching up to do, come on girls give us an update xxx


----------



## krissi

I have a private scan booked for 30th July whoop whoop!! 

Feeling so exhausted now I am massive and baby has been kicking my ribs well at least I think it's baby if not getting bad pains in my ribs lol!!


----------



## Leeze

I'm totally exhausted today too!!! feeling a bit like 1st tri tiredness - oh no!!

Angie - you're having a rough time of it with illnesses and allergies, aren't you? Hope you can get something from the Doctor. Is it really hot over there just now too?

Pink - that's great your mw didn't go on about herself today!! Good to know all is well with you. Have you been buying any more pink things yet? Any more thoughts on names?

Krissi - great idea to get a private scan done. Are you mainly getting it to find out the gender? I know I couldn't wait another 18 weeks or so to find out!! 

I'm definitely looking VERY pregnant now - getting lots of offers of seats on buses but not so much on the underground. I think soon I will need to get a bit more assertive about it!! I'm still not really feeling much in terms of kicking but I was told because of the way my placenta is that it could be about 24 weeks before I really feel this. 

My Mum texted me today to tell me she's been on a baby girl clothes shopping spree today!! I think maybe our LO is going to end up with too many clothes after all!! I just wish we had a nursery to put them in! Things still seem to be a bit slow in terms of the flat buying, we haven't got a date yet for exchanging contracts but hopefully this will happen in the next 2 weeks. I'm getting impatient now because there's still a lot to be done. I'm also feeling too tired at the moment to do any more clearing out and have got a pretty busy weekend ahead. I'm planning an early night tonight - it's 9.35pm now and I reckon I'll be in bed within 10 mins or so - so hopefully will get some energy back and will get back into clearing out mode. I know it's not quite nesting but it's a step in the right direction!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Angelique

I have had a time of it with allergies and that horrible cold, glad its just allergies now though. Doc told me some stuff That should help, I hope it does. 
Next visit I have to have my glucose test and my rogam shot since I'm O- not looking foreword to that, but otherwise all is well, oh and leeze, yes its VERY hot here, Monday will hit 100°


----------



## krissi

Yes the next scan is to reassure myself of the gender and also the last scan I was so shocked it was a girl and baby was head down I didn't see much and I didn't enjoy it so want to see baby again plus I have a voucher so I get the deluxe 4d scan for £95 instead of £150!

I am going to have to go buy maternity clothes my clothes all still fit but when bump drops there is no way plus I am getting really uncomfortable by late afternoon now. I can't believe I have another 18 weeks of growing I am going to be massive. I think we all need to be brave and post some bump pics!!

Right off to work will pop back later xx


----------



## berniegroves

Hi Ladies, 
Phew - has taken me ages to catch up on everything i have missed. 
I am glad that all the lasies who were having tummy pains are feeling better. I think we are all more prone to worrying when pregnant as you wonder if every twinge is something bad! Glad you are all okay. 

Krissi - Glad your scan went well once the baby cooperated. We are also thinking about having a 4D scan as they just sound so exciting! 

Piellette - We have also ordered the Sola, we bought the pushchair in Flora and will be buying the carrycot this weekend. Am so excited! 

We have also bought a steriliser and a baby bath (it sits across the top of our bath) so we don't have to bend over so much. 
Apart from that we have bought quite a lot of girly clothes!! We just can't seem to help ourselves! lol! Very excited to be team pink! 

Is anyone else suffering from water retention? My feet are massive by the end of the day and i am feeling really paranoid about it, like i'm doing something wrong!! 
I have also gained a lot of weight (and i was overweight to start with) and am now a stone heavier than i was to start with. I have continued to exercise but my diet has slipped, so i have promised myself that next week i will start to eat more healthy and cut back on the chocolate! So hopefully that will slow the weight gain down, as i was advised to only gain 15-20lbs during the whole pregnancy and i still have 16 weeks to go!! aarrggh! 

On a positive note the baby is moving loads which is lovely. 

How are everyone elses preparations going? 
We were trying to move house but it didn't happen, so we are now having a basic loft conversion so DH can put his t-shirt business up there, then he can move his office to the small bedroom and the nursery can go in the second bedroom....phew! And a new kitchen fitted as well. So we have lots to sort out and i really want to get it done so we can get started on the nursery. 
I was looking on Etsy the other day and they have some lovely decorations on there. 

Only 11 weeks left at work! Hoorah! I am shattered by the time i get home!!

So do we have a lot of Team Pink on this thread then? 

Oh and at our 20 week scan we were told that the baby's umbilical cord was missing one of the vessels, so there is a risk of the baby being small. They assured us that it was very common, but i can't help but worry slightly! They are taking me back in for scans at 28 weeks and 34 weeks to check the babies size is okay. 

Hope all you ladies are okay. 
Any progress on names? 
There are quite a few i like but not sure which ones i like best
x


----------



## krissi

Lucky you on the extra scans, fingers crossed baby develops nicely for you xx

I have name pickes she will be Charleigh and Brooke for middle name, how about you?


----------



## berniegroves

Yeah we are looking forward to the extra scans. But it is still concerning that there is something not quite right if you know what i mean. 

Names....hhmmm....have a long list!! 

Miley
Quinn
Olivia
Isabelle
Matilda
Phoebe
Chloe........i have 19 names on the list in total at the moment! lol!


----------



## krissi

I love Olivia and Isabella xx


----------



## Leeze

just a quick one as I'm at work. lovely to see there's been a bit more activity on the thread today!!! I've got really bad indigestion today!! GRRR. OH and I are going to the zoo tonight - it's a special late evening opening because it's the summertime!! I'm like a big kid, I'm really excited!

Some lovely names there - I agree Olivia and Isabelle are my favourite out of your list so far Bernie. Krissi - Charleigh Brooke is a gorgeous name. xx


----------



## sweetbuthyper

I'm just posting to quickly say goodbye, unfortunately I went into labor on the 29th June and my Little man Nathaniel James Lomax was born asleep at 8.08pm. I hope you are all well and good bye.


----------



## Leeze

Aw - Sweet - I'm so so sorry. My heart really goes out to you and your loved ones. You will always have a little angel watching over you, I know this won't make up for your devastating loss. Sending you a big hug xx


----------



## Angelique

Awww sweet, I'm so sorry for your loss!!! Hugs to you and your family, and know we are all thinking of you!


----------



## krissi

So sorry sweet xx rip nathaniel xx


----------



## berniegroves

I am so sorry to hear that Sweet. My thoughts are with you and your family. 
x


----------



## pink sparkle

So sorry for your loss Sweet, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Sorry i havent been on properly have had a busy weekend.

Krissi - thats great that you have booked a private scan - good idea to get sex double checked. Im very tempted to have one done being as this will be my last baby but we will see will have to twist dh's arm about the money. Who have you booked with? you got a great deal x

Leeze still no clue on names i like Lydia but no one else seems to. We have to incorporate one of dh's mums names in there too as sadly shes not with us. This is making it a lil harder trying to fit something around Annie or Laurie or both. Ppl keep saying use one for a first name but im not so sure and if we used Annie i would worry she would have ginger curly hair lol!

Angie i hope the new meds work for you hun you have been sufferring so bad x

Bernie sounds like you are getting organised which is great...ive brought most things i need now. Will just pick up bits and bobs as and when i see them now. Hard buying outfits as everything is summery and will be cold when our lo's arrive. yay for leaving work in 11 weeks. Try not to worry too much about the weight gain (im in the same boat) i think you popped on curvy ladies before...come in and join that thread too great bunch of ladies on there x sorry to hear about the umbilical cord issue...i would worry a little too but im sure if there was anything to worry about the docs would tell you. Nice to hear they are keeping a closer eye on you though and you get to see bubs again xxx

I like the list of names i really like Miley i couldnt have it though because ds is Riley x

Again so sorry to hear Sweets sad news RIP lil man thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## Pielette

Oh my God sweet I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I can't imagine the pain you must be going through. I really hope you take all the time you need to heal. Fly high little Nathaniel.


----------



## Pielette

Wow need to catch up!
Big congrats on team pink krissi, or provisional team pink maybe! 
Really sorry to hear you're still feeling rotten Angie. I have now come down with yet another cold... I'm not sleeping well and I'm getting really fed up. And so hormonal, the past few days I've been crying at everything. Yesterday I got up and went to the gym (as I normally do on a Saturday morning) and was crying in the gym because I hadn't slept more than 3 hours. No word of a lie. My mum thought I was hiding something, she couldn't believe I was that emotional just because I hadn't slept! 
Good to hear from you bernie, gorgeous potential names!

Well I had a manic day yesterday (and on 3 hours sleep). After my spinning and training I went to see a cranial osteopath for my first appointment - think I mentioned it a while back. It was fascinating! I told her all about my backache, the crick in my neck I keep getting and my heartburn. After examining me she came up with a number of conclusions which were really interesting. Firstly, my posture is slightly off, I stand tilted which means my neck is compensating by pulling in the other direction. 
But the most interesting stuff is what she told me about my body. She said that during pregnancy, the hormones relax the muscles and ligaments (which we all know) and get the pelvis to pull apart for the baby to sit in. For me this isn't happening because my muscles are too strong. So my pelvis is remaining tightly 'wound' and bubs can't sit down there. As a result he's pushing up, but because my stomach muscles are equally strong they're not giving him any room either. So his only option is to push up against my diaphragm, which is giving me the heartburn. 
All of this is giving me the backache (which is a normal part of it anyway but it's making it worse) and the pressure on the nerve endings is also contributing to my neck. So she manipulated my bones and joints and she said that it should start to loosen me up. She wants to see me in a week to check on my progress and then look at appointments every 3 or 4 weeks. She said it is good that I'm very active and it is obviously keeping me strong, but I need to maybe lower the intensity when spinning. She thinks as well that my bad sleeping should benefit from it as well because her theory is that my body is again not properly relaxing or switching off.

I found all of this so interesting! I also thought that might be why my bump started off quite high, I found it very odd when it first came in and thought maybe it's just bloat, but was positive it was bubs. My poor little man with no room in there! :haha: Bless him!
I'll let you ladies know how it goes and whether it benefits me, but I'm pleased so far :flower:
So after my appointment with her I went straight off to see Take That at Wembley... oh my God it was incredible, such a good show! It was a nightmare getting out of there afterwards though, we only got home at about 2 in the morning. And needless to say I didn't sleep well!
Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## krissi

Wow Pieltte that does all sound interesting let us know how you get on.

I am very jealous about Take That!!

Baby is very active now and Paul can feel her moving now which he loves!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Anyone heard from Darling recently? x


----------



## krissi

No actually I haven't will text her xx


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone :hi:

Pielette - that does sound interesting what the osteopath said. Be good to know if it helps you. I have to admit I've completely relaxed my exercise regime since becoming pregnant. I used to swim 4-5 times a week and quite often go to the gym too - but now it's more like once a fortnight swimming and no gym!! I'm trying to get back into the swimming but it's hard work now because I'm so out of practice!! glad you enjoyed Take That, I'm also a bit jealous! I saw them a few years ago but it was without Robbie! 

Pink - what about Lydia Anne for a name? I know it's losing part of the name "Annie" but I think Anne is a great middle name and goes with lots of first names. 

Krissi - that's lovely you and Paul can both feel your LO moving. I'm still not feeilng much - occasional little fluttering feelings and sometimes I feel like maybe she is lying lower because I get a heavy sensation towards the bottom of my bump. 

Angie - I hope you're feeling better

Sweet - if you're there, I'm still thinking of you lots - must be hard to get your head round it all xx

We've just been looking up girls names - our shortlist today is Hannah, Leah, Elena or Zara. I've had so much sleep the last 2 nights - about 9 hours each night and only waking up twice a night instead of 4 times - I really think my body pillow is helping. I feel so much better for this and have just been doing lots of washing and sorting out things. (pre-nesting!!). Also, we're close to agreeing an exchange date on our new flat so that is very exciting!!!!

speak soon :hugs:


----------



## pink sparkle

Pielette hope that the osteopath helps it does make sense about your body being too tough because you train so much. Keep us updated with how your doing with it. YAY take that i saw them last week wanted to see them again, totally wore me out though i ached for a couple of days afterwards!

Leeze i cant have anne as its my mums middle name and without sounding horrible cant name after her id never hear the end of it would drive me crackers! lol. When i had ds Hannah Laurie was an option we were thinking of i do love the name. Love all your girl suggestions especially Elena (i love the vampire diaries and the main character is Elena).

Just watched transformers now off to bed, taking the gaviscon with me have the most awful heartburn x


----------



## krissi

Omg I am so annoyed Pauls mate has been calling us all day as his girlfriend chucked him out and asked if he could stay we said no and he has just turned up and it's midnight!! Paul starts work in morning and has to be up at 6 and there is no way I am being left in house with him on my own! So angry!!


----------



## Angelique

Hi ladies, just a quick post here, I'm off to bed, but I do wanna report that my allergies are much better with the new meds. I have to be up early in the morning to take my kids to our independence day parade, they are excited, I would rather sleep in LOL. 

Hugs


----------



## Darling

Hi girls,
Sorry I've not be around a while. 
I've just been catching up and I'm horrified to hear about poor Sweetbuthyper. As you all know my friend's sister went into labour at 26 weeks and dear little Harrison was born at peace. Hearing about it knocked me for six. I couldn't stop thinking about her and her dear little boy. We all released balloons in loving memory of little Harrison and if you're still checking this thread Sweet, I am so terribly sorry to hear of your loss. You will have a little angel watching over you forever more. I am so, so sorry. No-one should have to endure the loss of a child. Bless you and your family. XXXx


----------



## Leeze

hi girls

Darling - great to hear from you. Lovely idea re releasing balloons for Harrison. It's so heartbreaking to hear about losses at this stage isn't it? I keep thinking about Sweet and how awful this must be for her and her loved ones. 

Pink - That's funny about not wanting to name your LO after your Mum - I do very much understand that one! I'd be the same!!! Hannah Laurie is a lovely name though, is that definitely out for this LO? By the way, I also love the Vampire Diaries!! I got into it recently and watched seasons 1 and 2 practically back-to-back. I think I'm a little bit in love with both Damon and Stefan!!!! :haha: My OH doesn't really like stuff like that, thinks it's a load of nonsense. So even though I liked the name Elena after hearing it on there, I didn't suggest it to him as a possibility as I think he'd hate the idea because of the link to the programme! So we were looking at lists of girls names on a few different websites yesterday and I casually asked him what he thought of the name Elena and he said he loved it!! He never need know as he'll probably never watch the programme!! 

Krissi - that's really out of order that Paul's mate just turned up even though you said no!! GRRR :growlmad: No wonder you're annoyed. 

Angie - great to hear your allergies are much better and I hope you find some energy from somewhere for the parade!! You really sound like such an amazing Mum!!

I'm feeling great today, had 3 nights in a row of having about 8-9 hours sleep each night. Makes such a difference. I'm still waking up 2-3 times a night but I think I'm getting used to this and getting back to sleep pretty quickly. xxx


----------



## Darling

Leeze - get all the sleep you can and savour it. I've always found that I start getting up to pee every night and I just felt exhausted from not getting 8 hours clear. So enjoy every second of it. Sleep is bliss! 

I am on 1-2 cups of coffee a day now and I've found it makes such a difference. Otherwise I feel as though I'm being tortured. I asked the midwife about it and she said if I was 10-15 cups they'd have to 'check me out' so good ok on the 1-2 cups then lol! She is in her fifties so a very experienced midwife that advice changes almost annually and always has done and that the name of the game is just to be sensible. Its true actually, thinking about it, I think the advice differs from country to country. Americans are told no alcohol at all, and I don't think the French stop eating mould-ripened cheeses either. I think a lot of it is just common sense. 

Hope everyone's ok. 

My little guy has had a huge growth spurt in the last two weeks. He is having less tantrums, he's taken huge leaps forward in his vocal capability and we are so blissed out together right now! I am enjoying him so much and its such a breakthrough. In turn, I find that I have more patience (coffee helps though! ;)) and he responds well to my being more patient. He has learned to say sorry. Say that hitting and biting is bad and is beginning to learn what is ok and what is not ok behaviour. So we're all loved up at the moment. Having another little boy for him to 'mother' now seems ideal and my daughter Isabella, as the only girl will remain the princess! 

So things are looking up. I am starting to feel excited about holding my little bundle. :)
We are enjoying awesome weather here in Somerset too and my husband has finished Parent's Day and I might get to see him now! I've been on my own with the kids all week and its been hard work. Glad its over. Next stop, Issy's 4th birthday in two weeks. 

Love to all. xxxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Darling so lovely to hear from you and even better to hear that you are feeling so well. Brilliant news about your lil man's improved behaviour, Riley is a bit of a handful atm so i know how you feel, he seems to just throw a strop whenever hes told no now which is driving me crazy. He doesnt talk much either and he gets frustrated easily and has a lil tantrum i just wish he could communicate better with me and feel things would improve.

Leeze - im so in love with Damon and Stefan too! Have series 1 box set but must get season 2 and watch them all through again. Im quite sad and get very engrossed in the show...i want to be a vampire and live forever with ....mmmm id say Damon hehe! x Hannah Laurie is not out but not so keen on it as before x

Angie so glad to hear your feeling a bit better have a great independence day with your family, id love to be over there celebrating our country is so unpatriotic i think we should take lessons from the Americans! xxx

Krissi - grrr at pauls friend what a bloody cheek! Hope he clears off soon! xxx


----------



## krissi

To make matters worse Paul and his mate sat up all night drinking so I have not slept at all and needless to say he did not go for his first day at work I just want to spend all day crying!


----------



## pink sparkle

aww hun..im sorry but i would kick him out...thats so bad that he never went on his first day at work. Were they ok about it? Id say either he goes or i go!!! 

Big hugs hun like you need this stress xxx


----------



## krissi

He is ok to start tomorrow but who knows what will happen!! So disappointed xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Your a strong woman Krissi - you stand your ground and tell him hed better not feck it up tomorrow! Thank god he's ok to start tomorrow, fingers crossed it all works out and this bloke goes home or somewhere that isnt your house! xxx


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies! Good to hear from you Darling and you must be relieved that things are turning around with your little boy. I guess we should all brace ourselves for a fair few tantrums!
Ooh Leeze I love the name Elena, it's so pretty. I always loved Esme and thought about it for a girl, but then Twilight came along and I would worry too much that people would think she was named after the brand cos it's sooo big. Although I do love Twilight :haha: And very excited about Harry Potter coming out soon, I'm a bit of a geek!
Oh krissi what a bloody nightmare. I'd be fuming. And about Paul missing work today, that would not impress me at all. Hope you manage to get the eejit out of your house!
Will definitely keep you guys updated about my cranial osteopathy. I haven't had any backache today at all which I'm hoping is a good sign but I'm not counting any chickens yet, it hasn't been long. I also booked in for my hypnobirthing, I've got my first session on Sunday 17th July. Really excited about that one!


----------



## berniegroves

Krissi  I feel for you with Pauls mate, that would be a nightmare! Hopefully he wont stick around for long! 

Darling  Glad that coffee is helping you through the day! My vice is chocolate and I cant live without it at the moment so everyone has something that they need! 

Pielette  I also like the name Esme and the name Isabella, but worry people would think I named them after Twilight which isnt the case (although I do love twilight) I am soooo excited about Harry Potter! Cant wait to see the final film, I just finished re-reading the final book which has me super excited for the film now! 
Glad you are getting some answers about your back-pain. Hopefully things will improve for you now. Well done on keeping up the exercise! 

Pink Sparkle  thanks, I keep meaning to check out the Curvy Ladies thread but I have a brain like a sieve at the moment. I know I shouldnt worry about the weight gain but I cant seem to help it. I know it is all worth it and cant wait to meet our little one, but it does worry me. Im going to try and keep up the exercise. 

I have such swollen feet with water retention and I have terrible hayfever at the moment! But apart from that I am good. I am getting used to no longer sleeping through the night. 
DH and I have booked some private ante-natal classes as the NHS ones werent at suitable times. They start at the end of August. 
And our Sola Pushchair was delivered last night which was exciting! It looks really easy to use so hopefully we will be okay with that. 

We are getting our kitchen done and also getting our loft converted into storage to give us more space and that will all be happening over the next 4 to weeks which is exciting! 

Hope you ladies are okay and your bumps are coming along! 

x


----------



## pink sparkle

Pielette hope your hypnobirthing class goes well sounds like fun x

Bernie - antenatal classes sound great too...ive never had any...not sure why?! Im so jealous about you getting your kitchen done...ours is desperate we have done everything in the last couple of years apart from the kitchen, we just cant afford it, we tidied it up a little but getting it done properly would cost us thousands so will have to keep saving for now! Hopefully by the time weve been here 5 years it will be done! Two years to go lol! x


----------



## krissi

Well yesterday was a total nightmare!!

The guy that stayed at ours attacked my SILs OH and bit half his ear off!! He is usually not at all violent which is what scared me most about it all, so we spent 10 hours at A&E yesterday, which after no sleep the night before was not what I had planned. Needless to say Paul is no longer friends with this guy and I never need to worry about Paul letting anyone turn up like that again and stay over, but thank god we realised how disturbed this guy is before Charleigh comes along.

Paul and I are talking again and he DID go to work today... whoop whoop!! Lets hope ity all works out.

I am hot and bothered today and my feet are a bit swollen. I hate this part time job I do and my boss is really irratating me, its all I can do not to slap him half the time!! Hmmm hormones or is my boss to blame!!


----------



## pink sparkle

OMG Krissi thats awful but thank god hes gone now and you and paul have sorted things out. YAY for the new job fingers crossed it goes well for him.

Sorry about your boss! Hormones probably plays a lil part but hey if hes a twat hes a twat hormones or no hormones lol! xxx


----------



## berniegroves

Pink Sparkle - We have been in our house 7 years now and whilst the kitchen looks okay, there is hardly any storage! So we knew it needed to be done. We got it through ikea. 

Krissi - what a nightmare! At least you have washed your hands of him now and OH is at work etc. So that is something, but sorry you had to go through that! 
Also i am very short-tempered at the moment too, so it isn't just you. I think it is a combination of people being twats and hormones! I am nowhere near as patient as i used to be! lol!

x


----------



## Darling

Pielette said:


> Hi ladies! Good to hear from you Darling and you must be relieved that things are turning around with your little boy. I guess we should all brace ourselves for a fair few tantrums!
> Ooh Leeze I love the name Elena, it's so pretty. I always loved Esme and thought about it for a girl, but then Twilight came along and I would worry too much that people would think she was named after the brand cos it's sooo big. Although I do love Twilight :haha: And very excited about Harry Potter coming out soon, I'm a bit of a geek!
> Oh krissi what a bloody nightmare. I'd be fuming. And about Paul missing work today, that would not impress me at all. Hope you manage to get the eejit out of your house!
> Will definitely keep you guys updated about my cranial osteopathy. I haven't had any backache today at all which I'm hoping is a good sign but I'm not counting any chickens yet, it hasn't been long. I also booked in for my hypnobirthing, I've got my first session on Sunday 17th July. Really excited about that one!

You're in good company hun. I read all the Twilight books and I loved Esme! My ex-boss' wife was called Esme too. I love Harry Potter too! I should read grown up stuff really. I used to read books like 'The Unbearable Lightness of Being' but now I just read age-appropriate stuff lol.. well.. mental-age-appropriate anyway. Oooh and Edward Cullen!!! Swoon!


----------



## Darling

Krissi - Jeez what a psycho! Good thing he's shown his true colours now like you say. xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

I wish i had read the books before seeing the film as once ive seen the film i really struggle to get into the books so havent read any of them..nor harry potter. I much prefer reading too! x

OMG so tired lately cannot get my backside into gear and do anything constructive couldnt even face asda today. Have managed a quick tidy round before the hubby gets home but feel so bad for ds as hes been left to his own devices the last couple of days as im slouchd on the sofa (feel like a crappy mother).


----------



## Pielette

God pink sparkle I'm so lethargic these days, for some reason I can't feel motivated to do even the slightest thing around the house. Trying to keep on top of the housework is driving me nuts. But yes I loved the Twilight and Harry Potter books, as much as I've enjoyed the Twilight films I don't think they come as close to the books as I'd like. Loving the Harry Potter films though, have to sort out booking soon.
Krissi the man sounds like an absolute psycho! Thank God he's out of your house. Who the hell bites somebody's ear?!

It's my V-day today! Had my 24 week appointment with the midwife and all is well. Listened to the heartbeat again, although bubs was trying to get away from it :haha:


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Krissi - what a pain that bloke sounds!! Good he's out of your life now and you and OH can focus on each other and your LO. 

Pink - I'm so tired at the moment too. keep slacking at work and then when I get home I have all these grand plans of clearing out stuff and don't seem to be able to motivate myself to do it!!

Oh, I'm sure I was gonna say lots of other stuff too but my brain has gone numb!! I just found a recipe for chocolate brownies made in the microwave because I really fancied some!! Not as good as oven-baked ones but definitely did the job for a quick fix!!

I've never seen Twilight or read the books, but I do seem to be on a bit of a vampire book reading spate at the moment. Anyone read the Midnight Breed series by Lara Adrian? A bit trashy in places but quite well written and a bit steamy too!!! :haha:


----------



## Leeze

oh - and how amazing is it that at 23 weeks our babies faces are fully formed!!!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Pielette - Happy V Day Hun, i cannot wait to get there ..only 5 days to go ...but will be a relief when i do!

Bernie - we priced up a kitchen from ikea they are lovely thats where we will get ours from the problem with doing our kitchen/utility is that the rooms need gutting lots of electrics plastering plumbing so thats unfortunatley what will be bumping up the cost. i felt under a massive pressure to get everything done asap but ive had to admit defeat, weve been in three years but the rest of the house now needs a fresh coat of paint which i want done before bubs arrives. Putting off the kitchen will help give the dog more time as although hes not bad hes only nearly 12 months still chews a bit and is very hyper so give him longer to calm down and behave better! x


----------



## Leeze

Oooh - happy V day Pielette! I missed that post somehow!!


----------



## berniegroves

Pielette - happy V day! 

Pink Sparkle - don't stress about the kitchen, there is no rush. As i said it has taken us 7 years!!Yikes! 

I love reading and whilst i like the Harry Potter films they just do not compare in the slightest to the books....they just miss so much out! The last film was very good though and i'm hoping this one does the book justice as well. I would really recommend reading them, the later ones are really awesome. 
And yes Edward Cullen makes me swoon in the books and the films!! lol!


----------



## Angelique

Ladies ladies ladies...... Edward Cullen? Yuck! LOL I'm firmly team Jacob LOL I like a man with some meat on him!! LOL really I just like muscles. 

Both series have been very good, and I agree about the books being much better than the movies, bit in comparison, the Harry Potter movies are much better than twilight movies if you ask me. 

Happy vday pielette! So exciting for you!! 
And krissi, so glad that Guy is out of your lives!

As for me, I've cried like a baby today, my dog bit a little boy, on a bike, my dog is freaked out by bikes, he slipped his leash and chased the bike and when he caught it he nipped the boy. Nothing bad, a tiny scratched, but in my eyes, we can't have him doing that, so we had to give him away. My brother in law took him out to his farm and hopefully he will be a good boy out there. 

It breaks my heart, I'm gonna miss him, but I know its best. I can't own a dangerous dog.


----------



## krissi

Oh Angie I am so sorry it must be heartbreaking buy you have made the right decision.

Happy v day Pielette xx


----------



## Waitress

Hi Girls,

I think I forgot to say I was off on holiday for a week so have just caught up - what a lot can happen in a few days! I won't go back over too much old ground but am hoping everyone's allergies, tiredness, aches and pains are all becoming manageable and that everyone is doing good this week. I am so sorry for Sweetbuthyper, that really is terrible.

I am also thinking about you Angelique, that must have been a real tough one :cry:

So I passed my V Day when I was away and the baby seems to be letting me know they are here almost every hour. I have a pair of pretty impressive 34E's at the moment and one of the kicks I got yesterday moved my left breast! That is one strong kick! My husband got kicked in the head when we were away aswell which is the first time he had felt anything so that was a really nice thing to happen.

On the names front, as you know we are keeping it quiet till delivery but we have settled on Daisy for a girl and Fletcher for a boy. If I get kicked much more i think I might be needing them both - there is no way one baby can make this much movement!

I had my 24 week midwife appointment today and my weight gain is now at 16 pounds and she said that was absolutely fine and my bump is just right considering my stomach strength (its so weird, from the front you can still see the outline of my 6-pack but it looks a bit like an Easter egg!). She also said it was a good time to stop running so I am officially a non-runner these days. Is anyone else still jogging? 

So I am thinking we should all share our 24 week bump photos. What do you think? I'll do mine later - don't make me do it alone ladies!!
:hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Aw - Angie, that's so sad about your dog but I think you did a brave and responsible thing

I'm thinking I might need to check out Twilight with all these recommendations! I'm not sure about Edward Cullen, I think he might be a bit young for me!!

Waitress - I've never been a jogger/runner as I'm a bit asthmatic - but I've been trying really hard to get back into swimming regularly as it's good to keep the arms and legs strong - I've managed twice this week and am feeling proud of myself!! I'm up for posting a bump pic if others are!! Probably just a neck-down shot though!!!! :)


----------



## pink sparkle

Aww angie so sorry about your dog, you have defo done the right thing though and bet the dog will have a lovely life out on a farm, maybe the best all round (did you mention before that you had quite a small yard?). Im with you on the Jacob/Edward front Jacob is way yummier than edward ...i know hes a vampire but hes a lil too pasty for my liking lol! However i have to say i much prefer the vamps in Vampire Diaries and love Damon and Stefan although im swayed a lil by Damon and those beautiful eyes mmmmm! 

Waitress glad your V day has arrived and how funny that baby kicked hubby in the head lol! Omg you still have a six pack! Theres no way im putting my fat wobbly baby bump next to your six pack bump ....very jealous hehe! x


----------



## Angelique

Thanks for your support ladies! The parents of the little boy called the police, so now my dog has to go to the pound, despite it being a very minor nip, and no injury, I have to go to a hearing and could face a 1000$ fine and could face my boy being put down.... though the officer said on first bites, when its not a viscious attack, they don't usually destroy the dog. I'm hoping big time!

As for baby, he isn't moving as much as I think he should and I'm starting to worry.... dunno if I should call my doc or not since he does move, just not a.lot


----------



## berniegroves

Angie - fingers crossed you won't need to have your dog put down. That would be awful. 

Waitress - i can't believe you still have a six-pack! I am seriously impressed. Glad DH got to feel the baby kick. my DH felt the baby move for the first time last week around the 24 week mark.....he was very excited. 
And i love your name choices! So cute!

Little one seems to go through phases, she moved loads yesterday and today not so much. It always worries me a little bit, but i try not to stress as generally by the next day she is all over the place again. 

I think the Edward/Jacob debate is hilarious. I just don't get the Jacob thing at all and literally swoon for Edward! But i know a lot of people are the other way around. I guess it would be boring if everyone liked the same character. lol! 

I haven't taken a photo for a few weeks, so i may get hubby to take one tonight and then i can post (i'm currently 24weeks and 6 days) Yay!


----------



## pink sparkle

lol lets all have an argument over Edward/Jacob lol! x

Angie - so sorry about the dog, cannot believe they called the police really hope he doesnt get put down xxx


----------



## krissi

I will do a bump pic and post tomorrow! Eeekk scary won't be a 24 week photo though lol! 

Paul can see baby moving now and loves it!

Not sure how much I have put on but think 4lbs over start weight but did lose albs to start so that would make 11lbs total will know for sure on Monday!!


----------



## Leeze

Angie - that's awful news about your dog having to go to the pound. I really hope that things work out ok for you on this. Sounds like a hassle you could really do without. I think at this stage we won't always feel our bubs kicking because they sleep a lot. I thought it was after 28 weeks that we're meant to monitor their movement and make sure we feel at least 10 kicks a day? It might be worth checking with your midwife anyway, just for reassurance!!

Pink - I'm with you on The Vampire Diaries men. Both dreamy in different ways. Funny, I find whichever one of them is being darkest I'm more attracted to - I wonder what that is about!! You have to watch season 2 soon!!! I actually watched it all online - you can watch it on free links with sidereel (as long as you don't mind a few adverts here and there).

Waitress - that's incredible you've still got a 6-pack!! I've never had one in my life!! 

Bernie - great to see you back on here regularly, hon!!

here's my bump pic - not a great one as I took it myself a few mins ago. I'll get my OH to take another one later if I remember!! 

BTW - who is Jacob? Is he on Twilight too?
 



Attached Files:







044.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pielette

Oh my God Angie I can't believe they called the police! I know every parent is just protecting their child but isn't that going a bit far? Since it was only a small nip and no damage was done. I take it the nip didn't break the skin? Really feel for you hun, I adore my cat and know I'd be devastated if for some reason I had to get rid of her :nope: Fingers and toes crossed that it doesn't come to putting him down.
Wow Waitress I'd be very interested in seeing a six-packed bump :haha: I should take some bump photos myself, I haven't taken any so far which is awful. I keep meaning to. And as of today my belly button has officially popped out... No! I like my innie belly button! 
Well on the Edward/Jacob front, I have to admit that I am firmly in the Edward camp! Oh yes far too young for me but I can still enjoy a good look :haha:


----------



## Pielette

Ooh lovely bump Leeze! Think we submitted those at the same time!


----------



## pink sparkle

Great bump leeze, ive seen series 2 on itv2 just havent got the box set will get it though to re-watch series 1 and 2 before series 3 starts omg cant wait for series 3! xxx


----------



## Leeze

pink sparkle said:


> Great bump leeze, ive seen series 2 on itv2 just havent got the box set will get it though to re-watch series 1 and 2 before series 3 starts omg cant wait for series 3! xxx

I know!! I think it starts in Autumn - so our little ones will possibly be here by then or certainly almost here!!! Good idea to get box sets for 1-2 - I might do that too. What a great way to start the maternity leave!!!

On that note, for those of you who are working - when are you planning to start maternity leave? I'm thinking of working till 36 weeks, I know this is quite late in some ways but I want to have more time afterwards with our little one


----------



## Waitress

Whoa whoa whoa and WHOA!!!

Just to clarify before I post this picture, you can still see the outline of my abs but my 6 pack has VERY much gone! If we're doing clothed pics a la Leeze then you won't see anyway....:thumbup:

Leeze - your bump is lovely! 

And I'm not ignoring the Twilight conversation, I just have NO clue who or what you're all talking about! :shrug:


----------



## krissi

I am working until 3 days before edd as it's the company year end so I have no choice as self employed!


----------



## Leeze

krissi said:


> I am working until 3 days before edd as it's the company year end so I have no choice as self employed!

wow - that's gonna be tough!


----------



## Angelique

With both my girls I worked up to my due date.... but I was 20 and 23, and in great shape, and energetic. ... this time I have a couple medical conditions, and have gained weight.... 

As for my dog, they were supposed to call today and no word so far, I'm hoping they don't push it since we gave him away.... and as for the nip... it barely broke the skin, like, it wasn't even bleeding, and didn't need a bandaide. It looked like he scratched it with a stick or something, not a dog bite. I understand being protective, I would be too..... but the kid was in my yard, on my grass, on his bike. I'm gonna fight this as best I can.

Leeze your bump is adorable, and I'm jealous, mine is not as cute, but its getting there. I will post a pic but I don't know how from my phone. It will be with clothes though.... nobody wants to see my stretch marks from my past pregnancies LOL


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi Ladies, can i join?? My ticker says 24 + 3 but bubs is measuring 6 days behind.. im sue anywhere from the 24th, but it will most likely be on the 28th or after xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey babyhopes welcome! Congrats on the pink bump! How has your pregnancy been so far? Is this your first baby? x

I worked throughout my pregnancies with dd and ds, i had to leave at 25 weeks with dd as threatening prem labour and was on bedrest from then. Oh wow trying to remember when i left with ds but struggling to! I think i planned on leaving at 36 weeks but i left at 32 in the end, i used a couple of weeks annual leave which took me to 34 for official maternity. Work had just got horrendous there was some conflict between colleagues and was a really unhappy place to be specially being pregnant and hormonal too. I went back to work when dd was 7 months and my plan with ds was to take the full year off and decide whether or not i would return full time/part time or at all! Worked out that i didnt have to go back to work. Hubby didnt want me to go back to work. He grew up with just his dad after his mum passed away when he was young and he remembers how tough it was so just extra keen for me to be at home with the kids. It can be a struggle money wise but it is so nice to be at home with the kids. Its unfortunate that not everyone can, although staying at home all day with children can drive you insane! I dont mind though, i plan to stay off work until this new one is at school and then go back part time hours probably, but i want to go back to night school and retrain.


----------



## Waitress

Morning ladies!

Right, here is my bump photo. I showed it to my friend (via email) who is 36 weeks pregnant and she gave me a massive bollocking saying I am not big enough. Jesus!! She has really upset me actually, suggesting I am not eating enough and exercising too much. AHHHH!!!! I wish everyone would just bugger off. if this pregnancy lark has shown me anything it is that everyone is different! 

Man, I am mad today!
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks bump.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pink sparkle

Ahh hun ignore her! Im carrying pretty small myself ..ok so im overweight..but i dont have a huge fat tummy never have i carry my weight evenly so its not like i have a big fat belly to hide the bump i just dont have much of a bump really. My mum and sis visited me yesterday and they were going on about how small i am compared to my sis (who is due four days before me!) It was so annoying but i said well we all carry different and i always carry small. So long as baby measured well at scan theres no need to worry. They will start measuring your bump further down the line and then if theres concern you will have scans just to be on the safe side...i bet though your go to bed one night and next day your have a huge bump and be like wtf! lol x Towards the end of my last pregnancy my bump starting shrinking..my mw was stunned and said shed never had a lady whose bump got smaller she actually got quite concerned and monitored me a bit closer, think it was baby just moving down ready for birth.


----------



## krissi

I am in agony I started getting this pain in top of my bum bottom if my back like I have fallen but I haven't I am struggling to sit down and generally want to cry!!

Loving the bump pics will do mine today. I weighed myself today and I am now 11 stone :( I started at 10 10 but went down to 10 6 still considering the size of bump I guess I should be grateful! How can baby weigh only one 1lb ish at the mo and I weigh so much Grrrr!!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Oh Krissi hope your ok hun, my lower back plays up something rotten particularly when i lay in bed at night. 

My mum lost 7lb when she was pregnant with me and i weight 7lb 1oz:wacko:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi thanks for the welcome, my pregnancy has been not so eventful so far , i had bleeds and SCH (bloodclot) in first tri, i have an anterior placenta and still have not felt baby move so far, so its not great..my doppler and my monthly scan appointments are what keep me sane!

sorry about your backache krissi, i had them the whole time and i tried heat compress packs, and they work great.. hope you feel better soon.., xx


----------



## berniegroves

Welcome Babyhopes, must be horrible not feeling the baby move, so I&#8217;m glad you&#8217;ve been using a Doppler. 

Waitress &#8211; I am so impressed by your bump, you look amazing!! Ignore everyone else!! 

Pink Sparkle &#8211; must be amazing getting to stay home with your kids, I can imagine it would drive anyone crazy at times, but it must be rewarding also. 

I am finishing work on September 16th, so I will be 35 weeks and 1 day. I&#8217;m then taking two weeks annual leave, so will be officially starting mat leave when I am 37 weeks and 1 day pregnant. 
I just couldn&#8217;t face working any later than that, the environment at work is really stressful at the moment and very pressured because of all the changes taking place and I just don&#8217;t think it would be a good place for me. Also I have a 45 minute drive to work (in slow moving traffic) which is horrible and so I&#8217;d like to avoid that also. 

Well I think I may have SPD, the pelvic joints are really sore when I&#8217;m walking and when I turn over in the night in bed I really cringe as it is so uncomfortable and painful. &#61516; Has anyone else ever had this? 
I am seeing my midwife next week so will ask her about it then. 

Hope you are all okay

xx


----------



## krissi

Its not so much my back it feels like I have damaged my coccyx like I have fallen or something (but I haven't) Paul must have kicked me in my sleep or something lol!!


----------



## Angelique

Krissi, try leaning over a chair, or sofa, and having your OH put a bit of pressure above the pain, it helps a lot with things like that, I would also call your midwife.... just in case, I hope it eases up for you!! 

Waitress, you look amazing! My 2nd pregnancy I carried just like that, and even now I'm carrying small.... you look like you have a longer torso, and there is more room for baby to stretch in without pushing outward, but even then, I bet you can feel a big change in your body. When I was 8 months and my sister was 4 months with dd my sister was twice my size and nobody believed I was so close to having her.... listen to your body, and your baby, and you will be just fine. You look great! 

Baby was kicking like crazy last night, I'm so very glad, cuz the little Guy was worrying me!


----------



## babyhopes2323

angelique .. yay for baby kicking away !!

Bernie, do you have a full body support pillow|? it really works wonders, i use one and its long and helps even when i turn, i dont feel sudden pain as bump is supported by pillow, so is my lower area.. hope you feel better soon.. xx

Waitress, lovely pic, i wish i was bigger as well but youre slim and look so good with your bump properly shaped !


----------



## Angelique

Babyhopes, I forgot to say welcome to the group! I meant to.... but I'm sure u know how baby brain is...


----------



## pink sparkle

is the coccyx right at the base of the spine top of bum? x

Angie any news on the dog? x


----------



## Angelique

The coccyx is your tailbone

As for the dog, nobody has contacted me yet... I'm crossing my fingers


----------



## krissi

Yes top of your bum my god it hurts spoke to midwife she thinks it's spd :(


----------



## babyhopes2323

angelique youre such a darling.. :hugs: i know how baby brain is.. i forget my keys and mobile phone everywhere.. and run frantic only to find out its in my bag or my pocket lol :haha:

Krissi, so sorry about the spd diagnosis, i sure hope you feel better soon.. you dont need this extra pain as it is we have a lot to deal with in pregnancy.. !


----------



## Angelique

OMG... I just read about spd and ouch!!!! Krissi I feel for you! I hope you find comfort. I broke my tailbone several years ago, and it still gives me pain now and again if I sit on a hard surface. So I know how bad that can hurt! 

Babyhopes... I forget everything, even when I'm not pregnant. My sister calls it mom-nesia cuz it happens from becoming a mom.


----------



## babyhopes2323

hahaha momnesia.. thats a good one !! xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Thats where i get my pain but dont think spd only seems to be when im tired at the end of a long day and like i said in bed when i lay down for some reason! Hope that there is something they can do to help you x

My baby brain is terrible atm...keep doing the silliest things and i walk into a room to do something and forget what it was that i wanted to do. Roll on october cant wait to get baby out and mind and body back! lol x


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone and welcome to babyhopes :hi:

sorry to hear about sore backs and possible spd - one of my colleagues had this and said it was really painful.

Babyhopes - I've only started feeling the baby move this week really - I thought I had felt her before but I think it was maybe ligament pain before because this week it has felt really different - more like bubbling fluttering feelings which is what I've heard other people describe it as. Good you're getting lots of reassurance with the doppler though!

Loving the term momnesia, by the way!!

Pink Sparkle - I'd really love to not go back to work after having our little one. I think realistically I'll probably need to go back part-time, but we want to have another child ideally within the next 2 years and then hopefully I won't go back after that until the oldest is in school and the youngest in nursery. 

Waitress - that's a really cute bump pic, like the others say everyone is different and don't let your friend worry you. it's more important how you feel and what the midwife says

Angie - great that nothing's happened about your dog yet, hopefully they will forget!!

Hi to everyone else!! xx


----------



## Angelique

OK.... so.... my little Guy must have heard me complaining he wasn't moving enough, because today, I SWEAR I'm carrying triplets! =)

Ooooooh!!!!! And I have found a name I looooooove! What do you all think of the name Gavin? It means little falcon, it sounds like a super cute little boy name, that can grow with him.... he would be Gavin Darrin


----------



## krissi

I like Gavin loads of people my age I know called Gavin but no kids now adays which is a shame! 

Happy birthday Angie xx

Had an awful nights sleep and to sleep with a pillow under my bum to try and relieve the pain I spent most night in tears I so hope this isn't spd as I can't live with this pain for 3 more months. I always knew spd was a possibility as I have hypermobility in my joints though. I have midwife Monday so will discuss it with her further then x


----------



## babyhopes2323

Lurrrvvve the name gavin !!

Happy Birthday Angie !! :cake:

Thanks Leeze for the reassurance. x

Hope everyone is doing fine.. Krissi, i hope your midwife gives you some answers as you should be resting properly and not sleeping is not good !!


----------



## Angelique

Thanks ladies!!! I'm really loving Gavin, hubby seems to like it too..... hmmmm maybe 

Krissi, I'm so sorry you are suffering I wish we could help!


----------



## krissi

Paracetamol does not cut it lol can't wait for November so I can take pain relief lol!!


----------



## Pielette

Wow yet again I have loads to catch up on!
Hi and welcome babyhopes! 
Oh krissi sounds really painful. I'd recommend a long body pillow too, mine is fantastic and I swear by it. Bought it off ebay for £10, I was so pleased! It must be comfortable for me cos I wake up in the morning and I'm still wrapped around it, seems to have stopped me tossing and turning so much. On the subject of aches and pains, I keep getting shooting pains through my 'bits' (ahem :blush:) and the other day it was really bloody painful, has anyone else had this? 
Really love the name Gavin Angie. I don't come across many kids with the name at all (secondary school teacher so I've taught literally thousands of kids if that gives you an indication!). Still no news on the dog? And happy birthday! 
Waitress - I think you look fab! People always have their bloody opinions, they should keep their noses out. 
My maternity leave pretty much starts in two weeks time. I've decided to take it from the beginning of the next school year which means I don't go back, that way if I do go back to work I'll be back at the beginning of the academic year which is much nicer. But the plan is that hopefully I won't have to go back, if finances allow, and at the moment it looks like they will. I'll be doing things here and there to avoid going nuts, but I can't do this quite frankly ridiculously stressful job and bring up a child at the same time. I don't know how other people do it!
Which means that I have two weeks of working to go. So so weird. 
How is everyone doing?


----------



## babyhopes2323

yay for your mat leave starting pielette ! must be a relief to not have to work after two weeks !


----------



## Leeze

happy birthday Angie!!

Krissi - that sounds really painful honey. sorry to hear you had a painful night :hugs: - have you thought about trying alternative therapy? maybe acupuncture would help? Good idea to discuss with your midwife. I recommend the body pillow too - I got one of ebay. Can't do without it now. Although I keep waking up with bad leg cramps but at least the pain goes away in a few minutes. Can't imagine how horrible this is for you

Pielette - that's fab that you can start your mat leave in 2 weeks. I am INSANELY jealous of this but also happy for you!!! :haha:

Angie - I agree with the others - Gavin is a lovely name. And goes very well with his surname too!

So, come on girls - where's the rest of the bump pics?? xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

im starting to wonder myself will i ever get a bump pic on!

Angie - Happy Birthday, hope you have a lovely day! Im not so taken on the name Gavin although i dont hate it, it is quite unusual nowadays but i love the show Gavin and Stacey so i think it could be kinda cute. If you and hubby love it go for it...you change your mind a lot lol! Im getting frustrated that we havent even really come up with a shortlist or anything, so far im liking Lydia and Emma Laurie but not sure i actually like them enough to actually have one of them! 

Pielette yay on leaving work in two weeks and an even bigger YAY that you (fingers crossed) dont have to go back! x

I brought another cute outfit today its lovely and a really pretty winter hat. Im starting to really worry though that im actually having a boy and not a girl as on curvy ladies thread a lady has been told boy and shown bits after initially being told girl. Ive brought so much girly stuff..omg i would stress ..not that i would mind having another boy..im going to keep hold of my boy things and ask that they double check for me at my 28 week growth scan fingers crossed not grown any bits lol! x

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Waitress

Hi girls,

Pink - Emma is a lovely name :thumbup: But then, I am biased....

Pielette - fantastic news! 2 weeks to go, brilliant!

Angie, you call your baby what you want. If you like the name go for it! I told one person about our names and they did a "What? Er, don't like that" and I am not telling anyone else! 

I've had a horrible day today. My dog had a massive seizure this morning. It lasted over an hour and I honestly thought she was dead at one point. I got her sorted out with the vet but then nearly passed out myself with vomiting and shaking. I obviously got a massive shock. I was supposed to be flying to Switzerland this morning to watch my husband in a race this weekend but I didn't get on the plane. I can't leave my dog when she's like this and its not fair on who was going to look after her. 

I am with Leeze - where are the other bump pics girls?!
:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

so sorry about your dog waitress,.. that must have been scary, hope she is better now !! xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi Ladies, these are my bump pics from 21 - 23 weeks not sure which ..x
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0505.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 1









DSCF0507.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pink sparkle

Defo agree with you waitress should names our babies what we want sod what others think. I hope i didnt sound horrible when i said im not keen on Gavin (its just not a name i would pick but it would be a pretty boring world if we all liked the same).

Babyhopes what a fantastic bump soooo jealous!

Waitress so sorry to hear about your dog hope your both doing ok must have been a terrible shock for you xxx


----------



## Angelique

Krissi, I didn't take it that way at all! But my mother on the other hand..... I suggested the name and she was like eww I don't like it at all, what happened to Jacob, that's my favorite. She is set on the name Jacob... ugh. I don't wanna rant about it but I'm bugged. 

Babyhopes you look great!! What a great bump!!

Oh and I found a great site!! For any of you who like baby slings and baby carriers that you wear, check out WWW.sevenslings.com if you enter the code HVM they will send you one free!!!! I got the one called black magic but it will go with most outfits, and the only other I loved was girlie! LOL. 

Anyway make sure if you order go to the sizing chart and get the right size and enter the code, all you pay is shipping. Makes it about $11

Oh and waitress so sorry about your dog!! Its so scary when they are doing poorly!! I hope you and he feel better soon!! Hugs!


----------



## Waitress

Thank you! You didn't sound horrible, I just think the whole name thing is so personal that parents should just go with what they really want. My MIL is always dropping hints about her favourite names but as I keep reminding her, she got to name her child, I am naming mine! Grrrrrr. Bloody woman. She rang up today and started going on about the gender and "What a surprise its going to be" and I'm thinking "Not really, its going to be one or the other isn't it?'! 

My dog is doing better. She has been lying on me all day and has even been laying on my feet when I go to the loo, bless her. I'm exhausted today and have eaten total rubbish. Baby is kicking away though. :thumbup:


----------



## Angelique

Almost forgot my 2 cents on the name Emma, my baby (8year old LOL) is named Emma, and I have loved it. Its such a sweet name, and we call her Emmie as well.


----------



## Waitress

Babyhopes - lovely bump :flower:


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey Angie - it was me not Krissi - ignore your mum like waitress said its your choice i did like your previous name and you were going to shorten it too? Was it to JD? which i think is great! Im glad everyone likes Emma Angie i love Emmie have been thinking of using Emmie x


----------



## Angelique

Oh oops! LOL baby brain again! I was thinking either Jacob Darrin or Jackson Darrin, to shorten it to JD.


----------



## babyhopes2323

angelique i personally love the name Gavin, then again you guys are the parents so it should be your choice really !! stick with what you want.. emma is such a nice name.. xx youre going for english names !! xx

Hope everyone is doing fine today, enjoy your weekend !

waitress .. yay for baby kicking !! xxx


----------



## krissi

Charleigh was very quiet yesterday but woke me up to lots of kicks at 6am this morning!!

I will post my bump pic this morning when I am at my mums xxx


----------



## krissi

Bump pic taken last week so probably 22 + 1

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s110/roxystaffie/Bump127.jpg

Awful pic I know but my mums flas always blinds me lol!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

lovely pic krissi.. youve got such a big bump at 22 + 1 im jealous !! xx


----------



## Leeze

wahay - more bump pics!!! Krissi and Babyhopes - both of your bumps are absolutely adorable!!! :thumbup:

Waitress - really sorry to hear about your dog, that sounds like a scary experience for you. Glad she's doing better now. :hugs:

Pink - I keep buying cute baby girl things too, I've got a parcel from email at the post office I need to collect this morning. Am very excited!! 

On the name issue, I agree it's totally personal. Definitely not up to mothers or MILs to decide!!! I like Gavin, Jacob, Jackson, Emma and Emmie!!!! OH and I had thought about Emmeline for a while but then figured she'd probably end up being called Emma or Emily by most people anyway!! 

Having a lazy-ish weekend this one. OH and I had been invited out to 2 social events (mainly drinks in bar then possible food later on) but I've said I don't want to go - not in the mood to be in busy boozy places at the moment. Need calm and quiet and a nice comfy seat!!!! We might go out tomorrow into Central London and have a wander along the river if the weather is nice. That's my idea of fun at the moment!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## berniegroves

Hi Ladies, 

Excellent bumps Krissi and BabyHopes. I will get mine uploaded at some point, we took a new one this morning! 

Names - I am also a fan of Emma (but am also biased as it is my name!! ) we haven't discussed names with anyone, people ask us, but i say we don't want to talk about them as we don't want other peoples views to sway us. So that is one thing we are keeping from friends and family. 

Pink - I am also worrying about the girl/boy thing, we were told it was a girl by two different people at our 20 week scan. But i will be double checking at our 28 week scan to make sure they also agree!

Waitress - sorry to hear about your dog, i hope all is okay now. 

x


----------



## pink sparkle

I dont want to see any more bump pics just making me green with envy lol! Fab bump Krissi...im so jealous! xxx

Had a bbq today for dh's birthday ..had such a lovely day, his family came over...havent stopped all day, have been like superwoman last couple of days when it comes to the housework..i hope its not just nesting but that i have finally got my backside into gear and that im going to keep on top things from now on as its so nice to have everything organised and tidy! Off to north devon on monday so tomorrow busy day finishing the packing and then going to sil's for dinner and then heading to pick my mum up as she is coming with us and we are heading off early monday morning so will be easier for her to sleep over tomorrow evening. OMG my mother for 5 nights...im not sure this break will be much of a break.. hehe!


----------



## babyhopes2323

glad you had a fab time with the bbq pink sparkle, im quite crazy too when it comes to cleaning lol, i put it down to nesting :haha: enjoy your trip to devon !! and your mum coming over. xx


----------



## krissi

I have the cleaning bug too at the moment although it gets harder every day as the bump expands. I have a little video of bump moving which I will post later it's so cute!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Just realised im 24 weeks today, Happy V Day to Me! YAY xxx


----------



## krissi

Happy v day hunni xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

Happy V day Pink Sparkle !! :headspin:


----------



## Leeze

Happy V day for yesterday - Pink Sparkle! And I hope you have a lovely time in Devon - weather-permitting! (and mother-permitting!!)

I haven't quite got the cleaning bug yet but have been doing a lot of clearing out of old things to make more space for the LO and starting to get prepared for the new place (even though it will be a few months yet I don't want to have lots to do when heavily pregnant or with a new-born!)

yay - post the video, Krissi! sounds fab. I've been feeling lots more movement in the last few days but nothing yet that I can see. I'm so excited for that day to come soon!

Must be V-day today for lots of the group - for anyone due on actual Halloween - so happy V-day for you all!!! Mine's tomorrow. Feels amazing to almost be here. xxx


----------



## krissi

I have amended my due date following last scan and also measurements from midwife today to my original due date of 31st October so.............................................

HAPPY V DAY TO ME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leeze

krissi said:


> I have amended my due date following last scan and also measurements from midwife today to my original due date of 31st October so.............................................
> 
> HAPPY V DAY TO ME!!!!!!!!

Happy V day honey :happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Happy V day Krissi :headspin:


----------



## babyhopes2323

ive been feeling muffled kicks but it stops everytime i put mine or dhs hand on the bump !! i sure hope it is what i think it is after so long ! it only happens after a meal


----------



## Angelique

That's when my little Guy is most active too... right after I eat... I'm sure that's what you are feeling yay!


----------



## Leeze

I had bigger kicks today too right after my evening meal. Particularly after my large helping of ice cream followed by chocolate mousse!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Angelique

Ooooohh yum!!! Sounds amazing! I've been craving chocolate and am contiplating making fudge to satisfy the craving. 

So, they called about my dog today. And I have to take him to the pound tomorrow by noon, and will be issued a dog bite citation. And have to go through a dangerous animal hearing, I'm having everyone I know who knows my dog write a statement saying he is not dangerous. I'm so upset!! 

As for me, I've been very light headed today with a weird headache on the left side of my head. I think its the heat, its intense today.

Good news, I put my stroller and caraway on layaway today, its from a little second hand boutique, its a $240 dollar stroller and seat combo, I got it for $89 and its barely used. I also traded some old kids stuff in and got it for $66 total! Total score! Can't wait to pick it up, its lime green with grey and black polka dots, I love it!! 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sorry about your dog angelique and sorry about your light-headedness, i do hope you are eating frequently as this could be the cause, i found out it helps me when i eat frequently !

Leeze, yay for big kicks.. thats awesome,. mine stopped . even the onesi felt were very muffled.. and that mousse sounds awesome.. i agree ive been craving loadz of chocolate !


----------



## krissi

Happy v day leeze xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

:happydance: happy v day leeze!!!


----------



## Leeze

thanks lovelies! I've been feeling really excited and special all day today because of V day! Like a birthday but better!!! And my LO keeps kicking me to remind me she's there which is lovely. 

Happy V day to Angelique too :happydance:

Angie - sorry to hear you need to take your dog to a dangerous animal hearing - good idea to get everyone you know to write letters of support. I agree with Babyhopes - good to eat frequently and also drink lots of water. I feel for you in the heat - it's got quite a bit cooler here now and I don't often wish for cooler weather in the summer, except for this year!! I love the sound of your new stroller, what a lovely thing to buy!

I'm feeling exhausted today, definitely need to get more rest. I feel so tired all day at work at the moment but then when I get home I want to make the most of the evening so I'm not going to bed as early as I should do! Oops!! 

Well, ladies, not long till 3rd trimester now!! Suddenly the time seems to be going a bit quicker. I'm hoping that OH and I will go out next weekend and get the rest of the essentials in for when the LO arrives - it was recommended to me not to leave stuff till 3rd tri because it becomes more difficult with less energy etc again. I have to admit, I'm starting to struggle a bit already - getting round London transport often involves lots of stairs and I'm already finding them quite difficult!!

Right, time to laze about on the sofa and watch some trashy TV! Enjoy the rest of your day/evening everyone :hugs:


----------



## Angelique

Uuuuuugh.... ladies.... so I saw a pic of myself from our swim day.... I gotta tell you I now feel like a cow... no more chocolate, no more sugar, its all fruit and veggies from here on out... I haven't gained much, just 5 pounds, but I did gain some weight before getting pregnant and I have GOT to start eating better. I'm also gonna start walking in the evenings, nothing major, just some.activity to make me feel better. 

I know I can't "diet" but if I'm eating healthy foods and walking, I'm bound to get in better shape. I'm so irritated at myself right now. Sorry for the rant


----------



## babyhopes2323

Oh leeze I hope u are drinking loads of water etc u feel you on the tiredness bit xx

Angelique I'm shopping this weekend too as I don't want to leave stuff for later. I might be repeating myself but I can't wait for my antenatals to start Monday!!

Hope everyone is doing well xx not long till third tri!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ive gained 9 kilos already in this preg and I think ur allowed only 12! Oops!! X


----------



## Leeze

hee hee - I've gained 7 kilos already too!!! I think I'm banking on going on lots of long walks when the LO is here! And breastfeeding is meant to burn off 500 calories a day!!!! Mind you, I did swim 20 lengths this morning so I feel a bit better about my recent choc-fest!!!


----------



## krissi

I wish we got antenatal we have to pay for outs which I think is sooo wrong!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

good idea swimming Leeze !! xx im planning on walking on the treadmill and swimming if i can..

oh by the way we are paying for our antenatals as well !! 1200 dirhams.. converted to £ would be £ 200 

so yeah not cheap x


----------



## Leeze

when you say antenatals - do you mean your antenatal classes? That's rubbish that you have to pay for them if so! I get 4 free classes at my hospital, although reading the description of them they don't sound that great really!! But, with all the other expenses at the moment I'd hate to have to pay for them.


----------



## babyhopes2323

yep i mean my antenatal classes where theyre going to teach us about the birthing process and health in pregnancy and after care etc.. although this is not in the same hospital that i am going to deliver, i am sure that you have to pay for them here. :(


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies, how are you all? Happy V day to those who've just passed it!
Things with me are good, just submitted my maternity leave paperwork today and feeling a bit... well sad to be honest. I got a real hit of how much I'm going to miss the people I work with. Not the job, don't get me wrong! But I've been working with some fabulous people and I'm going to really miss them. :nope: So looking forward to meeting bubs of course, but think it's going to be very weird when I'm sitting at home thinking, it's the first day of term and I'm not there...
Anyways, otherwise I'm ok. I keep buying clothes at the minute which is so bad for my bank account! I've bought about 8 maxi dresses in the past couple of weeks because they're so comfy and they aren't maternity either, so I'll be able to wear them afterwards :happydance: However, did something a little naughty the other day and bought two dresses that I can't possibly wear now :haha: I'm going to use them as an incentive, I'm so determined to keep exercising till the end and get back to the gym about 6-8 weeks after the birth.
I have my hypnobirthing class on Sunday, I'm so excited!


----------



## Angelique

Anyone know how a kilo converts to a pound? I don't... but I know I'm determined not to gain another ounce. I have plenty of reserved calories stored up, and baby draws from that as well as food eaten. 

I stocked my fridge with fresh watermelon, sweet white peaches, grapes and plums. I have been craving fruit, and I love this time of year where its all so fresh and inexpensive. My kids too, I give them fruit instead of junk, I hate when kids just eat junk! 

As for birthing classes.... some are offered free here, some are paid. I wont be taking any, as I just have c-sections anyway and wont be laboring. Although, a good breast feeding class, is a must!! If you have never done it, or struggled with it, it is such a help!! I looooooved nursing my babies, its a bonding experience that is second to none. Although I do also use a bottle when needed. I'm no do or die breast feeding advocate, I just found it extremely rewarding. 

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## Angelique

Uuuuuuuuuugh!!!! I was in a kids store today, and a mom had twin babies a boy and a girl, tiny, 2 weeks old.... and it made me want my little Guy here SO bad!!!! I can't wait to cuddle and rock him!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

shopping can be addicitve pielette.. xx glad youre on mat leave although yeah you will be missing people at work. good luck for your classes starting sunday !!

angelique, sorry i have no idea how to convert lol . good job on all the fruits you got.. i didnt know you were having a section and a breastfeeding class sounds like a great idea. xx


----------



## krissi

I am going to a breastfeeding class with my cousin who is also pregnant I think we are going next week. I won't be doing the antenatal classes as I feel £150 can be better spent elsewhere.

So tired at the moment and I feel really frumpy! Pumpkin kicks all the time but I keep feeling it in my vagina which is horrible luckily this isn't all the time. Her new fave trick is kicking Paul in the ear, he swears he can hear her swooshing about lol!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

thats such awesome news about the kicks krissi, mine were so vague and muffled and the first time i felt it was about a day or two ago and even then they were not proper kicks and they stop as soon as i lay my palm over my belly.. i hate my placenta !! lol 

i agree £150 is far too expensive. im paying 200 for my stupid class but im hoping it will be worth it as im clueless about many things. x


----------



## krissi

I would love to have them if the finances would allow but they just won't strech to it at the moment. The NHS sucks sometimes lol!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

i had a horrible experience bleeding at 16 weeks with the NHS, it was a saturday night in manc full of drunken louts and i wasnt treated as an emergency patient and had to wait over 3 hours with no concern whatsoever and they were so rude and i got to finally see the doc at 3:30am in the morning. it was horrible ... i personally would not want that happening..

but then again, its free service theyre trying to provide for the entire country so its not going to be easy to satisfy everyone.. but there i was bleeding and crying and they just made me wait in ER. and they were so rude. i was visiting england with DH.. hes english. 

over here in dubai regardless of what time at night, if you go in with an emergency situation such as pregnancy and bleeding , you would be seen to immediately with the registered on call ob gyn within minutes.. so it was a shock to me.


----------



## Waitress

Hi Girls,

Preethi, the NHS is NOT free - I have been paying my taxes for 21 years - that amounts to much more paid in than I have taken out:winkwink: 

The whole NHS thing has left me shaking my head during this pregnancy - they were pretty woeful during early pregnancy for me too and I had a similar experience to you. Its really disappointing.

Quick update from me: pram and car seat arrived, baby has had hiccups twice (very cute and funny to experience!) and I've booked my NCT classes. Dog is doing better and my bump has suddenly gotten much bigger - I'll post a photo at the weekend when I'm 26 weeks.

Angie, I hope you get good news re your dog soon. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Leeze

sorry in advance for the selfish post but I'm feeling rotten tonight. Got nasty pressure and pain in my bladder. I phoned the midwife helpline this afternoon and was told it sounds like a urine infection. I've got an appointment with my GP in the morning tomorrow to get it checked out. Feeling grumpy and a bit worried it might be something more serious. LO seems to be still kicking lots so hopefully she's ok in there. My OH has been really sweet and has gone to the shops to get me some sugar-free cranberry juice as well as to stock up on ice cream and some other feel-good foods - but I'm feeling very sorry for myself :cry:


----------



## Angelique

Feel better Leeze! Let us know! Had a super SUPER busy day and I'm worn out. I'm gonna go collapse


----------



## babyhopes2323

Leeze, do hope your ok, let us know soon xx

Waiting oh yeah youve got the normal income tax and then some other tax as well , what i meant by free was that you dont have to pay everytime you go in for individual treatments etc, over here its all about insurance, if you dont have one, youre pretty much doomed. al hospitals are private here, you even have to pay at the government ones, though they are cheaper. sorry about your experience., i didnt want to be too harsh about the NHS as people might be offended, but when im alone with dh , i rant about it lol. x

so cute about the hiccups.. must be awesome to feel it :cloud9: 

and yay for your carseat and pram !!


----------



## Leeze

thanks girls

the doctor said my urine seems pretty normal except for an increase in protein. He's given me antibiotics anyway and I'm going to take them for peace of mind. I drank loads of water and cranberry juice yesterday so he thinks I might have neutralised the bacteria a bit but that doesn't mean any infection has been cleared up. He also listened to LO's heartbeat and it sounds good and strong so that was reassuring. I might phone the midwife helpline again though because they said to call back if it wasn't a urine infection - also it's still sore even when I'm just sitting doing nothing! Am feeling much better emotionally though just to get that reassurance that LO is ok!!

How's everyone else doing today? :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

glad to hear everything is well leeze and that its only minor protein.. good idea drinking water and cranberry, you could also try robinsons barley water xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

im pooped !! so DH and i went this evening on a massive shopping spree for LO at mothercare and ended up bying absolutely everything on the list, except for small things like nappies and toiletries and soft toys which we would buy later, but instead bought clothes, body suits, mittens, play mat, bottle set, mattress, blankies, the whole lot,., and mind you a baby does not come cheap, i was simply calculating out of interest how much we have already spent on the baby and it came upto 11,000 dirhams my currency.. which would be £1833 and $3013 american respectively, we still have the whole breast pump set etc to buy and maybe few more clothes which im expecting as presents from the family.


----------



## Angelique

Whew!!! That's quite a shopping spree! I bet it was a blast!!

So, I really pushed too hard yesterday. I went to a water park for a party with my kids, and even though I stayed in the easygoing river and wave pools, I did a lot, and I mean a LOT of walking. Before the park, we were shopping for a new car, one with added seating and more cargo space, and the salesman practaly had us sprinting the lot. 

So I'm taking it easy today and staying down, since every attempt I make at walking starts shooting pains and cramping 

I'm sure everything is fine, just sore angry muscles and ligaments


----------



## Leeze

wow - that does sound like an amazing shopping spree, babyhopes. Mothercare have got a big online sale at the moment over here and I've just been looking at a few bits - mainly bedding, baby bath and changing mats!! I also bought a very cute baby sleeping bag today - I can't wait until the LO arrives and I can put her in it!!!!

Angelique - good idea to take it easy today, sounds like your body is definitely telling you something!!!

My OH has gone out with some workmates tonight, so I'm staying home with comfort food and ice cream!! Yummy. Still feeling quite sore but much less worried about things. 

Is it just me or does time seem to be dragging again? I'm feeling quite impatient now to get to the autumn and for the LO to be here!! So, have any of you that have got children already got any good tips about the 3rd trimester - I keep hearing about how difficult it's going to get and want to start preparing myself!!!!! xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

angelique, hope you get some well deserved rest.. !!! xx you need it..

Leeze, time is dragging, i completely agree. i cant wait for the next three months and im impatient too.. i want to feel proper kicks etc. xx glad your enjoying your tub of icecream !


----------



## pink sparkle

Hi ladies, weve just returned from a fantastic week in North Devon. The weather was beautiful and we spent lots of time on the gorgeous beach in Croyde Bay. Gutted to be home but nice to be able to catch up with you all.

I have been reading up but there was lots i missed so sorry if i forget to reply to everyone!

Happy V Day to those ladies who have recently celebrated! 

Leeze so sorry you have been feeling a bit under the weather...glad you and lo are both ok and fingers crossed no nasty infections. Ive been suffering from thrush for the last couple of weeks which has been really horrible!

Ive never had antenatal classes, dont know if they are offered free here or not. Not really my thing to be honest and if you would have like them but arent having them i wouldnt worry too much the whole breathing thing comes natural...well i think so anyway.

Ive been feeling pretty well ...not so much pregnant though, still not got much of a bump to show off, i said to my mum the other day its going to be a shock when this baby comes as i still dont feel pregnant most of the time! Still not really thought of any names that we are 100% going with. Will have to see if anything comes along. I really love posh n becks baby girls name. At first i thought wtf but i like harper and i think her middle name has such a nice meaning to her daddy!

Babyhopes - wow you have spent a lot, is this your first baby? I think i spent most with my first and then tried to be a bit more 'sensible' with the next one and now this time too lol! But hey id love to be able to have a massive spend up and buy anything i like and not be 'sensible' all the time!

Hey angie i know what you mean about feeling down about your diet im the same, i havent stepped on the scales in ages i figured its only going to upset me so better not lol! I think its 2.2lb to a kilo?

Im pretty sure i have missed lots out so maybe you will see lots of posts from me the next day or two as i remember what i wanted to post lol! xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

pinksparkle, sorry about your thrush, hope you recover soon.. glad you had a good time in devon though !!!

yes this is my first but mothercare was on sale and i cant believe i still ended up spending so much !!! i dont have a massive bump either so i know how you feel xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Tips for 3rd tri - mmmmmmmm i just think you get more tired more easily and have to slow down and put your feet up a lil more. When i was having ds, we redecorated dd's room brought new furniture from Ikea i done lots of moving furniture around helping set it up not to mention sorting out nursery too all in the third tri. I tend to find that about a week before i have my babies i get really really tired struggle to walk far and just feel exhausted but this has only happened right at the end with both of mine. I remember being at a bbq 4 days before dd was born and i sat in a chair the whole time and didnt move and everyone said you wont be much longer! She was three weeks early. With ds it was a really hot summer, the evening i went into labour i had gone on a really long walk with a friend but we had to walk so slowly the pressure was intense down there. I think it depends on each individual and your pain threshold and also in some cases i think some ppl milk it a bit lol! Thats so bad on me to say that but i know i like to moan and feel sorry for myself at times and hey 3rd tri great time to do it lol! Get hubby to wait hand and foot lol! x

Ahh babyhopes its great to go on a massive spend out, you can keep things too for if you plan to have anymore children so you will find it a great investment! xxx


----------



## krissi

Yes time is definitely dragging again! Had a scare yesterday as baby hadn't moved for 36 hours so went to hospital to listen to heartbeat and all was ok thank god this pregnancy has been so scary. I am totally exhausted and will be relieved to see autumn!

Welcome back pink sparkle xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey Krissi - sorry about your scare - fantastic that baby is fine though! This one keeps having quiet periods. Half the time i dont feel like im even pregnant!

Its nice to be back and catching up with you all x


----------



## babyhopes2323

Krissi, sorry about the scare, glad all is ok,.


pinksparkle, thanks for the tips, sure will be tired soon.. xx i cant mall walk a lot now even !

AFM, i have a shitty placenta so havent felt kicks or anything but i swear today when i used my doppler and pressed on my belly with the proble i felt a wave like movement inside as though LO didnt like being pressed with the probe .. it was an awesome feeling after so long. she is still very quite, never really kicks.,., i get the occasional low abdomen flutter once in 4 or 5 days, it sucks really x


----------



## Leeze

Welcome back Pink Sparkle - sounds like a lovely break. Sorry to hear you've got thrush - that sucks. Have you tried taking a probiotic for it (as well as all the usual stuff?) - I'm not sure what sort is good for pregnancy but when I went to see a specialist fertility nutritionist (one of the many things I did when TTC) - I talked to her about thrush because in the last few years I've had it every 4-5 months or so - she recommended a probiotic and I haven't had it since then. Saying that, I'm on antibiotics now so watch this space... Thanks for the tips about 3rd tri - it doesn't sound so bad now!!

Krissi - sorry to hear about your scare, honey. Much as I love being pregnant, it can be really stressful can't it? I think it's always good to get it checked out though, even for reassurance because when we get stressed its not good for our LOs is it? And so hard not to get stressed when we're worried! I'm still in a bit of pain although it hasn't got any worse, but my over-active imagination is still playing up - including possible SPD, premature labour etc. I wish we could have a little babycam in our wombs so we could tune in every so often and see what the LO is doing!!! Mind you, I'd probably get nothing done at all and just watch her all day!!!

Babyhopes - sorry to hear you don't feel much in the way of kicks. Mine's much more regular now although it still feels like little bubbles or gurgles rather than kicks, if that makes sense. And still mostly after a big meal. Maybe it's her way of saying she's getting ready to experience some of it via the placenta!!! 

I'm taking it easy this weekend. I was meant to go to a free festival type thing today but have decided against it. Partly because it's been raining all morning and partly because I think it's important to feel comfy and relaxed today and not worrying about queueing for toilets or trying to find somewhere to sit down!! I've been getting stuck into a good book this morning and just putting my feet up!! Bliss. I love lazy days, especially after a really busy week. I think tomorrow I'll do some more, a bit more sorting out. This week I've been going through a massive box of old photographs and putting some into albums and throwing others away. Mind you, I keep coming across old gems and then spending ages reminiscing! But at least it feels like I'm being productive! Not only have we got a LO to prepare for, but we also need to get ourselves ready for a house move in the next few months!!! 

Have a lovely weekend everyone, speak soon :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Leeze, glad youve decided to relax today, good idea.. xxx

i went to see harry potter part 2 the finale, and i had to pee, but i held my bladder and that was the worst decision,.. my abdomen hurts now.. it was a great movie though ! 

enjoy your weekend xx


----------



## Angelique

Hi ladies, nothing new to report here... just a quiet (thank goodness) weekend at home. I have rested a lot, and its helped a lot but now I feel lazy LOL. 

Anyway just wanted to check in.... hope everyone is doing well


----------



## babyhopes2323

nothing new to report here either.. hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## Leeze

sounds like a good idea for most of us to have a rest this weekend!

Glad you're feeling better Angelique! 

Babyhopes, I would definitely NOT recommend holding your bladder - I think this has contributed to my bladder pains the last few days when I've been doing this!!! 

My pain has gone down quite a bit now so either the antibiotics are working or my uterus has expanded a bit more!! Whichever one, it's a relief that it's not so sore!!

We're going out to look at buggys this afternoon!! Very excited!!!! :happydance:


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey ladies, same here nothing exciting to report. Rubbish nights sleep ds in our bed and awake most of the night...so bloody tired. Done housework this morning and now doing nothing...had a nice bath and put on clean pjs and thats how i plan on staying the rest of the day.

Aw Leeze have fun shopping let us know what you buy xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

Have a fun lazy day everyone.. we start our antenatals tomorrow evening.. xx

Leeze have fun stoller shopping, hope you find something xx


----------



## pink sparkle

omg im so bored! hubby on xbox ds playing and watching cbeebies on laptop..dh lost in her bedroom stuck in a book or her laptop no doubt! Running out of things to look at!


----------



## pink sparkle

Because im so bored i am going to list everything i have already and then what i think i need to buy and then you can add for me too!

What i have: -

Travel System and Carseat with base
Blankets neutral and pink
Moses baskets x2 upstairs and downstairs as i dont have a carrycot on pram
Moses basket sheets and blankets
Cot Bed
Cot sheets and blankets (all white and neutral)
Baby bath
Playmat
Swinging chair
manual breast pump
Breast pads
Bottles
Cold water steriliser + tablets
3 White bath towels
Lots of babygrows in newborn and 0-3 (im going to count them im that bored)
Lots of vests newborn and 0-3
2 newborn outfits
1 newborn cardy
1 newborn coat
1 newborn snowsuit
Blankets for pram/carseat
Double pushchair
Baby monitor
Muslin squares
Bottle warmer
changing mat
Hats 
Socks

What i need: -

1 new moses basket mattress
Nappies 
Wetwipes
Baby bath products
Nail clippers
Maternity pads
Rain cover for carseat
Single bed for ds so baby can have cot
Dummies (just a couple never used them before but you never know!)
A tin of formula just incase breast feeding doesnt go to plan like last time
Changing bag
Cot mattress

Im sure there must be lots ive forgotten...cant believe how much i have (but most of its from ds)


----------



## Leeze

Wow - Pink Sparkle - you've been really organised to get all this stuff already!!!

I've got so far:
changing mat
baby bath 
moses basket
babygrows
vests
tights
muslin squares
1 pack of nappies
changing bag
mobile to hang on cot
2 snowsuits
a couple of tiny little hats
some socks/tights
a bath thermometer
some cute little dresses 
a few baby toys/fabric books
baby sleeping bag (one of my favourite things, so VERY cute!!)

I think that's all. Pink, I can't really think of anything missing from your list except maybe socks/tights/hats/scratch mitts. We've got lots to get still but I think our main priorities now are to get a buggy and car seat and to get the other smaller things along the way. We've had a good luck at the shops today but didn't find anything we really liked in terms of buggies. We want something that's quite lightweight and easy to get on and off public transport, but also comfy for LO and has carrycot as well as regular stroller type seat and can take a car seat on it. My OH has come up with the Icandy strawberry as being a good one - although it's not out until September/October so we might need to wait. We've decided this is the main luxury we're going to splash out on so we want something really nice that's easy to use and got lots of room for shopping bags (my requirement!!!!). 

Babyhopes - how exciting to start the antenatals tomorrow! Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

wow you guys are so organized, the list sounds brilliant.. xxx


ive got : 

cotbed
blankets
fitted sheets,mattress for cotbed,flat sheet, bumper
dummies
gromming set
bottle set
babybath
bath towels
bath cuddle and dry robe
sponges
socks
mitts
soft sock shoes
0-3 sleeveless,halfsleeve body suits
sleepingsuits
x4 0-3 outfits
playmat
changing bag
car seat
dresser
travel system
more bedding and steriliser to be recieved from mum
room thermometer
baby thermometer
cotbed lullaby mobile

WHAT I NEED :
soft toys
toiletries - bubblebath,lotion nappies,sudocrem etc
breast pump set including breast pads, nipple cream etc.
probably few more clothes
extra storage box.
hats

i dont know if ive missed out on anything.


----------



## pink sparkle

I think i could do with more clothes really, but still waiting for my 28 week scan to double check she is defo a she before i get rid of all ds's clothes. A lot of my things are from when i had him im using anything unisex and even a few more boyish sleepsuits that i just love and cant bear to get rid of.

Leeze how lovely i dont blame you on splashing out on your pram. If i didnt need a stupid ugly practical double i would have got something real nice this time. Although i will use my loola from ds when i dont need to use a double. Ive got a cot mobile but its a jungle theme one and i dont know whether or not to buy a more girly one. Might have a look on ebay tbh i hardly used the last one! x


----------



## babyhopes2323

good idea pink sparkle about waiting..xxx now i want to reconfirm lol.. will have 2 wait until my saturday appointment though ! 26+5


----------



## pink sparkle

Ive only got an extra one as im having a growth scan i just hope they are willing to look for me! x

How is everyone...bit quiet again on here a few ladies not been on again for quite a while...hope everyone is ok pop on just to let us know that you are if nothing else xxx


----------



## Angelique

Wow girls! You are all way ahead of me! I have my stroller and car seat, a crib and clothes, lots of newborn and the next size up. I haven't blunt bedding yet, but I know what one I want. I font really care for baby baths, or changing tables, so I will skip those. I have socks and some sleepers, I'm supposed to be having a shower, but I'm not sure anyone will step up and actually do one. I don't really see much more that I HAVE to have besides a few binkies and a couple bottles, then diapers and wipes, and bath stuff... idk maybe I'm way delusional LOL. Oh and burp cloths!! A must have. I need some boy blankets as the ones I have are all pink lol


----------



## Angelique

OK I take that back, I have a bassinet, and a walker, and some toys and clothes for when he is older, but I want to get a playpen also, and probably a mobile for the crib, I think I have a diaper genie to despise of smelly diapers..... really need to go through my shed!


----------



## babyhopes2323

wow, nice list angelique, pretty much sorted x


----------



## krissi

I have a cot, travel system, Moses basket, nappies, wipes, changing mat, play mat, clothes, bouncers and a few blankies.

I only have 2 weeks til my scan!! So excited!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

my scan is on saturday only 4 days away but seems so long !! after a wait of 3 weeks lol


----------



## Leeze

All this talk of more scans is making me want another one too!!!! I won't be having another one now unless we get a private 4D one. I'd love to do this but we've got so much expense on at the moment with buying a new place and all the baby stuff we need to get too - not sure if I can justify it. 

Angelique - what's a diaper genie then? 

Pink Sparkle - I agree, there's quite a few of the group missing!! Where's Darling, Waitress, Babylove, Bernie, Pielette - hope you guys are all ok :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

so we went to our antenatal class today, we had two couples from the UK, a couple from newzealand and an australian couple, they were all quite reserved, nobody spoke out loud much or asked questions or anything.. i did because i wanted to know the answers to some of them ..

we spoke about health in pregnancy and she spoke about some evidence advising against using cot bumpers for restriction of airflow to baby while sleeping, she also advised against using toiletries like baby soap, bubble baths and products for fear of dry skin and eczema, i however will be using baby oil to moisturize and she said something about not using baby wipes and using cotton and wool as a best option so that the chemicals from the wipes scented or not dont really touch babys skin, atleast for 2 months. 

i may get unscented wipes.. we talked about when to go into hospital, when you know for sure.. and how to excerise and not bum on couch because bumming on couch makes the baby go into posterior position and the best position for delivery is anterior etc.,

so yeah we both thought the class was good and we'll see how it goes on from now .x


----------



## Leeze

thanks for sharing, great that you found it useful xx


----------



## berniegroves

Hi Ladies, 
How is everyone. I haven't been on for a week or so as have been busy and so am knackered in the evenings! 
Glad everyone seems to be okay. 
Pink Sparkle - we are also having a growth scan and so we will be asking them to confirm the sex again for us......i really hope it is a girl! 

I am feeling good at the moment, my feet are swollen and i am tired, but apart from that i feel great. 

We bought the Mamas and Papas Sola which we both love and i am really pleased we got it. What prams is everyone else getting?
Apart from that we have a steriliser, bibs, muslin cloths etc. I also have a baby bath which sits on top of our bath so i don't need to bend so far. We have quite a lot of clothes ranging in size from newborn to 6 months. 
I really want to start buying everything else but we are getting home improvements done and need to wait for them to finish before buying everything else. 

Our kitchen is being fitted this week! So exciting!! And then our loft is being converted the first week of August, which will then free up one of our spare bedrooms to turn into the nursery. We are trying to decide on nursery colours at the moment. 
What has everyone else done for their nursery? 

Do you ladies know if it is safe to paint when pregnant? 

I have a bump picture from 25 weeks and 2 days, i just need to figure out how to post it now! 

hope you are all okay
xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Babyhopes your class sounds very interesting you will have to keep us posted about the information they give you. I used sensitive baby wipes with both of mine..i know cotton wool is supposed to be better but i suppose just lazy and use them. Ive never had a cot bumper either, i think there was a bit of a debate on 2nd tri about them. I just never got a cot quilt bumper set as thought bit of a waste of money as not supposed to use quilts for babies either. My ds was facing the wrong way was told how to sit etc etc but nothing worked and he didnt budge sometimes i think they will just lay how they want to lay! 

Aww Bernie so jealous of you getting your home improvements i spent yesterday afternoon on the net using ikea kitchen planner ...what fun! Hopefully in the new year we will be able to finally get it done.

I painted when expecting ds didnt research into whether or not i was supposed to, but kept the house well ventilated anyway, i know you can buy a special paint that doesnt give off such strong fumes etc but we just got the normal stuff. Let me know what you find out..we are going to be painting again soon freshen the place up before bubba arrives x


----------



## Angelique

Hmmmmmmm first I have to say I used all that stuff on both my baby's, baby bath, wipes etc.... I also had bumber pads in my crib, I don't see how that little bumper can restrict airflow when they are in the middle of a huge bed. And in a bassinet or Moses basket or even a carseat there is much less airflow. 

But that's just me.... as for painting I did that too, and am hoping to get to do it soon, for my youngest daughter and the baby. Keeping it well ventilated is very smart, and they do make masks you can wear if you are worried. 

Leeze a diaper genie is hard to explain, it locks away diapers into a chamber and makes it smell proof. It holds as many diapers as a wastebasket but it twists the diapers into a special bag and the oder doesn't escape. They are fabulous. 

I'm a bit Moody lately.... I'm in a serious funk. I don't wanna do a dang thing and I only wanna sleep. I'm worried its the depression I suffer from, and my meds don't seem to be helping at all. I will be asking my.doc when I go in. 

Anyway, babylove, your class sounds like the one I went to, nobody talks or asks questions cuz they feel silly, but good for you for speaking up. That's what They are there for! 

Sorry for my event spelling errors, I use my phone, and its got issues lately.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Bernie, great buys! we got the mothercare SPIN travel system..
i dont know about painting i guess if its not too strong then it should be okay.. xx mamas and papas is a great buy, they are so damn expensive here in dubai though !!

i will keep you ladies informed of the topics we discuss in class, although i know the bumper thing is a bit of a debate so lets just say i will be folding it and only using it on the head bit and not in a way that makes it come along the sides.. lol :haha: 

my feet are swollen too and they hurt a lot.. 

pink sparkle, i got the duvet and quilt etc because the cot bed i bought can be converted to a bed and used until the age of 6.. so i can use the duvets then. x

angelique, i get mood swings too and sometimes i just want to cry, dont know if its the hormones, but you are not alone ! xx


----------



## berniegroves

Hi, 
We start ante-natal classes at the end of August. We have booked private ones as the NHS ones were at really bad times for us. I'm interested to see how helpful they are as this is my first. 
Thanks for the info on yours Babyhopes, interesting to hear what is discussed at others. 

I have read that cotton wool and water should only be used on a newborn, that was something i really was not looking forward too!! So it is interesting to hear that some of you lovely ladies have used sensitive wipes instead. 

I was thinking about buying a cot bumper (simply because i think they are pretty!! lol!) but i haven't decided yet. I didn't know there was a debate around them restricting airflow.


----------



## pink sparkle

babyhopes good plan about the quilt being used later down the line, when i put ds in his bed (adapted cot bed) i brought a kids pillow and quilt from Ikea and they do some nice funky bed sets to fit them too. Im currently looking into getting ds a proper bed as he doesnt sleep well in his bed but wants to be in ours all the time so im thinking if i get him a divan then he may settle better and stay in his own bed. Only thing is i need to get a slightly shorter one and they seem stupidly expensive. Defo good on your for speaking up too, bit daft of the others to pay for the classes and then not make the most of them. 

So tired today i could cry! x


----------



## babyhopes2323

pink sparkle, ditto !! im just like you.. i always seem to want to cry when my body is strained and overly tired..maybe thats an indication.. you need rest !! xxx put your feet up and relax for a while, you need it. xx


----------



## Leeze

hi everyone

quick one from me as I'm at work

Bernie - how lovely that you're getting your home improvements done. I've read before that you shouldn't really paint when pregnant but if you do then make sure the room is very well ventilated. I think it's a good excuse to get someone else to do it - while you can supervise!! 

I didn't know any of this stuff about bumpers and wipes etc and what should and shouldn't be used - I will definitely have to read up on this and get some advice from the midwife!

We found out yesterday that that buyers for my OH's flat have pulled out. I'm SO gutted. We were meant to be exchanging contracts this week. Apparently they have had some kind of personal emergency which means they can no longer proceed with it. The people we're due to be buying from have said they won't put their flat on the market immediately so will hold off for 2 weeks or so to see if we can get new buyers. But whatever happens, this means we either lose our dream flat completely or we have at least a couple of months more delay before we get our flat. I'm so annoyed that someone can agree to something like buying a flat and then go through all of the other processes over the next few months to get to the point where they're about to sign a contract and then pull out!!! GRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## pink sparkle

Ahh leeze so sorry for you hun really hope you find a new buyer real quick so you dont lose the 'dream flat'. I cant imagine your so stressed out right now about it. We all want everything sorted before our babies arrive.:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Leeze, so sorry they pulled out, i can imagine how upsetting that must be.. xxx

im sure you will be sorted before bubs arrives though !! :hugs:


----------



## krissi

Hi girls how are we all!! 

I have a freeze thing on my cot had no idea there was debates on whether they were safe I will have to look into it now!


----------



## Darling

Hi girls. Sorry I've been AWOL. Its been a very busy time! Last day of nursery tomorrow and ballet on Friday then rest!! Hurrah! I have a very sore bump and my daughter (who has literally just turned 4) has announced that she is now a vegetarian! Fabulous! Niw I struggle to feed her and whatever I do feed her is met with "I don't like this! and "I don't like that!" Grrr! Her best friend is a vegetarian and told Issy that ham is a pig's leg and that bad people eat meat! My son who is 2 is in love with another two-year old (friend's daughter) who kissed him and now they sing to each other! At least I have time to save for the wedding! Lol

Leeze so sorry to hear about your OH's sale. How irritating! I do hope you get a (cash) buyer soon enough to keep your dream place.

Re wet wipes - cotton wool and water has been recommended for a good while since then Huggies and Pampers have released their sensitive wipes and I used them on both my newborns and never had a problem.


----------



## pink sparkle

Hi Darling so nice to hear from you! Glad your doing well, bless your children Issy sounds like a real character bless her i hope its a phase she quickly grows out of. You will have to make some yummy food and say oh you cant have it because its meat and see if that persuades her to change her mind. The wedding will be fabulous being as you have so long to save and plan lol xxx

How are you feeling in yourself? have you thought of any names for your new lil man? is your son happy that he is getting a little brother? x

Krissi - what cot were you getting and what debate is going on? x


----------



## Darling

Hi Pink. She's a case for sure! I don't think Ethan really comprehends what it all means yet. Issy just takes it in her stride. 

I'm ok. I've had a lot of soreness today and I have a lot of trouble breathing at night. Usual pregnancy stuff really. My friend is pregnant four weeks behind us and she has fibroids that are giving her hell after enduring months of persistent vomiting so I feel quite humble about my nice normal symptoms! Lol. How are you feeling? X


----------



## pink sparkle

Im doing well thanks hun, some days i hardly feel pregnant and almost forget but then the tiredness can kick in and i can feel a bit rough, so hard with younger children and being at home with them but im sure you knew this before as Issy would have been toddling when you were pregnant with Ethan. Im struggling with names which is quite frustrating and i know we have ages to find one we love but i want to find one now! lol x


----------



## Darling

Names i have so far are: Tom (which I love but Joe doesn't), Joseph Junior aka 'Jojo' and later 'JJ' (I like but still unsure about having two Josephs), Christie, others which I'm not really serious about are Sebastian, Charlie, Henry, Jake (Jakob - Joe doesn't like grrr!), Noah, Samuel, Joshua and Finn (last two are too common now though). You?


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies, how is everyone? Really sorry I've been missing lately, just seems to have been so manic for me recently but things are starting to calm down thankfully.
So stuff to fill you all in on... Started my hypnobirthing on Sunday which was really interesting and I'm pleased so far. We have homework every night, Dave has to read a script to me. It's going well. My practitioner has said that we need to change the terminology we use to describe labour and birth e.g. a contraction is now a ripple. 
My cranial osteopathy has been good too, I think it's really helped with my heartburn and I'm barely getting it these days, plus the crick in my neck has pretty much disappeared. Still getting backache - it's been made a little easier but I think there's no way to avoid it completely. I've just been noticing lately how heavy I feel! I'm assuming that everyone is also sleeping on their sides? So when I move from one side to the other and there's that split second of lying on my back, the weight of my belly is just... woah. My brain screams 'Move move move!' :haha: 
This morning I had a painful experience though - the top of my bump suddenly really started to hurt, so bad I couldn't get up, I was literally panting with the pain. It turns out bubs had wedged himself really far up, there must have been feet in my ribs or something! Dave managed to encourage him to move down but for a while there it absolutely killed. Has anyone else had that?

Darling I love the name Tom, so cute and suits a little boy and a man. Bless your daughter although that must be a flipping nightmare at dinner time! Dave is a veggie and we've already had discussions about what this baby is going to eat, I'm determined that meat will not be off the menu!

Ah Leeze so sorry to hear about the flat, that's rubbish. It's so hard when you're in a chain like that. :hugs:

My God I feel you on the tiredness front, babyhopes and pink sparkle. I'm finding it so hard to get comfortable these days. What's it going to be like when I'm 36 weeks?!


----------



## berniegroves

Hi Ladies, 

Leeze - sorry to hear about the sale falling through! I hate the housing market in this country as i think it is awful people can pull out at any point! Hope it works out for you. 

Pielette- glad your hypnobirthing is going well. I always planned on taking lessons but i just haven't gotten around to it. 

My feet are MASSIVE today and i feel exhausted. So i am right there with you ladies with the tiredness. What is annoying me is women keep telling me how much energy they had at this stage and they were full of life.......i just want to say WHATEVER! LOL!

Iam trying to upload my pictures for week 6 and then week 25, don't know if this will work as haven't done it before

week 6:


week 25:


----------



## Leeze

hi everyone - lovely to see you all xx

Darling - your kids sound adorable with great little personalities! hopefully your daughter's vegetarianism will be a short phase! Otherwise I can recommend Quorn products, I used to be a vegetarian and they're quite tasty and easy to cook with. probably a hassle you can do without though in terms of making separate meals for her! I think Tom is a lovely name.

Bernie - what an adorable bump! So neat! I'm totally feeling you on the tiredness too - I feel like I could sleep standing up today!!

Pielette - glad to hear you're feeling a bit better and the hypnobirthing sounds really interesting. I can't remember if I said but one of my colleagues is training in hypnobirthing and has offered to give me a few sessions for free so I'm going to meet with her tomorrow for our first session! We can compare notes!! I like the idea of contractions becoming ripples - I guess they sound a bit less scary!!!

Thanks for all of your kind words about the flat - I feel so angry about it all and quite deflated too. We're planning to use our time and energy over the next couple of months to do my flat up - my OH practically lives with me anyway - then it will be nice for the baby coming and also hopefully be easier to rent out when we eventually get a new place. He can then move in with me here too so we're at least in one place when the LO comes and then we'll feel like it's a nicer place for a baby too although it would have been better to be in our new place by then! 

Right, it's definitely past my bedtime!! Speak soon xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Great names darling! x

Pielette glad your hypnobirthing is going well and sounds likes you are doing well in general defo not going to completely avoid back ache and agree with you that lo should eat meat. A friend of mine is a veggie but she cooks meat for her hubby and three children x

Bernie - great bump! very jealous wish i had one like you xxx


----------



## Angelique

Hi ladies, kind of a rough night and day for me, I ended up calling my doc and going in first thing this morning g as I thought my pelvis was going to be pulled apart, and I couldn't breathe it was so painful. Doc said baby is laying transverse.... across from hip to hip and is pushing and causing the pain. I'm supposed to do a few exercises to try to coax him to turn. And if it doesn't work he will refer me to a specialist who can supposedly help. He's not worried about his positioning for birth as I am already planning a section, but the pain is making it difficult to walk. I go back in a week. 

Lesser so sorry to hear about your flat... so frustrating. 

Bernie your bump is so cute!!! I have not much of a bump. He is so low and in my back that it seems like my bump isn't growing. Next week I will likely be having an ultrasound to check growth because of this. 

Darling.... welcome back! We missed you!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Darling, sorry about your daughter having decided shes going veggie, wow, nice to let us know, i hope im ready for all of this !!! xxx

Love the names, theyre all nice..

bernie, lovely bump..

angelique sorry you had a rough time last night, hope you feel better.. xx

i hope i havent missed out on anyone, hope everyones doing well..


----------



## krissi

Bump has taken on a life off its own and sometimes when I move I can clearly see a leg or an arm (or something) it freaks me out its like a little alien in my bump. Paul thinks its cute but its scary looking lol!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Lol krissi - in know what you mean although i cant see mine as much give me a few weeks and i will. Lo is defo getting stronger the movements and kicks can make me go 'wow'.

Angie sorry your having a tough time, my lo was transverse at my 20 week scan and on another thread ive been told that if they havent moved by 30 weeks they rarely do so im kinda shitting myself now and hoping that shes in the proper position as i really dont want a c-section. Ive had a look at some excercises on the net they look kinda difficult though. Are there any simple steps i can take? Apparently can be caused by carrying toddler on the hip so i feel doomed as ds is constantly glued to me!

Weather here is bloody awful struggling to get the washing done really getting fed up with it piling up must must must get a tumble dryer soon! Great british weather sucks!


----------



## Waitress

Hi Girls,

Sorry I've been off comms for a little while - I have been spending some quality time with my dog after her scare the other week - we went to the beach and to the Dales and we have been inseparable having a lovely time! I just wanted to spoil her. We're both pretty exhausted and actually she isn't doing too well today - been back to the vet and she's eaten something and upset her tummy - bless her. Its all good practice for the baby - they can't tell you whats wrong either I suppose!

Leeze - really crap about your flat. I know how frustrating having buyers pull out can be. I think you're doing the right thing to make a new plan instead of hanging on waiting for another buyer. I HATE the English system - the Scots have definitely got it right - your buyer would have been MADE to purchase in Scotland!

Angie - I hope you're ok and feeling better. Any news about your dog?

Bernie - your bump looks great! 

A couple of weeks ago, Pink Sparkle predicted that my bump might just pop out one day. Jeepers - how right were you Pink? Check out my photos below - I have literally blown up in the last week or so. I'm nearly 27 weeks and have no idea if I am big or small compared to the average I just know I feel massive! Excuse my badly fitting bra - I bought some that I can hopefully use for nursing so there is a bit of room in there!

The baby is getting so strong - I am getting lots of big kicks that can shift the laptop and sharp elbows that can move my boobs!! I've been looking back on all my scan photos today - it's amazing to see how far we've come.

So I am off to the 3rd tri at the weekend. I can't believe it! I am ready for some new threads though - the 2nd tri is driving me bonkers. I am going to buy a lot more of our baby stuff tomorrow - I feel like I should have a few more things handy. We're doing fine for clothes, have got the moses basket, pram and cot and car seat but I would feel better if I had a few of the smaller things aswell like muslins and scratch mitts etc! I want to be prepared! 

Somebody asked what prams everyone is getting - we went for the Icandy Peach in blackjack (its actually a dark brown). It was ridiculously expensive but we live in a conservation area and I needed a light pram I can get across stiles and fields aswell as controlling the dog at the same time so we went for it. I'm planning on using the carrycot downstairs for daytime sleeps and the moses basket upstairs initially. I love this pram! I just read that Posh Spice got sent one for free for her new baby. I have been pushing the pram around the house like a bit of a sad/mad woman. I am trying to get the dog used to it - she seems to quite like it - I think she wants to get IN it! I've also had a crying doll in it and she is not remotely bothered by the noise. I think she should be fine. 

Right, thats quite enough from me, hope everyone is well xx
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks bump.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 3









Bump 26-5.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Leeze

very quick hello from me as I'm at work - great to see everyone back!! 

Waitress, glad you had some quality time with your dog - sounds great! And your bump looks adorable! I know what you mean about the English system for buying property - it feels so vague and woolly - all based on trust and what seems to be almost a "gentleman's handshake" approach that ultimately amounts to very little! At least even when you rent a flat out you get a deposit if the tenants pull out!! It's almost worth going to live in Scotland for!!! 

Angelique - that sounds really painful about your LO lying side to side, let's hope he moves soon! 

Pink - I know what you mean about the weather - it's depressing! Mind you, I'm grateful it's not too hot at the moment because my flat gets really hot in the summer.

Krissi - I can't wait to see the LO's arms and legs moving! I've got a lot more flutters nowadays but still not seen anything moving.

Pielette - I had my first hypnobirthing session today. I loved it! She did a short relaxation and visualisation with me and I got really into it. It's helped to calm me down a bit today from the angry state I was in yesterday too!! 

Hi everyone else - I might not be on for the next couple of days so will catch you soon xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

waitress nice pics !! xxx

hope everyone else is doing ok, 


AFM, today was an awesome day with regards to baby. went to my mums and my aunt was there as well, had lunch and a glass of cold coke and then felt some kicks .. so i called mum over and pressed her hand over my bump and she felt two nice kicks ! and my aunt felt several.. then came home determined to get dh to feel the kicks, woke baby up by just rubbing my tummy, moving it around with my palm and then he felt 2 - 3 kicks himself.

i am so happy and so is he. i have a shitty placenta and finally felt kicks, but they are not as hard or obvious as other women describe it, because of my placenta, i have to concentrate and lay down still and push my fingers in a little hard to feel the kicks, but then i do !!


----------



## pink sparkle

Hi all, 

Waitress wow you really have popped out! Fab bump cant believe how much you have grown, the walks with the dog sound great and sounds like doggy will be great with your lo. I love the icandy peach...very jealous...although i wanted the tandem one (peach blossom) was quoted over a thousand pounds for it which i just could not justify as i doubt i would get that much use out of it. Maybe if ds had been a little older i would have got one but hey ho never mind. 

So tired again today x


----------



## Angelique

Pink sparkle, the exercises are hard, one suggests standing on your head in a pool, I can't see how that will help!! 

Waitress, my dog is home with me, but we have 2 hearings, one for the "criminal side" with a real judge, where we will likely get a fine. And another for the "dangerous animal" which I'm fairly confident we will be OK, because they sent us the qualifications for a dangerous dog and my boy doesn't even come close. That's all this week, so I'm a bit nervous. 

Oh and wow your bump looks fabulous! !! I'm so jealous of these bumps! Mine isn't growing a bit, but maybe I will pop as well. 

Another sleepless night last night but at some point while I was sleeping the pressure eased up, so I'm very happy!! I have a busy day planned, but I doubt I.will get it all done. 

Gotta run for now. Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Darling

Angelique said:


> Hi ladies, kind of a rough night and day for me, I ended up calling my doc and going in first thing this morning g as I thought my pelvis was going to be pulled apart, and I couldn't breathe it was so painful. Doc said baby is laying transverse.... across from hip to hip and is pushing and causing the pain. I'm supposed to do a few exercises to try to coax him to turn. And if it doesn't work he will refer me to a specialist who can supposedly help. He's not worried about his positioning for birth as I am already planning a section, but the pain is making it difficult to walk. I go back in a week.
> 
> Lesser so sorry to hear about your flat... so frustrating.
> 
> Bernie your bump is so cute!!! I have not much of a bump. He is so low and in my back that it seems like my bump isn't growing. Next week I will likely be having an ultrasound to check growth because of this.
> 
> Darling.... welcome back! We missed you!

Thanks hun. 

Me too! Have been in bits the last week and the midwife thought it might be a severe case of contipation. Then she checked the lie of the baby and its transverse/oblique. Painful isn't it? I have so much trouble especially trying to settle at night. I find it hard to breathe and my bump is so sore. You have my sympathy hun. Big hug to you. xxx


----------



## Darling

Emma your bump looks beautiful!! I'll get my bump pic done. Its huge! Well.. I think it is.


----------



## Darling

There you go. The baby is normal size for 26 weeks but I think the transverse lie is what's making me look so huge.


----------



## pink sparkle

Darling great bump hun you look fab x


----------



## Darling

Thanks. Its really a comedy bump! Lol. I think it looks like I have an inflated beach ball under my top!:haha:


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Darling, you look great! I cant wait to get that big, I think it is starting to grow slowly out this week. Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## 9babiesgone

how are all of you??

hope you are well just wanted to say hi

and send lots of :hugs:


----------



## Darling

Hey Shana! How are you? Xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

I could be better. but not bad.

how are you??


----------



## Angelique

Hi guys!! So glad to hear from both of you!!!

Darling you look adorable. And I agree the transverse lie is terrible. But I'm glad its eased a bit. I keep telling my hubby that I swear there are 2 babies in there and wont he be shocked when they hand us both one LOL. It sure feels like it. I can feel kicks at each hip and at my belly button and near my cervix.... its weird. 

I'm beat... totally exhausted I'm laying on my bed just vegging after running around all day. Gonna be a hot busy weekend and idk how I will manage but we do what we must I guess.... 

On a positive note I bought my stroller today, well got it off layaway, and I'm so thrilled! Its lime green with dots. So cute! And hubby just found out he got the second job he applied for, so that will ease some financial stress big time! So excited. 

Gonna go eat some yummy Chinese food and go sleep!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Angelique, yay for your hubby getting the job !! have a nice day relaxing, its the best thing you can do !! xx yay for your stroller.. ours is olive green and black.. !

Darling, lovin the bump pic, its amazing.. xx


----------



## Waitress

Darling I love your bump! Its brilliant!! :thumbup:


----------



## krissi

I have diastasis recti :( it's where the abdominal muscles separate and everything else pokes out I have this huge bulge that runs from below my boobs to my tummy everytime I sit up or do anything that uses abdominal muscles and it hurts like hell! Apparently it will probably worsen during the pregnancy but should go once baby is born buy no lifting carrying etc and have to take it easy to try and allow muscles to reattach but doctor thinks as bump is so big it's unlikely! Doc thought I was full term and when I said no he said it must be twins then... Another no! Could cry!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

sorry about your situation krissi, hopefully with much needed rest it should get better? i dont really knw about it that well, will have to read up on it. xx


----------



## Leeze

Krissi - that sounds really sore, what a nightmare. Good that it doesn't sound a threat in any way to your bub, but must be really uncomfortable for you. Are you going to be able to take it easy for the next 3 months? 

Darling - what a neat bump you've got, looks very cute! 

Shana - great to hear from you, sending you a big hug :hugs:

Angelique - great news re your OH's job and your stroller does sound lovely. 

I'm feeling so tired today, I even had a little snooze this afternoon at work! We've got a sofa in the bit of the office where we eat our lunch and I lay down for "5" minutes this afternoon which turned into a half hour nap. I felt loads better for it though!

Has anyone else developed extra body hair? I noticed loads on my belly today - kinda freaky!

On Sunday I'm going to an ice cream festival in South London!! There's bands on and various things to do but the best bit is that you get free ice cream all day!!!! It's put on by Ben and Jerry's ice cream and I went a couple of years ago. This time I'm going to indulge myself shamelessly while my friends get drunk I'm going to pig out on lots of flavours of ice cream!!!! xxx


----------



## krissi

Wow ice cream festival sounds like heaven!!

No chance of taking it easy unfortunately even sitting pops it out at the mo!! I thought it was baby poking out but no it's my insides lol!!


----------



## pink sparkle

9babies - so nice to hear from you hun, hope that things get better for you soon sending you lots of love xxx

Krissi - you poor thing! main thing is you and bubs are fine but must be awful, try and take it easy and get plenty of rest i hope it eases for you xxx

Leeze - mmm ice cream festival sounds great for us preggos no beer fest but ice cream fest lol! whereabouts in south london is it? i was born and raised in se london to age of 11 still feels like home though although i would be scared to live back there for some weird reason (just think its big and scary!).

Dont know if any of you have a sainsburys local that sell clothing but up here theres a big clothes sale on 50% off. Got some vests for £4.00 Bargain! xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks leeze and pink sparkle!! I hope they do too!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

how are you all? IT looks like you are all doing so well.


----------



## Darling

Thanks all. 

Shana I hope something wonderful comes your way. You deserve a little sunshine. Hugs Xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks. the thoughts mean a lot to me :hugs:


----------



## Angelique

Krissi, do you thing a support band that puts some gentle pressure on your belly would help? They have me use one after a c section and it helps, I just thought it might. I hope it feels better soon


----------



## krissi

Its definitely worth asking the bulge is 4 inches wide and about 8 long so sure won't do any harm to try.

Ok need to ask a question am I being unreasonable Paul told me tonight he was popping out at 6pm to help a mate for an hour move some slabs he then comes home at 3am with mates who stayed til 5am he had to be up at half six for work and I havent slept at all. He hasn't been out all night in a while but he always says he is going for half hour and it's always a couple of hours. I am thinking of leaving but not sure if over reacting it just feels like he is living the single life whilst I am in limbo so at least if I go I have a chance at being happy and I don't need the stress! Trouble is I love him and don't want to be on my own but I can't carry on like this and I don't want pumpkin witnessing rows so should I stick it out and hope for best or make a clean break now?


----------



## pink sparkle

Aww Krissi - what a tough situation you are in hun. When i was growing up my mum was in a very destructive relationship with someone who she married they were together for a few years before she eventually left him. I have such horrible memories of my childhood becuase of her relationship with this man and i have had counselling because of it. I know your relationship is no where near as bad as theirs as not only did they argue but they fought too and he was a drunk/drug addict who would hit her etc. If you strongly believe that he wont buck his ideas up when this baby arrives and your child will be growing up in the middle of arguments i would say that you should cut your losses get over him and concentrate on you and your princess. However i do also believe that ppl deserve a chance and that ppl can change, but only you know if you have given him as many as he deserves. Your right you dont deserve the stress and its most definately not fair that he is carrying on as if he has no responsibilties. If you had a short spell apart do you think maybe this would give him a wake up call and he would realise that he is risking losing you both? You have waited so long for this baby i dont think anyman is worth the hassle if he is going to spoil your pregnancy and also your experience of being a mum when Charleigh arrives. My dd's dad left me when she was 12 months old for someone else and at the time i thought my heart was broken into a million pieces and that i would never get over it. Four years later i met the real man of my dreams who is a fantastic step dad to dd and now 10 years later i just literally laugh at the fact that i was ever with this bloke. We have an amicable relationship for dd and to be honest hes not an awful person we just wearnt meant to be. When i was pregnant with dd i brought everything he brought himself the lastest computer console! I helped him clear all his debt and he went off and ran up more credit card debt was a real nightmare. 

You know your oh better than anyone on here i would say have a real good think about things and what you want and whether you truly think that he can give you and your precious daughter the life that you want xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Wow angie seen your fb status's you must be exhausted...your such a fab mummy i could do with some of your get up and go ...your amazing! xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

leeze, ice cream festival sounds FAB !!! XXXX enjoy xxxx


krissi, sorry about your situation..i know i would get really mad and teary in your situation, but i dont know if i would have the strength and courage to leave dh over that.. i wouldnt be able too.. im too much of a weakling.. but its up to you, maybe you can talk to him about it and sort it out without destructing the relationship? xxxxxx hope it all works out well for you


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone - quick one while we're waiting for our Chinese take-away to arrive!!

Krissi - I'm wondering if your OH thinks that it's ok to do this kinda stuff because the baby isn't here yet and he's making the most of the time before she comes and he has more responsibilities etc? I'm not saying it's ok to "pop out for half an hour" then come back in the middle of the night with other people till 5am - personally I'd be really annoyed if my OH did that unless it was a special occasion and we'd discussed it beforehand. Did he let you know during the evening that he was staying later or where you at home getting worried/annoyed? There's something about it that feels quite disrespectful, especially if you then didn't get any sleep. I think have a good chat with him about it and try to agree between yourselves what is ok and what isn't for the future - I wonder if he's not deliberately being disrespectful but more that he's just not thinking it through. Good luck hon xx


----------



## krissi

No he told me nothing and turned his phone off!! He does this all the time and I never get invited out with him which hurts!!


----------



## Angelique

Awww krissi, that is a very tough call, my advice, talk about him, tell him how you feel, see if he is willing to discontinue the behavior that hurts and honestly is irresponsible with a baby on the way.... and go from there. But I have to stress staying calm when you do talk. Let us know how things are going

As for me, another weekend of Softball done, now I just have 1 more tournament in 2 weeks and we are done with tournaments. Don't get me wrong, I love it, and I'm a very proud mama, but the farther we get in the pregnancy the harder it is to deal with sitting in the heat for hours and all the walking in it. Luckily my hubby is amazing and never lets me carry much and always thinks about my comfort. He even offered to bring a cooler if ice water just to let me soak my feet in, and he was serious!! It would have been heavenly in the 95° heat, but I didn't want him to have to pack it...

Is anyone else retaining water? I'm retaining it in pockets in my legs, around my knees.... only.when I'm hot and been on my feet a lot, it worries me some cuz its new to me. Never experienced that before...

Well I'm off to bed, night girls!


----------



## pink sparkle

I usually retain a lot of water towards the end of my pregnancy (i blow up like a balloon). Did notice last night that my ankles and legs were swollen but i had been on my feet all day. When you get a chance (i know your busy) you need to sit with your legs raised its supposed to help xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hope everyone is doing ok.. xx

Angelique, ive got swelling around my feet, not pockets, but defo swelling and very painful . it is very tough to stay in heat and best to avoid it.. and stay hydrated.. i had my scan yesterday, baby was weighing 880gms, and they said my amniotic fluid was less and but tested me for leakage and there was none, so i was advised to take rest and keep hydrated and have another scan in 10 days to check the fluid levels.


----------



## pink sparkle

Aww babyhopes do as they tell you and rest and keep hydrated, hope that everything goes well at your next scan x


----------



## pink sparkle

My friend had her baby this morning 10lb! Quick labour no intervention hes massive and a real beauty, waiting to hear what they have named him, made me so excited cant believe im 26 weeks today mind you i bet time starts to drag now! x


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh yay congrats to your friend pink sparkle.. wow 10lb, thats one big baby... before you know it , it will be time for all of us as well xx


----------



## Angelique

Wow!!! 10 pounds! Ouch LOL but good for them! 

I am trying very hard to do nothing today.... I'm only up now to get my kids off to church with grandma and I'm going back to bed. I'm so drained I can barely stand it. So I am for sure resting. The swelling is only bad in the heat, and I plan to stay inside as much as possible.


----------



## Leeze

krissi said:


> No he told me nothing and turned his phone off!! He does this all the time and I never get invited out with him which hurts!!

I'd be absolutely fuming about this if I was you!!!! What if you and bub had an emergency and needed him? GRRRR :growlmad: - I think you definitely need to have a chat with him and agree what is acceptable and what isn't. Good luck xx


----------



## Leeze

Pink Sparkle - that's a lovely birth story about your friend!! 26 weeks is incredible isn't it? Only 14 or so to go now!!! 

Angelique - you do amaze me the amount you do with your family!! Sounds like you got a lovely OH there too

Babyhopes - was the midwife concerned about your amniotic fluid? I don't know much about what's normal. But good idea to take it easy and go back and see them soon if there's any concerns. 

We've had a lovely day today. Eaten way too much ice cream (4 types!!) and some soggy chips too - then went for a nice Italian meal on the way home. Feeling very content now! And it was a lovely sunny day too. The ice cream festival was fun - Gary Numan was incredible!! Really amazing when you hear him do stuff from early 80s to realise how many more recent bands have been inspired by him and have sampled his stuff - Basement Jazz, Nine Inch Nails, Sugarbabes!! - quite a mix there!! Pink Sparkle - you asked me where it was - it was Clapham Common. Was a really nice size festival and great for children. We're hoping next year we'll be able to take our 9-month old daughter with us. Now, that feels exciting!!!!!! 

Speak soon :hugs:


----------



## Angelique

How exciting that most all of us will be under 100 days to go this week!!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Leeze, glad you enjoyed your day.. over here, you dont get seen to by midwives, your monthly checkups are done by your ob gyns who will deliver you, so its the main doctor you see all the way through.. which is kina nice, considering they scan you at every appointment, and thats how they tend to find most issues x

she checked me for leakage and i wasnt leaking so i guess she said come back in 10 days for another check up, but keep well hydrated and take lots of rest..

ive been very ill the last few days, cant get out of bed what with a banging headache and sore body all over, my swollen feet have also taken a toll on me and im having horrible sleep as i wake up about 5 times a night to pee and keep drinking more water.

i also discovered since last night ive got itchy hands and feet and my fingers have now developed a red like allergy itch spots all over it.. im concerned that it could be a symptom of something else but they say its normal because of oestrogen levels when i googled it. hope its nothing, i dont really need anymore scares in this pregnancy


----------



## Darling

Babyhopes just wanted to say I really feel for you. Some days its all going on. Just rest up if you can. Tske it easy. X


----------



## pink sparkle

Aww babyhopes if i were you i would ring your doc and ask to be checked out as it can be normal but there is also a condition which can make your hands and feet very itchy. I really dont want to scare you and it probably is nothing at all but always best to get checked out. Im not sure what its called and i wouldnt want to google. Hope your feeling better soon big hugs xxx

Leeze sounds like a great day out and how lovely that you will be able to take your little girl next year will be lovely a proper family day out xxx

Well today i plan on doing absolutely nothing...im not leaving the house and making the most of the first monday of no school run. We spent yesterday with dh's dad, the weather was beautiful so he put on the sprinkler for the kids to play in they had such a great time i sat and eat lots...he always feeds me and watched the men having a drink! I never liked drinking in the day much anyway just makes me feel tired so i wasnt bothered about it. Last night watched the film Lovely Bones...jurys out on whether i liked it or not...could have had a much better ending i thought. Made me feel so protective of the children kept going upstairs to check on them in every ad break.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks ladies, pink sparkle, i think the condition you are talking about is obstetric choelstatis and ive been tested for that and its negative so its got nothing to do with my liver which could be causing the itchiness and the condition you are talking about. my itchiness has randomly stopped this morning, so not too worried.. xx thanks though, 

supposed to be 27 weeks today according to my ticker but bubs is measuring 6 days behind but doc is going according to my LMP.


----------



## pink sparkle

Yeah thats it...glad you've been tested and thrilled that you defo dont have it! Take it easy and hope your feeling brighter soon x I noticed at my 20 week scan that mine was measuring 6 days behind too! They didnt change the date though and said they go by dating and growth at 12 week scan. Got my growth scan next week...i need to phone up and find out what time it is as ive lost my letter....oops! x


----------



## Leeze

aw - babyhopes - sounds like you're going through a rough time of it. Definitely take it easy and try to do things that make you feel relaxed if you can. A good book, film, massage maybe? Glad the itching has stopped. I've read that's normal during pregnancy. I keep getting an itchy belly which is kinda weird!

My OH felt my LO kick the other day, I forgot to say! It was so lovely. We were lying in bed and she was particularly active for a few mins. Felt great that we could share such a lovely moment!!!

I was with my friend yesterday who's got a 5-month old and 3 year-old. Her 5-month old is so smiley and happy - I was very broody indeed!! Can't wait for mine to come along. It does feel like it's getting a lot closer now!! I've broken my countdown into 3 blocks now - I've got 5 full weeks at work then a week off work then 4 full weeks at work till my maternity leave starts. Then 4 weeks later or thereabouts the LO will be here!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks pink sparkle, thats reassuring.. about the measuring behind bit. xxxxxx

Leeze, i do get massages and lots of rest as well, mums been around visiting spoiling me as well, so really im not at strain but i wont be driving all the way anywhere for the next few days until my scan, just resting up and drinking lots of fluid to make sure that my fluid levels go up what with the amniotic issue. xx

how cute about your oh being able to feel LO.. mine couldnt feel LO for a long while and even i couldnt feel LO up until 26 weeks.. but then i felt small hiccups and everytime i poked or prodded i could feel her and then DH felt her and so did mum and shes been active today so that gives me loads of relief !! xx

time does seem to be flying, but i want it to go faster as im already not keeping well and i know there is more to come !!!


----------



## Waitress

Hi Girls,

Preethi - sorry you're not so great - I hope that gets sorted soon

Krissi, I don't think you're over reacting AT ALL. What was that all about? Is he sorry? Does he get it?

I'm hearing the rest of you on the tiredness front - last night I went to bed at 8.30! Rock and roll.

Well I had a quick peek in 3rd tri yesterday and the first thread I read was about enlarged "ladybits" which made me shut my laptop in a hurry. Is there anything else I didn't know about?! I had no idea THAT area would get bigger too. I don't feel ready for 3rd tri really - think it'll be a few weeks before I can contribute in there!

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## pink sparkle

I love 3rd Tri prefer it to 2nd! x

Lol at the enlarged ladybits...ive never noticed mine get bigger but dont really look lol! x


----------



## Leeze

Babyhopes - great you can get lots of rest and some pampering too. I know it's easy to say but try your best not to worry. :hugs:

Enlarged ladybits!!!!! :haha: - I can't actually see mine anyway, I've already been threatening my OH with shaving my bikini line so I can keep going swimming and feel confident about not having lots of hair showing!!! :haha:

I just got back from my 26 week midwife appointment. I'm now seeing the midwife at my local GP surgery which is great because it's just across the road from where I live and also it means I'll see the same midwife each time now (apart from at the birth!!). Also, it felt much more personal and less rushed than being at the hospital. Everything was ok except I had raised glucose levels. I had to confess to her that I was at an ice cream festival yesterday and had 4 ice creams - and that generally I eat about 4 or 5 bowls of ice cream a week. She said I need to go easy on the ice cream. I know in the grand scheme of things this isn't really a big deal to cut down on ice cream but it's my only vice at the moment!!! I'd better do what she suggests though as I don't want to get gestational diabetes. I guess I'll just have to eat more smoothies instead and fantasise about ice cream!!! 

Feels scary but exciting to be on the cusp of 3rd trimester!! I might go have a little peek there myself!! xx


----------



## Waitress

Leeze - Ice cream is your only vice? You are a DREAM patient. I am currently addicted to Mars Bar ice creams, Snickers Ice creams, Magnums, mint kit kats and Mr Kiplings French Fancies! If I could have one of each every day then I would! In fact, who am I kidding. it is IMPOSSIBLE to only eat one French Fancie at a time....

I've had a nice peaceful day today and was reading through some of the early pregnancy stuff I used to pore over when I first knew I was pregnant. Turns out some of what I read is total b***ocks - well for me anyway. e.g. "You most likely will not desire alcohol throughout your pregnancy"

I have NOT been put off a glass of wine. I have wanted one every time I have sat down for dinner and a fair few sunny afternoons aswell. When I have allowed myself a glass I have ALWAYS wanted more! I feel like a bad mother to be but I really miss cold white wine on a sunny day and that feeling of being totally relaxed. Sadly I also miss doing my long runs and disappearing for a couple of hours with my ipod. I know I'll drink wine again but the 2/3hour runs will be a thing of the past for a while yet! I'm not moaning, just saying!

What has everyone else really missed?


----------



## pink sparkle

This is going to sound so strange but i havent missed anything. I was not a big drinker before because of ds being so young anyway and if im honest when i have fancied a glass of wine i have had one. I just do half wine half lemonade which i prefer to wine anyway. I even had a bottle of orange bacardi breezer a couple of weeks (only the little bottle) i took my time with it and enjoyed every mouth full and i will continue to indulge in the odd drink here and there.

I just sound terribly sad for not having anything i miss!


----------



## babyhopes2323

i really miss my pints of cold bitter.. a nice creamy caffreys.. god i could have one just now..


turns out my itching started again and she is running me through a battery of tests for serum bile acid etc, and i have to do repeat blood work tomorrow as the samples they took today were not with me fasting, i need to be fasting , so she is concerned and i will be getting my bloods done and my amniotic fluid levels checked tomorrow.. i hope everything is fine.. xx

god everyones so close to third tri... My LMP says its third tri for me today, but bubs is measuring 6 days behind and my doc does not consider third tri until 28 weeks


----------



## Darling

:haha:Yeah me too I had a small bottle of vodka!! And yes of course I'm joking. You girls are all saints compared to me! I've been averaging 2-3 cupcakes a day! With frosting! Emma - i went off alcohol completely in first tri but not now sadly. I have a friend who drank all the way through both her pregnancies and gets really annoyed with me when I stop at one. She says "There's nothing wrong with Kate and Andy!!" Groan! (She's 60 so a different generation altogether).


----------



## Angelique

I'm not really missing anything.... and the only real cravings I'm having are for ices and those aren't bad at all. But I have a feeling with all the hunger I've had, I'm gonna hate the scale on Thursday when I go back to the doc. 

Tomorrow is the dangerous animal hearing for my dog, and I'm really nervous! Like sick to my stomach! 

My ticker says I am at 26 weeks tomorrow and my last 2 scans he is measuring 9 days ahead... dunno what that means since doc isn't changing my due date yet, but still.... it matters to me


----------



## Darling

Oh good luck honey. X


----------



## Leeze

Erm, re ice cream being my only vice - I probably wasn't counting the mountains of cheese that I'm eating and the pints of chocolate milk!!!! (and definitely extra cakes and chocolate). I guess I was being a bit generous with myself on that one.

Re missing stuff - it's funny because I really thought I would miss alcohol a lot more than I do. I cut right down when TTC and actually had my last alcoholic drink on New Years eve because my OH and I agreed to give it up for 3 months to see if it would help me get pregnant. I'm really not bothered about it at all. And, it's not that I'm hugely against the idea of drinking when pregnant - I think it's more that I don't see the point of having just one drink so it's easier not to!!! I've been happily drinking lots of sparkling elderflower and other lovely sparkling drinks. What gets me more is when I do a cooked breakfast at the weekend and my OH always fancies a fried egg and I end up doing scrambled egg for me. I love scrambled egg but his fried egg with runny yoke always looks really yummy!!! And sushi, I love sushi - I miss that too!!

Angelique - good luck tomorrow honey, I really hope it all goes well for you and your dog

Babyhopes - good to get more checks done, sounds like you're in good hands there and they're being really thorough.

I'm feeling proud of myself because I've just cleared out a load of paperwork (about 2 years worth of filling) and it's a very satisfying feeling!!!! We also had some feedback from the estate agents today that a couple they showed round the flat at the weekend are quite interested - please please please make an offer and see it through!!!!! Hold out a good thought for us!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Leeze, good on you for being so productive !!! i eat lots of cakes now too.. and chocolate milk and mountains of cheese.. well ive had mountains of cheese swell before becoming preggo so its no different really, im a cheese lover !!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Well ive got lots to fear about.. and the news is not good.

we went to our appointment and they are waiting for a result for a virus test that comes back in one week to confirm OC, but apart from that they have found out that i have only 50 % of amniotic fluid, and not the rest, definetely not as much as she expects me to have which is 12cm, i only have 6cm or something and my babys head is measuring 2 weeks behind because of no fluid , so its being compressed, same goes to the abdomen as well, its measuring small.. i am not leaking the fluid, and theres nothing wrong with its kidneys, which is the first thing they check when they see less fluid. its kidneys are ok, but she cant explain why there is less fluid, so obviously now, the head and abdomen is an issue as its getting compressed. i may have to be injected with steroids to mature its legs , and may go into preterm labour by being induced if they see that the baby is distressed. she wants a second opinion, so i have to go for another scan soon to another doctor to confirm what she has seen, which she is 80 % sure of , and then we have lots to decide as the hospital we were supposed to deliver in, do not take patients until 34 weeks, so i have lots going on, am extremely worried and upset i may not be on for a while, well i dont know anything now, because i dont need anymore than i already have on my plate. ive had a horrible pregnancy as far as i can say, starting with blood clots, and bleeds and lots of stuff and now this.

i am really really upset and worried.


----------



## Darling

Preethi - I am so sorry to hear about your situation. What a dreadful worry that must be for you to take on board. I understand how agonizing waiting for answers can be as I also understand how telling you to try not to worry is like expecting you to do a back flip whilst running forwards! But you and your little one are in good hands. She is concerned and has the sense to seek a second opinion and I'm sure they will do everything in their power to ensure that baby is healthy and safe. Try not to think about the worst case scenario. It will only serve to panic you and that in itself could distress you both. Have a cry if that helps and a cuddle with your man. Try to be positive and think they're on the case and you're in safe hands. In the meantime, we are here to offer our support. I feel for you honey but try not to think the worst. Hugs.


----------



## Angelique

Oh honey!!! I wish I could give you a big hug!!! Like darling says try not to stress about the what ifs. But focus on the positives.... like you are past 24 weeks and your baby has a very good chance of survival if she is born early. And the fact that it sounds like her kidneys are good and that's a huge plus. Also that your doctor is responsible enough to get another opinion. Try to stay calm, I know how hard it can be, and know we are here for you and thinking of you!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thank you so much darling and anglique, thanks for your support, thats really nice.. x

my doc is trying to fix an appointment for this thursday and if i get one then i will get confirmation and we will be able to move forward with whatever steps we need to take.,.. i just didnt think it would come to this you know pumping me with steroids to mature its lungs etc, its not nice,.. and everyone dreams of their waters breaking, and having a natural birth and bringing baby home, not the other way round you know, so it is really sad, but i want to wait for the diagnosis which i know is going to be what the doc said anyway.. and then just pray that i get to 34 weeks atleast without fetal distress., x will keep you all updated,. and am addicted to bnb so will probably be on anyway xxx wishing you all the healthiest of pregnancies !


----------



## pink sparkle

Awww huni - so sorry for what your going through, like Darling and Angie have said we are here for you every step of the way. Obviously you will worry but do try not to think of the worst case scenario, what doctors can do nowadays is amazing and it sounds as though you are being very well cared for. Sending you a massive hug hunni do keep us updated lots of love and very best wishes xxxx


----------



## Leeze

aw - Preethi - that sounds really tough. sorry that you're having to go through this. like the others say, it sounds like you're in good hands and they're checking everything out thoroughly. It's all good that they've found out there's less fluid than there should be and they can take all the steps to make sure baby is ok. I know it's probably such a worry for you, I hope they give you more answers on Thursday. Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Waitress

Hi Preethi,

I'm really sorry this has happened and hope they can reassure you tomorrow. I hope you have some people near you who can support you? 

Thinking of you
:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

yep, my mum comes to see me everyday and dh is being a gem about it, making sure i drink plenty of water and take lots of rest.. xxx thanks !! xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Had a crap night last night literally thought i was going into labour. Need to go docs as think i have thrush again. Doing my head in. Cant get a docs appointment and my mw will be useless. Oh well!

How are you feeling today Babyhopes? xxx

Hey everyone else hope your well x


----------



## krissi

I was like that last night too pink sparkle I had contracting pains and couldn't stop being sick but felt ok by morning totally exhausted today though xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

pink sparkle, sorry to hear about thrush, im sure they cant sort it out with meds at the docs xxx hope you feel better soon xxx


weve got a confirmed appointment for 12 :30 pm tomorrow for another big scan to confirm diagnosis, but 90 % it is correct as per my doc.. i hope i can get my fluid levels up somehow.. xx


----------



## krissi

Preethi good luck hunni xx


----------



## krissi

Pm me your number if u need to text xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you huni xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thank you so much ladies, my scan is in about 3 hours, will get home and update you all.. xx they say movement is necessary to make sure baby is not in distress and the worst part is ive felt no movement for 2 days, only vague hiccups when i press down on my abdomen.. i hope everything turns out ok, even if i do have the diagnosis confirmed today, i hope i will be able to carry to atleast 35 weeks.


----------



## pink sparkle

Everything is crossed for you hunni, update us asap xxx

My niece was born at 28 weeks 21 years ago and is a fit active beautiful young lady today and medicine has advanced since then x

Krissi - did it happen again last night? i was ok was scared to go to bed though incase it started.

Angie i dont know if i have missed a post but just wondered how you got on at the doggy hearing? Hope it was a good outcome xxx


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies

Babyhopes - I hope you're doing ok, let us know how you get on today. Sending you big hugs xxx :hugs:

Pink - I hate thrush!!! I used to get it a lot when younger and actually since I started TTC I got it about 3-4 times in 12 months. Somehow so far I've escaped it this pregnancy and I feel blessed about this, particularly since I had antibiotics last week. I'm eating lots of probiotic yoghurt every morning in a homemade smoothie, I dunno if this is helping. You probably already know all the things you should/shouldn't do - like wear cotton underwear, try to wear loose fitting skirts or trousers, only use unperfumed soap, cut down on yeast and sugar in your diet if possible etc. I hope it clears up soon xx

Angelique - any update on your dog? xx

Krissi and Pink - do you think you might be having braxton hicks? I'm not sure when they can start - does anyone know?

xxx


----------



## krissi

Pink Sparkle - No last night I was OK although yesterday I felt awful with diziness and feeling sick and today I feel very odd again. How were you last night? It may well have been braxton Hicks but i hope not cause it hurt I much prefer to think of it as a mini tummy bug lol!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Im feeling fine today, you should mention the dizziness and sickness to your mw as can be a sign of high bp, dont want to scare you but always best to be cautious in my book. I was fine in the night too didnt need the toilet either which was great! x

No news from Babyhopes yet? although im not sure what the time difference is etc x


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi, they confirmed the diagnosis today, although my fluid levels went up from 6 to 8 so thats good, but baby is weighing in the 840's or 70's range and she should be 10 % more i think by now, measuring a week behind in measurements, 

but overall, no defects with kidneys or whatever and LO is healthy, although im going to be starting steroid injections on saturday to mature her lungs and i will be having scans every few days/ weekly and will also be monitored in the labour room on a CTG machine to check for distress as i dont feel movements..

i have appointments next week with the american hospital here where they have incubators and i have to be booked with them just in case i have to deliver prematurely.. so thats whats going on now.. im drinking water and fluids like crazy to try and top my fluid levels up and resting as well..xxx 

Thank you so much all of you for your support... they are basically saying that my case is unexplainable as they look for three things when it comes to low AF.

birth defects in kidneys,
growth ******ation due to improper blood flow from placenta
leakage 

ive passed all three tests, so its unexplained !


Thanks for all your support ladies, it feels so nice to know that people from other places in the world are so concerned xxx :hugs:

time difference is 3 hours in the summer between UK and dubai.. dh is from the uK by the way, we are having a mixed raced bump .. i do wish i can carry upto 35 weeks atleast,, the last thing i want to do is see her in an incubator xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Im sorry that the diagnosis was confirmed but at the same time very pleased that your lo is fine and healthy albeit a lil bit small. It sounds like you are in very good hands and everything is crossed that your precious princess stays snug inside you until you reach the 35 week mark. Everyday she spends tucked inside makes her that bit stronger and good to hear that they are giving you the steroids and monitoring you so well. Of course we care ...its funny how much you do come to care for someone that you meet in a pregnancy chat room but i suppose it is because we are all sharing such a precious time in our lives and what is happening to you could easily be happening to any of us, lots of love xxx

Some of us are friends on fb if your on there and you would like to add us pm us your details xxx


----------



## Waitress

Hi Preethi,

So glad you and your baby are ok. When you know what is going to happen it is easier to deal with I think and it sounds like you have a good plan of activity to ensure you and your LO are monitored properly. You must be worried still so make sure you lean if you need to!

I hope all you other ladies are all ok. I am headdng off on a hen do tomorrow - its an 80"s dance weekend and we're dressing up for a dance class and routine on Saturday. I have got a "Like a Virgin" vest top to wear - should raise a few smiles with my very big bump!

Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

pinksparkle :hugs: so true, it is a special time in our lives.. thats why we want it to be perfect, but i guess it dosent always happen that way xx i was on FB but had stalker issues so closed my account down.. it was well and truly scary ! i do have blackberry msgr though if any off you want an add ? xx

waitress, enjoy the hen do !! must be fun to get out and do something like that even whilst your pregnant !! xxx make the most of it x


----------



## Leeze

just quickly checking in to see if any news from babyhopes. Good to hear that they've ruled out any of the very serious sounding issues and that your fluid levels have increased. I agree about caring for each other - I actually speak to you guys more than most of my friends out in the real world and genuinely care about what is happening with everyone. We're going through an amazing and precious experience together (that is sometimes also scary!). Great you're checking out the other hospital option too. I hope your LO hangs on for at least another 8 weeks or so, but like the others say every day that goes by she gets a bit stronger. 

Hi to everyone else too - catch up properly in next few days xxx


----------



## Angelique

Hi guys, quick post from me.... I've tried to post several times but my phone keeps kicking me out. Preethi, its soo good that baby seems to be doing well. And the docs seem to be doing a great job! 

Leeze is it your bday? If so happy birthday!! 

My dog hearing went well, but we wont know the decision for about 2 weeks. BUT the good news is since it was a first time thing he will likely only have a few restrictions, like having to be kept in a fenced yard. And a beware of dog sign. He wont be put down and that's a huge relief. 

I went to the ob today had a horrible glucose test, the quick test said my blood sugar was at 120 and that's kinda high.... over 140 is gestational diabetes. So he wants me to follow a lower Carb and sugar diet for the next 2 weeks and I get to do it again. Blah. And I got my shot of rhogam in my bootie to protect against the RH factor. As I am O- and hubby is A+ 
Gotta run. Hope you are all doing good!!! Pink and krissi, I hope you are feeling better


----------



## babyhopes2323

oh angelique, i do hope your next test says you dont have 120 xx

Leeze, if its your birthday ...... HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUNNI :cake: have a fab day xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leeze

hee hee. It was my birthday yesterday so thanks for the birthday wishes. As I get older I'm trying to let them go past a bit more quietly!! 

Angelique - great to hear your dog doesn't have to be put down, must be such a relief 

I'm going out for vietnamese food tonight with some friends. yummy xx


----------



## Leeze

I meant to say - Angelique - good luck with the low sugar and low carb diet. That sounds like a difficult one. I know I'm eating too much sugar right now and my midwife said I need to cut down because the glucose levels in my urine were quite high. Difficult though xx


----------



## Angelique

Well, turns out I have borderline gestational diabetes so now I get to cut sugars and pasta and potatoes etc..... not thrilled but if it helps me feel better then that's good..
How is everyone doing?


----------



## pink sparkle

Oh no angie thats pants...good luck with the change of diet i have a feeling i will be the same after my next bloods i just cannot stop eating rubbish im so weak willed. Im glad the hearing went ok and that you dont have to have the dog put down x

Leeze sorry i missed your birthday i hope you had a great day and hope your food was good last night xxx

Im a bit of a hormonal mess atm...ive posted about it on curvy ladies if you wanna have a nosy cba to write it out again lol or bore anyone else with it xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

angelique, sorry you have to cvhange your diet, but im sure with some change, the sugar level should be ok.. :hugs:

leeze, hope you had a fab day hun xxx 

pink, ill try to get on there and have a nosey. 

afm, im going to get my first steroid shot today and then my second tomorrow along with a scan. .. i hope baby stays in and cooks for longer xx will update soon


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey babyhopes hope that by having the injections you can feel a lil more at ease let us know how your scan goes. im all for positive thinking and think your lil one is going to be just fine, im sorry your having such a rotten time but when you hold your lil princess in your arms she will be worth it xxxhugsxxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks for the kind words :hugs:


----------



## pink sparkle

Babyhopes good luck with your scan today... update us asap...thinking of you xxx

YAY im officially 3rd Tri today...cannot believe how quickly the time is passing x

Hubby spent yesterday building a wardrobe/cupboard space in our box room as there was a big box there because of the staircase so building on top of that to make the most of the dead space. Hes gotta finish it today just means another day of not doing much....well with him anyway. Be exciting when hes done as i will have hanging space for baby clothes and also for ds's too. So there will be more exciting sorting out for me soon yay! x


----------



## babyhopes2323

HAPPY THIRD TRIMESTER PINKSPARKLE !!!! :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: woohoo !! only 10 more weeks till full term ! xx yay for all the diy work getting done !


----------



## Darling

Leeze - Sorry I missed your b-day hun! Hope you had a great day!

Babyhopes - good luck for your scan. 

Angelique - I've been looking forward to officially hitting second tri on Tues then realised last night I'll be 28 weeks on Tues so I think I'm already there?! Grr! If I had a brain I'd be dangerous!


----------



## pink sparkle

Darling - i didnt realise you had been moved a week ahead i thought you were still due on 31st, i wish id get moved forward ! You need to change your ticker! xxx


----------



## Darling

They moved me at my 12 week scan lol! I don't know how to change it. X


----------



## Angelique

I wish they would move me!! Baby is measuring 9 days ahead at 2 scans.... grrrr


----------



## babyhopes2323

had the scan today and my second set of injections.. baby was healthy and active and moving on scan, and they hooked me up to a ctg monitor - the non stress test.. my fluid levels are still low at 7 so they are asking me to check for movements everyday, must feel around 10 or something.. if not, i have to go back everytime for scans etc. i have an appointment on tuesday with the ob gyn of the american hospital where they do incubators and high risk pregnancies etc, i think im 95 % going to have a caesarean at any given time even if i make it upto 37 weeks because with my fluid levels being low, baby cant turn, and shes been breech at every scan..


----------



## krissi

Aww hub sorry she is breech but fab she is active and doing ok xx

I had my 4d scan yesterday and although it was good I wouldn't have it again baby looks a bit scary lol xx she is head down and good size, apparently I am carrying a lot of fluid which I am pleased about as I am so big I was concerned it was all baby!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Well yay for being put a week ahead..i think i may remember you telling us now hehe tthink you would have to delete that ticker and make a new one, but we all know now xxx

Babyhopes so glad that your scan went well and your lo is active and doing well xxx

Angie - i cant believe that they havent moved your due date...9 days seems like a lot. by my last period i should be due 31st then at my 6 week scan they said i was only 5wks and due 7th Nov then at my next scan 12 wks they moved me again to 30th Oct then i noticed at my 20 week scan on the screen the baby's measurements made me due on the 4th November! Confusing or what! However they have just left my due date at 30th Oct. Got another scan this thursday (a growth scan) will have to see what they say this time.

Krissi - i had a 3d peek at 17 weeks and i felt the same although baby wasnt as developed then though. My sis just had one at 26 weeks and i think she was a little disapointed by it. Are you going to put any pics up on here or fb? How are things with you now? If you dont wanna write on here drop me a text let me know how you are xxx

Ive been at a bbq this afternoon was nice and the kids had fun especially my biggest kid dh! Got ridiculously drunk...just gets on my nerves though once hes had too many! x


----------



## Angelique

I've been kindof going by the 9 days ahead date because that's approximately when they will schedule my section for anyway. So when my ticker says 95 days I count 85 cuz they typically go 10 days early. 

Babyhopes.... don't stress too much about a c section.... IMO they are the only way to go! I've had 2 now. After 52 hour of labor, I don't even wanna try again. I really hope she stays active and happy in there. And that you can keep her cooking for as long as she needs!! 

I'm headed to bed now.... soooooooo sleepy


----------



## babyhopes2323

glad the scan went well krissi xxxxxxxx


pink, glad you had a fab time ! xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

glad to know i will probably have one section partner here !! though mine might come out in september instead of october !


----------



## pink sparkle

Ive never had a c-section but ive had a baby three weeks early and she was fine...babyhopes bubs will be fine a month early xxx


----------



## Leeze

quick hello as I'm at work - can't believe we're all at or nearly at 3rd trimester!!! How very exciting is that? 

Babyhopes - good that your bub is doing well in there and they're going to keep monitoring you. I hope it's not causing you too much worry xxx

we had a big clearout again at the weekend and bought a lovely new cabinet for the living room - all part of making the flat nicer for when bub comes and making us feel a bit better about not being in our new place. Next on the list, we're going to get a baby changing table with cabinet and throw out an old chest of drawers from the bedroom!! Oh, quick question re breast-feeding during the night - anyone who's done it before did you bring baby into bed with you or does this disturb your OH? Or for those who haven't got babies already - what are you planning to do? I'm thinking it's probably easier to bring baby into bed but am also wanting to avoid disturbing my OH too much during the night (this is probably easier said than done, I know) because he's going to then be at work all day!! I've got a big comfy chair that I could put next to the cot/moses basket and then sit there while BF - but am trying to decide whether to get rid of the chair to make more room!!! 

Will hopefully catch up properly this evening when I've got more time xxx


----------



## krissi

I will be bringing baby to bed unless I end up with a room big enough for a chair when I move as I am not going downstairs with baby everytime!!

Who is not planning to breastfeeed?

I will be doing for first 8 weeks but then will be going back to work 2 days a week and my mum will have baby so thinking i may have have to just do night feeds then as breast and day time bottles.


----------



## pink sparkle

I tried to bf both of mine dd wouldnt latch on properly and ds fed great for the first 24 hours and then wouldnt have any of it.youd have thought i was trying to get him to suck on poison...so after an exhausting sat night with a screaming baby and no formula dh went out at 6 and found somewhere that did formula and that settled him i continued to express but i didnt get much milk tbh but for two weeks i expressed 2oz here and there and gave that to him too. I will try again but i dont hold out much hope. 

Krissi - you can freeze breast milk so when your mum looks after Charleigh she can have your milk from a bottle apparently tommee tippee are great for combi feeding x

Leeze it sounds like your getting things ready its nice isnt it buying bits and bobs and making the house more cosy ready for baby's arrival.

Im desperate to go shopping and buy a few baby items (not essentials just clothes) want to have a look in next and mothercare as im sure there autumn ranges are out now. Just dropped dd and her friend to the swimming baths be picking them up again at 4ish oh to be 10 again! lol x


----------



## babyhopes2323

leeze, you look like youve got everything sorted !! we will have LO in our room as we are in a one bed apt so really theres no other option..i have an appointment tomorrow morning with a high risk ob gyn, so will update then.. xxx 

night night ladies xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

I wish i could have gone to bed when you said night night! This heat is really getting to me this evening ...theres no air...i feel like im suffocating (ok im being a bit of a drama queen lol) x


----------



## Leeze

pink sparkle said:


> I wish i could have gone to bed when you said night night! This heat is really getting to me this evening ...theres no air...i feel like im suffocating (ok im being a bit of a drama queen lol) x

I feel your pain too!!! So hot here and I'm absolutely exhausted. Like 1st trimester exhausted!!! Help!! Definitely going to have an early night! Catch up soon xx


----------



## Angelique

I feel you guys on the heat...... holy hot! We have been getting big rain storms in the morning then in the afternoon it gets hot and muggy! Yuck!! 

As fir the breastfeeding I've done both. Taking baby to bed is easier when you are super tired, but it can also backfire and you end up with a toddler who wont sleep in her own bed like I got LOL. But its my favorite way cuz I can fall asleep. But then again I like rocking them while I feed them, so I will likely do both again.


----------



## Pielette

I've missed you guys! Sorry I haven't been around for ages, that took me a while to get through all the posts. 
Firstly - babyhopes, so sorry to hear about what you've been dealing with. Massive fingers crossed for you guys; it is positive that LO is healthy and is 'simply' measuring small. It sounds like they're doing all they can for you and bubs so really hoping you can get to 34 weeks. The good thing is that you are now well past 24 weeks.
Sounds like you've been having a time of it as well krissi - are you feeling any better? Really hope you are!

As for me, I'm doing ok. Finished school just over a week ago and it was, in one word, sad. Don't get me wrong, it's great to be off now, but I'm so going to miss my colleagues who are most definitely friends now. It was a really emotional day because my form group had bought me presents and cards (so I cried) and my department had bought me presents and cards (yep cried again) and my boss made a lovely speech to bid farewell to one of my best friends who is leaving for another school and to bid temporary farewell to me and my other friend who is also going on maternity leave. It feels very surreal because come the beginning of September I won't be going back with everyone else. So odd.
But I have been making the most of my time off. I have begun the huge mission of clearing out the flat - last week I did our bedroom, completely blitzed it and am in the process of doing the same to the kitchen. My mum, bless her, is taking a day off on Friday to come over and help me. I want this place completely sorted before bubs arrives. I'm also investigating electric central heating which we want installed instead of our storage heaters. In the winter this place is freezing and whilst we can put up with it, there's no way I'm having my little man putting up with it.

However, there is a chance that we're going to be moving. My inlaws have accepted an offer on their house and the sale is going through at the moment; if this happens they're going to be giving us a bit of money, which would be amazing. So we're a little bit in limbo right now, not quite knowing how far to go with the home improvements!

Really hope you're all well!


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey Pielette so nice to hear from you...glad you are doing well...sounds like your getting organised ..which is fun! Fingers crossed the sale goes through quickly and you will know what your doing. I would try and hold off the heating if its too expensive - would it make your place more desirable to potential buyers though? On the other hand i know how cold it gets but despite that i have never kept my heating on through the night not when either of mine were babies i hate the stuffyness of it .. so it was just lots of layers at night hehe x I would just give the place a fresh lick of paint (if needed) wouldnt make any drastic changes that will cost too much. 

I can imagine how emotional it must have been leaving work sounds like they gave you a nice send off though x


----------



## Pielette

Well the heating shouldn't be too bad cost-wise for us, been doing some research and it's affordable. It's the one thing I'm insisting on because it does get so cold in my flat in the winter. If sales go through, we're looking at about 6 months before we'll be able to start looking (we think) so we think a few improvments are necessary! 
Wow I've just been browsing third tri - argh so scary! People talking about induction and plugs and the God knows what. I set myself a target ages ago of sorting out my hospital bag at about 30 weeks which I now realise is not very far away. Where did all this time go?! How did I get to third tri?


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone - great to see you Pielette :flower:

I'm super-tired today and feeling a bit sick!! It's so hot and I work in an old building (1800s) with no air conditioning!!! I've got a fan blasting air at me but it's a bit rubbish! I've also got a facial mist spray that I keep spraying myself with in a slightly diva-esque kind of way but it's not really helping. 

Pielette - that sounds great what you've been doing with your flat. I'm trying to clear mine out too but it's quite a slow process. Sometimes I have bit spurts of energy but other times I just can't be bothered! I'm also thinking about getting new heaters in the flat, I've got horrible old storage heaters too and have to rely on plugging in extra heaters to warm the place up in the winter. I thought we'd be out of the flat and into our new place by the winter but I think I need to start thinking more realistically now that it could be another 6 months or so. Sounds like your work gave you a good send-off - lovely that they were all so thoughtful. I'm also a bit worried about leaving my job because I've invested so much in it (I work for a charity and for the last 3 years have been really building up part of the service and need to hand it over to somebody else which will be really tough). I'm hoping that once I get into the mat leave and once the bub comes that it'll be much easier to remove myself from it all and my priorities will all change!! I bet in the end we will struggle to go back to work when the mat leave finishes!!!!

I'm officially joining 3rd tri today - feels exciting but also a bit scary!! My best friend is 39 weeks pregnant and told me yesterday that the baby's head has now engaged!!! I'm so excited for her!!! 

Babyhopes - good luck today at your appointment - let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

i think its time to face reality. i had my appointment today and my fluid levels are significantly low, and baby is weighing and measuring small.. quite small infact and i had a good cry at the doctors today because it is not looking good, i am going to be on weekly monitoring, but it is definetely going to be a planned caesarean and we have appointments with neo natologists and they said survival chance at 28 weeks is 75-80 % now its a waiting game, ive got to have my bags packed and could deliver at any time depending on the scans and how baby is doing.

they have also said that you are looking at one month or more in the incubator.. and it is ridiculously expensive but i hope we are covered properly. 

i am distraught and extremely upset and dont know what to say anymore. dh is worried too, we just want her to survive and gain weight. for all you know, i could be telling you guys that ive had my baby in the next 2 weeks, its all really scary right now, and anything could happen at anytime... ive got to keep a watch for movements, and i already feel defeated..

sorry for the rant, but im so upset :cry:


----------



## Pielette

Wow babyhopes this is so scary. How often are you having scans and checks, every week or more often? 
As far as I can tell, survival at this stage is high, it's that their lungs aren't fully mature which would mean of course that bubs would need a respirator. She's got everything else she needs I think, from this stage onwards to the end of the pregnancy it's about putting on fat and weight. For your own peace of mind it would be wonderful if you could make it a couple more weeks, keeping everything crossed for you.
My mum herself was actually born 9 weeks early. Bearing in mind this was 54 years ago it's amazing what they could do even then, she was in an oxygen tent for a couple of months I think but she suffered no long-term complications and is one of the healthiest people I know with a very strong immune system.


----------



## Angelique

Babyhopes I'm so sorry! I can't imagine how scared you must be..... if it helps at all.... I have a friend who delivered at 27 weeks and she just got to take her beautiful baby boy home after 8 weeks..... sounds like forever but in reality, I hope it gives you some hope. He is healthy with no known complications. Don't forget we are all here for you and I will keep your family in my prayers. 

Leeze I know what you mean about spurts of energy and then not being bothered.... I'm just trying to clear 1 room out and its gotten to be a joke. I look at it and wanna cry cuz I just don't have energy to do it. Then I go into super clean mode and bust out the dishes and vacuum all of my house. I don't get it.


----------



## Leeze

aw - babyhopes - sending you a big hug. sorry you're having to go through this. xxx


----------



## Darling

Babyhopes I'm so sorry you're having all this to deal with. The only words of comfort I can offer is that, oddly enough my mother was very premature as well and that was in 1935! Neo-natal care has come a long way since then! Also, I used to work/live in a pub many moons ago and I met a lovely couple who told me all about their little granddaughter, of whom they were immensely proud and of her mother (their daughter). I've never forgotten the photo they showed me of a tiny, slightly skinny looking baby in an incubator wearing an ordinary looking gold bangle. The reason I've remembered it all these years is that they later explained that the bangle was in fact their SIL's wedding ring! She grew up big and strong by all accounts. So hang in there honey, those are good odds even at 28 weeks. Try not to think the worst. I bet you've got a little fighter in there! Xxxxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Aww babyhopes all i can do is agree with what the other ladies have said above...i can understand you kind of want to prepare yourself for the worst case scenario...but fingers crossed like Darling says the odds are good and we bet you have a fighter in there..try and stay positive and keep strong yourself. Sending you all my love and very best wishes and fingers crossed at your next scan things have improved xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

thank you so much ladies,:cry: you all make me feel so much better... they have said its going to be a 100 % caesarean, ive had my steroid shots and am undergoing weekly scans, she wont turn and will be breech, its just a matter of time according to them, when they find her under distress then they will get her out, although right now they have left the diagnosis as unexplained because they cant see problems with her kidneys, but dont know why there isnt enough fluid in.. i just want her to make it,and the longer she stays in, the better., and its so tough for me to feel movements, the doctors totally want me to rely on 10 movements a day..

lets just wait and watch , and pray, thats all i can do for now. xx

love you all, i feel so much better reading your success stories that give me so much hope x


----------



## Darling

That's what bump buddies are for! Xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Aww huni your being so brave...love you too! 

Wish i was able to give you a big hug in person...thinking of you and your lo xxx


----------



## Waitress

Preethi, I hope you are ok, it must all be so scary for you. Sounds like they are preparing you for what might happen so that you have all the info ahead of time. If your little girl was in bigger danger inside they wouldn't leave her there so you must be doing the best for her at this stage. I have everything crossed for you - I am sure it will all be ok but for the meantime make sure you lean on us when you need to. Big hugs :hugs:

I've been away for a few days in London and now have a houseguest back home with me (my best friend who has been travelling the world for the last 18 months - he is lovely but an absolute klutz and keeps smashing plates and cups. I feel like smashing him!). I feel terrible but I just have zero energy in this close weather and i don't want to do anything either. I've been trying to clean the floors for about a week now and I can't be bothered!

On the baby front I have been feeling some really low kicks - yesterday I swear I thought the baby was kicking me where the tampon goes (!)- it was the exact same feeling, really low. I spoke to the midwife and she thinks the baby may have turned which would be great news given I was heading for a breech back to back last time but I have my 28 weeks appointment in the morning and will know more then. My baby is moving around a lot! 

I have read about everyone else's updates so am not ignoring you all - promise! xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Lol waitress at smashing him hehe! The weather is pants! Forget about the floors for now...i would if i didnt have two messy kids and a dog and cat. Got myself a mop though as cannot keep getting down on my hands and knees every day like i had been! I have no clue what way my baby is laying and kinda feel movement all over...bet im back to back again...god please no!!! xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

waitress, dont stress yourself trying to clean up, but i know what nesting can feel like, and i get really mad when dh or anybody messes up the house as well..

on the baby front, yay for feeling kicks and it must feel so gooddddd.. xxx and great if the baby has turned.. !!


----------



## Pielette

How are you and bubs today Preethi?
Angie I'm like you at the moment, sometimes I'm crying because I look at the mess around me and feel overwhelmed, other times I crack on and go nuts with the cleaning and organising to the point where a room is no longer recognisable! Don't think I'm going to do much today though, I'm waiting for Dave to move all the boxes out of bubs' room so I can clear it, then we can start decorating it at the weekend. Very excited!
We're painting ours mint green and the furniture is white. Can't wait to see it start taking shape! How are you all doing on your nurseries?


----------



## babyhopes2323

im doing ok, just playing the waiting game really. have an appointment for monitoring on saturday and then neonataologist on monday and then scan on tuesday. so just hoping and praying really xx

is your dh/oh's name dave as well ? mines called david too x yay for getting on with the nursery !


----------



## Leeze

babyhopes - i agree with the others. we're all here for you and it sounds like you've definitely got a little fighter in there. I know it won't be ideal if you have to deliver her early and she's in an incubator for a while - but if it does have to happen at least you will know they delivered her early in her best interests and once you've got her home and in your arms hopefully you can put all the stress and worries behind you. I was told to drink a hot sugary drink to help baby move - if you're feeling anxious about her not moving much maybe it's worth trying that and see if it helps?

I know what everyone is saying about the heat and low energy. I'm mainly focusing on getting through each day at the moment and hoping the weather cools down soon. I'm having real trouble sleeping at night and work is pretty busy. I'm definitely not at my best at the moment!! 

Re the nursery - I'm actually thinking about turning the hallway in the flat into a nursery!!! Sounds a bit crazy but I've got quite a big hallway and at the moment have got big plants in there, a cat bed, my cat's food, a clothes horse, a washing basket and a shelving unit. I reckon if I clear out all of that stuff then I can make one wall of the hall into the nursery - at least to fit a cot, a comfy chair and a changing table/small dresser - and there will still be enough room to walk through it without falling over anything! This will make me feel a lot better about not having the new place that we had our heart set on (still no news on that - we need buyers for my OH's flat and nothing has happened yet - we might lose the lovely flat we wanted but I need to accept that as a real possibility). It won't be ideal not having a separate nursery but at least I will feel like bubs will have a space and I can put some stickers up and get a nice lamp etc to make it feel child-friendly!!! I'm going to give it a go anyway and see what it's like!! xx


----------



## Pielette

Really glad you're being so well monitored Preethi, sounds like they're looking after you and bubs. Yep my husband's name is Dave, well David really but when he was introduced to me 9 years ago (flipping heck!) he was introduced as Dave so David sounds really odd to me now! To be honest I don't call him Dave though, we call each other pie (no idea why now), which is why my username on here is Pielette, since we made a mini version :haha:
Leeze that sounds like a really good idea, that way you can make a nice hopefully temporary space for bubs! It'll make you guys feel better to do something for the baby.
Is anyone else struggling with the heat? I am just desperate for some cooler weather, considering I'm only 28 weeks I worry about what it'll be like in a few weeks' time!


----------



## Leeze

I'm very much struggling with the heat today. Feel like I'm back in that horrible no energy phase of 1st trimester. I don't normally wish for cooler weather but I really wish it was about 5 degrees cooler!! Or alternatively that I could be sitting in nice cool pool somewhere outside!!

I just had a peek in the 3rd tri section of the boards - really scary!! All about waters breaking and induced labour etc!!! I don't feel ready to read or take part in any of that!!!! xx


----------



## Leeze

Pielette - cute re calling each other pie! We call each other monkey - I've no idea why either!!! :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2323

haha such cute names all of you have for your oh/s.. i call mine just dave really, i cant call him david, sometimes i do, but its just not natural.. and he calls me honey with his more like "HOOOnnneeeeyyy" with his east yorkshire accent lol.. northern twang.. x

i live in a country where its 42 degrees all year round so i can understand what you all mean when you talk about the heat in that manner.. i hate it, but im used to it now. we have airconditioning in malls, practically everywhere in dubai as you cant survive without it. x

hope you all feel better soon and get some solace from the heat !


----------



## Waitress

Hi girls,

Midwife all went well - measuring spot on, good heartbeat and da da daaaaaa...seems like our baby is head down. :happydance: She couldn't be sure because my stomach muscles were still tight (I wish!). Apparently there is still time for a move sideways again so I am praying against that! Got to go back in 3 weeks and then 2 weeks and then another 2 weeks and then apparently we go every week until delivery? I didn't get weighed again - she said she wasn't bothered about my weight as I looked fine so I am not complaining about that. She gave me a bit of a telling off for pulling myself off the couch and not rolling to the side - apparently I have to get up from sofas and out of bed with a roll these days.

Its been a while since I met a complete berk in regards to my pregnancy but as I was waiting to have my bloods taken I got talking to another pregnant lady:

Her "How far gone are you?"
Me: "28 and a half weeks"
Her: "No way are you 28 weeks"
Me: "I am" 
Her: "Are you one of those that does exercise?"
Me Yes! Why?"
Her "I can't stand exercising when pregnant. I think its a waste of time"
Me: "Well don't do it then"
Her: Its because of people like you that I get bollocked by the midwife for being overweight"
Me: "How is that my fault?"
Her: "It just is"

What was I supposed to do with that? I just laughed and went and had my bloods done. It took about 2 minutes and when I came out she said "Christ, you even get your blood done quickly. I bet you think you're frigging superwoman or something?"

Jeeeeeeesus! The weather is really making some people a bit crotchety!!

Meanwhile the house guest is still breaking things. And he managed to drop a cup of tea on the new carpet this morning. Roll on Friday! :growlmad:

Leeze - lovely idea about the hall-ursery. The *halsery!* .


----------



## pink sparkle

Leeze thats a great idea...unfortunately no nursery for me at all :( baby will be in with us and then she will have to share with her brother for a few years and then before they get too old we will have to move. So im waiting until they go into the same room and then will have a great decorating spree...something unisex ...its a massive room or could go pink and blue...seen a few ideas but will wait and see what their personalities are like. Will also get to decorate mine and hubbys new small room which will be fun too. 

Been into the city centre today ...took the trian (with aircon) rather than the bus or a 30 min drive (if the traffics ok) journey was fine apart from the walk down the hill from the station to the car. Knackered now and the house is like a green house een with all the doors and windows open there is no bloody air!

Babyhopes - glad you are doing ok you sound a lot more upbeat today which is great for you and bubs xxx

hubby just arrived home from work will have to pop on later and finish off x


----------



## pink sparkle

OMG waitress that woman sounds like a right cowbag...how dare she! Im overweight and if i get 'bollocked' i get bollocked because im overweight and havent done anything about it..cos im greedy and lazy...not because of ppl who eat healthy and excercise what a cheek! Glad that you and bubs are both doing well though! xxx

Ive got my scan tomorrow...luckily hubbys boss if off for the day so hes going to sneak out for an hour yay i dont have to go on my own xxx


----------



## Pielette

Oh my God Emma that just cracked me up :haha: I get a similar thing to you, people look at me in the gym like I'm about to give birth. Thankfully my fellow spinning regulars are well used to me by now, but it does make me laugh when a newbie turns up and their eyeballs are popping out. A couple of weeks ago a bloke said to me, 'Shouldn't you be on a couch somewhere eating crap?' I just laughed :haha:
My flat is also like a flipping greenhouse pink sparkle, I can't open the windows up easily either because the cat could then get out (she's an indoor cat). It's always irritating in the summer but I'm really feeling it this summer for obvious reasons. I'm considering getting mesh screens for the windows, found a company that do it so going to get them over for a quote.
Ooh and I'm having a very comfy, reclining nursery chair delivered tomorrow :happydance: I've been really struggling with our sofa, it's awful on my back. We didn't want to get new sofas yet cos we may be moving so wanted to leave it till then, but my backache has been getting quite bad so Dave's bought me a wonderful chair which I can use after bubs is born for feeding, and could also be a good office chair for him later on. Can't wait!


----------



## Darling

Pielette you say "No that's my friend Darling who bakes cakes with frosting every day!" lol. X


----------



## Leeze

Waitress - Great that you had a good midwife appointment today - and that conversation is hilarious!! I would have hoped that another pregnant woman would be sensitive enough not to make judgemental comments about someone else's pregnancy - but I realise this isn't the world we live in. I love the idea of a halsery!! I'll have to take some photos when it's done!!!

Pielette - we've got an indoor cat too and did make the mistake a couple of years ago of opening the kitchen window really wide - the cat jumped out!! It was very traumatic for us all as he got stuck on the roof and we had to get a ladder to get him down. So, the windows aren't open very far here either - it's a killer. 

Pink Sparkle - happy scan tomorrow, and how lovely your OH can go too.

Babyhopes - 42 degrees all year. wow. I couldn't cope in that heat, not unless I didn't have to go to work and could either relax in a nice air conditioned room or relax in an outdoor pool and read books!!! How are you feeling today?

Darling - I fancy a cake with frosting - yum. I'm gonna have a chocolate mousse in a minute but not the same!!

Right, I'm signing off now before I collapse from tiredness!!!! I have to admit though, much as I'm feeling exhausted, I'm feeling very excited today!! I just went for dinner with some friends and I was telling them about how I'm finding it difficult to cut my toenails at the moment (a bit random, I know!!) due to my bump and not wanting to stretch in strange positions and one of my friends said to me "Just wait until you have to cut your baby's toenails!" - and I realised there's so many things about being a mum that I just haven't thought about yet (like cutting toenails!!) - and it got me all excited!!! I can't wait to cut my baby's toenails (even though it's also quite a scary thought given how wriggly they can be!!!) xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

waitress.. yay for the good appointment.. !!! wow what a cow.. i wouldnt stand people who speak to me like that !! 

pink sparkle, fx'd for tomorrows scan :hugs:

AFM, i had a scare last night as bubs was not moving at all, even after sugary drinks and poking and prodding, spent the best part of the early hours under monitoring in L & D, bubs is fine, but i have an appointment on saturday with my ob gyn again. they insist on me feeling the movements, but i cant help it if i cant feel any !!

hope you all are doing better otherwise xxx


----------



## krissi

Morning girls!! Sorry I have not been on my ex boss took my sim card back so I am now on pay as you go so have restricted internet access :(

Me and baby are fine although I have permenant heartburn which has been keping me upat night and I keep being sick with it. I have een using Rennies but it doesn't help s will be inesting in gavisgon today.

I have midwife on Monday!! Then glucose thest later that week.


----------



## pink sparkle

Sorry you were stuck in l&d babyhopes but yay for baby being well! x

Krissi - i feel your pain with the heartburn, i have a bottle of gaviscon in my bag, in ds's baby bag, in the bedroom and in the fridge, drink loads of the stuff, it does really help though x I did get your new number but deleted your message by accident you will have to send me it again x

Got my scan later, im not nervous for some reason just looking forward to seeing bubs again and hopefully getting confirmation of baby's sex again x


----------



## Darling

Krissi and Pink - I hear you on tbe heartburn/acid reflux front. I just endure it because Gaviscon makes me literally gag. Its just too horrible to contemplate lol. What a wimp huh? Lol

Babyhopes - I can go almost a whole day without movement and then baby decides to start Riverdancing at bedtime! I have no sympathy for you living in Dubai! In fact I'm quite jealous! Summer has failed to load over here. Its been humid and we've had the occasionally sunny day but mostly its been rain, rain, rain! I'm so fed up with the predictably grey skies that I'm now looking forward to autumn or 'the fall' as our American friends call it. All the browns and reds and golds, Jack O Lanterns, soups and casseroles.. does what it says on the tin! You cant be dissappointed with autumn.

Emma - what a rude woman! You could have said "You know I never really thought of it like that.. it must really bite to be so fat!!" Mwahaha!!!! Well.. rude cow! Lol.

Pink - good luck with your scan hun!!! Exciting stuff. No need to be nervous.  x


----------



## Darling

Leeze - you are welcome to my cakes anytime! Xx


----------



## Pielette

Mmmm, cakes with frosting... I might be exercising but to be honest I'm not shying away from yummy stuff! If I want it I'm going to have it lol.
That's really scary babyhopes, very glad to hear bubs is ok. I have to admit mine goes through phases as well, sometimes he's very active and other times, like yesterday, I barely felt anything. It's really hard sometimes not to worry.
I hear you all on the heartburn ladies - my cranial osteopathy has really eased it for me, to be honest I can't recommend it enough.
Ooh yay for the scan pink! I can't quite believe I won't have another scan, that the next time I see him he'll be in my arms... wow!
I'm waiting for the delivery of my new swanky chair, which means I'm now scared to go to the loo in case they turn up. Which let's face it, they always bloody do! :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2323

thanks ladies, i do understand how bubs can go without movement, but the thing is my docs have asked me to rush in when i dont feel movement because ive got oligohydramnios (very low amniotic fluid) and the only way to make sure she is not stressed is to be able to feel movements everyday and as all of you have healthy pregnancies, it shouldnt be a problem, but with me, they have asked me to rush in purely based on daily fetal movement because they will deliver her is she is not moving and is under distress.. so muy situation is quite different :flower:

darling, you may like it in dubai because of the sunshine and expecting to get a nice tan but boy is the humidity level crazy here !!!!

ive got ridiculous heartburn as well so i totally feel all of you on that front !


----------



## Pielette

So how often do you feel her on an average day Preethi? It must be really difficult, I can imagine you dashing back and forth from the hospital constantly.


----------



## babyhopes2323

it depends, before i was diagnosed, i rarely felt her and didnt bother much putting it down to my placenta and that i was not used to feeling her. every since they confirmed the diagnosis, i am keeping a watchful eye for those movements, but i cant tell the difference between hiccups and proper kicks as she is measuring small, today ive felt lets say in total about 12 movements which i am very happy about, the first 7 were flutters every 2 seconds so i put that down to hiccups, can they be counted as movements?

the next three were a little more different and i put that down as kicks, im not sure really. !! could you tell me the difference? the more frequent small flutters every 2 seconds are hiccups right?can i count them as movements?


----------



## Pielette

For me I do notice the difference between the different movements. There are really strong ones, which I think are punches and kicks. Then there are the 'rolls' - I think it's when he's moving around, rolling over or something, and if I put a hand on my belly I can feel it almost 'undulating'.
Sometimes I feel really small movements, but loads of them, so that if I watch my belly I can see it shake. Last night I felt tiny little 'taps' (can't think of any other way to describe it) coming every 2 seconds or so. That's the first time I've felt something as rhythmic as that which I'm putting down to hiccoughs. I'd say you could put hiccoughs down as movements; what we're talking about here is reassurance that bubs is ok and I think that's one of them!


----------



## Waitress

Hi Preethi,

I agree with Vanessa on her description of movements - and hiccups are DEFINITELY movement so you should be happy that you've had your quota today. I remember you saying about your placenta and how it makes it hard to feel things - that must be really worrying for you. 

I sometimes get a gurgling going on in my tummy that feels similar to (TMI coming up...) ....when you feel your bowels getting ready for a movement when things are a bit looser. It took me a while to realise it wasn't an upset tummy but the baby moving! Whenever I don't feel anything for a little while if I lie on my left side and put my hand just above my waist I can always make the baby respond - maybe try that?

If I lived in Dubai I would be skint - best shopping I have ever done in my life! I've been a couple of times and spent a lot of money and gotten very very brown.

My friend called me this morning - she is now a week overdue. We had a little chat and I asked her if anything had happened and she said "Well, I passed a bit of pink stuff yesterday and woke up feeing like I wet myself and I've had a few bad pains in my back but nothing else". I told her she should ring her hospital and of course they told her to come in straight away and she was 5cm dilated already!! Am just waiting to hear what is happening now. Women are so different!! She makes me laugh, she is so cool about everything. I am not cool at all. I would have been at the hospital like a rocket!

Kara, if you have a good cupcake recipe can you share? I would love to get good at making them :thumbup:

Is anyone else having a bit of a nightmare with peeing? I literally go to the loo, zip my trousers back up again and by the time I've gotten to the lounge I feel like I need to go again. Driving me mad!


----------



## Angelique

Oh my goodness YES to the loo!! I feel like I live in there!!!! LOL 

Darling fall is my favorite time of year. In fact I have one room in my home decorated year round with autumn colors and fall leaves and pumpkins. I love it. The crisp cool air, and I'm especially excited for THIS fall LOL. 

Preethi hiccups are always rhythmical, and about this stage will be faint like a flutter or a tap. And later they can be strong enough to keep you awake at night... and I absolutely agree that they count as movement


----------



## krissi

Yep I am the same I need to wee 24 7 and I have constant constipation too!!


----------



## Leeze

hi everyone - very quick one to say hello - we're going to stay with my parents this weekend so won't be around for few days. haven't really caught up on today - just skimmed the posts, but good to see everyone hanging on in there! xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey ladies my scan went well, was a lovely experience was at a medical centre not the hospital, was seen straight away ...no waiting! it was done by a mw who was lovely and showed us everything in detail. Double checked babies sex and defo a girl. Baby measuring all good and estimated weight is 2lb 7oz which is good i have to have another one at 34 weeks to check baby is still on track. have to go back to the centre and will be with the same mw which im pleased about x

Babyhopes - if in any doubt about counting hiccups i would double check with a mw or your consultant...if in any doubt about baby's movements just go and checked out...everyday if need be...i think i would probably be there everyday, big hugs to you xxx


----------



## Darling

Aaaaaarghh!!!! Just spent twenty minutes typing out my message and accidentally clicked the stupid Tesco ad instead of 'post quick reply' - message deleted!! Grrrrr!!!!! So cross! I'm off to sulk!


----------



## Pielette

Oh really glad to hear all went well with your scan pink, and that she is definitely a she! 
Oh God me too on the weeing front. It seems like I spend my life on the flipping toilet. And before this point I always slept through the night without needing to go to the loo, not anymore. I miss those days! Plus I can't seem to get back to sleep afterwards.
How is everyone doing on the sleep front? I'm not really sleeping fantastically anymore.


----------



## Pielette

Oh Kara I hate it when that happens!


----------



## pink sparkle

That happens to me too with the messages grrr!

Not been sleeping well because of the heat lately, hopefully tonight will be a lot better as seems much cooler yay! Some nights i seem to be up a couple of times and others im not up at all...i hate getting up in the night though..only gonna get worse when i have to get up, heat a bottle, feed a baby, wind a baby and change a nappy ...oh the joys lol! x


----------



## babyhopes2323

i totally am with all of you on the weeing front.. i go to the loo and then still have some left everytime.. it is annoying !!!


waitress, glad you liked dubai, although we are suffering in the heat right now.. but i can imagine how the rest of you must feel when youre used to the cold UK weather and then suddenly get the summer heat, it must be difficult to cope.. xxx

pinksparkle, yay hun :hugs: so glad everything went well at the scan and that the sex has been confirmed again !!!

i do lay on my side for the movements and sometimes am afraid to poke and prod when i know that my fluid levels are really low, last time they checked, they found only 3.4 my deepest pool.. they dont count the tiny small ones as everytime bubs moves on scan, she could give you a little measurement, but that dosent count. they want to see big pools of fluid around the baby.,.

i am going to pack my hospital bag soon as i dont know when i will have to go in.. 
praying for the best outcome really.. hoping tomorrows appointment sheds some better light !

hope you all are having a wonderful day today xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Yep get that bag packed you would hate to end up in hospital without everything you want and need (you could even just end up being in for a few days for monitoring etc). Fingers crossed you get good news tomorrow xxx

Ive never been to Dubai does look beautiful x


----------



## babyhopes2323

theyre not doing a scan tomorrow, just regular doppler checks and CTG for fetal distress.. thats all.. xx

dubai lets say is a little overrated what with them trying to build the tallest everything and biggest mall and the metro even is airconditoned and has people waiting on you etc, a tad bit pretentious, but it is my home, ive been here all my life.. would love a change of weather though xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Ill swap with you for a while if you want x


----------



## babyhopes2323

anytime... love the uk, always have everytime ive been. just dont like the NHS, and the hospital service especially on saturday nights .. rollin full of drunks. lol.


----------



## Waitress

Hi girls,

Great news about your scan Pink. Sounds like she is doing good. I am desperate for another scan but I don't want a 3/4D one which I think is all the private places do at this gestation? I know some people love them but I don't want to know what the baby looks like until its here. I'd love to know the weight and size relative to the weeks etc. I know they can change a lot from now on but it feels like a long time since I've seen my baby! I'd also like a confirmation on the gender!

Preethi - how did your appointment go? I hope all is still well.

So I am 29 weeks today although my ticker is a little off. In 2 weeks we will be down to single digit weeks and I remember getting excited about double digits at 10 weeks pregnant!

My friend had a lovely little boy. She has called him Charlie which we hadn't spoken about beforehand but was actually on our list for a boy and was my husbands favourite choice! Funny how these things go.

Have a lovely weekend
:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

waitress, HAPPY 29 WEEKS !!! YAY only one week till the big 30 !! :headspin: :headspin:

AFM, had my scan today, fluid levels are 5 that does not mean it has gone up, everytime bubs moves, it gives us small pockets but they are not taken into consideration. good news is, she is not under distress so we dont have to go for emergency c section just yet, but i will be monitored every few days. have weekly scans and when they do see bubs in distress then we will have a csection. as of now blood flow to baby is normal , but they cant tell if there are any kidney defects,. all those things will be tested after birth. right now, they just want to screen me closely and make sure bubs is not distressed. x

hope everyone is having a great weekend xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Cant wait to find out what your having waitress...your so good not even telling us! Im intrigued!

Babyhopes great news about your appointment today, she sounds like a fighter and like she is happy despite the low fluid levels...fingers crossed everything stays the same. I dont know if i told you all that my cousin had her baby last week early because of a kidney defect..not sure exactly what ...i know he was in scu and being given antibiotics for it..seemed like something pretty simple to fix (just meds) will have to find out how he is doing although im sure everything must be fine otherwise i would have heard more. 

Had a lovely day today, brought a few more babygrows and got ds some autumn winter clothes...going to be expensive clothing three children so figured i would start buying now.

Im sure that if you go to babybond you can have a sexing scan up to 32 weeks (which isnt 3d/4d) also a growth scan but you can opt out of the 3d id guess. Worth giving them a call if your really keen to have another scan, without the 4d it would be cheaper too which is great! x


----------



## babyhopes2323

congratulations to your cousin pink sparkle, im sure my lo will be tested for kidney defects due to the fluid situation x

glad you had a productive day shopping.. have a fab day ladies xxx


----------



## Leeze

Quick hello from me. On train home from parents so m mobile which is touch screen and hard to use on moving train. I'm up every night 3 or 4 times either to pee or because of leg cramps or because i'm not comfy! Getting used to lack of sleep but hate it! Babyhopes - great news baby not in any distress. I have a funny feeling she's gonna hang on for a few more weeks still. Fingers crossed. We got new offer on flat at end of last week, not pinning all our hopes on it but looks promising. Is cash buyer and keen to exchange quickly which would be great. Missed you guys over the weekend, feels very exciting that it's not long till 30 weeks xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

sympathize with you on the peeing bit leeze,i wake up those many times too.. xx FX'D for your flat and that it all works out well. xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Oh thats great defo f'xd for you that would be great for it to fly through now!

How is everyone? Im so tired. Hardly slept last night really bad heartburn to the point of nearly being sick! Hope i sleep better tonight. Had the bil and sil round for dinner today hubby cooked but still tired from having them round. How rubbish is the tv tonight...dh watching re-runs of minder...omg!


----------



## Waitress

Hi girls,

Great news Preethi. I'm with Leeze, i think she's going to hang in there a little while yet.

Pink, I'v been feeling crappy all weekend. Both mornings I've felt a little sick and just zero energy. My bump seems to have expanded at a rate of knots in about 3 days - I'll post some pictures tomorrow. Its frightening how big my tummy is getting very quickly! If the babies have a growth spurt would that tire us out too? I don't know how it works :shrug: Agree, the TV tonight is RUBBISH! We've just walked to the pub for an Appletise. Rock and roll. I had one drink, 3 pees and walked the 2 miles home again needing to pee the whole way. Apparently its funny (according to my DH) that I now pee "more than the dog". 

My friend that had her little boy on Friday emailed me the birth story today. Beforehand she was dead set against any intervention and was going to do it all drug free. She was very disparaging of my suggested birth plan with an epidural as a last resort. She stated absolutely no way was she going to have an epidural. Anyway, she said she got to 3cm and thought she was going to die so demanded an epidural. She was a bit sheepish about the whole thing. She's a bit upset because her baby is sleeping a lot still and she thinks hes been "over-drugged" because she couldn't tough it out. Do epidural deliveries produce sleepier babies? I hadn't really thought about it but I suppose it makes sense. Anyway, she will hopefully get over it soon. He is a little poppet bless him. 

The other thing I wanted to ask, I am normally very independent and "capable" but lately I've been feeling like I really want to be with my DH the whole time. I'm a bit needy and its just not like me. He is quite enjoying it "while it lasts". IS anyone else feeling the same?!


----------



## Leeze

Waitress - I've been feeling like I want my OH to do everything for me, not sure if that's quite the same though!! I'm definitely feeling closer to him at the moment and appreciating being with him

Re the epidural question about your friend, I've heard that before that sometimes if you have a lot of pain relief it can cause sleepy baby afterwards - I'm hoping to go for a natural birth but I'm also keeping an open-mind about all the options because I think you never know until it actually happens!!! 

Pink - I'm feeling really tired today too and have been guzzling the gaviscon the last few days. 

I'm watching "Heroes" online - I know it's a few years old but I never watched it at the time and it's a good bit of escapism!! Has anyone been watching The Killing - been on the last few weeks on Channel 4 in the UK? It's an American series which is a remake of a Danish series. I'm really enjoying it. I've also started to stock up on some trashy DVDs for when my maternity leave starts - only 8 weeks to go!! I've decided now that I want the LO to come after her due date if possible - to give me 4 weeks off work to relax before she comes!! I know I might change my mind in a few weeks time as I get a lot bigger though!! xx


----------



## Darling

Girls - epidurals don't cause sleepiness in babies. Pethidine can.
It does have a few unpleasant side effects though. Pethidine is notorious for making babies dopey leading to problems immediately establishing breastfeeding. In my experience newborns always sleep a lot. Its really frustrating when you want to coo over your new baby.


----------



## babyhopes2323

waitress, im with darling on this one, it is pethidine that causes sleepy babies. xx

sorry you are feeling really tired all the time, great news about the bump though !! xx

i feel needy and want dh all the time too lol funny isnt it how we feel so vulnerable at this point,

tomorrow is my growth scan, im just hoping and praying that she has grown since last week. :pray:


----------



## Angelique

I'm also feeling the extreme fatique. Worse than 1st tri. This time its physical exhaustion I can barely do anything without needing a nap! Or a rest at the least. 

So my hubby bought me a SUPER plush rocker recliner and its my new favorite place! OMG its amazing LOL. I'm feeling very clingy as well, its funny it must be hormones cuz I'm not like this. My dh has been very sweet and patient and helpful. Very concerned about my pains and fatigue so maybe its just me feeling gratitude. But I can help but feel like I got one heck of a good Guy. 

Preethi glad baby is sticking in there and doing well! 

I'm off to sleep.


----------



## babyhopes2323

thanks angelique, i will only know tomorrow after my growth scan.

how sweet of ur dh to get you a recliner :cloud9:


----------



## pink sparkle

Agree with the girls epidurals dont cause sleepy babies but pethedine can but not always. I had a shot about an hour before ds was born and he was not sleepy! lol They do tend to sleep a lot after they are born ...birth is supposed to be quite traumatic for them, ive even read that they have a headache (dont know how true that is) but kinda cant be nice for them being squeezed through the birth canal lol! On the otherhand any way i foudn pethadine pretty rubbish so dont think i will opt for it again but will see what happens.

Babyhopes good luck for your scan tomorrow...really really hope she has grown nicely! xxx

Fell asleep with ds last night...not good cramped in a cotbed with him woke up after an hour or so and felt rubbish! Feeling very tired again this morning, i dont seem to be able to sleep in though!

Angie - your chair sounds fab wish i had room for one.

Spent most of the day listing things on ebay...took forever and only had one watcher by last night oh well if they dont sell will just do a carboot and sell it that way.


----------



## Pielette

Hi girls, how is everyone?
Best of luck for your scan Preethi, really hope bubs has grown some more :flower:
I'm good but feeling absolutely knackered. It was a bit of a busy weekend! On Saturday we went off to B&Q and bought paints, rollers and brushes, then drove down to London to go to a friend's barbecue. It was lovely but did tire me out! Thankfully we left about half 9 so got home about 11 and fell into bed. Then yesterday we painted bubs' room :happydance: It took all day, had to wash down the walls cos the previous owners had put stickers on them (bloody irritating!) and put masking tape all around the skirting boards. But we managed to get our two coats done. I think it looks fab, Dave thinks it might need an extra coat though. It's mint green and so bright and airy now. I'm going to look for some stencils cos I'd love to paint some cartoon characters onto the walls in a darker green, just to lift it all slightly.
I've also rung an electrician this morning to discuss electric radiators, something he assures me he can do and is going to be coming round to take a look. My next plan is to sort the carpet situation out. Feeling pleased with our productivity! :thumbup:


----------



## Leeze

hi everyone

Darling - it's funny - I've heard different reports about pethidine - my SIL said she would really recommend it and it helped her immensely, others have said it left them and bubs really sleepy. I can't wait to coo over baby though, that is making me feeling all goosepimply! 

Babyhopes - good luck with the next scan x

Angelique - your recliner sounds fab!!! what a lovely present

Pink - well done for getting all your ebay items listed

Pielette - sounds like you've been busy getting bubs room ready, well done!! and good shout re the electric heaters and carpets!! I had someone round last Thursday evening to give a quote for a new carpet in bedroom, laminate flooring in living room and putting new electric heaters in. I'm on a mission now to get all this done in the next few weeks (unless the heating is really expensive in which case that might have to wait!)

so, am I detecting a theme of nesting going on here, girls?!!! :happydance:


----------



## Leeze

PS - I'm feeling a bit sick this afternoon, anyone else had this?


----------



## Angelique

Yikes ladies!! I watched the news tonight. Something I rarely do, and saw the riots happening in London.... I hope they are not affecting any of you! 

I also read today about the awesome health benefits of fish oil.... any of you looked into it? Its especially good for pregnancy and nursing. Here is a good article 

https://www.organicfacts.net/organic-animal-products/organic-fish/health-benefits-of-fish-oil.html

I'm of to sleep, just wanted to check in. Hope all is well


----------



## babyhopes2323

Pielette, sounds like youve had a tiring but well productive day !! doing bubs room. xx yay.. 

leeze, i felt a bit sicky yesterday.. xx

angelique, just about to head to the telegraph.com to read about the riots !

AFM, my scan is this evening at 6pm, so its not over yet, im just writing down a list of questions to ask my new obgyn george who specializes in high risk pregnancies and i have a bit of an issue with seeing him at his clinic as our insurance will only cover 80% of the costs as his new clinic is private and not recognized under our insurance .. but he will deliver at the city hospital where they have a whole neonatal team etc. so anxious about todays scan, hoping she is fine in there and has grown.. even if just a little bit. xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Well what a night...im so sad to wake up to even more rioting taking place during the night in several cities now. What mindless thugs destroying their own city centres. I am feeling so sad that i could literally cry over these horrible events. What kind of world am i bringing my baby into? and my other two children up in? I really hope that the government put something in place as im pretty sure it is going to be the same tonight, several ppl making jokes about it on social networing sites make me feel sick too really not a laughing matter and it will be the tax payers who will pick up the bill for their madness....like the economy isnt bad enough already. Ive heard reports of police completely not coping and standing by and watching youths loot the shops in birmingham and london...they have so little power this would not happen in any other country. Wow rant over!

On a much happier note going to see my mum and dad today after they have been away for a week, so should be a nice day.

Preethi - good luck with your scan hun will be thinking of you xxx

Pielette and Leeze - sound like you are both nesting nicely! Its fun isnt it! xxx


----------



## Leeze

morning girls

the rioting is awful, isn't it? I live in East London, not far from the centre of Hackney. One of my friends came to stay at mine last night because her flat is right in the middle of Hackney and was in the middle of it all. lots of sirens, helicopters, and dogs barking all night. Pretty scary stuff. At least when I looked at the news last night they had a lot of police in Hackney and it looked like they stopped it from getting as bad as some parts of London. We were watching the live news last night where a really bad fire was taking hold in South London, in Croydon, and it seemed to take ages for the emergency services to get there - and when they did the wind was quite strong and it was really spreading. So scary and pointless. I hope that's it now and they don't carry on tonight.

Preethi - how did your appointment go yesterday? Thinking of you xx


----------



## Darling

I can't believe what I'm seeing on the news. I am utterly horrified by the mindless opportunist/thug mentality. Its their own futures they're sabotaging! I really feel for the emergency services who are struggling to cope at great personal risk. I am equally appalled by some of the stupid comments on FB by certain people regarding Enoch Powell and the BNP which just spread ignorance and fear but wonderful to see Londoners pulling together and volunteering to help local businesses clean up. It does make me sad when I think of all the old WW2 veterans who fought for our freedom when I see it abused by young thugs. Leeze - keep safe! Xxx


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies. I feel so sad today, of course the hormones can't be helping but just seeing all these images of the riots in London makes me feel dreadful. What has the world come to? What are we bringing our children into? I just feel so sorry for the authorities trying to control all of this, they're over-stretched as it is and thanks to our civil rights crap they can't do enough about it. They need to be allowed to get tougher, and get reinforcements in. Bring the army in, that'll squash them faster than bugs.
Otherwise I'm ok, just feeling like I'm suffering from a general malaise. I'm thinking of hitting the shops in a bit, I'm planning on starting to pack my hospital bag next week and I need a few bits for it like nighties, plus bubs still needs plenty of bits. Thought it might cheer me up a bit as well.
Sounds to me like the nesting instinct really is kicking in now Leeze! It's so nice to see things coming together :flower:
How did your appointment go Preethi?
Wow Angie, that article's really interesting - maybe I should invest in some fish oil capsules!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks for your support ladies, my scan is this evening at 6 pm, so thats around 3pm uk time.. so got a few more hours to go.. will update soon. xxx

Hope these riots stop.. its really not nice.


----------



## Leeze

Darling said:


> I can't believe what I'm seeing on the news. I am utterly horrified by the mindless opportunist/thug mentality. Its their own futures they're sabotaging! I really feel for the emergency services who are struggling to cope at great personal risk. I am equally appalled by some of the stupid comments on FB by certain people regarding Enoch Powell and the BNP which just spread ignorance and fear but wonderful to see Londoners pulling together and volunteering to help local businesses clean up. It does make me sad when I think of all the old WW2 veterans who fought for our freedom when I see it abused by young thugs. Leeze - keep safe! Xxx

I know - what really gets me about it is that the shops, cars, businesses and flats etc that are being destroyed/targeted are right in the middle of local communities where the main people that will suffer are the local people. GRRRR


----------



## Leeze

PS - I'm working from home today so I don't have to travel anywhere. Luckily where I live we've got a big metal gate separating us from the street outside. There's even helicopters above me now, so I guess they're trying to be prepared earlier today in case it all kicks off again tonight. I'm really hoping they've had enough now. It feels really sad that it's mostly teenagers doing this.


----------



## Leeze

babyhopes2323 said:


> Thanks for your support ladies, my scan is this evening at 6 pm, so thats around 3pm uk time.. so got a few more hours to go.. will update soon. xxx
> 
> Hope these riots stop.. its really not nice.

keep us updated honey, good luck xxx


----------



## Angelique

I'm so sad to see all the damage being done to such a beautiful place. And all the harm being g done to innocent people! It makes me sick! We have had things like that here, in city's like Los Angeles and they usually bring in the national guard and occasionally have to use deadly force to stop it. Its a terrible situation all around. 

Preethi I hope all is well at your scan.... keep us posted

As for me, I'm planning a call to my Dr. Bubs has decreased his movement drastically and its scarring me. Sometimes I can't get him to move at all. And I don't like it. I'm also not getting any bigger.... I'm still wearing pre pregnancy pants... same size. I'm concerned


----------



## Pielette

How often are you feeling him Angie? And what was it like before? I have heard that from about this time movement can seem to slow down as they run out of room.
Really hope everything is ok, you're doing the right thing by ringing the doctor. Fingers crossed everything is fine and it'll put your mind at rest.


----------



## pink sparkle

Oh angie ive just posted the same thing on another thread...my lil lady has been so quiet the last couple of days, gone from being really active especially morning and night to literally nothing. I had a bath last night and sat prodding and poking my tum but nothing got her going. Just the odd movement. Ive got the mw on thursday but may well see how i go tonight and pop to day assessment tomorrow. Ive tried cold water, ice cream and orange juice...anyone else have any good tips to get bubs moving? x

More trouble here tonight...getting fed up it all now. I say get the army in and show them whos in charge! They dont deserve any human rights! x


----------



## Leeze

Angie and Pink - sorry to hear you're both worried about your LO's movements. I can easily get 3-4 hours without feeling anything and have been a bit worried a couple of times thsi week but what I've noticed with mine is that if I eat a big meal then I tend to notice her moving about within an hour or so. It's always worth getting checked out for peace of mind, but I think it's most likely that your LOs are sleeping when you can't feel them kicking. Maybe they're more active at night when you're asleep. My midwife said I should feel her kick at least 10 times a day, but that this doesn't have to be 10 separate occasions so it could mean she kicks 3 times in a row and this would still count as 3 times.

Apparently there's going to be 1600 police on the streets in London tonight, instead of 600 from last night - and they're going to be a lot more aggressive. I just hope no-one gets hurt and the rioters realise it's best to stop it all now.


----------



## Angelique

Well I was feeling him so often that I joked that there must be 2 in there. And for the last couple days its been a struggle to get him to even wiggle. Happily this morning as I lay here he is kicking a lot like he was. Maybe he is just out of space. Idk. 

Pink, my baby seems to love when his daddy gets close to my belly and talks to him, he wiggles like crazy then.... just not the last couple days. Last night I played some music and he moved just a tiny bit. But I could feel him push toward it when I moved it away.


----------



## Angelique

Today I'm having low pelvic pain...... not cool.... and didn't get ahold of the doc cuz he was moving a lot today... and I felt good. Till after dinner.

Ugh now no movement again! This kid! 

Preethi how was the scan?


----------



## krissi

I had reduced movement yesterday but then last night and this morning she was wrigglig like a little worm. I am thinking she moves less as there becomes less room but could be wrong.

Preethi how are things going? xx


----------



## Leeze

no word from Preethi yet? Hope all is ok :hugs:


----------



## pink sparkle

Well my lil madam has been really active now since last night which is a relief...was obviously just having a quiet day or two. Krissi i have read that they are most active between (i think) 22 and 28 weeks and then they have less room so movement decreases.

I hope Preethi is ok..thinking of you huni update us asap xxx


----------



## Pielette

I'm thinking it's probably just as they settle into more sustained periods of sleep and being awake. But it doesn't help us mummies! 
No, no word from Preethi, hope everything's ok.
I'm ok, nipped out and got some bits for my hospital bag yesterday and just ordered some grobags for bubs online. Starting to get there methinks!


----------



## pink sparkle

omg done this twice before but stumped thinking....mmm what do i need to pack lol! I so hope i dont get kept in overnight! Want this baby born am not pm or i will be kept in!


----------



## Pielette

Lol pink! :haha: Well this is the list I put together. Dave thinks it's ridiculous and that we don't 'need' all this stuff. I beg to differ... I'm carrying his child, he can put up with dragging a little wheelie case!

Birth plan
Maternity notes
Nightdresses/pyjamas (for after birth)
Dressing gown
Socks
Slippers
Underwear
Snacks and drinks
Magazines/books
iPod
Toothbrush and toothpaste
Pillow
Toiletries (bag) - mini versions
Breast pads
Nursing bras
Loose underwear/disposable knickers
Maternity pads
Change of clothes for journey home
Nipple cream
Camera
Glasses and spare contact lenses
Bikini top (for potential waterbirth)
Anti-bac wipes and gel
Birth ball (maybe, if hospital don't have one)
Small towels
Carrier bags
Breast pump

Bubs' stuff

Car seat
2/3 baby vests
2/3 babygros
Blanket
Nappies
Wipes
Nappy bags
Socks
Hat
Muslins
Bottle and formula (just in case)
Dummies


----------



## pink sparkle

Do you have to take your own formula and bottles? We get given them (well im 99% sure we do). Good list...seems like a lot but when you read through it all seems quite reasonable. I would maybe take more baby clothes just in case as their poop can get quite messy lol and your having a boy and they are GREAT at peeing all over everything...right from the start hehe! Also cardy/jacket for baby when you go home x


----------



## pink sparkle

wow this all seems so real...i so want it all done and to be home with my baby ...hopefully only 12 weeks at the most to go! x


----------



## Leeze

great hospital list!!! there's also a thread in 3rd tri about hospital lists too with lots of great ideas - I'm with you, Pielette, be well prepared with what you need. I'm not quite at the stage of writing all mine down but I definitely will do in the next couple of weeks.

it does feel very exciting, doesn't it? I'm feeling really tired again today, it's hard work growing a baby, isn't it!!? xx


----------



## Waitress

Hi girls,

I haven't been near a computer to be able to post but have been checking the thread on my phone - still no news from Preethi? I hope everything is ok.

I'm just back from the beauty place - I got waxed, my nails and feet done AND had my hair highlighted and cut. I feel SOOOOO much better! Am going to a family wedding on Saturday and want to look my best pregnant self and whilst I am feeling good, I've been looking a bit shocking lately - my hair was a shambles and i've just been bunging it up in a ponytail. It promptly rained the minute I left the place so my hair is now a mess again. Ah well.

Good prompt on the hospital bag Pielette - I was thinking that is my job for next week. This week was all about the nursery and cot - it finally became available and my husband and I planned a nice evening to build it together. An hour later we were nearly wrapping the sides of it round each other's heads! It wasn't even that complicated but we managed to make a simple job take forever! Its done now though and am very pleased with it. 

For those of you with babies already - how dark do the nurseries need to be? We have 2 windows in ours - one normal window with curtains and a little skylight which has a dinky little blind on it that is a bit grubby and I want to either get rid of it or replace it. Should the rooms be able to be in total darkness? I keep seeing nurseries with little lights on but maybe thats just for early on? 

I hope everyone else is ok :hugs:


----------



## Angelique

Waitress I kept my nursery fairly dark, just with blinds or a curtain.... nothing crazy, but I find baby sleeps better in a darker room. 

I really hope all is OK with Preethi. I'm worried about her


----------



## pink sparkle

I really cant offer any advice about how best to get them to sleep as both mine were/are terrible sleepers and always ended up in with me! Ds still does! In fact i have just moved him from his bed to mine as he woke up screaming! 

Angie me too - so worried about preethi - does anyone have a mobile number to text her? Really hope that shes ok and her lil princess too x


----------



## Leeze

I'm worried about Preethi too - am hoping that she's getting the best care and support possible right now, whether that's at home with her OH or from the medical staff if that's what's needed. 

Is anyone else really tired again? I've struggled to keep my eyes open today even though I had the best sleep I've had for about the last 5 months last night!! I'm now sleeping with 3 pillows under my head and completely wrapped round my body pillow - seems to help with getting comfy. And I only went to the loo once during the whole night - that has got to be a record for me!!!! I'm going for an early night again tonight xx


----------



## Angelique

Leeze I'm struggling with being tired too. To the extreme. I do dishes and need a break, do something else, I need a break... part of my problem is this extreme heat we have had the last week 100 degrees isn't working for me. And whenever I go outside I get dizzy and have to sit. 

As for helping babies sleep, I kept a CD player in the room with soft symphony music or lullaby music playing softly to drown out outside noise. Both my girls responded well to it. 

I'm off to bed.... Just finished up with my 11 year Olds family birthday party and I'm beat, as well as in shock that I'm a mom to an 11 year old.


----------



## babyhopes2323

:hugs: thank you so much for your support ladies, 

sorry for being away everyone, i went for my scan but then didnt really comne online, i was at my mums, i did read all the posts but couldnt sit down and type one myself.. 

at the scan, she is weighing only around 1.1kgs.. and her abdomen is 3 weeks behind but her head and limbs are measuring fine so she will be asymmetric when she is born. fluid is still really low but she is not in distress. they have given me time until 29th of august which puts me at 32 weeks, they are aiming to keep her in atleast until 32 weeks.. if she stays in longer, much better.. they dont mind 34 weeks as well as long as she is not in distress, but what they say now is that she is pumping blood to her brain to survive etc and they think that the pumping is going to be difficult for her in the coming weeks due to cramped space and less fluid.. so when they find her in distress, they will plan my section then. they wish to have a planned section and so do i, so that they can give me a shot of steroids the night before and i have to be fasting etc.. i hope its not an emergency section where sometimes they will have to have it done ion half n hour so no time for dh to get scrubbed and come inside with me.. i will hate to have that,. plus i want the steroid shots for the baby.. i dont want to deliver her without the shots.

they want little intervention as possible when she comes out. they dont want to have to use ventilators and CPAP etc.. and what they say is that even though she will be really thin skin and bones like, and really small, atleast the longer she stays in, the better maturity her internal organs have. so thats what they are aiming for. im still VERY obviously upset and sad and want the best for her.. my GD one hour testing in saturday and hopefully i get to meet the neonatologist team on saturday and take a tour round the NICU. and then my next growth scan is on monday at 6pm. 

to me , every passing week at the scans is a next stepping stone. monday i will be 30 weeks and will feel much better than i do now, even though i know that 30 weeks still means she looks and measures that of a 28 weeker or something..

anyway, im just trying to take my mind off it, but it wont work., im getting my c-section plan ready and my bags packed to leave in dh's car.

so thats that for an update. nothing better, nothing new, atleast shes not in distress which is what i care about most because then we can leave her in there.

sorry some of you are worrying about LO'S movements, if it makes any of you feel better to contact your midwives about the same to put your minds at ease, then thats what you should do ! xxx

waitress, glad youve been pampering yourself, sounds lush.. xxx 

angelique, leeze, pinksparkle, :hugs: i feel you on the tired front, although i seem to always wake up every morning with a constant headache that dosent settle, ouch!

Pielette, brilliant list !! seems like you've got everything ready


:hugs: to all of you, it makes me feel so nice to read the posts, and have your support ladies.. pray for me and bubs xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Thank you for updating us ... im so relieved that your both ok and there are no signs of distress...and everything is crossed that it stays that way until you are 34 weeks! Keep us updated xxx

Preethi have you thought of a name yet? Angie i notice that you have changed your mind lots as i remember you saying way back at the beginning that you would. Happy Birmingham to Katie for yesterday im glad you all had a lovely day and i know how you feel i felt mega old when dd turned 10 in may! 

Waitress your pampering session does sound fab my hair is desperate...my roots are so bad im embarassed, its finding the time though infact im going to get in touch with my hairdresser and get her round here over the weekend...i should be ashamed of myself lol!

Sounds like everyone is getting organised.


----------



## krissi

OMG I am so disorganised I havent even thought of hospital bags yet!! Must do that may print off your list Pielette and repeat!!


----------



## Pielette

Fantastic to hear that you and bubs are ok Preethi - it sounds positive in the main, so fingers crossed you can keep her in there until 32 weeks at the earliest. I'm sure she will be a teeny tiny one but in the best hands possible. It must be so hard to keep yourself from worrying, I'd advise just trying to keep busy and making sure everything is ready for her arrival. 
Wow Emma all of that sounds fab. I'm planning on having a bikini wax next week (cos quite frankly I can't see my *ahem* bits anymore and I'm tired of faffing with it!). I might treat myself to a pedicure at the same time, I like having pampered feet but can never be bothered to do anything about it and yet again, I can't reach :haha:
Happy birthday to your daughter Angie :flower:
I feel quite tired too, my sleeping at night has been pretty crap lately. But last night was quite good, I managed to sleep through till 6 without getting up to go to the loo. What an achievement! :haha:


----------



## Leeze

Preethi - so great to hear from you. :hugs: Like the others say, the best thing is that she's not in any distress. It sounds like the medical staff know what they're talking about, and its good they want to get her internal organs as strong as possible - hopefully this would mean she'd need less care when she comes out and even though it's such a worry now then hopefully when she comes out it will be less of a worry and you can focus on being a new mum to a very strong little baby girl. 

Pielette- I have to admit I copied your hospital list yesterday and added a couple of bits of my own too!! (mainly my Kindle and some extra nightwear, just in case!!). How amazing to sleep through till 6 today!! I was up 3 times last night - grrr. I did manage to get up for a swim this morning which I'm very proud of myself about - I only did 18 lengths as there wasn't much time and I'm going pretty slowly nowadays - but every little helps!! I'm feeling you on the not being able to reach your toes - I've been threatening my OH that he's going to need to cut my toenails next time!!! That's brave, getting a bikini wax, I've always imagined that to be too painful!! Mind you, I imagine it's nothing compared to the pain of childbirth!!!!! 

Pink - I'm getting my haircut this weekend too, my hair is starting to look like a mane and I keep just putting it up and not worrying about it. But, I think it's time to get a couple of inches cut off and hopefully it will make it look better but also be much easier to manage over the next few months! 

Pink and Angie - how lovely to have older children around 10 or 11. I bet they're excited about becoming big sisters!!! Also, they sound like just the right sort of age where they can be quite helpful too, I'm guessing every extra hands when there's a newborn around is a blessing!!! 

My OH is going away for the weekend to a stag do, I'm quite looking forward to having a lazy one, seeing some friends and doing a bit more sorting/organising!! things so far seem to be progressing ok with the new buyers for the flat, they've had the survey done and are happy so far! Fingers crossed!!! xx


----------



## Waitress

Preethi - really glad to hear everything is ok so far - fingers crossed for 32 weeks and beyond :hugs:

Vanessa - I feel so much better having had a little "attention" - Just be aware I've been getting waxed down there all through my pregnancy as have been swimming etc and it hasn't really hurt anymore than normal but this time it bloody killed! Like, wanted to kick her in the head, proper hurt! :cry:

I'm doing dinner for 10 tonight - why did I volunteer? We have some family over for this wedding we're all going to and I said I'd host it. I've just done the shopping for it and that nearly wiped me out - I've still got to cook it and smile! At least its not my in-law side of the family, that would really be too much to bear.

I tried my dress on and it just about fits without making me look like a cartoon character. I'll have to wear footless tights underneath it though - its so cold at the moment and my legs are in bad shape - I've got lots of broken blood vessels and a varicose vein. Lots of people tell me how lucky I am not to be massive and then I show them my legs and they go "oh dear".

I'm off to walk my dog in the rain - I love this bit of the day the best!

Have a nice day all xx


----------



## Angelique

Preethi so glad to hear from you!!! So I read online that in some cases they are able to replace amniotic fluid, sort of like a reverse amniocentesis. Is this an option for you? 

Thanks everyone my daughter had a lovely birthday and then I promptly slept like the dead LOL. 

I know I'm stressed about some things.... I had a terrible nightmare last night, about a million different things I'm worried about. I need a pamper session I think =)


----------



## krissi

I have cankles coming :(


----------



## pink sparkle

waitress - dinner for 10 ...you deserve a medal...i struggle to cook for the four of us atm!

Krissi how was shopping what did you buy nice? x


----------



## Leeze

Waitress, you definitely deserve a medal! I'm struggling to cook for 2 at the moment!!!

Angie - good idea re a pamper session, I think we all need one!!!

Cankles and varicose veins - oh no!! I think I'm ok so far except for my belly button is seriously getting lost. Plus the bulbous blue veins on my breasts!!!! And major tiredness setting in. xx


----------



## krissi

I bought cot bedding and a bumbo seat and a cot mobile love it. Have added my 4d scan pics to my journo too!!


----------



## Pielette

Emma - cooking for 10?! These days the cat's lucky if she gets fed :rofl: (Please don't call the RSPCA on me, Dave feeds her!). How did it go?
Ooh krissi that sounds lovely. My parents bought us a Moses basket the other day and it turned up yesterday, it is absolutely gorgeous! We fell in love with it cos it's a bit different design-wise to lots of others out there.
https://www.mothercare.com/Baby-K-Moses-Basket/dp/B0031SO6L2?ie=UTF8&ref=sr_1_2&nodeId=42764041&sr=1-2&qid=1313137983&pf_rd_r=04GKTJZPEKNRD9BMRYZG&pf_rd_m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&pf_rd_t=301&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_rd_s=center-7

I booked myself in for a bikini wax and pedicure on Tuesday which I'm looking forward to - the pain of a wax doesn't usually bother me but I'm aware it can be worse in pregnancy so we'll see! 
It seems it's my turn to worry about less movement from bubs; the past couple of days he hasn't been as active as usual. Usually he can make my belly wobble like crazy for a couple of minutes but I haven't really felt much recently. He has moved and I have felt it, just not as much as usual. Books and the net tell me that from about this stage it does start to calm down and I'm trying not to worry, cos after all I am feeling him. Oh dear. I guess we'll never stop worrying will we? :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Angelique, happy belated bday to your daughter :hugs:
reverse amnio is not an option as they dont practise it here and dont think it helps as it involves inserting a catheter and theyre afraid of infections i think, its just not done here im afraid... 

wow you lot seem to be sooo organized... i have to change my birth plan now and make a caesarean one !! and pack my bags this weekend as i dont know when i might need a section !!

sorry about the cankles , i had very swollen feet and everything at the time when my pregnancy was normal, and now i dont have swollen feet or anything.. i wish i had morning sickness and all the normal aches and pains of pregnancy and i wish my pregnancy would have ended up in a normal water breaking, and normal birth experience type ones.. but unfortunately i wont be having any of those.. 

my GTT test is tomorrow and were hoping to visit the NICU and meet the neonatologists tomorrow if possible.. my next growth scan is on monday so FX'd everything goes well. xxx 

:hugs: to all of you.. waitress, enjoy getting pampered ! xxx sounds lush.. x

have a fab weekend everyone xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

pinksparkle, for names, we have thought of Gemma Louise.. and i think it fits perfectly as gemma means precious jewel.. and louise means strong warrior or fighter in french and i cant think of a better name for my LO at this point !x


----------



## pink sparkle

Pielette love the moses basket - i love the baby K range x

Preethi - lovely name and such a fitting meaning xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Krissi - i had a look love your bumper set and great pictures pretty little girl you have there x


----------



## Leeze

Krissi - what gorgeous pics!! Very cute indeed! Made me feel all emotional!!

Pielette - beautiful moses basket, how lovely of your parents to get that for you!!

Babyhopes - what a lovely name, very apt!! she's definitely a precious little warrior!!!

I'm finding it really hard to focus today, keep thinking about what food I can eat and wishing I could lie down!! I've got lots of work to do today and I'm getting through it very slowly!! Only 7 weeks to go till my maternity leave starts! I can't wait!!!! It's my best friend's due date today, I'm so excited for her!!! Oh - and I've booked in for an eyebrow shape this evening - all this talk of pampering has inspired me!!! xxx


----------



## Leeze

ps - my bump is massive today!! time for some new bump pics soon, I reckon xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

yay get those bump pics on leeze,... im getting some pampering done today as well x


----------



## Angelique

Preethi, that name rhymes with my daughters name. Her name is Emma Louise. Louise is also my middle name and my moms middle name. I like it =) and Gemma is very cute! 

I'm loving the name Rowan..... it could possibly be "the one"


----------



## pink sparkle

Angie - you make me giggle...im not going to believe you about the name until your lil man is actually here and registered xxx


----------



## krissi

I like Rowan xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

I like rowan too !! xx i love the name emma, but our friends wife's names emma so we wanted something different


----------



## babyhopes2323

today, i had my GTT, and it wasnt all that bad.. we then went to visit the hospital where i will be having my section and the best part is, after the section, you have your four day stay and they then book you unofficially as a lodger into a private room with bed, toilet etc on the same floor as the NICU and you can actually stay/sleep there for as long as you want, 24/7 even upto the day baby is discharged, all covered by insurance which i think is brilliant as its hectic to drive to and from the house everyday and most parents feel uncomfortable going home and leaving their kids in NICU not knowing whats going on.


----------



## babyhopes2323

today, i had my GTT, and it wasnt all that bad.. we then went to visit the hospital where i will be having my section and the best part is, after the section, you have your four day stay and they then book you unofficially as a lodger into a private room with bed, toilet etc on the same floor as the NICU and you can actually stay/sleep there for as long as you want, 24/7 even upto the day baby is discharged, all covered by insurance which i think is brilliant as its hectic to drive to and from the house everyday and most parents feel uncomfortable going home and leaving their kids in NICU not knowing whats going on.


----------



## babyhopes2323

sorry double post


----------



## Leeze

that's great news Preethi, sounds like if your LO does end up coming early and is in the NICU for a while then you'll be close by. Let's hope she hangs on in there for a few more weeks yet, though

Angelique - I like Rowan, what a great name! 

My OH has gone on a stag weekend and I'm having a really lazy one. I got my hair cut this afternoon and otherwise have got a friend coming over later to hang out and watch DVDs. I was thinking about doing some sorting this weekend but I can't seem to get motivated!! Maybe tomorrow .... xx


----------



## Angelique

LOL pink..... I don't believe myself till he is here and named! I've never struggled so bad with a name for a baby! 

Preethi glad to know you have somewhere close to stay near by! That's surely a little less stress for you. 

Have I just missed it or has krissi been missing for a few days?


----------



## krissi

I am still here just limited internet access grrrr!!

Just been to cinema which was a disaster!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Im having the same trouble Angie cannot decide on a girls name its driving me crazy just wish i could fall in love with one! Krissi has been around, im sure she commented on your new name x

Preethi - im so glad that you got to look around the unit and that you will get to stay so close to the baby for as long as you want and great news that it will be covered by insurance as im sure the money side of things must cause a lot of stress and worry too. How have you been? when is your next scan? x

I still havent booked my app for my hair grrr im going to chop it myself so that i have to go to the hairdressers hehe! x


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks, my next appointment is monday pinksparkle, the next growth scan .. so fx'd..
i thought krissi was missing for a bit too.. xx glad your back though krissi xx

go get pampered pink... it feels well nice.. when your preggers... when i get a massage once in a while, it feels much more relaxing than it used to pre preg.. x


----------



## krissi

Bump is getting massive now and baby is active again. Heartburn is the worst i definately wont miss that!!

Started sorting my hospital bag and have my baby shower in 3 weeks and then can buy anything elsei need feel very unprepared!!


----------



## Angelique

I'm feeling very UN prepared as well.... I wont be having a baby shower I guess... I'm a little bummed but my No. Informed me you DONT have baby showers for 3rd babies. Even if its been 8+ years and a first boy I guess.... idk I'm a little dissapointed but I can't really throw myself one. 

Krissi I'm glad you aren't missing LOL. 

I've decided I'm not leaving my house until the temps cool down..... I can't even go to the store without almost passing out. Its not a good thing. 95° today and humid as there are storms in the area. Its enough to make ya sick!


----------



## Leeze

Pink - I can't decide on a name either!! I think we're hoping when we meet her that it'll be easier to decide

Angelique - I don't get why you can't have a baby shower for number 3? Also, that heat sounds unbearable! I have to admit, I'm so grateful it's mainly been a typical British summer here so far - except for a few hot days here and there. 

Krissi - great to hear she's been very active again. Mine has been kicking away today, I love feeling her little kicks!!

Preethi - good luck for Monday. How are you feeling at the moment, I'm hoping as each day goes by it's a little less stressful?

My best friend is now overdue - I feel really sorry for her because she says she's in a lot of discomfort as the baby is really pressing down hard on her pelvis now. Mind you, she's been working right up until this week so my theory is that baby wants her to get a bit of rest before she makes an appearance in the world!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

yeah leeze, i am feeling much better as each day passes by... will be sorting my bag today or tomorrow... scan is tomorrow so worried about that.. it is so damn hot here, i dont want to leave the house either !!!

angelique, im sure you can have as many showers as you want. dont let tradition keep you down.. xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Angie how mean of them to not give you a baby shower! Like you said its your first boy...i hope they are planning to suprise you...tell everyone your planning one yourself and if they are planning a suprise they will have to come clean hehe!

Leeze i think we will be the same and just wait to see what name suits her when she arrives x


----------



## Waitress

Hi girls,

All this talk of heat is making me jealous - I have never been so cold in August in my life!

So the wedding was a LONG day... "Ooh, you're so small" "Oh, are you still doing that ridiculous exercise?" "That poor baby will be so skinny" combined with "Oh, you look amazing" and "You don't look any different to normal" (WTF?!) and 3 complete strangers making a move to feel the bump had me pretty peeved before the service even started! It was a Catholic wedding = long service so I had to pee twice during it and was starving by the time we got to the reception. The meal was pate, lobster and then chocolate mousse so couldn't eat any of that, the vegetarian option was goats cheese so couldn't eat that so (I am not proud of this) my husband took me to Mc Donalds straight after the meal and I had a Big Mac! It felt so good! 

My cousin is due 6 weeks before me and she is pretty big and has been told her baby will be early so she is thinking maybe 2 weeks or so. Her husband got completely smashed at the wedding and passed out in the foyer at about 7.30pm and she got so irate she started early labour and had to go to hospital. (They managed to slow it down - just heard from her so she is fine) but she is thinking her marriage is over - her husband has a history of not knowing when to stop. If that was my husband I would have KILLED him!

Am exhausted today - got back really late and still in my PJ's at 10.30am. Naughty! 

I hope everyone is doing good today - good luck for tomorrow Preethi :hugs:


----------



## pink sparkle

Preethi - good luck for tomorrow - fingers crossed lil one is still happy and stress free in there x


----------



## pink sparkle

Waitress your poor cousin..i hope shes ok...men and bloody drinking! I would have had to go and eat something too so i wouldnt feel guilty about it at all. People should think before they speak if they dont have anything nice to say they shouldnt say anything at all! xxx


----------



## Pielette

Glad to hear you're feeling positive Preethi and love Gemma Louise, that would be beautiful! The more positive you can be in your mind the better. When is your next check-up?
Ooh Angie I love the name Rowan too! Shame about a lack of baby shower, I thought I didn't want one but it's been mentioned a couple of times by my friends and I realise I kind of do. Maybe drop a couple of hints? It's not about presents or anything, I just love the idea of a girly afternoon with all my closest friends and my mum. 
Emma that's awful! Your poor cousin! I'd be raging if Dave did that. If you can't depend on your husband or partner when you're carrying your child, and expecting to give birth fairly soon, when can you? Shame about the food as well, I'm not happy when I don't have something I can eat.

Well I've just had my second hypnobirthing session and feeling really positive :flower: I'm listening to scripts every day and some of the stuff we've been learning is so interesting. Plus I've had a thought, and weird as it is (cos I never ever wanted this beforehand) I'm thinking I might quite like a home birth. I always thought I wanted to be in a hospital, but now I'm thinking that way, I will be as comfortable as possible, I will definitely have a pool and there won't be any danger of anyone taking it from me, and I will have a midwife who understands exactly how natural I want the process to be. Plus I can then go and sleep in my own bed afterwards!
Dave is quite open to the idea as well so I'm going to do a bit of research into hiring a pool.


----------



## Leeze

Waitress - what a day!! No wonder you had a Big Mac!! I have to admit to having a Burger King last weekend at the train station when going to visit my parents as there wasn't much other choice. First time in absolutely years but needs must. What a shame for your cousin - glad she and baby are ok but what a difficult time to be thinking about ending the marriage. Random people leaning over for a bump-feel - not acceptable in my book!!!! GRR. And what makes people think it's ok to pass lots of remarks about your size - that really gets me going too. Well done for getting through it and you deserve a lazy day today!! Xx

Preethi - that's great that you're feeling a bit better. I dunno if you've checked out the premature babies section on BnB but I was having a nosey in there the other day and reading some of the inspirational stories about the brave mums and their strong little babies - seems to be from a couple of threads that they're saying that 27 weeks somehow is the magic number and any babies born after that time have a VERY high chance of no long-term health risks or complications. Good luck tomorrow xx

So, I'm having a tidy-up day today!! Ahem, well - I've done 2 loads of washing so far and am just about to make a big pot of lentil daal (yum) - but I've got a big list of things I want to tackle. I've even washed the cats bed - he'll probably hate it as it will smell all clean but I'm even extending my little bit of nesting instinct (that I'm forcing out) to include him too!!

I hope everyone's having a lovely Sunday. xxx


----------



## Leeze

Pielette - great that you're getting really into the hypnobirthing and good luck if you go for the home birth option!! I'm not brave enough for that!! Sounds great though if you can get a midwife who really understands and you can be confident about their ability and support. My local hospital has a birth suite where you can opt for a more natural birth with birthing pool, birthing chair etc -but it's near enough to the maternity ward if you decide it's getting too much!!!! I think they've got 6 suites so I'm hoping on the big day they won't all be full!! xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

Waitress, glad youve enjoyed your big mac, ive been addicted to mcdonalads this entire pregnancy.. its not been healthy, ive had ,more kfc's and mc donalds than i would like to admit !
sorry for your cousin, i would have gone absolutely mental. i cant believe she went into early labour because of all the stress.. 

Pielette, my next appointment is tomorrow.Great youre enjoying your hypnobirthing, its sounds amazing !! thanks for all the wishes ladies,

leeze, i have been visiting the premature section everyday, and am happy to read positive stories, it does do good for my morale. 

today, were just going to the mall to pick a few bits for the house and all this talk of mc donalds has me craving for more.. arrrggghh just might have to give in and have one.,. although here in dubai theyve got this delicious mc arabia chicken which is basically arabic bread with sesame seeds, two pieces of grilled chicken (healthy option) lol tomatoes, lettuce, onion and mayo.. its simply fabulous,.. and i am a cheese addict and always end up asking for three slices of cheese in my sandwich. so i may just indulge tonight |!


----------



## krissi

I have been addicted to mcdonalds cheeseburgers too its the salty cheese that does it for me i had one for lunch earlier lol!!

Started packing my hospital bag my god we need a lot of stuff!! How many nappies are people packing? Also i want to take some formula as a back up but no idea what brand as hoping to breastfeed any recommendations?

I am getting pains regularly maybe braxton hicks or maybe just over doing it moved aload of furniture around this morning so maybe that?


----------



## Angelique

Krissi be really careful moving furniture. It can cause placenta abruption and you don't want that obviously. 

LOL the big Mac at the wedding cracks me up.... when my older sis got married she was so hungry after her looooooong Catholic service my dad got her a big Mac and we have a pic of her standing in her wedding dress chowing it down. 

I admit I haven't had any McDonald's I'm not crazy about it. But for several weeks I was hooked on Wendy's fries and chocolate frostys. 

As for me I'm struggling with what I now think is a muscle spasm in my neck. It sure hurts a lot. And I can't tip my head to look up. Or to the sides. Nothing major but uncomfortable. I'm also having a lot of pelvic pain. It feels like someone is prying it apart by the end of the day. I'm starting to wonder if I'm suffering from spd. Cuz it feels like it. Still not much to do about it, just deal I guess. 

I really want a baby shower and like I said I'm pretty hummed I'm not having one. But none of my friends would put one together and I feel selfish asking.... oh well.


----------



## Leeze

Krissi and Angelique - please both take lots of care if you're getting pelvic pain, get other people to do lifting/moving for you 

Angelique - what about if we did an online baby shower for each other on here?!! Like maybe all think about something we'd like to share with the group - maybe an inspirational quote, or a relaxation technique, or a link to a positive birth story/video, something like that? I know it's not quite the same but it would still be a way of marking to ourselves and each other how special this time is and share something meaningful in some way. What does everyone think? We could even agree a day/weekend to do it on so we do it around the same time? xxx


----------



## Angelique

Leeze I like that idea! =)

As for moving.... I'm not moving a thing. Heck I even gave up vacuuming LOL.


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey angie what about we all write on your wall asking when your baby shower is? Maybe someone will see and do you one? x

I keep moving furniture...gonna stop now after thinking about placenta abruption! eeek!

Baby has been so active today really on the go all day....maybe i will get some sleep tonight now!


----------



## krissi

Girls i know we all have each others numbers are we going to nominate someone each to text so they can update the thread when the time comes?


----------



## Pielette

Mmm McDonalds... haven't had any in ages and now craving one!
I like the idea of an online baby shower :flower:
Thanks Leeze, yes we're pretty set on it now, it will be a home birth! I've found an NCT recommended home birth pool so we're going to order that. It seems it's actually cheaper to buy them rather than to hire them, which seems odd to me but hey :haha: I've told my mum what we've decided and she was pretty scared by the whole notion (she's going to be there as well as Dave) but I think she's got her head round it now and she's on board with our decision. My hypnobirthing practitioner has told me that home birth midwives are also a lot more understanding of the wish for a completely natural birth and that's the mentality I have, so I'm really happy with my decision.

Krissi I hope you're feeling better - I find that moving stuff about does make me feel a bit 'off' after a while! We finished painting bubs' room yesterday and I'm really pleased with it. I agree, we need to sort out how to alert each other when the inevitable happens! 
Hope all is well with everyone. I've just dropped my car off for its MOT and praying it gets through with no problems, I could do without paying out money on the car!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Lovely idea about the online baby shower ladies.. although i was meant to be having my actual shower this month, i wont be having one at all now because dont really feel like celebrating, infact weve stopped all shopping, because it just dosent feel right given my situation.. 

sorry krissi and angelique about all the pains, i hope youre taking care. xxxxxx

just wanted to update, we got to meet the neonatologist today, and he was very nice, we are very comfortable with him, and we got to see the NICU unit as well, it was sad to see that 8 out of 12 beds were full of babies,.. one was only 900 gm, we didnt get to go inside, but had a look from the outside.. 

this evening at 5:30 , i have my growth scan, so thats in three hours.. i will be going to stay at mums after that for two days, so will try to update from there.. hope youre all doing well. x


----------



## Leeze

good luck today Preethi, we'll all be thinking about you and your LO

Krissi - that's a good idea re each nominating someone to text when the LO's come. OMG - it's starting to feel so much more real now.

My OH and I were talking through hospital lists last night and it suddenly became VERY real!! I was a combination of very excited and quite nervous too!!!! For those of you who already have children, do you think it's less nerve-wracking when you've already got children? I just know that my life is going to change forever, I think I'm prepared for it but I also can't quite imagine what it will be like until it happens!!! xx


----------



## Angelique

Leeze I know for me, having another one, with the age gap, is almost having a first again. I'm starting from scratch and its scary. Scary but exciting. I guess the advantage I have is I sorta know what to expect, as a daily routine and such. 

Let me tell you.... what I'm looking forward to the most is getting my body back! Not that I'm not enjoying the experience, but I'm ready to not be exhausted and I wanna get back to working out and feeling like myself again 

I like the idea of texting everyone when the time comes, but irk if that would work for me as I'm in the USA.... can we still do that? Cuz I'd love to be included. 

Oh and as for a baby shower.... I told my hubby that he should mention to his sister that nobody is planning to give one.... and see if she will. She did one for my sis in laws 4th baby and 1st boy. I hope that's not selfish.


----------



## Pielette

I've wondered that too Leeze, I guess for you Angie it must feel a bit strange, going back to the beginning again! I feel a little overwhelmed at the thought of being a mum - not in a bad way or anything, it's just a massive change.
Ooh good idea on mentioning it to hubby's sister! And as for the texting, surely if we put the right code in front of the number it would be fine? 

Just ordered my birth pool - very excited now! :happydance:


----------



## Darling

Hi girls!
I've never been a huge fan of peanut butter. I like it well enough but I can take or leave it. My husband on the other hand is a lifelong addict! Ever since the second trimester I have had THE worst craving for peanut butter imaginable! Now I adore rare steak and blue cheese but no.. its the peanut butter that's driving me wild and I suspect it might have something to do with my husband scoffing it right next to me!!! You begin to feel my pain I'm sure. Then imagine my overwhelming joy when I stumble across this article from the Food Standards Agency! 
https://www.food.gov.uk/safereating/allergyintol/peanutspregnancy. 
They've actually changed the guidelines and we're allowed peanut butter ladies!!! Woooohoooo! All my Christmases at once! So I got up like a loony and literally ran to the larder cupboard praying for a jar of crunchy peanut butter and very nearly wet my knickers in excitement when I found it! Which is how it slipped out of my hands and smashed all over the floor!!!! Aaaaarrrgghhh!!!!!! Feck!! :-(


----------



## Leeze

Angie - great idea re getting your SIL on board for the baby shower!! You deserve it! Funny how it feels like starting from scratch because of the age gap, I bet a lot of it will come back naturally though.

Pielette - I've got that feeling too, that it's going to be overwhelming. I hope mostly in a good way but I also know I like my own space and independence so I think there's going to be a big adjustment too. I know it's what I want more than anything in the world too though so I'm hoping that I'll be so happy becoming a Mum that there won't be much space for worrying or missing being so independent!!

Darling - I wish you'd said about peanut butter before, I read that quite soon after getting the BFP that it was ok to eat peanut butter or peanuts unless there's a history of nut allergies in your family. I've been eating loads of it!! Sorry to hear you dropped the jar!! Have you become more clumsy since being pregnant - I have, I keep dropping things and it's so annoying particularly because picking things up off the floor is not that easy any more!!!

I'm so tired again today, I nearly fell asleep on the bus home!! I've got 2 more weeks at work then a week off, then 4 more weeks till my mat leave starts. I am practically counting the hours!!!!! xxx


----------



## Darling

Leeze - yes I am a bull in a china shop! Lol. Well that's what's changed. I get hayfever and dh gets hayfever and asthma so previously I was told to avoid it now I can eat it with wild abandon! I feel some peanut butter cookies coming on! How are you doing? X


----------



## Leeze

mmm - peanut butter cookies - might have to make some of them myself!!!

I have a bit of asthma too but strangely it seems to have improved since being pregnant. Also, I haven't been ill at all since being pregnant and I normally get at least 2 colds every year. I hope I'm not speaking too soon on this one!! 

Mostly I'm in good spirits at the moment, except feeling really tired and a bit fed up with having to work!! My OH and I were listening to some relaxation and visualisation exercises last night that the hypnotherapist gave us. I got a fit of the giggles at one point but mostly they're great. Trying to get "in the zone"!!!! xx


----------



## Darling

Shhhhhh!!! Lol

Is anyone else needing the loo all the time?


----------



## krissi

Yes me me!! Every half hour and hating keep gettin up in the night!!


----------



## pink sparkle

I know how you feel Angie - i had an 8 year age gap between dd and ds and it was like doing it for the first time again. I was so much more relaxed with him though but maybe had age on my side second time round. I wouldnt say im more/less nervous about birth etc but it is kinda nice to know what to expect and also i used to worry that i wouldnt know if i was in labour and now i defo dont have that worry lol...i will know! im a little anxious at how i will cope with a two year old and a newborn and more than anything im worried about being in hospital and not being at home for my ds who is a real mummy's boy. Will be sad if he gets brought in to visit and then dh has to take him home....oh my i could cry now thinking about it. 

I love peanut butter - although i cant really eat it as it gives me awful heartburn which is bad enough without eating things that make it worse.

Pielette great news about your homebirth plans sounds amazing have you checked out the homebirthing section on here? A lady i talk to in another thread is part of a homebirth hopefuls group x

Funny enough i didnt wake up at all in the night for the toilet...sometimes i seem to go once or twice but not as bad as when i had ds. I woke up really early this morning feeling very very sick was horrible..not sure what caused it..maybe the heartburn.

I might go out at the weekend and start buying a few bits to pack for my hospital bag. I want to find the t-shirt that i gave birth to ds in and i want to wear it again ..hope i still have it x


----------



## Leeze

I've been up 4-5 times a night to pee this week! Crazy. And I've got cracked bits of skin inbetween my fingers which is think is from washing my hands so often because I'm going to the loo all the time during the day too. Nice. 

Pink Sparkle - we're going out on Saturday to get everything else we need for the hospital bag - feels very exciting!! My OH was really getting into it too when we were talking about what we need and he's going to keep a little bag at work with his stuff in - just in case!!! That's really sweet that you're worried about your ds, let's hope he enjoys being a big brother!! Will his little baby sister bring him a present when she comes? I've heard this can help!!! 

My friend had her sweep yesterday (she's now 4 days overdue) - so the baby hopefully will come in the next few days!! How exciting! xxx


----------



## Pielette

Mmm peanut butter, I love it too! Never used to, when I was a kid I found it too cloying but now I love it. I've been eating nuts and peanut butter like they're going out of fashion! I'm also a huge fan of nutella at the moment too. Slathered on ryvita... Yum!
So sick of getting up in the night to go to the loo, I never get an unbroken night's sleep anymore. And what with being really uncomfortable my sleep is just not good these days. Really missing sleeping on my stomach! In all honesty I'm really looking forward to getting my body back, and now I'm starting to get so excited about meeting my little man. Roll on 8 weeks time (ish)!

Ooh exciting about your friend Leeze, my God she must be fed up poor woman! Secretly I'm hoping for about a week early, that would suit me down to the ground.
Thanks pink, I am so pleased with my decision and Dave is too. Everything we've learned from the hypnobirthing has taught me to be positive and relaxed, so fingers crossed! I have checked out the home birthing section on here and there are some lovely ladies on there.

Well I had my bikini wax and pedicure earlier - oh my God it hurt like merry hell! I've had bikini waxes before which I found uncomfortable but not painful, but this was definitely not the case today! They're right when they say it hurts more when pregnant. But really glad I had it done, makes me feel a lot better about myself and she did a lovely job. Hopefully will be able to get away with only one more before bubs arrives. My pedicure was sooo nice, it was just the treat my tired feet needed! 
So how's everyone doing? Preethi are you and bubs doing ok?


----------



## Leeze

hee hee - Pielette, funny that you're hoping for a week early. I was originally but now I'm thinking on-time or a week late would be ok so I get to have a rest when my mat leave starts before the LO comes!! I really miss sleeping on my stomach too, and my back! I hate sleeping on my side - keep waking up with a dead arm or feeling really sweaty because I'm snuggled into the body pillow with my OH on the other side of me. (not to mention the regular leg cramps and getting up to pee!)

Nutella and ryvita sounds good. I used to love peanut butter on top of digestive biscuits, I might give that a go. Or what about nutella and peanut butter together on top of a hob-nob oaty biscuit. Mmm - I think I might need to get me some of them at the shops soon!! xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

im sorry ive just had 3 pages to read and cant remember everything all of you have been talking about. xxxx


hope you all are doing much better than i am !! xx

afm, had ,my scan but it wasnt a growth scan, just a doppler scan to check the blood flow from baby to brain and baby to placenta, all looked good, growth scans are done every two weeks and doppler scans to check blood flow every week.

i had a massive scare today absolutely no movements except for one and had to go in to get checked.. my lovely doctor, got a call from the nurses about my ctg, and even though it was normal, he came into the hospital at 10:30 at night even though he dosent work in that hospital, and did a scan for me and said dont ever feel stupid for coming in, your case is so high risk that even if you come in twice a day, we would have to check you.. and he looked at baby, she looked fine etc, but he said lets draw the line at 32 weeks, i will speak to your other doctor about it as well, seems like september 1st or 2nd - 32weeks + 4 or + 5 seems reasonable to have a caesarean as its better to get a small baby out than leave a small baby in and deliver when its distressed,. i was shocked at hearing this because that is only 2 weeks and two days away !!! i cant believe he says i might have to have my baby in two weeks and two days or so.. he also asked me to come in on thursday for a complimentary visit and scan to see how baby is doing as with my levels of fluid and size of baby etc, he wants to keep constant tabs on me, and basically i have two doctors working on me because my ob gyn is leaving the hospital i was seeing him at , and joining this clinic with another high risk doctor and they are running this business, but will deliver their patients at a different hospital. my ob gyn is contractually bound to his old hospital until the 31st of august and so wont be able to operate on me until then, but if i need the surgery on the 30th or before then it will be his new partner who would be operating on me so both are working together on my case.. its all come as a shock now to know that i will mostly be having my baby at 32 weeks which is anywhere from the 29th of august - 2nd of september.. im not sure when,. but will let you all know when i get a fixed date.,. im scared, anxious and worried that my journey being pregnant ends so soon and that baby is going to be 8 weeks early..im worried for her, but it might be better for her out of my womb if shes not growing inside, i dont know.. i will get to know more details soon, but for now, this is whats happening.. and i dont have a c-section date yet, but most likely theyre looking at 32 weeks. i dont know what to feel.. xxx


----------



## Angelique

Awww Preethi I'm sorry! I know its a shock, and very scary, but know that they are right, it is MUCH better to deliver a small baby than potentially wait too long and have her in distress. Plus you will have the added benefit of knowing she is doing well because you will be able to see with your own eyes and wont have to stress about counting kicks and worrying about that. I know several women that have delivered around 32 weeks. The chances that she will be just perfect are so high! And just getting into the 30+ week milestone is awesome. Another thing.... technically 37 weeks is considered full term so REALLY if you wanna be optimistic she will only be 5 weeks early =) 

Here is my advice.... go out now, buy the smallest premier clothes you can find. My baby girl We 6 pounds and we still had to do it. My moms neighbor had to buy doll clothes for her baby who was 4 pounds. Get tiny binkies. And nipples If you plan to bottle feed, all so you don't have to worry when she is here. Even of she will still be in the nicu she will need them for a while when she is home. 
Be optimistic, know you are well cared for and focus on how exciting it will be to see her beautiful face! 

As for you.... the BEST thing I can recommend after a c-section as I gear up for my 3rd... get a support belt. Like you would wear in late pregnancy that is elastic and will fit tight after surgery. It really really helps with the pain of the incision. Also any time you hold the baby, for several weeks after, lay a pillow in your lap under her. It will help. And last, walk, as soon as they will let you, as much as you can stand. It helps get your "plumbing" moving again, cuz let me tell you, being constipated after a csection is extremely painful. 

I know its a little early, but it never hurts to be prepared. 

Know we are all here for you!


----------



## Angelique

Preethi this site is neat...

https://www.preemieparenting.com/birthstories/pp157.htm


----------



## babyhopes2323

Angelique thank you so much hun for all the advice , I won't be buying any preemie clothes yet because she won't be wearing any in nicu and they're giving us the breast pump stuff from the hospital I do have my own but they're sterilizing them and I will be staying in the hospital until she comes out so will be using their equipment!

Thanks for the belt advice I will be looking for one and packing my hospital bags asap!

Xxxxxxxxxxxxx thanks wow you're havin your 3rd !!!! You must know the entire procedure well. Does the spinal tap hurt??


----------



## krissi

Preethi I am so sorry hunni but it seems you are being well looked after and at least you have a bit of warning so you can at least be a little prepared.

I am hating sleeping on my side as well but every time I go onto my back I need a wee!! I was up 4 times in the night again as well as one time needing to be sick because of heartburn! My cousin lent me a body pillow yesterday which I love and is oficially my new best friend but Paul is not so thrilled that I will cuddle up to the pillow and not to him! Tough he got me in this mess lol!!


----------



## Angelique

Nah it isn't too bad... they put a numbing solution on the area first, and in my experience having them hold your knees to your chest while they do it is the most uncomfortable part. Like they can't see the large bump between the knees and chest LOL... but really, its over in a flash and the anticipation is worse. 

That's good that they will provide things for you... sounds lime you have a great place to deliver. And the belt really does do wonders, a really great nurse showed me that trick the day after my 1st. Though to be honest I had my 1st section after 52 hours of labor and a morphine shot 30 minutes before my spinal.... so I didn't much care what they did by that point as long as they got the baby out and labor stopped LOL. I was told that at one point I offered to Make the epidural man cookies for making the pain stop LOL. 

In my opinion csections are the way to go LOL. But then labor for me was hellish. 
If you have more questions about what to expect feel free to ask. And if you want to add me on Facebook to reach me easier that works too. I'm missing a few.of you guys on there. 

Anyway... you will do great... and so will your little princess


----------



## Darling

Oh Angelique that's really good advice!  xx

Preeti - So sorry you're having to go through this. It must have come as quite a shock but Angelique's spot on and just think, you'll be seeing your heart's desire in the flesh very soon! :hugs:


----------



## Angelique

LOL krissi, I get up at least 4-6 times a night and I stop liquids at dinner time. Ugh the loo is my 2nd home! I need to get a body pillow, but I already have 3 pillows I use but hey what's one more if it miss me comfy right? As for Paul I agree its his fault you are uncomfortable right hehe


----------



## pink sparkle

hi ladies im part of a group on facebook (all the ladies from another thread on here) it works much easier and is set up as closed so no one else has access to it...maybe we could consider doing that? x

Preethi - wow in two weeks she will be here...try not to worry they wouldnt deliver if they were putting her in any danger but remember they are doing it for her own good, like angie said you will get to see her everyday and wont have to worry whats going on inside you...try and think of the positives and keep focused on seeing your beautiful baby. A celebrity over here just took her baby home the last couple of days, he was born 10 weeks early and spent 5 weeks in icu. Was in a papers yesterday that hes now home and well. I know it must be sooo hard for you hun thinking of you xxx

Well another day of feeling like crap no sleep becuase of no room because of ds in bed with us again and he was awake for ages in the night think hes teething. Im going to stop writing about how i am as i must be borin everyone to tears moaning lately! I hope i feel back to normal soon getting fed up!

xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks pinksparkle, I take it you are talking about Danielle lloyd yeah I read that too xxxxx

Yeah there is hope but it's much more the anxiety and worry and sudden truth hitting home u know that in two weeks I'll probably be having my section ! Xxx

Sorry you had a tough nite xx hope u get some good sleeptonite !


----------



## Leeze

quick hello from me

Preethi - I can understand you feeling shocked and worried, but like the others say it will be amazing to actually meet her and visibly see her progress everyday. Also you won't be worrying about if she's kicking or not or or wondering if she's in distress inside you. :hugs: - don't forget, we're all here for you

Krissi and Pink - I feel you on the not sleeping. I seem to be getting up between 4-6 times a night now. That's with my snuggly body pillow too. I am so uncomfortable. I get leg cramps, numb arms/hands, sore neck, need to pee, too hot - etc etc. I feel like I'm starting to get used to it but I still hate it!! Actually, the bit I hate most is that I still need to go to work and have to keep functioning as normal. It wouldn't be so bad if I could have more lazy days!! Does anyone feel like when the alarm goes off in the morning they could easily sleep for another 2-3 hours? I think this is sod's law - I'm in my deepest sleep when it's time to get up but restless and grumpy for most of the rest of the night!!!

Good idea re facebook group, btw

Catch you all later, got to go to work now - GRRRRR

XXX


----------



## pink sparkle

Yeah danielle lloyd..lol i dont know how much news you have over there about over here hehe! 

I pretty much give up on the sleep front....with being fat and uncomfy and ds not sleeping though ....still ive resigned myself to the fact that it will probably be a few more years until i get a decent nights sleep! 10 weeks(ish) and i will have a baby waking me up too...omg its going to be fun! I said to dh this morning oh well i may as well get used to it now! i think im feeling worse because of feeling under the weather too.

Leeze i remember how hard it was to have to go to work, i was ok in the mornings then as i would go to sleep mega early ...like 8pm when i was expecting ds. but by the end of the work day i would be ready to collapse! Its the same now and ds doesnt nap either so i cant really 'do nothing' which is rubbish...wish i had a babysitter was thinking of putting him in part time nursery come september for a couple of mornings give me a break and give him some independence...but we will see and not sure if we can afford it either.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Pink, my husband is english, and yup, im all aware about british celebs, the crazy ones too like jordan aka katie.. lol and all the WAGS , the clanceys, the rooneys, and the rest of em, im a keen follower, although i think some of them are just a joke.. again referring to jordan. x

sorry all of you are not sleeping well !! xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Id agree with you there about them being a joke! I would have said Z listers had i of known you kept up to date with our 'celebs' lol x

Talking of trash - xfactor and celeb big brother starts this week...im sadly pleased as tv lately is rubbish!


----------



## Pielette

Wow Preethi it's all moving very quickly. I can totally understand why you're so anxious and nervous, but it will be so good to be able to see your little girl and know that she's making progress. That's amazing though, in about two weeks you're going to become a mum! I like Angie's thoughts on her kind of being 5 weeks premature rather than 8 :flower:
I hear you all on the not sleeping thing. I woke up at half 4 needing the loo and that was pretty much it for the rest of the night. And thanks to all the loo trips I too am now suffering from really dry hands, having to slather them in hand cream. 
I am sadly very very excited about the X factor, I love it! To be honest I kind of control the TV remote so Dave has to put up with all my trash TV :haha: Can't say I've ever been a fan of big brother though, that one will no doubt pass me by like usual.

I'm off to see my fellow pregnant friend from work this morning, she's about 5 weeks ahead of me so must really be feeling it now!


----------



## berniegroves

Hi ladies, 

Sorry i haven't been on for ages, i've been feeling a bit rubbish and so have been a bit anti-social. 
i will come on later today and try to catch up on everything that has happened in the last few weeks and then do a proper post replying to everything and doing an update on where i am etc. 
I hope you are good, speak to you later
x


----------



## babyhopes2323

Z listers :haha:


----------



## Angelique

I just "woke up" from a might of not sleeping.... my problem is not feeling fat cuz my bump is not large at all, I have the opposite problem, its all in my back and hips.... and my hips and pelvis hurt so bad I wanna cry when I turn over..... then when that eases up from laying down half way through the night my DH is happily asleep and snoring like a chainsaw. Ugh!! 

Anyway.... I'm not sure who y'all are talking about with your celebrity talk. But I know We have more than enough trash TV here. But one show I love that's on in the daytime is called the doctors. Its funny and very informative about a lot of stuff! I used to never watch TV since I was always working. 

Anyway its about 7am and since I'm awake now..... I'm gonna try for a few more hours now that hubby is headed to work and wont be snoring next to me


----------



## babyhopes2323

i do know the doctors.. i love it.. its about the three doctors who actually read out problems and letters and explain stuff right... produced by dr phil, but its travis who is the main speaker.. love that show !


----------



## Leeze

hee hee - X-factor - I love it too! Especially the ones at the beginning that are totally tone deaf and think they're the next big thing. Mind you, I always wonder why their friends and family don't tell them beforehand and why they let them go on national TV - that feels a bit mean! My OH claims to hate it but I can normally get him quite into it, and before I know it he's asking me which one we're going to vote for!!! 

I'm looking forward to watching more trashy TV when my mat leave starts, I'm starting to gather together some trashy box-sets to lie in bed and watch in those last few weeks. Can't wait!

Bernie - good to see you on here :hugs: 

I'm also wondering where babylove is - we haven't seen her on here for a while!! Hope she's ok

I just ate 3 crispy cornflake cakes and 2 flapjacks, now I'm feeling a bit sick!!!!


----------



## pink sparkle

My oh the same Leeze i make him watch my girly programmes, the american shows in particular and he always ends up getting into them lol! 

I havent watched the last couple of big brothers although i did watch celeb big bro last year when alex won ...i really enjoyed it actually (omg im admitting that lol!) 

Ladies enjoy your tv as much as you can as i only ever have childrens programmes on now...not that i let them sit in front of it all day but its constantly on and if i turn it over i get tantrums from the 10yo or the nearly 2yo! Disney Junior gives me nightmares lol! x

Leeze very jealous may make some cornflake cakes mmmm!


----------



## Angelique

Yep! That's the show Preethi, although not so much reading questions anymore... and they are adding Jillian Michael's who is amazing and to me the most motivating fitness person I have ever seen. I can't wait to be able to do her workouts again! Do you guys get the biggest loser over there? I'm also hooked on a show called the ghost Whisperer. Funny cuz I never used to watch TV lol


----------



## pink sparkle

I watched the ghost whisperer i think the first series but im so far behind with it now and cant get back into it. 

I love lots of american shows One Tree Hill, 90210, Criminal Minds, Nikita, Vampire Diaries, Brothers and Sisters (so sad its finished!), Teen Wolf...i could go on and on and on lol! I wish we had sky1 atlantic as they look like they have loads of good series on there. We have biggest loser and we can watch biggest loser usa on living too, i havent watched it though, did watch the last uk series was pretty good would love to go on it hehe! x


----------



## babyhopes2323

angelique, we get all the shows you are talking about, and pink all of what youre talking about too... lol we might be in the middle east but we have over 200,000 expats in dubai and most of them are british/american/canadian and our tv 's got pretty much everything, eastenders, coronation street, doctors, holby city, biggest loser, E! News (celebrity channel) everything xxx

i like watching the doctors, oprah, etc.. too


----------



## Darling

pink sparkle said:


> My oh the same Leeze i make him watch my girly programmes, the american shows in particular and he always ends up getting into them lol!
> 
> I havent watched the last couple of big brothers although i did watch celeb big bro last year when alex won ...i really enjoyed it actually (omg im admitting that lol!)
> 
> Ladies enjoy your tv as much as you can as i only ever have childrens programmes on now...not that i let them sit in front of it all day but its constantly on and if i turn it over i get tantrums from the 10yo or the nearly 2yo! Disney Junior gives me nightmares lol! x
> 
> Leeze very jealous may make some cornflake cakes mmmm!

Lmao! Oh ain't that the truth?!!! We pay for Sky only to watch kids tv! We don't watch much tv ourselves. I couldn't tell you whats in tbe charts but I know most of the kids tv themes by heart!


----------



## Angelique

Oh my goodness I loooooove criminal minds!!!! Its sick and twisted but I still love it LOL. And I love biggest loser and NCIS. In fact I'm about to watch criminal minds in my recliner because I really am struggling to walk.... each step I take is excruciating


----------



## krissi

Morning girls I slept all night with no loo trips except my stupid boss text me at 3am... WTF I was so mad!!
Still I feel better for not having made a dozen trips, still I guess the constant getting up is good practise for what we have to come!!

We have Pauls daughter this weekend and really looking forward to it have loads planned and fingers crossed the reports for the weather seem good! I know I will be exhausted by the end of it but its the first time we get her 2 days in a row so Paul is looking forward to it to and I am excited about doing family things.

My bedding bale arrived yesterday and I love it!!

Had my 28 week blood test thing yesterday, my god I hate blood tests and I got the woman who used to be a receptionist that has trained as a blood taker and she really hurt me. The lucozade made me feel drunk yuck!! Has everyone elses results been OK?
Mid wife for me on Monday and then the appointments are fortnightly... its getting close now!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

ugh krissi, i hate the lucozade as well.. its horrible.. although im glad the drink i got this time was cold and not warm atleast, so it was bearable.. but only just..

glad you have a nice weekend planned !! xxhope everything goes according to plan..

AFM, i have my scan and ctg in two hours.. this is with the doctor who said we should draw a line at 32 weeks and get her out.. im anxious and hoping to get some more answers.. so will update soon when im back x


----------



## pink sparkle

I havent had my results back from 28 week bloods but would imagine that they only get in touch if theres a problem so fingers crossed i wont hear anything. Great news about the bedding bale and hope you have a lovely weekend with paul's daughter coming to stay x

Preethi - good luck for for your appointment fingers crossed you get the best possible news xxx

Angie - i love criminal minds the series we were on has just finished..cant wait for the new series to start..fingers crossed it comes back here. At the end of the last series JJ has just returned after they faked one of the agents deaths (cannot think of the name). It seemed like things may really change in the next series ...i hope not as i love it the way it is! You will have to tell me whats going on..im so impatient...mind you i have tv.com where i always read up what will happen in advance hehe! x


----------



## Pielette

Good luck for your appointment today Preethi, hope all goes well.
Well done on making it through the night krissi, as ever I wasn't so lucky! I seem to be in a pattern now, I wake up around half 4, quarter to 5 needing the loo and then sleep for the rest of the night is pretty crap. Dave made me laugh this morning, he said bloody hell we need more toilet paper already, you go through it at a rate of knots! :haha:
No I don't hear anything from my blood tests either, I assume if they're fine I just don't get notified. It's funny, I used to have a real phobia of blood tests. When I was a kid I had one blood test which was awful and ever since I've been petrified of them. But lately I think I'm starting to lose the fear - the nurses who do it at my hospital are so good at it, which is why I refuse to go anywhere else to have it done.
I'm having lunch with a friend today which I'm looking forward to, then I embark on a manic weekend! Tomorrow night we have birthday drinks in London with one of Dave's friends. Then Saturday morning I have my usual spinning and training, then up to Bedfordshire for a 55th birthday barbecue during the day. Then off to a party Saturday evening, and a family picnic on Sunday. Going to be absolutely knackered...


----------



## pink sparkle

I dont have a prob with needles or blood tests the only thing i dont like is seeing how much blood they take makes me feel queasy and light headed so just make sure i dont watch. Dont like seeing the blood after either in the vials (think thats the right word). 

Pielette you do have a busy weekend ahead ...sound like fun though x


----------



## Leeze

good luck today, Preethi :hugs:

Krissi - that sounds great to have such a good sleep but how annoying about your boss texting you at 3am. What's that all about? GRR!!! I had a bit of a better sleep last night (only got up 3 times instead of 5!!). Makes a difference though! Have a lovely weekend with Paul's daughter - how old is she?

Pielette - just reading about your weekend is making me feel tired!!!! I'm very impressed with all you've got planned. We're going to have a fairly quiet one, the plan is to go out "hospital list" shopping on Sat morning and not do much else with the weekend! I'll see if I can motivate myself to do a bit more sorting out of the junk in the flat but that will be about it.

Angie and Pink - you've both got me in the mood now to watch some good crime drama!!! I think I might need to check out Criminal Minds. Has anyone been watching The Killing, it's on in the UK at the moment on Thursday evenings (is a US series though). I think it's great, that's the main thing I'm watching on TV at the moment. 

Did anyone watch Twilight last night? I think some of you have already seen the films - I've never seen any of them before. I did enjoy a lot of it but thought it could have been better - the 2nd half was much better when more of the action started!! 

Feeling snowed under with work at the moment, but only 26 working days to go after today!!! Whoop whoop!!! xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

Pielette, your weekend plans sound amazing, youve got so much going on.. !! have lots of fun !! xx

i didnt have my scan, it was just a CTG - non stress test, all was ok, from now on ill be having two appointments weekly, monday scans and thursday ctgs.


----------



## Angelique

I'm so frustrated!! I can't get through to my Dr office and I need to talk to them! I swear something is not right.... Bubs is not moving like he should, when he does move its weak, and my bump has gotten smaller.... 3 people have commented on it. Plus last night I thought I was leaking fluid and I'm in so much pain it scares me. I'm dizzy and just don't feel well. Idk what to do!


----------



## Darling

Angie when in doubt ring the maternity ward at the hospital. If you feel something is wrong better to be safe than sorry and that's what they're there for. I hope you're ok. Try not to worry in the meantime. Keep us posted.:hugs:


----------



## Pielette

You've got to get to hospital Angie, you need to be checked out. It could easily be nothing but you need to know! Can you get yourself there, can anyone take you?


----------



## babyhopes2323

Angie, get yourself to the hospital, there is no point in simply ringing them, im not saying anything is wrong, but if youre not well and youve got a bad feeling then atleast for the sake of your peace of mind, youve got to go in, please update us soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Oh angie i hope your ok hun like everyone else has said get yourself to hospital asap big hugs and update us asap! lots of love xxx


----------



## krissi

Any news angle?


----------



## Leeze

I agree with the others, Angie. I hope you were able to go to the hospital. Always best to get checked out xxx


----------



## Angelique

Sorry.... I've been sleeping as mu change as I could this afternoon. I finally got through and got dismissed by a nurse who insisted it was sciatic nerve pain. I've had 2 babies, I know what sciatic pain feels like. I tried explaining and she just said I have to live with it. And as for the leaking feeling she said it couldn't be fluid because its not constant. And she said the feeling bad was part of pregnancy. 

I can't go to the hospital unless I'm really sure because my insurance is so bad. So by staying down I feel a bit better. I have no appetite most of the day. Then get so hungry it hurts. 

Sorry to complain, I just feel helpless


----------



## babyhopes2323

Angie.. that sounds horrible, i cant believe they would dismiss you like that without actually checking you.. they should have checked you for fluid loss doing the swab test as a precautionary measure. this is not right.. ! and dismissing you off for your pain.. i wouldnt put up with that !!! 

your insurance may be bad, and i know you'll feel wary of going to hospital all the time, but regardless, they shouldnt treat you like that at all !!!
im so mad for you !!

hope youre feeling better now though.. xx keep us updated.. rest for a while


----------



## Darling

Hey Angie - I'm guessing that you're feeling pretty p*#sed off this morning. Its very unprofessional of her to dismiss you out of hand without checking you over. As a third timer she ought to have credited you with more sense. Get a second opinion hun. Sounds to me like she was trying to reduce her workload! Hang in there honey. X


----------



## Darling

Sorry Angie, it occurs to me as well that sciatica is not that common during pregnancy. Its often confused with pelvic girdle pain and as for the leakage, surely she was under a duty of care to rule out amniotic fluid completely not immediately assume its mild incontinence! If you haven't already get hold of your doctor or midwife because that nurse seems worrying negligent and I'm sure most health professionals would rather check you over. Is there anyone you can call to come and lend a bit of support? Hope you're ok.  xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Angie you poor thing - if you still feel the same today try and contact your doctor direct or speak with another nurse i think we forget how lucky we are over here not having to worry about insurance xxx


----------



## Pielette

This worries me too Angie, I'd try to get a second opinion. Can you get hold of a doctor's appointment, or another nurse? Even if she did think it was nothing, she has a duty of care and should have checked you over. Saying it's probably not amniotic fluid etc is not a good enough response, if she hasn't checked you how would she know for sure?
Really hope you're feeling a little better.


----------



## Angelique

Darling.. yea you are right about how I'm feeling. In fact it set off all my emotions and I ended up melting down last night. But thankfully it actually helped some. My mom and sis have been great. My sis has delivered with the same doctor and she suggested that if I start feeling really crappy again or feel the leaking feeling again to wait till the office closes and contact the on call doctor. And not deal with the nurses at all. But she said she was shocked cuz she had a ton of problems and they were always great to her. 

I really appreciate your support. Feeling badly tends to make me emotional and it helps to have you guys too! I didn't sleep a lot, but I'm staying down today and not doing anything. I'm not feeling too bad for now. Better than yesterday. 

Darling yes, this is absolutely pelvic girtle pain and not sciatica. Enough sometimes that I'm afraid to take a step. Sometimes it eases up, usually after a good night of rest, and its afternoon before it acts up badly again. 

As for leaking... who knows.... I did some reading and it could be cervical fluid, since it hasn't happened again... and if so that's normal. But I would rather be checked. 

Anyway. Thanks again ladies. You are the best.


----------



## Darling

Angie - sometimes its good to let it all out and it helps other people to remember we are only one human being doing the best we can. Pelvic girdle pain is bloody awful! I sympathise one hundred percent! I had it in both previous pregnancies and I remember be afraid to leave the house. I think giving the on-call doctor a shout is a good idea but really these nurses should not be practicing if they're incompetent! Its so irresponsible.


----------



## Leeze

Angie - that sounds very annoying - not a very satisfying response from the medical staff!! Hope you're holding up ok. I agree with the others - let it all out here, we're all here for you. I read somewhere recently that if have any leaking then one thing you can do is smell it (not very nice, I know!) - but apparently it's often a bit of urine rather than amniotic fluid and smelling it can help you tell. Take care xxx


----------



## Angelique

Thanks guys. Leeze I actually did read about smelling it... and I did and it has a sweet smell to it. I stayed down today and feel much much better. Still sore but not anything like I was feeling. So I'm gonna stay down and hope it stays like that.


----------



## Leeze

good you're feeling much better, Angelique. Definitely sounds like resting is the best plan at the moment. I hope you're being taken care off :hugs:

we're going out hospital list shopping today!! I'm feeling excited. And I only woke up once during the night last night - a miracle!!! Still feeling tired but a bit better than usual

speak soon xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

enjoy hospital shopping ,leeze, i finished most of mine yesterday just a bit more to buy today, xx

angie, good idea, hope youre resting well xxx if its sweet smelling, please get to see your ob gyn for a swab test to confirm xx


----------



## Angelique

Hi ladies.... been a little quiet here, I spent the day making sure my kids had school clothes ready. They go back Tuesday I can't believe summer vacation is over! I'm really gonna miss having them with me all day. 

Another day staying down for the most part, and I feel OK, still hurt but not as bad. Did a little local shopping but only for an hour. Its really too hot to go out till the sun is down. 

I hope everyone is doing good


----------



## krissi

Had pauls daughter for the day yesterday and i am totally exhausted!! We went to a maize maze which was 6 miles long i really thought that might be where i was going to be giving birth as i didn't think i was ever getting out!! Got her again today so another long day ahead!!


----------



## Angelique

My goodness I'm insanely grumpy today!!! I can't wait for the hormone roller coaster to stop!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Angie, hope you feel better soon xxxx im suffering from crazy constant headaches that just wont stop !!

AFM i am 31 weeks today, but i dont have a date yet for my section or anything, it could may well be at 33 weeks, they havent committed to me, or given me a date or said anything. getting the baby out at 32 weeks was a suggestion by one of the doctors, but today i have my dieticians appointment as my sugar levels which are supposed to be 95 or less at the GTT, came out at 99 and though my ob gyn considers it normal, he thinks i would benefit from a visit to a dietician.. and my dh agrees even more because of all the crap i eat lol.. 

so today at 4pm, i have my dieticians appointment, and then at 5, its the much awaited growth scan.. i am soooooo anxious and at the same time just want to get some answers and an idea of when they think they might deliver. 
my sister is planning to come around the 28th of august for a week - 10 days and is hoping that she can be there for the birth if it happens around that time.

we're then going out for dinner with a couple we met at the antenatal class, as we keep bumping into them when we go shopping lol

wish me luck ladies.. keep me in your prayers.. hoping baby has gained enough weight and is growing.. xx


----------



## krissi

Fingers crossed hunni for the growth scan. What time is it UK time? xx


----------



## Darling

Good luck Preethi. 

I'm getting daily headaches atm and the dreaded SPD has reared it's ugly head again. I'm seeing a midwife at 4pm this afternoon (first time in five weeks!) to check me over and check baby's position. 

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Leeze

morning everyone

Angie - I feel you on the hormones, I had a bit of a shouting fit last night at my OH for very little reason. Luckily he's pretty easy going and stayed really calm!!!

Krissi - that sounds like lots of fun with Paul's daughter - good for keeping you fit too!!! 

Darling - sorry to hear about the SPD, it sounds really awful. I hope you're not having to do anything too strenuous. I'm seeing the midwife this afternoon too, for the first time in 4 weeks. 

Preethi - good luck today, let's hope your LO has grown enough to keep them happy and she's nice and safe in there. It's great you're getting checked out so often though. And how lovely that your sister is coming to visit.

I'm working from home this morning - always a luxury and I'm going to try to do it a bit more often over the next few weeks because work is really taking it out of me at the moment. My friend started her contractions last night - very exciting!!!! She said for the last 2-3 weeks she's been really struggling because of the size of her bump and feeling like her legs aren't strong enough to carry the weight. This is a bit scary to me because she keeps pretty fit - mainly through running and yoga pre-pregnancy and then through swimming and yoga during pregnancy. I'm going to try to be more active myself, I've been swimming about once in the last 3 weeks and otherwise have done very little. It's so hard!!! xxx


----------



## Waitress

Hi Girls,

Just getting caught up - hope you're ok Angie and feeling better and I hope your SPD abates Kara - I don't know too much about it but I've heard its pretty horrid to handle.

Preethi -hope all goes well today. Fingers crossed she has grown enough for them to leave her there a bit longer.

We've had lots of visitors this past 10 days which was lovely but also exhausting given I am now feeling very different. My bump seems bigger and tighter and I'm not sleeping well at all - keep waking up with a pain in my left hip and getting a bit short of breath which is apparently the baby getting bigger and pushing against everything. I was so knackered cooking, changing beds, ironing, cooking even more etc and still trying to keep myself moving about and doing my exercise. We have 2 lots of visitors this week for overnight stays and then my DH and I have agreed we are not having anyone come to stay until Christmas - including his parents so yee ha! No more MIL coming to stay till then. I find it really stressful having people in our lovely new home, I just want them all to bugger off! One lot that came this weekend stayed over in a room where I've been hiding the gender specific clothes that I have bought for the baby and despite them being a very good friend, they ignored my request not to look in the wardrobe and discovered what we are having. I was so upset and still am. It was our secret and I don't want anyone else knowing - certainly not finding out on their own without us telling them. Boy I was mad!:growlmad:

We start our NCT classes tonight so I am looking forward to that. Then I have the midwife on Wednesday. My baby has been doing some really frenetic movements over the last week or so - at times it feels like it is just rolling round and round and punching and kicking non-stop for about 30 seconds at a time. Its really weird to feel - is anyone else getting that?

I hope everyone else is ok
:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Krissi, it is at 2pm, uk time xx

Darling, ive got splitting headaches everyday , constant ones that wont go away.. its really getting to me.. i feel for you xxx sorry about the spd.. good luck at your appointment x

How exciting for your friend leeze, hoping things go well for her xxx

Waiting, sorry youre not feeling to well.. and how annoying of your visitors to do that with the wardrobe !! x enjoy your classes and goo luck at your appointment xx


----------



## Leeze

Waitress - that is a bit off that your friends did that! I'd be annoyed too!! re baby kicking/moving - mine's a bit like that too. I can easily go 2-3 hours without noticing anything - then there's about these 10 min bursts where it feels like she's practising some complicated football kicks and it feels like my belly is shaking and some of the feelings within this can easily last 10 seconds or so - like she's trying to kick her way out or something!!! And then there's other times where I just feel the occasional feathery little flutters. I think I've been feeling hiccups too in the last few days, where there's quite constant and steady little bubbly feelings that feel a bit different from kicks. that's very cute too!! so exciting!!!

xx


----------



## Darling

Leeze - thanks hun. I've had SPD before and its not nice but its bearable atm. That said I have to waddle down to see a mw this afternoon so I may be suffering a bit later lol. Don't worry Leeze every pregnancy is different. Her experiences won't necessarily be your experiences and if so, it all comes to an end. 

Preethi - I've had the same in previous pregnancies too and it turned out I was anaemic. I wonder if more iron would help us? 

Emma - its one thing to be a nosey parker but quite another to admit it! Lol. What a cheek!


----------



## pink sparkle

Hi everyone, 

Preethi - hope your scan went well, thinking of you and praying that your lo has grown well since the last scan...look forward to your update, the meal sounds nice hope you hit it off with the other mummy xxx

Darling - ive never suffered with spd heard how awful it can be ..really hope it eases for you and doesnt get any worse xxx

Waitress omg i would be furious if my friends had done that, like mega furious! Do your parents know? I cant believe a so called friend would do that and admit it, at least they didnt lie about looking though x

Krissi - sounds like you had fun with pauls daughter x

Im doing ok feeling a bit better compared to last week, have more of a cold now but my chest feels lots better. Ordered by bumper/quilt set today from mamas and papas...way more than i wanted to spend but fell in love with it at the shop on saturday..didnt want to impulse buy and tried to look on ebay for a cheaper one but not much luck there so thought so it! Just need to get ds a new bed now so i can have the cotbed back and get it all ready. Still got bits and bobs to buy ...mainly for me now and want to get the baby clothes washed and packed...aim is to have bag packed by 35 weeks. Angie ive been shopping for school uniform too, still need to get shoes, tights and school bag and pencil case etc. Waiting until the last minute for the shoes though which will prob be a nightmare!

Still havent picked a name...i still love the name Lydia although no one else has given me great comments about the name x


----------



## krissi

Had midwife earlier i have anemia but no gestational diabetes so good and bad. baby is only measuring 28 weeks so very upset about that, i know its not really bad but horrible to hear she isn't growing properly i feel like my body is letting her down x


----------



## Darling

Krissi - me too. Measuring 28 weeks and I'm 31 tomorrow. The midwife did not seem in the slightest bit concerned although I was a little surprised (especially since I've been eating like a horse!) and said it was absolutely fine and has scheduled my next appointment for three weeks time. Anaemia is extremely common in pregnancy. I've had it in both previous pregnancies and all it means is that you need to increase your iron intake because your baby is getting the nutrients and you're not. :hugs:


----------



## Darling

Saw midwife girls and baby is head down! Yay! No more transverse discomfort for me!  xx


----------



## Leeze

hi everyone

Darling - my baby is head down too!! my midwife didn't measure me today actually so I don't know if I'm measuring small or big or whatever. I have put on 10 kilos though siince getting the BFP!! The thing I was happiest about was that my glucose results came back normal from the blood test, even though they were high on the urine sample the last time. Mainly I'm relieved because I have been eating quite a lot of sugar, chocolate, ice cream etc. 

Krissi - I agree with what Darling said - be good to eat more iron-rich food or maybe take a supplement? Also, I've heard quite a few women on here have been told they are measuring a week or two weeks small - I don't see how they can really tell that when everyone is so different. Sounds like a good reason to eat more cakes, I say!! I think if they had real concerns they would ask you to go get more checks done.

Pink - sorry to hear you're still not feeling well. hope it clears up soon. sounds like you're not letting it stop you from pressing on and getting prepared for the LO - good for you!!

Well, we're pretty much 75% of the way there now - girls!! how amazing is that? 

My OH is hoovering right now, what a lovely sight!! I'm clearly "too pregnant" to be doing anything as manual as that!!! :haha:

Preethi - I hope all went well today, update us when you can

:hugs:


----------



## Darling

Krissi what I should have said is that they won't be concerned because we still have a good two months to go. With my little guy, he was measuring a week small about a fortnight before my due date. The mw sent me to the hospital but it was just that he had engaged. The point is they won't worry because there's plenty of time yet.


----------



## pink sparkle

Any news from preethi?

i think the measurements are a load of old poop! I had a growth scan and my lo was measuring a little under what she should be ....then a week later my mw measured me and told me i measure 3 weeks big..i was like wtf! she told me im having a huge baby..i was just like whatever!!! Got another growth scan at 34 weeks so will see what they say then, even growth scans can be very wrong.


----------



## Angelique

Leeze you described how my baby moves perfectly! My baby was head down, I know he was, but he has spent the last couple days turning head up. I can feel his head by my belly button and feel his feet really low. 
I'm curious for my appointment on Thursday to see how I am measuring, my belly only comes to my belly button.... and has for weeks. Like 6 weeks. So I'm curious if they will say I'm measuring small. 

Darling I'm very curious as to whether the pelvic pain I have is spd. I wouldn't be at all surprised. Even if its not, I sympathize with you. 

Anyway... I'm gonna go crash... I have had a crazy day, spent all day at the school preparing for back to school night. PTA served hotdogs chips and drinks for a dollar, and me, being PTA president got to organize It all. I don't mind really except that when a company screws up an order somehow its all my fault.... I was a little frustrated tonight. Then after the school activity, I had my nephews birthday party, and came home to 2 loads of laundry piled on my couch!! A gift from my hubby I guess. 

Anyway.... goodnight all


----------



## Angelique

Ok.... still awake.... Laying in bed... can't sleep, this may be tmi but I just got up to pee (again) and my urine is seriously dark, like yellowish iced tea.... now, I drink quite a bit, not all water, some milk and juice. I did have a Pepsi today but just a cup full. I've never seen it dark Like that before.... I've seen it a dark gold color, I'm curious if any of you have experienced it or know.... I don't seem dehydrated my skin isn't dry, and my skin bounces right back when I do the pinch test... what else could it be?

Oh and has anyone else lost their appetite? I get hungry, then go to eat and eat just a few bites and don't want it...


----------



## Darling

Angie mine's the same and was tested yesterday - all fine. I shouldn't worry about it. Just drink more water if you're concerned. Just a thought but do you think it's possible that what feels like head and feet is actually bottom and fists? Because I know mine is head down and I regularly get the feeling of head-butting up in my ribs (bottom) and trampolining on my cervix and bladder (hands/fists). I was so pleased to hear baby is head down as he was previously transverse and I said I suppose he can still move around again and the mw said yes but that at this stage once they get their heads down they usually stay.


----------



## Darling

Stinking headache goes on and on.. Grrr! Woke up to pee at 3am and couldn't get back to sleep. Laid awake until after 6am. I'm shattered and have a friend coming over today so I'll be on Operation Mad Clean-Up this morning and I volunteered to bake a cake! Why do we do this to ourselves. I just want to curl up into a little ball and sleep until my headache's gone. SPD gone and hopefully won't reared it's head again if I don't overdo it. Xx

How's everyone else feeling today?


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi Ladies, 

been having the worst worst headaches for the last three days, not been able to do anything.. went to my scan yesterday, baby has gained weight from 1045 - 1345 in the lat two weeks, so im very happy, and is definetely growing , but on the small scale (measurements) doctor is very happy with the blood flow and the heart and the fact that baby is not in distress and wants to buy one more week, so still taking it week by week, but for now, she is doing fine !! xxxx

i hope i will be able to update from the hospital.. doc says he dosent see me getting to 36 weeks b ut after yesterdays scan, he has hopes of 34, but says there will always be a time where we say, lets draw the line and get baby out, but he has hopes of 34 weeks xxx

Im so happy for all of you that your babies have moved head down.. must be amazing xx

Pink, sorry youre not feeling well, lydia is a nice name !!xxx

I hear you all on feeling upset about the two week behind measurements, but apparently babies grow at different rates and mine measures two - three weeks behind on certain measurments, but then again ive got issues and complications.. im sure bubs is growing fine, just know that scan measurements are not always accurate. xxxxxxxxx

Darling i dont know if im anaemic but my headaches have been better after taking two paracetomols every 6 hours. xx try doing that .. my doc says its fine 

have a great day ladies, im off to stay at my mums today as dh is off on a business trip tomorrow and will be back but late at night.. i have a ctg non stress test on thursday. x


----------



## pink sparkle

Ahh babyhopes so glad that lo has gained nicely and docs are hopeful that you will get to 34 weeks now, must be such a relief for you xxx

Im having a do nothing at all day...maybe slowly work through the housework etc but mainly lounge on the sofa doing sod all!

I ordered by mamas and papas bumper and quilt set, more money than i wanted to spend but my mum persuaded me to and shes so sensible with money...said just do it...its your last baby indulge a little....so i did! I need to get a junior bed now for ds so that i can have the cotbed back for lo. Last thing i want now for her nursery corner in our room) is letters spelling out her name. Thanks babyhopes for the feedback on lydia...hubby said yesterday that he really likes it too it just others who have said its awful and thats exactly how they worded it 'awful'. 

My lo has been very very active the last couple of days but i cannot work out what part is what..never been able to in any pregnancy either. Last appointment baby was head down fingers crossed she stays that way x


----------



## Waitress

Hi Girls,

Glad to hear your baby is growing well Preethi. Good news!

Sorry to hear you are feeling crappy Kara, I hope you get to bake your cake though and maybe some nice time with your friend will help you feel a little better. Don't worry if you can't be aR**d though - we had visitors here with their kids on Saturday and I was halfway making some cookies when I just decided I couldn't be bothered and chucked the dough in the bin. I'm going to be a terrible mother. 

So the NCT class was interesting. The woman that takes the class did a great preamble on there being no right or wrong way to give birth, everyone is different etc etc and then proceeded to spend 2 hours saying things like "the way they do it in the US is wrong" and "The best place to give birth is Holland" (helpful, not!) but once I got over that some of it was really quite interesting like the combination of hormones getting you ready for birth and keeping adrenalin to a minimum until its time to push etc etc. The couples all seem a nice bunch of people and thats the main reason I'm going - to meet people. It turns out I am 4/5 weeks ahead of everyone else in the class and all the other mums were saying "I can't wait till I'm as far along as you"! All of a sudden I am the most pregnant! When did that happen??

Angie, I have definitely lost my appetite which is totally freaking me out because I love my food! Now I'm finding that I'll just eat whatever is there and even then not very much of it. I used to be hell bent on finding EXACTLY what I wanted to eat but now it just seems like such a hassle and I can't be bothered. This is not good and I want this phase to pass asap!

So will hopefully find out which way my baby is lying tomorrow. Last night I thought it was hanging out of me it felt so low and today I can feel two hard things up near my right rib. I have a fear that its getting stuck head up :shrug:

Have a nice day everyone

xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

Pinksparkle, yay for the shopping !!! glad you had a good time x

Waitress, glad you enjoyed your NCT classes ! good luck for your appointment tomorrow. x


----------



## Angelique

Preethi that's really great news about your baby! I'm so happy for you! 

As for me, I'm fairly sure he was head down, Just because the kicks by my belly button were SO strong, and now its all moved honestly I think he is moving in a circle cuz I can feel him sideways again this morning, I can actually feel him turning and it feels so very strange!! 

Almost sleepless night last night, now I'm getting kids ready for 1st day of school.... kinda sad as I will miss them. They are such good kids and help SO much. But they are So excited. Anyway... I'm off


----------



## Leeze

just a quick hello as it's late and I've just got home. been out for some vietnamese food with friends. I'm not feeling as hungry as I normally do but I'm still eating quite a lot because I just love food and find it difficult to resist!!

Preethi, great news that your LO has grown so much and isn't in any distress. That would be amazing if you could get to 34 weeks xxx

Darling - that's rubbish about not being able to sleep, hope you get a good night sleep tonight 

Waitress - that's funny about you being the most pregnant one at the class!! we've got our first antenatal class on Thursday so I'm looking forward to that!

My friend finally had her baby today - she's very cute and my friend is completely in love with her!! I can't wait for that feeling!!! xxx


----------



## Angelique

Well.... nesting has officially started for me today... I went psycho with the vacuum LOL I vacuumed every corner of my living room hall and kitchen scrubbed the kitchen floor, shampooed the hall and living room, and got a ton of laundry done. By clean up time after dinner I was hurting but happy LOL. 

Strange new symptom for me today.... Bubs must be on a nerve or something cuz my right leg is on fire.... from the groin area and hip almost to my knee is burning and tingling.... kind of how it feels after a hard workout, or at least that's how my legs feel after a hard workout. Usually I take ibuprofen but I hope tylenol does the trick for me tonight. I'm assuming tylenol and paracetemol (sp) is the same thing??? 

Anyway today was a bit emotional as girls went back to school, but they had so much fun I couldn't help but be excited for them. My air conditioner went out today. Luckily hubby's boss let him take a long lunch to come home and fix it. It Was 97 degrees here, which equals 36.1 Celsius and tomorrow is supposed to be hotter and record breaking hot. I am really looking forward to fall and mild temperatures. 

Hope everyone else is doing good, I off to try to sleep


----------



## Darling

Angie - my daughter starts school in a few weeks and its an emotional enough time without pregnancy hormones lol. We'll be shopping for her uniform this weekend. :-(


----------



## pink sparkle

I love nesting...the only time i enjoy cleaning! When i overdo it now Angie my legs ache so bad too just have to go to bed and put them up. Last night i was getting real bad cramps in the night they hurt so bad! Glad your girls had a great first day back at school. Dd goes back in just over a week, shes looking forward to it too. Oh Darling how lovely your dd starts this sept, i bet she will look so cute in her uniform i remember when dd started she looked so cute...i cant believe she is in her last year of primary school this year...time really flys! Im off to finish off the uniform shopping today shoes, tights and training bras are needed (OMG training bras!). Ive already picked up her t-shirst, cardys, skirts and socks.


----------



## babyhopes2323

congratulations to your friend leeze.. !! xx

just a quick hello as ive got a bad headache and about to veg on the couch all day xx

Hope you all are feeling better xxx


----------



## Darling

Preethi - Paracetamol doesn't shift it. It sort of fades in and out but I always seem to wake up with it and its always there in one form or another. Thankfully its not severe atm just annoying. Glad to hear you're getting some relief.


----------



## krissi

I have been getting these very odd sharp pains in my cervix area it feels like pumpkin is trying to stamp her way out has anyone else had this or can tell me what it is pretty please!! xxx

I may be a bit distant for a bit as having a few personal problems (can see in my jpourno too depressing to type twice) but anything mega important I will ask the lovely pink sparkle to update you on. I will be popping on but just not posting to much, just need a few days to chill xx


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies! How are you all?
I've had a manic few days. It was my brother-in-law's 40th birthday at the weekend so we were at his for a party on Saturday night, then family stuff all day on Sunday. Thankfully managed to get out of drinks on Friday night - I was bloody knackered and Dave was hungover (the wally had far too much to drink at a work do on Thursday night :haha:). So we begged off which was much appreciated by me. Then yesterday and the day before I was at one of my friend's houses, she has two little girls so it was lovely to spend some time with them.
Well it's GCSE results day tomorrow which means I'm feeling rather nervous, I'm praying my class did ok but you never can tell, and I really hope the results don't let the department down. It's silly cos I know there's no point in worrying about it, what will be will be (and already has done), but I always get like this just before the results come out.
I don't know about you ladies but I feel huge, the past couple of days I've looked in the mirror I've thought oh my God. Bubs is really in a pattern now, I don't feel him during the night anymore but he seems to go a bit mad between 6 and 7! Then he'll settle down again, won't feel him till mid-morning and then later on in the evening. I've no idea what body parts I'm feeling though, I have no clue. I'm pretty sure he's mainly diagonal across my bump (if that makes sense) but I don't know whether he's head down or not. I'm always feeling kicks/punches against my left hip these days and he's getting so strong it's taking my breath away and making me say ouch!

Congratulations to your friend Leeze! How exciting, I can't believe it won't be long till we're all contemplating birth!
Glad to hear your NCT class was good Emma, I'm so looking forward to ours! We start on 5th September and I'm really looking forward to meeting the other couples, I hope it gives me an opportunity to make some friends. And of course I'm looking forward to finding out more info :flower:
So glad to hear bubs has grown some Preethi, that's fantastic. Maybe you'll be able to get to 34 weeks which would be amazing. Your little girl is a real trooper!
Pink and Angie, I too have gone a bit nuts on cleaning. I can't seem to leave it alone, but it does make me feel so much better to survey my nice clean flat. 

Well I've realised I've never done a bump picture, and since I got Dave to take a couple of pics at the weekend here goes!

https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x66/VanessaCH/DSC_0249.jpg


----------



## Angelique

Pielette you look adorable!!! And I LOOOOVE your dress!! 

Krissi I hope everything is OK.... remember we are here if you need us!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Pielette you look fab hunni xxx

Krissi - thinking of you hun, you know where i am if you wanna vent some, I get the pains your describing, like a stabbing pain? Got them with the other two aswell found they got worse and worse towards the end and the day i went into labour with ds i had so many i could hardly walk! Take care of yourself though hun as stress is not good for you and bubs xxx


----------



## Leeze

feeling exhausted again - and it's late - so just a quick one from me

Krissi - sending you big hugs honey, just remember we're here if you need us xxx

Pielette - what an adorable bump pic and a lovely dress, you look radiant!!! Fingers crossed your pupils will get good results

So lovely to hear about those of you with children going back to school - must be an exciting time in your households!! 

My OH and I are going to stay with some friends in Bournemouth this weekend, I'm really excited! They've got 3 boys aged from 2-7 and they're lovely kids, we'll be having fun on the beach!! xx


----------



## Pielette

Thanks ladies, it's quite nice to have a couple of bump pics cos we've literally taken none! I don't want to look back on my pregnancy with no photographic evidence!
Hope you're ok krissi, like the others have said we're all here if you need us. 

Well the results are in, and we've had our best year yet! Very very relieved, my head of department is very happy and I can relax now and stop worrying about it. Dave seems bewildered as to why I care so much but I have put a lot into that job and it does have a place in my heart, even though I don't intend to go back.

So how's everyone doing?


----------



## Leeze

ugh - I've just found out the weather forecast for Bournemouth this weekend is 17 degrees and raining!! Time to pack the wellies and waterproofs I think!! August in the UK - what summer? Mind you, I have to admit this year I'm grateful we haven't had too many really hot days as it feels more bearable. Angie and Preethi - I feel for you when it's relentless heat, I don't know how you do it!

Has anyone else been experiencing a super heightened sense of smell again? I've been smelling really bad smells the last couple of days again everywhere I go, and feeling quite nauseous because of it!! I haven't really had this since 1st trimester xx


----------



## Leeze

congrats Pielette, that's great news about your results! Sounds like a lovely way of ending things there to know that your pupils did well. I'm trying really hard to leave things in a good state with my job - the project I work for is struggling for funding at the moment so I'm trying to do whatever I can to bring more funding in before I leave!! Saying that, I'm counting the days till mat leave!! Only 21 more working days after today because I've got the week off next week!! Can't wait xx


----------



## krissi

Had a horrendous night, was leaking fluid and had a reddy brown discharge and pain so was sent to delivery suite for monitoring at midnight last night was there 3 hours and was having mild contractions/ tightenings, babys hearbeat kept slowing but not too badly. Was hooked up for 3 hours and then had an internal and cervix is still closed and waters appear intact. They have taken some swabs and samples to check for infection but have to go back if tightenings get worse or any more discharge.
Still getting them today but no discharge but she feels very low as I am getting spasms in my lady bits :(


----------



## babyhopes2323

Piellete, you look fab hun... xxxxx so radiant.. and congrats on your results xxx

Hope everyone else is doing ok.. xx Darling, i hope your headaches have eased off x

Krissi !!! so sorry hun, hope youre doing ok, im just off to your journal now to read the whole thing, i hope youre fine.. pleaseeeeeeee keep us updated.. my thoughts and prayers are with you hun xxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

sorry about your other problems krissi, xx always here to talk if you need us xxx


----------



## Leeze

Krissi - that sounds really scary, honey. Hope you're ok. Glad to hear cervix is still closed and you haven't lost any of your waters. I hope you can take it easy for the next few days xxx

we just got back from our first antenatal class - was really interesting, very knowledgeable and helpful midwife. All feeling so much more real now!! xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Awww Krissi - really hope things have calmed down now...I havent had my phone all day long as i dropped it this morning when making the bed and the battery flew off and i couldnt find it, felt like i had lost a limb! I had wanted to text you as well to find out how you were. Ive found the battery now so text me and keep me updated. Stress really is bad for you...try and take it easy hunny, the other stuff will sort itself out i promise xxx

Pielette fantastic news about the results, i think if you were not bothered you wouldnt be a great teacher its lovely that you want your class to do well and its even better that you have helped them achieve such great results ...i take my hat off to teachers xxx

Ive had a completely shitty evening dh doing my head in so annoyed cba to get into it all though just feeling a hormonal wreck...i even thrown a plate this evening because i was so mad and wanted to smash something...it made me feel better but i then had to clear it up haha (dont worry kids were out of the way lol!) x


----------



## Angelique

Hi ladies.... went to see the doc today... and first I have to say I feel very justified in being so angry at the stupid nurse last week. I went in and I gained 6 pounds, weird for me cuz I've not been eating much, and its the first weight I've gained. And then they checked my blood pressure which is 160/100.!!!! No wonder I have felt Soooo crappy! So doc ordered blood tests, told me to stay down and watch for swelling. Any swelling of any kind I'm supposed to call him. And I have a scan Tuesday to check baby's size. I'm measuring 27 cm, which is a little low, but where the doc says the top of my uterus is, I've never felt him move. So we are gonna check and see what's going on in there. 

Krissi I'm so sorry about your scare. And I'm so sorry for all the stress you have going on. If we can help at all please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## pink sparkle

Oh angie take it easy hunny, your bp is high. Over here you would most likely be admitted to make sure you rested and got it down. Rest and get your feet up, hope your ok and hope your scan goes well, keep us updated xxx


----------



## Waitress

Hi Girls,

Just done a quick catch up:

Pielette - you look gorgeous and congrats on your results. You should be v. proud!:thumbup:
Angie - Jeepers! No wonder you are mad. Try and stay calm though. I hope it all goes ok.:hugs:
Pink - I hear ya! My DH sort of sossed down on the sofa yesterday and I went mental at his "complete lack of regard for our possessions". He just looked at me like "You are mental". I fear he is right. :wacko:
Krissi - I hope things are getting better and Paul has some good news on his job soon.:hugs:

So my midwife appointment went well. Baby is measuring spot on and all seems good - even the head is down and the bum is up! Turns out the hard thing I've been poking near my ribs is its bum not the head so to all intents and purposes the baby is currently in the right position. Phew! My iron levels are unusually low (for me) though which she reckons is why I've been getting more tired and I have to up the iron intake and go back for more blood tests next week. 

She took a long time looking at my bump. Even she said its a very different shape to the norm (even though there is no "norm"!) I am attaching my 24 and 32 week photos so you can see the difference in 8 weeks. If i have the same growth in the next 8 weeks I am going to fall over! Excuse the crap underwear, I just can't be bothered putting anything decent on!
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks bump.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 4









32 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babyhopes2323

Angelique, no wonder you were mad, your bp is high, please take some rest and hoping your bp comes down soon xxxx

Waitress, glad to hear everything went well at the appointment.. xx your bump looks fab, nice and high !

Pinksparkle, arrgh sometimes they do get on our nerves dont they ! i can understand your frustration !

Krissi, hope youre doing ok hun.. xxx thinking about you xcx


----------



## pink sparkle

Waitress, glad your app with mw went well, you look fab! Your bump looks great, like you said everyones are diff shape there is no norm...so dont worry about what she has said x

Oh well things no better here with us today dh gone off to work i got up early to make him some lunch but he was still cross with me, ive texted him but he's ignoring me :(


----------



## Pielette

Wow Angie that is high blood pressure, it's no wonder you've been feeling so awful! Very glad it's been flagged up finally, that nurse should be ashamed. Did she check your blood pressure at the time? When do you get the results of the blood tests back?
Thinking of you krissi, hope things are improving :hugs:
Emma that's a lovely bump! And great to hear bubs is head down, that's great :thumbup: I've got no idea what body parts I'm feeling, but I'm hoping that he's head down cos I get an awful lot of movement against my hips these days.
Hope things are a little better pink, I hear you on the hormones. Would love to smash a couple of plates sometimes!

Had another appointment with my cranial osteopath this morning, my neck and shoulders are very tense, think it's from sleeping on my sides. I seem to have a permanent crick in my neck these days. Hopefully it will have loosened it all up a bit, but I may try sleeping propped up in bed against loads of pillows tonight, and see how that goes.
I miss proper sleep :cry:


----------



## Angelique

Pielette have you tried a memory foam pillow? They are amazing for sleeping on your side. I bought one and sleep really well on it. They form to fit you perfectly. 

As for the blood tests I should know by Tuesday when I go for my scan, and no the nasty nurse didn't even want me to come get checked. BP or urine or anything. The nurse yesterday was amazing and said if I even just don't feel well.... more than normal that I should call and go in for a quick check. 

Waitress you look amazing honey! Your athletics really show, and I bet you bounce back fastest of all of us. Your bump looks perfect, I'm quite jealous LOL. 
Somehow I think I have missed some posts.... sorry your OH is being like that pink, I hope it gets better, and krissi still have you in my thoughts. 

Preethi how is your little one doing?


----------



## Leeze

there must be something in the air because I was really pissed off with my OH last night and wanted to throw plates at him too!!!!! I'm not going to totally blame hormones either, although they may have played a small part in it - but if he hadn't been annoying to start with then I wouldn't have been pissed off with him!!!

Angie - hope you're ok, honey - please take care and try to take it easy if you can (I know that's probably easier said than done when you've already got a family to take care of!)

Waitress - fab bump, and what amazing growth in 8 weeks. Mine seems to be growing outwards rather than upwards!!!

So, my big news is that we finally exchanged contracts on our new home today!!! I'm so excited!! Hopefully we will complete within 3 weeks then we can get the building work started - and I can start planning the nursery then too!!!!! Woo hoo :happydance:


----------



## krissi

Hi girls thanks for the messages had a few contractions yesterday but all calmed down by late afternoon and no more bleeding discharge so that's good. my urine has come back clear so i am putting it down to stress as Paul was a git that night and went walkies i couldn't get hold of him and he was being horrible he had no idea i was at hospital until he bothered to read my texts the next day anyway i think it scared him as he has been great since. he started new job today too.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Pielette, hope you get a better nights sleep xxx

Angie, FX'D for tuesday, surely your results will be fine, and you should complain about that nurse !!! Im fine thank you and so is baby, i have my next scan monday to check for distress, not growth, growth scan is every two weeks XX and this monday i turn 32 weeks so hopefully he should tell me a bit more, but it seems like i can carry upto 34 according to doc now. x

Leeze, congratulations on the house !! xx

Krissi, so glad you are feeling better and that the bleeding discharge stopped hun, was really worried about you and wanted to text, but id run out of top up charge and couldnt go out what with all the headache ive had for three days .. just been resting with paracetemol.. im soo glad you are feeling better though and yay for pauls new job !! xxx praying for you hunxx


----------



## Angelique

Glad to hear about your new home Leeze! How exciting. Hubby and I MAY have a chance at a new place next month with 5 bedrooms and a gorgeous lawn.... keeping fingers crossed. 

Krissi.... glad Paul seems to have had a bit of a scare, sometimes that's what it takes unfortunately. But good for his new job. My hubby started a second job and now we never see him... but the little bit of extra money is nice. 
Hope the headaches ease up preethi, I'm having them too, I'm told high BP causes them. I think I may be a bit iron deficient since lately my diet consists of mainly cerial and fruit, and the fact that I'm craving a big juicy steak like crazy LOL. I just don't want to bother with cooking. Too hot, and I'm too tired! 
I did my dishes up, and had to come lay down, standing over the hot steaming sink ugh! But its pretty easy to lay down and rest with the kids back at school. Then I generally save the housework for the evening when its cooler. I'm rather enjoying the lazy days for now LOL. It was such a crazy summer its a nice change.


----------



## Leeze

Krissi - great news re Paul's job!!! hope you're doing ok, honey

Preethi - that's fantastic that there's a good chance for you to get to 34 weeks

Angelique - hooray for having lazy days, you deserve it!!!

We're going away this weekend so I probably won't be on here now till Monday - wishing you all a lovely weekend xxx :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

have a lovely weekend ladies, im off to my mums as well today.. xxx
Angie, fx'd for your new place xxx

Leeze, enjoy your weekend. xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

I went today instead of tomorrow as I had contraction type pains constantly ...it wasn't a growth scan just checked for distress through scan but baby was completely fine and baby was moving there was amniotic fluid measuring 5.3 which is better than before but then again as and when baby moves u get different measurements of fluid. So it's still low but everythings fine and doc wants to push me to 36weeks !!! Fx d fx d Fx d !! But he says that's certainly where he will draw the line and feel comfortable with it too. After today's scan he's confident that I will make it from 34 and hopefully to 36!

The contraction pains were from a slight urinary infection that I have to take pills for x 

hope you all are doing well xx


----------



## Angelique

Wow Hon! 36 weeks sounds fabulous!! Glad she seems to be doing well... cranberry juice will help with the infection as well. 

I have been doing absolutely nothing. I feel so lazy and so bored. I can't wait for Tuesday to see my little one. I hope he is doing good. He's been being very still again, and when he does that it freaks me out. Anyway. I'm feeling much better with staying down, but the boredom is gonna do me in LOL.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Yay for tuesday Angie thats like tomorrow!! 

Hope he wriggles about soon and gives mommy some peace of mind! Xx


----------



## Waitress

Leeze - great news about the house - brilliant! 

Preethi - really good news, heres hoping you have another 4 weeks. It all sounds like its going well.

Angie - lucky you seeing your baby tomorrow! I am sure he is just having a little lazy time. My baby was quiet yesterday. I got mad with my DH when we were hanging out some bedding and ended up chucking the washing basket at him. Then the baby moved a lot - I think there is something in that "adrenalin" thinking! I had to apologise, I have no idea where that came from!:dohh:

Apart from the odd bit of red mist and an achy back when sitting on the sofa (damn!) I am all good. We are going to Cornwall on Wednesday for a last holiday with just the 3 of us (dog makes 3,naturally!) Can't wait!

Happy Bank Holiday
:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Enjoy your trip to cornwall waitress.. ive heard its beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## Leeze

we just got back from a lovely weekend with our friends in Bournemouth. We even spent this morning on the beach!! Was very relaxing. Our friends have got 3 boys, they're lovely children but it reminded me again of how much hard work it can be - hats off to them and to all of you Mums who are moving onto your 3rd child this time round. 

We've got the week off work this week and are hopefully going to get some work done to the flat over the next couple of days (the existing flat, not the new one) - which will mean it's much nicer to live in for the next 3-4 months while we get the work done to the new one and also will be easier to rent out when we move. Is going to be a bit disruptive though, so I'm not looking forward to that bit!!!

Preethi, such great news that you're now hoping to get to 36 weeks - that's only 1 week short of full-term. Hopefully if you do that then your LO won't need to be on an incubator or in the special care unit - but if she does then I guess it would likely only be for a very short time. 

Angie - my LO goes through bursts of not moving much either - then when I sit still for a while she tends to move. It's so easy to get worried though, isn't it?

Waitress - hope you're having a lovely time in Cornwall

:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Glad you had a nice time in Bournemouth leeze ! Always nice to have some time off and the beach sounds lovely ! Hope you're able to sort out ur house although I know what u mean about all the extra work

My lo will still have to be in an incubator regardless because of her being growth restricted and her small weight x


----------



## Angelique

I'm gonna melt into a puddle!!!! I just spent an hour and a half at the school and there was no air on, its 92° outside and I got so hot and dizzy, I came home and am laying on my bed with 2 fans blowing!! I sooooo want fall to be here.... I'm ready for the cool air! 

Scan is tomorrow I'm very excited and nervous....idk why I'm so nervous I already saw he has all his arms and legs and is physically OK.... I guess its my pregnancy anxiety making me nervous. I'm so worried they will tell me something awful, and I can't even figure out why. But I get a lot of anxiety when pregnant. I'm always afraid bad things are going to happen. Like when carrying my first I was scared to death my hubby would be in an accident on his commute to work... idk pretty irrational, I freak my self out easily these days. So I'm sure that's what it is. On top of the high blood pressure throwing me off.... it was unexpected. Plus I need to stay off of Google, do you know high BP can cause the placenta to detach, or the baby to not get oxygen. So that all adds to my stress and worry. Ugh, I'm gonna nap now LOL


----------



## Pielette

Congrats on the new flat Leeze, that's fantastic! We'll hopefully be looking at moving in a couple of months as well, fingers crossed. As soon as it's possible we'll be out doing it, I'm determined, I can happily house-hunt with a newborn!
Good luck for the scan today Angie, I'm sure it'll be fine! I know what you mean about irrational fears, I always seem to worry that something will happen to Dave on his way to or from work. Absolutely no good reason for it other than freaking myself out. Or I worry that my parents will be in a car crash. I think bubs is in for a tough time with my worrying!
Preethi that's fabulous about getting to 36 weeks! Only one week shy of full term!

We had a nice weekend, just went over to a friend's for dinner on Saturday night and my father-in-law came up on Sunday to view some houses in our neck of the woods. Don't think he'll be buying any but it was a nice day nonetheless. Yesterday we were going to go out shopping and to the cinema, but I randomly felt sick all day so couldn't really go anywhere.
Today I've got a midwife appointment and going to say that I want a home birth. Fingers crossed I won't meet with any resistance, I don't see why there would be any but you never know.


----------



## krissi

Girls I have an update from Preethi, she has text me to say she had some mucous discharge with light blood so went home to get changed to go to hospital to be checked and when she undressed her waters broke, she is now being admitted to hospital for CTG monitoring and will be having a steroid shot. If baby appears distressed she will deliver today (3pm - 4pm UK time) if not first thing tomorrow. She has asked us to keep her and bubs in our prayers and will update if possible if not she will text me.

Preethi darling all the best I am thinking of you and sending positive vibes xxxx


----------



## Pielette

Oh my God, thank you for updating us krissi. 
Preethi thinking of you and praying for you and your little princess.


----------



## Darling

Good luck Preethi we're all rooting for you! 

Oh blimey I've commented on epidurals on two other threads one about posterior births and one on a lady's thread called something like things I've learned aling the way and this one particular girl is really picking a fight with me on both threads! What's her problem? Its supposed to be a support forum where opinions and experiences are all valid. I just fet the feeling this girl wants to have a pop at someone and today I'm the lucky winner!!!


----------



## Darling

Oh its called 'Some things I learned during labour delivery and the days after'.


----------



## Pielette

Ah yes I spotted that Kara, some people always have to turn everything into a row!


----------



## Darling

I know but why?? Whats with all the venom? Jeez I thought I was grumpy lol.


----------



## Waitress

Preethi - I hope everything is ok. Thinking of you.

Kara - just had a read - nearly made me choke on my soup! What is with some people?!

I had a similar experience at NCT last night. The group is great but the woman gets right on my t*ts! Highlights were being told to pack paracetemol in case our OH's get a headache (even my husband looked at her as if she was mad) and then I asked a question about whether we had to take some emergency formula for the baby as I'd heard our hospital doesn't give you any and if you have problems BF then you might need to get hold of some quick. She looked at me like I was dirt and said "Ask your midwife - I'm not sure you should be giving up on BF that easily". WTF?! I wasn't talking about giving up - I was talking about trying and using formula in an emergency. I had a bit of a row with her about it - so patronising and rude. I'm a bit older than the rest and not taking any of her crap but some of the other girls were a bit intimidated. 6 more classes left - my DH reckons I'll have bopped her by week 4. I reckon week 3. At least we are meeting people - I wouldn't go back if it wasn't for the group to be honest - I've learnt more on this thread!


----------



## Darling

Emma - clearly she hasn't grasped the basic principles of diplomacy and not treating everyone like an idiot. She's already annoyed you.. you're tolerance is probably about the same as mine.. da da da.. I give it two weeks! I say you'll have done well to restraining popping her one until week 3! Lol. Oh check out the thread now.. the originator has come back and kicked arse and suddenly they're not so brave anymore. Its the bullying mentality. 

Oh wow girls the first baby on our thread! Hope she's ok.


----------



## Waitress

What baby? Has Preethi had her little girl? I saw that she might be giving birth this afternoon - has it happened?


----------



## Darling

Oh no Emma sorry I didn't mean that. Just meant her baby will be the first baby on our thread.


----------



## Pielette

Wow has Preethi had her little princess?

Emma my God that woman sounds annoying! Why do people feel they have to force their opinions on you? Give me advice, sure, tell me the pros and cons of all sides of things, but don't force your opinion down my neck.
Well I just had my midwife appointment, she was positive about us having a home birth and said since I was having a healthy, low-risk pregnancy there should be no problem. She's coming to my home to discuss everything with me at around 35 weeks and explain it all. Very pleased! :flower:
Plus my little man is head down. Woohoo! So he's punching my hips instead of kicking me :haha:


----------



## Darling

Feel so sorry for the woman who started that other thread. She got p'ed off and gave those two women some sh*t which they so deserved in my opinion and now she's just been told off by the moderator because she used the term 'natural nazis'. I'll be in for it next because I just told those two women that they started it (which they did! - how old am I?) but I'm so fed up with hormonal women all judging and bullying people on here for no good reason! She's only just had a baby ffs and was just sharing her ecperiences to benefit others. Grrr! Sorry rant over.. :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Ladies hi quick update I'm hooked on iv and gtg

My waters broke at the clinic before my speculum check

Planned c sec for 7am tmrw unless baby is in distress or I have contractions

I've had mild contractions every 10 mins but hoping it's tmrw as I'd like the steroids to work for 24hrs as it should

Update soon if I canxxxx


----------



## Pielette

Really good to hear from you Preethi, and glad to hear they're taking very good care of you and bubs. Thinking of you.


----------



## Darling

Preethi good luck love! We're all thinking of you. Try and relax. You'll be meeting the most precious person in your world soon. Bless you. Hope all goes with ease. Xxx


----------



## Angelique

My goodness see what I miss by going to bed!!! Preethi good luck! You are in good hands and we are all thinking of you! Can't wait to see your little princess!! 

As for me I'm struggling with the high BP and the staying down. Its just not in my nature to be idle, and I'm trying but people are giving me crap for going to my girls Softball game last night though all I did was sit in a chair, I shouldn't be there. I can't miss my girls games. They are already struggling enough with the idea of a baby. I can't miss what's so important to them. Plus, I gave up coaching, I'm just watching. Other than that I'm down... a LOT.

Hope everyone is doing good. I'm gonna eat proper food today since I realized I ate only chocolate chip cookies yesterday lol


----------



## Darling

Can't believe I've fallen victim to women who want to take a pop at someone again! :-(


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Preethi - hope you're doing ok, honey. Looks like your LO has made a decision for herself that it's time to come into the big wide world. Glad it sounds like you're being taken good care of. How amazing that you will get to meet your little warrior very soon. Sending you lots of warm thoughts and big hugs :hugs:

Darling - I'm feeling all protective of you and want to go and check out these mean people and give them some choice words. Mind you, I've been feeling pretty emotional the last few days myself (somewhere in-between wanting to shout and wanting to cry) and normally stay away from the main boards when I'm feeling like that!! 

Pielette - that's fabulous you're going to have a home birth. Big respect to you. At the antenatal class I went to last week the midwife leading it said that in 18 years of doing home births she's only once had to administer pethidine and normally the home births are much smoother than hospital births. I'm still too much of a wimp to do it though!! Maybe if we have another one I'll give it a go next time!! 

Angelique - I say do whatever feels right with you, honey. If it feels important to be their for the girls then do that, because otherwise you might get more stressed out by not being there. But resting lots sounds good too - are there any good books you can read or some DVDs or something? I find it easier to rest if I can absorb myself in something.

So, we've got builders in today redecorating our bedroom and putting in a new carpet in the bedroom, then later in the week a new laminate floor in the living room. We'll likely be here for another 4 months or so and I want it to feel fresh and clean for the LO coming. So the flat is totally upside down today and I've locked myself in the living room with the cat while my OH has gone out to do some chores!!!

Hey, has anyone tried a bedside cot? My friends from Bournemouth said they had one with their youngest and it was much better than a regular cot because you can actually fit it to the side of your bed and it's much easier in the night for feeding etc. Also apparently some of them can be used as a regular cot too because you can move the side back up and make it a free-standing cot. 

xx


----------



## Darling

Leeze - I'm actually really upset by this. I've also had my sig edited ('edited' - it was removed!) during all of this which is very odd considering its been the same for the last 6 months! So I've lost my pumpkin buddies sig and had to re-do the one blue 'Kara is 32 weeks' one. I don't feel that free speech applies to this forum. I'm really fed up. Not one person backed me up on that thread. Everyone justs wants someone to take a pop at! Ignore me I'm upset.


----------



## Darling

Sorry Leeze - I have a bedside cot. Mothercare do them or 'pre-loved' on Ebay. X


----------



## Leeze

Darling said:


> Leeze - I'm actually really upset by this. I've also had my sig edited ('edited' - it was removed!) during all of this which is very odd considering its been the same for the last 6 months! So I've lost my pumpkin buddies sig and had to re-do the one blue 'Kara is 32 weeks' one. I don't feel that free speech applies to this forum. I'm really fed up. Not one person backed me up on that thread. Everyone justs wants someone to take a pop at! Ignore me I'm upset.

Aw, honey. I can totally understand why you're feeling upset. I do get really annoyed with this forum when people think it's ok to have a personal pop at someone and they struggle to express themselves without being critical of someone else - and then take other people's comments out of context. I just had a look over there and thought actually the OP was really helpful, I made a comment about this and about how I was surprised people aren't more supportive in 3rd trimester and already I've received a comment back about this. My response is now going to be to leave it well alone, because already I'm feeling angry about the response to that and I don't want to get into something where it does feel like people are just picking an argument for the sake of it. Sorry about your signature too, that sucks. :hugs:


----------



## Darling

Thanks Leeze. I was silly to let it get to me. My hormones and making me feel quite vulnerable and I can't walk very far anymore because of SPD pain and I'm just feeling a bit sorry for myself. Ignore me. Its these bloody hormones. It is funny though.. TTC was so supportive and that just hasn't followed through except here on our thread. So thanks. I'm just going to steer clear because I can't believe people can take offence to sych innocent comments. I was basically saying do whats feels right for you and I'm annoyed with myself for justifying myself to these people.


----------



## Pielette

Ah Kara like Leeze says, don't let these women get to you! They're not worth it. I really do think that sometimes people just fancy a fight, for no good reason. It's like when some horrible people get road rage about absolutely nothing on the road, and make you feel like crap when you haven't done anything wrong. Sometimes I feel the same, that the support from TTC doesn't really come through, although there are some lovely women around. I tend to keep away from the silly arguments, cos it seems some people will carry it on no matter how reasonable we are :hugs:
I know it must be really hard when you've got very active daughters Angie! If all you're doing is sitting in a chair whilst watching the softball I don't see the problem, you just need to know to listen to your body and when you need to take a step back. 

Just got back from my brother-in-law's, he's given us a lot of baby stuff he and his girlfriend had left over. In the process I got hit with the springy top of a baby gym (that probably makes no sense but I've no idea how to describe it), in my ribs and oh my God it hurt like hell :nope: So much so it made me cry and I felt like a complete idiot, I tried so hard to stop but it absolutely killed. 
It throbbed for ages and now I feel really sore, although I think it's a mixture of that and the fact that I am literally being battered from the inside. Is anyone else feeling like this? My ribs are generally tender now, I think I'm feeling jabs rather than kicks but it's so painful sometimes it takes my breath away.


----------



## Leeze

Darling said:


> Thanks Leeze. I was silly to let it get to me. My hormones and making me feel quite vulnerable and I can't walk very far anymore because of SPD pain and I'm just feeling a bit sorry for myself. Ignore me. Its these bloody hormones. It is funny though.. TTC was so supportive and that just hasn't followed through except here on our thread. So thanks. I'm just going to steer clear because I can't believe people can take offence to sych innocent comments. I was basically saying do whats feels right for you and I'm annoyed with myself for justifying myself to these people.

Yes, don't feel the need to justify yourself. These people don't know anything about you and are clearly just looking for a fight. I think your comments were taken out of context, even after you explained them. Also, don't blame your hormones. It's perfectly natural to want to defend yourself when you're being attacked. I'm reminding myself that people that feel the need to pick a fight often have unresolved issues of their own and I don't want to get caught up in their problems. :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Pielette - sorry to hear about getting hit in the ribs by the baby gym. I tried to snuggle on the sofa yesterday next to my OH on my side and got a really nasty jabbing pain in my ribs for about 30 seconds or so. I wondered if it was a foot maybe. I've got this strange belly shaking sensation at the moment that I wonder if it's my baby's bum moving - it feels like an earthquake happening just behind my belly button and my whole bump shakes with the movement. It's not really painful though, just a bit of a shock whenever it happens. Mind you, I still feel a bit emotionally gushy whenever there's strong movements inside me. Feels so real and so exciting!!!

Oh, and talking of gushy - I had 2 big sneezes in a row this morning and a bit of pee came out. Nice. Note to self: remember to do those pelvic floor exercises!!! :haha:


----------



## Darling

Pielette said:


> Ah Kara like Leeze says, don't let these women get to you! They're not worth it. I really do think that sometimes people just fancy a fight, for no good reason. It's like when some horrible people get road rage about absolutely nothing on the road, and make you feel like crap when you haven't done anything wrong. Sometimes I feel the same, that the support from TTC doesn't really come through, although there are some lovely women around. I tend to keep away from the silly arguments, cos it seems some people will carry it on no matter how reasonable we are :hugs:
> I know it must be really hard when you've got very active daughters Angie! If all you're doing is sitting in a chair whilst watching the softball I don't see the problem, you just need to know to listen to your body and when you need to take a step back.
> 
> Just got back from my brother-in-law's, he's given us a lot of baby stuff he and his girlfriend had left over. In the process I got hit with the springy top of a baby gym (that probably makes no sense but I've no idea how to describe it), in my ribs and oh my God it hurt like hell :nope: So much so it made me cry and I felt like a complete idiot, I tried so hard to stop but it absolutely killed.
> It throbbed for ages and now I feel really sore, although I think it's a mixture of that and the fact that I am literally being battered from the inside. Is anyone else feeling like this? My ribs are generally tender now, I think I'm feeling jabs rather than kicks but it's so painful sometimes it takes my breath away.

Aw sweetie! You alright? Ah its rotten sometimes isnt it?:hugs:


----------



## Darling

Leeze - thanks honey! :hugs:


----------



## Pielette

Thanks ladies :flower:
I just feel really worn out, so tired and bruised! This little man is so flipping strong!


----------



## Darling

Sending you a very gentle :hugs: Feel better soon hun. X


----------



## sarahincanada

babyhopes2323 said:


> Ladies hi quick update I'm hooked on iv and gtg
> 
> My waters broke at the clinic before my speculum check
> 
> Planned c sec for 7am tmrw unless baby is in distress or I have contractions
> 
> I've had mild contractions every 10 mins but hoping it's tmrw as I'd like the steroids to work for 24hrs as it should
> 
> Update soon if I canxxxx

just updating some of the threads that babyhopes posts on....she just had her baby girl.....

Just had my baby girl at 9:41pm weighing 1.5 kgs

She is doing well in nicu without any intervention for breathing and she cried as well

I'm just expressing colostrum and recovering at the moment lots of painkillers thanks xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Darling

Oh wow! Thanks for this. Bless them both.


----------



## krissi

Congrats preethi glad little one is a fighter xxx welcome to the world precious baby girl xxx


----------



## krissi

My waters are still leaking its horrible midwife says it will prob be like this til the end now grrrr plus i have thrush god i feel attractive lol!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Im so sorry for missing so much on such a day...firstly preethi congratulations sound like your lil princess is doing well, i hope that you are recovering well too, thinking of you huni, you and the baby are both in my thoughts and prayers xxx

Darling so sorry your having a rotten time on the boards i tend not to bother with them because they are so horrible and unsupportive, big hugs and try not to let them bother you they are defo not worth it xxx

Pielette - great news about the homebirth plan x

Krissi - im sorry hun i didnt realise it was your waters leaking, hope your ok are they monitoring the fluid levels or anything? Sorry about the thrush too, i think im getting it AGAIN!!! grrr im so uncomfy down below its horrible x

xxx


----------



## Darling

krissi said:


> My waters are still leaking its horrible midwife says it will prob be like this til the end now grrrr plus i have thrush god i feel attractive lol!!

Oh sweetheart that's really crap for you! You poor thing. My hormones are messing with my head but otherwise I haven't much to complain about. X


----------



## Darling

Thanks Pink. I'm cool.  Had a really good talk to my husband about my past labour experiences and fears about this one. I feel so much better for talking to him as I've been secretly worrying myself to sleep every night for weeks. 

I had a homebirth. I wouldn't recommend it for a posterior labour but it was lovely being at home once it was over. It can be a very rewarding experience.


----------



## Leeze

Wow - Preethi's had her little princess and she's crying and breathing without any intervention!! :happydance: - this is great news!!! Congratulations to you all and welcome to the world little one. 

Krissi - sorry to hear your waters are still leaking and you've got thrush too - you're having a hard time of it right now, aren't you? I hope you're able to rest up a bit - I remember you saying before you thought you might have to work till practically up to your due date. Sending you a big hug :hugs

Is anyone else having nose bleeds? Mine is bleeding practically every day at the moment. Not a big amount but still annoying. Minor complaint really though. Oh, and I've started getting backache in the last few days too, I just can't get comfy when sitting down. Grrr!


----------



## Leeze

btw- what do people think of the name Keely (or Keelie or Keeley?). we're mulling it over as a possibility


----------



## Angelique

Hi ladies.... got a call from my doctors head nurse tonight. She said my liver enzymes are about 100 points over normal, and the doctor wants to see me tomorrow. Right before my scan. I'm a little freaked out, she said it could be nothing but it could be signs of another complication called HELLP syndrome and I could be delivering soon or hospitalized to monitor the baby. I'm stressed and want it to be tomorrow already 

I'm so glad preethi had her baby and all seems well. I hope if I'm in her shoes I'm as lucky.


----------



## krissi

I love the name keely xxx

no not monitoring my waters at present as only small trickles feels like constantly wetting myself but have to report any gushes, decreased movement etc.

Preethi how are things?


----------



## Darling

Congratulations Preethi!!! Well done. Hope little lady is doing well.

Thinking of you Angie. Hope you're ok. :hugs:


----------



## krissi

What time is your appointment angie xxx


----------



## Angelique

Krissi its at 1:40 my time and I'm about 8 hours behind you guys I think


----------



## Leeze

thinking of you, Angie - hope all goes ok today :hugs:


----------



## pink sparkle

Thinking of you and your lil man angie, keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers that its not HELLPS dont google!!!

Krissi - hope your ok huni, i can imagine your still worried despite them saying its normal, thinking of you hun and hope other things have cleared up xxx


----------



## Angelique

Leeze I think Keelie is adorable.... another super cute one that makes me wish I was having another girl is Zalie, my 8 year old just announced that is her new best friends name LOL. I love girl names!

So I'm still awake.... I naped for a couple hours, but its 5am and I'm awake and worried again. 

Krissi irk if it was you or pink who mentioned don't Google.... too tired LOL. But yea, wish I wouldn't have googled. First thing I did when she mentioned it. Very scary. I'm hoping that Its one of the other few things it mentioned cuz I just searched elevated liver enzymes in pregnancy, and there are a couple more minor things it could be too like gallstones. But anyway, thank you guys for your support, its amazing how you can come to rely on people you have never "met" to help. This is an amazing group, it really is. I'm off to try to get more sleep. Thanks again ladies.


----------



## Waitress

Just about to begin the journey to Cornwall - I reckon it will take 7 hours and about 20 pees!

Preethi - I hope all is going well and congratulations on your little girl - can't wait to hear how you're doing!
Angie - I hope all goes well for you and your little man - I'll be waiting for an update.
Krissi - I hope your waters stay just trickling - don't go adding to the action on this thread while I'm away!!
Leeze - hope the house renovations go well. I know from experience that builders in your house can elevate stress so be calm!
Kara - don't go getting in any fights without me - I'm back in a week! :hugs:
Vanessa - good luck with the home birth plans and I hope your tummy is ok today
Pink - look after them all for me :thumbup:
I hope I haven't forgotten anyone?

I've decided not to take any form of hospital or baby bag with me to Cornwall - just my maternity notes. Here's hoping for a relaxing week. I'll be checking in but may find it hard to post so make your updates good ones!


Love to all :hugs:


----------



## Pielette

Huge, massive congratulations to you Preethi! Can't wait to see some pics and hope you're recovering ok from the c-section.
Hmm hang on to those waters Krissi! Sounds a bit unpleasant for you to have to put up with till the end of your pregnancy, hope it slows down for you.
Angie how was the doctor and the scan? Thinking of you!
Hope you have a lovely time in Cornwall Emma, enjoy! 

I'm on my way back from a big shopping trip - spent an awful lot of money (oops...)! Bought bubs the most adorable duffel coat, it's so so cute. And of course lots of other bits! I'm feeling better today, Noah has thankfully left my ribs alone and given them a rest. Cheeky monkey.

Oh I meant to say, love the name Keely!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks ladies xxx

I am using my mums iPhone an therefore can't post a pic but there is one pic posted by my friend Sarah on her thread "ok so who else wants to get pregnant and give birth in 2011" in the last few pages you will find a pic xxx

Still in pain, talk more when I get access to proper Internet

Thinking of all of you xx not long to go cxx


----------



## Angelique

Sitting in the docs office waiting.... good news.... blood pressure is down to 146/84! Not low but better than 160/100! Will update after the scan and after I see him. 

Preethi do u have a link to the forum with the pic?


----------



## Pielette

Aw Preethi I've just found the pic on your friend's thread and your little girl is absolutely gorgeous! Hope you start to feel better pain wise soon!

Oh that's good Angie, what did the doctor say?


----------



## Angelique

I've just gotten home.... I had a scan and then an hour stress test, doc said my liver is OK now but they wanna do blood every 2 weeks. And I have to see him every week. And have weekly stress tests, and another growth scan in 3 weeks. He's concerned with the lack of movement. And if I go 4 hours with none I'm to call and go in. 
He aslo said he is positive I am going to end up with toxemia and may have labor before my date. His head is engaged and he is pushing. I'm a little less stressed but not a ton.... we will see how the week goes.


----------



## Angelique

Oh my goodness preethi!!!! She is absolutely gorgeous!! I just hopped over to peek and oh my goodness she's perfect! 

Sorry you are hurting! Remember if you can get up and walk it will help recovery. It will hurt at first but it does help. 

CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS!!!!!!


----------



## Pielette

Well I'm relieved they're keeping a very close eye on you Angie. How far does the doctor think you'll go in the end? None of this sounds particularly pleasant but at least they've caught it and you'll be monitored.
Glad to hear you're feeling at least semi-OK about everything. Trying to relax must be really important now.


----------



## Leeze

Preethi - she is absolutely ADORABLE!!! :happydance: - she looks really healthy and strong. Wishing you a speedy recovery, honey :hugs:

Angelique - good news your blood pressure has dropped. Let's hope everything settles down for you now and your little man can stay snugly inside his mummy for a few more weeks, you've had enough worries this pregnancy now I reckon!! :hugs:

Krissi - how are you doing, hon? Hoping your waters are staying tight now. Again, you've had more than your share of stress recently and deserve for things to be calmer now :hugs:

Pielette - hooray for getting new things! I've been looking at cute little coats too but have been trying to resist the urge to get more stuff now until the LO comes as I've got hardly any space to put things now until we move. Glad Noah isn't jabbing you in the ribs as much now, that must be a relief! :hugs:

Waitress - have a lovely time in Cornwall, I hope you're lucky with the weather. When we went to Bournemouth at the weekend we had a couple of really sunny mornings and it was lovely to be sitting and chilling out on the beach. Hope you get lots of rest and relaxation! :hugs:

Darling - how's that SPD? I hope you're able to rest and take it easy some of the time - I guess with a couple of other children around you've probably got your hands full a lot of the time. :hugs:

Pink - how are you doing, honey? You always have such lovely supportive words for everyone else - how's things with you? :hugs:

As for me - still getting nosebleeds but not quite as bad as they've been. Had a lovely day yesterday watching trashy TV and snoozing (am hoping this is a sign of things to come when my maternity leave starts in 4 weeks!). The builders have been ok so far although my little cat has been quite traumatised by it all and has been hiding under the sofa for most of the time!!! They're finishing off the bedroom today - the walls and ceiling look amazing now they're newly painted - and they're laying a new carpet today too. Then tomorrow they're going to be putting a laminate floor down in the living room. It's been a bit of a pain having them here and not being able to totally relax in the flat but it's really going to be worth it when it's all done. It will be so lovely to have bub's things in the fresh new bedroom with us - it won't feel so bad that we're staying here for a few more months and not in the new place. My OH has been finding out more about the work we want to do in the new place and we reckon we'll hopefully be in there for Xmas or the New Year. I can't believe it's September already!!! I wonder how many of our babies will come next month and how many will come in November!!! Not long to go now!!!! :happydance:


----------



## krissi

Leeze still leaking but not quite as bad, I did think the contractions had started again in the night but all calm (touch wood) this morning!!

Preethi she is so beautiful, does she have a name yet?

I am so excited I woke up this morning thinking I could have a daughter next month eeek!!


----------



## Pielette

Wow Leeze that's fab that you're having all that work done! Yes such a pain when it's being done but it'll be lovely when it's finished. I'm having a visit from an electrician today about getting the electric heating installed - very glad this is happening today cos it is actually starting to feel chilly in here already, and it's only September! But I really have to get up off the sofa and tidy the place up a bit, I'm being so lazy and haven't done anything yet. Just watching telly and browsing the forum!
Glad to hear it's all calm for you at the minute krissi! Fingers crossed it remains that way!

Well I am now the proud owner of haemmorrhoids... eurgh. Now that is one unpleasant pregnancy side effect. Not a happy bunny. Never had them before and have to say I'm not a fan! :growlmad:


----------



## pink sparkle

Preethi - Gemma is beautiful and looks so healthy and strong, hope your on the mend xxx

Angie - glad that you are being so well monitored sounds as though you are in good hands and being well looked after xxx

Leeze, decorating sounds exciting, we are trying to sort our house out atm. Just got ds a new bed and put cot up in our room, waiting for a delivery today got ds thomas curtains and bedding as he has gone 'choo choo' mad recently, hoping it will make him want to stay in his room a bit more as still getting in with us. Living room and hallway being repainted next week and then want to buy a new rug and cushions for the living room. Thanks for asking how i am...feel like not much to tell really...i suppose im feeling a little low about things if im honest. I dont feel that excited about having a baby (that sounds awful!) im looking more at the things that will be so hard than the positives. Im hoping that baby blues arent kicking in already. Im a bit anxious that i didnt bond so well with dd when she was born and im scared that im making it the same because im having another girl. Physically im doing fine with the pregnancy...dont really have time to think about being pregnant with running around after ds but i cant really moan other than having the usual aches and pains im good. Im not liking the extra weight but i had issues there before i got pregnant lol! God i bet your sorry you asked now hehe! xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Pielette sorry about the haemmorrhoids luckily ive never had them hope your better soon great news about getting the heating sorted too xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks ladies. xxx 

Angelique, glad that the check up went ok and that they are keeping a close eye on you..x hoping this work out well.. im sure your baby will be fine.. xx praying for you.. and hoping you dont go into preterm labour xx

Leeze and Pinksparkle, looks like you have lots going on.. well done on all the preparation !

sorry about the haemmorhoids pielette xx hope it goes soon,

Krissi, she is called Gemma Louise xx hope you are doing well hun xxx

Hope everyone is fine,. im still recovering and a bit emotional from everything x


----------



## Pielette

I can imagine everything must be very overwhelming right now Preethi! How long till you and Gemma can go home? 
Thanks pink, ah I'm really sorry to hear you're feeling a bit low. After what you experienced with your daughter I'm not surprised it may feel like it's all on its way back again. The only thing I can say is please keep talking! Don't bottle it all up, make sure you don't keep it to yourself if you feel a bit down. And I know we're all here to listen if you need to vent!


----------



## Leeze

Pielette said:


> pink, ah I'm really sorry to hear you're feeling a bit low. After what you experienced with your daughter I'm not surprised it may feel like it's all on its way back again. The only thing I can say is please keep talking! Don't bottle it all up, make sure you don't keep it to yourself if you feel a bit down. And I know we're all here to listen if you need to vent!

I couldn't have said it better myself!!!! Pink - I think sometimes saying things out loud (or on here) somehow take the power out of them - and help you feel a bit better. Also, my understanding is that lots of mums don't bond with their children straight away and it's perfectly natural to feel like that. The fact that you're thinking about it and worrying about it already also says to me that you're a really thoughtful and caring mum. As for the extra weight, I'm really starting to feel that now too. I'm definitely starting to waddle while I walk and am suddenly walking really slowly and getting tired quite quickly. Btw - I love the sound of your ds's new choo choo room - sounds very cute indeed!

Pielette - sorry to hear about your haemmorrhoids - I've managed to avoid these so far but my friend had them and said it was awful. Great news re getting new electric heating, we're hoping to get ours replaced too - the builder is going to give us a quote for this next week because the ones we've got are about 18 years old and are really rubbish. I'm hearing you on the cleaning front, I've mostly been avoiding ours recently (apart from persuading my OH to do the hoovering) - and am actually thinking about getting a cleaner in for a couple of hours every 2 weeks for the next few months. Really we could do with saving every penny at the moment but I'm thinking if we even get someone to do the big bits every couple of weeks then we can keep on top of the little bits inbetween!!! I reckon if it ends up working out at about £10-15 per week then it's got to be well worth it!

Krissi - let's hope any contractions are braxton hicks - must be such a worry for you at the moment. Take care, honey

Preethi - how's Gemma doing? Have they given you any idea how long she'll need to be in the hospital for? How much time are you able to spend with her? She's an absolute treasure, by the way. I hope you're feeling a bit better about things to be able to see her developing and see she's being well looked after.

the builders finished the bedroom today - it looks like a completely different room, it's amazing!! Now we just need to put everything back this evening and sort out the living room ready for them to lay the laminate floor tomorrow. then we're going away for the weekend again to stay with some of my OH's friends near Whitstable. I'm kinda looking forward to it but I also secretly wish we were staying at home then we could get the flat looking really nice over the weekend after the work has been done. Back to work on Monday unfortunately, but only 4 more weeks (20 working days) to go!!! Have a lovely weekend everyone, in case I don't get a chance to come back on here till Sunday eve. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pink sparkle

Leeze very jealous that your getting a cleaner! x


----------



## Angelique

Ugh ladies I need to vent!!! I'm so upset. My hubby and I had out 12th anniversary on the 15th of August and never got to go out. Well tonight since I've been feeling good we had planned to go to dinner and get some baby essentials before I end up confined to the house. Well I called him and he now says he is staying late tonight and we can't go. I'm so angry and upset. He doesn't even care about my feelings. Its all about the stupid TEMPORARY seasonal job! I'm just so angry about being put last. He doesn't help in the house. He doesn't do anything to help me, when he gets home all he says is he's tired. And wont do a dang thing but play with his stupid cell phone. 

Then my mom is making me insane. She keeps telling me not to do anything stay in bed stay down..... but the doctor didn't say that. I wanna clean, I need my house ready. I need things ready for this baby and I get a lecture if I do the stupid dishes!!! My blood pressure is lower today and I've felt good so I was trying to clean up a little. And she stopped by and yelled at me!!! I was just lightly cleaning!!!!! Didnt even break a sweat! Urg!!!!! 

Sorry for the rant. But they are causing more stress than anything!


----------



## Pielette

That's rubbish Angie, I'd be gutted too. Have you told him how all of this is making you feel? I'd be really annoyed if all Dave did was play on his phone too when he was at home, you have too much on your plate for that.


----------



## Angelique

We had a long talk last night... I had a little melt down and it seemed to work cuz he was much more receptive last night. But still I don't think he completely understands. 

On another subject is anyone else itching like crazy? My hands get bright red and itch like crazy. And last night my body itched like crazy. I even have scratch marks from itching so bad.


----------



## pink sparkle

Awww angie glad you and hubby have had a chat and that hes behaving better, think men struggle to understand just how hard being pregnant is and how hard it is with children and housework etc. hope your feeling a bit better now xxx

About the itching, i suffer from allergies and have particularly itchy legs luckily have calmed down last couple of months. You need to be careful with itchiness though as can be signs of other things in pregnancy, considering they are already monitoring you i would give your doc a call and mention it just to be on the safe side huni xxx


----------



## Angelique

I actually tried to call today but as its the start to a long holiday weekend over here I have to wait till Tuesday to talk to them. 

So preethi, how is little Gemma doing? How are you recovering? 

Leeze, I'm so tempted to hire a maid to come do heavy cleaning. I love the idea.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks Ladies for all your wishes,,,she is stable in NICU.. hoping she gains more weight they have said 4-5 weeks but we dont know yet.. closer to her due date oct 24th i presume, i am staying here until she gets discharged, but i do go home at times, to get stuff and will be going home maybe overnights, after staying here all morning and evening.. xx i do have a room here and i can stay here until she gets discharged..xx hope you all are doing well..xx

angie sorry about your evening, happy 12th anniversary hun xx


:hugs: to all of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angelique

Goodness its been very quiet here for a couple days! I hope all is well with everyone and you are off enjoying a lovely weekend. I've felt good the last 2 days and got a good bit accomplished. I bought paint to paint bubs' dresser, as I am using an old, but good one. I will post when done. And baby's room is about ready to shampoo carpets and set up the crib and things. Anyway just thought I'd say hi. I'm off to bed


----------



## krissi

Preethi glad she is doing well please post some more piccies xxx

today is my baby shower and i know this sounds awful but i am dreading it!! I hate being the center of attention. this would be easier with a few bottles of wine!!


----------



## Pielette

Lovely to hear from you Preethi, I second Krissi's request for more piccies!
Angie that's good, sounds like it's all coming together :flower: I'm still trying to get the heating in our flat sorted but it's getting more complicated now, which is irritating me. Just wish we had normal gas central heating like everyone else!
Hope you have a lovely baby shower Krissi! Mine is at the beginning of October, which may be a little late, but I think it should be fine. I wasn't sure if I wanted one or not but my friends have been busy planning things and I'm sure it'll be a lovely afternoon. 
I'm good, we just had our last hypnobirthing session which was really good. Feeling so positive about it all now :flower: Got to start thinking about writing out my birth plan, thankfully I feel so well informed about everything and able to make the right choices.
Yesterday I had a psychic reading! I had one about a year ago which was really good, and my mum and I decided to go see a different lady who was recommended to her by someone at work. It was so lovely, it was like I was chatting to my Grandad for 40 minutes! She picked up on my writing, said I was going to be very successful (writing is something I've always wanted to do as a career) and talked about a lot of things that quite frankly there's no way she could have known. It was a lovely experience. She said she saw three children with the second coming quite soon after this one (which did make me think oh dear, since I was not planning on that at all!). She also made one prediction that I will be interested to see if it happens, that my little man would be about a week early. Which sounds fab to me! Dave thinks it's all a load of crap, we agree to disagree, since I firmly believe in the spiritual side of the world.
I've started drinking raspberry leaf tea now, and to be honest I think it's disgusting! To be fair I don't know what I expected, since I hate tea anyway. Eurgh. I'll probably go onto the capsules later but since I bought two packs of the stuff I'm going to plough through them. Does anyone like this stuff?!
One other tip ladies, if you like sleeping on your stomach - last night I curled my long pillow into a circle with a little nest in the middle, lowered the bump into it and slept on my stomach! Ah it was bliss! Dave was telling me he'd better not end up with a flat son :haha:


----------



## Angelique

I'm curious, what does raspberry leaf tea do? Special benefits? I read that dandilion tea helps liver function and water retention... but talk about sounding nasty. 
I like your creativity Pielette for sleeping on your stomach. I can actually still sleep on mine as Bubs is still so far back. 

I really wanna try Hypnotherapy for weigh loss when baby is born. I believe in that stuff and love natural solutions to everything.


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Just a quick check in from me. We had a lovely weekend in the country and the weather was glorious yesterday which made such a difference. We were with 2 couples who both started off being my OH's friends, but I'm getting closer to them now too. Very lovely laid back people and they all treated me like a princess - it was fantastic - I felt very special!!!! 

We got the work done on the flat last week too and even though there was a lot to sort out when we got back (workers dust everywhere and lots of stuff in boxes or piled up in the hallway) - my OH has been a star and ploughed on with it all afternoon while I had a nap. So, I'm feeling very lucky today and want to hang on to this moment for as long as possible!!!!!

I'm not so excited about going back to work tomorrow, but it's been great to have 9 days off and I've hardly thought about it at all so it's making me think that when the mat leave starts I'll be able to put work behind me and not worry too much about what happens when I'm gone. Of course, this might all change when I get nearer the time!!!!

Preethi - that's great you can stay at the hospital until Gemma comes home. Must be a relief that you don't have to be too far away from her. She sounds like a special little girl and she's lucky to have a mummy who loves her as much as you do. 4-5 weeks sounds like a long time in some ways but hopefully it will be here before you know it and you'll be getting to take your little warrior home. :hugs:

Pielette - I really miss sleeping on my stomach but I don't think the pillow I've got is sturdy enough to support my bump!! I've kinda got used to sleeping on my side now although last night I woke up twice with pins and needles in my hands!!! (and twice to go for a pee). that's interesting about the psychic reading, I wonder if she'll be right about your LO coming early and you having another one quite soon! :hugs:

Angie - I've strangely had itchy toes a few times recently, and my nipples have been quite itchy today too. Actually, come to think of it I had itchy thighs yesterday too!! Sorry to hear your OH wasn't back in time to celebrate your anniversary, but great you could have an honest chat with him about it. I think sometimes our men need us to spell things out a bit, my OH does sometimes and then he tends to get it afterwards. Keep communicating with him and hopefully he'll get it :hugs:

Krissi - I hope you enjoyed your baby shower honey, and you didn't feel too awkward being the centre of attention. :hugs:

Hi to everyone else xx

Right, I'm off to bed now - just enough time to have a gaviscon nightcap!!! Catch you all soon xxx


----------



## Angelique

Hi! I'm soooooo sleepy today.... its 5pm and trying really hard not to take a nap!! If I can manage to stay awake, hopefully I can sleep good tonight. 

My baby seems to have an interesting pattern.... he has kicked all day today, but while I was wide awake all night he didn't move at all... I was really stressed and worried. But he seems more active in the days than nights. Anyone else notice any defined patterns?


----------



## krissi

Yes mine is much more active in the evenings and mornings, less kicks now too but some big rolls. I am so sad I dont get another scan I would love to see where she is lying now.

I noticed on the 3rd tri boards people checking their cervix, i would love to know what mine is doing but am not keen on self checking, when does the midwife start looking


----------



## Angelique

Over here its usually at 36 weeks, once a week till delivery.... 

I go in tomorrow for my weekly check and an gonna ask them to check my bloods for OC. As I have every symptom.... the EXTREME itching is worst. My skin is soooooooo raw from scratching and nothing makes it stop. 

I see in 3rd trial a lot of moms panicked about c sections..... seems they are so common now days


----------



## Leeze

mine still tends to kick more just after I've eaten. She was doing some big alien-type movements earlier, it was very cute!! Krissi - my midwife checked the baby's position at my last appointment (30 weeks) just by feeling my belly - it seemed a strange concept to be able to tell just by feeling my belly but she seemed to know what she was talking about!

Angie, good luck tomorrow - hope all is ok

Hey, has anyone been in contact with Nat? I just saw from her avatar pic popping up on my friends list that she's got a scan pic up as her avatar. I really hope this means she's pregnant again - I've sent her a message to ask!!! 

Hope everyone's ok - bit quiet here the last few days 

I was back at work yesterday and I'm really struggling again. Only 18 working days to go till my mat leave starts and it can't come fast enough!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies, how is everyone?
I've had a busy few days which is why I haven't been on - had our first NCT class on Monday evening, as well as my last two days at school. Our NCT class was really positive and interesting, and the other couples seem lovely. Everyone was a bit shy at first but think we'll all warm up in time! The course leader is very open-minded and positive, doesn't tell us birth should be this way or that way, which is really nice. We had to introduce ourselves and say where we were going to give birth, which made me a little nervous because I didn't want any judgment on our decision to have a homebirth, but Kirsten (the course leader) was pleasantly surprised and it was lovely :flower:
My two days at school were nice, it was the training days where the kids aren't in. I just wanted to be back to see how well the school had done in the results and see everybody before I went off on leave. I didn't feel sad like I did at the end of term in the summer - I think what I'm going to miss is the way my department used to be. Most of my very close friends have left now and it isn't the same anymore, so I'm glad to be leaving when I am. But I have to say it feels very odd to be sat here typing this right now, when I know that everyone is in and the kids are there, and I'm not!

Leeze how are things at work? At least you haven't got long left!
I was going to suggest Angie, have you tried camomile lotion for the itching? That might be an idea, I think that's the best thing they use for kids when they get chicken pox. In terms of movement, my little guy has his own patterns too. I rarely get anything from him during the night, right through till the morning when he seems to get a bit active around 6/7am. Then it's sporadic throughout the day, although now it seems to be more squirming movements and rolls rather than kicks and punches. 
Oh and raspberry leaf tea is meant to strength the uterus, so that contractions are more efficient and your labour is quicker. I thought it sounded fab so started last week! Apparently the belief that it kicks off labour is a myth.

Oh that's just reminded me - something new I learned on Monday night! Apparently, the cervix acts like a helter-skelter, and the contractions send the baby down the birth canal in a 'spiral' action, in only one direction. It can't go the other way. Now when people tell you to sleep on the left-hand side it is apparently to help the cervix do this quicker in labour - when you sleep on the left-hand side, the baby tends to use the shape of your body as a 'hammock' to lie in, and during labour the baby will have less distance to travel to get in the right position to be born. If they settle on the right-hand side they have further to travel, because it has to be in the same direction. Isn't that fascinating? Hope I've explained that ok! It's made me very conscious of sleeping on the left, although Kirsten did say nothing is foolproof, she said that obviously you're going to toss and turn in your sleep, if you can manage 80% on your left and 20% on your right you're doing a lot to encourage baby into the right position.


----------



## Angelique

Well ladies.... looks like I'm gonna be next.... doc doesn't think I'm gonna make it into October. Blood pressure is just too eradic and unstable. We did blood tests again to check liver function again. 

Don't know yet when he will be here, but I have to say I'm really kinda glad, I hope he doesn't have problems but the stress is really getting to me.


----------



## krissi

When are they reviewing you Angie?

Preethi hows Gemma doing?

I have to say I feel awful at the moment I feel like I am going through a real slump bit like 1st tri again. I am so tired all the time and the heartburn catches me in the night and I was actually woken up to myself being sick last night was horrible felt it all coming up my throat and had to make a run for it which as we all know is easier said than done at this stage I am much more hipo than graceful gazelle!!

I have physio for my stomach today and I have to say its the last place I feel like going as my stomach is so tight and sore.

My cervix is definately getting lower as Paul pointed out last night so perhaps she may come a little early.... 37 weeks would be nice!! My mum had both my brother and I at 37 weeks so I live in hope! 
 
Is anyone trying any home remedies to bring on labour?


----------



## Darling

Hi all, hope everyone is doing well. School run is killing me hence silence! Dublin was great except paid greedy doc £15 for a fit to fly note that they never asked to see!


----------



## Angelique

I go to the doc every Wednesday, and he will keep a close eye on me.... or I could get a call telling me to go in if my blood tests come back positive for liver problems. I'd like to get to 35 weeks but honestly I just want him here so I can see and hold him and not stress any more


----------



## Pielette

That sounds horrible Krissi, totally understand how you're feeling. I keep feeling sick which is getting to me. My stomach's always been a bit weird, when I was a kid I'd get a sick feeling at night and the only thing that would make it go away was going to sleep. I'm getting the same feeling every now and then, I know I'm not going to be sick but it's rather unpleasant :nope: Plus I keep getting a burning feeling in my throat. 
I'm not going to be trying any 'bringing on labour' ideas really, although I do keep hoping that what the psychic said to me about him arriving a week early is true!

Wow Angie, this all sounds rather serious. I have to say I think I'm quite relieved to hear that they've said they'll look at getting him out sooner, what with your high blood pressure and your liver. So what is the doctor thinking, at about 34 weeks?


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks Krissi, for asking, she is doing ok at the moment, shes stable, and gained her birth weight, she had lost a bit after birth which is very normal and all babies lose weight after birth, but within the first week got back up to her birth weight, so im glad.

we are teaching her breastfeeding now.. need to get her out of nicu, their criteria is 35 weeks, 1.8 kgs atleast and she needs to breastfeed properly or atleast bottlefeed. at the moment, she cant suck and swallow as she dosent know how to .. which is normal, they usually start by 35 weeks or so.. so we have to teach her to before she gets discharged.. im not saying that she will be out by 35 weeks, but that this their criteria for earliest discharge..

hope you are all doing well,:hugs: im sorry im not around much, been busy here at hospital, have not had time to really read and post xxxx


----------



## Pielette

Lovely to hear from you Preethi, and great that Gemma is doing well. What weight is she now then? Of course, I hadn't thought of that but naturally babies aren't going to know how to feed when they're very early.


----------



## Leeze

hi everyone

feels like we're all suffering a bit at the moment!! My bump is suddenly feeling really heavy and I'm getting a lot of pelvic pressure and backache!! Work is really full-on at the moment too which means I'm exhausted in the evenings 

Preethi - great to hear from you and good to know Gemma's gaining weight. totally understandable that you're not on here much - just know you're in our thoughts xx

Pielette - that's really interesting re the sleeping on the left and how it helps prepare for birth. thanks for sharing that, i'm going to try even harder to sleep on my left!! 

Angie - sorry to hear your BP is still high but good they're keeping such a close eye on you

Krissi - that being sick in the night sounds awful. I hope it's just a temporary thing. 

Darling - big respect to you for dealing with school run and small children plus being pregnant!!!

Phew, I need to go and chill out now - have been typing all day today and don't want to look at the screen anymore!!!

Hugs to all and catch you over the weekend xx :hugs:


----------



## krissi

Morning girls went to sleep at 9pm last night so feeling a bit better this morning!! 

Midwife this morning and then going to view this house, fingers crossed it is ok and then will move in 02/10 whoop whoop!!

Pauls work is killing me I have to get up at 5am every day to take him to the station and I hate it but I guess I should be grateful he is working, wont be able to do it once Charleigh is here though!!

Got through the night without being sick though but I am constantly having the bile rising in my throat, may have to re-examine my diet and go for bland food for a bit. 

Hoping to go to the breast feeding clinic on Monday or Wednesday and find out a bit more what its all about lol!! I have spent the last 10 years worrying about getting pregnant and now baby is nearly here I have no idea what to do with her once she is here!!


----------



## Angelique

Yikes krissi, that sounds awful, have you tried anything like zantac, my doc says they are perfectly safe. I had a nasty bout of heartburn and it helped a ton. Fx for you guys! 

As for me, I woke up at 4am and noticed something different, Bubs had managed to turn himself, and was in a different position, and it must have tired him out cuz I couldn't get him to move at all, spent a full hour with hubby talking to him, poking and prodding. And FINALLY he woke up and moved quite a lot. Scared me though since my tummy both looked and felt so strange. I guess I'm paranoid but with the BP problems and the.potential for the liver complications I'm a lot nervous about this Guy. Since HELLP can have up to a 60% stillbirth rate. 

Praying my bloods come back negative for it.


----------



## krissi

When do you get the results Angie?

I had midwife today and babys growth has caught up but she is breech... turn baby turn!! She did say breeched babies can make heartburn even worse so maybe this is why I feel so poorly!


----------



## Leeze

Wow, Krissi - 5am starts - that's impressive! I hope you get a chance to rest later in the day. I'm really struggling with 7am starts at the moment!! Sorry to hear your LO has moved to breech, but hopefully there's still time for her to move back down again

Angie - fingers crossed your test comes back negative honey. When do you find out? My LO was in a really strange position earlier too - one side of my bump was really sticking out!!! I think maybe she'd moved her bum round or something.

I'm so exhausted today after a full week of work. Only 15 more working days to go and I'm seriously counting them down now!!! Having a quiet and restful weekend though. xx


----------



## Angelique

I should have results today I hope. My BP is really off the charts. I'm feeling it too. Not good. 

Krissi my oldest daughter was breach till 39 weeks and doc said if she didn't turn it was a section..... later that day, we litterally watched her turn LOL it was cool. So you have tons of time. I hope the heartburn eases. Its awful. Does milk help?

Leeze, lord girl idk how you are doing it.... I couldn't even think about working. Heck I can barely go to Walmart for 20 minutes.


----------



## pink sparkle

Hi everyone sorry ive been absent from this thread for what seems like ages.

Preethi - glad to hear that you and Gemma are doing well. Is there any more news? How are you feeling? xxx

Angie - sorry your having such a rubbish time i hope you have finally got your results i saw on fb that they seem to be messing you around and not calling you back. Everything is crossed that you dont have HELLPS xxx

Krissi - the horrid heartburn is just vile! Ive been sufferring too and the old wives tales about lots of hair are rubbish both my previous babies have literally been baldies despite bad heartburn with both! I dont help with the diet i eat though. How was the house? I really hope it was nice and those 5am station runs must be a killer...i would literally put on my dressing gown drop off and go back home to bed!

Darling - the school run is taking it out of me to. It takes longer to drive than to walk but i cant make it there without needing the toilet despite going before i leave the house and the pressure now when i walk is horrible and the more i walk the more tightenings i get i have to take it really slow now. I hate shopping for the same reasons.

Leeze yay for only having 15 more days of work then you can get some much needed rest before your lil one arrives.

Pielette - glad your classes are going well and that you had a couple of days back at school. Im now in the process of finding a secondary school for dd. Its so hard and the local schools to us are all pretty average with not so fantastic ofsted reports which are mainly 'satisfactory'. There is one school a bus ride away that has a fantastic report and the head master was my old maths teacher and a very nice fair man who always had time for the students im hoping that she will like it there when we go to an open evening but im doubtful we will get offered a place as its just over 3 miles away....i can but hope!

Waitress how are the home improvements going? oh and pielette have you had any more info on the heating? 

Ive had a crazy week, had the decorator in for two days painting and i had to be out of the way then the house was upside down and ive slowly been working through the mess and trying to get some normality back. 

I cant remember the last time i posted....last sunday was ds's 2nd birthday and we spent the day at drayton manor/thomas land which he loved it was such a nice day but the walking around really took it out of me.

I had the mw on thursday, bp was a lil high at first but they done it again and it had come down. I had protein and leucocytes (sorry havent a clue how to spell it) in my urine so they had to send it off and also done a hvs to check for any infections. Baby had been a bit quiet this week but has become more active again which is a relief. Cant believe that im 33 weeks tomorrow and only have 7 to go...just want it to hurry up now just so bored of being pregnant! x


----------



## Angelique

Seems like our little group is getting quieter by the week. I hope everyone is doing well. I'm feeling really good today, probably cuz my house is getting in order and clean. Makes me happy. BP has been in the lower high range and that's good too. I hope to get blood results tomorrow since I got none Friday. How was everyone's weekends?


----------



## krissi

Morning girls i had a lovely weekend spent Saturday watching dvds and chilling then yesterday went to the marina and shopped and had lunch.

I am so tired at the moment its like being back in first tri just a million times more uncomfortable!! I am getting excited now about her being here especially as we are mid September, I do feel a little bit.like i want to keep her in me though i like not having to share her with anyone!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Good to hear that you have both had greats weekends...krissi - how was the house? will you be moving soon. 

Angie - glad to see your feeling a bit better now saw on fb that youve got some kind of meds that are working great so pleased for you.

Im hoping to get my results back today but can bet your life theyre not back yet. Also going to book my flu jab everyone seems to be coming down with nasty coughs and colds so its only a matter of time before flu surfaces. 

So bored after being in the weekend (only popped out to shop saturday) but dont think anyone wants to do anything so looks like another day of stuck in the house! May pop to the shops for a little nosey and see if i can find some bargains just wanted to do something fun with ds....i doubt he will appreciate shopping lol! x

Hopefully my mamas and papas bedding will arrive this week get rather fed up of waiting now! x


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks pink, nothing much to report, very busy here trying to teach gemma to bottle feed, she has gained weight upto 1.63 kgs and is 34 weeks, but not bottle feeding as well.. hoping she learns to feed soon as their criteria for discharge is 35 weeks,1.8kgs and bottle feeding exclusively.. xx she is 34 weeks today so can potentially come home late next week if she learns to feed properly before then, but i dont see that happening as she is tiny and sucking tires her out. x she is out of her incubator and in a cot bed though which is promising.. 

I hope all of you are doing well. xx ive been very busy and not able to come online much. xx but BIG :hugs: to all of you xxx speak soon

sorry ive not been able to read all the posts, im late for her feeding so got to rush now xx 

all of you are in my thoughts. xxxxx


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies, how are you all?
I had a good weekend, we went out for lunch on Saturday and to the carpet shop to get our new carpets sorted. Very glad everything is coming together - the decorator is coming round on Wednesday evening to give us a quote for doing our lounge, hallway, up the stairs and our bedroom. Heating is on the way to being sorted as well. So we've been quite productive! Then on Sunday we went for dinner with some friends.
We've got our second NCT class tonight which I'm looking forward to - wondering what I'm going to learn in this one!

Oh that's wonderful that Gemma's out of the incubator Preethi! Hope she continues to make progress, fingers crossed she learns to feed completely soon so you can take her home.
I'm not surprised you're feeling knackered Krissi, I'm struggling a bit as well. Just not sleeping properly. But I've still got the mad nesting urge, I completely cleaned out the fridge this morning, took all the shelves out and scrubbed it from top to bottom. Plus cleaned the kitchen and the bathrooms. I just can't seem to stop cleaning! :haha:
Is the house looking any better pink? It's worth it in the end but it does drive you mad in the meantime. We have so much stuff in our spare room, all of Noah's nursery furniture and all sorts, it can't be built until the carpet's down but looking at it makes me want to scream!
Very glad to hear you're feeling better Angie. Any news on the blood results?
Hope you had a nice quiet weekend Leeze!


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Great to hear the nesting instincts are kicking in Pielette and Pink!!! I love my re-decorated flat, it almost makes me sad to think about moving to our new place in a few months!! (although having a nursery and a little garden are big incentives). We ended up having quite a lazy weekend although I did about 5 loads of washing (where does it all come from, not even got a baby yet to blame!). But otherwise we chilled out and watched trashy TV (X-factor) and a great film - The King's Speech - anyone seen it? My OH spent about 3 hours yesterday online researching bedside cots because we haven't got a massive amount of space in the bedroom and also a friend recommended these are good for settling bubs because they can be really near to you. I had a break from the internet over the weekend, I think because work was so full-on last week with so much time typing and staring at the screen - I needed to rest and not have to think much over the weekend!!

Pink - I hope your tests come back ok today, hon. Sounds like a lovely day out for your ds's birthday. Well done for having all of that energy!! 

Angie - great that your BP has come down. Hopefully you'll have no more worries now, you've had enough this pregnancy already!

Krissi - I know what you mean about the tiredness! It's really tough, isn't it? I feel like I could nap all day at the moment if only I wasn't at work!!! It's funny, much as I'm feeling quite heavy and uncomfortable - I'm also not in a hurry to get the LO out just yet!! I might feel differently in a month's time - but at the moment I'm really looking forward to finishing work in 3 weeks then hopefully having 4 more weeks after that before the LO comes so I can get other things finished (and have lots of naps!!)

Preethi - great news Gemma is out of the incubator and putting on weight. Poor little thing that sucking is tiring her out, let's hope she gets nice and strong soon. I bet every day seems like a week at the moment, but hopefully it won't be too long before you can bring her home

xx :hugs:


----------



## Waitress

Hi Girls,

Have got updated with the thread since I've been away - glad everyone seems to be doing ok although I sympathise with all the aches and pains etc. Am so happy Gemma is doing better Preethi and that things are looking calmer for you Angie. Good news!

We had a fantastic week in Cornwall - I was in good spirits and walked miles every day and slept really well at night. Sadly things have been different since I got back. I am now convinced the baby isn't far away at all and I am overthinking everything! I feel like I've gotten massive, I think the baby is now breech :wacko: and to top it off my nightmare inlaws came for the day yesterday and you will all remember how much they wind me up. Totally horrendous day, big conversation about naming the baby which I said I didn't want to get into because they always turn out bad and guess what - it turned out BAD! I didn't give them any clue about the names on our list but it didn't stop us getting their point of view on all the names they'd heard recently so I did my usual "Well, I think parents should be allowed to call their own child whatever they see fit" and apparently that was "selfish" because what if "We (my inlaws) don't like the name?" growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: I'm just in the wrong sort of mood for my loopy NCT teacher this evening!! 

Anyway, I see the midwife on Wednesday and then I should have my fears about being breech quashed or affirmed and apart from being a bit achy when I get in and out of bed I feel absolutely fine. For some reason I think this baby is bound to come early but I don't feel quite ready for it yet. I've just been looking at curtain material for the nursery and the woman in the shop was REALLY irritating and kept asking about the sex and I kept saying the sex didn't matter, I knew I wanted a green highlight and neither pink or blue anywhere in the fabric and she was like "oh you mothers these days just all want to be different". I said "Theres no other way to say this but you can shove your fabric back on the shelf or somewhere more uncomfortable for all I care" and I just flounced out (As much as you can do with a huge bump!). I am so due to lose it sometime soon!

I hope everyone else is ok!
:hugs:


----------



## pink sparkle

Lol waitress....im glad you had a nice week away, sorry about the rubbish day with the in-laws it defo does not matter what they think of your name choice. I find it quite funny that they think they should have an input...weirdos!!! It is quite scary now were nearly the end...but hun dont panic im sure you have everything in hand and will be well prepared xxx

Hope everyones classes go well tonight x

Preethi - thank you for finding the time to update us, brill news that Gemma is out of the incubator and i hope she makes good progress with the feeding...my dd was 5lb and i remember how tough feeding her was...although she could do it...she could never manage much as it wore her out she was so diddy and then just fed little and more often which was very tiring more so at night!

Waitress its funny you mention thinking your lo will arrive early..i have a feeling that mine will be either a few weeks early or way over due ...im not sure why?

I got the results back from the urine which was all clear but waiting for the swab to come back now...will give them a call again tomorrow but hopefully all is fine.

I have now washed and packed all baby things for hosp and also all other baby clothes...im just drying all the towels and moses basket sheets and muslins and then tomorrow will wash all the blankets and get them dry. Im not sure whether i should take off the covers to the moses basket and wash them too? It is new but just not sure whether to or not. Would you? x

Angie any news on the blood tests? x

Pielette - how are the plans for the homebirth going? Have you got your pool now? The home improvements sound good.

Yeah the living room and hallway look nice just need the new soft furnishings for the living room. Maybe this weekend or next but we dont have a massive budget to do it with so will need to shop around x


----------



## Leeze

Welcome back Waitress!! Glad you had a great time, try to remember that lovely feeling as much as you can. As for the in-laws and the woman in the shop - IT'S NOT THEIR BABY AND THEREFORE NOT THEIR DECISION!!! I'd be mad too - it really bugs me that people think it's ok to pass comment and interfere in what is a really precious and special time. One of my work colleagues keep going on about how big I am and asking me at least once a week if I'm sure I'm not having twins. This is making me crazy enough - never mind people telling me what names I should or shouldn't have or what furnishings to get. GRRR

Pink - great that your tests came back clear and well done for getting so many things ready. I've made a start on the hospital bag but have kinda lost momentum on it. I wouldn't personally wash stuff if it's brand new unless it smells funny because it's new - but I know some people would. 

A funny thing just happened this evening. My OH was in the bedroom and I suddenly heard a crash and a bit of swearing and it turned out this old canvas wardrobe we've got had collapsed and all the clothes had fallen on the floor. One of the things that's really funny about is it that we were just saying the other day that we should get rid of it because it doesn't look very nice but we were going to try to make do for a little while longer. But fate has intervened!! Mind you, we're just spent a lot getting the flat sorted so I think we'll end up getting a cheap rail from argos or something just to get us through the next few months until we can move into the new place where there's built in wardrobes!!! We get the keys a week on Friday, I can't wait!! Even though it won't be ready to move in for about 3 months or so.

So, how's everyone's appetite/eating at the moment? I'm feeling less hungry than usual but find as soon as I start eating that everything tastes really yummy and then I end up eating way too much and then feeling totally stuffed and getting indigestion!! Feeling really tired again now and not sleeping great. Going to have an early night tonight. Night night everyone xx


----------



## Angelique

Hi ladies.... good to know everyone is doing well.... I had a day yesterday thatvwas awesome, I almost forgot I was pregnant LOL Bubs wasn't putting pressure on my pelvis, and my BP stayed lower and a had energy.... like lots of it. I hope its because of a new vitamin I started taking like pink said, but today I'm exhausted and might have overdone it yesterday. 

My BP has stayed lower for the last few days, and that's encouraging... I see doc on weds so hopefully it will still be cooperative. 

Preethi I'm glad Gemma is doing well and gaining weight. Fx she gets to go home sooner than later.


----------



## krissi

Great news preethi that gemma is in a cot fingers crossed she starts feeding soon and can come home.


----------



## Leeze

OMG - 33 weeks pregnant today!!!! It's just really hit me that there's really not that long to go now!!!!!!!!! Feeling very excited and a bit scared too!! 

Angie, great you had an awesome day yesterday! Here's hoping there's lots more of those on the cards!!!


----------



## Darling

Here's a happy thought for you all to enjoy:

"If you've been nervous about going into premature labour, you'll be happy to know that 99 per cent of babies born at 34 weeks can survive outside the uterus, most with no major problems. Although your baby's central nervous system is still maturing, her lungs are nearly fully developed by now."


----------



## Angelique

That's a very positive thought darling!! 

I'm having a very strange experience tonight.... I'm convinced my baby is an acrobat! He was firmly head down and I thought, and so did doc, that he was starting to engage..... wrong.... he spent last night and today turning in a circle, his head is now resting near my left hip, so I feel like I'm squishing him when I lay on that side, and his feet are over by my right hip, and his bum is now where his head was.... the weird thigh is I could almost watch him do this and watch my bump change shapes. My oldest daughter rotated at the end.... very end, but she went the right way, I guess he just wanted to be more comfy! 

I'm glad I don't need to worry about position since I'm having a c section anyway... I just thought it was funny. What's not funny is now my bump seems much bigger at the bottom, and none of my pants fit like they did and my shirts don't cover as nicely.... sigh LOL oh well.


----------



## Waitress

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone is doing well. Quick round up from me:

Millie (labrador) has been a bit poorly again so we've been back at the vets. I reckon she might be getting all the pregnancy aches and pains I should be getting. She's strained her back - took her to the vet last night and spent £100 and now she's much better today. She's a crafty dog alright.....:wacko:

My eating habits have gone completely erratic. Yesterday all I had to eat was bowl of Special K, 2 French Fancies, 2 bits of toast and 2 cups of tea. Thats no way to fuel late pregnancy. I am off to the midwife in a bit so am going to ask her whats up with me - I want my appetite back. I've only got about 5 and a half more weeks of eating whatever I want before i have no excuse!!:growlmad:

At NCT on Monday night we did all about stage 1 labour and pain management/relief. Does anyone have any experience with pethadine? I am pretty much dead against having it but the teacher was all like "Never say never" but if I understand it right it only helps give you a break and helps you sleep and when you wake up you have to practically get back to where you were again anyway? I don't like the idea of the baby being drowsy and unresponsive. We also saw a birthing pool - man they are TINY! I'm not sure my arse would get in it! She had photos of herself giving birth all the way around it, my husband nearly passed out! The teacher told me I possibly wouldn't feel much relief from the water since I swim every day but I think I am open to giving it a go. 

Will update more later!
:hugs:


----------



## pink sparkle

Waitress your class sounds good, in all honesty pethedine was a complete was of time for me...did nothing for the pain although it did help me relax...i didnt feel drowsy at all (gas and air made me feel far more spaced out than the pethedine). DS was born about an hour after i had the shot and he was absolutely fine sceaming like a good'un good apgar score and latched on fine. Ive heard some real horror stories but i guess everyone is different. Id agree with the 'never say never' best to have an open mind imo! x

I didnt like being in water when i was in labour with dd but again we are all very different and if you dont like it you can get out hehe! x


----------



## Waitress

Thanks Pink - I know its different for everyone - she was pretty adamant that pethadine makes the babies drowsy though - have googled it and seems there are lots of different experiences with it. As for the water birth, I'd feel really bad if I took the pool and then ended up getting out and I had stopped someone who really wanted to use it from doing it! Also I don't want to plan for something I am not guaranteed to get - if its busy when I need it I'm stuffed! I want to try and manage with G&A and a tens machine as much as possible. I'm not against drugs for any other reason than I just don't like taking them. I trained as an athlete for a long time and its sort of drilled into you not to take ANY supplementary things. I don't even take nurofen if I've got a headache! I know childbirth will be different. I might be asking for an epidural on my way into hospital! I think I will have everything as an option though - never say never indeed!

So at the midwifes she reckons the baby has turned back to back but is not engaged so still room to keep moving about. All measurements and heartbeat on track - it was the quickest appointment I've had. She STILL hasn't weighed me but I checked myself today and I have put on 26 pounds. My slight iron deficiency has gone and all seems fine. Apparently my loss of appetite is because my stomach is getting squished and feeling fuller than it is. Get off my stomach baby, I want to EAT!!


----------



## Leeze

hee hee - I've got much less appetite at the moment but I'm still eating lots because I love food. Gaviscon and Rennies are my best friends right now because there's a lot of indigestion going on!!

Waitress - good to see you back, did you have a good break?

Re pain relief - I'm trying to stay open-minded about it all. Ideally I'd like to have a more natural birth but I'm not discounting anything because I don't know how I'll feel on the day.

I'm soooo tired today, definitely having an early night!! xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Waitress im the same i hate taking medication it takes a lot for me to take paracetamol...i just dont like putting drugs in my body for some reason. I only had the pethedine because ds was back to back and i needed to try something. Have they given you excercises and told you how to sit etc to try and move bubs? Do try as back to back labour is defo a bit harder (sorry dont want to worry you). Thats so nice and considerate of you re-water birth and not wanting to not use it...id just be selfish (naughty me lol!) 

I class both my births as natural despite having a shot of pethidine with ds and gas and air with both, open mind all the way for sure! x


----------



## Angelique

Hey ladies! Has my Dr appointment today... BP is down slightly but my liver has gotten worse. Doc told me 3 more weeks... maybe less depending on results of weekly blood tests. Anyway, just thought I'd update you.


----------



## pink sparkle

Aww Angie good news about the bp being a bit lower...sorry about the liver problems...I hope they keep a good eye on you. I bet you just want him here now without the waiting and worry of when it will happen xxx

Ive got my growth scan today looking forward to seeing how shes laying as i think shes moved and also see what they think she weighs fingers crossed not too little or too big! x

Hope everyone is well specially baby Gemma xxx


----------



## Leeze

Angie, great your BP is down - sorry to hear your liver has got worse. be great if you can hang on for another 3 weeks as your LO will be practically full-term by then. Like Pink says, I bet you can't wait to have him here now and to be able to stop worrying. it's been a tough time for you recently, hasn't it?

Pink - how did you appointment go today? My next appointment is on Monday but I don't think I'm getting a scan

I'm feeling really big and heavy this week, how's everyone else doing? I've only got 11 more working days to go - not long too. Work is still pretty stressful but it will be over soon!!

We're going to a wedding this weekend - one of my OH's friends. Kinda wishing we weren't going really, could do with having a relaxing weekend!! xx


----------



## Angelique

Oh yes... the last 6 weeks or so have been almost torture, and idk why, I had easy, uncomplicated pregnancies in the past... this liver thing is something I never even dreamed could happen, and the risk of stillbirth scares me to death!!! Its 60% chance if you go past 36 weeks. I want him out so I can see for myself he is OK.... though I'm worried about myself, and lasting effects of these complications, it him I'm really scared for, I'm a wreck, and physically I'm almost useless. 

I keep telling myself.... 3 weeks and this zombie feeling will go away.... and I will have the prize I've worked so hard for. 

Anyway... hope you are all doing well....


----------



## pink sparkle

Sorry for not updating yesterday, ds not very well has a tummy bug. App went well, lo's estimated weight is 4lb10oz which is completely normal, however they are having me back as they like you to be on a smooth curve on your chart and mine is now dipping a little. They said its nothing to worry about but going to check growth again in two weeks. Im not worried at all wont turn down another scan though x

Leeze i kinda wouldnt want to go but do try and have a nice time, yay for 11 days at work! xxx

Angie huni sending you massive hugs I didnt realise the full extent of your condition and you must be worried sick. Have they said when the earliest they will deliver will be...try and keep positive huni, he will be here soon and all this will be forgotten. How are you getting on with names? Whats your fave atm? xxx

Hey everyone else...krissi - hope your ok hun you have been a bit quiet xxx


----------



## Waitress

Angie - hang in there honey - you're doing the right thing for him and they will get him out when required. Am thinking of you :hugs:

Leeze, we're packing up to drive 300miles to go to a wedding tomorrow and I am a bit unsure if I want to go either - just feels like I should be sticking round home or at least a lot closer to it. I'll go if you go? :winkwink:

Hope everyone else is doing good:thumbup:


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies, how is everyone?
I'm ok, a bit fed up now with not getting enough sleep and generally being uncomfortable. I also had a hormonal flip out this morning because the boiler kept turning itself off and it took me nearly an hour to get enough hot water to run a bath. I actually cried, how ridiculous. Think the cat thought I was nuts! To be fair I thought I was nuts, just couldn't help it. I'm averaging about 4-5 hours of sleep every night and it's just not enough for me.
Very glad to hear your BP is down Angie, I can totally understand your worry though. It can't be long till they'll be scheduling a c-section surely? You must be feeling really under the weather now. Hang in there, we're all thinking of you :hugs:
Pink hope your little one feels a bit better soon. That weight sounds fine for the baby at about this stage, is it not? 
I have to admit I don't envy either of you, Leeze and Emma! I just couldn't be bothered right now, I feel so lethargic and uncomfortable.


----------



## Angelique

Pielette, that's a good description.... lethargic and uncomfortable.... sounds about right LOL. And I agree I can't be bothered to do much, though I might have overdone yesterday as I got a case of panic thinking he could be here any day depending on the blood test results. The earliest they will go is 34 weeks but like he said he would like to go 36, but we will be monitoring baby very close. Next week I will have another growth scan when I go in, and possibly tests to see how developed his lungs are. 
Thanks for your thoughts... its really kind of scary. If you want more info on what it is just Google HELLP syndrome. 

Leeze yay for only 11 days left! I remember counting down with both of my girls! 

Pink I hope your little one feels better soon, its rough having sick kids.... I always wanna just cuddle them and make them feel better. We are all suffering allergies due to changing seasons.... so my 8 year old is a grump due to sniffles. 

Preethi, how is Gemma? How are you feeling after the c section? Recovering OK? 

Anyone else have weekend plans? My kids are trying to drag me to a fair, to see a couple shows, ones a sea lion show, where you can pet them and have pics taken, and ones an Australian safari where you can interact with baby kangaroos and other animals. I'm gonna try to tough it out, though I may honestly just not make it. DH has suggested a wheel chair, but I think I'd feel silly, then again its a BIG event and I do t think I can walk it all. 

Anyway... I'm off for now gotta get kids to school


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi Ladies, hope you are all doing ok.. thinking about all of you... ive been so busy here at the hospital, i hardly find anytime to go online at all., plus im knackered half of the time, ive started going home to sleep and i come here in the mornings and spend all day.. its the only way i get any rest at all, but its still all very tiring

Angelique, thanks for asking, im recovering well, i have my post op appointment tomorrow and gemma is fine too thanks, she finished her first whole bottle today.37mls, but thats a start. they will increase her volume of feed according to the weight she gains, tomorrow is the weight check.

Pink, leeze, krissi, ange,darling,piellete,waitress... big :hugs: to all of you.. xxx speak soon when i can again.. rushing off to her next feed


----------



## Leeze

just popping in quickly from work to see how everyone is and say hello

I'm feeling really tired today and feeling quite nauseous too!! Bleeeugh

really don't want to go to this wedding but a colleague had a great suggestion today - to take some DVDs with me (we've actually got a small portable DVD player) because the wedding starts at 1.30pm and everyone will be drinking from then onwards. I'm thinking I might retire to our room for an "early night" when people start getting rowdy after dinner and lie in bed and watch DVDs!!!! that is something worth looking forward to!!!!

Angie - no wonder you're worried, they sound like scary statistics. Good you're getting weekly blood tests, hon - so I guess this means if things look like they're getting worse that they will deliver him earlier? It's amazing how many things need to be considered, isn't it? Good you're getting such thorough checks.

Waitress - 300 miles to the wedding - that's pretty tough. We're going to one in Cambridge so I think it's only a couple of hours drive at the most. I still don't really want to go but it's one my OH's best friends and it will probably be a lovely day when we get there. Mostly I'm worried about getting really tired and also getting fed up of people who've been drinking all afternoon/evening etc! It does make me feel a bit better to know you're going to a wedding too - feel like I'm not suffering on my own!!! :haha:

Pink - sorry to hear your ds has a tummy bug. Hope he feels better soon. I'm a bit jealous of your scans - I want another scan!!!! Glad they think your LO's growth is normal, must be a relief. 

Pielette - that sounds like a nightmare, no wonder you were crying. 4-5 hours sleep is really rough too. I'm normally awake 2-3 times a night at the moment but I think I'm probably still managing to get about 6 hours sleep because I'm in bed for about 8 hours or so. Hope you get a better sleep soon. Do you have any chance of getting a nap in the afternoon?

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all doing ok :hugs:

Catch up with you all at the end of the weekend xxx


----------



## Leeze

ooh - I missed 2 posts from Angie and Preethi!! 

Angie - that fair sounds fun, but would there be lots of opportunity for you to rest? 

Preethi - this is great that Gemma had a full bottle!! :happydance: - what a little star 

need to dash now xxx


----------



## Angelique

Hi ladies, preethi glad you guys are doing so well! Leeze and Waitress, I think weddings are great, but idk if I could stand going that far away. 

I made it through the fair, it was actually a lot of fun... there were food booths everywhere with benches and tables to sit at so I was able to rest. The sea lions were so cute and my kids loved it. They also talked me into letting them get pink and purple streaks in their hair... just extensions, I'm not sure if the trend is the same over there but its sooooooo popular here! Bright strands of color by the faces.... they are very cute. Then traditional caramel coated apples.... they had a blast LOL. 
I'm wiped out but its so worth it for my girls... I've felt bad for being so down that I really wanted them to have a fun time, and hey have been worried about me and baby, so its good to get out. 

I'm gonna go crash


----------



## krissi

Hi girls sorry I have been MIA things have been so hectic sorting out the house paperwork with the council and then buying bits as have had to start from scratch again and then Pauls landlord was causing us no end of trouble so Wedsnesday I thought we were homeless and packed all our stuff blah blah blah I wont bore you with the details but it is all sorted now thank god and we move into new place all being well on 03rd Oct!!

I think baby is still breech as I can feel a hard lump high up but I live in deluded hope she might just have a hard bum!!

I am just so tired and I have started getting pins and needles in my hands which I know can be quite common but its very annoying none the less.

Still none of us have long to go now a few more weeks and we are fully baked pumpkins!!


----------



## Pielette

Hi everyone! How are you all?
Glad you had fun at the fair Angie and made it through ok. That's a lot more energy than I have right now! 
Oh fantastic to hear Gemma's doing well Preethi and has finished her first bottle. Fingers crossed for continued weight gain :thumbup:
Ooh new place on 3rd October, that's fab Krissi! 

We have a bit of a dilemma - apparently we can't give bubs Michael as his middle name because of Jewish superstitions (Dave is Jewish). His dad is called Michael so that's why we decided on it, but according to Jewish beliefs, if you name a child after a living relative it confuses Death and Death might come for the child instead. Which is all fine but now we're stumped! Noah Michael sounds lovely to me and no other combination is really doing it for us. Any ideas ladies?


----------



## krissi

I like Noah James or Noah Peter. Something traditional.

Had an awful night was up every 2 hours to pee and was being sick, feel much better today but uber tired!!


----------



## Leeze

Hi lovelies

Angie - great you all had a good time at the fair and there were lots of places to rest! Cute that your daughters wanted coloured bits in their hair! When is your next visit to the Doctor? How are you feeling at the moment?

Krissi - that's great you'll have your new place by 3rd Oct. How exciting! Sorry to hear you had to go through stress with Paul's landlord. I'm sleeping for about 2-3 hours at a time just now too, luckily not being sick though. My main complaint at the moment is backache, keeps coming and going and particularly if I'm sitting in a seat that hasn't got a straight back.

Pielette - that's a shame about the name but I can understand why you would want to change it. I agree with Krissi that something traditional would be nice. Noah Benjamin? Noah Martin? Good luck finding a new middle name for him!

We've just got back from the wedding and I have to say, it was much better than I expected!! It was a lovely ceremony and everyone was on good form. They played great music - lots of 80s and 90s stuff - and I even got up for a little dance (on the edge of the dancefloor away from anyone too drunk!). Plus I managed to stay up till midnight!! Feeling tired today though and am pretty sure this will be my last night out for quite a while!!!!

xxx :hugs:


----------



## Angelique

Leeze, I go to the doc on Wednesday.... though I may go in sooner as I think I may be leaking.... I got up last night to go to the restroom and my undies were soaked.... like I peed myself.... but I KNOW I didn't. My bed isn't wet, and it doesn't have a smell in my panties... like urine would. It hasn't happened again, so I'm not gonna rush, but he isn't moving much again, and my belly seems a little deflated so I'm gonna call in the morning. I'm not too worried as I can feel him.... but something is off. 

Pielette, that's rough about the name.... have you thought of doing something similar like Noah Mathew or something along those lines?


----------



## Darling

Try and get some rest Angie. Sending you a big :hugs:


----------



## Angelique

Thanks Hon, dh went and got me a soda with caffeine to get him going and he has been giving me nudges every little bit, I'm wondering if he's having a growth spurt, as he seems to be taking up more space.... I'm just chilling here in my bed, its a cool 75 degrees today and my windows are all open and I'm enjoying the fresh cool (for where I live) air. Loving that fall is almost upon us!


----------



## Darling

Me too. Summer's been a real wash-out here. I've never seen so much rain. I'm looking forward to the autumn colours and roaring fires! 

Had a really odd sensation tonight. A kick so strong it resonated. I think the umbilical cord got tugged or kicked maybe. Idk but movements all good.


----------



## Angelique

Hmmm that must have been strange! I'm laying here wide awake cuz I keep running to the restroom since I drank a ton if water tonight. I'm contemplating a nap in the bathroom LOL


----------



## Darling

Aw Angie!! Lol. I hear you! I go 3-4 times a night and still wake up bursting and sore. 5 more weeks.. :-(


----------



## Pielette

Glad you enjoyed the wedding Leeze! Sounds like it was a good one. Even so I think you have more energy than I do right now!
Angie did you call the doctor? Really hope you're feeling ok, at the very least :hugs: All this worry can't be doing you any good.
Thanks for the ideas on names ladies, we're struggling quite a bit. Dave kind of wants a name that isn't too 'Catholic' if you know what I mean (my religion), but I think he's being a bit cheeky since Noah is itself a name from the Old Testament in the Bible. It just made me laugh that we can't have something too Catholic, but we can have two Hebrew names! I'm not that fussed myself, I just want something that works nicely. He therefore doesn't want anything like Noah Matthew (which I like). I quite liked Noah Arthur, but he doesn't like that one at all. We've both mused over Noah Samuel, but it doesn't quite do it for me. Hmm. I do like Noah Benjamin though, that's one that didn't occur to me so I'll suggest it.
I don't know whether this is my own wishful thinking or not, but I'm starting to be convinced that my little man is going to come early. Without wishing to impart too much information, I'm going to the loo at least 2-3 times a day (BM), all completely normal, not diarrhoea or anything. Plus I feel achy, crampy and I'm getting nausea quite often. I feel like my body is gearing itself up, which is a bit strange for me. I could be totally wrong, but that's what instinct is telling me.

Hope you're feeling better Krissi!
How are you and Gemma doing Preethi?


----------



## Darling

Pielette said:


> I don't know whether this is my own wishful thinking or not, but I'm starting to be convinced that my little man is going to come early. Without wishing to impart too much information, I'm going to the loo at least 2-3 times a day (BM), all completely normal, not diarrhoea or anything. Plus I feel achy, crampy and I'm getting nausea quite often. I feel like my body is gearing itself up, which is a bit strange for me. I could be totally wrong, but that's what instinct is telling me.

Me too! Seriously, my dh takes the mickey because I only poop every few days (weird I know!) but I have been having a huge clearout and I mean huge! Sorry far tmi! But bh increasing, feeling sick and at my last ante-natal visit the mw wrote 4/5 under the heading engagement (which only means 1/5 worked its way down but as its my third I'm hoping (and it probably is wishful thinking) this one will come a bit early. I'm thinking about 7lbs sounds like a nice size?! Lol. Xxx


----------



## Pielette

Very glad it's not just me Kara! I could seriously do without all the toilet trips! :blush: 7lb does sound like a nice size, I distinctly remember ordering a 6/7 lber :haha:


----------



## Darling

Yes me too. Clearly we'll both be early with nice average babies!


----------



## Darling

Sorry average-sized babies (who are placid and sleep well! Pray they can self-comfort! Lol)


----------



## Leeze

ha ha - loving these thoughts of 7lb babies!! Mind you, I'm still thinking that I'd like to make it till the due date so I get 4 weeks between finishing work and when the LO comes. I saw the midwife today and told her that I hardly ever feel my LO kick during the night - she said maybe I've got a "daytime baby" - I like the sound of that!!! One that likes to sleep a lot during the night, that's what I'd like!!!

Angie/Darling - I'm also "going" about 3 times a day at the moment!! Again, glad it's not just me.

Pielette - good luck with agreeing on a new middle name. We're still struggling to agree on a first name!

Oh and I've got lots of "belly-shaking" kicks going on. I love them. Feeling very content today, although pretty tired still. My maternity cover person started at work today and it's actually feeling good so far - like I really will be able to hand things over and not worry about it for a year!! Woo hoo!!


----------



## Pielette

I love the belly shaking too Leeze! Makes me giggle :haha: Although I'm not loving the hip punching that's going on, think he's digging elbows or fists into my left hip and it is not comfy!
Just had some news that has made me a bit sad and annoyed. Our NCT course leader has been suspended and won't be finishing our course. I'm gutted, she was lovely and really positive and open-minded. Obviously we don't know the ins and outs, but she sent us all a personal email to explain, she said she's had thousands of positive comments but 'one negative comment many months ago sadly tipped the unbalanced scale'. 
I'm sad because she is lovely and has been a great teacher, and I'm also annoyed because we have now lost two sessions which have to be rescheduled. So firstly we have to have someone new, and secondly, when are they proposing to fit these in? I'm one of the furthest along in the course and three of us are 35 weeks. That is not a lot of time! We could easily go into labour in a couple of weeks, that's really cutting it fine.


----------



## krissi

Has anyone else got this whenever i move i can hear water swooshing around! I sound like a hot water bottle and i can feel it moving. 

Had a day hospital today as was having pains and been really sick over weekend. all ok with baby but have an irritated uterus no found cause on the toco thing the reading was going up to 100 but they said not labour how high does it go in labour!!


----------



## Darling

Oh Krissi how rotten for you. Are you feeling any better now?

What about you Angie?

Preethi have you experienced your first projectile poo yet? Lol. Issy soaked my one day when I was changing her right in front of my best friend who actually laughed so hard that she cried!


----------



## krissi

I am still being sick and generally feel awful today but I am reassured all is fine with Charleigh which is ultimately the most important thing and I keep telling myself that in 6 weeks it will be over!!


----------



## Darling

Aw you poor thing! I hope you get some relief soon. I hate being sick! :-(


----------



## Angelique

Argh..... I had a nice long response written and it crashed and is gone!!!! 

It basically said I'm doing OK aside from itching myself raw.... I just have to hold out till Wednesday morning.... and then doc and I are gonna have a heart to heart..... cuz I need to know some more details. 

Gotta run now since the company we bought my rocker recliner from is coming to pick it back up, its broken, and we haven't even had it a month! Oh well good for lifetime warranties. I have to go run the vacuum cuz I'm weird like that LOL

I'll write more later.


----------



## Angelique

Does anyone else have anxiety? Just during pregnancy? I feel like I'm gonna have to give birth in the psych Ward some days!!


----------



## Darling

Angie - that's where I'm writing from! Lol


----------



## Waitress

Hi girls,

Just got caught up after being away for the weekend at a wedding down south. Man that was hard work! I felt physically fine but all the "you're not very big" comments did my head in - especially when I feel so huge! I actually got sat next to a girl I was at uni with years ago who is now a midwife and we had a good natter about everything. Towards the end of the night I was getting tired and then suddenly my left eye started flickering and got a bright light in it and I felt "out of myself" - it was totally weird. She told me it was my blood pressure and I got my husband and we left. The minute I was out of there it went. :shrug:

Glad to hear most of us are doing ok. Sorry you had a bad couple of days Krissi and Angie, I just read your reduced movement thread so I hope your doctor can reassure you today. :hugs: Has anyone heard anything else back from Preethi?

I veer from being happily pregnant and content in sitting out the next 5 weeks to praying that the baby will come bang on 37 weeks which for me is a week on Friday! In the mornings I am usually very serene, and by teatime I want it out!

Bit of drama at NCT last night - it was the breastfeeding class and the teacher (different one) was absolutely hopeless. We all fell about laughing with our pretend babies (mine had makeup on) and the coach just couldn't engage us at all. Then she spent 2 hours talking about the pitfalls and the issues associated with breastfeeding. At the end she said "any questions?" and I said "Aren't you supposed to be telling us why this is a good thing?' and she was like "Oops, I missed that bit out". Random! At least I had a good laugh.


----------



## Darling

Emma perhaps you could complain and get your money back?


----------



## Waitress

Hi Kara,

I wrote the normal teacher an email - it was a real shambles. I'm not fussed about the money but none of the other girls are even considering breast feeding now which I think is a shame - this teacher was completely rubbish! I'm still going to do my best to crack it - its just a shame she missed the opportunity to engage the other girls.

How is your SPD? Are you coping ok? I sooooooo wish I knew when the baby was coming, the not knowing is the hardest part!


----------



## Darling

That's appalling. Those women may make decisions based on that course. My regular NHS classes were brilliant and covered everything! I would be livid. Sounds like the previous teacher had much more idea. 

I'm housebound. My husband's new band is playing a gig on Saturday night (first gig) and he's trying to get a babysitter and I just don't think I can but its his first gig and I should be there but I worry if I can't get a seat. Otherwise ok. Not in pain except when I walk more than the length of a room lol. Not long now. The inability to breathe freely at night, which I'm sure we all have, and the heartburn bothers me far more.

Haha! I hear you! I've been Googling 'third baby early' and re-familiarising myself with potential early indicators of labour lol. Its 5 weeks away!! What am I like?? I've jyst had enough now. I want to walk around and breathe deep breaths and not be up all night weeing! (Five times last night!) Alas, we are all in it together!! Lol

Xx


----------



## Leeze

hi everyone

very quick hello as I'm exhausted - had really full on day at work then had 2-hour antenatal class and have just finished dinner - need to chill out for a bit with OH then go to bed. sorry to hear about the various aches, pains, worries and NCT class disasters. :hugs:

I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself because I had the flu jab yesterday and not only is my arm really sore but I've had a nasty sore throat and bad cough all day today. The sore arm bit also kept me awake lots last night because it's my left arm and I'm trying to sleep on my left side. 

I've got a girlie night planned tomorrow with early dinner at wagamamas (yum) and then cinema. Just hit me that these types of evenings won't be happening for quite a while once the LO comes!

Can't believe we're all nearly there now!!!! So much to do still 

Right, off to bed now xx

I


----------



## Angelique

Hi ladies..... is anyone else just SO ready to be done!? I hate to complain cuz of all the women who can't seem to have children, but man I'm so over this misery! I want my body back! I'm craving a run, and to be active, and I can't cuz I can barely walk across the hall to pee! Grrrrr! 

Sorry for the rant.... I'm Just having a day... I go to the doc tomorrow and I feel so selfish cuz I just want him to admit me and deliver this baby! The constant fear of stillbirth is always in my mind, and since his movement has decreased so drastically I'm a wreck. I'd rather have him out now, and have him constantly watched, than the increasing chances of losing him. Since Sunday my itching has increases with a vengeance, I'm raw and bleeding and feel like I'm one of those people who thinks there are bugs crawling on them.... I can't describe it except it feels like I'm covered head to toe in mosquito bites.... only NOTHING is there! No bites, bumps or rashes... just badly abused skin now. 

Ugh I'm ranting again.... sorry... honestly the worst is the fear... Bubs doesn't move unless I provoke him 90% of the time, so doc and I are gonna chat about it tomorrow. He's great, and I'm sure he will want a scan, and stress test and more blood... and hopefully I will get a date so I know when it will be over and I finally get to hold him! The part that makes It all worth it! 

OK I'm gonna try to sleep.... sorry again for the whining.


----------



## Darling

Angie - honey remember that your little guy's movements are bound to decrease now as he doesn't have the room to move around in there anymore. They tell you to expect that. As long as he is moving and you can provoke a reaction he's ok. That's normal from hereon in. Try not to worry honey. We all understand how you're feeling. We've just all reached that stage where we're all uncomfortably big, mobility is greatly restricted and we have a list of complaints as long as our arms, heartburn, itching, difficulty breathing, fatigue, peeing every five minutes and to top it off all we hear is our moany old selves complaining about it all the time! Lol. Never mind feeling guilty for being fed up girl! Its completely understandable and you have kids to look after as well. Its tough so cut yourself some slack. We're on the home run now sweetie so hang in there.. we'll get there soon. :hugs:


----------



## Darling

Leeze :hugs: hope your arm feels better soon hun. This stage is the hardest but remember there is an end in sight.. I can hear my skinny jeans calling!!!! ;-)

Enjoy your girly night. Cinema becomes a luxury after you have kids! Lol. I went to see Harry Potter first cinema trip in four years! Not suggesting you will have to wait that ling though lol. Enjoy. X


----------



## Pielette

Hi everyone. How are you all?
Sorry to hear the flu jab affected you a bit Leeze. I actually haven't had an invite to get one which kind of surprised me, although I kind of decided not to bother if I was invited, simply because it isn't long till I'm not pregnant anymore... I hope!
Emma that's rubbish about the breastfeeding class. It's so weird, these people seem to either encourage breast or bottle and don't ever touch on the pros and cons of the other. Wouldn't it be better to let us all make an informed choice? I've been doing a bit of research on breastfeeding and I really hope I can make it work for me and bubs.
You poor thing Angie, I can't imagine how you must be feeling these days. The itching must be driving you crazy, it annoys me enough as it is cos I'm a bit itchy too, although nowhere near what you're experiencing. As Kara says, I know we should all be expecting less movement these days and I'm sure your little guy is fine, they've been keeping a very close eye on you. But it doesn't stop the worrying. Thinking of you :hugs:
Kara, your husband is playing in a band? Very cool! What kind of music? Hope you can manage to make it there. I hear you on the heartburn, for me it's like a constant burning in my throat at the minute and it's so unpleasant.

We've had a real stroke of luck. Last week I had a decorator come round to give us a quote on doing the lounge, hallway, up the stairs and the landing. He did my parents' place so I know how good he is. Unfortunately he said he's not available for another 5 weeks, which obviously was not going to work, especially with a planned home birth! But on Monday he rang me to say he'd had a cancellation and was free from Wednesday for a week, and did we want him? We're delighted! So he's starting this morning, he's downstairs as I'm typing and I'm camped out upstairs. We're waiting on the carpet shop to let us know when our carpet is in, that should be very soon, so we're getting there.
Had the midwife round yesterday to assess the flat for our home birth and it's all systems go. She also did my ante-natal check while she was here, and every ante-natal check is going to be at my home from now on. Noah is still helpfully head down which I'm very relieved about. 
We've almost made a decision on his middle name now - we're thinking of Noah Benjamin. The only thing that might change that (cos we both really like it) is a situation with my sister-in-law. My 8 year old nephew Joe was actually one of a twin, and my sister-in-law lost the other twin very late in the pregnancy. Dave thinks that he was named Benjamin but can't remember for sure, so he's going to check with her today. She may not mind at all, or think it's nice, but we'd better check either way and if it upsets her obviously we won't use it.


----------



## Darling

Hi hun - its heavy rock. I liked Noah Benjamin as soon as I heard it. It just works. Some names sound so disjointed, pretentious and frankly quite ridiculous. Noah Benjamin sounds lovely and... Oooh braxton hicks! Sorry.. what was I saying? Oh and rolls nicely off the tongue. Can Benjamin as a middle name not be honouring him? Or would that put you off? I'm still utterly stumped on names. Joe likes Tobias and Gabriel (not keen on 'Toby' 'Tobes' or 'Gabe' though).


----------



## Pielette

It does seem to roll off the tongue, doesn't it? Our surname is Gordon as well and I think it goes nicely. I'd happily use it in an 'honouring' sense, I think it'd actually be really lovely, but of course just have to make sure that my sister-in-law isn't upset by it. 
Ooh I love the name Gabriel! I think it's gorgeous. I think there's less of a chance of it becoming Gabe than there is of Tobias becoming Toby, I think that one is more likely. What do you think?


----------



## Pielette

Hmm unfortunately my sister-in-law finds it too weird so Noah Benjamin is a no-go. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Darling

Oh that's a shame hun. But surely its only a middle name its not like you'll be calling him Benjamin.. oh well. One of my best friends had twins and one died at 9 days old and my other friend has a daughter by the same name. I find that incredibly awkward because I can almost feel my friend wince if I mention her name. No mother should endure that!

Re Gabriel I think you have a point there. No-one would call a Tobias 'Tobias' but not everyone would shorten Gabriel. 

What about Noah Gabriel? Or Noah Sebastian?


----------



## Waitress

HELLLPPPPP MEEEEEE!!!!!

Phonecall just now:

MIL: How are you? How long have you got left? What are you doing my son for his dinner? 
Me: 4 and a bit weeks
MIL: I thought it was 4 weeks on Saturday
Me: Yes, around then
MIL: Are you being deliberately evasive? 
Me: "What?"
MIL: XXX said they saw you at a wedding at the weekend and you look like you're ready to have the baby now. Are you due sooner and not telling me?
Me: I thought I was supposed to be looking really small and everyone was concerned I wasn't big enough, now I'm about to have it and haven't told anyone? What are you talking about?
MIL: You sound stressed, are you not coping very well?
ME: I'm coping fine thanks, just other people's ridiculous questions I'm finding hard to manage
MIL: There's no need to be rude, it is my grandchild.

Dear Lord, please make her GO AWAY!!!!!!


----------



## Angelique

Oh my goodness what a conversation!! I feel for you!! Were I you, call screening LOL. 

Went to the doc.... BP is up again and I gained 11 pounds in a week!!!! I about fainted! So I'm doing a fun 24 hour urine test.... ah what joy. Other than that were doing another liver test and he gave me a perscription for the itching... lets hope it helps. 

Pielette I think Noah Benjamin is great, its too bad you can't use it... names are so tough!


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Waitress - your MIL sounds like she's making your pregnancy all about her!! I say screen all calls from now on and get your OH to speak to her instead!! I think you handled it well hon and she needs to get over herself!!! My Mum is great at making things be all about her - she told me recently she doesn't want to know when I go into labour, she only wants to know when the LO has arrived safely because she thinks she'll be too worried and anxious while I'm in labour. Sorry, is it her labour or mine?! Then she said as soon as she knows the LO is here she'll be getting my Dad to drive them both down to see us straight away (complete assumption it would be ok even though they live 5 hours drive away so would need to stay - no discussion about whether we want them to come straight away - although I did say to her I'd rather see how we feel at the time before agreeing to this). Let's all agree to not be pushed around by parents/in-laws - this is OUR special time!!!

Angie - I can understand you wanting the LO to come out sooner rather than later, it sounds like it's really stressing you out honey. But, like Darling says, this is the time when we start to feel them moving round much less because they've got less room. It's good the Doctor is taking it all seriously though and you're getting lots of checks. 

Pielette - that's a real shame about your sister-in-law and the name Benjamin. It's very caring and thoughtful of you to decide not to have that name for her sake. What about Noah Elliot, Noah Jeremy, Noah Mitchell? Good luck finding another name!!! We're still completely lost on names - the only 2 we're toying with at the moment are Keelie and Millie - but I'm really not sure about either of them. I still like Elena but my OH has completely gone off that!!

Darling - I like Gabriel and I actually like Gabe too - both really solid names. How's your SPD doing, by the way? I've got almost constant backache at the moment but I don't imagine it's anything like as bad as SPD - mainly I have to really watch my posture.

Krissi - hope you're doing ok honey. you sounded a bit down on FB :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Angelique

Leeze Noah Elliot sound very nice! I know all about how hard names are and perhaps its hormones but I'm so sick of people asking what his name is, and acting shocked cuz idk yet. 

I'm so glad my mil lives about 30 mi. Away and is very.... hands off... my sister on the other hand.... she is a beast, but hubby's family is cool. 

I'm calling it an early night, I'm pretty tired, it was a looooong day, and I wanna get to sleep before hubby comes to bed, as bad as that sounds, he has a cold (he thinks he has pneumonia LOL) and moans all night.... I'm like COME ON!! I've been in pain, sniffly, and very uncomfortable for weeks and you have a cold and keep me awake? LOL I guess I'm just not sympathetic... especially when he wont listen to me about what meds to take (I'm half way through pharmacy tech classes) so I kinda do know what to take for runny noses, and he does something else. 

Anyway, as from everything medical.... I feel a bit better about movement since I had my non stress test today, it was picking up movements I couldn't feel at all.... so I wonder if that's happening a lot. I hope so. Doc said today that he thinks by 36 weeks my BP will force him to take the baby since the bottom number is in the upper 90's a lot now, I'm totally fine with 36 weeks, it puts me about October 4th or 5th, and he should be doing well enough to breathe on his own by then. 

I did hear something very interesting today.... 1 day in the uterus is equal to 5 days in an incubator... crazy huh... really shows how well our body's really built to grow baby. 

Krissi.... I hope things are better for you!


----------



## Pielette

Thanks ladies, we are definitely finding it tough now to decide on a middle name. I think because we both loved Michael and Benjamin, it's hard to find one that we both love as much. I kind of thought about Noah Joshua but I worry that it's too much on the 'a' sound. Grr. Hopefully inspiration will hit before too long!
Oh that's really good Angie, hopefully that's happening more than you're aware of. 1 day in the uterus equals 5 days in the incubator... just wow! We are definitely made for this. You do make me laugh about your OH, the other day I got a bit pissy with Dave cos he was moaning about being tired, I said me too and he said well you don't have to go to work. My response was first of all it's not a bloody competition and secondly, do you have any idea how much work it is growing this baby?! Between the constant peeing, leg cramps, heartburn and basically not being able to get comfy on my sides, proper sleep is a distant dream. Not that I don't understand, of course I appreciate him going to work but don't belittle me! He grovelled for quite a while after that... :haha:
My God Emma that is one irritating MIL! I admire your patience in those responses cos I fear I would have snapped! This is one of those times that I'm grateful that the extent of my interaction with my MIL is restricted to saying hello and goodbye on family outings and that's about it. Leeze I second that! I have a few friends who want me to notify them when I'm in labour, but to be honest I kind of want to keep it to myself apart from Dave and my parents. I don't really want to put out an announcement and then have to deal with loads of them wanting to come round the second he's born. At least I could have a few hours of peace before that happens!


----------



## Waitress

Thank girls - she is a total nightmare. Christmas is going to be horrendous.

Leeze - I think Millie is a beautiful name. I can't even read it or type it without smiling. I think you'll know why if you've read some of my FB posts! My Millie is the only one who keeps me sane sometimes - and she doesn't like the MIL either!

Vanessa, I was actually going to suggest Noah Joshua yesterday. I think it sounds good with your surname. Good luck finding the name, I know its difficult. I don't think I have shared our choices before on this thread but now we are certain I think I can. If we have a girl we are going to call her Flora Maisie and if we have a boy we are going to call him Fletcher Michael. Michael is my Dad's name and he died in '97. I love both names so either way we are ready! We're still not telling anyone else our choices though - in a way I am hoping they have got it wrong and we are having twins and we end up with both!

I am determined to get my hospital bag sorted this weekend - I still haven't done it, it feels like such a big step. And add to that the fact that I am refusing to buy anymore mat clothes and seem to keep wearing the same few outfits all the time, I can't afford to put one or two of the only things that fit me in a bag to just sit there! Is anyone else in the same clothes the whole time?! Especially now its getting colder I am just in leggings, boots, layered tops and a big cardigan. I look like an old pregnant student!

Got some workmen round today fixing doorlocks and a leaking shower so best go get organised. Have a nice day all :hugs:


----------



## Pielette

Ooh forgot to say myself Leeze, I really love the name Millie. It's so cute and pretty! 
Thanks Emma, I love your name choices. Flora and Fletcher are really really cute! But also lovely for when s/he is older. I always loved tha name Florence, these old-fashioned names seem to be making a real comeback. 
I hear you on the maternity clothes front, I'm not buying anything anymore! I did buy a few maxi dresses a while back but they're not maternity ones so I can wear them afterwards. Other than that I haven't really bought much, just a pair of jeans and some long vest tops (again not maternity, they just work!). I couldn't be bothered to spend a load of money on clothes that will be useless soon enough. So I do wear the same sorts of things constantly!
Our decorator is back today so I'm camped out upstairs again. He's so good though, very very quick and excellent, I'm so pleased we're managing to get it done before Noah arrives.

Just had a text from my friend from work (my fellow pregnant friend!) - she gave birth to her little girl on Tuesday night and has called her Lily Ella. So pleased for them! Don't know if you remember me telling you but it took them about 3 years to get pregnant and they were told it was practically impossible, so it's wonderful that she's finally here!


----------



## Angelique

I have to share the neat experience I had last night! 

So my BA y finally moved into a position that I could REALLY feel him kick... he was kicking right along where my c section scar is... well it was starting to hurt a little, so I put my hand down to kinda give counter pressure.... and maybe make him move over just a bit. When I did that he pushed himself against my left side so that I could feel him from his head to his bottom.... well when I ran my hand down his back he stopped kicking... and as long as I rubbed his back he was still, if I stopped he kicked again, it was really kinda neat cuz it was sort of a bonding moment.... he's not born yet, but I already know he likes his back rubbed.... I don't know if any of you Have experienced anything like it, but I had to share cuz I thought it was neat.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi Ladies, just a quick update, we are mostly coming home on sunday morning or saturday !! cant wait,., its been a very tough 3 weeks and im so tired, i havent been online for ages !!

hope you are all doing ok and that your pregnancies are just gliding by smoothly... not long left now and your dreams are going to come true !!! xx the moment you hold them in your arms.. its an awesome feeling.. !!

BIG :hugs: to all of you


----------



## Leeze

Hooray - Preethi - that's great news :happydance::happydance: - how wonderful you get to bring Gemma home very soon. I'm so pleased for you. It must be a huge relief and feel very exciting!! Thanks for updating us, honey, and it's no wonder you haven't had a chance to come on here much.

Angie - that's great the Doctor is planning for you to make it to 36 weeks, that sounds like a great time for your LO to come into the world. And how cute you could feel him right from his head to his bottom. I do feel lots of different types of movements but I couldn't really tell you which body part is which most of the time!! 

Vanessa - I hadn't picked up on your FB posts re Millie, I don't tend to spend much time on FB these days really - I just have a quick flick through most of the time. I feel like I just want to gush about being pregnant all the time and somehow I'd rather do that on here than on FB!! Is Millie your lovely dog? Re: clothes, I've gone through a few phases during my pregnancy. In the early months I tended to wear baggy tops with leggings or jeans, then I moved on to floaty maternity dresses with leggings and now I've definitely moved into the comfy stage of big baggy trousers with elasticated waists and jersey tops with cardigans!! I bought quite a lot of maternity clothes around 12-14 weeks off ebay - about 4-5 bundles of them - but have tended to wear the same 5-6 things in rotation in 2 month phases if that makes sense! But, I know what you mean about looking like a student - I definitely feel like that at the moment. Plus I got a maternity parka from ebay which reminds me of my student parka days in the early 90s!! 

Pielette - that's funny about your OH saying at least you don't have to work!! My OH has started talking about this "year off" I'm about to have as though I'm going to be travelling round the world on a cruise or being a lady of leisure. I keep reminding him that having a newborn baby is like having a 24/7 job, I don't think he really gets it ... he's in for a shock!! And I hear you on the not sleeping properly front - I've started waking up 4-5 times a night again - peeing, having leg cramp, feeling uncomfortable/too hot etc. Growing a baby is amazing but is also really hard work!! 

Well, I'm feeling very excited today for 2 reasons! Firstly, I've only got 6 more working days left!! Yippee. The commute to work is really hard now and I'm struggling to focus all day and be a functional working person. Secondly, we complete on the new flat tomorrow so will get the keys tomorrow afternoon!!! We won't move in for about 3-4 months because we want to get all the work done before we move in - but we're going to spend some time there this weekend - and I think it's meant to be sunny on Saturday so we're hoping to sit out in the garden for a couple of hours!!! I can't wait!!!! Have a lovely weekend everyone, speak soon xx:hugs:


----------



## Angelique

Yay for you Leeze!!! How exciting to get your new place!! You should post up some pics so we can share LOL. 

Preethi I'm so happy for you! Having her home will likely be so much easier on you! And her!


----------



## Waitress

Leeze, it was me (Emma) not Pielette (Vanessaa!) who has the dog called Millie. We need to get you off work asap!! really excited for you that you get your new house today - have fun running round it like a loony. I don't care how old you are, its what you do when you get a new house, its the law!

Angie, that sounds amazing! I haven't tried anything like that but I am going to now. He's been such a source of worry for you these last few weeks, I'm glad he is giving you some lovely moments aswell, you deserve it!

Preethi, congratulations! Really happy for you that you are bringing Gemma home this weekend - how exciting! Do you have any recent pictures?


----------



## Pielette

That's fantastic Preethi! So glad to hear you get to take your little girl home! I demand lots of piccies of her!
Wow Angie, that's so lovely, how cute that he likes a back rub in the womb! I bet it'll send him to sleep when he's here if you keep doing it :thumbup: Must be lovely to have an experience like that in the midst of all your worry.
Congrats on the new flat Leeze! I would so love to have a garden, can't wait for us to be able to move. Should be in a few months. What work do you have to do to the new place before you move in?

Our decorator has finished painting the lounge and he's putting up our wallpaper today on one wall. It sounds gross but the wallpaper is brown, red and gold and we chose a kind of goldy colour for the paint, which has come out more of a buttery colour - not what I expected at all but actually it looks lovely and I'm really pleased with it! It's so much warmer than what we had before and I'm sure it'll really help with selling the place. Then when the carpet's in it's going to be massively different.
Last night I had a shocking night's sleep. The cat freaked out at the smell of the paint in the lounge - we shut her in the lounge and kitchen (it's all open plan) of a nighttime but she was so scared by it we decided to allow her the run of the flat last night. Massive mistake, cos she can't be trusted to just lay down and sleep! After too long of her whinging and scratching Dave got fed up and shut her downstairs, but our sleep was pretty much ruined. After all that worrying she was fine when we got up. Such a mischief cat.


----------



## Leeze

quick hello - just got back from running round new place!!! celebrated with a sparkling ribena!!! will catch up properly over weekend xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi !! yes i do, ive actually sent one pic by email to my friend sarah and she has posted it on her thread, its on the second last page, but i will post some when i go home tomorrow and get some time to come online !

Hope youre all doing well xx


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Have a great last month, ladies! It seems like everything is going well.
We're good over here, too!


----------



## Angelique

Birdie nice to hear from you! 22 weeks is fabulous! Congratulations!


----------



## babyhopes2323

some pics of gemma, today as we were leaving home , the other one is after she got her first bath in the hospital today and one of her on my chest from yesterday x:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00189-20110922-2021.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 8









IMG00192-20110924-1637.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 8









IMG00193-20110924-1643.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Darling

Omg!!!! She's GORGEOUS!!!!!!! I am reduced to mush! Hope you're recovering well honey.  xxx


----------



## Leeze

Preethi - she is so beautiful and precious. How lovely that it's time to take her home. You can truly start your new lives together now!!! :hugs:

Emma - that's funny I got you and Vanessa mixed up. You're right, I do need to finish work soon - my brain has become like putty. I nearly walked out of a shop today without paying for a something because it was hanging off my arm!! The best bit was that I'd just paid for the other things I'd bought and hadn't realised! 

Birdie - great to hear from you and fabulous to hear all is going well. 

Pielette - well done for getting all that decorating done, it sounds lovely. We're planning to get a side extension built on our new place and make an open-plan kitchen/living room - otherwise there isn't really enough space. It will be quite a lot of work but basically by doing this we've been able to afford somewhere in an area we probably couldn't afford otherwise. 

So, I'm now at the point where a lot of my LO's movements look and feel like an alien moving around inside me. Very cute and also quite funny to see. I'm exhausted today, we've spent the day trying to sort stuff at the new place. The previous owners had left quite a lot of crap in the shed, plus the kitchen and bathroom were quite dirty - even though we won't be living there till probably the new year we want to make it nice enough that we can stay the odd night there before the building work starts. 

How's everyone's weekend going? xx


----------



## Angelique

Oh she's perfect! And soooo tiny! That carseat pic really shows how little.... her face is just so sweet I wanna kiss those cheeks! Lol
I'm so happy for you!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks ladies, last night was so horrible, our first night.. she was crying all the time and her feeding times were off. im so knackered and starting to feel upset.. shes all over the place and my hormones are not helping. ! i slept through her crying as i couldnt hear her this morning, i was in such deep sleep that i couldnt hear dh feeding her, changing her, or her crying, its so weird.

i recovered really well from my c section to be honest, i started having contractions and wasnt supposed to go into natural labour as she was breech and small, although painful, i stood up the next day and was walking by the third day, i would choose a section again ! as i couldnt bear the contractions !!


----------



## Leeze

aw, sweetie. It's bound to be a really emotional time - try not to give yourself a hard time about it if you can. I bet you're exhausted too! I know from other new mums that it can take a little while to get babies into established feeding routines and that it's all really tiring and overwhelming at first. Great that your OH is getting stuck in too - I guess he must have thought you needed your rest! xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

yeah he is equally knackered actually.. im trying to tell myself that i dont have the baby blues.. ! its overwhelming as i had no responsibility of her for over 3 weeks and now its full on ! its really tough, ill have to see how it goes over the next week xxx


----------



## Leeze

I bet you'll feel much better in a week!! Just remember to take care of yourself and grab naps whenever you can xx


----------



## Angelique

The first night is always the hardest. You described my first night home with my oldest daughter. It was so hard.... can your mom come give you a nap break? That is what my mom did and it helped a ton. Next night will be easier..... you are all adjusting to a new routine and a new place.


----------



## Pielette

Preethi she is gorgeous, absolutely adorable! I'm sure you must be so overwhelmed but don't doubt yourself, it WILL get easier and smoother, it's just going to take a little getting used to. Just try to get naps in whenever Gemma naps, you have to make sure you get as much rest as possible.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thank you so much ladies, thats what ive been doing ! napping when she is.. xx

unfortunately my mum is out of town but dh is with me until saturday, so hes taken a whole week off.. my mum comes back tomorrow so im sure she will be able to help me out when dh goes back to work xx

hopefully gemma will get used to the place by then and i wont feel so tired !


----------



## krissi

Aww hunni it will take time so don't be hard on yourself xxx

had mw today she is still breech so at mw next week if she still hasn't turned i will be booked for a scan and they will try and turn her if not will be booked for a c section at 39 weeks.


----------



## Leeze

Preethi - I think it's good to remind yourself that most new mums feel overwhelmed at first! Also, having a preemie baby I guess that means her stomach is even smaller than full-term babies so she won't be able to take as much in at each feed and I imagine it will be even more exhausting because she'll need feeds more frequently? Is that right? The midwife at the antenatal class I went to on Saturday said that new-born babies have stomachs the size of a little marble - so very small!!!

Krissi - sorry to hear your LO is still breech, but how exciting that you might get to know the day she comes beforehand. And only 4 weeks away!!!! WOWEE!!

I've got really sore feet today, anyone else getting this? I feel like I've been on a 5 mile hike wearing the wrong shoes!! On a more positive note we've ordered our cot and a changing table. This means we've got most of the big stuff (or it's on order) - we need to get the car seat next weekend and hopefully the buggy will be the weekend after. It's getting so close now!! And, I've only got 4 more working days left!!!! :happydance::happydance:

How's everyone else doing? :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks Leeze ! i know i should remind myself oftenxx 

Krissi, hope she turns real soon so that you dont have to have the section !!! xxx


----------



## Darling

Oh bloody hell! I have hemorrhoids now! Lol. Seriously?!


----------



## Leeze

Darling said:


> Oh bloody hell! I have hemorrhoids now! Lol. Seriously?!

oh no - another one of those perils of pregnancy that don't get talked about much. hope they're not too painful xx


----------



## Darling

Its just typical! I'm one of those weirdos that only goes every couple of days and goes no problem but now I have hemorroids.. I need to go twice a day! Grr! I can't wait to feel normal again. I want to take deep breaths and sleep on my tummy! :-(

How are we all feeling tonight?


----------



## krissi

I feel awful i am so tired of being sick every day!

As pumpkin us breech her kicks are right in my girly bits and it really hurts, i feel awful keep moaning but i had really got my hopes up she may some early and unless she turns that isn't going to happen!

Still on a positive note this time next week i will be in my new home!!


----------



## Darling

Aw poor you Krissi! That's rotten for you. I hope she turns for you. That said I get that poking in my lady bits. Its hands so don't lose heart she may turn yet. Girls are co-operative! ;-)) xxx

Well i have my 36 wk check at the birthing clinic on Friday and I am praying that my little guy has turned (he is currently LOP - left side posterior) I have gathered from some ladies on here that their b2b labours were fine but mine was horrendous and if this chap doesn't go into an anterior position for labour I will be transferring to the main maternity unit for an epidural. I know how a baby coming out of my body b2b feels for me and I swore I would never put myself through that again. I had a tens machine, homeopathy and I didn't experience any relief between contractions - it was constant. I am baffled by just how many ladies had posterior babies and said it wasn't much different to any other labour. I think I must just be a funny shape. Please girls keep your fingers and toes crossed. I know its not the end of the world if I can't have a water birth but I couldn't have one for my home birth last time (various reasons including lack of enough hot water and space) and as this is going to be my last baby, I had set my heart on a water birth at the birthing clinic. I didn't honestly think I'd be posterior twice! Grrr! Are boys awkward or what??? Lol.


----------



## Pielette

Oh Kara really hope he plays ball and moves soon. He still has enough time to do it so don't lose hope! Have you tried bouncing on a ball, or all fours? I hear conflicting things about back to back labours as well, but most people have said it was very unpleasant. Fingers crossed he'll have moved!
Hope your little one moves as well Krissi. I do hear funny stories though, how women give up hope, get their c-section booked and then baby moves - fingers crossed!
Hooray for 4 working days left Leeze! :happydance: Bet you can't wait!

Well I too am suffering from the haemmorhoid hell :growlmad: It was a lot better, and then courtesy of a restaurant on Saturday night I got a slight touch of food poisoning and BAM! Return of the haemmorhoid, and he brought friends this time... eurgh. So sick of it too Kara! And desperate to sleep on my tummy. The other day I was walking past a clothes shop and spotted some really pretty bits in the window and I thought to myself... wow I can't wait to have my body back and wear nice clothes again! 
On the upside, our decorating is now finished :happydance: It looks fantastic, I'm so pleased with it and glad we got someone in to do it cos we'd have just done a crap job which would have taken ages. Our new carpet is going in tomorrow morning and I can't wait to see it, our old one is absolutely awful.
Today I've got to nip into town to get a couple of bits for our homebirth, I realised with a shock this morning that I'm only a week away from full term... yikes!


----------



## Darling

Last time I spent about a week on my ball it was just so comfy to sit on. I did during labour too. Didn't move baby but I'll be having another crack at it! 

Though I didn't have the greatest experience during my home birth (b2b labour, a gormless mw and no birthing pool) I would still heartily recommend home-birthing. There is just no substitute for lying in your own bed to recover with your new baby and getting into your own bath. Its just fantastic!! The only reason I'm not doing it again is because I had a bad experience labouring and I just want to be in a position to get an epidural if necessary. The only advice I would offer, if I may be so bold, is to be flexible and don't hold rigidly to the idea of a home-birth. Have a bag packed just in case and if at all possible have a birthing pool at home. I've heard this can really take the sting out of it. 

Yes full term by the end of this week? Is anyone going to try bringing on labour? My friend (she has 4 kids) swears by pineapple. She says it gets your bowels moving and that helps speed things up.

I so hear you on the hemorroids front!! Lol. It really is dreadful isn't it? My husband still falls about laughing when I mention them because I got them after dd was born and I bought some hemorroid cream called Anusol. Which i still maintain is pronounced 'anu-sol' not 'anus-ol'' - men!!


----------



## Darling

Forgot to say thats great about the new decor. I'm quite envious!  xx


----------



## Pielette

Thanks Kara, yes I have to admit the thought of going upstairs to my own bed afterwards with bubs next to me in his Moses basket is just heavenly! And leaving other people to clear up :haha: I am going to be packing a transfer bag in case, I do hope I won't have to use it but if it happens it happens. I'm thinking of sorting myself out with a box for all the homebirth stuff and to have the transfer bag ready to go if need be. I do feel really positive about it all though :flower: We've got our pool and plan to do a bit of a dry run with it in the next few days, so we know what we're doing when the time comes. 

I wasn't planning on trying to induce labour to be honest - I think we're all better off if we're relaxed, rather than getting the hump because the pineapple/curry/sex isn't working! Just seems like a load of old wives' tales to me. Has anyone heard of other mums who have had some success?

Oh I've got the old anusol as well - that did crack me up about how to pronounce it! :haha:


----------



## Waitress

Hi Girls,

Hope you're all well. Sorry about the piles etc - haven't had the pleasure yet myself but I am ruling nothing out! I saw your FB post Krissi - I hope she turns for you.

Preethi - Gemma is totally gorgeous and you're doing great - you hang in there. You'll be telling us how to get through the early days in a few weeks

I've been lying low for a few days trying to get in a better frame of mind. I think I am finally fed up. I haven't got anything to be particularly peeved about so I feel bad saying it but I think I am ready to meet this baby and be done with being pregnant. If one more person says to me "Hasn't it flown by?"...the answer is "NO it bleeding hasn't!!"

A girl in my NCT group had her baby at 32 weeks on Saturday and he was almost 6 pounds then my cousin had hers 16 days overdue yesterday and she was 10 pounds. Talk about different horses for courses! Right now I would take any pain that was coming to me if I knew when it was coming - I am SOOOO impatient!

That said I am not going to be eating any curry or pineapple. Both make my bowels react badly and given I have a pathological fear of crapping in labour I won't be doing anything along those lines! I won't be having any sex either. My bump is so hard and tight I reckon I would bounce my DH off it - and hes a big guy! I'm just going to keep walking and swimming - to maintain fitness more than anything and I'll sit on my ball but only because my back doesn't hurt when I do that. I'm with you Vanessa, if I try lots of things and they don't work I'll just get even madder so I'm going to try and go with the flow. Ha!

I read WiscoGirl's birth story today - I haven't always seen eye to eye with her posts but her story is pretty enviable - have a read!

I am putting the moses basket in our room tomorrow (dog sleeps in there so want to get her used to it) and I will also be pushing the pram down our lane with the dog on the lead over the next couple of weeks. I know I will look like a mad woman but hey ho, needs must!

Right, I'm off to kill a few wasps. Got to get rid of this frustration somehow and they are driving me nuts!
:hugs:


----------



## krissi

I am so with you on the not having flown by I want to slap every person that says it to me and this last bit definately drags the most!!


----------



## Darling

Well I do. One of my best friends has 4 children and swears by pineapple (for getting your bm's going! Haha!) and raspberry leaf tea capsules and sex! I would think sex and pineapple would be the most reliable as your uterine muscles contract when you orgasm and pineapple erm.. clears the path.. Lol. I think there is a huge element of your body being ready enough for the little push to help but as for actually inducing labour I can't say as I've never tried before. 

You'll have fun giving the birthing pool a trial run! Sounds like you have it covered ;-) xx


----------



## Darling

My particular irritation is with people who say 'only' "Only 4 wks that's nothing!" Huh! Oh really?? Grrr!!!


----------



## Angelique

Hi ladies, had an interesting day yesterday... woke up at 3am with the worst headache I can imagine, Really nasty and nothing would take it away, I tried ice, tylenol, heat, a shower, complete dark.... nothing. So I called the doctor and my doc is out of the office on Monday so the other doc suggested I go to l&d to be checked out since I was having blurred vission and dizziness, my BP was 157/106. So I went, I'm now thinking of switching hospitals cuz I'm irked. 

I went in and was asked why I was there cuz I wasn't in labor, explained and was sent to a room to wait, then a nurse came in gave me a gown and told me to wear it and so I got all ready and they hooked me up to a machine that kept beeping because it didn't work right, so I kept paging cuz it was so loud. They got annoyed and finally after 45 min came and adjusted it. The nurse asked me to leave a urine sample, and I did and soon as she saw that it was dark, she decided I was dehydrated and That's what was wrong..... end of story, at this point I explained noooo I have OC which causes dark urine... she just shrugged and left. An hour later the lab came in and took blood and messed up the monitor to beep again... and close to an hour later the nurse comes varying into my room and demands "Do you drink alcohol?!?!" I'm like what? No! Stupid woman I'm pregnant! Then she asks me well then how much tylenol do you take. And I explained that I never take it and that morning was the first time in 3 months that I had. Then without explaining why she asked so rudely she turned to leave.... I said wait! Is it because of my liver? And she said yes your enzymes are at more than 3x normal..... so I said well I tried to explain that to you earlier, and that MY doctor is watching that very close. So she left and explained that to the on call doc on the phone, who was going to keep me overnight.... 

I'm now on "strict bedrest" till I see my doctor, which thankfully is tomorrow, where I let him know how crappy I was treated and that I may wanna switch to my other hospital option. 

Anyway headache has eased and I feel fine this morning. So that's good.


----------



## Darling

Whoa!! That's inexcusably rude. Not a good attitude to take in a L&D ward! Good for you. I would definitely want to change after that!


----------



## Pielette

Dear lord Angie, how dare they treat you so badly! You've been carefully monitored for weeks because of issues with your liver, it's ridiculous that when you don't feel right the hospital just try and brush you off. 
Does your doctor know that you were in the hospital? I take it you're at home now?
Personally I think it might be an idea to switch hospitals, if that's how they treat pregnant women with potentially unsafe symptoms. Clearly they couldn't care less.
Very glad to hear you feel better now :hugs:


----------



## Darling

I agree and why did they not check your notes/pregnancy history before treating you?? They should have known all this before treating you Angie!


----------



## Angelique

I know.... it makes me sooooooo mad! The on call doctor has access to everyone's charts, I know because she was able to look up my 24 hour urine test. She didn't bother to read farther. As far as I know my doc wasn't informed so when I go tomorrow I will be letting him know. 

It gets me so angry that I told the check in nurse about my liver and the nurse in the room, and they both brushed it off like I didn't say anything at all. 

This is when hormones kicking in is bad LOL. They had my mom so mad too... she went with me and was like ummmm hello! So it wasn't just me. I for sure am going to see about switching hospitals. I don't want to be treated like that when it REALLY counts.


----------



## Angelique

Oh my.... for some reason I'm having anxiety about going to the doc tomorrow! My BP tonight is too high and I'm dizzy, and then with the experience of yesterday, and the strict bedrest, I'm kinda scared I'm gonna hear times up... today is the day.... don't get me wrong, I want him out... but the closer I get the more scared I get.... am I making any sense at all LOL. 

I need some answers tomorrow.... if not a section date.


----------



## Darling

Oh Angie, I think its perfectly understandable that you feel that way and for what its worth I think you're handling it really well. The wait to see the doc is bound to put you on edge but once you see him I'm sure you'll get some answers and you'll feel much better about it. On a much smaller scale, I am nervous about Friday. I want to hear that my baby has moved to an anterior position or is very likely to do so before labour. I think its anxiety that's the worse thing sometimes and the not knowing.

Blimey that thread has deteriorated! The one about discharge and I think you commented on it too, sounded like her plug was going. They're all having a go over there now! For goodness sake! Lol

I'm scared to post any new threads for fear of offending someone about something!


----------



## Angelique

Uh oh I'm gonna have to go look. Some of these moms to be I swear!


----------



## Waitress

Hi Girls,

I hope all goes ok at the doctors today Angie - keep us posted.

Weird day today: woke up with my bump almost at a diagonal. Could feel and see it moving and got some kicks but it looked really odd. Even my belly button which has been out for weeks was indented. I had my midwife appt booked anyway so off I went.

Suffice to say it was a bit different to normal. She ummed and "awwed" a lot and basically said she was 'puzzled' by how the baby is lying, couldn't feel where any of it was supposed to be and then told me I was measuring the same as I was 2 weeks ago - so 2 weeks behind effectively. She has arranged for me to have a presentation scan first thing tomorrow. The heartbeat was fine and I have felt the baby move all day but I've got a weird sense about it all. I knew when I woke up something felt different and I've felt odd all day - sort of "off". The baby's movements have been really different - like frenetic and forceful.

So, at least I get to see my baby tomorrow and hopefully will have peace of mind. I'll keep you posted.

Hope everyone else is well
:hugs:


----------



## Leeze

hi everyone

I'm soooo tired today. Want to sleep for a week. Work crazy in terms of trying to get things finished/handed over. Can't wait till Friday at 5.30 when I can say goodbye to work for 12 months.

Sounds like there's quite a lot going on for us all at the moment. 

Angie -that treatment you got at the hospital is appalling, hope it all goes ok at your Doctor's appointment.

Krissi - sorry to hear you're feeling sick again, hon

Darling - that posterior delivery sounds awful, I truly hope your LO turns - but if not it sounds like an epidural is a good idea

Waitress - glad you're getting a scan tomorrow, I wonder if your baby is starting to move into head-down position and that's why you're measuring differently? I definitely feel like my bump has changed shape since yesterday, mine is much lower and more centred. Also my LO has been kicking and moving much more yesterday and today than ever before. I'm hoping it's all a good sign, and hope the same for you. good to get checked out, just to be sure

Pielette - good luck with getting everything ready for the home birth. Have you seen this video - my colleague who gave me the hypnobirthing sessions showed it to me - https://www.divineintentions.co.uk/hypnobirthing_movie.asp
- looks amazing and very inspirational!!

It doesn't surprise me to hear there's more threads where people are having a go - I've tried to stay away from any threads like that recently. Saying that, I might just have to have a nosey because I can't help myself...


----------



## Angelique

Update on me....

Doc is very concerned about my health... not only do I have cholestasis of pregnancy, and HELLP syndrome, I'm showing signs of fatty liver grrrrr. He's also checking my kidneys today and I'm repeating the 24 hour urine test. He basically told me I wont be pregnant past next week for sure, and I may not be pregnant this weekend. I've developed tenderness and radiating dull pain under my right rib and that's my liver. If I get it again where it hurts pretty bad he said go immediately to the hospital and tell them to call him. 

That said. I had a biophysical profile done where they do a scan and test 5 different areas I can't remember all. Its fluid, "breathing" or diagram usage, muscle tone.... blood flow and one other thing. Each is scored 0 for poor or 2 for normal. And baby got 8 out of 10 which they said was good, what he was worried about was the diaphragm and breathing. Baby is measuring 1 day off due date so just about perfect.... so he is doing well... it me that's not, and I'm very glad he is OK. 

I'm stressed but feel a lot better since I see he is OK and nothing seems wrong with him. My health.... yea, I'm worried but I can't seem to wrap my head around thinking of myself. He did say that if he wasn't only 35 weeks we would deliver today. 

I'm very VERY grateful that this doctor is very good, and very experienced, and I feel very comfortable with his judgement. He is really weighing the risk factors closely. 

Anyway 

Pielette, I hope all is well with you and your baby, its so fun to see the scans cuz they are so real now. Hopefully baby is just trying g to get comfy. 

Leeze how exciting! Only 2 days left now? I bet you are very ready!!


----------



## Darling

Angie you're really going through it aren't you love? Hang in there. While its not nice to hear those things, like you say its you that's suffering. Your little guy is doing well and after his birth your body will begin to repair itself. Just hang in there. You've come so far! Your doctor sounds brilliant and really on the ball. We're here to support you in the meantime. We'll all be rooting for you! I think it must be so hard for especially at this stage when we're so tired and uncomfortable anyway. Keep your chin up. It'll all be ok. 

Leeze - it was lovely afterwards though because as soon as he was born the pain immediately stopped like the flick of a switch and (for the sake of anyone reading this worrying about a back to back labour) I've been genuinely surprised to find that not all b2b labours are like mine, in fact I've only heard one other woman describe it the same way where the pain didn't stop between contractions. I'd still chicken out and go for an epi if I'm in that position again though! Lol. Well.. not long now Leeze!!! You can just wear your dressing gown until labour starts!! Lol xxx

Emma - sounds like transverse/oblique position so its a good sign that your little person is making it's way head first! Keep us posted on the scan. Good luck hun. Thinking of you. Xx

Krissi how are you doing doll?

Preethi how's that gorgeous little girl of yours? She's such a pretty little thing! You're so blessed! X


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thanks for asking darling, shes doing ok, shes got some colic and reflux so im not enjoying it at the moment, been grabbing sleep wherever i can as im so shattered, thats why ive not been able to come online much, im really tired all the time, 

i know all of you have so much going on, ive not been able to read most of the posts, by the time, i skim read, she needs my attention .. 

Angie, i am so sorry you are going through all of this, it must be so tough. your baby is doing well, so im sure he will be fine, it will be worth it, although it sounds silly, i know youre going to be ok. how exciting youre going to have your section soon as per your doctor, you will be the next one to announce !! xxxx

Darlin, Leeze, Krissi, Waitress,(hope your scan goes ok tomorrow xx) pielette,

hope all of you are doing ok, sorry im not able to read through all your posts completely, but :hugs: to all of you, and those of you in pain, i hope you feel better soon xxxx will post when i get some time, first week is tough !


----------



## Darling

Preethi its not easy but you're already winning the battle by sleeping when she sleeps. I was idiotic with Issy. Despite being given this advice I used to use the time that she was sleeping to get housework done and I was always strung out and shattered. With no.2 you don't get the chance unless you're lucky enough to get them both to sleep simultaneously.

I had colic when I was a baby for five months and in all my baby pics I look like a lobster from screaming. My mother tried a few drops of peppermint oil in my milk (she cojldn't breastfeed) and it sorted it overnight. I wonder if drinking peppermint tea would help her? You drinking peppermint tea not Gemma! Lol

Perhaps gripe water? 
https://www.coliccalm.com/

Give her a little cuddle from me. Poor little lamb.  xx


----------



## Pielette

Wow Angie, you're definitely being put through it! As Kara says, it is thankfully you who's suffering (although that sounds awful!) and you know your little man will be ok. Glad to hear your doctor is so on the ball, and it won't be long till you meet your little guy! How are you feeling today?
Poor little Gemma, colic is not much fun for anyone. I did hear a tip (not sure if it works or not since I haven't been in this position yet!) but have you thought about trying something called cranial osteopathy Preethi? It's a really gentle form of osteopathy which manipulates the bones and muscles, supposed to be fab for babies who suffer from colic and helps them to sleep as well. Might be worth looking into? It's something I've also had throughout my pregnancy and it's really helped with all sorts of little niggles. 
Two days to go Leeze, fantastic! :thumbup: I have to admit, I thought I'd be bored silly being at home but there's been lots of things to occupy myself with. I can't believe how close we all are to the finish line now.
That all sounds a bit odd Emma, when's your scan? Maybe bubs is shifting into a weird position, s/he still has time to move into the right one though.

Well our lounge and hallway are finally done, we had our new carpet put in yesterday in the lounge and bubs' room. It looks amazing, I'm so so pleased with it. It's like walking on fluffy clouds :haha: The lounge is now so nice that my eye is forever drawn to the curtains, which just aren't right. So we'll be changing those as soon as poss. It also means that we can now set up Noah's furniture in his room, which I'm excited about! 
I've got a midwife visit this morning, just a usual check-up, but she comes to the flat now which is nice. Later on I'm going to nip into town for a few last minute bits, and I also realised that Noah doesn't really have many toys yet, so may go check out the toy shop :happydance:
Hope everyone's doing well today!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Darling, i have actually heard of gripewater and ive bought infacol drops but haent started anything as she is premature and i want t5o ask the doctor on her one week appointment on saturday before i do anything..xxxx thanks for the site love. gemma is on formula as per doctors instruction, she only gets one feed of breastmilk per day , shes on formula so that she can gain weight, so not sure if peppermint will help, but hey i love peppermint tea, so i could drink it anyway ! xx

Leeze, i have not heard of cranial osteopathy, will definetely look into it !! xxx thanks hun


----------



## babyhopes2323

omg pielette , look at my baby brain !! it was you who mentioned the cranial osteopathy and i wrote to leeze lol ... im definetey not getting any sleep if i cant even read a post right !


----------



## pink sparkle

Hi everyone sorry i have been absent for so long...just lots going on cba to get into it all.

Angie so sorry your having such a hard time hun, i hope that they deliver you sooner rather than later now so that you can get your health back on track, thinking of you xxx

Preethi - dd had colic and ds had colic and reflux, what bottles are you using? Have you heard of dr browns anti-colic bottles? lots of ppl swear by them. I used them with ds and they did seem to help although i didnt think they were as wonderful as the reviews. Gemma is absolutely beautiful such lovely pictures.

I had another growth scan today, they are no longer worried at all about the babys growth as she has now found her own line and seems to be following it. However, baby is now breach so i have a hospital appointment for monday to discuss options available. Hopefully she will turn im not getting anxious or worried not much point what will be will be.

Krissi - when is your appointment re breach? xxx


----------



## krissi

I hae midwife on moday but its a different one to who I saw this monday so praying she doesnt say something different. The midwife i saw said that if baby is still breech on Monday tey would book me for a scan and ten try and turn but she was sill breech weds when I had hospital for this sickness.

Fell down stairs yesterday and really hurt my back and elbow, I am such an idiot!! I am also a bit concerned that I was really sck last night and i was just mouthfuls of blood but then stopped, no pain or anything do you think I should call midwife or just leave it til Monday or see if happens again.


----------



## Pielette

I'm not altogether surprised that you're suffering from baby-brain Preethi! To be fair I feel like I've had baby-brain for about 4 months! :haha:
Lovely to hear from you pink, great to hear that bubs is now on a steady growth line. Shame about the breech situation though, fingers crossed for some turning!

Krissi I'd get a doctor's appointment or call the midwife, you shouldn't be vomiting blood. If nothing else for your own peace of mind. Sounds like maybe you gave your body a bit of a jolt when you fell, it can't hurt to get it checked out. Hope you're not too sore hun :hugs:

Well I have an appointment with my osteopath this morning, then going to go into town to buy a couple of pressies. I get to go meet my friend's little girl next week, born on 20th September, I'm so excited! I was thinking I might get her a couple of toys, since everyone seems to buy clothes it might make a change. 
I've got my baby shower on Sunday and I'm really looking forward to it! I specifically requested no presents, because I didn't want people to think that was all I wanted. In truth what I wanted was a lovely girly afternoon with my closest friends and my mum before bubs arrives. But no doubt they've ignored me, we shall see.


----------



## pink sparkle

Krissi - get on the phone to doc or mw at once like pielette said you should not be vomiting blood! Hope everythings ok keep us posted (text mex)

Pielette - hope your baby shower goes well sound like great fun x

Im struggling with this heat giving me headaches and feel sick (moan moan moan lol) Roll on four weeks time! 

Anyone having any signs of labour? xxx


----------



## Angelique

Any word krissi? Did you call? Is baby still acting normal? 
Sheesh I'm a worrier! 

I'm not feeling so hot today, kinda blah with a headache and slight abdominal pain. If it gets worse I will be making a trip to the hospital since that what doc said to do. For now I'm going back to bed 

Seems like most everyone is doing well besides the 3rd tri impatience. I'm there too... and even though this will be my shortest pregnancy, it feels like the longest. 

I will check back later.... but if I'm not around, I may be having a baby FX.


----------



## babyhopes2323

pink, they tried dr browns on her at the nicu, she never drank from it,we are on the philips avent anti colic bottles, but to be honest i dont think any of them actually work ! im going for her one week appointment tomorrow so will ask the doc about infacol drops, they seem to be really famous. 

Pink,yay for baby growing well, you mustve been worried xx ! glad youre out of that bubble now.

Krissi, hun are you ok\? i would check with the MW just in case .. please keep us updated and hope you feel better soon xxx

Piellete, enjoy your baby shower !!!!! xxxxxx


Angie, fx'd you dont have to suffer soon and that your gorgeous baby arrives xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

I changed ds's milk to cow and gate comfort, supposed to be easier to digest than normal milk and its recommended for colic and reflux babies...it did defo help maybe you have a milk you could change to once she gets a bit bigger. 

God yeah any news from Krissi - im going to text her now so if i hear before it gets too late i will let you all know x


----------



## Darling

Blimey anyone heard from Krissi yet? Hope you're ok love. 

Well too emotionally drained to go into details but I won't be having my waterbirth at the birthing clinic because the mw who ran the show upset me so much that I broke down in tears and have been crying all day. (Hormones partly responsible). Its all ok with baby but I am more in the dark now than I was before I went in. I don't know where I'm having my baby and had a bit of light brown discharge earlier which seems to have gone away but had me worried about labour and my bag isn't packed and I'm not ready to go. Really shitty day! But glad to find out now rather than when I'm in labour. She was the natural childbirth KGB!!! Sorry probably not making much sense atm. I'm drained. I need to sleep.

Vanessa hope you enjoyed your shower! Xx


----------



## Angelique

Awwww darling I'm sorry! What happened? Why can't you have your water birth? I'm sorry you had a bad day... hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## pink sparkle

I heard from Krissi last night had already logged off here though, she had spoken to her mw who said that it could have been a reaction to the meds but that she was to keep an eye on the situation and go back on monday. Will text again today and see how she is and let you all know if she doesnt get on on here herself, id imagine shes really busy with preparing for the move on monday x

Darling - hope your feeling a bit better today x

Angie - how are you today? x


----------



## Leeze

just dropping by to see how everyone is. we've got a really busy weekend of buying car seats, curtains, tidying out garden, entertaining the MIL - and trying to get things sorted in new place. Was great finishing work but also hard to let go.

Krissi - hope you're feeling better hon, sounds like a nasty thing to go through

Darling - sorry you didn't have good experience with midwife, hope you can find an alternative plan for birth that suits you. Can you ask for a different m/w?

Pink - lovely to hear from you, sorry to hear bub is breech

Preethi - I don't know much about collic and different milk etc, hopefully you've got some good advice from some of the others!! 

Angie - hang on in there hon, not long to go now!

Hi to everyone else, catch up properly soon xxx


----------



## Angelique

Hi ladies just a quick update.... went to l&d as per docs orders if there was more pain.... on call doc called it gallstones and after a few hours gave lortab and sent me home. 

I'm feeling very frustrated and tired... nauseated and just all over sick and run down. I'm gonna try to rest and hope I feel better.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Oh Kara , im so sorry you wont be having the water birth you desired so much.. these mw's i tell you !! they do your head in at times ! i hope you make a decision soon .. at the end of the day, youve got to be comfortable and happy with the place you give birth in xxx i hope it all works out for you..

I hope krissi is ok, thanks for updating pink xxx
Leeze glad youve had a very prodcutive busy day !!xx

Angie , im so sorry you feel so run down hun xx i hope you feel better soon and that bubs arrives soonxx

Pink, hope bubs turns soon for you xxxx


Pink, we are using similac neosure as it is special formula made for premature babies with low birth weight, so i cant switch to any formula i like .. xxx

although doctor has prescribed infant gaviscon, and its not available in dubai, so im trying to get some sent over from the uk or us.. i hope that helps, im giving her infacol at the moment, to help with colic if she has any.. but doctor said its more likely to be reflux and gaviscon will help..

we had her one week appointment yesterday and she put on 200gms in 4 days and is 2.25 kg now so im pretty chuffed with that xx


----------



## Leeze

Angie - sending you a big hug - you've had so many ups and downs recently. Good the Doctor is continuing to keep an eye on you and always best to get checked out. I hope you can get some rest today :hugs:

Preethi - that's great that Gemma has put that weight on!! Well done you and well done Gemma!!! How are you feeling now, is it a bit less overwhelming now? :hugs:

I hope everyone else has a lovely day. it's really hot here again and we're going over to collect the MIL to show her our new place (and maybe even sit in the garden for a bit!!!). My OH has just gone to collect a changing unit we got from ebay - and we got our car seat yesterday too. We're just waiting for the cot to arrive and then I think we've got all the main things!!! Now just need to wait for baby!!!

So, is everyone feeling really heavy now? I've noticed a difference even in the last few days, it's a struggle to get in and out of the car at the moment. Also my feet really hurt by the end of the day, I need to keep sitting down as much as possible. Oh, and I keep getting a horrible pain in my right shoulder. I googled this and it seems that a lot of women get this towards the end of their pregnancy - something to do with bubs pushing on a nerve in the back which is connected to the shoulder. Can't complain too much though, I feel really lucky that so far I've had no major complaints. Only a few weeks to go now!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Darling

Thanks ladies. I am trying hard to keep my head straight. I am so tempted to book into Bath where dd was born but they are an hour away. My other options are Yeovil (closest at 1/2 hr away) but I need to ask if they offer epi's (I just want to know its available as lo looks like coming out b2b again) and to ask if they having a birthing pool in case he's playing ball on labour day. I cant believe how passive-aggressive she was with me. Its amazing but her idea of the 'empowerment of women' was substantially different from mine. She maintained that the administration of an epidural is the mw's decision not the patient and actually said if she thought I was doing well and didn't need it who was I to question her judgement? Did I think they didn't know their jobs?? Syntocinon would only be administered if I'd tried without success to push the placenta out for at least an hour (You have to give it a chance!!) And that I'm basically being 'selfish' (she avoided the word 'selfish' but thats what she was saying) by excluding my baby. This is a team effort and I'm talking as though its just me who has to do this! I should be including baby and asking him to find a nice anterior position or better still the easiest position for him to come out! I haven't spoken to my mother since my birthday in May and I could have done with a little kindness as I was already feeling vulnerable. I got so fed up with justifying myself to her that in the end I said that she talked about the empowerment of women but that so far all I had heard was what I couldn't have. I was very clear that I was looking for a natural birth (hence I booked into a natural birthing clinic! Duh!) but that I didn't want to suffer like I did at home with Ethan and that if that turned out to be the case that I want to be able to choose to transfer for an epidural as I was under the impression that was my choice (subject to availability naturally) and that I made that clear when I booked into the clinic and was told that was fine. She talked about her reputation and that of the clinic and told me about their stats - only 17% refered to the main hospital maternity ward (1 min walk across the car park) and I thought omg you bloody cow! This is about your stats! I walked in and the first thing she said after I explained my reasons for choosing the clinic as a sort of halfway house (which is how it is advertised) was "This is your third? Why aren't you having another home birth?!!"

Sorry to drone on. I was so devastated I didn't stop crying. I broke down in Primark and M&S (so didn't get what I needed and didn't get a nursing bra) and had to suffer the humiliation of being heavily pregnant and limping back to the car balling my eyes eyes with onlookers staring in horror.

So.. since then Joe pointed out that nothing's gone right in that hospital, first it was the HIV scare and they couldn't be bothered to let me know and then got snotty about it, the sonographer was funny about the scan pics so I never got my 20 wk scan pic. It got me thinking he's right. Maybe this is not meant!

Taunton is 50 mins away. Bath is an hour and 5 mins. But as a third timer he could come quickly. I'd love another home birth with a birthing pool but I'm due in just over 3 weeks, I'm fairly skint and baby already looks like he's posterior.. what should I do? I'll call Yeovil first and see what they say otherwise should I risk another 15 mins in the car for peace of mind and book into Bath? 

Sorry to be all me, me, me! I'm so lost at the moment!


----------



## krissi

Thanks for the concern girls have had a nightmare few days i woke Saturday to the worlds worst cold and Paul lost his job Friday. i have been coughing sick much i feel like i have broken ribs my chest hurts so badly. still a hit wobbly but no more blood so i am reassured by that. i have nct, midwife and move tomorrow so praying cold is better by then!


----------



## Darling

:hugs:Oh Krissi I'm so sorry love. What a bloody nightmare! Why do these things always happen when you're heavily pregnant or have just had a baby?! Hang in there doll. When you're holding that baby you get a weird sense of perspective and a really positive sense of all will be ok. I'm so sorry to hear you're in pain. Sending a very gentle powerhug your way. Sometimes change happens for the better at key stages in life like the birth if a child. Maybe Paul will land a better job. I know how stressful moving is but try to imagine yourself in the early hours soothing your baby in your lovely new home. All quiet and peaceful. :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## Angelique

Darling I'm sorry about your experience! Not cool..... I'd suggest booking into bath Honestly. My hospital is about 50 min away as well... its a pain but worth the time for quality care. Your LO may come faster but you know what to watch for so you can leave sooner. 

Krissi big hugs to you!!


----------



## Darling

Thanks Angie. I'm really torn. Its an hour and 5 mins - just don't want to be pushing en route! Lol. X


----------



## Pielette

Oh Kara, what a bloody nightmare. I hate that some medical professionals think they have the right to treat you like that! Bottom line is that it's your body and your labour, and you have the right to any pain relief you want. How dare she talk down to you like that! Please don't let her get to you, she's clearly obsessed with her own stats as you say and doesn't care enough about you to put you first. But that doesn't mean you can't go elsewhere!
Have you spoken to Yeovil? I really think you're better off looking at Yeovil or even Bath, yes these places aren't on your doorstep but as a third timer you will know when things start to crank up a notch and you can jump in the car earlier than you would normally, once you recognise the signs. There is so much to be said for trust in your healthcare providers and you can't stick with a place that is clearly not going to give you the support you need :hugs: 
Krissi I'm sorry you're feeling so rubbish! Colds are horrid when they're that bad, especially when heavily pregnant. Sorry to hear Paul's lost his job as well, that's awful flipping timing. Are you feeling any more human yet?
How are you feeling Angie?
I feel the same Leeze, so heavy all the time! My feet hurt constantly, I went to the shops on Saturday and even though I was in my comfiest flat shoes I was still craving a seat. How's the new place looking?

Well I had a nice weekend. Just spent Saturday with my parents and on Sunday I had my baby shower - it was absolutely gorgeous and I feel incredibly spoiled by my friends! Noah is going to be one very well dressed little man. I did request no presents because I just wanted to have a nice girly afternoon with my friends, but they pretty much ignored me. Had such a lovely time, we had afternoon tea and cakes in a really pretty venue, it was fabulous.
But I do feel a bit odd. I've had cramps on and off (feels like period pain) and I think a few Braxton Hicks (I've found it very difficult to identify what it is!). I've also got a lot of kind of 'stingy' pressure down below - sorry for the TMI!


----------



## Leeze

Kara - that does sound hideous. I would suggest going to Bath too, like the others say even though it's a bit further you hopefully will be better at recognising the signs and set off at the right time. Given it's so important that you feel as comfortable as possible, I think you would probably get quite stressed out if you went back to the clinic you went to, having had the experience you had. Sounds like the m/w you saw didn't have a very good beside manner, and would you trust her to be supportive of you at a time when you really need someone to listen and offer support?

Krissi - sorry to hear you're not well and that's such a bummer about Paul's job. He seems to have had a lot of bad luck recently with jobs, I hope something good turns up soon. 

Pielette - that sounds like a lovely baby shower. How fab to spend a nice time with friends and get some lovely things for Noah. So, have you thought of a new middle name yet? What about Noah Sebastian - has that been considered, I think it's got a nice sound to it. Our new place is fab, I wish we could move in now - but we need to get the work done before we can move in. We had an architect round today because we need to get planning permission for the work (it's a side extension) and he reckons it will probably take us up till Xmas to get the planning permission sorted - it's then about 6-8 weeks of work so probably Feb-March before we can move in. It's lovely to go over there though and I spent the morning out in the garden today doing some gardening!! Also, my parents are coming to stay tomorrow for 2 days so my OH and I are going to stay at the new place and my parents will stay in our flat. So that will be a little adventure!!

I just had a nosebleed totally out of the blue! I was lying snoozing on the sofa when suddenly it started pouring out of my nose! Has stopped now so panic over. xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

Pielette glad you had such a lovely shower !!! xxx

Krissi, so sorry about pauls job hun.. he has had a tough time with it lately, FX'D everything works out for you guys soon.. xxx :hugs:

Leeze, how weird about the nose bleed ! so random !


----------



## Waitress

Hi girls,

I hope everyone is doing well today.

Kara, have you made your decision where you're having your baby yet?

Despite assuring myself I wouldn't be one of those obsessive labour-symptom spotters here I am, well and truly in the grips of it. Since I went for my scan last week and was told everything was fine and the baby is 3/5 engaged and looking likely to come early I have been like a bloody guard dog! Bags are packed, house is clean and I am ready and its so frustrating because I know it could well be another 4 weeks or so yet! I am going to drive myself mad with it but I promise I won't bring it to this thread. Well, I'll try my best anyway.:shrug:

I'm off to tidy something that doesn't need tidying. Again.


----------



## Darling

Emma - lol. Yeah right like we were never going to symptom spot during the tww! 

Thanks for all your support girls. Its quite shocking really that anyone like that has any place in the midwifery discipline let alone runs a whole department! Well I spoke to the new district mw (honestly girls I've got to laugh, my mw was due to retire but due to 'illness' took retirement sooner still, the lady hired to cover her has been off sick for a long time and the lady covering her is on annual leave! They must be under so much pressure they get signed off with stress!) who is very nice and I told her the edited versiob of what happened; I left out the fact that I'd broken down seversl times, and she said, "I know exactly who that is because she runs the dept over there and I am really sorry!" So she evidently has a reputation. Anyway, I told her everything and she was disgusted and said she could completely understand why I wouldn't want to have my baby in Taunton anymore. I have to choose and let her know when I see her a week from today but if I go into labour in-between time then its Taunton. She also suggested that my daughter (first born) was probably posterior and thats why the mw in Bath suggested the epidural and nodded at me the way she did. Apparently some women are just more prone to posterior labours than others. So looks like an epidural for me then! Joy. She did day on the upside that subsequent babies usually come much more quickly but that posterior labours are longer so I would probably have plently of time to get to Bath. So confusing! So no.. I'm in limbo! Lol. Yeovil are much more basic but can do epidurals and are closer. Bath are more up together but they're over an hour away. I'm not sure I want to be enduring an hour car journey whilst in labour. Hmmm..

How is everyone else? Angie how are you doing hun?

Krissi how's Paul doing? Anything positive on the horizon?

Xx


----------



## Darling

Pielette very envious of your shower. So glad you enjoyed it. You'll always treasure the memory of it. X


----------



## Darling

Leeze - i had the flu at xmas and my nose bled really heavily every time i needed to blow it (even gently) it was horrible. That's nasty. Hope that its ok now and you don't get anymore. Xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Hi girls, had a mw appointment yesterday and a consultant appointment on monday. Just got booked in for 38 weeks when we will determine how baby is positioned and if still breech will be having a c-section at 39 weeks :( although at the hospital they didnt even check for me now which was annoying. Had my mw yesterday who confirmed baby is still breech. I know that she is now anyway, such an uncomfortable bump and really painful high up where her head is digging in under my ribcage and feel like my lungs are being squashed. Im praying that she turns but im being very pessimistic and i dont think she will. Ive looked into having a vaginal breech birth but have decided not for me as puts baby at more risk but is safer for me, however, c-section safer for baby but not me...please everyone keep everything crossed that she turns in time x

Darling sorry your having a tough time atm and what a hard decision you have to make do what you feel is right, is your baby back to back already?

How is everyone else? Waitress i wish i could just get it all over and done with and feel free to talk about possible signs of labour etc its inevitable that we will all be looking out for them xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hope she turns in time for you love.. xxx keeping everything crossed for you.. xxx sorry you are so uncomfortable at the moment, but it will be all worth it in the end xxx


----------



## Darling

Seriously what's wrong with laying an egg??!!! We could even take it in turms to incubate it?! Lol. Chin up Pink. :hugs:


----------



## Pielette

Hi ladies. How is everyone today?
Really hope bubs turns for you pink. Have you been trying bouncing on a ball, or any of those positions on the spinning babies website? I've heard some of these techniques really can work. Oh these little babies are monkeys before they're even born!
Leeze I randomly had a nosebleed last week as well! It was horrid, I was supposed to be taking Dave to the station but fat chance of that when blood's pouring out of your nose. I haven't had a proper nosebleed in years either. The joys of pregnancy eh?
Well Emma I think sod it, feel free to labour symptom spot! I have to admit I'm doing it myself too. The past few days my Braxton Hicks have kicked up a notch and I'm getting period type cramps, plus a lot of pressure down below. I feel fairly sure he's going to be early, could be totally wrong but my body feels like it's warming up to it. We'll see I suppose!


----------



## Leeze

Hi lovelies

I've just had my parents to visit for 2 days and it's been exhausting!!! Mind you, my Dad was a real star and spent most of yesterday chopping back bushes and cutting down ivy in our new garden. Shame we won't be able to properly enjoy it till we move in and probably not till Spring but it looks great now and hopefully will mean less maintenance next year. It's great being off work though, even though I've been pretty busy this week so far already! Tomorrow I'm definitely going to take it easy and have a day lounging on the sofa!!

I've got to go for a glucose intolerance test on Monday, I think some of you have had this already - my glucose has got really high. It's that test where you have to fast for 12 hours beforehand (eek) and then drink 2 little bottles of lucozade. Also my iron levels are low so I need to start taking iron tablets. On the positive side my white blood cells are back to normal which is good, and the midwife said my baby's head is in the right place in terms of starting to engage. I've got seriously sore feet at the moment, and have started wearing 2 pairs of socks with some big comfy trainers to try to help. 

Right, enough about me!!!!

Pielette - sounds like your LO could be getting ready for an early arrival (not that I'm any expert on this!!!)!!! I've been having some period type twinges the last couple of days too, I wondered if these were Braxton Hicks as I've no idea what Braxton Hicks feel like!! I agree with you on the symptom-spotting - I think we should all allow ourselves to do this as much as we need to because we need somewhere to share to help keep ourselves sane!!

Darling, I'm with you on laying an egg! Or maybe even having a little pouch to carry it round it like Kangaroos do - so when we give birth they're really small and it's quick and painless - and then we can safely tuck them away in our pouch until they're big enough to face the world!!! That's good that the district midwife listened to you about your experience - and it is a tough decision you've got to make. It's a shame you can't go and camp out outside Bath hospital - I heard a story about this recently where a man hired a camper van so that they didn't have to be too far from the hospital when his' partner's labour started - not sure that being in the back of a camper van would be that pleasant an experience either though while you wait to get yourself to the point where the hospital will see you. 

Pink - sorry to hear she's still breech. Will you get the Doctor to try to turn her? They mentioned at my local hospital that they can do this - but I didn't like the sound of it very much and also apparently even when they're successful the baby can still turn back round again. 4 of my friends have had babies this year and all ended up having to have C-sections, 2 were planned and 2 were emergency. I think really they would have all ideally liked not to have a C-section, but all said afterwards that once they held their baby in their arms that it didn't seem so important anymore. I don't know if that helps at all!

Waitress - I think just let yourself be obsessive about symptom-spotting - you'll probably go crazy otherwise!!!! Are you feeling ready for the LO coming then? Personally, I think I'd like mine to hang on for another 4 weeks or so (I might feel differently in a couple of weeks, I know) - so that I can have a bit of a rest now after finishing work. Sounds like your nesting instinct has kicked in, I'm still waiting for mine!!!

Preethi - how are you doing hon? And how's the lovely Gemma? I hope you're having lots of precious moments together!

Krissi - how are you feeling? Hope you're doing ok?

Angie - you've been a bit quiet the last couple of days...any updates from you? Is it still likely that you'll have your LO in the next week or so?

Just wanted to say I really appreciate you guys and our group - it definitely does help keep me sane xxx :hugs:


----------



## Darling

Leeze the thought had crossed my mind!! Lol. When I started this thread I'd just hoped for a buddy or two to compare notes with! I never imagined that we'd all go through so much together! Actually there's still a few of you I've not FB'ed yet so I'll have to hunt you down so I can check out all the baby pics! It won't be long! I need to get my butt in gear. I need to move the cot and finish packing my hospital bag. 

My mother has been calling. She's 'worried' apparently. She's such a loony. She should be worried that her son is a psycho! Grr! Wish she'd just leave us alone. I don't want to talk to her. I don't want to talk to her. I have nothing nice to say and I don't want to be vindictive. Grr! What to do?!


----------



## Pielette

I second that ladies, I really love this little group and it's funny to think we've never actually met! It's been so lovely getting to know all of you :flower:
I think so too Leeze but who knows, it could just be wishful thinking. I've realised that I've had Braxton Hicks a little for a while, but I just didn't know what they were - whole bump going tight and contorting, if that makes sense? Then it just settles down and the bump goes back to normal. 
Oh that glucose intolerance test is supposed to be a bit unpleasant, but I guess needs must! Glad to hear bubs is in the right place though, and that your white blood cells are back to normal.

Oh Kara that all sounds far too stressful for you right now. What's she 'worried' about? Hope I'm not prying too much, but if you want to vent we're all here to listen! :flower:


----------



## Leeze

Pielette - I didn't realise with Braxton Hicks your whole bump contorts! I don't think I've had that then. Although when I was lying on the midwife couch the other day my bump went into a really strange position when I tried to sit up - like it all went right into the centre of my body and looked really weird. Not sure if that was anything then. It is funny that none of us have met yet I tend to talk more to you guys than I do to a lot of my friends "in the real world", and definitely more detail re all the pregnancy stuff. 

Kara - sorry to hear your Mum is stressing you out. How honest can you be with her? Can you tell her that at the moment it's really important to focus on you, your family and your pregnancy and it's difficult for you to have to worry about her too - and you need some quiet time at the moment? Easier said than done sometimes, I know. When I tend to have frank conversations with my Mum she normally either goes into major defensive mode or major sensitive mode, although occasionally she will listen (nothing much tends to change though!!). 

xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Ive had a look at spinning babies but i dont hold out much hope of me being able to stand on my head lol and hang my huge beastly body off the sofa or down the stairs (im a big girl) hubby nearly had a heart attack when he watched me do it and told me i MUST not do them when home alone lol! Ive been doing lots of all fours walking up stairs sideways (???) and swaying etc...im sure she was trying to turn last night. Ive spent a few days being down about a possible c-section but im just going to accept it now. Ive experienced natural child birth twice this will be something different! Im not allowing them to try and turn the baby even the consultant said that the success rate is low, baby can go into distress and then you need an emergency c-section, and that she could turn and then just turn back. Im defo not up for a natural breech birth either so just got to hope that she turns if not im gonna have a too posh to push experience lol! My mums tried to cheer me up saying all the rich and famous pay to have them ...bless her trying to make me feel better i think theyre daft lol!

I have read through everyones posts but my god my mind has gone blank!

Laying an egg...it doesnt have to be that hard...what happened to the stork delivering the bundle or even the cabbage patch growing in the garden lol! x

Hope this message finds you all well, i text Krissi yesterday shes having a tough time of it with the move etc but baby had turned (hope krissi doesnt mind me telling you all her news). Im so jealous! xxx


----------



## Waitress

Hi girls,

Glad everyone seems to be ok - give or take the odd mad relative! :wacko:

I had a nice morning shopping with my mum which ended in me crying my eyes out about my baby never getting to meet my Dad (he died in '97) and only having my tosser of a FIL as a grandpa. I had no idea I was so upset about it but we had a good old boo and I feel a lot better.

I've had a great afternoon though - managed to save £1100 on various insurance policies that are up for renewal. I am so chuffed with myself - AND I got to tell Tescos Insurance to "do one". Bloody marvellous.

i've felt a few funny things in my foof today - could be a bit of pressure building on the cervix - definitely felt like something is trying to get out. My mum asked me what I was most worried about and I said "I'm not too worried about pushing an 8 pound human out of my vagina" and she said "Don't use that word Emma, say vajazzle instead". My mother is 65!!!!

I'm actually now most worried about having to have a general and be put to sleep and waking up to see that the whole world has held my baby before me so my DH and I have run through every possible birth permeation to make sure that if I can't be the first to hold our LO then he will be until such times as I can. Sorry to be so morbid but all these things keep flying round my head!

Right, have decided its high time we got some more bump pics shared. Here is my latest from this morning with a comparison. Yowsers! I think I have caught up?!:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks bump.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 2









38 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pielette

That's fantastic that Krissi's bub has turned! Thanks for letting us know pink. That's positive that you think she was trying to turn pink, there's still time. Really do understand you feeling down about a possible c-section :hugs: I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that bubs decides to play ball for you.
Wow Emma, yes you've caught up! Fabulous bump. Your mother's comment made me crack up :haha: Don't think my mum has even heard that expression before!

I had a phone call earlier which really shook me up. My best friend called me to say that one of her family friends (someone who I had met at family occasions etc) died of bacterial meningitis last night. He was fine until about 9pm and he was dead by midnight. He was 35 with a wife and baby.
Just can't get my head round it. His poor family, I can't even begin to imagine the pain they're going through. I also have a decision to make. On Saturday we're meant to be going to my friend's to celebrate her daughter's first birthday, it's family and a couple of close friends. But yesterday my friend's mum was at their house for about three hours helping his wife with her accounts. She wasn't around him much because she was up in the office with his wife, but she did kiss him hello and goodbye. The hospital have cleared her and said she's not at risk because she wasn't with him for long enough, and haven't put her on antibiotics (his wife and child are now in quarantine on antibiotics).

Obviously she's going to be at the party and we have to decide whether to go or not. The NHS site says that you don't need to avoid someone who's come into contact with it, because one in ten of us already carry the bacteria and it's only transmitted through kissing or sneezing, and also most of us have natural immunity to it. But it's just really scary. I kind of think based on that it should be fine, I wasn't planning on kissing my friend's mother on the mouth or anything. Plus my friend is obviously secure with it, since her mum is going to be with her kids. Oh it's just a really frightening prospect, and I feel a bit shell shocked that someone who can be perfectly fine one minute has died three hours later :cry:


----------



## Leeze

Pink, sounds like you've got more of a positive attitude towards a c-section if it does have to happen - funny what your Mum said about being too posh to push!! Thanks for updating us on Krissi - sending her lots of love

Emma - that's hilarious about your mum saying vajazzle!! That's lovely that you thought of your Dad in the way you did and sometimes a good cry really helps!! Fabulous bump pic!! I'll definitely do another one of mine in the next few days and post it up. Mine is definitely "announcing" my arrival into rooms before the rest of me catches up, there's no mistaking the bump nowadays!!

Pielette - that's really sad about your best friend's friend. What a shock and a shame for his family. It sounds like it would be a very low risk to go to the party from what you've said but I can totally understand your reluctance. It's a tricky one but I would imagine your friend would understand if you decided not to go? 

I've just been out for dinner with a friend whose got 2 small children, one aged 3 and the other is 7 months. It was lovely to talk baby talk most of the evening!! I don't feel like I've got many other topics of conversation going round my head at the moment so it was good to feel like I didn't need to make small talk about other things!!! xxx


----------



## Angelique

Hi ladies... went to the doc today, seems my liver levels are going down and that's a very good thing.... we should be able to get to 37 weeks now which is Tuesday. Baby is doing well... pink don't stress to bad, my baby was breach 2 days ago and turned in my sleep... it can still hapen. C section isn't as horrible as some people make it sound. I've had 2. 

My brain isn't functioning properly I skimmed the posts and remember what I read but not who posted it... and on my mobile I can't check Grrrr

Anyway... new news for me, I've felt sick and run down like I'm coming down with something without the something... like no cold or stuffiness or coughing... but it turns out I have a bladder infection and that's what's causing it. So 3 days of meds and I should be good. 

Oh and symptom spotting.... we all do it... I've never gone into labor on my own, and I'm even doing it LOL. Its like the 2 week wait.... only on the other side. 

As for what many of you have said.... I agree about this thread being great, its been such a blessing to have each other knowing what we are all feeling and somewhere safe to vent and share things you mint not with someone you know better. I know I'm very grateful for our group! 

I'm gonna go back to sleep now.... I'm seriously drained.... trying to Hey Bubs to kick and move for a while... I got him to kick to red hot chili peppers music, kid has good taste LOL I may play it again just to make him kick more.


----------



## Pielette

Thanks Leeze, yes my friend would completely understand if I didn't go. I do really really want to though, I view her two girls like my nieces. I think I feel a lot better about going now than I did, since the information I've managed to unearth has reassured me, and by the time we see them on Saturday it will be three days since she came into contact with him. 
Angie that's fab that the doctor is happy to get to 37 weeks, that must be a real load off your mind! :flower:

I've been really 'crampy' the past couple of days, like period pain. Yup I'm symptom spotting! :haha: Last night it actually made me wince slightly. I have a suspicion that I might be in very early labour, but obviously how long it lasts is anyone's guess, could be days, could be weeks yet. We shall see.


----------



## Angelique

Idk who it was whose mom Told you not to say vagina....my memory sucks... but OMG you need to go check out the thread in 3rd tri posted by Jackieped... its titled something like OK ladies we all know its a vagina right? 

I thought of the vajazzle when I read it.


----------



## krissi

Hi girls thanks so much to pink for updating xxx

last week has been a nightmare i have been diagnosed eventually as having low thyroid function do see the consultant Monday for medication and will be consultant led now my thyroid was never tested during pregnancy so no idea how long it has been an issue but i am very unhappy with the doctor as the sickness and carpal tunnel are both symptoms both of which i have complained about for weeks and according to the dreaded Google an underactive thyroid can cause problems for baby untreated. still i will go to appointment and see what they say before i kick up a stink.

House mover has been a nightmare the previous tenants lived like pigs so i had 3 days of cleaning and decorating and i am only 2 rooms down! Paul still has no job either so stress levels at maximum!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Krissi, so glad bubs has turned and so sorry about your low thyroid and experiencing the carpel tunnel syndrome.. please do let us know what they say when you go to the appointment. ! sorry about pauls job, i hope he gets one soon .. fx'd.. moving in the third tri must be so stressful, i cant imagine how youre doing it all xxx :hugs:

Pielette, hope its early labour !!! :cloud9:

Angie, sorry youre so run down.. you should take some time to rest as much as you can,.,. there aint gona be no resting once bubs arrives !! xxx yaya for your liver levels going down !

Leeza, Pink, darling,waitress, hope you are all doing well ! xxxxxx 

AFM, nothing to report, we are both doing well, same old, same old. x


----------



## Darling

Sorry girls haven't had a chance to read and catch up yet but just had to share this in case any of you missed my post in third tri. My cat is 'Comedy Cat' and is always doing funny things like dragging Issy's toy 'Bear' under the bed and give it a good ahem.. anyway this morning...

:shrug: This morning, I'd just finished vacuuming and was sat in the doorway of the utility room tackling the laundry when our cat, Jez, (who was being all skittish due to the vacuum cleaner) was desperately trying to get passed me to escape out of the cat flap in the front door on the other side of the utility room (our utility room has two doors one into the kitchen and the other the front door). He couldn't get passed because I had one of the huge blue ikea bags full of dirty laundry blocking the doorway that I was sorting through putting into the washing machine. I just picked up my g-string and without any warning Jez jumped through the leg of my g-string and got it stuck around his neck!! He then freaks out and bolted for cat flap out onto the road!! My poor cat! All I could do was helplessly hold into his tail while I tried to drag him backwards through the cat flap to stop him running down the road with my dirty knickers wrapped round his neck!!! :rofl: Even my four-year-old was in hysterics! No doubt she'll be telling EVERYONE all about it! :blush: :haha:


----------



## Leeze

Darling - that's hilarious! :haha: Did you manage to stop him though or did he run off down the road with your g-string round his neck? Very cartoon cat-like!!

Krissi - that's incredible it's taken so long for them to pick up the thyroid issue, no wonder you're annoyed. Good that they have noticed it though, and hopefully this will mean you get the right treatment and attention you and bubs need. I hear you on the cleaning front!! Even though we're not moving in to our new place till after the building work we've been staying there a few nights. I spent about 3 hours cleaning out the oven and it still stank the place out when I put it on because there was so much grease in it. Yuk!!! 

Preethi - "same old, same old" sounds good, I reckon!! Sounds like you're getting the hang of it - or am I misreading things? 

Pielette - hope you have fun if you do go to the party today! And enjoy that symptom spotting!!

Angie - that's great your liver levels have gone down. It would be fantastic if you could make it to 37 weeks - that's only Tuesday now isn't it? It seems incredible that we're all now at full term or almost full term already!! I'll be full-term on Tuesday! Wowee!!

We're off to the new flat again today to try to finish off the garden, mainly just tidying up and a bit of weeding after my Dad did most of the big stuff earlier in the week. Have a lovely weekend everyone xx :hugs:


----------



## Angelique

Darling that's just funny! I have 2 cats and can SO picture that happening


----------



## Leeze

OMG - I'm so tired today!! My LO kept waking me up in the night - a sign of things to come I think!!! We're going to the MILs for Sunday lunch then going to go DIY shopping! The glamour of it! How's everyone doing today? Xx


----------



## Waitress

Kara - you're still wearing g-strings at 38 weeks? Sexy mama!! :happydance:

Krissi - that is CRAP! You should definitely kick off with your doctor - you haven't been right for ages and he should have exhausted everything.

Angie - so glad things are going better :hugs:

Leeze - go steady with the weeding. However I moved 200 logs for our fire yesterday which the delivery guy helpfully dumped on the lawn in the rain and my baby is still in there.....

Today I will be mostly checking my knickers and hoping this little pain I have in the right side of my bump gets a whole lot worse......

Can I see some bump pics please? I feel HUGE!! xx


----------



## Darling

Lol @ Emma - nooo! You should see the fat bulging over the top! Ewww! Haha! X
I tried to upload mine but it wouldn't let me. I look like I have a prosthetic bump - like a python that swallowed a beach ball.. ok.. maybe not so much like a python! :cry:


----------



## Darling

See! And I've virtually no boobs to speak of! I look like Mr Greedy from the side profile! lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1803.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Waitress

Kara - You look tiny everywhere else!! Not a mark in sight - well done! xx


----------



## krissi

I am strechmark free too!! I will upload a pic tomorrow as I dont have any on this pc. 

Thought earlier I had lost a bit of my plug so I will be keeping an eye out as the day goes on, bump has def dropped!!

Anxious for the hospital tomorrow just want some answers!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Darling - what a hilarious story and what an amazing bump! Very envious...you look amazing! xxx

Krissi - i hope your appointment goes well tomorrow and that you can finally get back to feeling your old self x

So has everyone picked names now? we are still undecided...its proving difficult finding a name we both agree on! x


----------



## Darling

Aw thank girls! I'm not altogether stretch mark free though. Wish I was! Lol.

We're nearly there girls!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## Angelique

I think we have pretty much settled on a name but not the spelling. We both really like the name zackary but idk how I should spell it Zackery or Zackary.... I'm not crazy about Zachary. Or Zachery. I just don't want the ch in there. Idk maybe I'm weird


----------



## Darling

We considered Zachary for our little guy. We named him Ethan in the end. Its a lovely name though and I think Zach/Zac/Zack (whichever way you spell it) is very strong and manly!  x


----------



## pink sparkle

Yes no matter how you spell it, it is a great name! x


----------



## Pielette

Kara that story about the cat cracked me up :haha: My Squeaks has done some silly things in her time but that's a new one on me! And your bump looks lovely! I feel absolutely huge now with this watermelon on my front, anyone else feel the same? Turning over in bed is a flipping mission.
Emma any advance on pains?
Really hope everything goes ok at the hospital krissi. Not surprised you're annoyed with them, sometimes it really amazes me that they can miss things like that, especially throughout a whole pregnancy. We're not talking about a random one-off appointment!
I really like the name Zachary Angie, although I have to admit I quite like the 'ch'! But you can obviously choose any spelling you like!

Preethi how is everything going? Has Gemma settled in well?

Well no new news on me I'm afraid. We had a lovely weekend, we did actually go to my best friend's for her little girl's birthday and I'm really glad we did, NHS direct cleared my friend's mum as well so my mind was definitely at rest. Then yesterday we went for lunch with some friends and we managed to do a complete clear-out of our bedroom, it looks fab. I was getting worried about it cos I couldn't stand the thought of giving birth, then going upstairs to get some rest and looking at a mess. 
On the subject of my own pains, I am really getting the period type cramps today, pretty strong. They have got stronger over the past couple of days. Maybe it's starting to happen? :shrug: I really hope so, I want to meet my little man!


----------



## Darling

Lol. If Jez had got out wearing my thong I would NEVER have left the house again! Lol

Hun I'm so with you there. I sound like I'm in labour when I try to turn! And I'm tossing and turning all night. I just cannot get comfortable enough until after 1am where I am just so exhausted I can't keep my eyes open.. then I wake up and its ho hum back to the loo again!

Angie - I'm guilty too. I like Zachary. Zachariah is nice too. Its whatever you're happy with at the end of the day though hun. X

Krissi I can't believe how these people get to practice sometimes! Hope you're ok. X


----------



## Angelique

Hmmm its not that I dislike the 'ch' in Zachery its that I don't like it on Zack.... I guess I cannot spell it both ways. 

I've been having some very strange pains... all across the front of the bottom of my bump since last night and down in my girlie parts. I keep hoping I will go into labor and force the doctor into doing the c section. 
I know he wants baby in as long as is healthy but I'm so miserable I can barely function. Its 130pm and I'm in bed. I was up last night till 2am scratching. 

Pielette good for you for getting your room done.. I've been wanting the same thing I just can't make myself do it! 

Darling I still laugh when I think of your cat.... I can so picture myself doing something like that. My cats are indoor only, but my male is peeing on any clothes or blankets left on the floor, and with kids that's a lot, and its making me want to get rid of him cuz I'm tired of cleaning up cat pee. Its a horrible smell! 

Krissi... big hugs to you!

Pink.... how is baby girl... still chilling breach?


----------



## Darling

Angie I'm sending you a huge power hug girl! :hugs: And cat pee on top of everything else! My cat is the noisiest, most vocal cat (a black tom cat) I've ever encountered. Siamese cats would seem quiet comparatively and he likes to roger the kids toys.. particularly Bear for some reason and he is the laziest hunter.. in fact to call him a hunter is insulting to other cats who actually do hunt! His approach is the stake-out.. picking them off one by one when they come out for food. He is a loud, immoral, lazy gobshite!! But he is rather handsome! Lol

Well I'm getting a lot of menstrual type cramps or just constant braxton hicks. I'm not ready either. I don't have a nursery - we practice attachment parenting so the little guy will be in a bedside cot and we haven't moved it into position yet. Nothing huge just a myriad of little things to do and to pack. I've been a bit too relaxed! :coffee:

Anyway, i need you to vote:

Joshua Joseph aka 'Josh' or,
Joseph Joshua aka 'Jojo' 

Christie and Thomas have been vetoed :cry:


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

I'm officially exhausted today so I'm going to apologise in advance if I forget anything that's been going on here today!!!! Had the glucose test this morning - drinking Lucozade on an empty stomach was really unpleasant!! then this afternoon I went to visit a friend in hospital for a few hours, I've been meaning to go see him for a few weeks. this evening i've been defrosting the freezer because we've got a new one arriving tomorrow. we're also getting new electric heaters fitted tomorrow and the cot is being delivered. Phew!

Sorry I haven't posted a bump pic yet, I will definitely do this in the next few days

I like the name Zachary (whichever way you spell it) and I also think you could shorten to Zac whether you spell with a ch or ck!!

I like Joshua Joseph better but I think they're both lovely

My OH is going through our "7000 baby names" book at the moment, we still haven't got a name either. We had a shortlist but none of those are really grabbing me at the moment. Lara is a new possibility we've added to our list this evening. I think I'm still relying on meeting our LO and being inspired by seeing her little face!!

I can't remember who said it but I'm in definite agreement about the turning over in the night difficulty - I feel like I'm hurling myself from one side to the other!! And getting up to pee about every hour during the night at the moment!

Sounds like there's quite a few of you guys with possible symptoms!! I've had a couple of twinges but I think it's more about bubs being low down now and getting pressure from her head. I've had some of the cutest movements ever in the last few days, one particularly felt like a little foot and it made my heart melt!!!

Right, bedtime - catch you all soon xxx


----------



## Pielette

I'm feeling the same things Kara, maybe our bodies are warming up! I feel so impatient, I really want to cuddle my little guy. Don't get me wrong, I'm not going to try and induce labour or anything, I'm just hoping he decides he's ready fairly soon! The last bit of this pregnancy is really dragging, feel like all I can do is lumber around. So glamourous!
On the subject of the name, I think I like Joseph Joshua slightly more, but like Leeze said I like both! :flower:
You poor thing Angie, the scratching must be driving you mad. Surely he can go ahead and do the c-section now, you are full term. It's fantastic that you made it to full term! How is your liver doing? Oh, and on the subject of the name, I always assumed Zachary would become Zack? I would never spell it Zach. 
Wow Leeze you've been busy! Well done on getting the heaters sorted. We haven't managed to do ours in time, but to be fair the little man will be in with us for a couple of months and it's a lot warmer in our bedroom. 7000 baby names? Think my head would be swimming after all that!

Well today I shall be going to a psychic reading with my mum (a different lady than the one I saw a couple of months ago). Something was said to my mum in the last one which has bothered her so she really wanted to query it with someone. And I just love a psychic reading so I'm going along for fun :happydance: 
Just received the proof of our wedding album over email, it's so lovely! We got married last December so really should have sorted it earlier, but it's so nice to finally see what it will look like. Although it does make me look at my lovely belly and sigh in remembering what it used to be like... ah well. I'm determined I will get my figure back, I've got my personal trainer coming up with all sorts of evil workouts, she will be my saviour! :thumbup:
What's everyone up to today?


----------



## Darling

What about Zac without the 'h' or 'k'? 

I'm with you on the last jaunt. I may try pineapple because I'm 38 weeks today so I feel anytime now would be great. My poor body can't cope with much more! Lol
I'm lucky if I sleep before 1.30am and last night was nearer to 2am. 

The mw is coming to see me tomorrow (Haven't seen her in a month!) and I have to make a decision. Yeovil is practical and has everything I need (except a birthing pool and baths in the rooms :-( while Bath is perfect but an hour away. I feel I have a responsibility to choose Yeovil but I want Bath. Bath is a large mw-led unit and is bright and airy. Yeovil is mw/consultant and is really dark and dingy! Ohhh!! That bloody evil mw at Taunton. I could throttle her!!

If she says "I see a baby in your future" spit in her eye!
Lol ;-)


----------



## Pielette

Could you not choose Bath, and then if things go too quickly go to Yeovil? They can't turn you away, can they? By the sounds of it you really want to be at Bath so it'd be a real shame! Or go camp out at a Travellodge nearby for the next couple of weeks :haha:

Hmm, yes if she says 'I predict you will give birth in the next month...' No s*** Sherlock!


----------



## Darling

Pielette said:


> Could you not choose Bath, and then if things go too quickly go to Yeovil? They can't turn you away, can they? By the sounds of it you really want to be at Bath so it'd be a real shame! Or go camp out at a Travellodge nearby for the next couple of weeks :haha:
> 
> Hmm, yes if she says 'I predict you will give birth in the next month...' No s*** Sherlock!

Lmao! See if she can tell you girl or boy! :baby:

I know I really do. But I have to think of Joe and the children. Around trip to Bath would take Joe the best part of 2 hrs travel time and Yeovil only an hr. If I had to stay in for any reason.. :dohh: :cry:


----------



## Waitress

Kara - go for what you want. You're experienced at this labour malarkey - the extra half hour to Bath shouldn't be the deal breaker. Get Joe to drive fast! 

Angie - any news?

Right, little update from me. Went for a long walk with the husband on Sunday and by the end of it my bump had dropped significantly. Had dinner at my mums and felt the most unbelievable pressure in my "vajazzle" :haha: and spent a very uncomfortable night certain I was going into labour with lots of sharp period pains. Nothing much happened yesterday, all pains abated and my bump seemed to rise a bit. Other than that I cleaned the house and then at tea time I had a bit of a wet incident in my knickers and I'm certain it wasn't my bladder. I went to NCT and had a few mild pains and then annoyingly slept really well last night but woke up a little concerned about the water thing so I rang Maternity Triage and they just had me do the one hour pad test which is exactly as it sounds and you do bugger all but lie down for an hour and see what happens. I had some lovely green snotty stuff come away which they think is part of my plug. I've still got some very faint familiar type period pains coming and going but nothing more. 3 and a half more weeks of this? I'll never last......!!

I'm off to the gym to see if I can help things along a little. I want to meet my baby too!


----------



## Darling

The thing is Emma if the traffic's bad I could have the baby en route particularly as I'm a third-timer. My body could pop this one out with very little warning! lol. Eek! Can you imagine Joe driving speeding through red lights shouting, "Aaaaargh!!! Keep your legs together Kara... !!!" :rofl: Then again if he's still posterior.. it could be a while. But there are other things to consider like if I had to stay a while how long it would take Joe to collect the children and get back to the hospital and vice versa. I know what you're saying because my gut says Bath. On the upside husbands can stay on the ward until 
10pm in Yeovil but in Bath they have to leave at 9pm. Its torture!!!!! 

You lucky girl! Losing part of your plug! (Jeez what a loony I sound! Lol) Don't mention green mucus to this lot though! They're obsessed with infections and Bacterial Vag-something-or-other!! Honestly, the amount of girls that have been told to see the doctor immediately just because their mucus plug was green made me feel quite annoyed! Clearly, these women must get a few themselves y'know!! Lol. I got told it too and mine was light brown! Wtf?!!! The women on here can be a bit of a nightmare at times! I've been scrutinizing my knickers since last week and zip! Nada! Zilch! Squat!! :cry: Seriously, statistically first timers are more likely to be late but you sound more like you're going to be early! Both mine were late so I'm hoping for an early or punctual baby this time around!


----------



## Waitress

I'm not teling anyone else about my plug. My plug is private!! The Triage midwife wasn't at all concerned about the colour, in fact she was distinctly underwhelmed with my plug news!! - and anyways, it could be another 2 weeks yet before anything happens. 

I have just had a gigantic clear out of the bowels though.....hmmmmm. I just hoovered again but only because I thought it would tick the nesting box, not because I actually wanted to!!

So I've been thinking and basically pregnancy is taking your knickers off to get pregnant, checking them for 2 weeks to make sure you MIGHT be pregnant then checking them right up until 37 weeks to make sure you stay pregnant and then checking them for 3 more weeks to make sure you will stop being pregnant at some point. Lordy. Its all about the pants! I was just saying this to my best friend and she said "It doesn't stop there, then you spend a year staring at your babies nappies...." Can't wait!


----------



## Waitress

Sorry Kara, managed to miss off the paragraph about YOU!

I see what you're saying about the traffic. No one needs to see your G string and your ankles on the dashboard on the M5:haha:. BUT, if you were to have the baby so quickly you could go somewhere nearer like Vanessa said- or get them to come to you? If its happening so fast you're probably not going to get an epidural in before it comes? I can see the bit about Joe and the kids being a bit of a logistical nightmare. I would aim for what you WANT to happen and then deal with whatever DOES happen. Hope that makes sense? :shrug:


----------



## Angelique

Hmmm sounds like everyone is getting g close now! I've been trying to send myself into labor to force doc to do my section.... I've been really bad the last 2 days. I see him tomorrow and as bad as it sounds I hope my levels have risen or that my BP is back up so I can just end the waiting. He had me so geared up to have this baby 2 weeks ago and now I almost feel overdue LOL. 

Anyway darling I think bath is doable, its the same distance for my hubby 1 hour each way... though I don't have to worry about popping a kid out on the freeway LOL. My hubby doesn't seem to mind the drive. But then again your little ones are a bit younger.... I just think its time for you to get to be a Tad bit selfish and get what you want after all the hard work. 

Waitress sounds like you are showing some serious signs! Very exciting! Keep us posted! I can't wait to see pics of all the babies!


----------



## Darling

Waitress said:


> So I've been thinking and basically pregnancy is taking your knickers off to get pregnant, checking them for 2 weeks to make sure you MIGHT be pregnant then checking them right up until 37 weeks to make sure you stay pregnant and then checking them for 3 more weeks to make sure you will stop being pregnant at some point. Lordy. Its all about the pants! I was just saying this to my best friend and she said "It doesn't stop there, then you spend a year staring at your babies nappies...." Can't wait!

:rofl: Its sooo true!!

Well.. I lost mine (whole.. sorry tmi) at 10am and was in labour at 6pm! That was my second, Ethan. Sooo.. you never know! I wpuld rather be early than late.


----------



## Leeze

loving the pants theory!!! :haha::haha: So true! 

Kara - I think it's a tough decision you've got to make. Is it a case of whether or not a happier mummy (better hospital) makes for a happier hubby and children, or whether or not happier hubby and children (less disruption and travelling) make for a happier mummy? Or substitute the word "happier" for "less stressed" or "more stressed! Good luck working it out!! I'm still tempted to say Bath but that's because I'm thinking more about you rather than your hubby and children!! 

Emma - sounds like you could be getting close now!! I'm VERY impressed you're going to the gym still!! I've got seriously sore feet most of the time at the moment and can manage being on my feet for about half an hour at a time at the most. 

Angie - good luck with your appointment tomorrow. Must be hard for you to keep thinking it's going to happen and then it gets put back a bit longer. Definitely won't be too long now though and it's fantastic you've made it to 37 weeks.

Pielette - let us know if you get anything interesting back from your reading. And, I'm also impressed with you getting your personal trainer ready too!! I'm thinking at this point that I'll start doing some exercise about 2 months after the LO comes, and even then it will probably be a half hour walk round the part to start with!!! Also, I don't mind the idea of having some extra padding in the winter to keep me warm!!!

So, we got our lovely new heaters installed today and they look great - so much better than the old ones (they were 18 years old!!!). I think we're going to be nice and snug this winter which is great because normally it's freezing in this flat. Also, our bedside cot arrived today! I'm so excited!! And, I went through my hospital bag again and added a few bits (warm socks and dressing gown mainly!). Has everyone got their hospital bag ready? I can't really decide how much to take and somehow I want to keep telling myself it will be straight-forward and therefore I won't need to pack for 2-3 days - just for 8-12 hours or so!! 

Well, I haven't got any signs yet really - although have been going to the toilet a lot today (not quite diarrhoea but almost) - and my baby has definitely dropped a bit as there's quite a lot of pressure lower down now. I still feel like I'd be happy for her to stay put for another 3 weeks or so though, I want to spend more time sorting stuff out in the flat and lying about watching DVDs!! So far my maternity leave has been really busy and I want some more lazy time to myself before she comes!! I know I might feel differently next week when I'm even bigger and heavier!!! :haha:


----------



## Pielette

Wow Emma, these signs are looking very promising! How are you feeling now? Definitely good that your plug's come away. Wish it would just happen though, like BAM! We're all in labour! Love the pants theory :haha: I did think to myself though, I'm going to HATE going back to periods again, I absolutely have loved not having them for the past nine months. Just makes me feel all grotty and dirty :nope:
Well fingers crossed for tomorrow Angie, I think it's amazing that you made it to 37 weeks with all the liver issues. It'll be fantastic when you can feel normal again and get to see your little man and be reassured that he's fine!
The heaters sound great Leeze, a bit jealous I have to say! Must get my butt in gear and sort our own out. 

Well my reading was fabulous! Very specific and I can't wait to see if it all comes true. She knew I was having a home birth. Actually she knew loads of stuff but I'd end up writing a whole page if I told you all about it!


----------



## Leeze

Great you enjoyed the reading, Pielette! Be interesting to see how much of it comes true! I know what you mean about not having periods, I was thinking that myself the other day. Definitely a perk of pregnancy that I hadn't thought about before getting pregnant! Although, I'm not looking forward to the post-birth bleeding that is meant to last for up to 6 weeks!! Is that the equivalent of 9 months worth of periods all saved up, do you think? :haha:


----------



## Darling

Girls!!! The baby's moved! Its anterior (ROA)!!! Hallelujah!!!


----------



## Pielette

Kara that's fantastic! :happydance: You must be so relieved!


----------



## Angelique

Oh I bet you are SO relieved!!!! I'm very happy for you Kara! 

Right... so... update here, I've been at the hospital since 11am after having a non responsive non-stress test at the doctors office. He then ordered a biophysical profile... we failed, got a 2 out of 10. 3 hours later repeated the test and failed again with a 4 out of 10.... so doc said enough is enough... admitted me to the hospital where its now almost 9pm... and baby will be born tomorrow morning at 8am! 

I'm officially freaking out LOL... its just nerves, and worry for baby... and the thought of major surgery.... ya know... I'm hopeful all will be well


----------



## Darling

Oh Angie honey! That's awesome!!!!:hugs:
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
Please let us know asap and post a pic! Have you settled on the spelling yet? Xxx


----------



## Angelique

Ya, I think I will probably go with Zachary, will post pics as soon as they let me take some! I'm very nervous, but very excited

I'm sure I wont sleep much tonight.... so I will check back later


----------



## Waitress

good luck Angie - excited for you!

Kara - you must be so relieved....does this help any with the decision on where to have him?
:hugs:


----------



## Darling

Ok hun. Try to rest while you still can (virtually impossible I expect?) I think Zachary is the nicest spelling and he can still shorten it to Zack or Zac or even Zach. I love that name! The girls must be so excited about meeting their baby brother. Good luck sweets! We're rooting for ya!! Xxx


----------



## krissi

Good luck angie xxx so exciting that we are all so nearly there and will be meeting our babies soon xxx


----------



## Darling

Sorry Em must have posted at the same time. Yes such a huge relief! I've gone for Yeovil but we've left Taunton (main hospital) open. Mw said that Eleanor (mw from hell) is well known and that she'd like me to make a formal complaint then bizarrely tonight, totally out of the blue, she phoned my cell! Co-incidence? She asked me if I was ok because she hadn't heard from me and I said I wouldn't be having my baby there and I said very strongly and patronisingly in a cutting but polite tone (you girls would have been so proud of me) "To be honest Eleanor I didn't feel particularly 'empowered' so I'll be going somewhere I can feel empowered!! Ok. You take care. Thanks for calling!" Silence! Yay!!


----------



## Leeze

Wahay for great news on the thread today!!!! :happydance:

Kara - that's FANTASTIC that your LO has turned - so happy for you. And well done for what you said to the m/w - nicely put in her place!

Angie - I'm so excited for you that you get to meet your LO very soon and all the worries can stop (well, probably be replaced by a different set of worries, but you know what I mean!!!!)

Catch you all later xxx


----------



## Angelique

Still wide awake!!!! I hate this part!


----------



## Pielette

Wow it's all go! Angie that's fab news, so pleased you're going to have your little guy very very soon! Zachary is a gorgeous name, and it can still become Zack. Enough was definitely enough.
Thinking of you all and can't wait to see pics! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Love your cutting remarks Kara! Sounds like that midwife is rather well known for awful reasons. Maybe it'll make her think about her nasty ways a bit more.


----------



## Darling

Thanks girls! It was nice to get a second chance as I only said to dh the other night I wished I'd said whilst crying "do I look empowered?!!" but in all seriousness she should not be taking her natural childbirth fanatacism to such extremes where stats are more important that people. Empowerment of women is about having a choice.

So excited for Angie! I wonder when we'll all go into labour (as long as its not today as is my mother's birthday and I don't want my baby to be born on her birthday).

How is everyone else? I'm obsessing over plugs atm lol. Very envious of those losing theirs.


----------



## Pielette

Well my crampy feelings have calmed down over the past couple of days, grr. I don't actually think he's low enough yet either so I think it'll be another week yet, at least. I still have the early instinct, but maybe it'll be a couple of days or a week early. 
I'm getting really impatient now! I thought I'd be happy to wait, and don't get me wrong I am, but I just feel so flipping... heavy. Everything aches. Please think about coming out soon bubs!


----------



## Angelique

Quite an adventurous night in this l&d Ward.... one girl came in and the nurses ended up delivering her without a doctor... and at the same time a lady came in 26 weeks with ruptured membranes and they had to have her flown out to a bigger hospital..... makes my cramps and aches seem weak but oh well. Nurse just gave me my IV and I think I started a mild anxiety attack.... I suddenly couldn't take a deep breath and started coughing. Its eased now...

Baby is being a little stinker, he will not stay where the monitor will pick up his heart rate. I finally dozed off and they came to move the monitor and woke me up. I've slept about 20 minutes. I have to say I'm very jealous of you home birth ladies, cuz these nurses don't care about privacy or comfort really. Anyway... 3 hours and counting


----------



## Pielette

Wow that all sounds very dramatic. 26 weeks... can't imagine how scary that must be. 
From what I understand the doctors and midwives in these hospitals can be very insensitive, you must be feeling shattered now Angie. Three hours till the c-section? Fingers crossed that goes quickly, have you got any books or magazines you can distract yourself with?


----------



## Angelique

I'm very tired... but wound up, if that makes sense, I couldn't close my eyes if my life depended on it LOL. I do have 1 book but my mom will be here shortly and I'm gonna get up and brush my hair and teeth. 

I just had a nice talk with the nurse who just came on shift, she seems very good.... knows I'm nervous and explained how they do their spinal blocks and how the tech on duty today is amazing. I feel a lot better about it now. 

Down to 1 hour 10 min..... OMG!!!!


----------



## Pielette

How exciting! You get to hold your little man so so soon!


----------



## Darling

Angie big love! Thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## Waitress

Have we had a baby yet?! So excited to hear Angie!

Mine isn't coming today - all symptoms have completely stopped! If it wasn't for the fact I can hardly put my pants on I would be doubting I am even pregnant today - I feel fab! 

I am so going to be overdue...I KNOW IT!


----------



## Leeze

Woo-hoo, can't wait for next update from Angie!!!! 

No sign of bits of plug coming away here - although I did get a strange sharp pain in my bum earlier - not sure if this means anything!! Seemed very random and not connected at all to needing the toilet!!! 

Angie, I hope they treat you well in the hospital. I've been visiting a friend in hospital today and some of the staff are so rude and inconsiderate - it has made me feel really angry. They're supposed to be working in a caring profession, why do it if you don't care? GRRRR.


----------



## krissi

Congrats angie just seen fb he is gorgeous xxx


----------



## Angelique

Hi girls.... quick update. Zachary Darrin arrived at 12:46pm. He is 7 pounds 1 ounce and 18 inches long. He is perfect... no troubles at all... and he is very very VERY mellow and barely cries. We will see if that changes. I will post pics and my story in the morn when I can get on my laptop. For now I'm going back to sleep. Thanks so much for Your support. It means a lot to me!! 

I'm so in love with my little guy!


----------



## Darling

Oh this is the sucky part about not knowing each other in real life.. I would love to give you a real hug! I am so happy for you Angie. Blessings to both of you. May you be both be surrounded by a protective bubble of light and love all the days of your life - same to all us! Much love xxx


----------



## Waitress

Congratulations Angie - can't wait to see a photo. Well done - you did it! I hope you're feeling good too xx


----------



## Pielette

Angie - massive, massive congratulations! So pleased to hear he's here safe and sound. The photo on FB is gorgeous. Hope you're feeling more yourself now, although I'm sure you're knackered!
Lots and lots of love x x x


----------



## Leeze

CONGRATULATIONS Angie :happydance: - and what a great weight too. Glad to hear you're both doing well!!! Like Kara says, it's sucks we can't all come and give you a big hug right now!!! Sending you a big transatlantic cyber hug instead :hugs:

Now I'm off to check out the pics on fb!!


----------



## pink sparkle

I have been unable to get on bnb for the last couple of days! Huge congrats to you Angie...saw on facebook and he is just beautiful! xxx

In terms of symptoms, ive been getting the sharp pains for days now. Bump has defo dropped over night too but i know this does not necessarily mean baby will be on the way soon. I have the hospital on monday so at least i will now how baby is laying i would love to go into labour naturally before hand and even better if she had turned too! Really dont want to end up with an emergency c-section. Roll on monday!

Hope everyone is well and hope you all have lovely weekends. Im thinking of starting a group on facebook for us...i know i mentioned it before will try and sort it over the weekend. Much easier to keep up on there and i have been so frustrated not being able to get on here! xxx


----------



## Darling

Good idea Pink! 

Oh Angie I haven't got you as a FB friend please will you add me next time you're on so I can see Zachary too? Xxx

C'mon I deserve an early baby! Lol


----------



## Dr.M

Hi Again Everyone!!! I know its been months!!! But I wanted to come back so I could hear all the awesome Pumpkin Bumper news! And CONGRATS ANGIE!!!!


----------



## Angelique

So sorry its taken so long to update, its a little hectic with visitors and nurses and pain... ugh:wacko:... but here are a couple pics!!

I'm feeling sooooooo much better, i would take recovery pain over that last month any day!! thanks for all your support and hugs!! it means so much to me!:flower:


https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af179/Cammies/2011-10-14104248.jpg
:baby:

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af179/Cammies/zack2.jpg
:cloud9:


----------



## Waitress

What hospital are you in Angie? I am coming over there to EAT HIM! He is absolutely gorgeous! Really happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Darling

Angie he is sooooo gorgeous! What a little sweetheart! Well done honey! Look what a little cracker you made!! Hope you're recovering sweetheart and taking it easy. Much love xx

Hi Dr M. Good to hear from you. Hope all's ok with you? 

Hi everyone else! I am sooo tired all the time and whenever I try and do anything I feel a bit dizzy and nauseous. It's really annoying! I've got things to do! Grrr! I'm in bed now with a slight headache. Nothing terrible just very frustrating. Clearly, I am not getting enough chocolate! ;-)


----------



## Leeze

what gorgeous pics!!!! so happy for you xx


----------



## Angelique

Thanks ladies, I'm so in love with the little guy... he makes it all worth it. 

Soon we will all have our little ones! Its so exciting! I keep thinking back to when we were all anxious to get out of 1st tri and then past 24 weeks. And now its time!! 

I told my hubby, Zack is such a good baby he almost... ALMOST makes me think I'd be willing to do it again so he has a close sibling LOL. 

I'm gonna feed the munchkin now.... nothing wrong with his appetite lol

Kara I would love to add you as a Facebook friend, how do I find you?


----------



## babyhopes2323

ive been missing for a few days as ive been so stressed out and barely getting any sleep.. thought id pop in today and WOW amazing news !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Angieeee i am so happy for you and little Zachary looks gorgeous !!!! xxx you must be over the moon.. i cant stop looking at his picture. xxx Bless him xx hope you recover soon and get some nice sleep xxx well done you !

Darling, yay for baby turning !! xx

AFM, nothing much to report, Gemma gained some weight so is 2.63 kg now, so thats good, apart from that, ive been having sleepless nights and am a right mess !

Leeze, pielette, pink, waitress, mrs turner,Krissi, hope youre all doing well, big :hugs: to all of you !! will update more when i can x


----------



## berniegroves

Hi, 
I have been gone for AGES and have missed loads! 

Angie - congrats to you, Zach is adorable!!! You must be so happy. 

Can't be long for everyone else now! 
I'm 39 weeks and 2 days and am getting to the point where i just want the baby to arrive (although at other points i am terrified of the baby arriving!) 
I have been getting period type pains in the middle of the night which last until i get up to use the bathroom so they are annoying as i can't sleep. But apart from that all is well. 
I hope you ladies are all doing well. 
Emma - seriously impressed you are still hitting the gym!!!


----------



## Darling

Angelique said:


> Thanks ladies, I'm so in love with the little guy... he makes it all worth it.
> 
> Soon we will all have our little ones! Its so exciting! I keep thinking back to when we were all anxious to get out of 1st tri and then past 24 weeks. And now its time!!
> 
> I told my hubby, Zack is such a good baby he almost... ALMOST makes me think I'd be willing to do it again so he has a close sibling LOL.
> 
> I'm gonna feed the munchkin now.... nothing wrong with his appetite lol
> 
> Kara I would love to add you as a Facebook friend, how do I find you?

I'm friends with Emma and Leeze and Vanessa and Krissi (eek I've missed a few out..!) on FB and my surname is Bryan so I should be easy to find now. My privacy settings are pretty fierce bc I've had a lot of problems with my family and I attract psychos! Lol xxx


----------



## Waitress

Hi Girls,

hope everyone is well....

So I am entering my 40th week - how did that happen?!! I can't believe my due date is almost here. In fact, the NHS scan I had at 12 weeks said my due date should be today but other scans put it back again. It iS in the back of my mind though!! I was in the gym this mornign and did a long walk this afternoon and have been having major tightenings but absolutely zip going on in my knickers so I don't think the baby is coming today - or any day soon!!

Anyone else doing any of the following?

Changing their bedding wondering if this will be the last time before the baby comes?
Buying milk/cheese, looking at the date and wondering if that will be before the baby comes?
Cooking a meal and wondering whether you will have it again before the baby comes?
Thinking way too long about every bowel movement and wondering if this will be the last one before the baby comes?
Peeing 3 times an hour some hours? Today, we walked for 2 hours and I squatted behind hedges 6 times - all proper pees too, none of this trickle rubbish. Its driving me nuts!

So basically, I'm just WAITING FOR THE BABY TO COME!!!!!:baby::dohh::growlmad::coffee::winkwink::happydance:


----------



## Darling

I am obsessed with checking my knickers!! :blush::haha:


----------



## Pielette

Angie, your little guy is so gorgeous! Really glad to hear he's settled so well too!
God Emma I'm the same. Yesterday I had lots of tightenings going on too but absolutely zip came of it. I'm also getting shooting pains through my 'bits'. I was so positive he was going to be early and now I'm starting to suspect that that really was wishful thinking :nope: According to the midwife on Friday he was 4/5ths engaged which just isn't enough and I don't think he's dropped any further. Argh! Before being pregnant I had no idea how uncomfortable it would be in the final stretch. Maybe it's nature's way of making us want to be in labour :haha:
Well I had a nice weekend, we bought a new car! We bought a Toyota Prius and it's so lovely, I've been driving for five years and have only ever had the same car, a Toyota Yaris, so it's going to be a bit different for me! We collect it on Sunday, if the little man hasn't made an appearance by then (by God I hope he will have done); otherwise I'll be sending Dave to pick it up with my dad.

I've got my new NCT friends coming round at half 11 this morning which I'm really looking forward to :flower: It was difficult trying to fit it in before any of us popped but we've managed it. The first due date in our group is 20th October but no sign of baby yet. The sofa's going to be taken a real strain :haha:

How is everyone doing? Good call on the FB group by the way!


----------



## Darling

Well my scan put me a week ahead.. I am beginning to worry that my lmp date was accurate. I also know when I ovulated and the time of conception and I'm thinking Halloween.. ugh! Anyone else worried re same? No plug loss either! Grrr!

Ooh new car!! We got a new car too (well new to us lol) its a Vauxhall Vectra Estate. We've always had VW's so we're having to adjust. Its lovely and roomy. Got my Maxi-Cosi (we sold ours after Ethan) and I have finally got my hospital bag ready.


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Loving the new facebook group, btw - what a great idea, Pink. I've added Darling too so hopefully this will come up when you next login to f/b. 

Pielette, how fab to have a new car! I've been trying to persuade OH because he's got a 2 door convertible at the moment which is great for the 2 of us but not so practical for a LO. But with all the other expense at the moment I think this will be something we do next year. I don't drive in London anyway, I find it too scary!!!!

Waitress - I'm not quite at the point of wondering if things will go off etc before the LO comes but I've stopped making any social plans. I'm peeing constantly, like I'm up every hour during the night at the moment. And I'm having bowel movements about 3-4 times a day - not sure if this is nerves or something to do with my body getting ready for the LO!!!

Babyhopes - great to hear you and Gemma are doing well - are you sure we can't persuade you to join facebook so you can be part of the group on there too? 

Darling - I have become an obsessive pant and toilet paper inspector too!! No signs of anything going on here though. 

Angie - hope you're having lots of precious moments with Zachary!!

Hi to Bernie and Dr M - hope you're both doing well 

Does anyone else still not have a name sorted? We're hopeless and can't really agree on anything. There's a few names we both quite like so we've got a bit of a shortlist, but I'm not completely taken with any of them!!! I'm still hoping I'll get some more inspiration in the next couple of weeks or when we meet her!! 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Waitress

Congrats ont he new car Kara - exciting!

We fitted our Maxi-Cosi and family fix base yesterday. Another one of those lovely "new parent" jobs we did together and had a massive row about.....:blush: I heard myself telling him "You don't look excited about it" and even I thought that was a bit off. I could tell he was thinking "Its a F**king carseat, I'm more excited about whats going in it"!! Dear God, please let him still love me by the time the baby actually arrives....he will won't he?

Been for a LONG walk today. Dog is knackered, I had some pretty tight BH's but nada more than that. I am ignoring my phone and all the "Any signs?" texts. Seriously doing my head in. Do people really think I am going to text back "yep, had a bit of discharge this morning, a very loose pooh and a few pains in my vajazzle".

All thats happening is a little bit more CM in my pants than normal and my bump keeps going a weird shape - like I can actually see the arms and legs sticking out at some points - anyone else getting that?

Come on baby!:baby:


----------



## berniegroves

Hiya, 

Emma - my bump is also getting into some odd shapes! Very strange! And i am also getting VERY annoyed with texts and calls asking if the baby has arrived or if there has been any movement!! I mean seriously! If the baby was here i would have told them already!!! 

Pielette - Great about the new car, i have a Toyota Yaris and think i will need to buy a different car in the next few months as think the boot is not big enough. I really like Toyotas so have considered the Prius. Let us know what its like when you get it. 

I keep swinging between wanting the baby here now and then not feeling ready. But i really want to have a home birth (if i can stand the pain!) and so i really don't want to be induced. Am going to start going for walks tomorrow to try and let gravity work! 
My legs are so puffy with water retention it is nasty....by the time i go to bed i have proper grandma legs!!! Can't wait for that to pass after the baby arrives. 

Hope you are all well. 
x


----------



## Darling

Girls I haven't felt the baby move much today. I'm lying down on my left side having drunk a sugary drink. Nothing yet. I'm worried now. I will give it another 15 mins then call hospital. Hope everyone else is ok. Xx


----------



## Leeze

Kara, I hope you feel more movement soon. I normally feel most movement in the evening after I've had a meal - it might be worth eating something too. I'd always say call the hospital for peace of mind though. 

Waitress and Bernie - I keep getting strange movements too - my favourite one is when I think my LO sticks her bum right out and it looks like she's trying to break out through my belly button - my bump becomes a really strange shape, all distorted to one side. Waitress - you made me laugh out loud with your comment about what you might say to people who are asking for an update!!!! Classic!!!

I saw the m/w today and she said the glucose test I went for last week all came back normal. Then she tested for glucose in my urine and said it was really high again so did another blood test. I dunno what's going on really but no-one seems to be that worried about it so I'm trying not to worry either!

Bye for now xx


----------



## Darling

Back from Yeovil - all ok. Fetal trace fine. Baby was quiet all the way there and I was really worried. Didn't get a cuppa though (she forgot me!) and they left for 20 mins on my own! Scandalous! 

I'm really lucky. I just get me girl friends calling to ask if I'm ok and to offer to wax my legs and fix my hair (boy it needs some fixing!) 

Leeze that all sounds very confusing! Sometimes these tests just add more stress!


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi Ladies , its silly o clock in the morning here as i was up for the midnight feed and she wouldnt settle until now.. and ive lost my sleep ! urgh and before i know it, it will be time for her next feed, just when im falling asleep... the joys of motherhood !

Kara, congratulations on your new car !

Angie, hope little zachary is settling well at home xxx and that you are recovering well xx

I know all of you might be pulling your hair out now, waiting for bubba to arrive, and feeling BH's etc, and trying everything under the sun.. ! hope it progresses soon for those of you who wish for it right now ! xxx

Leeze, i would love to join, but unfortunately i cancelled my facebook ages ago as i had stalker issues.. it was quite scary ! i havent made one after that.. xxx


----------



## Pielette

Thanks ladies, I'm very excited and can't wait to get my mitts on it! Have to sort out insurance this morning and luckily I can do a multi-car thingy to get the costs down, so that should be good. That was our thinking Bernie, the Yaris is very small - doable, and we would have got through, but it's going to be lovely to have all that space in the back. I shall let you know what it's like, but I was already impressed on the test drive by how smooth and responsive it is.
Ah Preethi I'm sure it won't be long till we're all bemoaning the lack of sleep just like you! Thank goodness we all have BnB for upcoming sleepless nights. How is her weight gain going? Any recent pics? :flower:
Very glad to hear all is ok with bubs Kara - he might be slowing down, conserving energy for his grand entrance. I hear they do do that? My little man has been quieter the past couple of days too, nothing that's worried me because I have felt him, just not his usual craziness. 
Leeze that's really weird and not exactly appreciated right now! I guess if they haven't been too concerned about it you can just relax. You could do without it though!
That cracked me up Emma, I too am starting to get the text hell. Maybe I should just put up a FB status every day about what's going on, I'm sure everyone wants to hear about my bowel movements :haha: I'm getting a lot of tightenings and BHs, but nothing more substantial than that. I am seriously desperate to give birth now! The thought that it could still be another three weeks makes me want to cry :cry: I'm just so flipping uncomfortable!


----------



## Waitress

So glad your baby is ok Kara. I have been worried a little because mine is moving so much - especially at night. I have no idea why. I keep hoping its me feeling it begin to start this labour thing but here I am again, another day, another no-show in terms of any bloody signs!!!!! I have put on white underwear today in an attempt to garner some reaction from my cervix - come on!!!!!!

I feel bad for wanting this baby to come right away - I know others don't get the choice. And I'm not "due" till the weekend but I am so READY! I don't want to wait another 3 weeks either Vanessa. :nope:


----------



## Darling

Haha! I've actually caught myself putting on white knickers to coax my plug out!! Lol. Pregnancy really does make you loony!

My stretch marks have taken over in brain's absence! Grrr! First pregnancy none. Second pregnancy two or three in the last fortnight. This time we're up to ten all in the last week! They're sneaky little critters. My best friend is really chuffed she's 33/34 weeks and hasn't got any yet and my trap is firmly shut!


----------



## Leeze

Kara, great you got it checked out and all ok. And what lovely friends you've got - I could definitely do with someone to do my hair and a bit of waxing too!! My workmates bought me a voucher to go to a lovely spa place for a treatment but I'm a bit worried now about booking it and the LO coming while I'm traipsing across the city on my own! Sorry to hear about the stretchmarks, hon, another one of those joys of pregnancy!

Preethi - definitely post more pics!!! And, I agree with Vanessa, we'll all be joining you soon for those sleepless nights!! One of my friends who's got a small baby said that she got a small portable DVD player and watched DVDs in bed with headphones on while up for the nighttime feeds - I reckon I'm going to try this when the time comes, although I do have a tendency to fall asleep while watching DVDs so I'm not sure if it would work too well for me!! 

Vanessa - I hear you on the feeling uncomfortable bit. My feet are permanently sore and my bump is definitely very heavy nowadays. Also my sleeping is generally pretty awful, I keep waking up with hip pains and a sore leg from where I've been sleeping on them. Saying that, I still feel ok to wait another 2 weeks because I've psyched myself up for having 2 more weeks of "holiday" before the baby comes. But I haven't really felt any BHs or tightenings etc, so I reckon these could be a good sign for you that the LO is nearly ready to make an entrance!!

Emma - that's funny about the white knickers!! And also isn't it interesting that we can worry ourselves when baby moves too much as well as not very much. I bet these worries will carry on in some shape or form for the next 18 years or so (or more!!). Have you tried any of the supposedly natural ways of inducing labour - lots of sex, pineapple, hot curries, raspberry leaf tea? Have you been offered a sweep if the LO isn't here by your due date? My midwife said they can do a sweep at my next appointment which will be 31/10 - just under 2 weeks time as I'll pretty much be 40 weeks by then. 

I'm hanging out at our new flat today waiting for a washing machine to be delivered. It's a great excuse to do nothing because I can't really go out and there's no chores that need to be done here! So it's going to be a day of reading books, watching TV and surfing the internet!! 

Bye for now xx


----------



## Pielette

Now I must share this with the only ladies who will understand my excitement...

Blood in my knickers! :happydance: I have never been so delighted to see blood in my knickers; no doubt after the birth I will be flipping sick of seeing blood in my knickers :haha:


----------



## Darling

Ooh exciting!? More details please? Anyone other symptoms?


----------



## Waitress

Lucky you Vanessa! I hope its your show and things kick off from here :flower:

Leeze, I haven't tried any of those things. Because I'm not technically due till this weekend I am giving the LO the full 40 weeks before I serve eviction papers. I am just moaning about it not doing something to move along by itself in the meantime! After the weekend, the gloves are off! BTW heard RLT is supposed to help you push as it gets your uterus nice and strong but it doesn't help kick off labour?

I have a sweep booked for next Weds when I will be 40+4, I am really hoping I will be at least in labour by then, if not back home and not sleeping!:haha:

Just done another long walk with my mother and the dog. I had a couple of huge tightenings when going uphill but my white pants are doing nothing for me today. Zippety doo da happening. I'm going to the football tonight so maybe that will ratchet things up a bit!:shrug:


----------



## berniegroves

Pielette - yes please give an update on the car, i am very interested (i never thought i'd be someone interested in cars!!....lol!) Sounds like you are progressing which must be exciting!! I hope things move along nicely for you. 

I've had increased discharge a couple of times today with a slight green tinge (sorry if TMI) and i was unnaturally excited about it....pregnancy does strange things to a woman! Apart from that i am just very uncomfortable, keep getting sharp pains in my lower stomach and period type pains, i think the baby is really pushing down a lot! 

Kara - Glad the baby was okay when you got it checked. And i am with you on the stretchmarks (although am impressed you managed to get through one pregnancy without any!)

I have a midwife appointment tomorrow morning so will ask about a sweep then. Am concerned my blood pressure will be high again (was 140/90 two weeks ago and 140/85 last week) as i am so worried that they will panic and induce me!


----------



## Leeze

Woo-hoo! How exciting Vanessa to have blood in your knickers!!! Keep us posted - this could very well be the next little pumpkin on its way!!! 

Emma - you're going to the football? You're seriously my hero. As of today I've got a self-imposed ban of going anywhere that involves lots of people and walking more than 10 mins at a time!!! It's all getting too much.

Bernie - sounds like you've got some promising symptoms going on there too. How exciting for you too!!!

This is it girls, we're all very nearly there!!!! Xx


----------



## Darling

Leeze you're so like me!! Lol. Forget the fact I'm heavily pregnant! I walk like I have something huge and really uncomfortable like a flipping watermelon shoved up my a*se!!!! Oh wait!? Uh-huh.. Yeah I'm back up to speed now! Ahem..
Emma you are putting us all to shame! Stop it! ;-P Seriously I walk bow-legged now! I make John Wayne look camp!! :shrug: Lol

Vanessa you can't drop a bomb like that and leave us!! Are you ok? Any more? Omg! I'm obsessed with her knickers now!! :dohh: Well on the subject of knickers I think I lost a weeny bit of plug yesterday. Cant be one hundred percent sure but definitely no colour in it so not a show but... Ooh could mean I could go into labour over the next few weeks!! Grrr! Come out!!!!

Pink you ok hun?

My delicious husband managed to get himself to work and my daughter off to school this morning without waking me! What a sweetheart! I really needed the sleep so badly. On top of everything there's been a lot of drama lately with my demented 'family' and we had to make the decision to completely sever contact and we are looking at changing phone numbers and possibly even moving. I have a half-sibling who is potentially dangerous and my mother would rather believe I'm the problem. Hubby has put his foot down and said enough is enough as she consistently leads him to us again and again. He's gone through her stuff found old debts of mine (we're talking minor debts of £50/£250) that are now time-barred and I can't be legally made to pay and given them my address.. gotten in touch with a horrible man from my past (I was young and made mistakes but most people don't have a sociopath rifling through there closet!) and gave him my address too. He sent me flowers with a note saying "you leave me alone and I'll leave you alone!" Its not the time for harrassment when you're pregnant. 

Anyway, my husband is wonderful and what I lack in family I make up for with loving and loyal friends so I am truly blessed. My little lad is a joy and really coming out of the terrible twos now. The sun is shining and I feel rested and good and we may, may have found another house!


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey ladies im sorry but i doubt i will get on here much anymore im much more into facebook and bnb is just so slow since the changes...when i do finally get in i have missed a tonne and find it hard (im sorry im lazy too) to read through everything (have a serious lack of concentration atm!). Ive requested Darling as a friend but i cant add her and without being friends i dont think i can. Anyone wanting to join needs to request and then i will approve it (we dont have to be fb friends too lol). The group is completely closed and no one can see our posts/chit chat so very private more private infact that our conversations on here (which i much prefer). Preethi maybe consider setting up a new account purely for the fb group...you dont even need a profile pic or anything just pm us what your account name is and could use it solely for that. 

Updated fb earlier had a message from krissi - she woke up this morning to trickling watery blood. As blood is bright red has to go in to be checked (also having mild contractions (she thinks)). Waiting to hear back from her and if she is unable to get on i will keep you updated x

Hope everyone is well and that were not all driving ourselves insane playing the waiting game...hopefully next time i get on more babies will have arrived! x


----------



## pink sparkle

Hi kara yeah im good thanks just miss so much on here struggle to catch up lol! Ive been getting the really sharp pains down there and the pressure ...ouch...but im starting to think ill end up going over (despite having two early babies!). This time tomorrow i will be the most pregnant i have ever been. Hubby is now unwell with tonsilitis so actually need bubs to stay put a few days so that hes better and can be more help x


----------



## Pielette

Sorry Kara I haven't had a chance to get on since yesterday! Unfortunately that's as far as it went - blood and nothing since :nope: My mum was ridiculously excited and rang me this morning going well? Bless her, she too is obsessed with my knickers :haha: I really hoped it was starting to kick off but I'm still as big and pregnant as I was yesterday with no sign of any shifting. Argh! 
Thanks pink for sorting all that out, I actually tend to be on here more than on facebook but I will endeavour to flit in and out of both! Oh wow, really hope Krissi's ok - what time did she go in?
Wow Kara you really are going through it, bloody hell we can't choose our family and wish we flipping well could sometimes. Think you're much better off out of it and maybe severing contact is the best thing to do, as much as it's a massive decision to make. Bless your husband though!
I've got nothing on today except a big pile of ironing. And bouncing around on my ball a bit in the vain hope it might make bubs think about coming out!


----------



## Waitress

Hi Girls,

I don't know about putting anyone to shame Kara - I am blinking miserable with all this waiting! I am trying to keep busy and keep things as normal as possible and for me that involves walking the dog all over and going to the gym - I am still pretty mobile - but still totally miserable to be around! I have no conversation, keep getting annoyed at people on the TV and my friends who text me ALL. THE. FREAKIN' TIME. I'm horrible. If I was in my tummy I wouldn't want to come out to meet me!!

Sorry you're having such a hard time with your family Kara - where are you thinking of moving to? Its nice up here :winkwink:

Vanessa - if you're in the middle of it good luck!!

Krissi - hope all is ok. Keep us posted 
:hugs:


----------



## Pielette

I too am a misery Emma! I just want to give birth dammit!


----------



## pink sparkle

I think i need to get the internet sorted on my phone ...i take it its easier with a phone app? x

I will try harder to get on here too dont want to miss everything! x

Krissi going in at 11am for checkup x


----------



## Waitress

Wish we all lived nearer and we could be miserable together! 

Here's my weird confession for the day: I keep eating and drinking stuff I know will make me have a BM - just so I can feel better about having one and get temporarily caught up in whether its a "clearout" or not.

I used to be cheerful, lucid and sensible. I am deteriorating at a rate of knots!:dohh:


----------



## Darling

pink sparkle said:


> Hey ladies im sorry but i doubt i will get on here much anymore im much more into facebook and bnb is just so slow since the changes...when i do finally get in i have missed a tonne and find it hard (im sorry im lazy too) to read through everything (have a serious lack of concentration atm!). Ive requested Darling as a friend but i cant add her and without being friends i dont think i can. Anyone wanting to join needs to request and then i will approve it (we dont have to be fb friends too lol). The group is completely closed and no one can see our posts/chit chat so very private more private infact that our conversations on here (which i much prefer). Preethi maybe consider setting up a new account purely for the fb group...you dont even need a profile pic or anything just pm us what your account name is and could use it solely for that.
> 
> Updated fb earlier had a message from krissi - she woke up this morning to trickling watery blood. As blood is bright red has to go in to be checked (also having mild contractions (she thinks)). Waiting to hear back from her and if she is unable to get on i will keep you updated x
> 
> Hope everyone is well and that were not all driving ourselves insane playing the waiting game...hopefully next time i get on more babies will have arrived! x

Hi sweetie
I didn't get the friend request can you try me again? I haven't got Leeze's group invite either. Grr! Bloody FB! You're right though. Anyone can read what we post here for years to come.


----------



## Darling

Lol! I love you girls!! Truly I do! 

Emma - you crack me up! You are like the Bionic Woman - special pregnant edition! I think you're absolutely wonderful to be so active this far gone! Seriously girl you're a legend! I hear you on the bm's! Lol. I am dissappointed daily by the lack of erm.. an upset tummy! How ridiculous! Haha! We'll probably all end up in the funny farm with our little ones! Lol. I'm not going far because our life is here and our friends and Issy likes her school and Joe has his work. If we review it, it will be on our terms not because some psycho is trying to ruin my life!

Hope Krissi is ok. Bless her. 

Vanessa a show is better than plug loss because the blood is usually indicative of dilation so don't be surprised if you go in the next few days! That's exciting. Try not to be deflated.  x


----------



## berniegroves

Hi Ladies, 
I had a midwife appointment this morning and am now totally bummed out. 
My blood pressure has increased gradually over the last few weeks, the midwife did blood tests etc and obviously tested my urine for protein and it was all fine. And my blood pressure was only borderline. So they tested me again today and my blood pressure has dropped slightly again so that was fine. 
But then she said she needed to weigh me as she didn't do it at 36 weeks when she was supposed to. Now i was overweight when i got pregnant and knew my weight was an issue and in all honesty i didn't plan on gaining as much weight as i have. So i know i'm in the wrong. I've gained 3.5 stone which horrifies me!! A lot of it has gone on quite recently as i am retaining a lot of water, but even so i know its bad. 
But the midwife weighed me today (my due date is tomorrow!) and then started going on that i had gained too much weight and my BMI was now on the border of those that need to be referred to a consultant. Then she sat on the phone to someone for 15 minutes going on about my weight and if i should see a consultant as i had gained too much weight. So now i have to see a consultant on Monday to discuss my weight. 
I am so upset with myself for letting this happen. I feel really ashamed of myself and feel like i have let myself down as well as my husband and baby. 

Sorry to go on, i just feel really upset right now.


----------



## Pielette

Oh really? Thanks Kara you've cheered me up a bit! :flower: This is clearly nature's way of making us want to embrace the ordeal of labour, getting us all so fed up we'll put up with anything to not be pregnant anymore :haha:
Well I don't know about you Emma but I've been hoping that my spinning and training kick starts labour - no word of a lie, I think it sends Noah to sleep :dohh: My trainer gets so disappointed cos she loves having a feel if he's squirming around, but he normally waits till I've left and wakes up :haha: I am trying to be cheerful but am also getting irritating texts from people asking if he's arrived yet - seriously debating putting a status on FB along these lines; 'Oh I forgot to mention - gave birth last week and have been hiding a football up my top ever since to fool you all! Mwah ha ha!'


----------



## Pielette

Oh wow bernie, that sucks :nope: I do think though that 3.5 stone isn't a stupid amount of weight to gain, and it seems like a slight over-reaction from her (in my opinion anyway). And is there any point worrying about this when you're so close to having the baby anyway?


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Kara and Jayne - I've just sent you both a fb friend suggestion for each other - hopefully this will mean you can find each other more easily. I think re the group request that I did that this wouldn't work until Jayne had approved it and if you guys aren't friends yet then maybe this doesn't work?

I'm trying hard to tap into my nesting instinct today but it's really not working. I'm thinking this means my LO is quite comfy in there and not ready to make a move for a couple of weeks still. I guess if you have to work at it then it's not an instinct, right? I just can't be bothered. I want to lie on the sofa and read, or sleep!!! The last thing I want to do is clean the kitchen/bathroom etc - although I'm trying to force myself to do it!!

I wonder how Krissi's getting on, we could have another little pumpkin here very soon!!! Sending her lots of love and strength. 

Kara - that stuff with your family and the horrible man from your past sounds like a nightmare - something you really could do without at the moment (or any time for that matter!). How awful to have to worry about people knowing where you live or what your number is etc. Sounds like a good plan to do your best to remove yourself completely from all of it, much as that might feel difficult in some ways given it's your family. Great you've got supportive friends, lovely children and a fab hubby. I'm impressed you're coping with it all, I've suddenly become a bit of a nervous wreck in the last few days - not answering the phone or the door because I don't want to deal with anyone - and lots of noises are making me jump. Friends keep asking me to go out (for lunch or to the pub etc) - I'm now saying they can come round here if they like but I'm not venturing out anywhere!

Vanessa - you must be getting quite impatient now then, after having the blood and now nothing more today. Does sound like your LO is nearly ready to come though. I'm impressed you're doing a big pile of ironing!! And cute that your Mum is really excited!

Emma - I'm with you on the losing sanity side of things. And how it would be great to live nearer then we could all have company in our insanity!! It's funny because I do feel like no-one else really gets it at the moment apart from you guys. And I've become obsessed with my bowel movements, they seem to be about 4 times a day at the moment. I think it's partly nerves though!! I'm still majorly impressed you're going to the gym. I'm struggling to get up and down stairs at the moment - and given we live on the 2nd floor this is another reason to not go out!!

Jayne - sorry to hear your hubby isn't well. hope he gets better soon. Sounds like you've got some promising symptoms too!!! I agree re fb, it does feel more private and is generally easier to get on than on here. 

Hi to everyone else, I'm going to lie on the sofa again - even typing on here has felt like a lot of effort!!!! They do say you should get lots of rest in the last couple of weeks, I dunno if I'm taking it to its extremes though!! I think part of it is because I only finished work 2 weeks ago and the last 2 weeks since I finished were really busy. This week is much quieter so I think I've finally got a chance to relax!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Oh, I meant to say - the m/w said to me on Monday that we should be having lots of sex to help the baby come. That's the last thing on my mind at the moment, I'm finding it hard enough to get a sitting or lying position where I feel comfy on my own - never mind negotiate a position that involves both of us!!!! :haha:


----------



## Pielette

Sex? What's that? :haha: I couldn't think of anything worse right now, I'm starting to think I need a crane to lift myself off the sofa, never mind having sex!
I did feel like it for a bit in third tri up until about 3/4 weeks ago, but Dave flat out refused. His reasoning was that he wouldn't want to do it if I put a baby underneath my jumper, so why would he want to do it now when in his view it's practically the same thing? :rofl:


----------



## Waitress

No sex here either Leeze - my husband refuses to do it! Ever since we had that scan at 36 weeks and he saw how close the head is to the "exit" he hasn't been near me. I'm saving this memory for a few months down the line...its rubbish!! I don't even really feel like it but thats the only thing EVERYONE agrees on to get things moving. I think I may get him drunk at the weekend and jump him! Oh no, I can't, he won't drink more than one drink at the moment "just in case".....AAAAARGRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Darling

Bernie breastfeeding combined with walking wherever you need to go and I swear to god love you will be amazed!! Its better than any miracle diet. Just stick rigidly to these three easy steps:
1. Breast feed if you can
2. push the baby in the buggy
3. Eat sensibly - do NOT diet! 
Simples!  I promise you honey I lost 2 and a half stone that way in less than six months with my daughter and 1 and a half with my son. DO NOT feel down, you are a beautiful, sexy, pregnant goddess and you are supposed to put on weight during pregnancy and two stone is the average so in the grand scheme of things it really isn't that bad. :hugs:


----------



## berniegroves

Darling said:


> Bernie breastfeeding combined with walking wherever you need to go and I swear to god love you will be amazed!! Its better than any miracle diet. Just stick rigidly to these three easy steps:
> 1. Breast feed if you can
> 2. push the baby in the buggy
> 3. Eat sensibly - do NOT diet!
> Simples!  I promise you honey I lost 2 and a half stone that way in less than six months with my daughter and 1 and a half with my son. DO NOT feel down, you are a beautiful, sexy, pregnant goddess and you are supposed to put on weight during pregnancy and two stone is the average so in the grand scheme of things it really isn't that bad. :hugs:

Thanks. 12lbs have been gained in the last 3 weeks due to water retention. So up until that point i wasn't too worried, as figured 2.5 stone wasn't so bad in the grand scheme of things. But the water retention has gone crazy. 
I just feel so upset with myself and am really ashamed that i've gained so much. And i don't really know what they want me to do considering my due date is tomorrow. I kept jogging until 25 weeks but since then i have had pelvic pain and so had to stop. And whilst my diet isn't perfect it isn't awful either. I just feel so upset. Which is irrational as it is all my own fault. 
If i can't take care of myself how am i ever going to take care of a baby. 
Sorry, the appointment just knocked me, i couldn't even speak to my husband when he called as i kept crying.....bless him.....he has a crazy lady for a wife.


----------



## pink sparkle

Update from Krissi - waters have gone and she is having mild contractions, just waiting to see if she will be admitted or sent home, she thinks its more than likely that she will be sent home.

Ive sent another request Darling - unsure what is going on with fb i know they too have made a lot of changes which can mess about with things.

Bernie - i will send you a request for curvy ladies on fb (if your not already there) we are all on the high bmi side and going though the same things...bloody ignore them though i put on 4 stone with my first baby and the day after she was born i was already a stone lighter, i had put on 2.5 stone last time i weighed myself and i now weigh the heaviest i have ever weighed...i have got really down about it but theres not a lot i can do now but wait until bubs is here and get myself fit and healthy then xxx


----------



## Pielette

Oh bernie this isn't your fault! You've said yourself that you've been unable to keep up with exercise because of pain, please don't beat yourself up, you don't deserve it. And if a lot of this is water retention there's precious little you could have done to stop it. We all vary in our weight gain over pregnancy and you'll get it off after bubs is born :hugs:
I think the midwife was unnecessarily insensitive - there's nothing to be done now regardless, you're due tomorrow for God's sake. In fact most places have a policy of not weighing pregnant women because all it does it get us down. I was weighing myself up until about 3 weeks ago (when I'd reached about 2 and a half stone in weight gain) but decided I wasn't doing my self esteem any good. We find it hard to separate our own self-worth from the fact that our bodies HAVE to put on the weight to support our little ones.
Please, please don't worry about it, you WILL get it off afterwards! And also, don't worry about behaving like a crazy lady, my God I've had some crazy moments over this pregnancy and my hubby has put up with it silently (and then teased me about it later when he knew it was safe :haha:). They love us, they're here to look after us and I'm sure he completely understands why it got to you so much.


----------



## Darling

berniegroves said:


> Darling said:
> 
> 
> Bernie breastfeeding combined with walking wherever you need to go and I swear to god love you will be amazed!! Its better than any miracle diet. Just stick rigidly to these three easy steps:
> 1. Breast feed if you can
> 2. push the baby in the buggy
> 3. Eat sensibly - do NOT diet!
> Simples!  I promise you honey I lost 2 and a half stone that way in less than six months with my daughter and 1 and a half with my son. DO NOT feel down, you are a beautiful, sexy, pregnant goddess and you are supposed to put on weight during pregnancy and two stone is the average so in the grand scheme of things it really isn't that bad. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks. 12lbs have been gained in the last 3 weeks due to water retention. So up until that point i wasn't too worried, as figured 2.5 stone wasn't so bad in the grand scheme of things. But the water retention has gone crazy.
> I just feel so upset with myself and am really ashamed that i've gained so much. And i don't really know what they want me to do considering my due date is tomorrow. I kept jogging until 25 weeks but since then i have had pelvic pain and so had to stop. And whilst my diet isn't perfect it isn't awful either. I just feel so upset. Which is irrational as it is all my own fault.
> If i can't take care of myself how am i ever going to take care of a baby.
> Sorry, the appointment just knocked me, i couldn't even speak to my husband when he called as i kept crying.....bless him.....he has a crazy lady for a wife.Click to expand...

Sweetheart did you feel that bad about about it before your saw her?!! Water retention is not fat! Most of this will sort itself out once you've had the baby. Cheer up sweetie. Honestly its not half as bad as they're making out and the silly insensitive cow should have more sense than to make such a song and dance about it now. I promise you, you will be so surprised by how quickly and easily it will come off. Its not like when you're dieting to lose weight. The production of breast milk burns 500 calories a day! Try not to let it get you down. When you have your baby you're going to feel so connected and wonderful and all of this will fall into perspective.


----------



## Darling

:hugs:Leeze thanks for your lovely supportive comments hun. I'm trying very hard to distance myself emotionally and be very stoical about it because it is what it is and I have my family to consider. I'm done with their bullsh*t frankly!


----------



## Waitress

Bernie,

Sorry, I completely missed your post earlier today.

Kara is right - DO NOT worry about your weight gain. Not now - now is for looking forward to your baby coming and being the best mum you can possibly be. You can't be a great mum if you are fretting about your waistline. One of those stones is going to come off in the next week or so when you have your baby and another will come off shortly after with the feeding. I can help you with the stubborn bits in 6 months time. We'll all be going through the same thing. PLease don't get upset with yourself - everyone is different. It doesn't make you a worse mum-to-be. It just makes you human :hugs:

I think I told you all about my cousin - she put on nearly 5 stone when pregnant. She had a 10 pound baby. Her baby is 2 weeks old and she has lost 3 stone already!

Liz Hurley put on 4 and a half stone when she had her child - now look at her! 

Seriously, don't fret. Just get your mind back on your baby girl and how lucky you are going to be to have her in a few days time. Its so exciting!

I have amused myself this afternoon texting my contacts list with "no baby" and "still no baby" and "Still still no baby'. HA HA HA! I think some people have got the message!

Still nothing in my flamin' pants though!:nope:


----------



## Leeze

Bernie - I missed your post too, I think my earlier post must have crossed over with it. Sorry you're feeling so down about this, hon. Firstly, 3.5 stone isn't a lot to put on during pregnancy. Like others have said, some people can put on 4-5 stone easily and I think the average is about 3 stone. I think like Kara said that you normally lose the first stone immediately after giving birth because one stone of it is baby plus all the fluids etc. I think sometimes the midwives don't think about the impact of what they're saying. I really wouldn't see yourself as a failure, if anything I think it's good you've put this weight on because clearly you've been giving your baby lots of nourishment. It worries me when I read about celebs who only put on about 1.5 stone when pregnant and have these tiny little bumps because I think they're probably not doing their babies any favours. One of my friends just had a baby (about 7 weeks ago) and she put on about 3 stone, she's lost most of it already through taking the baby out and walking the dog and breastfeeding. 

Also, remember that we're meant to get emotional easily again in the last bit of pregnancy. This is probably a good sign that your LO is almost ready to make an appearance. Not long to go now and when you hold your little one it will all be worth it. :hugs:


----------



## Angelique

Bernie, your mw should be slapped! Honestly. I've already lost everything I gained... its been 6 days. I'm on the curvy side too, I gained about 20 pounds and its gone. I had TONS of water in my legs hands and face, plus losing 7 pounds of baby and blood and amniotic fluid.... I bet you drop 2 of those stones in the first week. 

Kara, wow so sorry about your family.... I have some nut jobs in mine too, and you are right.... just ignore them and cut them off, its best for you and your family. 

Vanessa.... keep us posted... fingers crossed for all of you! 
Emma you are a rockstar... seriously idk how you do it! 

I keep reading your posts, and looking at Zack and thinking my gosh he could still be in there, its very surreal cuz I've never had a baby before 39 weeks, and to think I could still be cooking.... its just a weird thought. I'm very happy to have him in my arms though. Soon we all will have them and we can compare birth stories! 

Anyway Zack is finished eating and falling asleep so I'm gonna go try to catch an hour.


----------



## Angelique

Oh and another thought I keep having. Zack is very much like he was on the inside... he didn't kick much, and it was hard.to provoke him to kick... its very much how he is. He gets to sleep and is very tough to wake. He's also very mellow and loves his back rubbed, which I kinda knew since when I rubbed his back in my belly he would stop moving or press against my hand... anyway Just a thought, makes me curious about everyone else's baby's.


----------



## Leeze

AWW - Angie, when I read posts like that it makes me want my little one to be here NOW!!!!! xx


----------



## Leeze

just a quick one - mainly to try to encourage Preethi to come join us on facebook because that's where most of the action is these days!! Can you even set up an email account and facebook account in a different name to avoid any stalker action? We miss you on there - but it's so much easier to catch up!!! There's been some more baby news too - Krissi, Bernie and Waitress have all had their little ones - and it looks like Darling and Pielette are very close!! :happydance:

How's things with you and the lovely Gemma, Preethi? xx


----------



## babyhopes2323

Leeze, that is so thoughtful of you xxxxxxxxxxx

I have created an account after you suggested i do, its Gemma louise on facebook.. can i have all your facebook names to add as friends ? so i can be a part of your little group !!xx


----------



## Dr.M

Every time I visit there is so much excitement and news! These babies are all going to start coming over the next few days!!!! 

Sounds like everyone is doing great (though we need less "weight nazi" mw and coo-coo sibling drama):hugs::hugs::hugs: 

B, 3.5 stone is so usual, and it will fall off (esp. since you gained it at the end in edema) no problem. I highly recommend breastfeeding and checking out the paleo eating philosophy afterwards for super healthy, gradual, high nutrient weight loss (try marksdailyapple.com)

Darling - Sorry you have to go through ANY drama at this time. Sane Family members are crazy enough around this time, but troubled ones (aka :wacko:) get really amp-ed up. You and your husband sound like you are making all the right moves to protect yourselves!!! :hugs:

We are having a snow storm and pending power outages here in NY (in October which is a serious WTF weather event), so I might be the only one rooting for little baby to stay put for just a few days so I can have a homebirth and not a rushed delivery at a hospital that I've never even been inside. Fortunately (or not) there is zero evidence that this kid has any interest in ending #occupymommy today, tomorrow or d-day (Halloween)... 

I'll b catching up as long as we have power, but I bet all you Brits will be getting zzzzzzzzs.:sleep:

xo Lizzie


----------



## Dr.M

Just looked backwards and discovered that there is TONS of exciting news! Congrats to Krissie, Bernie, Waitress (and almost to Pilette and Darling)!


----------

